#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-27
<YokoZar> Anyone care to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/256783  ?  I think we should reopen it as it seems like a regression if you use Pidgin IRC and get moved to Empathy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256783 in empathy "(Intrepid) empathy should Recommend: telepathy-idle to support IRC" [Wishlist,Fix released]
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-28
<chrisccoulson1> one of my colleagues has just bought lots of cream cakes in to the office. i knew there was a reason i came to work this morning!
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, ah ah, better than the 5 am wakingup to have no cake indeed ;-)
<chrisccoulson1> definately. i woke up quite late this morning as well!"
<seb128> huats, why did you update the gtksourceview shlibs?
<huats> seb128: hum let me check (I need to think since it was quite late))
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, congrat you got commit 100 on g-c-c ;-)
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - do i win a prize for the 100'th commit?;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, the gnome-settings-daemon update is yours if you want to do it after work or something
<seb128> ^ that's your prize :-)
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - yeah, i can do. i already opened a bug for that one and assigned it to me
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> I'm done with sponsoring I think
<seb128> thanks everybody for all the good work on this upgrades round ;-)
<huats> seb128: I think I have changed the shlibs because I messed up...
<seb128> huats, ok, that's what I though too ;-)
<seb128> huats, can you fix it?
<huats> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks!
<huats> thanks to you...
<chrisccoulson1> the g-c-c builds are failing
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, they probably need udev to be installed?
<chrisccoulson1> initramfs-tools depends on udev (>= 117-5); however:
<seb128> that's known to be broken on buildds right now
<chrisccoulson1> Package udev is not configured yet
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, that seems like it ;)
<seb128> ok, wait for the buildd admins to fix that and to retry builds
<coolbhavi> seb128, hello
<dpm> hi, good morning everybody. I've noticed that on Karmic gdm does no longer let you choose the language of the session. Does anyone know whether this change comes from upstream or from an Ubuntu patch?
<chrisccoulson1> thanks. i thought for a moment that it was something i did ;)
<seb128> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> seb128, thanks for sponsoring most of my packages at one go :)
<seb128> dpm, it does, after clicking on an user
<seb128> coolbhavi, you're welcome, I was trying to clean a bit the sponsoring queue and half of it are work from you ;-)
<chrisccoulson1> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> seb128, hehe :D Thanks again
<coolbhavi> chrisccoulson1, hello
<seb128> coolbhavi, you seem motivated, it would be nice if you could try to lower the ubuntu-debian delta by sending all the changes which make sense to debian when you found some
<seb128> lot of those "small" updates you worked on have no reason to have ubuntu delta
<coolbhavi> seb128, will do :)
<dpm> seb128: oh, yeah, it does, I hadn't noticed the options underneath :) thanks
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<seb128> mvo, should bug #397087 be closed? you did uploads since your comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397087 in update-manager "[karmic] update-manager crashed with TypeError in refresh_updates_count()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397087
<mvo> seb128: yes, I was just checking why it was not auto-closed
<seb128> mvo, "    - fix crash in refresh_updates_count()"
<mvo> seb128: hm, brasero fails because udev can not be installed in the buildds currently :/
<seb128> mvo, you didn't use lp: #nnn
<mvo> *cough*
<mvo> ok :)
<seb128> mvo, right, several packages broke this way, let buildd admin fix it and retry builds
<mvo> ok
<mvo> hm, #78690 does not have a patch :/
<seb128> brb
<seb128> mvo, unsubscribe the sponsor team then
<asac> seb128: obexd binaries are ready for NEW push
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, newed
<asac> gratias
<asac> crevette: wanna prepare latests gnome-bluetooth ;) ... obexd is now in archive
<crevette> hi asac I see you uploaded obexd, don't have time right whilst I'm at work
<crevette> perahps tonight if you're not waiting for it right now :)
<asac> crevette: thats ok ... wasnt ment to be an "urgent" item
<TheMuso> It would likely FTBFs at the moment anyway...
<asac> just a heads up and if  you would be up to it great
<TheMuso> If it pulls in udev somewhere along the line at least.
<crevette> it shouldn't
<asac> TheMuso: whats up with dev?
<asac> udev?
 * asac consideres not to upgrade just now ;)
<TheMuso> Nothing with udev the package, but something to do with udev attempting to stop/start in the buildds, and a weird signal being given which causes udev to fail to configure properly, causing the build to fail.
<TheMuso> asac: Upgrading is fine
<TheMuso> its a buildd host issue. Only armel and powerpc are not affected as the hosts don't run hardy.
<asac> ouch
<asac> we souldnt start udev in buildds ;)
<asac> shouldnt
<crevette> TheMuso, it seems you took care of pulseaudio, do you know if karmic will ship 0.9.15 or .16?
<seb128> crevette, .16
<crevette> seb128, Thanks, this is cool for bluetooth audio stuf :)
<seb128> crevette, good
<mac_v> hei guys, does anyone know where the /etc/modprobe.d/options settings for *wireless* have been moved?[some settings are set as xxxx.conf , but wireless killswitch state doesnt accept the settings from there]
 * crevette wants to go back home testing latest gnome-media
<seb128> huats, hello?
<huats> seb128: ?
<seb128> huats, still fixing the gtksourceview shlibs change?
<huats> I haven't forgot you (about gtksourceview)
<huats> I was busy on something else
<seb128> ok no problem
<huats> I'll do it right  now
<seb128> I was wondering if you want me to fix it for you
<huats> no no I will handle that
<huats> :)
<seb128> ok, good ;-)
<huats> thanks anyway
<huats> seb128: done
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I'm teaching him bzr
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, good ;-)
<maxb> Is there somewhere I can turn off the stripy animation of the default GNOME progress bar? I'd like to confirm whether that's what's making my Xorg suck CPU horrendously
 * seb128 does a break, be back for the meeting
<seb128> or just before ;-)
<maxb> Hmm, is defining your own ~/.gtkrc-2.0 meant to override your theme completely? How can I inherit from the theme instead?
<vuntz> kenvandine: hey. Do you think you'll have time to send the mail about the new preferences menu structure?
<kenvandine> damn... yeah i'll do that today
<vuntz> kenvandine: awesome, thanks!
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 13 minutes
<rickspencer3> we'll need to keep it to 30 mins if at all possible
 * asac waves
<kenvandine> yo
 * ArneGoetje waves back to asac
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: asac: bryce: kenvandine: Riddell seb128
<rickspencer3> who am I forgetting?
<rickspencer3> awe
<Riddell> afternoon
<rickspencer3> ccheney: and pitti are gone I think
<rickspencer3> ok ... I have a conflict, unfortunately ...
<seb128> hello
<rickspencer3> so will need to bail out in 29 minutes
<seb128> rickspencer3, conflict in 30min or now?
 * asac too
<bryce> morning!
<seb128> I'm happy to finish on time
<awe> rickspencer3, sorry, have a plumber in the house...
<rickspencer3> I am sure you are all deeply aggrieved by this :)
<asac> seb128: its about finishing 30 minutes early :)
<rickspencer3> awe: to many jokes in my head right now
<seb128> asac, the earlier the better ;-)
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-07-28
<awe> rickspencer3, glad to serve your amusement!
<rickspencer3> asac: is the bt wiki set up?
<rickspencer3> (if not, we can do it next week at the sprint)
<rickspencer3> no worries
<asac> rickspencer3: you appropriately added it to "actions from this meeting"
<Riddell> bt wiki?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> oops
<asac> rickspencer3: already added it to sprint agenda
<rickspencer3> Riddell: Bluetooth Wiki
<rickspencer3> okay, Riddell - quick word on Bluetooth in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> upstream is dead
<rickspencer3> :(
<Riddell> I've ordered hardware to test it myself and see what works
<Riddell> but I'm not terribly hopeful
<tkamppeter> hi
<rickspencer3> hi tkamppeter
<asac> rickspencer3: applet upstream is dead?
<asac> oops
<asac> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> asac: yes
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<asac> Riddell: whats the name of the kde bluetooth thing?
<Riddell> asac: kdebluetooth
<rickspencer3> Riddell, we should discuss Bluetooth and Network connection in Kubuntu ... both seem somewhat at risk for Karmic Kubuntu
<asac> yes
<rickspencer3> (but not now)
<Riddell> actually I'm hopeful on the network connection
<asac> lets add that to sprint agenda
<rickspencer3> good to hear
<Riddell> I've packages which work pretty well in my PPA
<rickspencer3> ACTION: RIddell to add Bluetooth/Network for Kubuntu to sprint agenda
<rickspencer3> ok, I had an action regarding GDM greeter resources
<rickspencer3> the design team is engaged, but no developer resources yet ... I have a meeting tomorrow where I can discuss with sabdfl and davidbarth
 * asac wonders if IS could bring test access points so we can check various wifi options
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to ask about test access points for trying various wifi options
<rickspencer3> elmo I presume
<asac> rickspencer3: at best even an AP with enterprise WPA support
<asac> maybe awe can bring one from lexington
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<asac> awe: ?
<awe> we don't have any...
<asac> rickspencer3: ok. in case you need info what exactly to ask for ping me
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> asac: I certainly will .. or perhaps some from IS will
<asac> thx
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<awe> rickspencer3, we have access points i could bring; just don't wpa-enterprise is in the cards
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<awe> s/just don't/just don't think/
<kenvandine> desktopcouch is uploaded to the u1 beta ppa
<kenvandine> it needs a fix to couchdb to be usable... i hope that gets sponsored soon
<kenvandine> asac is looking at the bindwood ff extension, which syncs bookmarks
<asac> (riddell: which ppa is the networkmanager thing in?)
<kenvandine> still waiting for a couple MIRs (couchdb and erlang)
<kenvandine> i assume when pitti returns
<Riddell> asac: ~jr but amd64 only due to buildd breakage
<kenvandine> u1 is progressing nicely
<rickspencer3> asac: you're on the MIR team, right?
<asac> rickspencer3: yes.
<kenvandine> asac, ok, i chat with you after the meeting
<asac> Riddell: udev?
<asac> kenvandine: yes. we can check it
<rickspencer3> perhaps tomorrow you could help unstick the couch MIRs if needed?
<kenvandine> for DX, indicator-sus is sort of done
<Riddell> asac: yes
<asac> erlang is quite a huge thing. i have to check with security thing if they want to take a look
<kenvandine> needs some work still and the design team is working on it now, but should be ready to finish at the sprint
<asac> s/security thing/security team/
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: great
<kenvandine> i think that is it for the partner update
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> Riddell: Kubuntu?
<Riddell>  - Kopete protocol fix for Yahoo in jaunty-proposed unapproved, who can approve if Pitti is away?
<Riddell>  - Qt 4.5.2 includes security fixes for QtWebkit, unclear if or how those should go into -security
<Riddell> that's all, other stuff I had we already talked about
<rickspencer3> in terms of approving while pitti is away:
 * asac never figured which team is responsible for -propose approval ... its alwasy been just pitti
<rickspencer3> 1. I am afraid today is drawing to a close, so will most likely wait until tomorrow
<rickspencer3> 2. pitti is back tomorrow
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> Release targeted bugs ..
<rickspencer3> check the wiki, we don't have too many yet
<rickspencer3> and don't have any milestoned for alpha 4
<rickspencer3> next is the sprint
<rickspencer3> essentially:
<rickspencer3> 1. I will try to minimize meetings as much as possible
<rickspencer3> 2. Add goals here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/Sprints/Karmic/Desktop
<rickspencer3> 3. One thing that I want to accomplish there is postponing work items so that we can get under the trend line
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: How can I see what will happen on the sprint, I cannot read these pages.
<rickspencer3> that's the agenda
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<asac> rickspencer3: you stopped publising the burnd down chart ... maybe we can add that to the meeting wiki page again=
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: hmmm ... okay, let's you and I work that out offline
<rickspencer3> asac: sure
 * asac doesnt remember where to check the trendline
<rickspencer3> the burndown chart is always available here:
<seb128> asac, the url is on the wiki page for the meeting
<rickspencer3> http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png
<asac> seb128: is it?
<rickspencer3> but I will be glad to embed it
<asac> oh its in sprint section
<rickspencer3> (it is, but don't worry, I'll just add it there)
<asac> yeah. but last weeks it wsant there ,)
<rickspencer3> I'll add it to the template in the release section
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to add burndown chart to meeting template
<asac> rickspencer3: can you give me the bzr branch with all code used for that again too? i wanted to do that for the ffox 35 spec and then i didnt find all pieces
<rickspencer3> asac: sure
<asac> i think i found your chart python thing, but not the parser
<asac> great
<rickspencer3> oh, the parser is pitti's
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<awe> rickspencer3, were we going to make a decision on bluetooth today, or do we defer to the sprint?
<rickspencer3> awe: well ...
<asac> awe: that was discussed at the beginning. moved to sprint
<rickspencer3> I think we were going to give input regarding it, but I don't think we as a team accomplished enough for that
<awe> ok
<rickspencer3> so yeah, let's do this at the sprint
<awe> np
 * rickspencer3 needs to get to fry's and buy some BT stuff
<rickspencer3> awe: does this cause a schedule problem that we should be aware of?
<awe> no, i just did a bunch of testing and was wondering if it was on the agenda for today.  no rush
<rickspencer3> awe: great!
<rickspencer3> thanks
 * asac hugs awe 
<mat_t_> rickspencer3: do you guys need anything from the design team before Dublin?
 * awe grins
<rickspencer3> mat_t_: hmmm
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to create list of design team inputs needed for sprint
<rickspencer3> mat_t_: thanks for bringing that up ... good thinking
<mat_t_> np
<rickspencer3> I think I'll need to ponder and idscus
<rickspencer3> wow .. discuss, even
<mat_t_> :)
 * rickspencer3 is panting from "running" the meeting so fast
<rickspencer3> any other business?
 * seb128 ponders replying "yes"
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: go ahead, we have 7 mins
<seb128> no, just jocking
<rickspencer3> hehe
<asac> jockeying? ;)
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> doh! ;-)
<rickspencer3> let's not start teasing about typos, we'll never get work done here!
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: did you not have a question about iBus?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: well, MIR review is still outstanding
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: okay, perhaps tomorrow ping pitti, asac, or someone on MIR team to see if they can move it along
<rickspencer3> or is something specific blocking it?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: yep
<asac> i have a bunch of ibus MIRs on my plate. yes.
 * asac considers to do half a day MIR tomorrow
<rickspencer3> asac has a very big plate to fit so much on it ;)
<rickspencer3> okay, if there's no other business ...
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<bryce> thanks!
<seb128> speaking of mir working would be nice if people could do some sponsoring work too
<asac> thanks!
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<rickspencer3> I can't wait to get together next week!
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3
 * rickspencer3 cracks the sponsoring whip
<rickspencer3> seb128: I'll look at the sponsoring report and pick some victims :)
<seb128> the list is exploding while dholbach is on holidays
<seb128> let's be nice and avoid him to have a stroke when he comes back ;-)
<rickspencer3> oh, so no sponsoring report then, either
<seb128> rickspencer3, well http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html
<rickspencer3> ACTION: everyone who can, do some sponsoring extra sponsoring this week
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<rickspencer3> thanks all
 * rickspencer3 sets up conference call for next meeting
 * ccheney is in debconf meetings this week
 * ccheney is doing OOo triage while listening to presentations, heh
 * pitti waves to the channel
<pitti> hey all!
<asac> pitti: welcome ... so #ubuntu-desktop IRC is part of your holiday plan? ;)
<pitti> hey
<pitti> sorry, I didn't make it back in time for the meeting
<pitti> asac: well, it's almost over :)
<kklimonda> pitti, good evening. Is there something wrong with apport-retrace in karmic? Or do I use it wrong? I always get info that reports do not contain required fields
<pitti> kklimonda: ah, I know
<pitti> nothing is wrong
<pitti> kklimonda: You should usually pre-process them through the UI
<pitti> so that it picks up dependencies, and all that
<asac> someone has a non english firefox running?
<pitti> if you really don't want that, use the -R option
<asac> http://start.ubuntu.com/9.10/ vs. http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<asac> does localized search results really not work on both? ór just on 9.10?
<pitti> asac: I do, although with vimperator
<pitti> asac: from what I can see, both pages are equally bad
<pitti> I took the first thing I thought about, "pizza"
<pitti> on the ubuntu start page I get USish results, on google.de I get "local results in Dresden"
<pitti> (and the usual sublinks like "in cache", etc.)
<chrisccoulson> pitti has reappeared!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti:)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> did you enjoy your time off? (I'm assuming you've taken some holiday)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I was away from Friday until today, will officially start tomorrow again
<pitti> just catching up on email and bug mail now :)
<chrisccoulson> i bet you're looking forward to that ;)
 * pitti sighs
<crevette> hey
<crevette> I have one question about when bumping soname
<pitti> good night everyone
<crevette> bye pitti
<crevette> s/I have one question about/I don't know/
<asac> pitti: so the problem is in fact that you dont get "local" results ... not that they are not "localized"?
<asac> hmm. i guess you answered the question.
<asac> pitti: "local results in Dresden"
<asac> so the text is even in english?
<asac> pitti: nevermind i can check on my own i guess
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 400857 is a GDM issue isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400857 in gnome-session ".gnomerc file ignored under karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400857
<chrisccoulson> (/etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc not being sourced)
<chrisccoulson> ah, pitti left already. seb128 will know the answer though ;)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pitti was there?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - bug 400857 is a GDM issue isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400857 in gnome-session ".gnomerc file ignored under karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400857
<chrisccoulson> yeah, pitti was here a few moments ago
<seb128> yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though it was but in fact it's gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i just reassigned it to gdm
<chrisccoulson> what does  gnome-session need to do differently?
<seb128> dunno I've not looked at the bug
<seb128> but gnome-session installs a Xsession.d script
<seb128> not sure what makes it not work now
<chrisccoulson> it does. but i think the issue is that it is no longer sourced anymore
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<seb128> you mean Xsession.d wouldn't be used?
<seb128> there is lot of things there, weird that nobody noticed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll have a look in a bit
<seb128> I know pitti dropped the distro custom version of the gdm init script
<seb128> so it's possible that it breaks things
<chrisccoulson> thats why i thought it might be GDM. but i'll have a look at it when i get the chance
<seb128> it broke gnome-keyring a few days ago but that has been fixed now
<seb128> well it seems that the gdm fix for gnome-keyring should fix that too
<seb128> did you try with the current gdm version?
<seb128> trying
<seb128> brb
<seb128> right doesn't seem to work, not sure why the patch pitti added source everything in Xsession.d now
<seb128> I will let you debug that I want to do sponsoring now
<chrisccoulson> no problem - i probably won't get the chance tonight though
<seb128> no hurry it's really a corner case
<seb128> I doubt many users running an unstable distro rely on .gnomerc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm updating libgdamm at the moment. we incorporate the upstream major version in our source package name (so it becomes libgdamm3.0). the new upstream package uses a new API version (4.0), which will mean a new source package name (libgdamm3.0 -> libgdamm4.0). i'm not sure if i'm meant to copy the changelog across from the old version or not though
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way
<seb128> copy it if you base it on the same package
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that then
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you work on the g-s-d update?
<seb128> I would do this one before the gdamm one ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll work on that
<seb128> ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you noticed with the latest g-s-d - if you use your volume buttons to adjust your audio volume to zero (mute), and then press the volume up key once to unmute, notify-osd displays a mute icon with the first non-zero volume that appears?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no but the box I'm using right now is not uptodate
<seb128> let me update
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'm just wondering if its something wierd on my setup
<seb128> I will tell you that after update
<chrisccoulson> thanks.
<chrisccoulson> i'm going for dinner now, but i'll be back shortly
<seb128> ok
<awe> seb128: I clicked on the crash file in Nautilus, and there's already a bug for the SIGSEGV in gvc_mixer_stream_is_running()...
<seb128> awe, ok good, so yours is a duplicate ;-)
<awe> seb128: yea, looks that way
<seb128> awe, that's another good think about using apport to send bugs
<seb128> you notice duplicates
<awe> agreed
<awe> I just didn't know about clicking on crash files in Nautilus.  pretty cool
<seb128> you shouldn't need that
<seb128> update-notifier should run apport on the .crashes
<seb128> or did you stop update-notifier by some way?
<awe> nope
<awe> anyways, i added my comments to the bug.  thanks for your help!
<seb128> awe, you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> i'm back now:)
<chrisccoulson> the g-s-d update is nice and easy. a welcome change from last night ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<sahak> please comment on launchpad bug #389067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389067 in gnome-power-manager "unintuitive settings in gnome-power-preferences" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389067
<seb128> sahak, such issues are better discussed upstream usually
<sahak> seb128, but the change is an ubuntu specific patch
<seb128> looking
<sahak> seb128, a very counter-intuitive patch I must say
<seb128> sahak, why?
<chrisccoulson> the change is there for a good reason
<chrisccoulson> its stops the laptop being suspended if you close the lid whilst attached to a docking station doesn't it?
<sahak> no
<sahak> it stops the laptop from being suspended when it has no AC power
<sahak> when AC power is connected, then the laptop DOES suspend
<chrisccoulson> ah
<sahak> when its on battery power, then it does NOT suspend
<chrisccoulson> that seems like the wrong way round
<chrisccoulson> i misread it;)
<seb128> the default is to suspend on lid close I think
<kklimonda> also some laptops may overheat when lid is closed :/
<sahak> yes. Currently in Ubuntu 9.10, my laptop suspends on lid close if I have AC cord connected, and does nothing on lid close, when running on battery power
<seb128> well that's the way which makes sense to me
<seb128> but my usecase might not be the standard one
<seb128> I've no reason to close the lid on ac out of wanting to suspend
<seb128> but I don't want my internet to cut just because I carry the laptop to the meeting room next to me on battery
<seb128> I'm not sure what the intend for the default is though
<seb128> would be a question for ted or pitti but they are not around
<seb128> try sending an email to ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com they will comment there
<kklimonda> seb128, I think that you have just provided me an actual usecase for inhibit applet ;)
<kklimonda> I couldn't think of a reason to use it but now it actually makes sense
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - g-s-d is done now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cool
 * seb128 does sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> it also migrates touchpad scroll settings from jaunty too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the changes look good from a quick glance, building
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do we want the pulseaudio recommends in gnome-media too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes but that's not worth an upload
<seb128> ie with the next upload will do
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i agree. i was just wondering whether to push the change in bzr now so the next person who does the upload doesn't have to do it (and it won't get forgotten about)
<seb128> you can do it yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can confirm the g-s-d mute issue after upgrade btw
<chrisccoulson> which ones that? i've not seen that issue
<seb128> and themes are not applied dynamically to running applications after a g-s-d restart weird
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the notify-osd one you asked me to try?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed the theme issue, but wasn't sure if it was a g-s-d issue or not
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, that one
<chrisccoulson> i thought we were talking about different things there ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool, it's not just my setup then. i'll take a look at that when i get the chance
<seb128> uploaded
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> I've no touchpad there to test those changes but the patch looks correct
<seb128> and if that's buggy we can fix it later anyway
<seb128> thank you for the upgrade ;-)
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to work ok. there's not many settings to migrate really
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> good morning TheMuso
<seb128> vuntz, hey, could you review the patch on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314235 one day?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 314235 in Panel "Switching resolution can cause all applets to become right stuck" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<seb128> vuntz, some users have been playing with it and say it seems to be working
<seb128> vuntz, also dnd being broken between application menu and the panel bar is known issue?
<seb128> ok, time to got to bed, enough for today
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<TheMuso> Morning robert_ancell.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-29
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: TheMuso: hi guyess
<rickspencer3> time for quick meeting recap?
<robert_ancell> yes
 * rickspencer3 waits TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso :)
<rickspencer3> so we had a real quick meeting this morning
<TheMuso> Sorry, just reading eail.
<TheMuso> email
 * awe waves
<rickspencer3> either of you have anything to add to the agenda?
<TheMuso> Nope.
 * rickspencer3 waves
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: ?
<robert_ancell> nope
<rickspencer3> schweet
<rickspencer3> okay ... so I didn't get a chance to update the meeting page, I'll just touch on the points real quick
<rickspencer3> we're going to work on bluetooth at the sprint next week
<rickspencer3> so if you have BT devices to bring, please bring them
<TheMuso> Will do.
<TheMuso> I also have a USB sound card I will be bringing.
<rickspencer3> apparently the state of bluetooth in KDE is not too good
<rickspencer3> I think the word that Riddell used to describe upstream on the applet was "dead"
<rickspencer3> :(
<TheMuso> heh
<robert_ancell> ow
<rickspencer3> in terms of the greeter, I didn't make any progress, but it's on the agenda for a meeting I have tomorrow
<rickspencer3> I'll add the Kubuntu status to the wiki after this meeting
<rickspencer3> you can read about the partner update there as well
<rickspencer3> we only have a few release targeted bugs so far, which is good
<rickspencer3> we are a bit over the trend line on feature work
<rickspencer3> so I would like to combine getting stuff done with postponing stuff to try to get back under the trendline while at the sprint next week
<rickspencer3> and finally, please add goals to the sprint page
<rickspencer3> oh wait ...
<rickspencer3> let me know if you need anything from the design team this week so they can prepare it for the sprint
<rickspencer3> and with pitti gone, a few things got hung up in getting approved, and MIRs and what not
<rickspencer3> that was pretty much it
<rickspencer3> any questions, etc..?
<TheMuso> no
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> well
<rickspencer3> that was fast!
<TheMuso> 8/c
<rickspencer3> 8 minutes?
<robert_ancell> :)
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> ta da!
 * rickspencer3 goes to update the wiki
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: robert_ancell: one more thing ...
<rickspencer3> seb128 asks us all to do extra sponsoring, as daniel is on vacation
<robert_ancell> I can't sponsor yet
<TheMuso> I've been trying to do an hour or there abouts this week, and hoep to try and keep that u.
<TheMuso> an hour a day even
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - i just pushed a change to the gnome-media branch to recommend pulseaudio (the new volume control isn't much use without it)
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Right, probably not worth an upload on its own.
<TheMuso> Unless there are other things waiting as well.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, seb128 said that too. i just thought i'd let you know seeing as you're most active on gnome-media now ;)
<TheMuso> ok thanks
 * TheMuso decides to subscribe to the gnome-media branch.
<chrisccoulson> thats a good idea:)
<cj> what's the best laptop for ubuntu hardware support these days?
<cj> ooh, #ubuntu-laptop
<TheMuso> cj: You likely won't go wrong with a Dell that supports Ubuntu, or thinkpad. By Dell supporting Ubuntu, I mean a Dell machine that is sold with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<huats> chrisccoulson: hey
<huats> I just saw your email on glom
<huats> I have started to do it
<huats> but I haven't done much
<huats> so you can work on it
<chrisccoulson> thanks. it needs quite a few library updates to build
<chrisccoulson> it needs new goocanvas, goocanvasmm and gdamm, which I've done
<chrisccoulson> but libgdamm sits in NEW right now
<chrisccoulson> and it also needs pygda enabling in python-gnome-extras too
<chrisccoulson> i underestimated the amount of work it would take ;)
<huats> :)
<huats> I need to run
<huats> if you need some help say it :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<kklimonda> could anyone with updated karmic builder try to rebuild transmission 1.73-1ubuntu1 ?
<kklimonda> I'm getting weird error with sed..
<chrisccoulson> you're getting the error in karmic are you?
<chrisccoulson> i cant try right now, i already have 2 pbuilders running
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, in karmic pbuilder
<TheMuso> kklimonda: The latest package from the archive? Sure, I'll give it a run. My mirror is a little old though,. compared to whats in archive.ubuntu.com atm
<TheMuso> Builds fine here, but I'd need to be sure I had the latest updates.
<TheMuso> to be 100% sure that nothing is wrong.
<TheMuso> And it built fine everywhere on the buildds./
<cj> thanks, TheMuso
<kklimonda> is lsb_release available in pbuilders by default?
<kklimonda> from transmission build log i see that updateminiupnpcstrings.sh has detected OS_VERSION as "9.10" while in my pbuider it's "squeeze/sid" and it (slash to be exact) breaks build..
<TheMuso> hrm not sure if its meant to be in there or not.
<kklimonda> hmm.. it is..
<TheMuso> If the package needs it, it should depend on it.
<kklimonda> it isn't really needed by package
<TheMuso> ok
<kklimonda> but pulling in lsb-release has hidden two other bugs..
<kklimonda> I think i'll add lsb-release to build-depends as it's pulled in by buildd anyway, at least I'll be able to build package.
<kklimonda> yup, builds fine with lsb-release..
<charles_> kklimonda: the miniupnpstrings thing has been reported upstream to the miniupnpc people, and can be patched in the meantime with this diff: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/attachment/ticket/2296/updateminiupnpcstrings.sh.patch
<TheMuso> kklimonda: per what charles_ just said, I'll hold off from doing your merge, in the event you want to use that patch.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: For the vinagre update, you mentioned the telepathy-glib and libxml2 build-deps under debian/watch. Minor detail that I am happy to change for you, unless you would like to do it yourself. :)
<TheMuso> this is in the changelog
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, whoops! please fix :)
<TheMuso> ok will do.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: also fixed the version, should be ubuntu1, not ubuntu2
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yes, I miss that one sometimes..
<TheMuso> heh, its easy to do.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Trying patch debian/patches/01_lpi.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<TheMuso> FTBFs for me.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, OK, that is not right...
 * robert_ancell checks
<TheMuso> ah sorry I know why
<TheMuso> don't mind me. :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: forgot to use the new orig tarball. :p
<robert_ancell> ah, good :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Hrm. I think vinagre needs to be broken out into separate packages, now that it supports plugins, and ships header files. Generally we have a separate -dev package for dev related files eg header files in /usr/include.
 * TheMuso looks closer to see how this might be done, from a package naming perspective.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yes I was wondering about that.  However as there is only one package currently it didn't seem like a priority
<TheMuso> Well generally we don't ship header files and static libs on the desktop CD. And, they do take up space.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, I can split into two packages vinagre, vinagre-dev - I'm not sure if there is a need to separate the vinagre and vinagre-plugins (they are useless without eachother)
<TheMuso> No I don't think so either.
<TheMuso> But hang on a sec, there may be more needed to be done here, since the pkgconfig file refers toa vinagre-1.0 library. Thats probably not being included int he package, so let me build by hand to see if such a lib is created.
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, I thought it would have built a new shared library, but it doesn't.
<TheMuso> So yeah, I think vinagre and vinagre-dev would be ok.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, it doesn't build that...
<TheMuso> It creates a static lib which it uses internally only it seems.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok I see your changes. Good to see you fixed those changes that I didn't get to pushing just yet. :)
<kklimonda> anyone knows where to get debian build logs for their packages?
<TheMuso> No sorry.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I think the .pc Libs is just copied from the example one.  The VNC plugin doesn't require it.  I'll raise this upstream
<kklimonda> also, could anyone who knows sed better then me take a look at http://pastebin.com/f35e367be
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok
<kklimonda> ahahaha
 * kklimonda cries
<kklimonda> it looks like maintainer has made a mistake in this sed script, it also fails on their buildd.. but it doesn't stop build..
<kklimonda> good to know I'm not that crazy..
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Also, it might be a good idea to remove the static libs from the vinagre package, and at the least, put them in viagre-dev, i.e the .la and .a files.
<kklimonda> charles_, are you there yet?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, vinagre is good to go now
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok will do it once I've dealt with vino.
<kklimonda> TheMuso, I've fixed sed expression so it works now, but I think that better option is to add lsb-release explicitly to Build-Deps (as it was pulled in on buildd anyway). Also this way we get a real system version - "Ubuntu 9.10" instead of "Debian squeeze/sid". Even if it's used only as a User Agent miniupnp's author has clearly given an option to distinguish between debian and ubuntu.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: you don't think the static libs should be in the -dev package?
<TheMuso> kklimonda: Ok, I'll look at your merge in a bit.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I don't know, what is done for plugin systems? Are they even useful as the plugins don't even link to them
<robert_ancell> ?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yeah thats true. However, you don't need to delete them, you just need to edit the install files to only include the files needed. They do support wildcards characgers.
<TheMuso> so for example debian/tmp/usr/lib/vinagre-1/plugins/*.so
<TheMuso> works fine
<TheMuso> so you don't need the stuff in debian/rules
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I did that first, but afaik you can't blacklist files.  I had that line but then if some other files need adding then you need to continually update the .install file.  Is there a convention for doing this?
<robert_ancell> Arguably vinagre should not be producing those files but I couldn't work out the automake stuff that was doing it
<TheMuso> Well, another way would be to disable static building, but I am not sure if that would break anything.
<TheMuso> Depends on how the autofoo is set up.
<TheMuso> brb
<TheMuso> back
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I really think the easiest way is to adjust the install files and use wildcard characters. The install file will have to be touched in the future if dir names change anyway, and one should really check what new or changed files a package introduces in a new release anyway, especially if the package has to be broken out into two or more.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, OK, I will change that.  I really wish the .install format was more powerful
<TheMuso> the dh_install manpage may tgell you more that I have neglected to mention.
<TheMuso> tell even
<robert_ancell> Last I checked it wasn't that useful
<TheMuso> ah ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, pushed
<TheMuso> ok thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: The schema gets installed in usr/share/gconf/schemas not in etc. I'll remove the reference to etc from the install file.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, that's needed
<robert_ancell> make install puts in etc/ then dh moves it
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: vinagre uploaded.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<kklimonda> TheMuso, heh, wrt transmission changelog I've been listing all changes before but then I saw that previous upload has only small info that all changes remain.. I thought it was a new "right way" ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> kklimonda: Not so far as I've heard.
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<TheMuso> ...and welcome back.
<pitti> TheMuso: hey! thanks
<pitti> asac: no, the text is really "Lokale Branchenergebnisse für Pizza im Umkreis von Dresden"
<pitti> asac: I just translated it back to English for the sake of the channel
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti! it seems that your long week-end was very good, cf your post :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: I really enjoyed it, yes
<pitti> didrocks: how was your's?
<didrocks> pitti: shorter, but restful :) (it's been a long time I hadn't taken a week-end doing almost nothing :))
<pitti> sounds good and relaxing
<didrocks> exactly!
<seb128> good morning there
<crevette> hello seb128 & everyne
<crevette> yeah first typo
<didrocks> hey seb128 and crevette :)
<crevette> hi didrocks
<seb128> lut crevette didrocks
<crevette> asac, around?
<crevette> how can I generate a .symbols file? I didn't figure out how and when using dpkg-gensymbols, each time I used the output was empty.
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<seb128> had a nice weekend break? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I did indeed! http://martinpitt.wordpress.com/2009/07/28/back-from-mini-vacation-and-climbing/
<seb128> crevette, did you try running it after the build? it needs to lib to be built to list something
<crevette> seb128, so the packaging should be done in two steps? I package, and I do the gensymbols, and I add the file, and I do the packaging againg (packaging being debuild for me)
<seb128> crevette, I think so, I never added .symbols to a package though so I'm not sure
<crevette> okay, sounds the right way, as you said the package should be built
<crevette> seb128, I have another question about soname, I would like to know when bumping soname version. I guess I have to check in configure.ac but I would like to confirm.
<seb128> upstream question or packaging one?
<seb128> see configure.in comments how to handle the libtool numbering
<seb128> ie the age, revision, etc
<crevette> upstream I guess?
<crevette> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-bluetooth/tree/configure.ac#n23
<crevette> the packaging can bump the soname without being bumped in uptream?
<crevette> does GNOMEBT_LT_VERSION=7:2:0 means the soname version is 7?
<seb128> read the libtool documentation or the libgnome configure.in comments
<seb128> the soname is a combinaison of 2 of the numbers
<seb128> you bump 2 numbers when there is compatible changes and set one back to 0 when those break abi
<crevette> okay merci, I'll check libgnome
<pitti> seb128: hm, still no gnome-power-manager release
<crevette> pitti, perhaps the release team can help you?
<seb128> pitti, no...
<seb128> pitti, btw somebody was asking on the channel yesterday what should be the default behaviour on lid close on battery
<slomo> is someone here who knows a bit about the apt packagekit backend and packagekit in general?
<pitti> seb128: I saw the scrollback, but didn't answer since nobody was online
<pitti> seb128: the default for both is now to suspend
<pitti> I guess he had a custom gconf setting for batter to not suspend
<seb128> slomo, mvo and glatzor
<mvo> hey seb128
 * pitti hugs mvo
<mvo> hey pitti!
<seb128> pitti, right, there is a .gconf-defaults which default on blank
<pitti> hey slomo! wie gehts?
<seb128> mvo, alter!
<slomo> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mvo, are we stalled on language-selector to gtkbuilder? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: looks like it ;) I upload it now
<slomo> hi pitti :) everything's great here, i'm very productive atm and real life is fine too ;) how are you?
<seb128> mvo, cool thanks
<pitti> slomo: pretty relaxed still, had a nice 5-day weekend; diving into ubuntu stuff again now :)
<slomo> mvo: do you know how/if the gstreamer codec installation stuff works with packagekit and the apt backend? i know that people are trying to implement it for RPM currently
<TheMuso> crevette: You asked me something yesterday, but I can't for the life of me find your notify, and hense can't remember what it is. Mind asking me again? :)
<mvo> seb128: I idly wonder why there is a data/test.ui in the bzr tree that contains a "hello world"
<mvo> slomo: it should work, PK is fine as long as nothing like conffile or debconf or anything like this is used
<crevette> TheMuso, hi, it was just about the version of pulseaudio shipped for karmic, but seb128 answered inthe meantime :)
<seb128> mvo, I just converted the .glade, good question, feel free to clean it ;-)
<crevette> s/shipped/which will be shipped/
<TheMuso> crevette: Oh ok. What was the response?
<mvo> slomo: but its not not deal with any of this
<seb128> TheMuso, he asked if we would get .16 for karmic and I said I think we would
<crevette> seb128 told me 0.9.16 (I was asking about gnome-bluetooth for audio on bleutooth device)
<mvo> seb128: heh :) I will leave that to arne
<seb128> TheMuso, but confirmation would be welcome
<TheMuso> Yes, I am aiming for .16, but have to get a new dependency into main, as well as some kernel level stuff for things to really work well, which is under way.
<slomo> mvo: how does packagekit find the package with the required codec? does it call gnome-codec-install or something?
<mvo> slomo: I think it looks at the pkgrecord headers
<slomo> mvo: which are the content of Packages.gz? or a different format of Packages.gz which is handled by packagekit directly (instead of the backend)? in the first case, does it use gst-python magic to match the records?
<mvo> slomo: it will use the stock packages.gz, I need to look at the code to know if it does use gst-python or not
<slomo> mvo: ok, well, if it works it probably uses it and i'm happy ;) i was only feared that there is a suboptimal solution after seeing what the RPM guys are doing for the codec installation
<mvo> slomo: even if it would not use gst-python now, we could easily add it
<Laney> Does someone want to respond to Sandy on bug 345166?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345166 in tomboy "Tomboy tries to load fuse module in Jaunty...and can't" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345166
<seb128> Laney, I will ping jcastro when he's around
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> don't want to have annoyed upstreams...
<seb128> or pitti
<seb128> me neither
<slomo> mvo: ok :) thanks
<pitti> seb128, Laney: replied
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> pitti, thank you
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure where you see a translation breakage in the update
<dpm> mvo: hi, good morning! I've been asked about bug 378075. Would it be possible to upload the new Polish DDTP translation to fix it? Is there any way I can help on this, does it have to follow the SRU process?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378075 in ddtp-ubuntu "Typos in package summaries" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378075
<pitti> seb128: it changes documentation without updating the translations
<seb128> pitti, well which mean the english and translated version will have a slightly different content
<pitti> seb128: well, the translations are built using gettext at build time, aren't they?
<seb128> pitti, that doesn't break the string match in the gettext sense since documentation is translated xml and the string don't get fuzzy or anything
<seb128> hum, I need to check that but I think it doesn't fuzzy translations usually you can just get the content out of sync
<pitti> seb128: if that's not the case, then I'm not so worried about them
<pitti> seb128: they keep translated xml files in the upstream orig.tar.gz?
<pitti> (duh)
<seb128> pitti, yes they have translated xmls in the tarball
<mvo> dpm: hello, what version of the distro is affected?
<pitti> seb128: that's sick.. but at least it doesn't break SRU rules then
<seb128> pitti, you would prefer having all documentations fuzzied every time the english version change?
<pitti> seb128: yes, for unstable versions
<pitti> similar to gettext itself
<seb128> the thing is that string changes in the ui are easy to notice and to be out of context
<pitti> well, at least there should be an obvious way for translators to see where work is needed
<seb128> translated documentation is tricker to handle
<dpm> mvo: according to the bug it is Jaunty, but I cannot find a jaunty distro series at https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ubuntu
<seb128> usually fixing a typo doesn't deprecate your translated versions
<seb128> and there is not enough translators to play catch up on documentation
<seb128> so better to have a slightly outdated version translated that no translation
<pitti> I see
<seb128> I need to check how the updates work exactly again though
<seb128> but documentation in GNOME sucks that's why they can to change it for GNOME3
<dpm> mvo: sorry, on my last message I meant https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu
<seb128> the way it currently works doesn't fit with community work
<seb128> it's too much efforts for translators, etc
<seb128> anyway that's a bit orthogonal to the issue there
<mvo> dpm: ok, how isolated is the problem? is it small enough to just have a diff against Translation-pl ? I can prepare a SRU then
<dpm> mvo: as far as I can understand this is isolated to the Polish translation and to the 2 strings pointed out in the bug, so I believe that a diff against Translation-pl should suffice. Note though, that the link to the second translation in the bug now points to an unstranslated string instead of a corrected one (maybe a new POT was uploaded and the string order is now different?)
<asac> crevette: yeah
<crevette> asac, too late :)
<mvo> dpm: thanks, I asked for a diff in the bugreport, I hope I get one :)
<crevette> asac, hello :)
<asac> crevette: ok so you figured? great.
<seb128> pitti, ok, I checked the update to be sure and it seems I was wrong, they have update xml translated files with extra english strings in the tarball
<dpm> mvo: thanks a lot for looking at this. Just another question: how do SRU work for DDTP translations? Is there a place where they can be first uploaded (sort of like -proposed) so that users can test the fixes?
<mvo> dpm: yes, -proposed is the place, apt should use the updated one then
<mvo> dpm: I'm not sure about this particular problem now, it seems that it crashes the apt-xapian-index, so maybe that needs a additional fix. depends on if it accesses the transltions through (python-)apt or directly
<crevette> asac, I asked my question to seb128 and didrocks
<crevette> it is about soname for gnome-bluetooth
<asac> crevette: what does gnome-bluetooth ship a lib for?
<crevette> asac, a device fileselector for instance
<crevette> it ships a library since a while, 2.27.5 at least
<asac> crevette: yeah. so any questions left?
<asac> wrt soname?
<crevette> asac, I don't know as I can work on that only the evening
<asac> you basically run dpkg-gensymbols the first time manually
<asac> then it produces a diff you can apply to libgnome-bluetooth2.symbols
<asac> ok
<crevette> asac, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gnome-bluetooth/unstable/
<asac> crevette: also add DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS += -c4 to rules so the build fails if symbols mismatch
<asac> but seems it already has .symbols file ;)
<asac> thx i will check it out
<crevette> yep it does
<asac> crevette: i would still suggest to add the DEB_DH thing
<asac> i think atm it just warns about it, but doesnt fail (which it should imo)
<asac> pitti: i use fix committed for approving mir ... is that wrong?
<pitti> asac: no, it's fine
<asac> great
<pitti> ArneGoetje: seems we can sync ibus-m17n from unstable? we don't seem to have a delta any more
<pitti> seb128: any objections against bug 400179 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400179 in pywebkitgtk "pywebkitgtk main inclusion review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400179
<pitti> (it's just a small binding, but checking)
<seb128> pitti, no objection, that sells the deal about webkit on the CD
<pitti> evand needs it for ubiquity, too
<seb128> right, I did read the wiki page
<seb128> go for it
<pitti> seb128: I thought we'd need it anyway? or is there a realistic opportunity to get rid of it in the default install?
<seb128> pitti, I doubt we will have an opportunity no, GNOME accepted it as an official depends now
<pitti> ok
<pitti> so, no big deal then
<seb128> cassidy, thanks for the debian hook suggestion, maybe you could describe the hook or add a patch to the bug?
<cassidy> seb128: I don't really know how it works :\
<seb128> cassidy, debian doesn't have 2.27 and doesn't seem to have any dbus hook in those sourrce
<seb128> sources
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, want to claim the gnome-session update? ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: <fredp> cassidy: dans le postinst de avahi-daemon, il y a :
<cassidy> <fredp>     if [ -x "/etc/init.d/dbus" ]; then
<cassidy> <fredp>       invoke-rc.d dbus force-reload || true
<cassidy> <fredp>     fi
<cassidy> seb128: but that's weird, I don't see this hook in telepathy-gabble package
<seb128> cassidy, ok merci
<seb128> there is no postinst in telepathy-gabble apparently no
<cassidy> I'm asking to the packager
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll do that
<seb128> cassidy, btw do you know if empathy will get the share over vnc thing for 2.28?
<cassidy> seb128: it will
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<cassidy> that's in master :)
<cassidy> seb128: <smcv> cassidy: dbus-daemon is meant to notice automatically with inotify or something
<seb128> cassidy, ok good, plan to roll a 2.27.5 tarball?
<cassidy> so I guess something went wrong when installing the package
<cassidy> seb128: Zdra is the one to ask for that
<seb128> Zdra, ^^;-)
<cassidy> (I backported the Vino and Vinagre packages in the TP PPA)
<seb128> cassidy, the inotify thing would make sense
<Zdra> ah, my distcheck finished... tarball will be uploaded in ~5sec
<Zdra> thanks for reminding me :p
<seb128> Zdra, good timing! ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: got confirmation, the package shouldn't use a hook but rely on inotify
<seb128> cassidy, ok, thanks, can you close the bug then? ;-)
<andreasn> is there a ppa for nightly Thunderbird builds?
<seb128> andreasn, try asking on #ubuntu-mozilla maybe?
<andreasn> sure
<cassidy> seb128: I'd be tempted to re-assign it to D-Bus as something obviously went wrong when I installed the package
<seb128> cassidy, do you get inotify error when running gedit or something?
<seb128> I've noticed warnings about that recently I think
<cassidy> seb128: just when starting gedit ?
<cassidy> (I'm running Jaunty)
<seb128> cassidy, don't bother on jaunty inotify should work there
 * seb128 looks at firefox
<seb128> $ grep "XID collision" .xsession-errors | wc -l
<seb128> 13086
<seb128> asac, ^ known issue?
<seb128> bad firefox, no cookie for you
<seb128> which seems to indicate the .xsession-errors limit seems to have skipped too
<seb128> it used to cut the log
<seb128> could be another gdm change
<Zdra> seb128: Empathy 2.27.5 released ;)
<seb128> Zdra, good, thanks ;-)
<asac> seb128: yes. at least i think so
<asac> let me check
<cassidy> seb128: that means users will soon be able to use the share-my-desktop feature. Would be good to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/406335 as it currently doesn't work because of this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406335 in vinagre "VNC plugin should be enabled by default" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks
<seb128> asac, the firefox-3.5 bug list has no bug match XID
<seb128> asac, but I might be looking at the wrong component or something
<seb128> cassidy, btw did you open a GNOME bug about that too?
<asac> seb128: mozilla bug 497561
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 497561 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox outputs lots of "Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead"" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497561
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> i guess we probably have a launchpad bug too
<asac> "This warning was added for http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581526
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581526 in gdk "XID table corruption from reuse of XIDs, resulting in leak, incorrect window destroyed status ("unexpectedly destroyed"), and crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> "
<asac> seb128: ^
<asac> thats what i remember. its what is left after the libxcb fix
<asac> its because gdk does its own xid caching and that messes up stuff that uses X directly (thats out of my head and can be wrong)
<seb128> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/mozilla-bugs/497561 -> no bug
<asac> so its at least partially a  gnome thing ;)
<seb128> ie no launchpad bug watch to that mozilla bug
<asac> right. i said i think there are launchpad bugs open ... but i am also sure i didnt link any (just know about the upstream issue)
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> want a launchpad bug or do you trust upstream to track that one?
<asac> as long as we dont want to make it release critical on ubuntu side, i dont mind
<asac> let me check if htere is a bug open that we can link
<asac> seems none filed yet.
<seb128> asac, bug #401823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401823 in linux "(firefox:24993): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401823
<seb128> dunno why it's on linux
<seb128> I used google to find it ;-)
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<seb128> reassigned and bug watch added now
<seb128> I will let you set settings if you want
<asac> so we can move it to gtk+, firefox or even xlib ;)
<asac> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21583
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21583 in Lib/Xlib "overeager xid reuse" [Normal,New]
<asac> all three are releated ;)
<seb128> well I don't mind the warning
<seb128> but over 10k of those is overdoing it ;-)
<asac> ack
<asac> lets make it release critical and remove it before release/after beta so people dont get flooded
<asac> unless we find that there are crasehs
<seb128> thanks
<asac> ok added xlibs (not sure if that is the right) and gtk ... and the upstream bugs accordingly
<seb128> thanks
<crevette> asac, the message "gdk_x11_xatom_to_atom_for_display: assertion `xatom != None' " should be fixed with a recent gtk+
<crevette> reading the backlog and https://launchpad.net/bugs/401823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401823 in linux "(firefox:24993): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> crevette, define recent, we have 2.17.6
<cassidy> seb128: no, I wasn't sure if that was an upstream issue or not
<seb128> cassidy, I will check but I doubt somebody turning it off in a distro patch while doing the update
<asac> crevette: i dont think that assert is directly related
<asac> to the Xid Collision
<crevette> asac, yeah true, but as the comment #3 is referring to this message ...
<crevette> this is unrelated
<witecrow> hi all
<witecrow> i need ask ?
<asac> crevette: do you have a bug id for the atom thing?
<crevette> asac, trying to search
<crevette> s/search/find/
<asac> would like to drop a note in bug that that is not part of the bug ...preferably pointing to a bug
<witecrow> but i not speak en wery will
<seb128> witecrow, hi, what do you need to ask?
<witecrow> :) 1 min wait
<witecrow> Today in the immortality of the core 13 to 14 to 14 still can not find kernel upgrade
<witecrow> can i help
<seb128> witecrow, use #ubuntu for user questions
<witecrow> tnx
<seb128> cassidy, ok, it's a packaging bug the schemas is not installed, I will fix it now
<cassidy> cool
<seb128> TheMuso, how did you sponsor the vinagre update?
<seb128> TheMuso, the version uploaded is different from the bzr version which is somewhat puzzling
<rickspencer3> pitti: welcome back
<seb128> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3! thankjs
<crevette> asac, about the gdk warning -> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581633
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581633 in gdk "Critical warnings on login: assertion `xatom != None' failed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is it reasonable for me to suggest to people experiencing regressions with the replacement of gnome-sound-properties with gnome-volume-control, to report any missing features in gnome-volume-control on the upstream bug tracker?
<kenvandine> pitti, in DistUtilsExtra.auto, is there a mechanism to install files in /usr/libexec?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, ignore those people insulting on the bug tracker
<kenvandine> or do i need to hack setup.py to do that for me
<pitti> kenvandine: no, not right now
<jcastro> seb128, wrt your post to the devel mailing list, I've been putting alot of thought into how to make that better but each one involves either finding more new developers, more work for existing developers, or cloning.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i just thought i should ask. did you see the comment directed to me on bug 406070?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406070 in gnome-control-center "gnome-sound-properties removed without adequate replacement" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406070
<pitti> kenvandine: well, you can always use data_files manually, of course; I don't see how to automatically determine which binaries would fit into libexec
<chrisccoulson> some users aren't very nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, I first though it was for me I've a stock "could you report the issue upstream" reply
<kenvandine> pitti, agreed...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think that one was directed at me ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, i have been loving DistUtilsExtra.auto :)
<pitti> *beam*
<kenvandine> this is the first thing in the desktopcouch package that wasn't automatic :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, as said ignore angry users when we do nothing wrong
<crevette> I guess angry people doesn't understand how ubuntu distribution relies on upstream development
<jcastro> seb128, do you get many comments like this?
<seb128> jcastro, not many, but one every now and then
 * crevette would like to reply to this user :)
<seb128> pedro replies with a stock of conduct stock reply to those
<seb128> I just ignore those comments
<jcastro> I just did a CoC reminder on that one
<jcastro> if you just ignore them they will just step all over you
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<Laney> how did the gnome standing exception work out for Hardy?
<didrocks> jcastro: yes, your answer is probably the best we can give to those users...
<chrisccoulson> hey jcastro, i just saw your comment
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't really sure how to reply tbh...
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, don't waste time with that stuff, leverage your friendly neighborhood community team ... \o/
 * seb128 hugs jcastro
 * chrisccoulson hugs jcastro too
<seb128> Ampelbein, hi, want to do the gnome-applets update?
<seb128> pitti, is there any way to have "dynamic" apport hooks? ie collect details only if a symbol match in the stacktrace?
<charles_> kklimonda: very belated pong
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't mind doing the gnome-applets update if Ampelbein is occupied already
<chrisccoulson> i finish work in a bit \o/
<pitti> seb128: sure, hooks are just python programs, so you can check "if 'foo' in report['StackTrace']: ..."
 * pitti uploads new dk-power and g-p-m
<pitti> yay for dropping devicekit and dropping two more old PolicyKit dependencyes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do gnome-session first, then you can do empathy or gnome-applets as you want if Ampelbein didn't reply
<seb128> pitti, excellent thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, no problem
<seb128> pitti, mvo: would you recommend using python-apt or dpkg -S in an apport hook to get the package for a file installed
<seb128> ?
<mvo> seb128: dpkg -S should be fine
<Sarvatt> hmm just noticed devkit-power is showing lid-is-closed:   yes always for me
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<Sarvatt> i stopped getting battery level updates unless i'm on AC
<Sarvatt> pops up a window saying fully charged every unplug no matter how charged it was and stops updating, hmm
<Sarvatt> guess that explains why it stops updating if it thinks its fully charged
<ArneGoetje> pitti: I don't think we have any deltas for ibus packages yet, So yes, they can be synced from debian unstable.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: right, doing
<pitti> ArneGoetje: did you hear about this packagekit feature to install fonts on demand?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: would that be something you'd like to look at with me next week?
<mac_v> seb128: heya... my apport-collect is currently broken , thats the way i know to use apport directly... how do i use it otherwise?
<mac_v> jsut asking since you had asked me to use apport to report the bug
<mac_v> just*
<seb128> mac_v, how broken? open a bug on apport, get it fixed, use it?
<seb128> mac_v, ubuntu-bug -p package?
<mac_v> seb128: i already did > Bug #406135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406135 in apport "apport-collect crashed with HTTPError in _request()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406135
<seb128> mac_v, so what is your question?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> mac_v, use ubuntu-bug -p package
<mac_v> so it is > ubuntu-bug -p package XXXXX ?
<seb128> no "package" is your actual package name
<seb128> nautilus for example
<mac_v> i got that ;p
<seb128> man ubuntu-bug
<mac_v> for apport-collect we use th e bug number right... so i thought this was similar
<seb128> apport-collect is to add infos to a bug
<seb128> ubuntu-bug is to open a new bug
<ArneGoetje> pitti: we can do that, yes.
<mac_v> ah...ok
<mac_v> seb128: do you know any solution for the apport-collect bug?
<seb128> mac_v, fix it?
<mac_v> yeah , how do it fix it?
<mac_v> s/it/i
<seb128> mac_v, what wrong option did you pick?
<asac> pitti: do we need to file archive removal bugs for sources that have only superseded binaries (like for the libcompress-zlib-perl -> libcompress-perl reorganization? or will some integrity check automatically detect that?
<mac_v> seb128: i choose the second option , the one which says No private data
<pitti> asac: we don't have an integrity check for this, but we do pick up removals from debian
<pitti> so bugs are nice
<seb128> mac_v, seems to be launchpadlib credentials
<asac> thanks
<seb128> mac_v, those are stored in a .directory, could be .launchpad*
<seb128> not sure now
 * mac_v looks
<asac> pitti: out of curiousity: where do those debian archive removals show up? how are the processed?
<asac> they
<pitti> asac: it's a script "process-removals" on drescher
<pitti> it parses http://ftp-master.debian.org/removals.txt
<asac> ok. but its manual still i guess. thx
<pitti> asac: great goals on the sprint agenda page!
<asac> yeah ;) high bar
<pitti> asac: should I bring my old mobile phone which allows GPRS tethering over bluetooth?
<pitti> or do we have this kind of hw already?
<pitti> (/dev/rfcomm0)
<asac> pitti: i have one too. some phones however seem to speak a buggy dialect though, so it might be worth to check multiple ones
<pitti> I'll just bring it
<seb128> pitti, is there a way to run the hook for an another package?
<showard> Hey pitti, everyone - I'm kind of new to -desktop, but I've been doing some heavy gnome-power-manager bug clean up and triaging over the past couple of months. I saw that bug about the default settings for lid close on battery, but I think the reporter does describe the default action. From the GPM bzr branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-power-manager-team/gnome-power/trunk/annotate/head%3A/debian/gconf-defaults it has: /apps/gno
<pitti> seb128: it's a bit fiddly; you can change the "Package" and/or "SourcePackage" field and call report.add_hooks_info()
<pitti> seb128: I can make that more convenient by adding an optional package name argument to add_hooks_info(), if you need
<mac_v> pitti: could you *pls* have a look at this bug > Bug #406135 ,  , how can i fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406135 in apport "apport-collect crashed with HTTPError in _request()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406135
<showard> bug #389067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389067 in gnome-power-manager "unintuitive settings in gnome-power-preferences" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389067
<seb128> mac_v, what I told you before didn't work?
<pitti> showard: your initial sentence was cut off after "it has: apps/gno"
<mac_v> seb128: i could find anything
<mac_v> not*
<showard> Hey pitti, everyone - I'm kind of new to -desktop, but I've been doing some heavy gnome-power-manager bug clean up and triaging over the past couple of months.
<seb128> mac_v, try moving .cache/lp_credentials
<showard>  I saw that bug about the default settings for lid close on battery, but I think the reporter does describe the default action.
<pitti> showard: oh, indeed
<showard> From the GPM bzr branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-power-manager-team/gnome-power/trunk/annotate/head%3A/debian/gconf-defaults
<showard> it has: /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_battery blank        -- which is different than the GPM default of "suspend," and appears to be ubuntu specific
<pitti> showard: I forgot about debian/gconf-defaults, this should just die
<mac_v> seb128: ah... will try agin
<pitti> showard: many thanks for pointing that out, I'll let this file die a horrible death and instead patch the upstream defaults as appropriate (or, even better, just use them)
<showard> pitti: great! I know richard would be happy
<seb128> pitti, using .gconf-defaults is the appropriate way to change defaults
<pitti> seb128: hm, I recently added a patch to data/gnome-power-manager.schemas.in, I shouldn't do that?
<pitti> seb128: it's much harder that way to keep up with upstream changes, though?
<seb128> pitti, do, .gconf-defaults is the way to change defaults
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll convert that patch then
<pitti> seb128: out of interest, what's the reason for that?
<seb128> pitti, we do that because it's easy to use stock upstream behaviour by just moving the .gconf-defaults away for example this way
<seb128> pitti, where patching the schemas makes that impossible
<pitti> seb128: where does that land? I don't quite see it in /etc/gconf/
<seb128> pitti, ie we use a different layer and a different directories for those changes so you drop distro changes just by changing the gconf path
<pitti> oh, /usr/share/gconf/defaults/10_gnome-power-manager
<pitti> seb128: ok, understood; thanks for the heads-up!
<seb128> pitti, ls /usr/share/gconf/defaults
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, those are written to /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults
<seb128> pitti, when running update-gconf-defaults
<seb128> pitti, so using stock upstream is basically comment this dir from the gconf path list
<seb128> brb session restart
<showard> thanks seb and pitti, what is everyone's opinion on the default for "lid close on battery" - should we suspend (like GPM) or blank screen? seb128's argument was that he doesn't want to lose network connections when switching rooms, the reporter thought that that behavior was counter intuitive
<seb128> good default is to suspend, it's not destructive
<seb128> ie avoid people putting laptop in their bag thinking it will suspend and having issues later
<seb128> I was just expressing a personal opinion for not liking to cut my internet on lid close ;-)
 * seb128 kicks apport
<seb128> APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 is still broken
<seb128> I don't want to wait for hours of download just to try this hook
<seb128> ok, apport wins, I start download and do a break
<showard> pitti: in that case, when you update the gconf-defaults, we can remove that key.   Another thing I've been working on is bug #339492, which has a demo video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkdaiXXcv8w
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339492 in gtg "Spelling mistake in example note 'Learn to use notes'" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339492
<showard> [wrong bug] this has been discussed a bit with the Ayatana ML. How should we (or I proceed)? I was just going to put a ppa up and tweak it until people were happy and then propose those changes
<showard> bug #399492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399492 in gnome-power-manager "Feature request : Possible improvements for notifications" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399492
<didrocks> quickly 0.1 uploaded into universe, waiting for archive manager :)
<pitti> didrocks: wohoo!
<didrocks> pitti: it's up to you now, but no hurry, we are in advance regarding the schedule :)
<pitti> showard: nice video!
<slomo> seb128: you probably want to sync celt 0.6.1-1 from debian/unstable
<slomo> seb128: it's an experimental codec and ubuntu has an older version. since that version the codec has changed a lot in an incompatible way and it's not a good idea to let people create files with the old format ;)
<Sarvatt> i'm so confused.. 2009-07-23 15:14:11 status installed devicekit-power 010-0ubuntu1 but it was uploaded 2 hours ago?
 * Sarvatt wonders what PPA it must have come from..
<seb128> slomo, ok
<pitti> TKD time, cu tomorrow!
<slomo> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you!
<Sarvatt> i guess the screwed up devicekit-power packages were my problem for the past week, battery readings working great now
<showard> sarvatt: thanks for fixing them!
<Sarvatt> i didn't do anything, dont thank me! :)
<Sarvatt> darn, I unplugged and its back to saying its fully charged and plugged in :( worked for a little while at least
<showard> oh ok - I've been going through a bunch of gnome-power-manager bugs about that (and sending some to DKP)
 * crevette doesn't fond out how to generate a proper .symbol file ....
<crevette> >:-/
<kklimonda> pitti, did your last update to gnome-power-manager could change the way brightness notification is displayed?
<kklimonda> pitti, ok, i see a bug already :)
<crevette> kklimonda, why did you subscribed ubuntu universe on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/406592 ? I didn't finished to prepare my files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406592 in gnome-bluetooth "please sponsor new release 2.27.8" [Undecided,New]
<crevette> I can do the job myself
<Sarvatt> crevette: build the package, then dpkg-gensymbols
<crevette> I generated one in the meantime but honnestly I don't know how clearly it works
<crevette> thanks :)
 * crevette is tired
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - upstream don't build the splash screen by default in gnome-session now (there is a build-time switch in the new version)
<chrisccoulson> you're not too fussed about whether it goes or not are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, I've seen the commit messages, that's fine we don't use it by default either
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> that's good - i've packaged it without already
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is it ready for sponsoring?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - sorry, i had to pop away for dinner
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-30
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: hi
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Hey there.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I have nothign on my agenda that I need to talk to you about.
<TheMuso> Morning robert_ancell.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti
<pitti> kklimonda: yes, known
<pitti> kklimonda: ah, thanks for testing the g-p-m hotkey bug
<didrocks> morning o/
<robert_ancell> hey, what ever happened to gnome-main-menu (the slab).  Is that a dead module?
<seb128> good morning there
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey mvo!
<didrocks> morning seb128 and mvo!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, so did you win over git? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, i still hate it
<seb128> robert_ancell, good work on converting g-c-c to glade otherwise
<robert_ancell> thanks
<robert_ancell> I converted gnome-main-menu but I think it's an obsolete module so that wasn't worth it :)
<mvo> hey didrocks, pitti and robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey mvo
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a list on the gnome3 spec whiteboard
<seb128> robert_ancell, those are the applications from the default install so likely good target for such changes
<seb128> btw am I the only one to often get seahorse gpg dialog in background
<seb128> or the session dialog when opening from gnome-panel on karmic
<seb128> using compiz
<seb128> robert_ancell, mvo: ^
<lool> seb128: #315591 is similar to what I had at GUADEC, but I was affected by xterm being sgid while here it's nastier in that it's ssh-agent which is launched as part of the session
<robert_ancell> seb128, not running compiz right now, will check later (it likes to crash for me)
<seb128> lool, thanks, the bug got details and reassigning since I asked so it's ok now
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<lool> seb128: I commented as well this morning
<seb128> lool, thanks
<seb128> I officially hate blueprint in launchpad
<seb128> robert_ancell, what did you change to the GNOME3 spec?
<seb128> the stupid thing send a dump of whiteboard by email
<seb128> not really useful to figure what changed
<robert_ancell> seb128, you'll never know... I mistakenly thought vinagre was fixed in the last release then I undid that change
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<mvo> seb128: hm, it was supposed to be fixed long ago :/
<seb128> mvo, I still get the issue there, could you try to design a .changes, esc try again
<robert_ancell> seb128, why did you need to rebuild vinagre?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't know how TheMuso did the sponsoring but it didn't match the bzr version tagged, it didn't install the .schemas
<robert_ancell> ah ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, ie the .install lacked one line
<seb128> does anybody know if we should track fontconfig 2.7?
<seb128> and dbus 1.3
<seb128> robert_ancell, do we have a way to specify what serie to track in the current versions code?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, only if the upstream has them in directories
<seb128> can we put regexps in the filename like watch files do?
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure
<seb128> ok, I might have a look to changing the fontconfig and dbus series then
<robert_ancell> does anyone know the story with mono?  Is versions right in saying we are out of date?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I asked to the mono guys 2 days ago, they are working on getting 2.4.2, should be there within a week
<robert_ancell> cool
<mvo> seb128: I take the gnome-session upload if you don't mind?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no update from you today? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I was just building it and changed the bug status ... did you start on it?
<robert_ancell> seb128, package updates?  I thought I'd leave some for others :)
<seb128> mvo, in fact no it lacks build-depends so build didn't start, please take it so I will do another update ;-)
<seb128> mvo, or wait, I did review it no need to redo that
<robert_ancell> and I heard you guys had a backlog anyway ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, not a desktop backlog ;-) we are mostly good on desktop updates anyway
<seb128> mvo, should I continue on it or do you want to do it? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: if you are on it anyway, just go ahead
<seb128> mvo, ok, doing that then
<mvo> seb128: I just updated the branch so far
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> brb session restart to try gnome-session update
<mac_v> guys... About discussing upgrading an app[vuze3.0 to 4.0] in the universe repo? can the mail be sent to the ubuntu-desktop mailing list? is it under the ubuntu-desktop perview?
<seb128> mac_v, hi, no, universe is a motu thing
<seb128> mac_v, did you manage to fix your apport issue?
<mac_v> ah... yeah thanx... by the time i fixed you were on a session restart... didnt inform you
<mac_v> sorry ..
<seb128> no problem, so the lp_credential move did the trick?
<mac_v> yeah... i added a comment regarding this in the bug report, but the ideal way would be to allow the used to change the setting the next time
<mac_v> i was looking everywhere for the crediantilas files *except* in the cache .:face-palm:
<asac> anyone with hardy/intrepid/jaunty here ;)?
<mac_v> asac: i have a jaunty, i could boot into...
<asac> mac_v: would you mind being a pre-pre tester for a security/stability related nss/nspr lib update? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3 ...
<asac> mac_v: its just upgrading and then using firefox and a few other apps
<asac> firefox alone would be ok too ;)
<asac> but evolution, thunderbird on top would be close to perfect
<mac_v> asac: do you want it for now or a regular testing? since its a dual boot , i use Karmic mainly
<asac> mac_v: its a one time thing
<asac> just so i know that it works/blows up in general ;)
<asac> i will get more testers on it once i know that it works a bit
<mac_v> asac: ah... no probs... i use thunderbird too , will test it in an hour
<asac> grat
<asac> great
<asac>  ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still interested by doing the gnome-applets update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do that if noone has worked on it by the time i finish work
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good work on gnome-session btw ;-)
<seb128> and one extra application using the new kits
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you do the gnome-applets update might be worth considering the polkit1 patch on bugzilla too
<chrisccoulson> thanks. yeah, i'll take a look at that then
<chrisccoulson> what uses policykit in gnome-applets?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> cpufreq-selector?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<seb128> doh powerpc buildds
<seb128> "WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version
<seb128> 2.6.18 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing
<seb128> glibc.
<seb128> "
<seb128> mvo, impressive apt update to debian ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm seeing that for everything i upload now
<mvo> seb128: yeah, the list of changes is pretty long  :)
<seb128> mvo, next time somebody complain about it not being maintained I will give a good kick and point them there ;-)
<mvo> haha - yeah
<seb128> mvo, lot of different names too
<mvo> reading stuff like that (unmaintained) hurts, no fun :(
<mvo> yeah :)
<seb128> is david the new contributor?
<mvo> we go some new guys, david is great
<seb128> cool
<mvo> (fun as well)
<mvo> I initially wanted to name the release "no dead yet" :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, does the new gnome-session bring back suspend/hibernate to the shutdown dialog?
<pitti> that broke with the new g-p-m
<vuntz> pitti: it should
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti hugs vuntz, bonjour!
<seb128> pitti, it does there
<seb128> lut vuntz
<vuntz> hola
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i get a suspend icon now
<seb128> vuntz, t'as vu ce que je demandais y a 2 jours?
<seb128> vuntz, the question about the gnome-patch to fix ordering issues
<vuntz> ah, I remember. Didn't have time to look, but will try to look at it
<pitti> seb128: oh, sharing desktop?
<seb128> pitti, I just clicked on the empathy item to see what it does
<pitti> seb128: right, I got an invitation to share screen
<pitti> but now I just have the VNC viewer open
<seb128> pitti, I did undo the demand there I though it would not work with your not uptodate empathy
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, let's try again
<pitti> oh, seems I have some kind of connection now
<seb128> I got a notify bubble saying you control my desktop
<seb128> is that true?
<pitti> I accepted the invitation, have VNC viewer now, and see a totally black screen
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> pitti, could be that my dsl upload is too slow for that
<pitti> seb128: if I select "original size" in the menu, I get something like a 150x50 window
<pitti> I don't believe that you are working on a stamp-sized screen :)
<pitti> seb128: do I need a new telepathy something for that?
<seb128> 1680x1050
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: ^
<pitti> the vnc plugin is enabled, anyway
<pitti> I'm on karmic current
<seb128> you disconnected
<seb128> pitti, my vinagre was outdated, let's try again?
<Zdra> seb128: the slow connection depends on the relay you are using
<Zdra> seb128: you are behind a NAT?
<Zdra> seb128: tubes don't have nat traversal yet :(
<seb128> Zdra, behind a dsl router
<pitti> so am I
<pitti> so that would be it then, I guess
<Zdra> yep, so we have an hardcoded list of proxy to use, it pick one randomly
<pitti> *nnnng* IPv6!!! now!!!
<Zdra> if no luck, it is really slow
<Zdra> unless your jabber server gives its own proxy
<seb128> well no screen at all displayed right now
<Zdra> seb128: pitti: the same connection mechanism is used for filetransfer
<pitti> could I add a port forward to my router? which port?
<pitti> oh, empathy has file transfer?
<pitti> I didn't find that functionality, I was already missing it
<Zdra> pitti: sure
<pitti> oh, I do have it for jabber, but not for ICQ
 * Zdra can't wait for gabble using libnice for nat traversal!
<Zdra> pitti: file transfer is only for jabber and salut
<Zdra> msn coming "soon"
<mvo> vuntz: I'm looking at the script-on-shutdown thing again, the environment for the scripts will just be a additional "GSM_MANAGER_LOGOUT_TYPE={logout,reboot,shutdown}" - is that naming ok with you?
<vuntz> mvo: sounds good
<mvo> vuntz: any problems with using environ? or should I use g_listenv(), g_getenv() (the later is a bit cumbersome to use)
<vuntz> mvo: hrm, why do you need this? Isn't just a simple g_setenv()?
<mvo> vuntz: if that is ok then sure :) I guess its no problem because the session is shuting down anyway, my initial impulse was to pass it to g_spawn via envp, but if its ok to just use g_setenv, everything is much simpler :)
<vuntz> mvo: well, no other applications than the script-on-shutdown ones should be spawned by the session manager, so...
<seb128> pitti, is there a way to force a .crash reprocessing?
<seb128> pitti, ie to test hooks easily
<seb128> pitti, I want to do magic on the Stacktrace but sending a sig11 each time and waiting for the dump is annoying
<mvo> vuntz: excellent, thanks
<pitti> seb128: does it need to be a crash? for a general hook, just use ubuntu-bug package (as if you'd file a bug), look at details, cancel
 * mvo removes a bunch of lines
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128: 1. generate crash; 2. cp /var/crash/foo.crash /tmp/; apport-gtk -c /tmp/foo.crash
<seb128> pitti, I guess I can fake a stacktrace add with attach_file
<seb128> in the hook
<pitti> 3. change hook; 4. goto 2
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<dpm> seb128: by looking at the Karmic translations import queue, I see that the evolution and e-d-s uploads a couple of days ago have got evolution-.pot and evolution-data-server-.pot templates. I think that was an attempt to remove the version number from the template name, but the dash at the end of the name should be removed. Could you have a look into that?
<seb128> dpm, will do, thanks for noticing
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> seb128: whenever you've got time to do it, could you please ping me when it's done? Then I'll know when I have to remove the old "dash" templates
<seb128> dpm, you can already drop those they are wrong naming
<dpm> seb128: actually, good point. I'll disable them now
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> pitti, adding a "	attach_file(report, "/tmp/Stacktrace", "StackTrace")" did the trick easily
<seb128> pitti, so I can keep using ubuntu-bug -p bug
<pitti> seb128: that works, too, just a little more effort than a cp; apport-gtk -c invocation
<seb128> pitti, it's faster than processing the .crash with the dump though ;-)
<seb128> anyway either way is working
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> ah, indeed
<seb128> pitti, attach_related_packages() doesn't run the packages hooks right?
<pitti> no
<pitti> seb128: as I said, I'm happy to add an optional package arg to add_hooks_info()
<seb128> pitti, ok, will open a bug about that
<seb128> pitti, and is there a way to reassign the bug automatically?
<seb128> pitti, ie to say if the stacktrace contains some library name reassing to that component
<seb128> use, if nautilus crashes in libnautilus-ubuntuone the bug should go to ubuntuone-client
<pitti> seb128: call add_package_info('new_binary_package_name')
<pitti> seb128: such things are easier to do in a bug pattern, though
<pitti> ah, for new crashes
<pitti> right, makes sense
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> seb128: and, great idea!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I'm a bit confused on how to do it right now
<seb128> ah ok, gotcha
<seb128> 	if 'ubuntuone' in report['StackTrace']:
<seb128> 		report.add_package_info("ubuntuone-client")
<pitti> seb128: right, looks good
<pitti> seb128: however, it's "Stacktrace", not "StackTrace"
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236464/
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236467/ looks right?
<pitti> seb128: please use apport.packaging.get_file_package(files) instead of the dpkg -S stuff
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I didn't know about that, I've been looking to "python -c 'import apport.hookutils; help(apport.hookutils)'" basically
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236474/ better?
<seb128> pitti, seems to work fine sorry for all the questions and thanks again ;-)
<seb128> apport rocks
<pitti> seb128: looks good!
<pitti> seb128: no need to be sorry, it's not that obvious
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> anybody wanting to have a look to http://paste.ubuntu.com/236490/ and comment if the code looks ok?
<seb128> especially the code to recurse over the stacktrace to find /usr/lib/nautilus....
<pitti> seb128: wouldn't it be easier to do
<pitti> if '/usr/lib/nautilus' in report.get('Stacktrace', ''):
<seb128> hum, could split() the whole text
<pitti>    add_package_info()
<pitti> ah, ignore me
<seb128> pitti, well, I need to figure what package
<pitti> right
<pitti> it looks a bit complex, but ok to me
<seb128> 		for words in report["Stacktrace"].split():
<seb128> 			if words.startswith("/usr/lib/nautilus"):
<seb128> 				report.add_package_info(apport.packaging.get_file_package(words))
<seb128> can do that
<seb128> that drop one recursion, I direct split all the words
<seb128> ok, let's do that
<pitti> that should work, too
<seb128> ok, I did some testing and I'm happy with it
<pitti> seb128: report.get('Stacktrace', ''), though
<pitti> just in case it's not there
<seb128> let's upload and see how it goes
<geser> seb128: why do you only collect infomation about /usr/lib/nautilus when it doesn't appear in the stackstrace?
<pitti> i. e. for ubuntu-bug nautilus you won't have a trace
<seb128> pitti, hum?
<pitti> seb128: oh, you have a separate has_key(); that work, stoo
<pitti> "works, too"
<seb128> geser, because when it is in the stacktrace we open the bug on the said component and not nautilus
<geser> ah
<seb128> geser, ie libnautilus-gdu.so -> gnome-disk-utils
<seb128> geser, I'm not sure that infos about nautilus would be revelant in such cases
<seb128> anyway we can tweak the hook later if required
<geser> true
<seb128> thanks for reviews
<geser> is this line-splitting better/faster than using a regex on the Stackstrace?
<seb128> geser, no clue I took the easiest way, I doubt it will make a difference compared to the coredump processing
<seb128> ie some milliseconds where gdb will take some 30 seconds
<seb128> gdb or whatever processes the crash
<geser> ok
<seb128> Zdra, cassidy: who would be interested by a telepathy-butterfly crash + patch on launchpad?
<seb128> the bug has a log so it's private but I can subscribe somebody
<seb128> bug #406710
<ubottu> Bug 406710 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/406710 is private
<seb128> lunch, brb
<cassidy> seb128: you can subscribe me, I'll fw to the butterfly maintainer
<Zdra> seb128: istaz probably
<pitti> lunch and doctor appointment, bbl
<chrisccoulson> mvo - you ported ubuntu-system-service to polkit-1 didn't you?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<crevette> asac, around?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll apply the upstream polkit-1 patch to gconf too if you like. i think we need it now as the gnome-power-manager capplet uses the gconf-defaults mechanism and has already been ported i think
<crevette> asac, I tried to pacakge gnome-bluetooth but running it I have some trouble -> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/406592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406592 in gnome-bluetooth "please sponsor new release 2.27.8" [Undecided,New]
<crevette> if someone can unsubscribed universe sponsors, someone subscribed them for me ...
<seb128> cassidy, done
<seb128> cassidy, you should be able to see the bug now
<cassidy> seb128: I am, thanks
<seb128> good, thanks for have a look to the bug ;-)
<asac> crevette: doest it work if you run it from the built source tree?
<asac> otherwise its likely a coding bug. check fedora if they have any patches or more recent snapshot.
<crevette> I don't know, I used ppa, I know how to build it in pbuilder, but not how to keep the builddir
<crevette> however jhbuild workds perfectly
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, kov is packaging clutter-1.0 in pkg-gnome svn
<didrocks> seb128: yep ? :)
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to update that later this week ;-)
<asac> crevette: apt-get build-dep gnome-bluetooth .... and then kick it off outside the pbuilder ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I have already merge with on version in pkg-gnome svn
<didrocks> merged*
<geser> crevette: done (unsubscribing u-u-s)
<seb128> didrocks, waouh, you are quick ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-0.9 :)
<seb128> didrocks, oh, there is 1.0, ie new source
<seb128> they turned 0.9 stable to 1.0
<asac> crevette: you regularly work on gnome stuff, so those few build depends wont hurt you i am sure ;)
<didrocks> oh 1.0, sorry, I read it too fast
<didrocks> seb128: great \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ok, I'm doing that
<didrocks> then we can make a place for mutter into karmic :)
<didrocks> and then, pushing it back to pkg-gnome svn?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> would be nice
<crevette_> asac, I'm not certain this is a build depends problem, but rather a packaging issue, that's why I'm a bit stuck.
<seb128> lool, any opinion on the change http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29712507/gdm_2.27.4-0ubuntu7.debdiff? I think you were looking at those no password login
<crevette_> does the content of *.symbols has consequences?
<asac> crevette_: you can easily figure it by building the package and then trying to run it from the built tree
<asac> crevette_: if that works you just need to figure which files you forgot or not
<crevette_> so I need to ressurect a pbuilder tree ..
<asac> crevette_: if it doesnt help then its a build or code problem
<crevette_> the code seems to be okay, as I say, jhuilld build works fine
<asac> crevette_: yes, but what i meant with apt-get builde-dep is that you should stop using pbuilders for such things :)
<asac> pbuilders are good to do a sanity check on packages
<asac> but not good for development ;)
<asac>  but you can also keep the tree if you find out how to do that ;)
<asac> could also be that its build parameters or something. but
<asac> i can check it out when i come back from lunch and you didnt get further yet
 * asac off to lunch
<crevette_> asac, I won't have time to check while i'm work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you were saying?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey again ;-)
<chrisccoulson> did you not see what i wrote? (i've got no scollback now as I went away for lunch)
<seb128> I did, but you were not around and I restarted IRC since
<seb128> let me think
<seb128> oh, the polkit1 thing
<seb128> yes backporting for gconf seems good
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's ok. yeah, that's it. i'll apply the gconf patch from upstream later
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to go again now - i have a meeting
<mac_v> asac: i'v been using the nss update in jaunty, firefox,thunderbird and evolution have *not* caught on fire ;p
<asac> mac_v: great
<mac_v> asac: anything else you want me to check?...
<asac> mac_v: if you are still on jaunty checkout apt-cache rdepends libnss3-1d and maybe try another ;)
<asac> otherwise its great
 * mac_v itching to get back to karmic ;p
<seb128> dobey, hi
<seb128> dobey, do you know why that doesn't work with intltool-update?
<seb128> AC_SUBST([BASE_VERSION],[base_version])
<seb128> GETTEXT_PACKAGE=evolution-$BASE_VERSION
<seb128> dobey, that's basically what evolution does and it gives an "evolution-" template
<seb128> base_version is correctly defined as 2.28
<asac> mac_v: oh i have something else if you are still on jaunty ;)
<asac> mac_v: install the nspr and nss packages from intrepid and see if it still works
<mac_v> still on jaunty... checking the rdepends
<mac_v> ok...
<asac> libnspr4-0d libnss3-1d
<asac> mac_v: the intreid packages from that ppa i mean (not from real archive)
<mac_v> yeah
<lool> seb128: Sorry was on a call
<lool> seb128: That debdiff reminds me of something I wanted to touch a long while ago but I frankly don't remember much about it
<seb128> ok
<mac_v> asac: everything seems fine... no problems with intrepid either
<lool> seb128: It doesn't sound like a too bad idea to use a group to define who can login without password in gdm; perhaps security folks or pitti have an opinion
<lool> The implementation is ok
<seb128> pitti, ^ any opinion?
<seb128> mclasen, hi
<mclasen> hey
<seb128> mclasen, do you have edit access to http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/gtk-migrating-GtkBuilder.html or do you know where to open bugs about it?
<seb128> mclasen, the "g_warning ("Couldn't load builder file: s", error->message);" lacks a "%"
<mclasen> I've fixed that a while ago
<mclasen> should be fixed in 2.17.6
<mclasen> has that not made it onto library.g.o ?
<seb128> mclasen, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-migrating-GtkBuilder.html has a "&s", shouldn't it be "%s" ?
<mclasen> or are you looking at the stable api docs ?
<seb128> mclasen, stable is buggy, unstable has "&s"
<lool> seb128: I'd poke fredp about library.gnome.org, I understand he has admin access?
<mclasen> its all automatic
<seb128> mclasen, shouldn't it be "%s"?
<mclasen> but the &s is wrong in any case
<mclasen> I'll fix that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> do you want a bug on bugzilla as reminder?
<seb128> or should I just fix it to git?
<mclasen> you can just fix it" s/&amp;/&perc;/ or so
<seb128> hum, I don't have a gtk+ checkout there ... so if you could do it I would appreciate
<seb128> my download is sort of busy right now
<mclasen> sure
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<mclasen> let me find the right entity name
<mclasen> ah, &percnt;
<seb128> right
<dobey> seb128: what is GETTEXT_PACKAGE set to in the final Makefile?
<seb128> dobey, not sure but that has been fixed by defining the variable again in git now
<seb128> thanks anyway ;-)
<seb128> it's not due to the Makefile, just adding the line in configure.ac and running intltool-update is enough to make it work
<dpm> Is there anyone around who could have a look at this one? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/188690. I think it is just a matter of including /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk in debian/rules, so that the template is created and cheese can be translatable in Launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188690 in debootstrap "does not create a PO template on build" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<seb128> dpm, looking
 * kenvandine is very pleased to see empathy and screensharing just work :)
<dobey> oh i guess the Makefile would have been ok, since the AC_SUBST() defines BASE_VERSION in the Makefile, but it doesn't define it in the configure.ac
<dobey> which is the problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> shouldn't intltool-update do variable subst?
<pitti> lool: this seems a little weird to me, though; you'd essentially have no boundary between those users any more
<dobey> it does but there is no variable to subst in that case
<dpm> thanks seb128
<dobey> (now there is)
 * pitti has a fever and will take the rest of the day off, I'm afraid
<pitti> better sleep it off now
<seb128> pitti, take care!
<kenvandine> later pitti
<seb128> pitti, and try not bringing the flu to the sprint ;-)
<didrocks> have a good snap :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<pitti> seb128: trying hard, and no hugging this time :/
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, any chance you would investigate the evolution-indicator build issue?
<kenvandine> i talked to ted about that last week
<kenvandine> he was gonna look
<kenvandine> i can take a look too
<seb128> ted seems to have lot of things to do he could maybe use some help there
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> dunno how busy you are though
<kenvandine> still got quite a bit to get done before saturday :/
<kenvandine> but i can take a stab at it
 * kenvandine is getting tired of not having it :)
<kenvandine> ah
 * kenvandine got it to build
<seb128> was easy apparently ;-)
 * kenvandine will prepare a patch and a branch :)
<kenvandine> configure.ac
<kenvandine> needed to check for gtkhtml-editor
<seb128> ah ok, easy enough
<seb128> I'm wondering why that was not required before
<seb128> it was relying on indirect triggers?
<kenvandine> yeah... or evo used to embed it's own
<kenvandine> which i think it used to do
<kenvandine> although i don't see why evolution-indicator needs gtkhtml for :)
<kenvandine> i guess just because it builds against evo
<seb128> well either it uses it or not
<walters> Keybuk: around?
<seb128> if it doesn't adding gtkhtml-editor to it is wrong
<seb128> +,
<asac> mac_v: many thx
<seb128> could be an evolution bug for not listing gtkhtml-editor in a .pc where it should
<kenvandine> i am looking
<mac_v> asac: np... :)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... it looks like an evo bug
<Keybuk> walters: yuppers
<walters> Keybuk: where were we on this dbus build issue?  i have the patch i sent you still in my git diff
<Keybuk> walters: ok, I did some debugging on that
<walters> Keybuk: are you guys using the one from mbebl in https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22805 ?
<Keybuk> walters: it's caused by Ubuntu's use of -Wl,--as-needed
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22805 in core "[PATCH] Fix spurious build failures on ia64 and alpha with -Wl,--as-needed" [Normal,New]
<Keybuk> walters: the libdbus-convenience.la is the library that needs $(DBUS_TEST_LIBS) in its LIBADD
<Keybuk> otherwise deps get stripped by the linker as you go up
<walters> Keybuk: yeah that's what i was going to ask you is if the original patch worked
<Keybuk> the original patch did not work
<walters> the one that just did +libdbus_testutils_la_LIBADD = $(DBUS_TEST_LIBS)
<walters> ok so we need the full one
<Keybuk> mbiebl's patch looks like it might work too
<Keybuk> right, testutils was ok - it didn';t need that
<walters> oh you have a different one?  there's 3?
<Keybuk> it was libdbus_convenience_la_LIBADD = $(DBUS_TEST_LIBS) that was needed
<Keybuk> (for me anyway)
<walters> ahh ok, sounds right
<lool> pitti: Well for instance at home my wife and I logon to the same computer because we have different music collections; I wouldn't need any password between these accounts though
<lool> Or firefox profiles, or desktop background etc.
<lool> pitti: Not sure what you're asking about)
<walters> Keybuk: hmm, i think using DBUS_CLIENT_LIBS is slightly more correct, but it doesn't really matter since they're both just $THREAD_LIBS
<tseliot> Keybuk: are you happy (or at least less angry) about the workaround that I suggested for bug 400697 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Cannot disable touchpad buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400697
<walters> Keybuk: but that patch sounds fine either way, do you want to push that upstream?
<Keybuk> walters: sure, I'll probably get to it on Monday though
<Keybuk> tseliot: it's a fix I can live with ;)
<walters> Keybuk: ok no problem, i was just about to apply lennart's sigint patch and noticed it in my diff
<Keybuk> ah, if you're applying things anyway, go right ahead
<tseliot> Keybuk: good :-)
<asac> mvo: i assume one cannot access apt sources info during package build?
<asac> apt Packages i mean
<mvo> asac: on the buildds ? no, they usually build without net access
<asac> mvo: yeah. just wondered if one has access to the local db ... or if that is not populated
<seb128> hum, versions is broken
<mvo> asac: I don't think so, what problem do you want to solve? could it be done via build-deps
<seb128> I blame it on mvo ;-)
<seb128> (it's crashing on rookery for some reason)
<mvo> hm?
<seb128> mvo, ignore me, I've no clue about where it's crashing ;-)
<seb128> the box has no gdb or valgrind
<seb128> it does a " *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08e91458 ***"
<seb128> in the python apt code to update the debian packages index
<seb128> but the same code worked yesterday
<seb128> and cleaning the cache dir doesn't make a difference
<seb128> and the same code works locally
<seb128> ie I've no clue what's going on
<seb128> I blame it on Ng
<Ng> yes, it's all my fault
<Ng> it's probably one of kees' security features ;)
<asac> mvo: we have now feature in mozilla-devscript to automatically find extension dependencies on mozilla apps ... so somewhat similar to shlibs
<asac> mvo: howver, i owuld prefere if an extension does not need to depend on all the applications it support
<asac> mvo: so i hoped i could put something like Xb-Moz-App-Version in the Packages db ;)
<asac> but seems its not going to work :(
<asac> mvo: basically having a list of target application ids to packages is maintained in the helper file itself. the only problem is the version
<asac> because some might not be compatible with our version of the package etc. so we wouldnt add it to ${xpi:Depends}
<seb128> awe, hi
<seb128> awe, could be faster to discuss your bug there
<seb128> awe, usually you can just use "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip nooopt" dpkg-buildpackage"
<awe> seb128: hey!
<asac> awe: hi. so we some luck we might have EAP during sprint ;)
<awe> asac: cool
<awe> asac: so i kinda got side-tracked with bluetooth testing this week.   found a crash in gnome-settings-daemon that i've been working with seb128 to nail down...
<asac> awe: interesting.
<awe> also, i'm taking off early today... i have to drive back to boston ( at my folks in NH ) and fly out tonight
<asac> awe: i will merge your stuff now and upload. did you also have a trunk merge for the patch?
<awe> for the dialog changes?
<asac> yes
<awe> lemme check, i think so...
<asac> awe: what kind of bluetooth tests did you do?
<seb128> asac, bug #404538 is what we are discussing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404538 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gvc_mixer_stream_is_running()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404538
<awe> asac: i didn't have trunk branch, cause i couldn't find the master trunk branch for the applet.
<asac> awe: oh ok. i think i didnt push it on first
<awe> asac: i ran a bunch of tests with a bt headset with both blueman and gnome-bluetooth
<awe> toggling the output device from internal sound to bt and back several times eventually causes the settings-daemon to crash
<awe> asac: i patched gsd with some later code that seb128 pointed me at, but i still get the crash...
<seb128> dpm, cheese uses gnome.mk which includes langpacks.mk
<rodrigo_1> is it a known bug that the pidgin buddy list becomes irresponsive to mouse clicks, even though pidgin seems to be working fine (typing this on the conversation window)
<rodrigo_1> also, whenever it opens a dialog, I can't close them at all
<seb128> no
<seb128> what ubuntu version?
<rodrigo_1> karmic, latest
<seb128> weird
<rodrigo_1> also, on my laptop, I log in with a user, and no panel, nautilus or metacity are started
<rodrigo_1> also latest there
<rodrigo_1> will file bugs then
<dpm> seb128: hmm, it didn't generate a POT template on build when I tried it
<seb128> dpm, right it doesn't but the issue is not an include one
<seb128> dpm,
<seb128> Unsuccessful open on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/intltool-update line 1071.
<seb128> intltool-update: POTFILES.in not found.
<dpm> seb128: ah, great, thanks for looking at it.
<seb128> dpm, the thing is that the code doesn't work when building out of the src dir, I will fix that in cheese by doing a manual call to intltool-update
<seb128> dpm, the issue should be fixed in the version I just uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / awe - how far have you managed to debug this gsd crash?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't try, so not far ;-)
<seb128> I've just been commenting on the bug
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. how reproducible is it? (i might try and have a look later)
<dpm> seb128: awesome, thanks a lot, translators will be pleased
<awe> chrisccoulson: the stack trace seems to point at gvc_mixer_stream_is_running()
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the instruction seems to require bluetooth device so I didn't try I've no hardware for that
<awe> chrisccoulson: I can reproduce easily
<chrisccoulson> does it need a bluetooth device, or just any way of adding/removing sound devices? i've got a USB headset which i can flip the default sink with, and that might trigger it too
<chrisccoulson> (i cant try until i finish work though)
<awe> chrisccoulson, yea, that might do it to
<chrisccoulson> darned work gets in the way of everything that's fun
<awe> chrisccoulson: i just toggle the output device back and forth between bt & internal and it crashes
<awe> fyi, i'm using a later version than in karmic ( see the bug details )
<awe> chrisccoulson, i just built a debug version of the package and am trying to narrow it down
<chrisccoulson> i havent had a good look at the code but it might be that the GvcMixerStream gets unref'd whilst it's still the default sink
<chrisccoulson> it's wierd that the g-v-c-applet doesn't crash too though - it seems to use pretty much exactly the same code
<chrisccoulson> awe - if you don't have it solved before i get home, i'll try and help a bit too ;)
<awe> chrisccoulson, np.  i'm actually heading home to boston from NH in an hour or so... then on to the airport to head to dublin.  thanks for the help!
<chrisccoulson> no problem! it's a long journey for you ;)
<istaz> seb128: as Zdra said, you can assign me the butterfly bug (launchpad account is olethanh)
<seb128> istaz, ok thanks
<asac> seb128: what exactly does an app need to do to register itself as a handler for a certain mime type (through desktop)
<asac> what needs to be run to update the db?
<seb128> asac, use Mimetype= in the .desktop entry
<asac> seb128: example: google-gadgets-gtk does not show up in xdg-mime query default app/gg
<seb128> asac, and run update-desktop-database
<asac> ok let me check
<asac> seb128: still nothing ... xdg-mime query default application/x-google-gadget returns nothing
<asac> but totem works for application/x-ms-asf
<seb128> asac, do you have a Mimetype=application/x-google-gadget; in the .desktop, where is it installed too?
<seb128> asac, grep application/x-google-gadget /usr/share/applications/*
<asac> seb128: http://pastebin.com/f3bdb2602
<asac> thats in the ggl-gtk.desktop in /usr/share/applications/
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f4100039f
<asac> thats the grep
<awe> seb128: I added more info to the gsd bug.  I'm going offline now.  may be on sporadically over the next 1 1/2 days.  flying to dublin tonight.  see you there!
<asac> seems its also in mimeinfo.cache
<seb128> asac, and gvfs-open on a .gadget doesn't work?
<seb128> awe, ok, thanks, have a nice flight
<seb128> asac, gvfs-info example | grep content
<seb128> where example is a gadget
<asac> seb128: well. nautilus works. but i thin kthats mapped through file extension and not through mime type
<asac> let me check gvfs-open
<asac> but not sure if that means something. xdg-mime just returns nothing :(
<seb128> I don't know about xdg-mime, could be buggy
<asac> seb128: yeah. problem is that firefox uses gnome_vfs and doesnt get any item either ;)
<seb128> asac, what is the content?
<asac> seb128: google gadgets ...let me get  an example
<asac> you need google-gadgets-gtk installed
<seb128> asac, ok, installing
<asac> http://desktop.google.com/plugins
<asac> seb128:
<seb128> asac, ok, works directly in nautilus
<seb128> let me try xdg now
<asac> yeah. but nautilus doesnt mean much i think. it could be a file extension mapping. not mime (though not sure what nautlius does)
<seb128> nautilus uses the filename when that's a known naming
<seb128> or the content otheriwse
<seb128> but
<seb128> "  standard::content-type: application/x-google-gadget
<seb128>   standard::fast-content-type: application/x-google-gadget"
<asac> yes. i think thats working ... its odd
<seb128> ie both content and fast-content seem to agree
<asac> we have defaults.list
<asac> and mimeinfo.cache
<asac> both seem to have the same kind of format
<asac> _but_
<asac> google-gadget is only in mimeinfo.cache
<asac> totem is in both
<asac> how does something get into defaults.list?
<seb128> defaults.list is to specify a default if you have several choices
<seb128> it's a list we write
<asac> right. but how is that maintained
<asac> hmm
<seb128> by hand
<asac> update-desktop-database doesnt work at least
<seb128> you could delete it it doesn't matter
<seb128> update-desktop-database write the mimeinfo.cache
<asac> seb128: well. xdg-mime seems to look there ... and i would think gnome_vfs_... get_default too
<seb128> $ gnomevfs-info -s GoogleCalendar2.gg
<seb128> MIME type         : application/x-google-gadget
<seb128> Default app       : ggl-gtk.desktop
<asac> seb128: can you query for mimetype too?
<asac> and not file?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but it says the mimetype is application/x-google-gadget
<seb128> and find the matchin application
<seb128> seems to work
<seb128> "xdg-open GoogleCalendar2.gg" works too
<asac> seb128: hah. i have the same symptom:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236897/
<asac> thats exactly what firefox thinks
<asac> let me check if google really says its a zip
<seb128> gnomevfs doesn't do content detection on remote files
<seb128> it just uses the filename
<asac> yes. so its probably in the http headers
<asac> seb128: well. seems to be not the case here ... it say:
<seb128> or that
<asac> Name: ... .gg
<asac> but it still thinks its zip
<asac> let me check the HTTP headers
<asac> ok tahnks i think i found the prob
<asac> they send application/json
<seb128> it's the server returning the mimetype?
<asac> not sure why that falls back to application/zip though
<seb128> $ grep json /usr/share/mime/* -r
<seb128> $
<seb128> asac, not sure either
<asac> seb128: it was confusing ... without having anything cached its really zip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236908/
<asac> tse
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so server bog
<asac> seb128: is there no way to add file extension to .desktop files?
<seb128> asac, /usr/share/mime/packages/00-google-gadgets.xml already has that one
<seb128> asac, the xdgmime code which is used by gvfs, etc use those infos
<seb128> the detection can be done using content magic or filenames
<seb128> the google-gadget definition is only filenames not magic there
<seb128> ie you already have the .gg = gadget mapping there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can trigger this gsd crash here
<chrisccoulson> all i need to do is unplug my USB headset whilst it is the default sink
<boredandblogging> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> boredandblogging, pong
<chrisccoulson> anyone know how i can listen on a raw /dev/input device to see if any events are there? (I'm trying to debug why the volume buttons on my USB headset don't work anymore)
<maxb> Does anyone fancy "bzr upgrade"-ing lp:~ubuntu-desktop/notification-daemon/ubuntu to at least --pack-0.92 ?
<maxb> mvo: It looks like when you did the latest upload you didn't use bzr - just an oversight?
<asac> seiflotfy1: but does gnome_vfs use that too?
<asac> (you said gvfs)
<asac> seb not here
<seiflotfy1> uhm?
<asac> seiflotfy1: sorry. auto completion error ;)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<crevette> bratsche, one question about gtk+ and windows, do you know if someone has build latest unstable version for win32? I would like to test if csw has no side-effect.
<crevette> (hello)
<crevette> :)
<bratsche> It most definitely still has side-effects.
<seb128> csw already has quite some breakage effect on linux
<seb128> would be nice to get those fixed before 2.28 ;-)
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, hi, what was the issue with libgksu?
<mvo> seb128: it seems like the workaround for gtkedit -> gtkentry broke it
<mvo> seb128: hopefully with the update the crashes go away again
<seb128> mvo, broke it in which way?
<seb128> mvo, sorry the changelog entry was not clear
<seb128> mvo, some context, we get a zillion crashers recently looking similar to memory corruptions somewhere, should I still keep that on my to investigate list of issues?
<crevette> seb128, yeah I know this is a bit broken on linux, but as I use windows most of my day, I thought I woul be helpful (perhaps) if I could test it on my work station.
<crevette> s/linux/X/
<mvo> seb128: I'm not sure, but it seems some of the crashes we got recently are releated to it, I got a mail from a contributor who debugged it
<mvo> seb128: it does not hurt to rmeove the workaround, gtk+ is fixed
<seb128> mvo, can you give me some details, it seems weird that this change is due to it but I'm interest to understand the issue
<seb128> mvo, right, I'm just curious to know why that should trigger corruption
<seb128> mvo, that can wait tomorrow no hurry
<seb128> or next week
<seb128> I'm simply curious ;-)
<mvo> yeah, I have no more details :/ just the assertion from a user debugging it (and my check that gtk+ is now fixed so that its no longer required)
<seb128> mvo, and can I close the zillion g_malloc crash bugs for sure?
<seb128> mvo, can you copy me what the guy said?
<mvo> seb128: lets wait a little bit with that :) and see if it really makes a difference
<mvo> seb128: sure, I can forward you the mail
<seb128> kenvandine, did you figure something for the evolution-indicator issue?
<kenvandine> sort of... i proposed a branch for ted
<seb128> that was not an evolution issue?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> so there is a new header which gets included in one of the headers they use
<kenvandine>  which now includes it.. and other plugins seem to actually find the path for that
<kenvandine> it was all triggered by some re-org in evo, preparing for webkit
<kenvandine> i think
<seb128> ok
<fta> why is this popup bugging me all the time about low disk space in "Filesystem root" why i still have plenty left?
<fta> it says 245.0 MB left
<fta> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<fta> /dev/sda1            301677772 297032608   4445164  99% /
<fta> that's 4.3G left
<asac> math error ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - the low disk space warning should only pop up if the free space is less than 5% AND less than 2GB (by default. Those thresholds are configurable though)
<chrisccoulson> but you can disable further warnings if you choose to run your disk full;)
<chrisccoulson> that feature was requested by a few people here
<fta> chrisccoulson, it keeps saying 1G, 500MB, 200MB, whatever, but when i look, i always have between 20GB and 4GB left
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, thats wierd. all the check does is a statvfs and then works out the available space by multiplying the number of blocks by the block size
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can't trigger the issue here
<fta> chrisccoulson, i don't know what to tell you, i get that popup like 10 times a day
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, about my xchat / tray issue, it's gone since i added a wrapper around xchat :P
<chrisccoulson> that's good. i'm still not sure what the issue is with that
<chrisccoulson> fta - does the disk space warning pop up multiple times in the same session? and does it report that the disk space is lower each time?
<chrisccoulson> (you shouldn't see multiple warnings unless the space is continually decreasing)
<asac_> i have anothe rbug. i always get this "your Lenovo battery might explode" notification on each login
<asac_> and it doesnt honor my decision to not display it again ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - i'm not sure about that one. that's displayed by g-p-m i think, and it used to get the info from HAL
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure where it gets the info from now
<asac_> chrisccoulson: how did hal know about a "recall" ?
<asac_> i would think it must be high level like HTTP ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - it was shipped in hal-info. There were some rules to add a recall key to batteries known to be recalled by the manuafacturer
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> maybe i should be worried ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure. i don't know where that info comes from now in the devicekit world
<TheMuso> gnome-power-manager has moved to DeviceKitPower afaik
<TheMuso> that could be something to do with it.
<asac_> yeah sounds likely its a bug
<asac_> because of transition
<TheMuso> yep
<asac_> but its also another bug that it doesnt remember my choice to not show again ;)
<TheMuso> yeah that too.
<asac_> i guess i will file a bug next time i log in ;)
<johanbr> if your laptop doesn't explode before then :)
<chrisccoulson> asac_ i've seen another bug today against g-p-m for not remembering settings
<chrisccoulson> could be related
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-31
<johanbr> apparently devicekit-power is supposed to provide the equivalent functionality now, see /lib/udev/rules.d/95-devkit-power-battery-recall-*
<chrisccoulson> thanks johanbr
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * asac considers to not use his laptop on next flight 
<chrisccoulson> asac - probably a wise decision ;)
<chrisccoulson> g-s-d media-keys plugin seems to be a mess at the moment:(
<fta> chrisccoulson, it's always for "Filesystem root", assume this is /
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> that name comes straight from GLib. i wish it could pick a better name ;)
<Riddell> gnome dudes: where are these icons from and what's their licence?  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/icons.png
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm. if you do a g_hash_table_lookup on something, then remove the returned value from the table with g_hash_table_remove (and the GDestroyNotify function for that value is g_object_unref), things will go pretty wrong if you then try to access that object afterwards without first increasing the ref count won't they?
<didrocks> morning everyone
<kklimonda> Hey, I was wondering - are we ever going to make installing single packages from -backports less troublesome? I remember reading about new gui for package managment, was it even discussed?
<crevette> ola ubuntuereos$
<didrocks> morning crevette
<crevette> hey didrocks
<seb128> hello there
<crevette> hi hi seb128
<seb128> hey crevette mvo huats
<mvo> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<huats> hello seb128 chrisccoulson crevette and mvo !
<chrisccoulson> hello huats
<crevette> hey hey huats, chrisccoulson and mvo
<chrisccoulson> hello crevette and mvo also
<chrisccoulson> anyone i've missed? ;)
<mac_v> asac: hi... Bug #387626 , are you involved in nm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387626 in hundredpapercuts "wireless notification icon is wrong signal strength" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387626
<didrocks> hey seb128, chrisccoulson, mvo
<mvo> hey huats, crevette, didrocks and chrisccoulson :)
<seb128> lol
<crevette> :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<didrocks> the chan was so quiet before seb128 arrived :)
<huats> didrocks: we follow our leader :P
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i did some debugging with gsd last night. i've got a fix for the broken notification on mute now
<seb128> didrocks, right, and now is time to collect homework
 * mvo hugs seb'party-cannon'128
<chrisccoulson> but i havent solved the crash yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, good
<seb128> didrocks,huats: what about you? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hem... you already collected it and I'm fighting against launchpad translation tool :)
<didrocks> the automatic export in bzr branch don't want to take my branch!
<huats> seb128: I am about to work on deskbar-applet
<seb128> didrocks, ah ;-) Collected what, clutter-1? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i ran gsd in debug mode, and if you switch audio devices a few times, something goes horribly wrong (it starts spewing out loads of g_criticals) and it never recovers, but it doesn't always crash
<seb128> huats, good!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can maybe add a comment saying that on th GNOME bug
<chrisccoulson> i will do. i wanted to try and get a trace of the first critical with G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals, but the problem is it prints an unrelated critical message at startup and causes it to abort long before it gets to the interesting bit
<chrisccoulson> is there any way around that other than fixing the first error?
<mvo> seb128: I just tried and it seems that for me gksu re-asks if I enter my password wrong
<didrocks> seb128: no, yesterday's homework updates. You already sponsored them :-) Clutter will be more a week-end homework, I guess :)
<seb128> mvo, in fact it doesn't there because it "*** glibc detected *** gksu: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x08520467 ***"
<didrocks> ok, and I'm taking empathy as an extra bonus :)
<seb128> mvo, which might be the same issue that you fixed yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, it's already done
<mvo> seb128: ok
<didrocks> oh? waiting for publishing?
<seb128> didrocks, huats, robert_ancell: versions.html outdated by one day
<seb128> the script is crashing on rookery for some reason
<didrocks> hum, ok :/
<seb128> and there is no gdb or valgrind there to debug
<huats> ok seb128 thanks for letting us know
<robert_ancell> hmm
<seb128> I blame it on mvo, sources_record.Lookup() crashes
<robert_ancell> seb128, can it be run manually?  It should dump a stacktrace
<seb128> I can get the issue easily with a python line
<seb128> robert_ancell, it doesn't
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you update the script to pipe the output to a log file?
<seb128> robert_ancell, well the issue is simple enough
<seb128> (waiting to get the prompt on the box)
<robert_ancell> ok
<crevette> seb128, you want to keep the new libgnome settings for menu icons?
<crevette> don't you fear user reactions ? :)
<seb128> crevette, it's an upstream choices why not giving a try to what they decided?
<seb128> crevette, no, I'm used to users complaining
<crevette> :)
<crevette> honnetly I used thi settings since 2 weeks, and I'm fine with it
<seb128> robert_ancell, mvo:
<seb128> $ python -c 'import apt, apt_pkg; apt_pkg.Config.Set("Dir::Etc::sourcelist","./index/debian/etc/apt/sources.list"); cache = apt.Cache(rootdir="./index/debian"); cache.update(); sources_record = apt_pkg.GetPkgSrcRecords(); sources_record.Restart(); print sources_record.Lookup("speex")'
<seb128> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<seb128>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<seb128> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0821ce78 ***
<seb128> Aborted
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's the issue basically on rookery
<seb128> code didn't change, Ng said rookery didn't change
<seb128> and the same code works locally there
<robert_ancell> could be the cache?
<seb128> I tried deleting the dir
<seb128> it does the same after rebuilding a new one
<robert_ancell> something weird with speex?
<seb128> no, same on any source
<seb128> speex is just the first in the list
<seb128> but I tried with a bunch of names same issue
<robert_ancell> very odd
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I might ask IS to install gdb or valgrind today
<asac> mac_v: yes i am involved with NM :)
<mac_v> asac: ah... could that be fixed? can nm notifications send the right signal strength?  BTW this only affects ubuntu , since we use notify-osd
<seb128> asac, hi, did you do a wiki table or something about bluetooth devices?
<asac> seb128: you mean a table where desktop team can say what devices they hav?
<seb128> asac, what did we decide during the meeting?
<seb128> asac, I though we would list devices we have so we know what else we need to test or I misunderstood?
<asac> seb128: you are right.
<seb128> asac, context I want to buy some device for testing not sure which one though
<asac> wonder if that would be on wiki.ubuntu.com
<seb128> ok, so the reply is that we don't have the table yet
<seb128> I will just pick something, I've discount in a near shop to use before this evening
<asac> seb128: i think there is so much bluetooth hardware that its unlikely that you will pick a dupe
<seb128> right, thanks ;-)
<mvo> seb128: python-apt> hm, myserious
<seb128> mvo, they have a custom version supporting lzma or something
<seb128> mvo, the box is still running dapper I think
<mvo> woah
<mvo> dapper :)
<mvo> that brings back memories
<seb128> ie weird mix but used to work until this week
<seb128> and Ng says the install didn't change this week
<seb128> so maybe the current debian index has something which makes this python-apt old version crash
<asac> seb128: setup a "StaffBluetoothHardware" wiki.c.c patge
<seb128> I'm wondering if I could do a local install of a newer version
<seb128> asac, thanks!
<asac> seb128: add your thing there .. i will ask folks to add their info
<seb128> asac, will do ;-)
<asac> mac_v: doesnt upstream also notify if connection was established?
<mac_v> upstream doesn send the signal strength, just uses this icon > /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/status/nm-device-wireless , for everything
<mac_v> asac: ^
 * seb128 is away for some shopping be back later
<cassidy> seb128: hi. Would be good to sync telepathy-sofiasip package from Sid. Should I open a bug about that or can you do it directly?
<asac> mac_v: i dont get the problem.
<asac> mac_v: whats the differenve that makes this not an upstream bug?
<asac> mac_v: i mean: why are we supposed to send signal strength, but upstream isnt? just because we use something that has -full in its name?
<mac_v> asac: upstream doesnt have notification icons for every signal strength
<mac_v> asac: we have icons for all strengths why not use them , make the notification more useful?
<asac> mac_v: so checkout wireless_get_icon src/applet-device-wifi.c
<asac> mac_v: the notifications can try the same thing that is used there to decide which icon to use in tray
<asac> thats in wireless_device_state_changed
<mac_v> asac: could you comment this on the bug report , about how this can be done?
<mac_v> pls
<asac> mac_v: paste what i wrote
<asac> i have no more to say about it ;)
<mac_v> MacSlow: ^
<asac> except that i dont thinkg its really useful
<mac_v> asac: just that MacSlow  wanted to know from your side , so felt it was better if the concerned dev wrote it
<asac> paste it to the bug. i dont see him commenting there though
<MacSlow> mac_v, asac: haeh, what?
<mac_v> the bug about the wireles icon in the bubble
<mac_v> asac: we had discussed it on #ayatana ;p
<asac> now i pasted it
<asac> you could have done the same ;)
<mac_v> :)
<MacSlow> mac_v, asac: which icon to use for what notification (if it is a system-level thing, like the wireless strength) is something to discuss with the design-folks on #ayatana
<mac_v> MacSlow: we discussed the other day with kwwii in #ayatana, remember
<MacSlow> mac_v, asac: btw... the initial patch for NetworkManager/applet I did not write
<MacSlow> mac_v, only vaguely if at all
 * MacSlow is in bug-fixing mode atm
<asac> i dont know about ayatana
<asac> they should be in here
<mac_v> asac: they have a separate room #ayatana ;p
<MacSlow> asac, btw... trying to merge you mem-leak related patch and fix some of the other pending reasons for potential mem-leaks
<asac> MacSlow: please just push it ;)
<asac> MacSlow: there were no commits after it
<asac> MacSlow: what what are you trying to fix?
<MacSlow> asac, I know... but nothing is going into notify-osd without me looking thoroughly over it... not being strict about such things caused problems
<asac> ok. but shouldnt take long ;)
<MacSlow> asac, there are probably still some GObject-related issues in class Bubble causing g_object_unref(bubble) to not clean up as much as it should
<MacSlow> asac, I want to add that to the commit/push with your patch as it fits the same topic/issue
<asac> MacSlow: nah. please keep my commit separately
<asac> MacSlow: dont try to be scarce about commits ;)
<asac> MacSlow: wait another second i try to find another gigantic patch fixing many other memleaks
<MacSlow> asac, I hope "gigantic" is a joke there
<asac> no its the truth
<asac> wait a nother second
<asac> i made that in /tmp/ ... so the tree is gone. luckily i pastebinned it :)
<asac> MacSlow: http://pastebin.com/f181a86ec ... thats on top of my patch
<asac> MacSlow: there is a lot of fine cleanup code added.... but the big hit I hit in the end in stack.c
<asac> MacSlow: so three main issues ádddressed there on top of what i already did:
<asac> 1. lots of error conditions didnt cleanup everything
<asac> 2. not all data surfaces not properly destroyed (i introduced destroy_cloned_surface )
<asac> 3. bubbles get never popped
<asac> -> never unreffed
<asac> -> never freed
<asac> -> big bustage
<asac> i ran som bruteforce thing against notify-osd
<asac> before it was 100M mem-leak in 2 minutes
<asac> now its 200 k
<MacSlow> looks like a win
<MacSlow> asac, thanks for getting some overtime off my shoulders!
<asac> MacSlow: yeah i am not sure why you never freed any bubble ... the code suggested that there were issues with crashes
<asac> but i couldnt reproduce them ... and even if there were there is no reason not to free any bubble ;)
<MacSlow> asac, there's some fundamental design issues in stack and the list-queue it maintains
<asac> MacSlow: no problem. just get that reviewed and committed. if there are problems let me know.
<MacSlow> asac, I can tell you a bit more about what led to this in Dublin... if you're interested
<asac> MacSlow: what are those probles. i didnt see that directly. when things get removed they should get popped of the stack
<MacSlow> asac, e.g. stach should not keep a list of bubbles... way too heavy objects... but instead abstract notifications objects... much lighter
<MacSlow> asac, at any time only two bubble objects at maximum should be in memory
<asac> MacSlow: thats true thats what i wondered about as well ;)
<asac> but we should free them for now when they got processed
<MacSlow> asac, that's when you get rushed and told "you can polish that later, move on"
<asac> MacSlow: i know :)
<mvo> I need a good name for the list on the left side of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1.0-available-home.jpg - do you have any suggestions? the one with "avaialble software", ...
<mvo> "ActivityList", "SwitchBoard" - help :)
<asac> MacSlow: i will commit that as a separate commit to the leak branch or make a separate branch on top of that ... let me know
<chrisccoulson> pitti - now that gnome-session suspends the machine directly via dk-power, what tells gnome-screensaver to lock the screen now, so that it resumes in the locked state? (i think that g-p-m used to do that, but i can't test it because suspend doesn't work on my machine)
<chrisccoulson> i only ask because i've seen some users saying their machines resume with the screen unlocked now
<MacSlow> asac, well for the sake of clean-ness if you could make a second branch-proposal with your pastebin stuff on top of trunk (after I merged your first stuff)
<MacSlow> asac, one moment
<asac> MacSlow: ok thats better
<asac> MacSlow: i can make two or three commits out of it
<asac> e.g. error case fixes
<Ng> mvo: a conceptual name, or a display name?
<MacSlow> asac, even better thanks
<mvo> Ng: a conceptual name
<asac> copy_surface fixes, etc.
<asac> MacSlow: let me know when you have merged the other in
<mvo> Ng: not a UI name, I will nag the design guys for that
<mvo> Ng: but something I can idenitfy it (and name the class after) - I feel so uncreative today :/
<Ng> mvo: viewswitcher?
<Ng> that seems to express what it does
<mvo> Ng: yeah, thats nice
<mvo> thanks!
<Ng> mvo: when you talk to the UI folks about display names, can I suggest that "Available software" say "Get new software"? I think "Available" and "Installed" could be interpreted to mean the same thing ;)
 * mvo was also considering class ViewView(gtk.TreeView)
<Ng> hehe
<mac_v> mvo: listswitcher ? ;p
<mvo> Ng: thanks, that does make sense, I will mention it to mpt when he is back
<Ng> :)
<davmor2> seb128: I know this isn't priority but I found a work around for bug 384767 however once the bbc iplayer plugin is up and running there is a new error but I think that might be just audio teething issues on my test box but I'll create a new bug for it shortly.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384767 in totem "Karmic: Totem BBCiPlayer plugin doesn't install" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384767
 * mvo is happy that his 10 minutes writer's block is over :)
<Ng> hmm, is something a bit sideways in karmic gtk atm? context menu icons don't seem to be loading
<MacSlow> asac, merged, tested and pushed
<asac> MacSlow: great
<MacSlow> asac, lp is still updating
<pitti> Good morning
<asac> hi pitti
<pitti> *grumble* virus infection and fever :/
<mvo> oh, poor pitti
<asac> pitti: oh dear .... keep that away from me
<asac> ;)
<mvo> get well!
<pitti> yeah, will try
<asac> pitti: go back to bed so you  are getting well for dublin ;)
<MacSlow> pitti, well... get well soon... and don't spread it in Dublin ;)
<al-maisan> pitti: gute Besserung :)
<pitti> the doctor said it usually lasts three days, so if I'm feeling good enough I can come to the sprint
<pitti> but no hugs this time
<pitti> thanks guys
 * asac takes a mental note
<pitti> no swine flu, though :)
<pitti> lool: sure, for home users that might make sense; however, in order for that to make sense we also need to sort out the keyring password and such
<crevette_> asac, I seen your reply on the gnome-bluetooth, the introspection build should be disabled I guess, it is true I read somewhere it was not building
<crevette_> this is weird the build on ppa worked.
<asac> crevette: it didnt buld here. either missing build-dep or something else not proper
<crevette> asac, no, introspection is not working
<crevette> s/working/building/
<crevette> I can disable that, this is a know issue apparently
<asac> crevette: yeah could be its automatically enabled if the package is on system (i didnt not use pbuilder etc.)
<asac> crevette: so explicitly disabling might help
<asac> crevette: why doesnt introdpection not work? any idea?
<didrocks> pitti: take care :)
 * pitti -> back to bed, cu next week
<crevette> asac, it does't build upstream neither, this is not ubuntu specific.
<asac> crevette: right. we should disable it explicitly then. whats the configure switch for that so i can check what i wanted to check in the first place?
<seb128> cassidy, can do it
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, should I start taking vitamines to not get your flu sunday? ;-)
<crevette> asac, I can't see the flag in configure.ac, perhaps a ./configure --help may help
<asac> i found enable introspection in acinclude.m4
<asac> let me try --disable-introspection
<asac> ok builds with that
<asac> gnome-bluetooth conflicts with bluez-gnome
<asac>   blueman provides bluez-gnome and is present and installed.
<asac> dpkg: error processing gnome-bluetooth_2.27.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<asac>  conflicting packages - not installing gnome-bluetooth
<asac> crevette: ^
<crevette> that's why I don't like build in system, you pick unwanted dependencies :)
<asac> i think we need to conflit/provudes it
<asac> crevette: yes. but its a packaging bug if it does that ;)
<crevette> hmm, I used to be there....
<crevette> asac, my sentence was unrelated to the error you just pasted
<asac> heh ok
<asac> still its a packaging bug ;)
<crevette> yep
<asac> crevette: so i dont see the problem you describe
<crevette> okay perhaps a ppa issue
<asac> the build starts and works without CPU spikes ... also i dont get any error/warning
<crevette> did you launched the properties or the wizard?
<crevette> it happened there
<asac> crevette: ok i will --disable-introspection and check if there is something with the conflicts/provides we can do and upload
<asac> crevette: oh let me try that
<asac> yeah that shows the same bug
<MacSlow> asac, any estimates when you think you can work on that three-way split up of the pastebin patch for notify-osd?
<asac> MacSlow: when do you need it?
<MacSlow> asac, the earlier the better...
<asac> heh
<MacSlow> asac, today I only do bug-fixing, testing and merge work
<asac> i will check after lunch
<asac> hell. emacs diff-split-hunk is gone ... where was that in?
<asac> i had that for ages
<asac> emacs22-el ... maybe
<asac> MacSlow: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/notify-osd/lp405364_more_memleaks/+merge/9502 -> "please push (not merge) to keep my detailed commit logs ;)."
<asac> htx
<MacSlow> asac, I only know how to merge using "merge"
<MacSlow> asac, how does the other suggested process work?
<asac> MacSlow: you can just pull it and if you did review push to the lp:notify-osd branch
<asac> MacSlow: that only works if the branches have not diverged (e.g. no more commits on lp:notify-osd after i started the other  branch)
<asac> but i think thats the case
<asac> if you already committed something afterwards only merge will work ;)
<MacSlow> asac, oh... thanks for rev. 358 I was expecting to do this maintainer-burden stuff myself
<asac> MacSlow: let me know if there is something or if you have pushed it ... would like to upload a new notify-osd to karmic today based on latest upstream
<MacSlow> asac, yeah... I'd like to do a tarball-release too today if possible
<asac> MacSlow: hehe. i just found by accident that you actually did maintain such a file in bzr log ... so i added myself (other projects ask you to add yourself if you want to be in that list)
<seb128> oh, asac tracking notify-osd now, one less thing to do for me there ;-)
<asac> MacSlow: yeah then do some testing and let me know
<asac> seb128: its an opportunistic thing because i did some work on it ... in future you can have it back ;)
<seb128> asac, you touch it you keep it ;-)
<asac> seb128: actually i think its a team thing anyway
<seb128> it's sticky
<asac> oh good
<MacSlow> seb128, asac helped me a good bunch with some overdue bug-fixing (mem-leaks)
<seb128> MacSlow, I noticed I'm subscribed to notify-osd component on launchpad
<asac> seb128: i can do that ... everything is in bzr so its pretty great ;)
<seb128> or rather the ubuntu notify-osd one
<asac> and simple
<seb128> asac, make sure to nag MacSlow to look at bugs too ;-)
<asac> seb128: hmm. unlikely i can do that regularly ;)
<seb128> alright, I will keep having a look then ;-)
<seb128> was worth trying
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> i am still confident that adding QA resources to our team would be a great win
<seb128> no doubt about that
<MacSlow> asac, argl... rev 360 conflicts with fixes I did myself in another branch
<MacSlow> *sigh*
<MacSlow> asac, but it's not that bad as it's mostly the same kind of fix
<asac> MacSlow: 360 is the big error handling ?
<MacSlow> no
<MacSlow> asac, just conflicts with some GObject disposal cleanups and fixes I did
<asac> ah even more ;)
<MacSlow> asac, god... I hate that inconsistent coding style... in stack.c (not your fault)
<asac> MacSlow: yeah.
<asac> MacSlow: are we working towards notify-osd 1.0?
 * asac saw that there is a 0.9 branch
<MacSlow> asac, no... it#s not feature complete
<MacSlow> and there's still too much left to fix
<MacSlow> to call it 1.0
<MacSlow> only if all feature from the spec are implemented and it's cleaned of all major bugs it'll be considered 1.0
<asac> ok
<asac> MacSlow: so 1.0 not for karmic?
<MacSlow> asac, and I don't see that happening soon
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<MacSlow> asac, impossible
<MacSlow> asac, and I don't want to know what additiona work will be piled upon me in Dublin
<MacSlow> asac, except for coding-style/formatting I'd say https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/notify-osd/lp405364_more_memleaks looks good testing now
<asac> MacSlow: what coding style things you dont like?
<MacSlow> if (condition) {
<MacSlow> ....
<asac> given that its inconsitent we could do a coding style cleanup commit afterwards i would thiink
<MacSlow> }
<asac> MacSlow: oh yeah. thats where i had printf in i think
<MacSlow> asac, well sure but
<asac> anything else?
<MacSlow> asac, I'm also missing the time to write a coding-style guideline for patch submission
<MacSlow> asac, not that I can think of atm
<asac> MacSlow: ok i can fix those if you want that
<asac> its an odd coding style though ;)
<MacSlow> asac, no... I'll do that afterwars
<asac> ok thanks
<MacSlow> asac, what did you do to monitor notify-osd's mem-usage to verify your patches?
<asac> MacSlow: valgrind
<asac> MacSlow: also i reduced timeout and ran a while sending notifications
<asac> MacSlow: there are still a few leaks ... but i managed to get down from 200MB in a few minutes to like 200-300k
<MacSlow> asac, how do you test with valgrind
<MacSlow> asac, I mean in a "monitoring" fashion
<seb128> run valgrind notify-osd, use a bit and ctrl-c
<seb128> and see the summary
<asac> MacSlow: build it with debugging symbols and -O0 .... then killall valgrind --leak-check=full; ./src/notify-odf
<asac> then wait until you see in top that memcheck has settled
<MacSlow> asac, seb128: ah... I thought it had a top-like mode too
<asac> and start sending notification
<asac> then after a few minutes, you cancel it and get a summary
<asac> but those are a bit tricky to interpret
<seb128> MacSlow, G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full valgrind notify-osd
<seb128> MacSlow, G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full notify-osd
<seb128> rather
<asac> right G_SLICE=always-malloc is also good
<MacSlow> asac, I still have to learn the full ins and outs of valgrind
<asac> MacSlow: yeah. so testing in a build tree, do like i said and set  G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly
<asac> that will give you beset results
<asac> killall notify-osd; valgrind --leak-check=full ./src/notify-osd
<asac> sorry there were typos further up ;)
<asac> so: killall notify-osd; G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --leak-check=full ./src/notify-osd
<asac> MacSlow: ^ ;)
<asac> then hit ctrl-c after a while processing notification
<asac> sometimes the output directly shows you where theproblem is ... but often it just tells you: you still have a leak ... and you still have to read code thoroughly; which is why i did all the error case cleaning
<MacSlow> asac, so I can push your branch now to trunk via lp you said?
<asac> MacSlow: yes. if it doesnt work bzr would complain
<asac> so its safe
<MacSlow> asac, how? I don't see any button on link for it... where is that "hidden"?
<asac> MacSlow: oh . i dont know about lp interface. you can just do a bzr push lp:notify-osd if you have my branch locally
<asac> MacSlow: it should also mark the merge request merge. at least it does if i push merges that way
<asac> how do you merge without merging on your local disk?
<asac> it doesnt do that if i approve merges at least
<MacSlow> asac, if I do "bzr push lp:notify-osd" from your branch I've locally on my hd I get "No new revisions to push"
<asac> MacSlow: heh. do you have a local checkout?
<asac> or branch?
<MacSlow> asac, I always work with branches
<MacSlow> never used checkout
<asac> MacSlow: if you have a local checkout and do bzr pull ... it automatically pushed it
<MacSlow> because ehm...
<MacSlow> I forgot
<asac> did you bind?
<MacSlow> someone from the dx-team suggested taht
<asac> bzr info
<asac> MacSlow: are you sure you are in my new branch? which revision is on top there?
<MacSlow> asac, no it's unbound
<asac> maybe you are accidentially in the already merged one?
<asac> if i do it locally it works:
<asac> notify-osd.memleak1$ bzr push ../notify-osd
<asac> All changes applied successfully.
<asac> Pushed up to revision 363.
<crevette> asac, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589280
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589280 in introspection "GnomeBluetooth-1.0.gir does not build" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> thx
<asac> DBusGlib-1.0.gir missing?
<asac> seb128: how do we get the xlib-1.0.gir into the repository?
<asac> which package is supposd to do that?
<MacSlow> asac, I don't want to waste more time on relearning some process with bzr which I already know and which works
<MacSlow> asac, I'll do it the way I'm used to
<crevette> asac, don't need to bother with introspection now
<MacSlow> asac, besides... doing so nothing of your comments or commits is lost
<MacSlow> asac, I can see everything just find in olive-gtk or bzr log
<asac> MacSlow: its ok ... but its really just bzr branch mybranch; cd mybranch; bzr push lp:notify-osd
<asac> if that doesnt work its a bug
<asac> go ahead as you suggested
<seb128> asac, xlib-1.0.gir? since when has xlib introspection?
<asac> seb128: not sure. gnome-bluetooth wants that
<seb128> where?
<asac> one sec
<crevette> asac, as I said this is not a showstopper now
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/406592/comments/5
<crevette> I wouldn't loose 2 minuts on that :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406592 in gnome-bluetooth "please sponsor new release 2.27.8" [Undecided,New]
<asac> seb128: ^
<seb128> hum
<asac> crevette: well. introspection is nice ;) ... not a showstopper yes.
<crevette> I don't even know what is it :)
<seb128> asac, gobject-introspection-freedesktop
 * crevette is ashamed :/
<seb128> asac, it's xlib-2.0.gir not xlib-1.0.gir ;-)
<asac> crevette: its something that makes it more or less trivial to code against dbus interfaces like in python
<asac> at least thats the most use.
<asac> i guess its probably something general for python gobject bindings
<asac> seb128: nice
<asac> seb128: but it seems that that isnt even referred to in the source code :)
<asac> maybe what ever ships 2.0.gir did add it wrongly to the repo
<asac> or something including 1.9.dir
<asac> gir
<seb128> asac, well gobject-introspection is a pack will all the .gir
<seb128> asac, the goal is to have those built by each source though
<asac> seb128: i dont have anything related to Xlib in /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/
<seb128> ie ideally the xlib .gir would be built by xlib
<asac> seb128: so its a standalone source package?
<seb128> asac, it's in /usr/share/gir-1.0/xlib-2.0.gir
<seb128> asac,  /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/ was the old location
<seb128> ups
<seb128> no, not the old one, the typelib one
<asac> seb128: maybe you have something on your system that i dont have yet? e.g. gnome-öshell?
<seb128> asac, /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/ has the .typelib for runtime
<asac> at least xlib is not there for me
<asac> seb128: which package ships that for you?
<seb128> asac, sudo apt-get install gobject-introspection-freedesktop?
<asac> seb128: why wasnt that installed? there were other gir things installed there
<seb128> asac, gir is splitted in gir and gir-fdo
<seb128> ie the gnome and freedesktop stacks are different binaries
<asac> ah ok
<seb128> you probably had the gnome only, which is required for gnome-shell
<asac> yeah so now i end up in DBusGLib-1.0.gir
<asac> missing
<asac> like in the gnome bug
<seb128> asac, it's name Dbus-1.0.gir
<seb128> named
<seb128> oh, or they are different things
<asac> seb128: i think DbusGlib is the dbus glib thing
<asac> seb128: the dbus lib in C is not using gobject ... so i guess its really Dbus-1.0.gir
<asac> but thats a wrong name imo
<asac> though its shipped by same source afaik
<asac> seb128: so i guess we need to add that manually to -freedesktop
<seb128> asac, let me look
<seb128> asac, it's possible that somebody forgot to update a .install
<seb128> asac, I'm test building right now
<asac> i dont see a DBus thing in the introspection sources ... nor in dbus. but could be that gir's are produced during build
<seb128> $ ls gir | grep DBus
<seb128> DBus-1.0.gir
<seb128> DBusGLib-1.0.gir
<seb128> "MISSIONCONTROL_GIRSOURCES = DBusGLib-1.0.gir \
<seb128>                             TelepathyGLib.gir \
<seb128>                             LibTelepathy.gir
<seb128> "
<seb128> I guess it lacks a build depends on mission-control
<seb128> dnl mission-control (disabled for now, it has odd structs and isn't useful yet)
<seb128> in configure.ac
<seb128> asac, ^ upstream doesn't build it right now
<seb128> "dnl PKG_CHECK_MODULES(MISSIONCONTROL, libmissioncontrol,
<seb128> dnl                  have_missioncontrol=true, have_missioncontrol=false)
<seb128> have_missioncontrol=false"
<seb128> not sure why they need missioncontrol to build dbusglib though
<seb128> let's ask walters when he's around
<asac> k
<asac> seb128: what is mission control?
<asac> e.g. why is a base thing like dbusglib in there?
<seb128> asac, the sort of server in the telepathy stack
<seb128> asac, " not sure why they need missioncontrol to build dbusglib though"
<seb128> asac, dunno, that's what I want to ask when walters is around
<asac> yeah sorry. this whole telepathy thing is pretty far from what i know about
<asac> i think they came up with this whole introspection thing?
<seb128> no, the introspection and telepathy guys are the same ones
<seb128> introspection is mainly done by the litl and js binding guys I think
<asac> interesting. do we have those js bindings already?
<seb128> asac, yes, apt-cache show gjs
<seb128> asac, that's what gnome-shell is using
<asac> oh ;) ... that was what i just got removed when trying ot install the old gobject-introspection package
<asac> oh gjs istn installable atm
<asac>  gjs: Depends: libgirepository1 (>= 0.5.0)
<asac> maybe needs a respin because of lib transition or something?
<asac> ok seems like it
<asac> will upload
<asac> we had a transition in libgirreposiory to 1.0-0
<seb128> re
<seb128> asac, yes that's due to the gir recent changes
<seb128> I will fix that now
<asac> seb128: i changed build depends and wanted to upload
<asac> hmm
<seb128> ie didrocks resynced on debian
<asac> ok
<seb128> and the naming slightly changed
<seb128> asac, go for it
<asac> i have the bits ready if you dont mind
<asac> thx
<seb128> thank you
<asac> urgh. forgot depends of -dev package. also fixed ;)
<didrocks> asac, seb128: yes, that's why mutter as weel should be worked on this week-end. But as I wasn't in the repo yet, I didn't take the time to do it before renaming :)
<seb128> didrocks, gjs is in universe
<didrocks> hum, really? Strange that I didn't rdepends first :/
<didrocks> sorry in this case
<seb128> didrocks, that's ok don't worry gjs is of no real use until we get gnome-sheel
<seb128> shell
<seb128> mvo, not sure how much you read bug emails; bug #407240 is easy to close
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407240 in software-properties "Please update the translation template software-properties.pot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407240
<mvo> seb128: right, thanks
<seb128> mvo, could be easier for you to make debian rules update it automatically
<seb128> mvo, you're welcome
<dobey> seb128: is there any way to have the ubuntuone team automatically be able to view all the private bugs against our packages?
<seb128> dobey, not that I know the way usually is to be in the bugsquad
<seb128> talk to pedro about it, you can probably be added there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think i've solved that gnome-settings-daemon crash now :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you rock as usual ;-)
<chrisccoulson> certainly, there's no more memory errors in valgrind
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't reproduce the crash that reliably so i could do with finding someone else who could reproduce it so they can test it;)
<seb128> well fixing valgrind errors is a good start
<seb128> I guess awe will be able to test when he's back online
<dobey> seb128: but then i get all the ubuntu bugs in my mail if i do that, right?
<seb128> dobey, no, the team has a mailing list members don't get emailed
<seb128> it just access control by team membership basically
<dobey> seb128: oh ok
<pedro_> dobey, thought you were able to see those reports, let me have a look
<dobey> pedro_: i don't get to see the private ones automatically, no
<pedro_> dobey, added you to the team, could you check now?
<seb128> dobey, pedro_: btw I've added an apport hook which should reassign crashers in libnautilus-ubuntuone directly to ubuntuone-client
<seb128> and make the ubuntuone-client hook to be run
<dobey> pedro_: i see more bugs now
<pedro_> nice!
<pedro_> dobey, then it's working :-)
<dobey> seb128: nice
<seb128> dobey, you don't get email notification for private bugs btw so you need to watch this list on launchpad
<dobey> seb128: yeah
<asac> didrocks: no problem. you say we will get mutter in archive soon?
<seb128> asac, we should, I put didrocks on that task because it blocks gnome-shell ;-)
<seb128> asac, it's in the ubuntu-desktop ppa for now
<dobey> seb128: i wish i could not get mail for other things too :)
<asac> will we do that in debian? i should open ITPs for network-manager-netbook and carrick (both need mutter) then
<didrocks> asac, seb128 : I'll work on this this week-end
<seb128> asac, you are welcome to do debian sponsoring if you want, I don't intend to work on it there
<seb128> debian not accepting source uploads sucks and I don't have the bandwith to keep a debian unstable uptodate for builds
<didrocks> asac: I can open an ITP later for mutter if you wish
<didrocks> whish*
<didrocks> wish* :)
<asac> didrocks: your decision ;) ... if you want to maintain that on longer run, than that makes sense
<asac> otherwise we should open a RFP and attach our work
<asac> it always is a bit hard to see how work we do gets trashed because someone in debian does his own package from scratch
<seb128> you could think that by now debian people know they can use ubuntu work and look there first when packaging something new ;-)
<didrocks> asac: I volonteer to maintain it :)
<didrocks> asac: I will ping you on Monday about that
<asac> seb128: you would think. but thats not the case
<asac> at least not always
<seb128> mvo, what is the canonical source for SimpleGtkbuilderApp?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm failry certain that the patch i've written will fix that gsd crash now. i'm just sending it upstream - do you want it in ubuntu before the next tarball release? you might want it if you're all testing bluetooth hardware next week;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would be nice yes
<chrisccoulson> thanks - i'll push that to bzr shortly
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the gsd changes to bzr now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it also fixes the notification issue, and i've fixed another issue i just noticed where it sends notify-osd duplicate notifications
<seb128> walters, hey
<walters> hi seb128
<seb128> walters, do you know why the DbusGlib gir depends on mission-control and is not built?
<seb128> or DBusGLib rather
<seb128> walters, gnome-bluetooth gir build-depends on it apparently
<walters> the dependency is the other way around; and basically because i ran into problems scanning something in that stack, i forget
<seb128> hum
<walters> gnome-bluetooth depends on the dbus-glib gir?
<seb128> ok, I need to look again at why we don't have a DBusGLib gir then
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589280
<seb128> walters, ^
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=589280)
<seb128> bah bugzilla sucks, it's not responding again
<asac> i hope its the right one. i couldnt open it either ;)
<walters> hm, yeah not loading here either
<walters> i should try to move the dbus-glib gir into dbus-glib itself
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 61_fix_volume_notification.patch .. did you send that one upstream?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm going to open it on bugzilla and do that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<SiDi> asac: MacSlow: hi guys. In notify-osd's source, defaults.c:defaults_init (l625+) isnt there a memory leak in case there is an error ?
<SiDi> Gerror* error would then be set but never fred
<asac> did MacSlow commit my stuff yet? /me checks
<seb128> gra, I suck, I looked to wrong gobject-introspection source directory
<SiDi> asac: i may not have the latest code. i've got some changes on my side so i dont wanna merge :]
<MacSlow> asac, SiDi: asac's patches are in trunk now
<asac> ok its committeed
<asac> thx MacSlow
<MacSlow> asac, SiDi: atm I'm doing further potential mem-leak fixes
<SiDi> MacSlow: okey.
<SiDi> defaults.c hasnt been touched so its probably still there. I suppose the error should be fred but i never used gconf so i dont know if it explicitely wants you to free it or if it uses static memory for it
<asac> yes. error needs to be freed afaik
<SiDi> okies, thanks
<asac> its not returned or something, so yeah
<seb128> asac, walters: bugzilla is back
<asac> same for src/dialog.c pango_parse_markup error
<asac> and bubble.c load_icon
<seb128> walters, are you sure that's the other way around for mission-control? it seems that DBusGLib is not installed due to mission control not being built
<walters> hm, that's possible
<asac> and dnd.c: dnd_is_screensaver_active and dnd_is_screensaver_inhibited
<seb128> walters,
<asac> dbus.c has the proper error_free ... good
<seb128> "MISSIONCONTROL_GIRSOURCES = DBusGLib-1.0.gir \
<asac> thats it
<seb128>                             TelepathyGLib.gir \
<seb128>                             LibTelepathy.gir"
<asac> MacSlow: ^^
<asac> take those too
<asac> (last few lines i wrote)
<seb128> walters, that's gir/Makefile.am
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've fixed the patch tags to be the same than on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines and sponsor the upload now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ie Ubuntu, Upstream, Description
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
 * rickspencer31 is getting on a plane in 20 minutes
<seb128> hey rickspencer31
<rickspencer31> HIYA
<rickspencer31> oops, caps lock :/
<seb128> rickspencer31, have a good atlantic crossing
<rickspencer31> seb128: thanks
<rickspencer31> I'll be in SF airport for bit this afternoon
<mvo> seb128: there is no canonical source currently, but we should just create a project :)
<seb128> mvo, ok
<seb128> mvo, I'm wondering if that makes sense to display a warning for get_name on non buildable objects
<seb128> ie gdebi
<seb128> WARNING: can not get name for '<gtk.TextBuffer object at 0x98d9b44 (GtkTextBuffer at 0x9c41a00)>'
<mvo> seb128: I have not yet made up my mind on this, I added it for now
<seb128> I'm not sure why you consider it as being an issue worth a warning
<mvo> seb128: but I don't quite undetstand how gtkbuilder does deal with those
<mvo> i mean, it needs to have a way to contruct them too
<seb128> yeah, I don't know either
<mvo> I just added it to see what is affected, just silence it :)
<mvo> it should probably be something like logging.debug()
<seb128> right, no big deal I was just having a look to some gdebi bugs
<seb128> and I noticed that warning
<mvo> do you want me to import it into a branch?
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> seb128: anything interessting? gdebi should be ok-ish as far as triage goes
<seb128> but apparently I suck at making valgrind run on python code
<seb128> mvo, deprecation warning
 * mvo nods
<seb128> ie .installedVersion -> installed.version
<mvo> yeah, a lot
<seb128> but some less trivial too ;-)
<walters> seb128: pymalloc does crazy stuff; there's a patch to have python detect valgrind and be less crazy in their issue tracker i think
<seb128> walters, ah, thanks for the hint
<seb128> mvo, in fact I was looking at a crash which has quite some duplicates but otherwise gdebi seems in good state
<seb128> the " 	 gdebi-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_button_set_label()" one
<walters> seb128: i'm poking at doing the dbus-glib gir in dbus-glib itself, but if it's blocking you i'd just build gnome-bluetooth without introspection for now since I don't think anything uses it
<mvo> seb128: oh, this one - I have no idea what might cause it :/
<seb128> mvo, but I failed to make valgrind work as said and got sidetracked by warnings ;-)
<mvo> seb128: have you seen the new "look-inside-the-deb" feature?
<mvo> I quite like it
<seb128> walters, right, that's what asac was about to do I think, we just tried to understand if the issue was a packaging one for dbusglib gir
<seb128> mvo, yes, nice work ;-)
<seb128> asac, can I tell firefox to display patches inline?
<asac> seb128: i usually change the mime type of the attachment ;)
<seb128> asac, bah ;-)
<seb128> not to mention that firefox 3.5 display no choice by default to open a patch
<seb128> and that the "select an application" dialog sucks
<asac> seb128: what do you want in the dialog?
<seb128> the same thing as in nautilus? ;-)
<asac> seb128: you mean if you select "other ..." ?
<seb128> yes
<asac> we are waiting for nautilus or gtk shipping that feature in a lib
<asac> to adapt firefox
<asac> we would be happy to do that
<seb128> the default is "open with <nothing>"
<seb128> good point
<asac> seb128: does it at least suggest gedit?
<asac> in preferences -> applications
<seb128> well now I picked /usr/bin/gedit in the fileselector so yes
<seb128> but by default there was nothing
<seb128> and it return an error about <null>
<seb128> when clicking on the open button
<asac> seb128: what mime type is it on launchpad?
<asac> text/x-patch?
<asac> also does gnomevfs-info URL suggest something sane?
<seb128> asac, "text/x-diff"
<seb128> $ gnomevfs-info http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751919/gwbber.diff
<seb128> MIME type         : text/x-diff
<seb128> Default app       : gedit.desktop
<asac> sounds like a bug then
<asac> let me check if i can reproduce
<seb128> asac, though that's not the one I had the issue on early when I had to pick gedit though
<asac> hmm suggests gedit for me here
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751919/gwibber.diff
<asac> seb128: yeah. maybe the one with the problem has a different mime type?
<asac> seb128: which one was it
<seb128> asac, I didn't note it that was yesterday, any way to reset the associations I did?
<asac> seb128: yes: find $HOME/.mozilla/firefox-3.5/ | grep mime
<asac> mimeTypes.rdf ... and remove those
<asac> stop ffox before
<asac> at least i think thats the case ;)
<asac> seb128: you can also go to preferences -> applications
<asac> and set it to always ask again
<asac> but not sure if that forgets the gedit association completely
<seb128> asac, ok, so I deleted the types rdf thing and restarted firefox
<seb128> asac, firefox-3.5 http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751919/gwibber.diff
<seb128> it has "open with <browse>"
<seb128> if I click ok it says
<seb128> "The application you chose ("(null)") could not be found.  Check the file name or choose another application."
<seb128> ie no default choice there
<asac> seb128: do you have firefox-3.5-gnome-support installed?
<asac> or rather xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support ?
<seb128> asac, no
<seb128> should that be a recommends? ;-)
<asac> seb128: yes. but but but ...
<asac> i gave in to requests from kubuntu folks
<asac> imo thats a general problem. we cannot recommend anything from gnome if the software is also used on kubuntu :(
<asac> needs some innovation
<asac> i guess something for mvo ^^
<seb128> asac, the software is not used on kubuntu though, at least by default
<seb128> asac, the users who install it can uninstall the recommends if they don't want it
<seb128> or they could have a xulrunner-kde in alternative recommends
<seb128> but yeah, having some flavor hint for install would be nice
<asac> right but their argument is: because its used by default in ubuntu a recommends is not needed because -gnome-support gets pulled by ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> well proof it doesn't work
<seb128> especially on a non default firefox version ;-)
<asac> ack
<asac> anyway i have a hacky solution ;)
<seb128> I think we should not break the recommends meaning to please some users
<asac> just need to implement it and convince myself to maintain that. it involves shipping all plugins in the xulrunner main package and stripping the gnome related depends manually out of control or something
<seb128> they can switch off recommends if they don't want those
<asac> it works because the plugins are just not loaded if not all libs are fulfillede
<asac> seb128: right. i would have never given in, if it wasnt that most kubuntu users use firefox ;)
<asac> and install it afterwards
<seb128> asac, I don't like the runtime thing
<asac> seb128: thats how firefox upstream is shipped
<seb128> I much prefer a -gnome which has the right depends
<asac> they ship the gnome components
<asac> if kubuntu folks run it, they just are auto disabled
<asac> seb128: yes the -gnome would still exist
<asac> just an empty package with just the dependencies
<asac> but the libs we need are installed on all machines anyway, so it wouldnt be a problem if someone doesnt install -gnome anymore
<seb128> asac, the issue with your way is that an apt-get install firefox-3.
<seb128> on a stock install wouldn't install gnomevfs, etc
<seb128> so opening patches wouldn't work out of the box
<seb128> stock install being a minimal install, not an ubuntu-desktop one
<seb128> if firefox needs xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support for a full user experience it should recommends it
<seb128> or recommends gnomevfs, etc
<asac> yeah. the gnomevfs part changed since gvfs is not default
<asac> ok off ... for weekend. see you in dublin seb128
<seb128> same here
<seb128> asac, enjoy, see you on sunday
<asac> i am landing at 2300 ... so maybe monday
<seb128> asac, yeah probably then
<maxb> mvo: Are you around? I've noticed that when you did the last notification-daemon upload you didn't commit it to the bzr branch - just an accident?
<pitti> seb128: vitamines> heh, you might; but as I said, no cuddling this time (viruses don't really spread airborne)
<chrisccoulson> you're not very well pitti? virtual hugs only then ;)
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<mvo> maxb: let me check
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not hug, you are mad :)
<didrocks> pitti: do you feel a little better, less tired now?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> fine, and you? :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. i always like fridays because i finish work at lunchtime :)
<didrocks> how lucky you are :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't feel so luck from mondays to thursdays though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm always glad to get to the weekend!
<didrocks> ahah!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you have some holidays soon?
<mvo> maxb: should be up-to-date again now
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i've got the week after next away from work, but i'm not actually going on vacation anywhere
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, you will be the channel keeper in august, I guess
<maxb> mvo: Excellent! Can I trouble you to upgrade the branch to a nondeprecated format whilst you're there?
<chrisccoulson> is everyone disappearing in august?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it seems that from former discussion.
<mvo> maxb: sure, doing that now
<didrocks> Well, I have an ITP to fill in :)
<chrisccoulson> dicrocks - so i'll have nobody to talk to? i might have to actually do some work :-/
<chrisccoulson> lol
<maxb> mvo: Also, the reason I was looking at it is because I'm afraid you dropped a bit that shouldn't have been dropped in that last merge - one of the patches patches autoconf/automake files, but you dropped the rerunning of autoconf/automake
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hehe :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: or work more on Ubuntu :p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i'll probably do that instead
<chrisccoulson> anyone know if epiphany can display feeds from here: https://help.launchpad.net/Feeds ?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if there's a bug about media player icons in karmic
<chrisccoulson> dobey - what's the issue?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: in karmic, my ipods are all getting the drive-removable icon on the desktop now
<dobey> instead of the multimedia-player icon
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what's the output of gvfs-mount -li ?
<chrisccoulson> is your ipod just mounting as removeable storage or as a MTP device?
<chrisccoulson> if it's removeable storage, then that icon name comes from dk-disks i think
 * dobey plugs in his shuffle
<dobey>     themed icons:  [drive-removable-media-usb]  [drive-removable-media]  [drive-removable]  [drive]
<chrisccoulson> what type of mount is it?
<dobey> what specific piece of information am i looking for to determine that? there's a lot of info here
<chrisccoulson> there should be a Type: field. But it will probably say "GProxyMount (GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu)"
<chrisccoulson> it probably wouldn't say anything else actually
<dobey> that's what it says, yes
<dobey> which i guess isn't helpful
<maxb> Is this the best channel to find people who know about OOo ?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: capabilities in gnome-device-manager shows "portable_audio_player"
<dobey> chrisccoulson: so i suspect a regression in the switch to DK
<chrisccoulson> dobey - most likely, yes
<mvo> maxb: hm, shouldn't this be handled via the DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOMAKE and friends in the debian/rules file?
<maxb> mvo: Yes, but they got dropped in -1ubuntu1
<mvo> maxb: oh, ok. seems like I overlooked that :/
<maxb> There's the further complication that -1 introduced a patch touching ltmain.sh, which is in conflict with our use of DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_LIBTOOL
<maxb> but if you don't update libtool, you must not run aclocal
<maxb> I've been having 'fun' trying to convince cdbs to do automake and autoconf but not libtool or aclocal
<fta> chrisccoulson, "has only 3.5 MB disk space", lol, I still have more than 4 GB left in /
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's strange. i might write a little C program in a bit which copies what gsd does but prints some info about your disks, so you can run it and i'll hopefully understand a little why it isn't working
<chrisccoulson> or i could do a build of gsd with some debug lines in it, but it might be easier to just write a little C program
<chrisccoulson> i cant recreate the issue here :-/
<chrisccoulson> is there anything perculiar or non-standard about your disk setup?
<fta> ext2
<fta> nothing fancy
<Fluffles> In karmic, will gnome-sound-properties and the old gnome-volume control be brought back like they were in jaunty? Or will karmic keep the new gnome-volume-control?
<chrisccoulson> Fluffles - karmic is keeping the new gnome-volume-control
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, you have 4GB left, but the disk space warning shows only 3.5MB right?
<chrisccoulson> how big is the volume?
<fta> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fta> /dev/sda1             288G  284G  4.1G  99% /
<chrisccoulson> the gsd code does f_bavail/f_blocks for working out the percentage of free space. f_bavail is the number of free blocks available for non-root users
<chrisccoulson> so that doesn't count the reserved 5% for root users
<chrisccoulson> that's probably what you're seeing
<fta> maybe it's a rounding issue
<fta> $ df -B 1 /
<fta> Filesystem           1B-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<fta> /dev/sda1            308918038528 304411000832 4302237696  99% /
<chrisccoulson> i think it's related to the 5% reserved blocks that you're not allowed to use
<fta> 4302237696-2^32
<fta> 7270400
<fta> hmm
<Fluffles> chrisccoulson, kk thank you. Is anything going to be provided by default to allow you to change the levels of different channels, and set which channels the volume up/down Fn keys will change instead then?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i usually tweak that value, the default 10% doesn't make sense for big disks
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i agree. i've set it to zero for my /home partition - it just doesn't make sense there
<chrisccoulson> but i think that explains your issue. i could use f_bfree rather than f_bavail, but then i think that would be wrong as it would count the space that you're not allowed to write to as available.
<chrisccoulson> for working out the absolute space for displaying on the screen, it literally does f_frsize * f_bavail
<chrisccoulson> these all come from statvfs()
<fta> i know stat*fs pretty well
<fta> i'm the author of libfilesys-diskspace-perl
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok - i didn't know that
<fta> http://search.cpan.org/~ftassin/Filesys-DiskSpace-0.05/lib/Filesys/DiskSpace.pm
<fta> from another life ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool. i've never done any perl in my life ;)
<fta> i last touched this module 10 years ago, yet it's in karmic ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol, does anyone maintain it now?
<fta> debian
<chrisccoulson> yikes, my home partition is 80% full. i'm going to have to start having a clear out i think
<fta> lol, we also have my libdata-compare-perl
<fta> and libpdf-create-perl
<fta> seems i have some fans
<fta> and my libsnmp-mib-compiler-perl too, lol
<SiDi> Quick question for devs : how can i know the content of a g_string ? Can i compare it with a static string ? How can i check if its empty ?
<chrisccoulson> SiDi - did you figure out your answer?
<SiDi> chrisccoulson: i'm hoping for a proper way than "g_string_compare(mystring, g_string_new(NULL)) :/
<chrisccoulson> a GString is just a struct containing 3 members - the actual string, it's length and the allocated length
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> and am i meant to be able to directly reach the string?
<kklimonda> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can just access the str member
<SiDi> great
<SiDi> so a NULL g_string would contain a NULL str and a 0 length ? :]
<chrisccoulson> a NULL GString is just that - nothing ;)
<chrisccoulson> but you can check the size of the string by accessing the "len" member. that obviously only works if you use the g_string_* functions to write the string
<SiDi> chrisccoulson: ok. my concern is that i risk having a g_string initialized to NULL in my code
<chrisccoulson> but you can check for that.
<kklimonda> SiDi: you can always check first if it's null or init it with g_string_new (NULL); which will create an empty but correct gstring
<SiDi> yeh, im gonna check if the string's str is NULL
<SiDi> chrisccoulson: kklimonda thanks :]
<chrisccoulson> SiDi - you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure of the value of a NULL pointer check on the str member, as you will already know what you initialized it too when creating the GString
<chrisccoulson> so it seems a bit redundant;)
<SiDi> i get it from an external function which can return NULL. But i could indeed check the gchar before
<SiDi> which is what im going to do, after i get a coffee >_<
<SiDi> Sorry for the noise
<chrisccoulson> that's ok ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-01
<bcurtiswx> hi all, do you know that the empathy sounds aren't in the default ubuntu sound theme?
<bcurtiswx> i have a bug filed, that since empathy is going to default the empathy sounds should be a part of the default theme
<bcurtiswx> bug #400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<bcurtiswx> in there it lists where to get the sounds from
<fta> chrisccoulson, just made a quick C test to check statvfs() on "/", it's ok, f_frsize=4096 f_bavail=1131332 f_bfree=1181332. f_frsize * f_bavail = 4633935872, "df -B 1 /" gives me 4633931776, close enough for me
<rkakkar> Hi Folks
<rkakkar> I want to contribute to the Ubuntu .......
<rkakkar> From where should I start .
 * hyperair wonders if any dd here's interested in sponsoring a gtk2-engines-aurora package into debian. =p
 * bcurtiswx wonders if anyone here wants to talk about getting the empathy sounds into the ubuntu default sound theme
<Keybuk> so, how *do* you turn off the custom search?
<kklimonda> Keybuk: disable multisearch add-on
<Keybuk> what does that do?
<kklimonda> I don't know what it does but It turns on custon search for that  ;)
<Keybuk> yay that worked
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-08-02
<kklimonda> should we include upstream changelogs/NEWS files in package's changelog and commit message?
<kklimonda> and what if there were two upstream releases in the meantime?
<kklimonda> for packages that are maintainer in ubuntu-desktop bzr branches should I subscribe ubuntu-{universe/main}-sponsors as usual or ubuntu-desktop team?
<kklimonda> maintained*
<pitti> Hello all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm much better again, thanks :) greetings from Dublin
<pitti> didrocks: hey, how are you; yes, I'm quite alright again, just some remaining sore throat
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti! how's dublin? are you drinking the guiness yet?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: haven't seen much yet, just had a quick snack
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nah, I better abstain alcohol for the next few days yet :)
<chrisccoulson> might be a good idea!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we'll have a Guiness brewery tour on Thursday, I won't miss that :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine that would be fun ;)
<chrisccoulson> no more gnome-applets hal dependency \o/
<pitti> yay Chris!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: re g-applets again, I just replied, but in summary: with your current level of involvement it should be fine for you to "just do it", and see if anyone complains :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i can disable both then. there's still time to see if users complain about it anyway ;)
<pitti> X.org migration is currently being discussed on the devkit ML, but I doubt it'll make karmic
<pitti> other than that, the main thing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy is music players
<pitti> we got pretty far in karmic \o/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's quite good. i think the biggest remaining one is Xorg now
<pitti> well, and Solid of course, but I didn't really count that yet
<chrisccoulson> i take it that rhythmbox depends on "identify media players and capabilities" doesn't it?
<pitti> right
<chrisccoulson> is anyone working on that?
<pitti> I convered the hal-fdi stuff into udev rules and "*.mpi" files, but this actually needs to get used by RB
<pitti> Christophe was, but I don't know the current status
 * pitti asks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll let you know when he replies (seems AFK right now)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hah, just saw your mugshot, nice!
<pitti> "Put the metal to the pedal to the other metal!"
<chrisccoulson> lol! i like futurama ;)
<pitti> I love it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can sit watching it for hours!
<pitti> I never became warm with Simpsons, but Futurama is gorgeous
 * pitti has all episodes on disk
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to go and do some painting now before my girlfriend returns from her shopping trip, else she'll think i've spent all day on om my computer
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and of course you did! :-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, most of the day;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, don't mess with SWMBO, cu later!
<chrisccoulson> haha, thanks. enjoy your stay in dublin:)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine too, thanks. Happy that's getting better for you :)
<chrisccoulson> yessss! painting finished!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that was quick
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i only had some wood to paint. and just in time too - she just arrived back home ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so how come you can _still_ be at the computer? :-)
<pitti> shouldn't she show you all the new fancy dresses and shoes?
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to go down and make a drink soon ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: FYI: teuf| pitti: I think moch had a basic patch, but as far as I know, it's not online
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, we shouldn't hold our breath
<fta> chrisccoulson, the disk free bug is related to 32bit overflows. (5059301376-2^32)/1024/1024 = 729M, which is what the pop reports
<kklimonda> who should I subscribe to update bugs for packages that are maintained in ubuntu-desktop bzr branches for sponsoring?
<kklimonda> universe-sponsors, ubuntu-desktop or both?
<kklimonda> (universe/main)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-02
<pitti> Good morning
<nigelb> very good morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey nigelb, how are you?
<nigelb> pitti: down with a bad cold and throat pain, but still so far a good day otherwise :)
<pitti> uh, get well soon!
<nigelb> thank you :)
<baptistemm> hello
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour baptistemm
<TheMuso> pitti: Quit well thanks, and yourself?
<TheMuso> quite even'
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<pitti> I'm back on platform this week for alpha-3
<baptistemm> salut pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu?
<pitti> back home?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va très bien, merci ;) yes, back home with a beautiful weather!
<pitti> raining cats and dogs today
<didrocks> pitti: still little bit exhausted but feel well. Thanks :)
<didrocks> pitti: urgh :/
<pitti> but at least the weekend was marvellous
<didrocks> pitti: and you? how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great, thanks! had a very lazy weekend, some bicycling and family visiting, and a lot of reading
<pitti> Laney: hm, your tomboy merge isn't in bzr
<didrocks> pitti: great :)
<pitti> RAOF: good morning
<pitti> RAOF: I'm currently slaughtering some upstream changelogs to reclaim back some CD space
<RAOF> pitti: Good afternoon!
<RAOF> pitti: You'd like mesa's gone, I take it?
<pitti> RAOF: x-x-v-{intel,ati,radon,nouveau} take 1 MB together (compressed), could we kill them?
<RAOF> Sure.
<pitti> RAOF: we already did mesa, it seems
<pitti> RAOF: I'm happy to do the uploads, but I guess those pacakges are in git somewhere?
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.
<RAOF> They are in git, yeah.  debcheckout grabs the right thing, you need the “ubuntu” branch.
<and471> morning all
<pitti> RAOF: if I send you format-patch and upload, could you git am and push them?
<and471> hey didrocks, are you the package maintainer for lernid?
<RAOF> pitti: Yup.
<didrocks> and471: I've made the upload on request in the past
<and471> didrocks, ah ok cool :)
<didrocks> and471: if there is a new upstream release, I can upload it to ubuntu
<didrocks> and471: morning btw ;)
<and471> didrocks, I made a debdiff for the new release, it fixes loads of bugs :)
<and471> gimme a sec for the url..
<RAOF> pitti: We'll need to rebuild them all soon anyway, for new Xserver, which should be ready tomorrow.
<and471> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lernid/+bug/546968
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 546968 in lernid (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Inappropriately appears in Ubuntu Software Center "Developer Tools" > "Python" (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Fix committed]
<and471> didrocks, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52813519/lernid_0.7.debdiff
<pitti> RAOF: ah, then I won't need the uploads today
<didrocks> and471: great! I'll have a look at it today and keep you in touch :)
<and471> thanks didrocks :)
<didrocks> and471: thank to you :)
<and471> sense, hey, I realised why I had that gtk thing on lucid - I have the appmenugtk ppa, so don't worry about it for all of lucid, it is just me :)
<sense> and471,
<sense> ok
<sense> and471: By the way, I asked the author of the patch and he said they would release a fix today.
<and471> sense, cool :)
<pitti> RAOF: intel and radeon format-patch on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/
<pitti> RAOF: nouveau will fix itself on next build, it uses dh compat 7 and does not explicitly specify the changelog
<RAOF> pitti: Ta muchly.
<pitti> RAOF: thanks to you
<pitti> ccheney: would you mind to drop installing the upstream changelog from OO.o? (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/openoffice/3.2.1-maverick/annotate/head%3A/rules#L3877)
<pitti> I can't commit to the branch
<pitti> but we install the 1.2 MB thing in triplicate
<didrocks> and471: hey, can you please propose another debdiff, with in the changelog the title of the bug fixed rather than just numbers?
<didrocks> and471: that will help people interesting knowing what the new release fixes for them :)
<and471> didrocks, sure gimme a few minutes :)
<didrocks> and471: you should mention your change as well in debian/control
<and471> hey mpt, Sorry but I think I have found an issue with that login dialog again ;p
<mpt> Good morning and471
<and471> mpt, I think the best way for me to state this is first could you describe the behaviour when the 'remember password' checkbox is ticked? http://bit.ly/aF8ojd
<mpt> mvo, good morning -- I slipped up two weeks ago and didn't get to see the end-to-end buy-something demo. Do you have instructions handy that I could follow to run through it myself?
<mpt> and471, if it's checked, your Ubuntu SSO password should be stored in gnome-keyring. If it isn't, it isn't.
<mvo> mpt: there is a ec2 demo instance now, give me a bit of time to update the code to it and it should be possible to test against this. this will save you the hazzle of setting up a local dev server (that is notoriously troublesome on maverick)
<mpt> thanks mvo
<and471> mpt, the thing is, we don't actually remember the *password*, we remember a token for the Ubuntu SSO service that allows us the make requests in the future without having to know the email and password
<and471> mpt, so when it says 'remember password' that isn't actually what we are doing
<mpt> ah
<mpt> and471, what do you think about "Remember sign-in details" instead?
<mpt> oh, make that "sign-on details"
<and471> mpt, that is what I was thinking, or yesterday I was using facebook for something and the used 'Remember login'
<and471> mpt, the string change is fine, but then I was worried about the behaviour afterwards
<and471> mpt, say a user then logs in again in a future session, what do we show in the login dialog?
<mpt> and471, so what we really want to say is "Sign on automatically next time", I guess
<and471> mpt, yeah pretty much
<mpt> and471, the point being to offer a choice between going through the dialog every time, and going through it just this once.
<and471> mpt, which is okay, because if SC knows the token, it doesn't need to remember any forgotten passwords
<and471> mpt, yup
<mpt> mvo, do/will/should we use different tokens for reviewing stuff vs. buying stuff?
<mvo> mpt: no, those will be the same, just a ubuntu-sso oauth token
<mvo> mpt: currently we just use a different one when talking to launchpad, but for the exposed functionality we do not actually have to talk to LP at all
<mpt> good
<mpt> and471, ok, "Sign on automatically next time" please
<and471> mpt, cool
<mpt> w.t.f.
<mpt> wiki.ubuntu.com says "Please use the interactive user interface to use action edit!" I don't know what that even means.
<and471> mpt, sounds engrish
<mpt> The worst thing is that it's causing me to seriously wonder whether "An upload will never overwrite an existing file ... Overwrite existing attachment of same name [checkbox]" is the dumbest thing in MoinMoin, or only the second dumbest thing.
<and471> hehe
<mpt> and471, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=407&rev1=406
<and471> mpt, thanks
<and471> didrocks, is this better? http://pastebin.com/iHLVCniq
<pitti> didrocks: do you know a bit about gir?
<seb128> hey
<pitti> I was just looking at bug 600194, does anyone have an idea where to look for?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600194 in gir-repository (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "gir-repository fails to build from source in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 122)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600194
<pitti> /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler --includedir=. --includedir=. Gtk-2.0.gir -o Gtk-2.0.typelib
<pitti> Gtk-2.0.gir: error: Type reference 'GModule' not found
<pitti> bonjour seb128, back home? how are you?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> yes!
<didrocks> and471: I would rather do that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472099/
<seb128> I'm fine, I mostly got over the guadecflu I got on thirday
<didrocks> morning seb128 :)
 * pitti grabs bug 600189 now
<didrocks> pitti: looking
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600189 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "devhelp fails to build from source in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 108)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600189
<pitti> seb128: oh, get well soon then!
<seb128> pitti, no idea about this build error
<seb128> pitti, chassing the ftbfs list for a3?
<pitti> seb128: chasing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=status&field.milestone%3Alist=27561 :)
<pitti> seb128: someone marked them all for a3
<pitti> I don't think it's that urgent, and I'll move a lot of them
<seb128> someone being doko
<seb128> argreed
<seb128> agreed
<pitti> but we should fix at laslt the basic libs
<pitti> and stuff like those pointer conversion errors cause real crashes
<and471> didrocks, ok do I put the debian/control thing in, even though it is an upstream fix? (they ship the debian/ dir)
<pitti> seb128: I'm back on platform duty this week do steer alpha-3
<pitti> so far I did some CD size diet, and fixing all uninstallables except l-b-m
<didrocks> and471: it's not really upstream, in any case, all changes in debian/ should be explictely written in the changelog
<seb128> pitti, ok, nice to have you back, will you train the new rm, she starts today no?
<and471> didrocks, ok, I shall redo that debdiff then, thanks for the help
<pitti> seb128: I think she'll hang out with slangasek and cjwatson at debconf
<didrocks> and471: yw, just ping me once you've done it and I'll sponsor. Thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<and471> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> and471: already done? :)
<and471> yup :)
<Laney> pitti: oh yeah, bad me. I can't actually commit to bzr myself
<didrocks> and471: sponsored, thanks a lot!
<and471> didrocks, thankyou
<and471> vish, lernid fix ^
<seb128> pitti, did we have many rdepends on gdk-pixbuf la?
<seb128> pitti, I had only 2 on my system when I checked last week
<seb128> pitti, would have been nicer to rebuild the few rdepends rather no?
<pitti> seb128: I know of empathy, and micahg reported some problems as well (he didn't mention pacakge names)
<seb128> empathy doesn't have a lib
<Laney> have you guys seen any reports of problems with the new sqlite3?
<seb128> it was likely failing due to launchpad integration
<Laney> It causes huge huge performance problems fro banshee
<pitti> seb128: but it FTBFSed due to the missing gdk-pixbuf la
<seb128> pitti, I think it's launchpad integration which needed a rebuild
<seb128> grepping through .la on my system
<pitti> seb128: ah, that has a .la which referenced pixbuf?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> anyway your change is fine as well I guess
<seb128> we will drop it later on
<pitti> we can drop it in the next upload again then
<pitti> if we rebuild lpi
<kiwinote> mvo: I have updated lp:~kiwinote/software-center/getting-the-small-things-right and lp:~kiwinote/software-center/deb-files , so they are ready to merge (in that order)
<seb128> right, will do that
<seb128> pitti, seems you have been chassing changelogs ;-)
 * seb128 reads -changes backlog
<pitti> seb128: yeah, they take some 20 MB
<pitti> so, time to chop off some
<and471> didrocks, yikes, that build completely failed :/
<didrocks> is there any issue with dpkg-deb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52866654/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.lernid_0.7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, bien rentré ?
<pitti> didrocks: you can give them back
<pitti> didrocks: dpkg was uploaded yesterday, and i386 fell behind
<pitti> so the -dev package didn't match the dpkg version
<pitti> it hit my morning uploads as well
<didrocks> seb128: bien bien, petit coup de speed car impossibe de m'enregistrer (merci btstravel de s'être trompé de numéro de vol…) et donc course pour arriver à embarquer après 40 min à l'enregistrement… mais bien
<didrocks> seb128: et toi, ton rhume?
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, thanks for the info :)
<seb128> didrocks, ca va, presque passé là
<pitti> argh argh
<pitti> didrocks: and the new dpkg segfaults
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52867088/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.gdk-pixbuf_2.21.6-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> meeeh
<didrocks> pitti: urgh…
<seb128> that's going to be fun...
<didrocks> yeah, just before an alpha is the perfect time for that… :/
<mvo> kiwinote: great, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: good morning
<mvo> hey pitti
<didrocks> good morning mvo
<mvo> hey didrocks
<mvo> didrocks: still no luck syncing with desktopcouch :/ I need to talk to u1 it seems to get this resolved, maybe my machine is in some kind of balcklist
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, some are blacklisted as there was some issue in those last weeks. Talking on #ubuntuone should help to at least know if you are on that list or not
<seb128> mvo, the new apt broke the update-manager download estimation it seems, known issue?
<seb128> the summary always says it needs to download 1k now
<seb128> where I've rather some 90meg to download
<mvo> seb128: not known yet, thanks for the info
<mvo> seb128: I have a look
<mvo> seb128: is it otherwise working well for you?
<seb128> mvo, hey btw ;-) how are you?
<seb128> mvo, I didn't notice other issues yet otherwise
<seb128> so yeah, it's mostly working fine ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I'm good, thanks. getting the new apt in was a bit of heavily lifting, quite a bit of churn and new goodness, but also extra-care to not break anything of course
<mvo> seb128: so I'm happy that it seems to have worked well (pitti helped with buildd juggling :)
<seb128> mvo, nice to see so active work on it ;-)
<seb128> the changelog was quite impressive
<mvo> yeah :)
<mvo> seb128: how are you? easy trip back from guadec
<pitti> mvo: only remaining problem is the packagekit-gnome FTBFS, AFAICS
<seb128> mvo, I'm alright, getting over guadaflu I got some days ago now
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that is unreleated it seems
<mvo> uhh
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> the trip back was easy yes, 30 min train ride, 1 hour flight
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> nice
 * pitti uploads unbroken dpkg
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> mvo, can you confirm the update-manager download estimation issue?
<mvo> seb128: apt-get itself is fine, let me wait for u-m to startup (cairo *cough*)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> seb128: yeah, looks broken too here
<mvo> seb128: odd given that apt-get itself reports the right size
<seb128> ok, at least it's not only me
<mvo> seb128: I check it out
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> do you want a bug report?
<mvo> seb128: yes please
<seb128> mvo, bug #612326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612326 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager display all updates size as 1kb in the main windows after updating to libept1 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612326
<seb128> I guess that's the same issue
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mvo, hum, new apt complains about .save files in sources.list.d but those files are not thing I've added it comes from the dist-upgraders or something
<seb128> well "complain", displays a N: Ignoring file..."
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how was GUADEC?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> quite nice, lot of catching up with people I didn't see in a while
<htorque> seb128, that's bug 611925
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611925
<seb128> htorque, thanks
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, did you have fun too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah a lot, thanks! now trying to catchup :)
<andreasn> seb128, so this French conspiracy...
<seb128> andreasn, hey
<andreasn> so many French speaking people at guadec
<seb128> andreasn, yeah, you should really learn
<andreasn> I know it already
<seb128> if you want to be able to join the interesting discussions you need french as a skill
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<andreasn> yeah, I need to study really hard until next year
<andreasn> it will be the Official Language of GNOME Development Discussions
<didrocks> seb128: did you figure out for libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la issue? I've (I hope) fixed the evolution ftbfs but I got the missing file now
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I noticed that too, I have not fully made up my mind yet about it
<seb128> didrocks, we needed a lpi rebuild but pitti added the la back rather for now
<didrocks> /usr/lib/liblaunchpad-integration.la is depending on it
<seb128> didrocks, in any case a rebuild should work
<pitti> well, we can/should still do an lpi rebuild then
<didrocks> seb128: rebuild of libgdk_pixbuf-2.0, right?
<seb128> pitti, will do once you fix the builders ;-)
<pitti> seb128: you can upload
<pitti> seb128: I set all buildds to manual
<seb128> didrocks, no, that has been uploaded
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> didrocks, you just need to give a retry to your builds when the new gdk-pixbuf is published if it's not yet
<pitti> no, it's not yet
<pitti> I'm also waiting on it to retry empathy
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I should miss it for now. Hope that it will work and that I really fixed the evo FTBFS, it's not a trivial backport :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok
<pitti> didrocks: when I retry empathy (once it's ready), shall I retry evo as well?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I didn't upload it yet. I'm doing a local build first to ensure it's working. I'm just waiting to get the published  version of libgdk_pixbuf so
<seb128> didrocks, you can easily workaround by creating an empathy libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
<seb128> an empty libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
<seb128> doh, autofinger typing ;-)
<pitti> haha, autofingers :)
<didrocks> seb128: empty one? ok thanks :)
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> didrocks, or rm the liblaunchpad-integration one
<didrocks> seb128: already touched, and building in progress. Fingers crossed I didn't forgot anything for all the deprecation stuff which landed with new gtk for evo
<didrocks> hum, touching it didn't worked `/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<didrocks> will remove the liblaunchpad one
<seb128> right, I was just checking that
<seb128> you can copy the gtk one otherwise to have a valid format and clean the depends
<didrocks> seb128: right, but it's just for testing right now, so let's keep it that way for now
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> let me know if you try the lpi cleaning one
<seb128> I think I will just make it stop shipping the .la
<seb128> nothing else depends on it
<didrocks> seb128: it didn't fail with that (it failed later, but not because of that one)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: hum, this will be harder and harder to backport all deprecation thing for 2.30. I would suggest to move to 2.32 as they dep on either gtk2 or gtk3, and wait for 2.31.6 for it (so, upload post A3), do you agree?
<seb128> what do you mean backport all deprecation thing?
<seb128> just don't build using -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<seb128> that's the standard way to workaround those issues
<seb128> tarballs should not set that
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I wanted to make that better with patching from new version. ok, will do that so
<seb128> not sure about 2.32 they didn't start porting to gsettings
<seb128> they mentioned breaking everything for 2.32 to get on shape for next cycle on their channel after the GUADEC announce about the GNOME3 delay...
<didrocks> seb128: right now, it's still using gconf in configure.ac
<seb128> I would rather watch what they do and if they roll a 2.32 now or an another 2.30 tarball rather
<didrocks> ok, I will have a look where the -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED comes from
<seb128> better to just don't disable deprecated functions for now
<seb128> it's likely in the configure
<didrocks> gotcha, trying
<seb128> mvo, can you add bug #611925 to your list as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 62)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611925
<asac> seb128: hey ;)
<asac> seb128: done with guadec?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you want to keep bug 601009 on the alpha-3 list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601009 in swt-gtk (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "swt-gtk fails to build from source in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 125)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601009
<asac> do you need any MIR processed ;)? .... we need syncs from unstable for eina eet evas ecore efreet edje elementary edbus
<seb128> asac, hey, yes
<pitti> hey asac
<pitti> asac: bug 609992 would be nice, should be easy
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609992 in libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609992
<asac> seb128: anything important on gnome mobile at guadec?
<seb128> asac, I can do the syncs
 * asac apt-get source libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl and open bugs
<asac> seb128: thanks!!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - feel free to move that, i probably won't get to it before a3
<seb128> asac, no, there was not a lot of "mobile" this year
<asac> hmm
<asac> so seems that effort is dying
<seb128> asac, I guess that moved to the nokia summit rather
<asac> if not now, then never
<asac> ah ... ok good be
<asac> could be
<asac> seb128: nokia summit ... right. thats != meego summit. wondere what nokia would do still on gnome
<seb128> GUADEC was rather focussed on GNOME3 this year
<asac> pitti: interesting that there is no alternative for that in main already (e.g. perl + ssl + x509 feels like something more or less common -- even though perl is a dinosaur ;))
<davmor2> seb128: including the news on releasing it next year go figure :)
<didrocks> seb128: did you have some time to look at oneconf packaging? I would understand that with your cold, you prefered sleeping on the plane :-)
<seb128> right, I didn't work on the way back but doing that now
<seb128> didrocks, lp:oneconf?
<seb128> or do you have a different url for the packaging?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: no, right now, it's a native package
<seb128> didrocks, 0.09 is a weird version
<seb128> didrocks, shouldn't we use python-support nowadays?
<seb128> I though that's what debian standardized on now
<didrocks> seb128: I used the same thing that USC was using TBH :)
<seb128> didrocks, the build-depends on lsb-release doesn't seem required
<didrocks> seb128: on the phone, will be available in 20 minutes I guess
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: it's for setup.py
<seb128> I'm about to go to eat
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy so, we can discuss about it then!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> the description needs a review from an english speaker ;-)
<seb128> but "have a command" -> has at least
<seb128> and some "the" before usc and diff I guess
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> bbl
 * and471 just discovered bzr shred repositories....
 * and471 just discovered bzr shared repositories....
<asac> seb128: do you need a mail with the list of packages i pasted above? or do you have that on your list now?
<asac> would be good to get that synched so we have still time to stabilize a bit for a3
<micahg> seb128: I wanted to ask you about the gjs version in sid, a version bump was done w/out a release, is this something we want to sync?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, available now, changing the description and I'll have some review there too
<didrocks> seb128: if you look at setup.py you will see why lsb-release is needed (stolen from USC ;))
<pitti> dpkg confirmed fixed, buildds back
<pitti> please retry builds of your stuff that you uploaded this morning
<didrocks> pitti: great!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> phun
<micahg> pitti: should I retry the package that failed on the gdk-pixbuf.la or save it till the alpha3 stuff is clear?
<pitti> micahg: you need to wait another hour
<micahg> pitti: k
<pitti> micahg: actually, 1:45
<pitti> micahg: I just built the fixed gdk-pixbuf on amd64, and another arch is missing
<pitti> micahg: got stalled due to the dpkg debacle
<micahg> pitti: ok, are all the retries linked or can I try the successful arches now?
<pitti> micahg: no, retries are per-arch on the web ui
<pitti> micahg: but the ubuntu-build script works on all arches by default
<pitti> micahg: I suggest to just run ubuntu-build in 1:45
<micahg> pitti: oh, I was just going to use the webui, I haven't tried the ubuntu-build script yet
<pitti> micahg: that's fine; but as I said, amd64 was just built, and needs to publish first
<pitti> sparc is building, and I bumped powerpc build score
<micahg> pitti: ok, thanks
<pitti> good time to grab lunch, bbl
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy
<seb128> pitti, you still have two a3 work items on the list, the language selector spec with be postpone but what about the gpu freeze one?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, you still have some workitems for a3, how are those going?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you add the provides in the control? that seems trivial
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about the translations permissions and pyxpcom ones?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, the provides will be added when i do the next upload
<seb128> didrocks, how is the banshee remaining work item going?
<seb128> didrocks, will that land today or tomorrow?
<chrisccoulson> i started packaging pyxpcom, but got sidetracked (and that's a low priority issue anyway)
<didrocks> seb128: still waiting for upstream to merge in trunk, was planned for previous week but not done yet. Won't make it for A3 I guess
<seb128> didrocks, can you change it to beta?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will do it in few minutes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you move the pyxpcom to beta then?
 * micahg can do it, in the middle of an edit
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> oops, just did it ;)
<micahg> seb128: what's the status in  a blueprint for no longer necessary
<chrisccoulson> i wish LP would warn about that
<seb128> micahg, I don't think there is one
<micahg> seb128: can I just leave it blank?
<seb128> ie delete the line or set it to done with a note
<micahg> k
<seb128> pitti, ^right?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, that's annoying sometimes
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i thought my laptop had frozen there, but actually, my keyboard batteries have run flat ;)
<micahg> seb128: did you see my question about the gjs merge from Debian above?
<pitti> seb128: gpu freeze> I don't think I'll get to that, sorry
<seb128> pitti, that's ok, moving to beta then
<pitti> micahg: you mean a WI status or a BP status? empty status means "todo"
<seb128> micahg, I didn't understand it I think
<pitti> if the WI is no longer necessary, set it to "done" or remove it entirely
<seb128> micahg, you mean they set the version to one not matching the upstream tarball one?
<micahg> seb128: ok, I'm not sure if the maintainer did the version bump by accident or not since there doesn't seem to be an upstream tag AFAICT
<seb128> 0.7.1?
<micahg> seb128: yes
<seb128> it's on http://download.gnome.org/sources/gjs/0.7
<seb128> doing the upgrade would be nice
<micahg> seb128: ok, I guess there's no issue, then, I"ll try to do it before FF then
<seb128> thank you
<dpm> hi didrocks, I'm not sure I should ask you or ted, but would it be possible to set a higher priority than Wishlist on bug 579134, also as per pitti's comment? Having a locale-aware clock should be a basic feature rather than a wishlist.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579134 in indicator-datetime "Indicator Applet - Time Settings no 24h (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579134
<pitti> "wishlist" is definitively not appropriate
<pitti> it's a real problem, not an enhancement
<seb128> dpm, hasn't that been fixed with the version uploaded during the sprint?
<pitti> it is NOT 3 o'clock here
<seb128> pitti, having an option is a wishlist
<didrocks> seb128: there is no ui to change the behavior, only gsettings key, right?
<dpm> seb128, unless I'm missing the upload where it's been fixed, it is still 3:04 on my system, where I'd expect 15:04, the same as the calendar applet
<seb128> dpm, did it got translated into spanish yet?
<pitti> seb128: ah, is there another report about the actual bug then?
<dpm> seb128, my system is Catalan, but there is no translatable template available (a separate bug I'm about to report)
<pitti> I don't think we really need an option here, FWIW
<dpm> I don't think so either
<pitti> we should just ask the locale about the preferred time format, and then use %H or %I depending on that
<seb128> "#. TRANSLATORS: This string is used to determine the default
<seb128> #. clock style for your locale.  If it is the string '12' then
<seb128> #. the default will be a 12-hour clock using AM/PM string. "
<seb128> #: ../src/indicator-datetime.c:823
<seb128> msgid "12"
<seb128> msgstr ""
<seb128> #: ../src/indicator-datetime.c:837
<pitti> this is wrong..
<seb128> msgid "%l:%M:%S %p"
<seb128> msgstr ""
<seb128> also
<seb128> I'm not sure why the first one
<seb128> he does use strftime() with translatable format options
<seb128> which I think is the standard way to do that
<dpm> seb128, then it is just a matter of making the indicator-datetime src pkg create a template on build and let translators specify it
<dpm> let me file that one
<pitti> seb128: no, that's totally redundant; the locale already defines the time format
<pitti> it shouldn't be in a per-project .po file
<seb128> dpm, oh, it doesn't have a template?
<pitti> dpm: no no no, please not
<pitti> this is hackish, and EBW
<dpm> pitti, got you
<seb128> pitti, wait, we need a translation template, there are actual strings useful to translate
<dpm> in any case, the package still needs to generate a template
<seb128> pitti, that's orthogonal to how we get the time to display
<pitti> seb128: right, but not for the 12/24 hours thing
<dpm> yeah, the "Time & Date Settings..." one, for example
<seb128> pitti, well the translation things is required if you want to get a 12,24 hours option you can select
<dpm> seb128, re: the template, here's bug 612540. Most bugs seem to be reported in the upstream project, but I figured out that this has to do with packaging, so I reported it against the package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612540 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "indicator-datetime needs to generate a POT template on build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612540
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> will fix that in a bit
<pitti> micahg: gdk-pixbuf published, feel free to retry now
 * pitti retries empathy
<kenvandine> pitti, thx... i just hit that FTBFS locally :)
<pitti> kenvandine: with the broken dpkg? dist-upgrade again then :)
<kenvandine> no, building empathy
<kenvandine> yay... empathy builds again :)
<kenvandine> thx pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: yep, just gave it back on the buildds
<micahg> pitti: thanks
<pitti> checkbox (Δ 5.9 MB - 0.10: 0.1 MB   0.10.1: 6.0 MB)
<pitti> bah, what happened to checkbox
<pitti> ah, I think it started to copy all the files from example-content
<pitti> ttf-unfonts-core (Δ 12.4 MB - 1.0.1-7ubuntu1: 7.6 MB   1.0.2-080608-3: 20.0 MB)
<pitti> ?!?
<pitti> and another net +7 MB from removed/added packages (i.e . libraries)
<pitti> == Added packages ==
<pitti> git (6.3 MB)
<pitti> a-ha
<seb128> hum
 * pitti gets out his package diet whip again
<seb128> pitti, you "drop autopoint recommends" might break builds
<pitti> seb128: it can't
<pitti> seb128: sbuild doesn't install recommends as build deps
<seb128> can't it?
<seb128> hum, k, so maybe the previous change was already breaking builds
<pitti> seb128: also, it didn't depend on autopoint until after alpha-2
<seb128> I had a build failing today because autopoint was not installed
<seb128> well autopoint was in gettext before no?
<pitti> and autopoint is a developer/build tool (like git), it shouldn't be a runtime dependency
<pitti> seb128: I think that was reorganized a bit, yes
<pitti> debian split it off
<seb128> I didn't say it's a runtime thing
<seb128> gettext isn't a runtime things either
<seb128> ok, I was just pointing that the change broke builds there
<pitti> quite some shell scripts use it, though
<seb128> autoreconf run are bailing out
<pitti> seb128: well, if it does, I'm sorry
<pitti> but I would have thought this would have broken with the gettext merge, not the recommends change
<seb128> that's fine, we can change dh-autoreconf to depends on it if required
<seb128> pitti, it did
<pitti> that'd probably make sense, yes
<seb128> as said I had issues this morning
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> ie before your upload
<pitti> *phew* :)
<seb128> I'm just commenting now because I see you go further that direction
<seb128> I didn't know sbuild ignored recommends
<pitti> it deliberately does, I think, to ensure that depends are used correctly
<seb128> I though the recommends would still pull it in buildds and that the issue was a local one there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess we will just need to make autoreconf depends on it if it's really required
<mvo> hey tremolux, good morning
<tremolux> hiya mvo
<Laney> Who (if anyone) maintains OOo in Ubuntu these days?
<sense> chrisccoulson: Where can I find the latest version of your quilt-autotools.sh script?
<seb128> Laney, nobody
<chrisccoulson> sense - i think there's only one. did i ever host that somewhere publicly then?
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, i see it now ;)
<seb128> Laney, or rather it's not actively being worked
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sense: use edit-patch ;-)
<sense> chrisccoulson: Not that I am aware of, I received one of you once. Was just curious if there was a newer version  since I last used it.
<sense> seb128: Alright, I'll try that. :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / sense, yeah, i wrote the patch before edit-patch existed
<sense> ah, I see
<chrisccoulson> it made life easy when doing autotools updates with quilt
<chrisccoulson> s/patch/script/
<sense> seb128: I get complaints by edit-patch that it is not in a valid Debian directory (even though it really is), do you know any good documentation for it?
<sense> It was a wrapper for both quilt and dpatch, right?
<seb128> sense, just "edit-patch name"
<seb128> where name is the name of the patch file you want to edit
<sense> I tried that. :S
<sense> Ah, now it seems to be working.
<sense> seb128: A German example? ;) I thought you were French!
<seb128> sense, right, but french is less verbose than german in that case
<seb128> ;-)
<sense> So even a better example!
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks adds that to the example list when we say that seb128 is German :)
<seb128> bah
<sense> Elzas?
<seb128> didrocks, trying to get revanche for what I said last weeks? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly, and it's only the beginning :-)
<seb128> lol
<sense> s/Elzas/Alsace
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> session restart, brb
<didrocks> seb128: more seriously, apart from the python-central (moved to python-support now) and from the description that will be changed, the rest of oneconf packaging seems ok for you?
<sense> didrocks: He's offline!
<didrocks> sense: I know, one second too late :)
<sense> aww
<didrocks> seb128: some issue during session restart?
<sense> He must have been driven away by your insults.
<seb128> didrocks, no, just decided to test some extra changes and not restart IRC in between
<seb128> I'm back now
<seb128> did I miss anything?
<didrocks> seb128: (yeah, just before you disconnected) more seriously, apart from the python-central (moved to python-support now) and from the description that will be changed, the rest of oneconf packaging seems ok for you? can I upload?
<didrocks> even if the "more seriously" is out of context now :-)
<seb128> didrocks, I think it was, let me check, did you ask mvo about python-support? thinking about it now I'm unsure if it should use the same system than s-c
<didrocks> mvo: did you use python-central on purpose rather than python-support for USC? which one do you advise?
<seb128> didrocks, "using the command line to allow" is weird ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's not that important, the switch is really easy with dh7 in any case. I have no strong opinion (we use python-support in quickly)
<didrocks> seb128: I would blame tremolux for that :-) ^
<seb128>       data_files=[
<seb128>                   ('share/oneconf/data/ui/',
<seb128> ENOSUCHDIR?
<seb128> oh, it's destination, source
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, seems fine to me, you can uploae
<seb128> upload
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I got catched everytime, (destination, source) is so uncommon :/
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, I'll check for the description
<didrocks> and then upload
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the review :)
<didrocks> seb128:
<didrocks> seb128: It integrates nicely with the Ubuntu Software Center and the command line tool can be used to allow you to compare…
<seb128> didrocks, nice ;-)
<didrocks> (sorry, I hate when copy on hilight doesn't work)
<seb128> you could as well drop the "to allow you" I guess
<didrocks> oh yes, works well this way
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> np
<and471> mpt, with the login dialog, do you want a measure to be put in place to stop people entering blank usernames and passwords?
<tremolux> didrocks, seb128: better  :)
<and471> mpt, i.e. diable the continue button until both are typed in, or if they don't type anything, flag up a message when they click continue
<didrocks> seb128: uploaded
<didrocks> tremolux: seb128: thanks! ;)
<seb128> hey tremolux
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<sense> chrisccoulson: I think I've found out why the 'child-added' signal didn't work: it was only triggered when you insert a menu item into a GtkMenuShell, but I think gtk_menu_add_submenu() is a separate function.
<sense> fyi
<sense> correction: gtk_menu_item_set_submenu()
<sense> chrisccoulson: Whoops, wrong addressant.
<sense> sorry
<mpt> and471, your attention to detail is impressive. :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=409&rev1=408
<mvo> didrocks: (phonecall, sorry)
<and471> mpt, most people just call it anal-retentive :D
<didrocks> no worry :)
<vish> seb128: hi ,since gnome 3 got postponed , are we gonna get gnome 2.32 or still only patching stuff?
<seb128> getting 2.32
<seb128> but it might not be what you think it will be
<seb128> ie the nautilus changes will not be in 2.32
<vish> hmm , ok. :)
<seb128> some maintainer will just roll a new 2.30 tarball for it
<mvo> didrocks: python-cenral vs python-support> I don't mind
<didrocks> mvo: ok, let's go python-support for now for oneconf so :)
<mvo> fine with me
<vish> seb128: nice call on gnome 3 btw :)
<didrocks> seb128: if you can NEW it in a spare cycle
<and471> vish, what are the nautilus changes? (curious)
<vish> and471: there have been a lot of minor changes.. lot of bug fixes too
<and471> ok thx
<vish> didrocks: when you are doing the next pidgin update , could you upload this too Bug #259793 , there is a branch with a merge
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259793 in pidgin (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Pidgin description in Add/Remove Applications is overly geeky (affects: 4) (heat: 32)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259793
<vish> oops! meant to say seb128 ^^
<vish> didrocks: accidentally pinged you! force of habit :)
<seb128> can do
<didrocks> vish: heh, no worry :)
<vish> seb128: thanks . :)
<seb128> asac, your sync are done, sorry I forgot about it after lunch
<seb128> didrocks, reviewing oneconf now
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> "can be used to compare the set of installed software on your current computer to that of another."
<seb128> is weird also
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> (I'm not better at writting description don't worry, I think we should have a board reviewing those and doing suggestions or writting those ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, I was finding that strange too, but I was thinking that it was some kind of expression "to that of another" I didn't knew
<didrocks> probably not so :)
<and471> seb128, I am a antive english speaker if you want :)
<and471> *native
<seb128> didrocks, did you mean "to the one of another" there?
<seb128> and471, well then you are welcome to make suggestions for better oneconf description if you want ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure you will make didrocks happy
 * didrocks looks before tremolux's suggestion :)
<didrocks> oh yeah, I'll be happy!
<and471> seb128, didrocks, sorry to interrupt, but would"can be used to compare installed software between computers" be okay?
<seb128> and471, seems great to me at least
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> and no interruption don't worry ;-)
<didrocks> and471: sounds good, thanks :)
<and471> seb128, didrocks, no need to thanks, your english is far better than my french :)
 * didrocks seb128 bon, c'était pas de moi ce "to that of another" après un bzr diff :)
<didrocks> upsss /me /msg
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> sorry for interrupting with French :)
<didrocks> and471: you should practice :-)
<and471> de rien
<didrocks> and471: let me pastebin the full description, one sec
<and471> didrocks, I know, I am doing it for A Level, but I have managed to forget it all in the summer holidays :D
<didrocks> and471: take some holidays in France, and it will be back soon enough :-)
<and471> didrocks, the shameful thing is I have french cousins and belgian grandparents XD
<and471> I guess as an english speaker I am spoiled
<didrocks> and471: how does this sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472263/ ?
<didrocks> and471: heh, right :)
<and471> didrocks, replace 'the set of installed software' with 'sets of of installed software' and it is lovely jubbly :)
<tremolux> didrocks, and471: but it's both the integration with software center *and* the command line tool that allow the comparison, isn't that true?
<didrocks> tremolux: right, that should be changed to be more explicit (you can use the one or the other)
<tremolux> didrocks, and471: two methods of performing the comparison?
<and471> tremolux, I'll hand over the torch to you, I have to eat :)
<tremolux> and471: haha  :)
<didrocks> tremolux: and471: "It integrates nicely with the Ubuntu Software Center to compare sets of installed software between computers. A command line tool also provides for the same functionnality."
 * didrocks finds the description harder than the integration itself ;)
<tremolux> and471: bon appetit
<tremolux> didrocks: I think that works - just a typo -- theres a single "n" in functionality
<didrocks> and471: enjoy!
<didrocks> tremolux: I was unsure! Great, I'll use that one so
<didrocks> and471: tremolux: thanks a lot!
<tremolux> didrocks: haha, should be easier than all that, eh??  ah well
<didrocks> tremolux: ok, not *that* easier :p
<tremolux> didrocks: I suggest a more simple approach:  "OneConf rocks and you need it."
 * didrocks agrees with tremolux's last proposal :-)
<didrocks> clear explanation and statement
<tremolux> didrocks: the plain truth, state plainly
<tremolux> didrocks: :D
<tremolux> *stated* plainly
<didrocks> tremolux: heh :-)
<didrocks> seb128: can you reject the upload? I'll upload again with the right description
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's already accepted, fix it in the next upload
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry it's only the description ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'll just push that to trunk so :-) thanks again!
<seb128> np
<asac> seb128: np. thanks. lets hope not everything is broken for ogra.
<and471> didrocks, yw
<seb128> cassidy, hey
<seb128> cassidy, did you get bugs about online notifications being broken with 2.31.5?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - how often does the publisher run?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, every hour
<seb128> why?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks. i was going to run my mozilla crash symbols uploader at the same rate
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that based on ddeb or the ubuntu publisher?
<seb128> I think the ddeb are updated less often, like every 6 hours or something
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's based on the ubuntu publisher
<seb128> ok
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ and my microphone doesn't work on 10.4 or 10.10.
<and471> see ya everyone
<sense> What is the usual compile time for GTK+2.0?
<Laney> build logs will tell you
<sense> :) of course
<sense> Ah, 30 minutes.
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my bot doesn't work on chinstrap because the python version is older than mine :(
<vish> seb128: for those bugs i mentioned waiting for review/upload , shall i mail you the list?
<vish> mentioned *last week..
<vish> or can I set the Ubuntu release milestone , instead of tags ;)
 * pitti tries to sort out the compiz uninstallability mess
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<pitti> hello TheMuso
 * pitti summons Robert
<pitti> compiz-fusion-bcop needs an update to 0.8.6
<TheMuso> Robert is not usually around till 9 or so, and even then he may still be in travel recovery mode
<pitti> hm, so how could compiz-fusion-plugins-main ever build
<pitti> ah, compiz-fusion-bcop needs to go back to main
<pitti> ok, I hope I sorted it out now
 * pitti uploads and goes to bed
<pitti> night everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-03
<TheMuso> Hey robert_ancell. How was guadec?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, it was good
<TheMuso> Good to hear.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, recovered from the trip yet?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yep, all back to normal
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson_> hey robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson_> do you have time for a little bit of sponsoring? ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, sure
<chrisccoulson_> robert_ancell, thanks. i put the package here: http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/swt-gtk/
<chrisccoulson_> did you have fun at GUADEC?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, yeah, it was good
<chrisccoulson_> excellent!
<chrisccoulson_> i should come along next year ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, definitely!
<chrisccoulson_> right, i should go and get some sleep anyway, it's 3.10 here
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, ok, will look over package later today
<chrisccoulson_> thanks, and good morning/night/afternoon or whatever time it is ;)
<and471> robert_ancell, thanks for the quick response to that bug, but I can't seem to run lightdm
<and471> robert_ancell, I follow the instructions on your blog, but it doesn't seem to start
<and471> (I have a dual monitor configuration if this helps)
<and471> robert_ancell, http://pastebin.com/5UxXJutd
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: good morning
<pitti> darn
<pitti> so compiz is still busted
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, with seb's upload of compiz, the main package actually built, and libcompizconfig0 and compiz-fusion-plugins-main started to become uninstallable
<pitti> due to the 0.8.4/0.8.6 mixup
<pitti> I tried to fix yesterday, but they still failed; let's see
<pitti> ah, compiz/armel was due to kde libs being rebuilt, /me gives back
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, looking into it now
<pitti> ah, and compiz-fusion-plugins-main failed because -bcop was still being promoted to main, but not done yet
 * pitti gives back, too
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, so let's wait for those two, nevermind
<robert_ancell> pitti, I don't get the bcop problem - the build failure log says it can't find it, but it hasn't changed between compiz uploads afaik?
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<pitti> robert_ancell: it was demoted to universe in the meantime; I promoted it back last night
<pitti> but it didn't publish in time for the plugins-main build
<pitti> robert_ancell: plugins-main bumped the dependency to >= 0.8.6, which was unsatisfiable
<pitti> so apparently the component-mismatches script thought that our 0.8.4 pacakge was useless and wanted to demote it
<robert_ancell> oh
<pitti> asac: giving back eet/ecore, they should build now
<pitti> and evas
<pitti> gar, what a mess
<pitti> elementary is blocked on eet, as it seems
<didrocks> good morning
<desrt> didrocks: hey
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey desrt, how are you? What a shame Vincent and I weren't able to say bye to you!
 * pitti hugs desrt, how are you?
<desrt> sleepy :)
<didrocks> hello pitti, working late, and starting early? :)
<desrt> didrocks: sorry for disappearing, but i guess i will see both you and vincent quite soon :)
<pitti> didrocks: it's called "release time" :)
<pitti> someone needs to fight uninstallability, oversizedness, all the fun :)
<didrocks> desrt: right, no worry! Hope you had a nice travel back! ;)
<desrt> (maybe you later this month)
<desrt> it was okay.  long, though :/
<didrocks> pitti: sounds so "fun" ;)
<pitti> didrocks: at least I got the oversizedness under control
<desrt> they took a very strange route.  possibly something to do with ETOPS since i was on a very strange plane
<pitti> I just removed GNOME, and voila, plenty of space!
<desrt> >:|
<didrocks> pitti: excellent \o/
<didrocks> pitti: all GNOME, but this gsettings thing, right ? ;)
<pitti> and less to do for you guys as well; WIN-WIN
<desrt> didrocks: gsettings isn't part of gnome, actually :)
<pitti> didrocks: I left the CLI client
<didrocks> desrt: heh, right, good catch!
<desrt> weird!
<didrocks> pitti: waow, even UNE isn't oversized
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> hehehe
<desrt> i just realised/remembered that gsettings and dconf are in ubuntu-minimal
<pitti> didrocks: I've been busy :)
<pitti> didrocks: and I didn't play all my cards yet, we have another 6 MB up our sleeves (bug 612563)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612563 in checkbox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "stop duplicating example-contents data (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612563
<didrocks> pitti: what have you done? dep/recommends that shouldn't be there or more on the pool/ directory?
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, ubuntu-minimal to ensure you are shipped everywhere :)
<didrocks> duplicating? /me opens the bug report
<pitti> didrocks: there were three main offenders: (1) we pulled git into the alternates (6 MB), (2) ttf-unfonts grew by 8 MB, (3) checkbox duplicates 6 MB of example-contents (pending), and then I removed a lot of sizable upstream changelogs
<didrocks> pitti: ok, and seeing that for checkbox too. Do you need some help there? It's mainly removing them and creating symlink, right?
<desrt> didrocks: all part of the plan =)
<pitti> didrocks: yes; it got assigned to a QA developer, though
<desrt> world domination is tiring.  time for bed, i think.
<pitti> didrocks: so if they want to do it (we don't have commit to their branch), so much the better
<didrocks> desrt: have a good night
<pitti> desrt: sleep well!
<desrt> cheers
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<didrocks> pitti: when you strip down upstream changelog, do you sent the change in the debian package too? I mean, otherwise, we will take the full changelog again at next merge
<pitti> didrocks: not so far; I avoided touching unmodified packages, and the biggest win comes from centrally changing debhelper
<pitti> dh_installchangelogs started to automatically install upstream changelogs, so I disabled that again
<didrocks> oh right, you spoke about that in a bug report
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, plugins-main built now; just need to wait a tad more, then compiz/armel should again work, too
<pitti> (not that it'd be very imporant)
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: did you get some sync for oneconf? I get the same issue since I'm back home: no sync at all
<mvo> didrocks: no sync for me
<mvo> didrocks: I talked to thisfred yesterday
<mvo> didrocks: and he said that I am not in the blacklist
<mvo> didrocks: so I guess its just general load
<didrocks> mvo: I backlogged your conversation, I got a result as well, so not blacklisted here
<didrocks> mvo: well, I got some weird errors in the sync log
<mvo> didrocks: I keep getting 502, but its the first time I looked at the log
<mvo> didrocks: so I can't really say what is weird and what is normal
<didrocks> mvo: I got a wide range of error (401, 500 or just "db not found"): http://paste.ubuntu.com/472541/
<asac> pitti: hmm
<asac> so eina built on i386, but amrel etc. still fail waiting for parts of evas?
<asac> err
<asac> the other way around ;) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evas/0.9.9.49898-1
<asac> evas i386 builds on i386, but not on other archs. waiting for arch all?
<asac> hmm amd64 succeeded now. guess you fixed it?
<seb128> hey
<pitti> asac: yes, amd64 was strange; it kept failing on libeina-svn-06, but I didn't see why it was uninstallable
<pitti> asac: apparently I annoyed it enough to give in now :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<asac> heh
<seb128> hey pitti, asac
<asac> i gave back armel now that suffered from same problem
<asac> hi seb128 !
<asac> lets see!
 * asac on call
<pitti> asac: argh, again? I already retried that like 3 times
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, ouais, et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, en forme :-)
<pitti> asac: so once this is built, newed, and published, I'll retry elementary and edje
<alf__> pitti: Hi! What are the chances of applying the patches for debian #587771 to the ubuntu package (changed of course for the new release)?
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<alf__> pitti: We need it for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-ui-and-test-heads
<pitti> alf__: do we really need to ship that everywhere? I'd much rather like to see that being in a separate package
<pitti> alf__: the current patch doesn't work anyway, since it installs non-SONAME-specific paths into the package
<pitti> ah, -dev
<pitti> so if that's going into the -dev, then it should be renamed to libcairo-dev
<pitti> asac: ah, building now on armel
<alf__> pitti: I can put the cairo-perf utilities in a separate package to avoid the rename
<pitti> alf__: sounds good; and a libcairo-perf2 for the libs?
<alf__> pitti: Sure. I'll ping you when it is ready, thanks!
<pitti> alf__: can you please open a bug about it and assign canonical-desktop-team?
<alf__> pitti: ok :)
<huats> morning !
<seb128> alf__, pitti: those cairo changes should be discussed with slomo first if possible, didn't you start doing that before?
<seb128> alf__, pitti: take also into account that upstream seems to recommends against using that utility, it's rather specific and doesn't really reflect performances of your hardware or drivers, just very specific codepaths in cairo
<alf__> seb128: We did talk with slomo but there hasn't been any update on the debian side and we need this in ubuntu. I will try to ping slomo again today.
<alf__> asac: ^^
<slomo> alf__: well, give me a patch and we can continue to discuss this :)
<slomo> alf__: i'm not 100% against it, but show me the patch first please
<seb128> hey slomo
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> slomo, seems the gdk pixbuf loaders trigger create some issues
<slomo> seb128: good, which issues? :)
<seb128> slomo, if some postinst needing a loader are run before the gdk one they have errors
<seb128> ie cache icons updates
<seb128> ie if you have an upgrade with gdx-pixbuf and some applications having icons shipped
<seb128> everything is unpackaged first
<seb128> then postinst and ran in random order
<seb128> the loader cache is not available until the gdk-pîxbuf runs
<alf__> slomo: Hi! There is a patch at debian #587771 (against 1.9.10). Ths
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<slomo> alf__: thanks, will take a look later
<seb128> but if some other postinst run before this one need the loaders you get issues
<slomo> seb128: hrm, ok
<seb128> I'm not sure how to fix that...
<seb128> slomo, want to move that discussion to #debian-gnome rather?
<slomo> yes, but not now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ping me there when you want to discuss it then
<slomo> i'll start it later today or early tomorrow .)
<seb128> ok
<slomo> thanks for telling me about it
<seb128> np
<slomo> btw, i started with gtk3 in pkg-gnome svn... if you want to take a look
<seb128> is there an issue with the experimental glib btw?
<slomo> there's sitll lots of things to do
<seb128> oh nice, I will
<slomo> maybe, what's wrong?
<alf__> slomo: The question is whether it would be better to split perf stuff into separate packages. Anyway, ping me when you are ready. Thanks!
<slomo> alf__: i prefer separate packages if it isn't too ugly
<seb128> slomo, not sure, somebody in #debian-gnome mentioned it segfaults yesterday
<slomo> ok, thanks
<slomo> it doesn't crash for me but webkit started to crash recently ;)
<slomo> oh and there's a bug about some trigger in glib segfaulting
<seb128> that might be the issue that guy was talking about yesterday
<asac> alf__: what changes are you talking about?
<asac> seb128: ?
<asac> (cairo)
<asac> didnt you say above that cairo-perf should live in a separate package?
<pitti> argh, argh, compiz still uninstallable
 * pitti fixes harder
<asac> hehe
<alf__> asac: yes. The current packaging, though, puts perf stuff in libcairo2(-dev).
<pitti> *sob* I had http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/maverick_probs.html down to 0 on i386/amd64 yesterday
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<asac> alf__: so will we do a separate package?
<asac> or what is the word ;)?
<seb128> asac, alf__: what do you that one for btw?
<seb128> asac, alf__: you realize that upstream said it's pretty useless for benchmarking hardware or drivers?
<seb128> you are basically going to measure some very specific cairo codepath performances with it
<seb128> that's not really reflection the driver or hardware performances...
<alf__> asac, seb128: agreed, it is not a pure hardware benchmark but it is affected by the driver/hardware performance
<asac> seb128: we first make available the benchmarks etc. and then see how things can be improved etc.
<seb128> ok, fair enough, I was just pointing it for information
<asac> seb128: thanks... do you have links/resources for that statement?
<alf__> asac: i will split perf stuff to seperate binary packages
<slomo> seb128: for the pixbuf triggers, we could make the icons packages pre-depend on gdk-pixbuf maybe
<seb128> slomo, well it's any package installing an icon, so hundred of packages
<seb128> slomo, and that would not solve upgrade from old version or partial upgrades cases
<pitti> asac: hm, do you have some minutes to track down all the uninstallability mess in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52984258/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.edje_0.9.99.49898-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<seb128> asac, no, just IRC log from the discussion between alf__ and #cairo guys some weeks ago on the topic
<seb128> asac, I don't say those are useless or that you can't improve them, just be aware that they are not an efficient way to measure what you hardware or driver can do now
<seb128> I guess that's still better than nothing and you can improve the coverage
<seb128> pitti, has https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eet/1.3.2-1/+build/1900794 been published yet?
<seb128> pitti, I guess edje can be retried once it has
<pitti> right; I'll just keep retrying the stuff until it condescends to build, I figure :)
<pitti>   libeet1 |    1.3.2-1 |      maverick | amd64, armel, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<pitti> shuold be fine
 * pitti gives back
<seb128> pitti, ok, tracked it
<seb128> it's ecore which failed to build
<seb128> because evas was not published yet
<seb128> so you need to retry ecore
<pitti> done, thanks
<seb128> then you can retry edje
<seb128> then = when the other one will be published
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> so, armel images will still take a while :)
<seb128> yeah...
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<seb128> hey ronoc
<asac> pitti: ecore needs to be built i hope
<bl8> ronoc: Hey !
<pitti> asac: right, just retried it
<ronoc> hi seb128
<pitti> hey ronoc
<asac> cool
<ronoc> hey pitti
<ronoc> bl8: so did i hear you have a mpris 2 branch ready to merge ?
<ronoc> bl8: there have been some changes to the spec last week (nothing major)
<bl8> ronoc: it's here : http://gitorious.org/~bl8/banshee/bl8-clone/commits/mpris
<bl8> ronoc: Oh, I'll have another look at the spec then, thanks for the heads up
<ronoc> bl8: do you intend to support the playlist stuff ?
<bl8> ronoc: Not sure, I haven't seen anything about it. Is it described anywhere ?
<seb128> ronoc, speaking of which, is that normal that the current version lists some playlists when I've none in my player configured?
<didrocks> I think it's just dummy test output, same here :)
<ronoc> bl8: its in the playlist part of the spec, its optional. The spec can be found from here http://www.mpris.org/mirsal/2.0-draft/spec.html
<ronoc> didrocks: they are just mock playlist titles for now until I can find some backend that supports it
<didrocks> yeah, I was thinking I definitively have no "Kranky selection" ;)
<ronoc> seb128: sorry it was you who asked the question
<ronoc> didrocks: and why not, ?:) great label - god speed you black emperor, stars of the lid, loscil ...
<seb128> ronoc, ok
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ronoc: not the kind of music I listen TBH ;)
<ronoc> didrocks: fair enough, too much sunshine down in France, keeps ye all in such a good mood you have no need for such muzak
<didrocks> ronoc: heh, right :-) (or let's believe it is right!)
<ronoc> :)
<bl8> ronoc: As Playlists use TrackList objects, which are not implemented, we probably won't support them, at least for now
<bl8> ronoc: Is the basic mpris stuff (play, pause,etc.) supposed to be working with mpris v2 in the sound-menu ?
<ronoc> bl8: oh thats a shame, looks like vlc will be the only client to support them for maverick
<ronoc> maybe amarok
<ronoc> depending on how much time agateau will have
<ronoc> bl8: I'm waiting for a build to implement/test mpris 2
<ronoc> vlc is due today, although i was told that about a week ago
<ronoc> hopefully thursday release will have this in place
<ronoc> bl8: its not too much work
<seb128> mvo, did you try to talk to the #cairo guys about your slowness issues?
<bl8> ronoc: The things about TrackList is that it would probably require a significant amount of work to make it fit with the way things are done in Banshee
<mvo> seb128: no, sorry
<seb128> mvo, ok, no pb
<pitti> ah, ecore built, binNEWed (still waiting on armel)
<asac> yay
<seb128> mvo, ok, I try to ask them
<seb128> mvo, what videocard do you use?
<seb128> mvo, rather driver, nouveau?
<asac> pitti: also binNEWmained?
<ronoc> bl8: yes this is the same I think with rhythmbox
<mvo> seb128: I see it on nouveau and ati
<mvo> seb128: ati is a couple of days behind though with the upgrades
<pitti> asac: yes
<asac> cool
<asac> armel is in its last steps according to live-log
<seb128> mvo, ati being the opensource ati driver right?
<mvo> seb128: ye
<mvo> ss
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<pitti> asac: ecore/armel NEWed
<pitti> so, another hour, then we can retry edje and elementary, and in about three hours we might actually have something installable again
<sense> seb128: Will Empathy be compiled with GeoClue support in Maverick?
<seb128> sense, no
<vish> why does empathy have freenode *and* Ubuntu servers listed in its irc channels available?
<sense> yeah
<sense> vish: Why did we make Freenode the default IRC server, and not Ubuntu?
<vish> sense: i didnt expect that bug uploaded , i mentioned Ubuntu servers  :S
<sense> irc.ubuntu.com:8001 is probably preferred
<sense> Would allow us to quickly switch to other servers without losing everyone in the channels, I guess.
<Zdra> is that an ubuntu-specific patch for empathy?
<vish> sense: the problem is both are the same , but no one refers to them as Ubuntu servers either.. why not just remove Ubuntu servers?
<sense> vish: The Freenode entry is also using irc.ubuntu.com as the server?
<vish> sense: no , it has freenode as its server
<sense> vish: then that is the difference
<vish> sense: but both just use freenode , i asked on -irc, they are both same
<sense> vish: That is true, but if we might want to switch to other IRC servers we could just make irc.ubuntu.com redirect to something else and everyone would switch easily.
<vish> Zdra: which patch, there is one forwarded upstream , and cassid-y has requested a few changes
<vish> ?
<vish> sense: we wont be switching from freenode ;p
<sense> vish: Maybe this is something for the desktop team to consider. Do we want to keep references to Ubuntu Server as a separate IRC server or not.
<Zdra> vish, to make freenode the default, yes. But if you want ubuntu to be the default then I guess that's an ubuntu patch for the package
<sense> vish: I know. ;)
<vish> Zdra: there needs to be a default server option available , upstream using Gimpnet is good , while each distro changes to its own server
<didrocks> ogra: the session desktop file should be shipped in the settings package, not the launcher. You should Replaces:
<didrocks> (and remove it from the launcher)
<vish> Zdra: are the two servers[freenode, Ubuntu servers] listed in the upstream version too?
<kiwinote> didrocks, mvo: fyi having oneconf installed adds half a second warm startup time and 2.7 seconds cold startup time to s-c every single time it is launched..
<didrocks> kiwinote: hum, weird, almost all is async, can it be with desktopcouch loading?
<kiwinote> didrocks, mvo: which may not seem a lot, but it does take warm startups from a total time of 1 second to 1.5 seconds in the branch i'm working on
<kiwinote> didrocks: I haven't yet looked into what precisely the cause is
<asac> pitti: scheduler runs are once an hour? thought it was every 30 min
<pitti> asac: scheduler?
<asac> publisher ;)
<asac> pitti: ^
<pitti> asac: oh, publisher? yes, every hour at :3
<didrocks> kiwinote: do you want to trace that, like adding before loading plugin and after?
<pitti> it takes some 50 mins, so it can't run faster
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> kiwinote: to have real data :)
<asac> ok so thats unfortunate timing then ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: uh, that is not good
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind sponsoring the pacakge in http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/swt-gtk/ for me please?
<kiwinote> didrocks: the time is the time to execute self.plugin_manager.load_plugins() from within the s-c app.py, if that is what you mean?
<didrocks> kiwinote: exactly
<chrisccoulson> i can't upload it :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you dont' happen to have the source.changes still?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems I'd need to install a gazillion packages just to build the source
<chrisccoulson> pitti - should do, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've put the source.changes there too now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uploading (argh, includes orig.tar.gz)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, see you could use uploads right out of the mozilla set ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - want me to rebuild it without the orig.tar.gz?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it would be useful ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nah, already uploaded
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> DEBUG:softwarecenter.plugin:/usr/share/software-center/plugins/oneconf_plugin.py module loading time: 0.170000
<didrocks> DEBUG:softwarecenter.plugin:/usr/share/software-center/plugins/oneconf_plugin.py module init_plugin time: 0.000000
<didrocks> mvo: kiwinote ^
<didrocks> and my laptop has more than 3 years, not the fastest one
<didrocks> then, there is some async desktopcouch and network call that can slowdown startup time
<kiwinote> didrocks: could it have anything to do with the u1 servers or so? I have just been doing some testing for the last 20mins constantly getting slow timings and now I also get fast startup speeds??
<kiwinote> didrocks: I had managed to trace it down to oneconf.hosts before it all became fast..
<pitti> cd
<didrocks> kiwinote: there is no u1 server call before you open the u1login dialog
<didrocks> kiwinote: however, there are some desktopcouch call by dbus
<kiwinote> didrocks, I'll go and have some lunch now and have a better look afterwards to find out why..
<didrocks> kiwinote: great, enjoy! :)
<kiwinote> didrocks: thanks for the help!
<didrocks> kiwinote: thanks to you :)
<pitti> yay, compiz is installable again
<asac> :)
<seb128> didrocks, why did you reopen bug #592060?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592060 in libgee (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] libgee (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592060
<seb128> didrocks, do you still have bug #591158 and bug #591159 on your list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591158 in libunity-misc (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libunity-misc (affects: 1) (heat: 66)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591158
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591159 in dee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dee (affects: 1) (heat: 66)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591159
<didrocks> seb128: just to track the symbols file addition (see comment) so that I close it accordingly when debian sponsor my patch
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok
<didrocks> seb128: dee is ok, I can close it
<seb128> didrocks, asac said to assign back to him when it has a symbol file on the bug
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, doing that so
<seb128> thank you
<vish> seb128: there was a problem with the previous patch ,gnome Bug 530136 was re-opened and a new patch applied.  the "organize desktop by name" shows up in folders too :s
<ubot2> Gnome bug 530136 in Desktop ""Clean Up by Name" should be "Reset by name" or similar" [Trivial,Reopened] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=530136
<seb128> asac, ^ you were asking for srus yesterday ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not sure about why that extra step is needed :)
<seb128> vish, thanks
<vish> seb128: shall i re-open the lp bug or open a new one?
<seb128> vish, you can reopen the previous one
<asac> seb128: i asked for MIRs not SRUs
<vish> seb128: ok neat, thanks
<asac> you can close if it has symbol file
<seb128> asac, sorry that was a typo, we were speaking about mirs ;-)
<didrocks> asac: ok, closing it so
<asac> didrocks: which one was it?
<asac> dee?
<didrocks> asac: dee
<didrocks> libunity-misc still wait for an upload for that, I'm pushing the packaging branch now
<didrocks> libgee is waiting for debian sponsorship
<asac> ok looks ok
<asac> you are core dev, arent you?
<didrocks> right
<asac> maybe close bugs in changelog ;)
<asac> ok ... just wondered because you said its waiting for an pload
<asac> but you talked about debian i figure
<didrocks> asac: exactly, as we are in sync for libgee
<didrocks> asac: well, closing MIR bug in changelog is weird, but can do for next upload of libunity-misc if needed :)
<asac> didrocks: this one was a follow up bug after a pre-promotion
<asac> iirc
<didrocks> yes
<asac> so its fine imo ;)
<didrocks> ok :)
<pitti> first ubuntu alternate candidates posted to tracker, FYI
<pitti> they should be installable, but smoketesting appreciated
<pitti> asac: argh, elementary depends on edje; so, another two hours
<kiwinote> didrocks: it turns out that the fast loading time was just a typo i had made meaning that only part of the plugin was loaded
<kiwinote> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472621/ has all the times
<kiwinote> didrocks: the slowest thing is 'from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase'
<didrocks> kiwinote: ok, I'll ping desktopcouch people about that, not sure I can do a lot there :/
<pitti> didrocks: ubuntu-netbook built and published to tracker, FYI
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, syncing the iso
<seb128> pitti, do we have candidate desktop as well or only the alternates ones?
<pitti> seb128: it's still building
<seb128> ok
<pitti> didrocks: still within the limit, 699 MB \o/
<didrocks> pitti: awesome! thanks for your work there :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back didrocks
 * seb128 hugs pitti as well, what we would do without you
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can we fit chromium on it now?
 * chrisccoulson hides
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, I thought it was there already
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't think so. perhaps didrocks knows though
<pitti> ISTM that this is a change that we should do rather earlier than later?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: we didn't change our opinion since the discussion we had :)
<pitti> seb128: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100803.1/
<pitti> grab'em while they're hot :)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, no chromium by default this cycle, chrisccoulson didn't have time for it due to the firefox security updates and we still have issues to sort
<didrocks> seb128: hum, do you have that issue too? click on a menu, try to use the keyboard to switch items without touching the mouse, does it focus again the first element (where the cursor it) after half a second?
<seb128> didrocks, under unity?
<didrocks> seb128: no, under GNOME here
<didrocks> like, click on Applications (with the mouse)
<didrocks> then, use the arrow keys to select another item
<didrocks> damn, I get no more the issue :/
<seb128> no, I don't get it
<didrocks> oh I get it with only left/right
<seb128> I clicked on applications, left
<didrocks> so, click on Applications, then right to select places
<seb128> no issue
<didrocks> hum, I get it there
<didrocks> not sure how to debug that
<seb128> do you have unclutter running?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> let me stop it
<seb128> can you stop it and try again?
<didrocks> kill?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> unclutter is guilty
<seb128> ok, I'm not surprised
<seb128> uninstall it
<seb128> we stopped shipping it by default it was only for alpha2 for testing
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
 * kenvandine kind of liked the pointer getting hidden
<kenvandine> but bugs be bugs :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey guys :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, your blog post about frozen main has an empty link
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: whoops, thanks! fixed
<seb128> robert_ancell, had a nice flight back? sorry I lost you at the airport, they had a second security check point and side to the airport and my flight was there
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I thought you were getting special treatment!!
<robert_ancell> seb128, has your sickness cleared up?
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> did you manage to avoid getting the guadaflu? ;-)
<seb128> I spent saturday mostly sleeping and I'm fine since sunday
<didrocks> seb128: no Zelda this week-end, so?
<seb128> didrocks, no ;-)
<seb128> zelda is not a weekend thing
<seb128> it would require some weeks of holidays :p
<didrocks> seb128: heh, right :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I think I'm just on the tail end of it.  I slept all morning/afternoon Sunday, was surprised I managed to sleep Sunday evening too!
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> asac: do you have a n-l-efl upload ready, to build against the new -06 ABI stack?
<pitti> it's uninstallable right now
<asac> pitti: no yet ... wanted to do that once the stack was sorted
<asac> is all there now?
<pitti> ogra: ^ FYI
<asac> elementary still missing
<pitti> asac: not yet, I was just wondering (and ogra asked about an image build)
<pitti> asac: elementary waiting on edje publisher
<asac> it wouldnt build atm
<asac> (i would guess)
<pitti> asac: *nod*
<asac> let me prepare the update though
<ogra> asac, you didnt tell me it would take me a day out of business when you asked for uploading n-l-efl
 * ogra wasnt aware that would require the whole stack
<asac> i was asking about the whole stack
<ogra> i somehow wasnt aware :/
<asac> there were a few unfortunate steps here. one was that the sync happened EOD yesterday rather than lunch time, so the stack needed love today
<ogra> well, it is how it is
<asac> right
<asac> all will be fine today ;)
<seb128> sorry about the sync delay
<seb128> I would have waved things through new yesterday evening if I realized that was required
<seb128> anyway it's almost sorted now
<asac> seb128: np at all
<pitti> didrocks: hm, current netbook iso shows close/minimize/maximize buttons in the panel
<pitti> (which overlap with the "desktop" menu)
<pitti> known?
<didrocks> pitti: known and bug filed
<pitti> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> and I get the ubuntu-one bar in each folder; also known?
<pitti> kenvandine: ^
<pitti> (in nautilus)
<ogra> thats surely a promotional thing :)
<didrocks> pitti: it's like that for quite a long time now :/
<seb128> pitti, that's "not a bug" :-(
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so seems there's a bug report in order
<pitti> seb128: ..
<pitti> u1 harassing me to sync each and every folder is not a bug??
<seb128> pitti, design thinks it's not easy enough to figure how to use u1 without those
<seb128> pitti, I'm with you on this one, especially that I don't use ubuntuone at all
<pitti> and if people actually click on that in their video folder, and they have a fully saturated dsl link for the next three years (and thus broken internet), that's also not a bug?
<pitti> djsiegel: halp! ^
<seb128> pitti, you want to talk to johnlea
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah
<kenvandine> pitti, it is better than it was...
<ronoc> bl8: do you intend to implement the mpris method raise()
<seb128> kenvandine, do we have a reference bug for that "issue"?
<ronoc> bl8: that would be great if you would
<kenvandine> it had said "Ubuntu One: disabled" with a enable button in every folder
<kenvandine> a bunch of us hit enable... which synced that folder :)
<kenvandine> seb128, only for the text that was there sucking
<kenvandine> not for the presence of that bar or not
<seb128> seems there is a couple of ones about not spamming every dialog with the bar
<seb128> not sure if one is used for discussion with design etc though
<seb128> can you try to figure that out?
<kenvandine> not that i saw, but i can find out
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: I filed bug 612988, please confirm/ack/etc.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612988 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[nautilus] shows ubuntu-one ribbon in each folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612988
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll comment on the bug... but the "Ubuntu One" isn't enough, i think it should display a banner on each folder that is set to sync and have a menu entry to enable syncing that folder
<didrocks> pitti: should the OEM setup ask for setuping an account name at first launch after install?
<kenvandine> or maybe just a small button or something... the banner takes up way too much space
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<pitti> kenvandine: right-click menu isn't enough?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll have a try on the regular desktop install before opening a bug for UNE
<kenvandine> no, what happens with touch devices someday?
<kenvandine> my biggest complaint is the space... it is like 40px high, or more
<kenvandine> and the button is way too inviting
<kenvandine> maybe just an u1 icon in the toolbar, and when you click it you can control the state with some popup menu of some sort...
<kenvandine> dunno
<pitti> ok
<kenvandine> anyway, i'll comment and make sure johnlea sees it
<kenvandine> that banner is freaking huge :/
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> there should also be a way to say "I don't use ubuntuone, stop spamming me with advertisement banners"
<staz> +1
<seb128> hey staz
<seb128> mvo, pitti: have you seen bugs similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/472659/?
<seb128> dpkg " error in Version string `3.1.2-56127_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number"
<staz> seb128: hello :)
<seb128> ronoc is getting that when trying to upgrade his maverick today
<kenvandine> seb128, it could be smart about it and only display it if you have a u1 account configured
<kenvandine> but i think they also want to drive the action of wanting to sync files directly into account signup
<seb128> well even if that case
<didrocks> kenvandine: even with that, I don't want to get that on every single folder I have
<seb128> if I share one folder only I don't need a banner to be displayed on every user dir for ever
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: vish said in bug #542806 that you had a patch to fix.  I'm wondering if this patch will still allow for scroll to bottom when you're already at the bottom of a chat window
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542806 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "In chat rooms, empathy should not scroll to the bottom whenever a new message is received. (affects: 22) (dups: 1) (heat: 121)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542806
<pitti> seb128: I didn't, no
<seb128> pitti, ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, not sure i understand what you mean
<bcurtiswx> in a chat room, if i'm already at the bottom of the chat window, i would expect it to auto scroll to bottom for me
<kenvandine> oh, i doubt it would
<kenvandine> well, actually maybe it would
 * kenvandine needs to fix that branch and do a release
<bcurtiswx> well, before your patch, it does (no matter what).  im wondering if you patch removes that only if you're not already at the bottom of the chat window
<mvo> kiwinote: I just merged the "getting-small-stuff-right" branch, could you please remerge to look over my changes? I did some minor tweaks and would appreciate a quick review on them
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, I'll have a look as soon as trunk has reloaded
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks!
<seb128> mvo, !!!
<seb128> mvo, saw my ping just before? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: no
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks: can one of you guys please review lp:~ken-vandine/gwibber/libgwibber-ubuntu ?
<mvo> seb128: oh, now
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: reviewing it
<kenvandine> thx!
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<mvo> seb128: I bet its dpkg not sanitizing the stuff it writes out to the status file anymore
<mvo> seb128: or did you go wild in it manually ;)
<mvo> seb128: or maybe it got more picky :)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, no prompt after first boot for setting up an user account as well with OEM installation for the desktop image
<kenvandine> seb128, i also have a branch for gnome-utils that embeds the gwibber posting widget in gnome-screenshot... but that won't be a maverick thing i suspect :)
<seb128> mvo, ronoc is the one having the issue
<seb128> ronoc, there?
<ronoc> seb128: hey
<ronoc> shall i try again ?
<seb128> mvo, any suggestion of what ronoc can do to get out of it?
<seb128> ronoc, yes please
<vish> bcurtiswx: hmm , iirc the nicolo's patch was turning off the auto-scrolling and nothing more
<ronoc> seb128: still the same problem
<bcurtiswx> vish: that can be a major problem for auto-scrolling when already at bottom of chat window (which we want to happen)
<vish> bcurtiswx: hmm , i meant turn off auto-scrolling always.. should scroll normally
<kiwinote> mvo: the changes all work ok; the only point I would have is that the display_name and display_summary aren't really properties of an application object.., but don't worry about that
<mvo> seb128: yeah, make the "*U*buntu" a "*u*buntu"
<mvo> seb128: lower case
<seb128> mvo, manually in the status file or?
<mvo> seb128: if he wants his system back  Ithink so
<bcurtiswx> vish: OK, good to know.  otherwise we'd get a flood of regression bugs :-\
<mvo> seb128: plus a bugreport
<seb128> ronoc, ^
<seb128> ronoc, can you edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and change 3.1.2-56127_Ubuntu_karmic to "ubuntu"
<vish> bcurtiswx: yeah , well , we'll keep an eye out what it does :)
<seb128> ronoc, and try again
<bcurtiswx> :)
<seb128> ronoc, 3.1.2-56127_Ubuntu_karmic -> 3.1.2-56127_ubuntu_karmic
<ronoc> seb128, mvo: sure
<mvo> kiwinote: right, I'm not too happy about it myself, but it feels also not right to make summary sometimes return a summary and sometimes not, I think they should be two different functions. were can we put it instead?
<mvo> ronoc: make a backup of the status file
<vish> kenvandine: any reason why we need both freenode and Ubuntu servers listed in the empathy irc channels list? why do we need both?
<mvo> ronoc: its *super* important :)
<ronoc> mvo: will do
<seb128> lol
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, it's probably best just to leave it as you have it in the meantime
<kenvandine> vish, i doubt we do
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks, I go over the other ones next
<vish> kenvandine: yeah , its an Ubuntu addition to the list then? i'v tried to look at every mention of irc and we only say freenode , shall we remove it? /me files bug :)
<kiwinote> mvo: it's only the deb-files one atm, the speed branch breaks with the new trunk stuff and deb-files branch so I'm fixing that atm, and the history-branch isn't ready yet
<bcurtiswx> irc-channels.xml i think if the file to edit
<bcurtiswx> vish, kenvandine:
<kenvandine> vish, i don't think we add it... but not sure
<bcurtiswx> ^^
<kiwinote> mvo: although there was actually one for app-install-data coming to think of it, but I'm not quite sure how much of that is auto-generated or not
<kenvandine> hang on, brb... testing something
<mvo> kiwinote: do you have any thoughts about moving the history into xapian index as well? I was wondering about it as on my system (with loads and loads of changes) the treeview becomes a bit slow
<mvo> kiwinote: most of app-intall-data is auto generated
<kiwinote> mvo: yes, I think that is the way to go for the history branch
<kiwinote> mvo: is the generating script available anywhere?
<mvo> kiwinote: yes, lp:~mvo/archive-crawler/mvo
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: the interessting parts are probably data/blacklist.cfg and data/blacklist_desktop.cfg
<ara> kenvandine, hey! Has rickspencer3 followed up with you and robertancell with the desktop testing program?
<ara> kenvandine, I was waiting to have lots and lots of testcases in my inbox when coming back from holidays ;-)
<seb128> hey ara
<seb128> ronoc, so, any luck?
<ronoc> seb128: nope afraid not
<seb128> still the same issue?
<ronoc> yes
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> ronoc, try dropping the "_" as well?
<mvo> ronoc: oh, that did not help?
<kenvandine> ara, hey... no, he hasn't mentioned it
<kenvandine> ara, and i forgot... got distracted with other stuff :)
<kenvandine> ara, i can whip up a couple today
<kenvandine> ara, what's the link?
<ronoc> seb128: which _ before or after the ubuntu
<vish> bcurtiswx: kenvandine: filed Bug #613012 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613012 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Remove "Ubuntu servers" from irc channel list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613012
<kenvandine> vish, thx
<vish> seb128: any objection to removing that ^^
<vish> ?
<seb128> ronoc, both
<ronoc> trying now
<seb128> vish, I don't really care, though the name probably speaks better to ubuntu users
<seb128> vish, btw you really want the restart required string change this way?
<ara> kenvandine, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications
<vish> seb128: the string is shown only when there is a restart , which is rare and not necessarily a wide menu problem
<kenvandine> ara, thx
<didrocks> "Ubuntu network/freenode" would maybe help to have only one relevant entry and answer to the two use case (newcomers and people knowing they have to look for freenode)
<seb128> vish, wouldn't it be better to figure a way to make the thing clear for all locales rather than saying that translators can use a non informative string if they language is verbose compared to english
<vish> didrocks: yeah ,for newcomers seems the only reason Ubuntu servers is there ,  thats why i checked the help docs , but everything only refers to freenode o.0
<seb128> vish, reality is that it will lead to menu layout issues
<seb128> vish, and restart required is not really a corner case, it happens almost every week
<didrocks> vish: still, I guess a lot of people will only seek for online help and won't look at documentation. Having an "ubuntu" entry can make them more confident (and this one as the default)
<ronoc> seb128, mvo: okay that worked, had to remove the underscores and make the U lower case in both the status and available files
<ronoc> thx guys
<mvo> ronoc: cheers, please make sure to report it
<seb128> ronoc, thank you, can you make sure you open a dpkg bug with the error and how you workarounded it?
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> actually … I think I will take a short break :)
<ronoc> will do, seb128 on launchpad ?
<seb128> ronoc, yes, against dpkg
<vish> didrocks: when they seek online help they read the docs right? but the docs only say freenode, why would they choose Ubuntu? irc is a concept a user doesnt really know about , irc is a developer network
<ronoc> grand
<ronoc> will do it in the next half hour
<seb128> ronoc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+filebug
<ronoc> seb128: thx
<seb128> np
<vish> seb128: i'v tried to think about making it shorter , but there is no other way to make the option clearer without getting verbose about what that option does or why the icon turned red..
<didrocks> vish: do you think they really read the doc? (see my last statement, I guess not) but well, I don't have the time to argue about that and don't really care ;)
<seb128> vish, did we get any actual user complain about the current way it's done?
<vish> seb128: beats me, [apart from the bug report about the wording], but that has been argued for a while and sabdfl was interested in it for a long time
<seb128> vish, I'm pondering if it's better to let the change uploaded then wait for bugs and then point you to screenshot about how it breaks menu layouts and argue than we need to change again then
<ronoc> seb128, mvo: bug #613018
<seb128> vish, or argue now to convince you that we will spare time by not uploading that change because it will just be weird in many locales
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613018 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg parse error caused by virtual box entry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613018
<seb128> ronoc, thanks
<vish> seb128: wfm , i just came up with a wording sabdfl liked and submitted the branch :)
<vish> seb128: /me just a messenger :)
<seb128> mvo, want to review and maybe sponsor bug #591470?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591470 in gdebi (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Gdebi crashes while trying to install a deb package, TypeError: not enough arguments for format string (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 92)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591470
<mvo> seb128: yes
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo, thank you
<bcurtiswx> vish: patch submitted for #613012
<vish> bcurtiswx: sweet!
<bcurtiswx> vish: what tags go on that now for review?
<vish> bcurtiswx: once we get kenvandine to upload it , patch-accepted :)
<bcurtiswx> vish: no patch-needs-review?
<vish> bcurtiswx: nope , everything tagged "patch" , is a needs-review
<vish> bcurtiswx: pls no new extra tags, we already have a lot of them ;)
<and471> nessita, I shall speak to you in a sec, just rebooting after messing around with dbus
<bcurtiswx> vish: haha, no worry.  I have the ability to reject changing ubuntu-us-dc to -ubuntu-us-statethatsnotastate (referring to US LoCO guidelines) :P
<kenvandine> vish, so the ubuntu server in empathy is from upstream
<kenvandine> we aren't adding that
<kenvandine> i wonder if they started out with a list of irc servers from a xchat config :)
<vish> odd , why are /they/ having that too :)
<vish> sending upstream as well..
<kenvandine> thx
<bcurtiswx> vish: it's triaged once you push it upstream
<bcurtiswx> I have to go work for a little while, g'day all
<and471> nessita, okay then :)
<nessita> and471: rodrigo_ is our tech lead, and Chipaca our manager. I've spoken with both of them about the design incompatibilities
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> let's wait for Chipaca
<seb128> how are you?
<nessita> hi seb128! how are ya?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks!
<rodrigo_> hi and471
<nessita> seb128: I'm pretty good :-)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<and471> rodrigo_, hi
<and471> mvo, mpt, we are going to speak about the login dialog (incompatibilities etc.)
<vish> kenvandine: thanks for finding where the problem was , set the patch as well upstream :)
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, got some rest after prague and the hague? :)
<vish> sent*
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, just enough to got over my GUADECflu
<rodrigo_> seb128, heh
<seb128> rodrigo_, weren't you supposed to come at GUADEC?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, I was supposed to go to Pague
<seb128> vish, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~joel-auterson/ubuntu/maverick/ibus/newmenuname/+merge/30391 seems ok to you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh ok, I though you were supposed to do both
<rodrigo_> seb128, since it was 2 weeks, I just chose Prague, but if I had known, I would have gone to GUADEC
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, it looked nice seeing the video streaming
<seb128> it was nice!
<rodrigo_> cool
<and471> seb128, vish, sorry to but in 'Allows you to adjust methods for keyboard input.' could just be 'Adjust methods for keyboard input'
<rodrigo_> seb128, also, nice that 3.0 is delayed :)
<vish> and471: snap!
<rodrigo_> seb128, btw, are you going to ship 2.32 in maverick?
<and471> seb128, vish, that would seem to fit with other menuitem comments
<vish> was about to say the same thing :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah nice, and yes for 2.32
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool
<seb128> and471, no worry, I use the chan to get feedback from people there, can you write that on the merge request?
<seb128> and471, thanks
<and471> seb128, sure
<Chipaca> hi :)
<nessita> look! a Chipaca!
<Chipaca> where! where!
<nessita> Chipaca, meet and471 and viceversa
<seb128> seems u1 are taking over you channel! ;-)
 * Chipaca looks around, frightened
<nessita> seb128: you'll have to use u1 any time soon :-D
<seb128> you->our
<seb128> nessita, I will try it just to see how it works to start ;-)
<nessita> Chipaca, rodrigo_: so, and471 and I were looking at the designs for providing login and reguistration functionalities to the desktop apps
<and471> Chipaca, hi :)
<nessita> and though the backends will behave pretty similar, the frontends were designed by different people (mpt and john lea)
<nessita> so they differ :-/
<Chipaca> for the record
<nessita> what needs to be decided, IMO, is: shall we make any effort in unifying those for this cycle?
<and471> mpt, mvo, Chipaca, rodrigo_,  basically I cam across the ubuntu-sso-client when doing the login frontend work for software-center and wanted to make sure we could minimise duplication of effort
<Chipaca> I'm fine with dumping our current design and going with yours
<rodrigo_> yes, me too, your design looiks better
<rodrigo_> much more simpler than ours, imo
<Chipaca> I think it will bring less confusion, and I'd be in favor of less confusion even if it weren't a better design
<and471> hehe, well thanks but it is mpt's design :D
<and471> no credit to me :)
<Chipaca> so, unification ftw :)
<and471> rodrigo_, Chipaca, I think unification is definitely better, a user doesn't want to have 2 different dialogs for the same thing, they want to be able to recognise it instantly
<rodrigo_> we need the backend stuff though, so that we can make calls from different apps, without having to implement the SSO REST calls in every app
<and471> otherwise they could be convinced it was a piece of phishing software etc.
<and471> rodrigo_, definitely
<and471> rodrigo_, the backend I am using was done by mvo
<rodrigo_> and471, what language is your code written in?
<and471> rodrigo_, but I think they could be merged easily
<and471> rodrigo_, software-center is in python
<rodrigo_> and471, ah, a backend? I thought you were doing direct REST calls
<nessita> and471: the issue is that the backend that mvo did does not provide a DBus api, that I think we need
<and471> rodrigo_, if you bzr branch lp:software-center and open sofwtarecenter/backend/restfulclient.py
<rodrigo_> and471, and, your GUI is inside software center code?
<and471> rodrigo_, that is where it is, I may be using the wrong terminology
<nessita> Chipaca: I agree on the merge, but can we do it on time for M?
<mpt> nessita, and471, sorry, in an interview at the moment
<and471> mpt, no problem we are just complimenting your design :)
<nessita> Chipaca: that's my biggest concern :-/
<rodrigo_> because as nessita says, we need to have a dbus interface that fires the dialog outisde from the app making the call to dbus
<and471> rodrigo_, it is in one file and so could be isolated pretty easily
<rodrigo_> and471, right, so if we merge, we'd need your GUI to be in ubuntu-sso-client (or any other place that can provide a DBus interface)
<and471> rodrigo_, the dbus thing is definitely important
<rodrigo_> yes, it's critical for us
<rodrigo_> we have apps in different languages needing this
<rodrigo_> and we don't want to reimplement the REST + GUI in all of them
<and471> rodrigo_, would it be easy to call the dialog from software-center using dbus, if it were in the ubuntu-sso-client code?
<rodrigo_> and471, yes, it would just be a few lines of code
<and471> rodrigo_, the benefit of this unification means the auth_token need only be stored in gnome-keyring once
<mvo> nessita: the backend stuff is very simple, it should trivial to make the UI talk to either dbus or the restfulclient.py stuff
<and471> not for everyother app
<rodrigo_> and471, well, you won't call the dialog itself, you would call a method and get signals with the result
<mvo> (sorry for being late in the discussion)
<and471> hey mvo, sorry I should have told you about this, I forgot :)
<mvo> and471: no worries, you handle it fine :)
<Chipaca> "trivial" and "doable in less than a week" are not the same thing :)
<nessita> mvo: hi there!
<mvo> hey Chipaca and nessita
<Chipaca> hi :)
<Chipaca> my concern is that sso is critical and already risky and I want to be really sure we can pull this off
<and471> rodrigo_, Chipaca, nessita, mvo, I think we all kinda agree it is best if these things are merged, however I think we also need to get the designers to agree on this
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you get bug #557240 in your upload queue for the next lucid sru you might do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557240 in ubufox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Disable "Report a Problem" menu item for the stable release (affects: 2) (heat: 48)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557240
<and471> Chipaca, the login dialog is pretty much done once I get my head around the network manager dbus stuff
<nessita> and471: what about registration?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's already in the queue ;)
<and471> Chipaca, I don't know how much has been done in ubuntu-sso-client on the login dialog
<Chipaca> and471: but that work is done, in ubuntu-sso :)
<micahg> seb128: should we turn that one off, it seems like the last GUI menu to report a bug in the stable release?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you set the merge request to merged and the bug to fix commited?
<Chipaca> and471: nessita knows more of the details, but it's essentially done
<and471> nessita, we don't do that, just logging in
<Chipaca> and we do registration :)
<Chipaca> I think the winner
<Chipaca> is
<Chipaca> your design, our backend :)
<seb128> micahg, we encourage stable user to use "get help" and the answer tracker
<Chipaca> I'll grab johnlea to make sure he agrees
<nessita> Chipaca: one thing
<and471> Chipaca, hehe
<and471> Chipaca, yup
<seb128> micahg, users technical enough to open bug reports will find their way to how to do it
<Chipaca> nessita: shoot
<nessita> and471, Chipaca: the design of mpt is simpler but we're still needing all the registration screens
<and471> nessita, definitely
<rodrigo_> right, it's missing that
<nessita> I mean, the first window is awesome as entry point
<Chipaca> it couldn't be simple, could it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<micahg> seb128: ok, does that mean I should watch the answer tracker also for potential issues?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<nessita> but then we need to keep using what we developed so far for resgitration, that wasn't trivial at all (lots of headaches)
<and471> the design is designed to offload registration to the web interface, this could be easily substituted for your registration
<nessita> and471: exactly
<nessita> what I'm *extremely* afraid is how we can schedule things so we actually complete the merge
<nessita> rodrigo_, Chipaca: ^
<seb128> micahg, do you manage to keep up with incoming bugs? the change was based on the fact that the number of bugs we receive is often low quality and higher traffic than what we can read, usually real bugs find their way to the bug tracker so reading bugs only should be enough
<micahg> seb128: no, so I guess I already have enough reports...
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, extreme
<micahg> seb128: thanks
<Chipaca> but... so tempting!
<rodrigo_> nessita, right
<seb128> micahg, ok, np
<nessita> Chipaca: we should have the merge ready for... today?
<nessita> :-D
<Chipaca> nessita: rodrigo_: and471: one way forwrad
<Chipaca> forward, also
<micahg> seb128: oh, I wanted to ask you about gjs, Debian did a mini soname transistion to libgjs0a, should I take that change and update any rdepends?
<Chipaca> nessita: rodrigo_: and471: would be to take and471 implementation of the design, slap in the registration bit of your implementation of the other design knowing it is ugly as anything and doesn't match, but still have a single client adn a single way of doing it
<seb128> micahg, I'm not sure why they did it but I guess we can as well follow their naming so that would be nice if you can
<Chipaca> and then, actually merge the designs in the time before ui freeze
<Chipaca> so, merge it the quickest, ugliest way
<Chipaca> so we have the features in line and quacking
<and471> Chipaca, how different are the designs?
<nessita> and471: did you use glade for the UI?
<micahg> seb128: ok, will do, I think they did it for the 0.7 bump actually
<and471> nessita, yes
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<Chipaca> heh, so it's a copy-and-paste job :-p
<and471> :)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, sounds good
 * Chipaca knows he's oversymplifying
<rodrigo_> nessita, does it sound feasible for you?
<Chipaca> i think her head exploded
<nessita> I'm thinking
<Chipaca> :-p
<nessita> honestly, I don't "see" the merge. So it's almost impossible for me to commit to it :-(
<nessita> though I want to have it
<nessita> Chipaca: we need to have this working for next... Thurday\?
<Chipaca> ah. Yes, you have far more details to merge than I have :)
<Chipaca> we need it *in M* by 0z thursday
<Chipaca> of next week
<nessita> Chipaca: we need to merge glade files, test cases, frontend glue
<nessita> I'm loving the idea, but can we define a backup plan?
<and471> nessita, glade files should be easy, I don't think we have tests for it yet :)
<nessita> and471: BAD BOY
<and471> nessita, I think backup would just be continue as we are
<nessita> Chipaca: miralo! they don't have tests...
<and471> nessita, have separate dialogs and then work on it for N
<and471> nessita, hey just for the dialog...
<nessita> and471: how can I trust your code if they don't have tests?
<Chipaca> nessita: I was about to say, I dont think too many people do tdd as we do it
<nessita> :-)
<Chipaca> backup plan
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, so this is another delta of risk to add to the schedule
<nessita> (the lack of tests)
<Chipaca> nessita: not really
<nessita> no?
<Chipaca> nessita: the backend is ours, and it's tested
<Chipaca> nessita: so the missing tests are on part of the frontend
<nessita> yes
<Chipaca> nessita: it's a risk we can carry forward, part of the merge that doens't have to be done so early
<Chipaca> so, a risk for the quality of M
<Chipaca> but not a risk for us getting the feature in
<nessita> right
<Chipaca> there's a thin line :)
<nessita> agreed
<Chipaca> backup plan: if by *Friday* the merge isn't done, we revert to shipping separately
<Chipaca> where "done" will be your call if you want to make it, but I can do it if it's too much pressure
<and471> Chipaca, good idea, I am on holiday on friday XD
<nessita> Chipaca: who will be tackling which part of the merge? byt parts I mean:
<and471> nessita, what would you need me to do as part of the merge?
<nessita> * merging the dialog into ubuntu-sso (I can do that)
<bl8> ronoc: Update done, with Raise() : http://gitorious.org/~bl8/banshee/bl8-clone/commits/mpris
<and471> nessita, if you need me to help at all :)
<Chipaca> nessita: and471: you two guys are probably the most knowledgeable about that. alecu also.
<nessita> * using the Dbus service in software center (volunteers? :-))
<Chipaca> I can't really call those shots :)
<and471> nessita, sorry I am clueless about dbus
<ronoc> bl8 excellent thx dude
<Chipaca> and471: would you be confortable doing the glade merge, so nessita can do the dbus on software center?
<nessita> and471: maybe mvo can give us a hand?
<Chipaca> oooh, smart :)
<soby>  anyone help me in fixing my audio on my laptop....its not working.
<and471> Chipaca, I can do glade definitely, but I don't know what the merging will then look like
<and471> soby, try #ubuntu
<soby> ok
<and471> Chipaca, i.e. what are we using from each?
<nessita> Chipaca: I prefer rto do the merge of the visual part, if possible
<nessita> and471: I can certainly use your help on splitting the code (isolating it)
<and471> nessita, sure, though I must stress it is pretty isolated :)
<Chipaca> ooh, look, an mvo!
<and471> hehe
<nessita> an  mvo!!!
<mvo> I'm back!
<mvo> network issues
<Chipaca> mvo: we're shooting for the merge
<mvo> coooool
<Chipaca> mvo: but, we're really right
<mvo> right? or tight (timewise?)
<Chipaca> mvo: can you do the dbus calls in software center?
<Chipaca> tight
<Chipaca> tight, typo. rypo typo.
<mvo> sure, dubs is no problem
<nessita> ueeeeeeeeee
<Chipaca> no, I mean
<Chipaca> can you *do* them :)
<Chipaca> write the code
<Chipaca> so we don't have to worry about it
<nessita> mvo: of course we'll provide the API and stuff
<mvo> yeah, that should be fine
 * Chipaca dances
<mvo> I think its the right thing to do
<mvo> so I'm happy to support you :)
<mvo> and I'm also happy to see the work from and471 getting used, I think its pretty sweet
<mvo> (the UI)
<Chipaca> we just move to the next quantum level of crazy for the rest of the week. Pah!
<rodrigo_> cool :)
<and471> nessita, this is the only specific code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472710/
<and471> hehe
<and471> mvo, thanks :)
<and471> so can someone write up a list of tasks on a wiki page?
<rodrigo_> so, and471: can you help nessita in doing the merge?
<and471> rodrigo_, yup, until Friday, then I am off
<rodrigo_> ok, nessita, is that ok then?
<nessita> and471: Friday you're on or until Thrusday?
<and471> nessita, Thursday will be the last day I can do it
<nessita> rodrigo_, Chipaca: I'm still digesting this :-) but I think we'll nail this
<rodrigo_> ok!
<rodrigo_> yay for merging!! :D
<and471> :)
<nessita> and471: perfect. So, today I can't start doing this, I'm still binding our backend to our frontend
<nessita> and471: but I'd like to meet with you tomorrow 8am my time
<nessita> that would be for you...
<nessita> better 8:30am :-D
 * and471 calls up wolframalhpa again...
<and471> 11:30
<nessita> and471: does that work for you?
<and471> nessita, sounds good
<and471> nessita, hehe yep
<nessita> and471: ok then!
 * nessita shivers
<and471> nessita, the rest of today I shall lift the login code out into a completely new file, so it should not have any software-center ties
<nessita> and471: *awesome*
<nessita> well, I think now I'm gonna go to scream a bit in the balcony, and then come back to do some more work
<and471> hehe
<and471> Chipaca, you seem to have best overview of all of this, could you write up a plan of action?
<nessita> Chipaca: are you clearing this out with design team?
<Chipaca> and471: I'll try
<Chipaca> nessita: I will
 * nessita loves not to have to deal with talking to people :-D
<and471> Chipaca, thanks
<Chipaca> and471: i'll probably pester you and nessita about the details. The steps in my head are 1. merge, 2. profit
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> nessita: my pleasure; you're better at building stuff than I am anyway :)
<and471> sounds about right
<mvo> profit!
<gicmo> PROFIT!
<mvo> :)
 * mvo hugs gicmo
<rodrigo_> hey gicmo
<and471> nessita, does your backend hook into gnome-keyring yet?
<nessita> and471: it will, since today or tomorrow
<nessita> and471: alecu is working on that, if you need to ask him something
<and471> nessita, it is just that I have already done it, so I could give him the code
<and471> nessita, what is his IRC nick?
<nessita> and471: yes please! alecu
<seb128> sorry u1-ers but it's meeting time for the desktop team now so you will have to be quiet or move to another channel ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, pitti, hey
<nessita> seb128: no problem, thanks for the patience!
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> (did I forget anybody?)
 * tremolux waves
<seb128> rickspencer is on holidays this week
<seb128> so I'm leading the meeting
<ArneGoetje> Hi all... I'm still around.
<seb128> hey ArneGoetje
<seb128> ok, nice ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> ok, so let's get started
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> not outstanding action it seems
<gicmo> hey mvo!
 * gicmo hugs mvo back
<gicmo> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<gicmo> rodrigo_, what was your lame excuse for not coming to GUADEC again?
<gicmo> ;-)
<rodrigo_> gicmo, how you're doing?
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne "generations" work has landed for the client, this is the peformance improvements for file sync.  There are still a few items to finish on the server side, but that will be done very soon.
<rodrigo_> gicmo, didn't want to see you :)
<gicmo> rodrigo_, ahh, valid reason I guess!
<gicmo> ;-)
<kenvandine> single signon client is about ready, but blocked on server deployment by ISD.  ubuntuone-preferences and the music store plugin are ready to use it if it lands.  If the sso client doesn't make it, they gracefully fall back to the web login.
<rodrigo_> gicmo, no, seriously, I had a travel the week before for the platform spring
<rodrigo_> sprint
<gicmo> ah!
<gicmo> i see
<seb128> rodrigo_, gicmo: sorry but we are having a meeting there
<rodrigo_> gicmo, so didn't feel like being 2 weeks away
<rodrigo_> oh sorry
<seb128> rodrigo_, gicmo: can you move to query?
<gicmo> sure, sorry seb
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> so U1 is looking ok for a3... sso didn't make it for a3 but that is pretty low risk i think if we get it soon
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I hope they will work on improving the changes they did this cycle
<kenvandine> DX has been keeping a great schedule of getting stuff out, things are in pretty good shape
<Chipaca> and471: do you have a screenshot? I'm talking with johnlea :)
<seb128> especially the nautilus and rhythmbox ones
<kenvandine> seb128, well the generations stuff should be a big improvement for file sync
<seb128> we got bugs about nautilus being quite slow due to u1
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> and the rb u1 icon in the bar is weird
<seb128> the dialog with no "close" but just "tweet" as well
<mvo> and471, Chipaca: I'm off for dinner, but if there is anything I can help with the merge, please let me know I will read scrollback
<kenvandine> is there a bug on that?
<kenvandine> that could be ported to use libgwibber :)
<kenvandine> and the icon should probably look different
<seb128> dunno, I will open one later if not
<kenvandine> or be represented differently
<kenvandine> please assign the ubuntu bug to me
<kenvandine> so i see it
<seb128> kenvandine, dx do you know where we stand concerning the connman indicator?
<kenvandine> right now it is confusing imho
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> i think the plan is to go with connman in une still, right?
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<seb128> I doubt it
<kenvandine> i asked kvalo about that in prague
<kenvandine> he thought we still would... but i know OEMs don'e want it
<kenvandine> yet
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, we talked about it together in Prague, it will be very late for the change
<seb128> ok, I will follow up with you guys and dx about that later
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> does anybody has other questions for kenvandine?
<didrocks> no question for me
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> afternoon
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i don't get notified in the indicator anymore when someone highlights me in xchat
<Riddell>  - 4.5.0 is in the archive and compiled, although some changes from upstream are still possible and kde-l10n needs to be uploaded again
<Riddell>  - CDs for alpha 3 due to be spinned after this publisher run
<Riddell>  - message indicator on for chat but not e-mail clients following kubuntu meeting decision
<Riddell>  - yay our new website finally went live
<Riddell>  - reverted back to dragon video player, kaffeine has issues
<Riddell>  - ubuntuone-kde file syncing progressing well, mostly blocked on 'upstream' merging patches to support kwallet
<Riddell> in unrelated news, libmpcdec3 did a transition to libmpcdec6 and gstreamer needs to update, who does that?
<seb128> did debian did the same transition?
<Riddell> yes
<seb128> I guess any motu who wants to rebuild it or resync on debian
<seb128> since it's in universe
<Riddell> ok
<seb128> feel free to do an upload if you want
<kenvandine> Riddell, upstreaming being OLS right?
<Riddell> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> Riddell, feel free to point me at those patches and i will get on them about it :)
<Riddell> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/kwallet-support/+merge/311
<micahg> Riddell: bug 611024 is for the libmpcdec transition, seems gstreamer was forgotten
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611024 in xmms2 (Ubuntu) (and 13 other projects) "Rebuild for libmpcdec3 → libmpcdec6 transition (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611024
<Riddell> no https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/kwallet-support/+merge/31138
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/desktopcouch/kwallet-support/+merge/31135
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<seb128> anybody having questions or comments about the kubuntu update?
<seb128> seems not, moving on
<seb128> didrocks, UNE update?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> Fresh unity from Monday, ready for rocking A3:
<didrocks> * add support for places in the launcher
<didrocks> improved power and CPU management (more to come!)
<didrocks> browseable unity-place-files
<didrocks> lot of bug fixes
<didrocks> UNE got shotwell by default for A3!
<didrocks> evolution and banshee got dedicated desktop file for UNE session but not showing up in the session (bug in unity-place-applications)
<didrocks> banshee still wait on the udev backend to be merged into trunk
<didrocks> that's it, A3 is looking good in a nutshell :)
<seb128> didrocks, do you still have any mir pending approval?
<seb128> didrocks, if you do please ping asac about those
<didrocks> (special kudos to pitti for the image size)
<didrocks> seb128: there will be two: banshee once the udev backend is there, and another one for zg-extension with the new zg
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> but for now, I'm not blocked
<seb128> alright
<seb128> didrocks, nice job!
<chrisccoulson> and mir for chromium too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let's come back in that after the status updates
<chrisccoulson> ok, carry on ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think will still need you, feel free to run for your dinner
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<tremolux> seb128: hi!
<tremolux> of, s-c update:
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot, still some free minutes there :)
<tremolux> Buy Something: Good progress client and server, end-to-end integration demoed in Prague with test server; now refining UI, improve error handling, integrate metadata support
<tremolux> New Apps: New apps displayed in carousel and in list ordered by date they appeared (newest first), custom metadata and LP icon support near-complete
<tremolux> UI Enhancements: Added support to detect and display packages for which there is not an associated repository (or it has been disabled)
<tremolux> General: We nailed down a plan at Prague rally for long-term server-side metadata capabilities (meanwhile we are using current LP facility)
<tremolux> (detailed report on wiki, thanks!)
<tremolux> (woah, large)
<seb128> tremolux, thanks
<tremolux> seb128: sure thing  :)
<tremolux> I think we are in good shape for a3
<seb128> impressive work going on s-c this cycle, kudos to you, mvo, didrocks and other contributors ;-)
<tremolux> thanks a lot seb128  :)
<seb128> anybody having any s-c related question?
<seb128> didrocks landed oneconf to maverick this week on a similar note if people want to test it
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> the freeze for alpha3 started today
<seb128> you are welcome to help testing iso if you can
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-3.html
<seb128> that's our workitems line for this cycle
<seb128> not really great but it got a bit unregular due to holidays, confs, travelling, etc
<seb128> we postponed and dropped some specs but nothing which was important
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kenvandine, tremolux: you still have one work item, if you don't get it done by thursday please don't forget to move it to beta
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> other remaining items are mostly raof
<tremolux> will do
<seb128> now is about time to get your list of work items for next iteration on shape as well
<seb128> ideally we would have those defined before alpha3
<seb128> so please try to spend some time on that this week
<seb128> don't take over what you can do
<seb128> and let's try to take holidays and conferences into account this cycle
<seb128> so if you are away during august please adjust your workitems count to reflect that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that said, going back to chrisccoulson's question
<seb128> chrisccoulson, chromium? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is your workload atm? settling down a bit after the firefox security updates?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've had time to do other maintenance activities, write a firefox extension and write a bot for uploading symbols to mozilla
<seb128> nice
<chrisccoulson> it's been a nice change :)
<seb128> how is the firefox bug to upstream thing going?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we're mostly there. i'm currently blocked on being able to push the crash symbols from the datacenter, but i'm talking to IS about that now
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> so i'll probably be uploading symbols manually in the meantime, which is not good for my bandwidth ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you will have some time for chromium to check with the security team and fta what implication moving to main would have?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. we need fta to still be able to upload it really
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we also need to figure what to do for translations, I guess for now it would just not have langpacks or translations stripping
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we have rdepends that will need to be promoted as well if we promote chromium?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure yet, i'll look at that though
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can you take an action item to check that for next meeting?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<chrisccoulson> also,
<seb128> [ACTION] chrisccoulson to check chromium rdepends and to figure what implication promoting it would have for security and contributors
<chrisccoulson> people are still having issues with buildd capacity (particularly with PPA's), and that's going to get a whole lot worse with chromium in main
<Chipaca> and471: mvo: nessita: rodrigo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheGreatUbuntuSingleSignOnClientsMergeOf2010 (WIP)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how we're going to handle that ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we got an ack for extra buildds
<seb128> so the situations should be better rsn
<seb128> I'm not sure when rsn is though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> fta^^^
<seb128> ok
<seb128> any other topic? questions? comment?
<fta> chrisccoulson, yeah, i won't hold my breath on that though
<seb128> ok, seems note
<seb128> thanks everybody, and don't forget to get your beta work items in shape this week
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> seb128, get a chance to look at libgwibber?
<Chipaca> sorry for interrupting :-/
<kenvandine> Chipaca, done now :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ups, doing that now
<kenvandine> Chipaca, PROFIT
<kenvandine> +!
<tremolux> thanks all!
 * tremolux goes in search of lunch
<and471> Chipaca, thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: and471: mvo: I've added some real steps, if you could take a look and add/edit, much appreciation and plenty of lauding will happen
<seb128> kenvandine, for the gir binaries you should use ${gir:Depends}
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, and call dh_girepository in the rules
<seb128> kenvandine, rather than listing gir depends by hand ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, you can use libwnck or gnome-menus as an example
<kenvandine> ah, then i can drop those?
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> yes, it's working as shlibs:Depends
<seb128> kenvandine, documentations binaries should be arch all
<and471> nessita, I am writing up a document that outlines how the frontend accesses the backend so it should be easy to port
<seb128> kenvandine, gir1.0-gwibber-gtk-0.0 please copy the second part of the gir1.0-gwibber-0.0 description as well
<seb128> kenvandine, ie the "This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to..."
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, "This package contains files that are needed to build applications." is not correct for the documentation binaries ;-)
<kenvandine> true :)
 * kenvandine hates writing descriptions :)
<seb128> don't tell me ;-)
<seb128> lot of binaries in that one, that's boring work
<seb128> kenvandine, "Copyright (C) 2010 Neil Jagdish Patel"
<seb128> should go in the debian copyright as well
<seb128> quite some sources have it
<kenvandine> yeah... and i think i copied some of that from stuff from dbusmenu before debian fixed it all up :)
<kenvandine> ah, right
<seb128> kenvandine, I think you should better put the packaging copyright under the same license has the source
<kenvandine> well, it seems weird to me to license packaging lgpl
<seb128> I think the debian guys complaining about the packaging being GPL and the source LGPL last time
<kenvandine> nothing links to it :)
<seb128> juil. 19 17:12:35 <Np237>       pochu: if the packaging is GPLv3 that makes the binaries GPLv3, this will cause a lot of trouble.
<seb128> juil. 19 17:14:09 <Np237>       pochu: then if the packaging is just 10 lines of cdbs, it’s not copyrightable
<kenvandine> indeed
 * kenvandine will change it though... no strong opinions, it's just weird
<seb128> well I'm not sure in practice it makes any difference
<seb128> right, same here
<seb128> I don't really care
<seb128> but if somebody has a strong opinion about it I'm curious to know what difference it makes ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, anything else?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm checking the build result now but seems fine otherwise
 * kenvandine does a test build with the gir:Depends change
<seb128> kenvandine, seems fine to me
<seb128> kenvandine, great work!
<and471> Chipaca, hehe, epic name for the wikipage XD
<Chipaca> :) it needs an introduction along the lines of "it was the year 2010, and <yadda yadda>"
<kenvandine> seb128, thx, pushed my changes
<kenvandine> well, pushing...
<kenvandine> done :)
<and471> :)
<pochu> seb128: since I've been highlighted :) AFAIUI, the stuff you use to build something affects its license, that's why e.g. config.guess is GPL but has an exception to relicense it as your program
<and471> Chipaca, representatives spanning the globes put their age-old differences aside to do one thing...
<pochu> # As a special exception to the GNU General Public License, if you
<pochu> # distribute this file as part of a program that contains a
<pochu> # configuration script generated by Autoconf, you may include it under
<pochu> # the same distribution terms that you use for the rest of that program.
<pochu> seb128: so the packaging could be GPL as long as it included such an exception ;)
<and471> *globe
<seb128> hey pochu, how are you? ;-)
<pochu> IANAL though, so I may be wrong :)
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor to universe?
<kenvandine> pochu, me either :)
<pochu> seb128: hi :) fine, enjoying holidays ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, but it's about time you run for MOTU ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah yeah :)
<kenvandine> i'll do my application
<pochu> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pochu, I'm fine thank you, had fun a the canonical distro sprint and at GUADEC, got a conference flu at the end to change and I'm catching up with what happened during those 2 weeks now
<seb128> kenvandine, would be nice to use .symbols for new packages btw
<pochu> oh GUADEC :) I wanted to attend it & GHM, but I ended attending none of them...
<seb128> kenvandine, uploaded
<kenvandine> seb128, i haven't done a package from scratch using symbols, i guess just drop the DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS and use what gets created for me at build?
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, drop that but nothing get created for you at build
<seb128> sec
<seb128> kenvandine, just run "dpkg-gensymbols -pbinary" after the build
<seb128> it will give you a diff for "binary"
<seb128> ie "dpkg-gensymbols -plibgwibber0"
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> you can apply it as libgwibber0.symbols
<mpt> and471, nessita, hi, what's up?
<seb128> kenvandine,
<seb128> dpkg-gensymbols -plibgwibber0 -v0.0.2 -Odebian/libgwibber0.symbols
<and471> hey mpt
<kenvandine> done already
<seb128> kenvandine, run that for example in the build dir
<and471> mpt, basically we want to merge the login dialog for the ubuntu one client and SC
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, just make sure to use 0.0.2 not 0.0.2-0ubuntu1, revisions are often not needed
<kenvandine> i didn't specify -v, but sed fixed me up
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> ;-)
<and471> mpt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheGreatUbuntuSingleSignOnClientsMergeOf2010
<and471> mpt, that is all the coding stuff
<mpt> schweet
<seb128> with some luck you can get Riddell to NEW review it, he was doing archive work
<seb128> anyway dinner time there
<seb128> bbl
<and471> mpt, maybe you want to talk to Chipaca, he was speaking with johnlea about the design side
<kenvandine> thx seb128
<Chipaca> mpt: yep
<kenvandine> Riddell, can you NEW libgwibber?
<Riddell> kenvandine: will you try and get those patched marged in return? :)
<kenvandine> already did my part :)
<kenvandine> josh is going to ride those guys hard until it gets done :)
<kenvandine> Chipaca, your team should be worried :-p
<mpt> and471, is "self.window_main" the ID of the parent window that the dialog should be modal to?
<and471> mpt, yup, you doing some coding ? :D
<Chipaca> mpt: we're taking and471's work and kludging in registration support from our code and patching everything up with duck tape to get it in before feature freeze (I might be overexaggerating the kludginess), and then port ui tests and fixes (and porbably rework the ui quite a bit) in time for the beta
<Chipaca> kenvandine: yes. But also, awesome :)
<Chipaca> mpt: mvo will hook things up via dbus (our thing is called over dbus), and the rest should just be as it is
<mpt> and471, no, I was just going to say "make sure the dialog can be modal to its parent" but then I looked at your pastebin
<Chipaca> mpt: so, I'll be asking either you or johnlea to help with the de-nauseating of the registration mashup, but there is no urgency for that work (where "urgent" is this week, and "not urgent" is *next* week :) )
<and471> Chipaca, yes that is true, over dbus we need to have the ability to dialog.set_transient_for, I assume this is possible?
<mpt> Chipaca, ok, got a screenshot/movie of how bad the transition is right now, so I can think about it overnight?
<Chipaca> mpt: no, the mashup is happening. And, this is very risky, and if we're not done by Friday we'll abort.
<Chipaca> mpt: on Friday, if we're done, we can show you it.
<Chipaca> where "done" means ... that we can show you it, essentially
<mpt> Chipaca, fair enough.
<mpt> nessita, is the registration step the one you happened to be doing when I interviewed you about specs?
<mpt> The one with the captcha in it
<nessita> mpt: exactly
<Chipaca> yes, that's the one
<nessita> mpt: wanna a link to the spec?
<mpt> Serendipity.
<Chipaca> mpt: yes
<Chipaca> things suddenly went click :)
<Chipaca> of course, they couldn't go click week before last, could they? no, of course not
<and471> mpt, nessita, rodrigo_, Chipaca, mvo,  anyonelse: gotta, good luck everyone, we can do this!
<mpt> and471 apparently used up all his "go" tiles in that last line
<mpt> nessita, if you have it handy, sure, otherwise just e-mail it to me when you're next there
<Chipaca> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfODY2Z3RnbTl2Z3E&hl=en_GB
<nessita> mpt: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfODY2Z3RnbTl2Z3E&hl=en_GB
<nessita> oh! so close
<Chipaca> it should just work without the a/canonical.com also
 * mpt is glad those weren't two different URLs
<Chipaca> hehe
<Chipaca> that has happened so many times it's no longer funny. Except that it is.
<mpt> Chipaca, sooooo .... Having an Ubuntu One account is still one step further than having an Ubuntu SSO account, right?
<nessita> mpt: all the "Ubuntu One" string are replaced by a paremete "application_name"
<Chipaca> mpt: having an ubuntu one *subscription* is
<nessita> mpt: so the ubuntu-sso-client is ubuntu one ignorant
<Chipaca> tell it, nessita :)
<micahg> seb128: I just remembered one potential issue w/chromium in main
<nessita> mpt: the login/registration service that we're implementing will receive the app name and the app T&C as parameters
<nessita> mpt: and that's what we'll show to the end user
<nessita> mpt: does that make sense?
<mpt> nessita, does USSO by itself have terms and conditions?
<nessita> mpt: nopes
<mpt> (Sorry, just had to go take some photos of a guy testing his Lady Gaga costume)
<pitti> re
<pitti> nessita: hello, how are you?
<nessita> mpt: the ubuntu-sso expects the link to the T&C as parameter
<pitti> seb128: sorry, missed the meeting; had three non-stop meetings before
<nessita> pitti: you forgot about me already? :-/
<pitti> nessita: ? if I did, would I greet yoU? :-)
<nessita> pitti: we shared a shisha and now you have no idea who I am? I'm insulted
<nessita> :-P
 * pitti checks again his current understanding of "how" vs "who"
<nessita> pitti: wow! I'm so burned out
<nessita> I read "who"
 * pitti throws a broken brightness key towards nessita
<pitti> nessita: ah, *phew*; that was a bit irritating :)
<mpt> nessita, so it could hide the checkbox if fed a null value, or something
<Chipaca> nessita: don't overdo it. We don't need the whole thing done today.
<nessita> pitti: you have to understand, my manager is trying to squeeze my head up to unknown limits, so I'm a bit delusional at this point
 * Chipaca whistles innocently
<nessita> mpt: I find that cheesy, I think we always will have T&C, right?
<nessita> pitti: how are you?
<pitti> nessita: erk.. they (heads) usually work best when not being under deformative stress..
<nessita> :-D
<pitti> nessita: quite well, thanks; cobbled together something that actually installs for alpha-3 :)
<mpt> nessita, I don't see why we'd need any for buying software.
<pitti> mpt: guy in Lady Gaga costume> show! show! show!
<nessita> mpt: anyways, I'd love if you can discuss that details with Chipaca and johnlea, since I need as much as I can to actually "code"
 * pitti remembers Christopher Street Day in Munich a few weeks ago
 * pitti realizes he's blatantly interrupting a work conversations and quietly retreats
<nessita> mpt: as much *time* as I can, I meant
<mpt> nessita, ok, thanks for your time.
<nessita> Chipaca: would you please handle/mediate the design issues? I'll be happy to implement what you decided as long as is doable :-D
<Chipaca> nessita: en serio, take it easy. I'll handle it.
<nessita> mpt: thank you! I promise I'll be more verbose after feature freeze (but I've been having short meetings all day long :-))
<mpt> Chipaca, a fun problem is that the "Join Ubuntu One" button expects to take you somewhere that has an e-mail address field, but by the time you've chosen "I want to register for an account now" you've already entered your e-mail address.
<nessita> Chipaca: ack, cambio y fuera
<Chipaca> mpt: re the t&c, I'm afraid I agree with nessita: most places that ask for username/password have t&c, even more so if they're for buying things
<Chipaca> mpt: however, I also think a tool should allow its user to shoot at anything they want to
<mpt> Well maybe someone will give us T&C at some point, but nobody *has*.
<Chipaca> mpt: and more pragmatically: if the software center doesn't have t&a, then we need to not show the button (or scramble to get them written)
<Chipaca> er, t&c
<mpt> Not the best typo ever
<Chipaca> hey, we're in alpha :-)
<mpt> but we do have plans to make USC look sexier
<Chipaca> I suspect not in this particular direction
<mpt> no
<Chipaca> mpt: as soon as there is something done we can talk about, you want to spend a while going over the app? I'm sure there will be a lot of low-hanging fruit
<Chipaca> long-hanging, fermenting fruit
<Chipaca> mpt: that will probably be Friday, but maybe before that. Don't tell nessita I said that.
<mpt> Chipaca, realistically, I won't have time before that.
<mpt> And Naty's #1 wish right now is quite possibly for people to stop using her IRC nick in conversation. :-)
 * Chipaca stops
<seb128> pitti, no worry
<seb128> micahg, which one?
<vish> seb128: wb , https://code.launchpad.net/~joel-auterson/ubuntu/maverick/ibus/newmenuname/+merge/31667 has been updated
<micahg> seb128: the fact that they're moving to major updates every 6 weeks
<seb128> vish, thanks
<vish> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> micahg, that's an issue because...?
<micahg> seb128: well, regression testing every 6 weeks?
<micahg> seb128: full version bumps, not minor like we've been doing
<seb128> micahg, well we will have to deal with that anyway, reality is that increasing number of users and customers will use it
<micahg> if it's not an issue, great
<seb128> well I don't say it's not an issue
<seb128> we have to define how we deal with the updates
<micahg> k, just wanted to make sure it was out there
<seb128> we will likely get closer or shipping what upstream provides and tell user to deal with upstream directly if they run into issues
<seb128> micahg, thanks for raising your concerns ;-)
<micahg> seb128: np
 * micahg still needs to write an apport hook for chromium 
 * micahg also needs to dig up the notes from that UDS session :)
<mpt> Rats, now I'll be wondering about that e-mail address problem all night. I guess I knew something like that would happen.
<seb128> kenvandine, libgwibber failed to build
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to build-depends on gir1.0-dbus-1.0
<seb128> kenvandine, gir1.0-gwibber-gtk-0.0 depends suggests you might need gir1.0-atk-1.0 gir1.0-freedesktop gir1.0-gdkpixbuf-2.0 gir1.0-gtk-2.0 gir1.0-pango-1.0 as well
<seb128> gir1.0-gwibber-0.0 seems fine out of the gir1.0-dbus-1.0 one
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if you need sponsoring with it later
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, fixed already
<kenvandine> testing in pbuilder
<kenvandine> it built in pbuilder before the switch to gir:Depends
<kenvandine> so i wonder if having the depends implies build depends?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> but in any case it means you lacked depends before
<kenvandine> gir1.0-gtk-2.0 brings in the others i think
<pitti> in general, if you use symbols from a package, you should depend on it instead of relying on transitive dependencies
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> pitti, that's gobject-introspection so different from the normal library world
<seb128> but right
<pitti> seb128: right, but I think the same principle appears there, too
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> or normal tools, too
<kenvandine> out of those gir1.0-gtk-2.0 depends, only only directly use a couple
<kenvandine> but without them all installed, gir1.0-gtk-2.0 won't work at all
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you still plan to get bug #591873 uploaded?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591873 in couchdb-glib (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "couchdb-glib sets its own, custom log handler for the g_debug (affects: 1) (heat: 70)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591873
<kenvandine> seb128, ok fixed FTBFS and added .symbols
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/gwibber/libgwibber-ubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, you can probably push it to the ubuntu-desktop bzr now that the source has been uploaded?
<kenvandine> should i use the same branch naming scheme i have been using? since libgwibber is a series in the gwibber project?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I would say ubuntu-desktop/libgwibber/ubuntu
<seb128> since we usually use <source_name</ubuntu
<kenvandine> maybe that will work now that we have the package uploaded
 * kenvandine tries
<seb128> right, what I just said
<seb128> <seb128> kenvandine, you can probably push it to the ubuntu-desktop bzr now that the source has been uploaded?
<kenvandine> hehe... i didn't read it the same way
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> nope, No such project: libgwibber
<seb128> weird
<seb128> it might take some time
<seb128> anyway let's sponsor the update we can see tomorrow if the new location will work or not
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, why did you drop the vcs lines in the control?
<seb128> kenvandine, seems the lib export quite some symbols not prefixed gwibber_, is that wanted?
<seb128> james_w, hey
<james_w> hi seb128
<seb128> james_w, could you set https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu/lucid/epiphany-browser/user_agent/+merge/25049 to merge if you have the right to do it?
<seb128> james_w, it has been uploaded but still shows on the sponsoring list
<james_w> done
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<seb128> james_w, why don't I have access to that change?
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the acl there
<james_w> seb128: because it's an SRU. iz lp boog
<seb128> james_w, ok, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i dropped them because i figured we would just maintain the branch at lp:ubuntu/libgwibber
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have upload rights there?
<kenvandine> i think the symbols exported without gwibber_ are the ones that aren't directly created in libgwibber but we provide an interface to them
<kenvandine> il will once it gets added to the ubuntu-desktop packageset
<seb128> ok, wfm then
<seb128> kenvandine, upload sponsored
<millerd> For some reason when I'm trying to connect to a printer shared on a Win 7 computer, it won't authenticate my login, has anyone had this problem?
<kenvandine> yeah, confirmed
<seb128> millerd, try #ubuntu
<millerd> thx
<kenvandine> the others are created because i have to define the interface to other dbus methods
<seb128> kenvandine, what confirmed?
<kenvandine> the symbols
<seb128> ah ok
<kenvandine> so the gwibber_ are the ones actually provided... maybe i should remove the others?
<kenvandine> they are internal only
<seb128> well I don't think it's important
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> would just be a bit cleaner
<seb128> but not worth spending time on it now
<kenvandine> i'll think about it, they aren't even in the header
<seb128> nice task if you get bored after beta or somerthing ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> pitti, should bug #566392 be dropped from the sponsoring queue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566392 in likewise-open (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Request upload of likewise-open-5.4.0.42111-3 to Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566392
<seb128> pitti, is it blocked on reply to your question?
<pitti> uh? what? me?
 * pitti looks
<seb128> pitti, I don't really care about the bug, just trying to clean the > 125 items in the main sponsoring queue
<seb128> or at least cleaning some of those
<pitti> seb128: ah, I remember; well, still waiting on input from Gerry; i'll ping on the bug
<seb128> pitti, I will unsubscribe sponsors for now as well he can resubscribe when he replies
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, it built this time
<seb128> james_w, could you mark https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rdoering/ubuntu/jaunty/erlang/fix-535090/+merge/21282 merged as well?
<seb128> james_w, and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rdoering/ubuntu/lucid/erlang/fix-535090/+merge/21161
<james_w> done, thanks seb128
<kenvandine> seb128, woot!
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<seb128> james_w, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arky/ubuntu/lucid/refpolicy-ubuntu/fix-487779/+merge/19085 as well? ;-) thanks!
<seb128> there is so much crap on the sponsoring queue :-(
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> james_w, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arky/ubuntu/lucid/aptdaemon/fix-523759/+merge/19747
<james_w> done
<seb128> james_w, you rock ;-)
<james_w> not exactly a lot of effort on my part :-)
 * kenvandine heads out for a bit, bbl
<seb128> kenvandine, bye
<seb128> mvo, you should really have a quick review on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<seb128> mvo, there is a one line patch for apt there for 2.5 years, just ack or it or not an unsubscribe sponsors ;-)
<seb128> mvo, there is a software-properties which seems easy enough as well
<mvo> seb128: I opened a bunch of tabs for tomorrow morning
<mvo> seb128: but not tonight ,)
<mvo> seb128: but yeah, the apt one
<mvo> seb128: now may actually be a good time with the 0.8~pre work
<seb128> mvo, thanks ;-)
<seb128> mvo, well as said to pitti before I don't really care about the changes, we just need to get the sponsoring list back in shape
<mvo> seb128: :) thank you for the reminder
<seb128> would it only be to make sure dholbach don't get mad or something ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo 
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> james_w, can you delete the glib2.0 one on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html as well?
<seb128> it's deprecated
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, TheMuso: if you could clean some sponsoring items from http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html that would be nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-04
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, are you still getting the system delays you were having at the sprint?
<chrisccoulson_> robert_ancell, yeah, i seem to be. are you still seeing it?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson_, yes, I'm getting the error "JBD2: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sda1-8" on dmesg, about to buy a new HD, are you getting anything similar?
<chrisccoulson_> robert_ancell, i don't think i've got errors like that, but i just grepped my kern.log, and it seems my filesystem gets remounted quite frequently
<RAOF> chrisccoulson_: Associated with plugging/unplugging power?
<chrisccoulson_> RAOF - i'm not sure. i had that issue last cycle though
<RAOF> Ok, so I don't need to point you at it, then :)
<chrisccoulson_> i assume that the pm-utils script that got disabled last cycle has been reenabled again
<chrisccoulson_> RAOF - so, the script that causes my ATA errors is /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sata_alpm, but i still get remounts when i disconnect the power cord, even with that disabled
<chrisccoulson_> but i get no errors :/
<chrisccoulson_> i just see "EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted." every time i pull the power cord out
<TheMuso> ouch
<chrisccoulson_> ah, /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/journal-commit is the culprit
<chrisccoulson_> oh, that script actually does the remount
<micahg> aganice: hi
<aganice> micahg, hey.
<micahg> aganice: just wanted to let you know that someone from Red Hat posted a patch for the clipboard issue in Firefox for the 3.6.x branch
<aganice> sweet!
<aganice> that's wonderful
<micahg> aganice: so, one less for you to focus on, BTW, how goes the battle with that?
<aganice> wasn't able to get it working myself - too much of a struggle to get firefox to compile with debug symbols for each and every component loading
<micahg> aganice: no, I meant the rest of the packages :)
<aganice> micahg, alright. i struggled with firefox for way too long :p I'm seeing what i can do about fixing it up at the gtk end as a sort of proof of concept now. Not sure if they'd want that though
<aganice> any suggestions on apps to tackle next? :)
<micahg> I'd suggest anything in the default install
<aganice> fair :) epiphany and empathy should be taken care of. I'll bug the tomboy devs again about that patch
<aganice> i spent a week near the beginning trying to learn openoffice development, but i'm pretty sure that's beyond me for this month because it's just so different
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti
 * nigelb waves to TheMuso and pitti :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, do you know anything about this glib problem on the build servers?
<pitti> robert_ancell: "this glib problem"?
<robert_ancell> pitti, :) builds that use glib are failing when the dependencies are uninstalled, e.g. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53029622/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gir-repository_0.6.5-6ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robert_ancell> it's the schema trigger complaining that the schema dir has been removed, but this directory is in .dirs so it should always exist right?  And this stuff used to work
<robert_ancell> I'm wondering if glib-compile-schemas is trashing the directory when the last schema is uninstalled...
<pitti> robert_ancell: (will get back to you in a minute)
<robert_ancell> pitti, np, just wondering if you knew of it.  I'm looking into it now
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, that's actually a failure in the triggers, indeed
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, apparently some package removes the directory
<pitti> robert_ancell: but the trigger should just silently exit in that case
<pitti> to be on the safe side
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think glib-compile-schemas is doing the safe thing and returning 1 if the directory does not exist... what would be removing it?
<robert_ancell> running a chroot build here to see if I can reproduce
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, that sounds fine, but the trigger should do an || exit 0
<robert_ancell> pitti, should triggers always return 0?
<pitti> robert_ancell: grep /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.{post,pre}rm for the dir and see if anything purges it?
<pitti> or .postrm
<pitti> robert_ancell: maintainer scripts should only fail in really really rare and justified conditions, where it is really dangerous to install/remove the package
<robert_ancell> right
<pitti> so they often need those "|| true" things, indeed
<robert_ancell> pitti, the glib2.0-0 postrm deletes it, that should be run after triggers?
<robert_ancell> and is that required - the directory is in libglib2.0-0.dirs so dpkg will clean it up for you?
<pitti> it's cer/url 1
<pitti> oops
<pitti> it's certainly not necessary to remove the dir itself, but just its contents
<robert_ancell> pitti, hmm, it appears the build server replaced an older glib with a newer one, would that case the postrm of the first one to be run (i.e. delete the directory) so when the trigger on the second one occurs the directory may be gone already?
<pitti> robert_ancell: depends; it'll run postrm upgrade, not postrm remove
<robert_ancell> pitti, ah, the script doesn't check $2 so it would have removed the directory anyway
<robert_ancell> $1 rather
<pitti> you mean $1?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> that'd be it then, yes
<pitti> another nice bug :)
<robert_ancell> so once it's been fixed the build servers need to update their base install - when does that get done?
<pitti> not sure
<pitti> robert_ancell: but we could work around it with the || exit 0?
<robert_ancell> actually I guess it wont matter if I make the trigger to be safe anyway
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> it seems like a safe thing to do anyway
<pitti> GMTA :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: but I think lamont or someone else occasionally update them on demand
<robert_ancell> pitti, so the weird thing is the trigger already has || true... maybe it is the module trigger?
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hello
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> robert_ancell: there's another trigger?
<robert_ancell> pitti, there's a trigger for the gio modules, but I just checked and it always returns 0.  trying to reproduce on my machine
<robert_ancell> damn, pbuilder doesn't do the uninstalls so it's not occuring here
<pitti> robert_ancell: you could pbuilder login, and then manually purge?
<robert_ancell> pitti, that needs root right?  Will the changes I make affect my default chroot?
<pitti> robert_ancell: unless you specify --save, no
<pitti> it's only temporary
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> just as normal pbuilder
<pitti> you just get a shell in it instead of a build
<robert_ancell> how come it needs root to run?
<pitti> robert_ancell: it needs to chroot()
<pitti> and within the pbuilder shell you are root, too
<pitti> robert_ancell: but normal pbuilder build also needs root
<pitti> (same reason)
<robert_ancell> oh
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, pitti
<robert_ancell> pitti, so in my chroot /usr/share/glib-2.0 doesn't exist at all - does this need to be added to .dirs as well as /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas?
<pitti> robert_ancell: depends -- will the program that creates contents in that just create the dir as well if it's missing?
<pitti> I expect that you don't need the .dir
<pitti> since packages shipping files in it will just create it themselves
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, because it scans the directory you provide and output as cache file
<robert_ancell> I have to go, is seb128 around today?
<didrocks> pitti: attach the log from ubiquity I guess? (for the OEM stuff not installed in the CD). Do you still need them as you reinstall in a VM?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm almost through with my test case
<pitti> didrocks: I'm in oem-config now, so far it's flawless
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll follow up in the bug in 3 mins
<pitti> didrocks: followed up
<pitti> worked fine here
<robert_ancell> later all
<didrocks> pitti: ok my bad so, I saw all the OEM mode, but I didn't have at reboot oem-config-prepare command as last time I tried (a couple of release ago)
<pitti> hm, I saw that on the desktop
<pitti> just clicking it worked
<pitti> didrocks: ok, seems we need your logs then
<didrocks> pitti: let me see if I still have this version installed
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I had made a offline installation is that can be important
<pitti> perhaps; I installed online
 * didrocks reboots his crashbox
 * pitti offline for a bit to test-boot CD
<didrocks> definitively nothing on the desktop
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> c'était bien ta soirée ?
<didrocks> c'était sympa, pas mal de monde au resto, mais je crois que rick et sa femme ont apprécié :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> pitti: answer and log attached
<didrocks> answered*
<and471> morning all
<seb128> hey pitti
<and471> mvo, from 11:00 GMT I am working with nessita on the login stuff, so I shall see you then :)
<mvo> and471: cool
<mvo> and471: because of my spotty network yesterday I missed some of the discussion. so the plan is to use your UI code and use the dbus backend?
<mvo> kiwinote: I merged your app-install-data branch, many thanks
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: a lot of the removal got auto picked up, but still a lot of good stuff in it
<mvo> kiwinote: I submited the typo fixes to debian too
<and471> mvo, pretty much, my ui code, their backend, and call the dialog using dbus from software-center (but the code is in ubuntu-sso-client, if this makes sense)
<mvo> yeah
<and471> mvo, we just need you to call the dbus from software-center (just as a client), but that is when we have it all finished :D
<mvo> and471: yeah, that shuld be the easiest part (famous last words ;)
<and471> hehe
<and471> mvo, well I shall go and then be back for my appointment with the Argentinians XD
<and471> mvo, see ya
<mvo> see you
<sense> seb128: What to do with the many bug reports about desktop (alignment) problems? Some of them seem to be about multiple issues and generally speaking I think it would be better to have something like a design sprint on it in the future to sort out the many problems. Meanwhile, we still have those many bug reports, which more or less deal with overlapping, but not exactly duplicate issues.
<sense> Consolidate them into one: "the desktop is broken"?
<pitti> didrocks: merci; followed up
<seb128> sense, I would just let them this way, maybe that them as well
<sense> seb128: that them as well?
<seb128> "tag them"
<seb128> sorry
<sense> :) nvm
<huats> morning
<sense> seb128: Seems like a good idea. I'll come up with a tag for desktop problems and mail the bugsquad mailing list.
<seb128> sense, thanks
<seb128> huats, lut
<huats> hello seb128
<didrocks> seb128: just FYI, we have a bootstrap issue with glib/dconf. dconf need libglib2.0-dev to build, and libglib2.0-dev dep on libglib2.0-bin which dep on d-conf :) Don't know if you want to deal with that or not (I just removed the dep on d-conf for the UNE ppa this morning).
<seb128> hum
<seb128> back to the sprint discussion on how to pull dconf in
<didrocks> exactly :/
<seb128> brb, need to restart
<pitti> didrocks: "le cédérom" .. you French are serious about avoiding English, are you..
<didrocks> pitti: heh, most of people are using CD rather than "cédérom" to be honest. But people translating seems to like avoiding all English words when possible :)
<pitti> this just looks quite hilarious
<pitti> it's by and large the English pronounciation anyway, isn't it?
<didrocks> yeah, especially in logs! :)
<didrocks> right
 * pitti imagines how "fatal hard disk failure" sounds in French, and that it would probably sound very elegant and charming
<didrocks> this is just to make your day better, even when giving you bad news :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, is the clutter in the ubuntu-desktop ppa going to move to maverick later on?
<didrocks> seb128: tomorrow, I just wait for A3 to be released
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<sense> seb128: The new tag is 'desktop-icons'.
<seb128> sense, is that nautilus specific?
<sense> seb128: yes.
<sense> seb128: Maybe desktop-nautilus would be better?
<seb128> nautilus-desktop-icons?
<sense> seb128: alright
<sense> I'll change it to that.
<seb128> thanks
<sense> yw
<alf__> slomo: Hi! I have updated the packaging proposal at debian #587771.
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<asac> so i can install the build-deps of netbook-launcher-efl. not sure if there was a main promotion missing a few minutes ago etc.
<asac> anyone can update me what the current lead is?
<asac> i saw that mterry uploaded a liblauncher etc.
<asac> not sure if that was related at all
<ArneGoetje> Hey guys, since I updated my laptop with Maverick two days ago, my mousepointer is invisible... :( That makes navigating the desktop a bit difficult. Does anyone have the same problem? Can anyone give me a hint which package might be the culprit?
<seb128> asac, let me check
<seb128> ArneGoetje, do you have unclutter running?
<asac> seb128: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53034741/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.netbook-launcher-efl_0.3.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> asac, liblauncher is in universe
<asac> liblauncher-0.3-0 | 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<asac> liblauncher | 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Sources
<asac> liblauncher-0.3-dbg | 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<asac> liblauncher | 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Sources
<asac> liblauncher-dev | 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblauncher/+publishinghistory
<seb128> asac, it has just been promoted
<seb128> I guess it was still in universe at the build time
<asac> kk
<ArneGoetje> seb128: yep
<seb128> I've retried the build to see now
<asac> cool
<seb128> ArneGoetje, uninstall it
<ArneGoetje> seb128: ok, thanks
<ArneGoetje> seb128: still doesn't work :(
<seb128> ArneGoetje, did you stop unclutter or restarted your session?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: I removed the package and rebootet
<seb128> ok, so that's not it
<seb128> do you have a cursor on the login screen?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: no
<seb128> I guess it's an xorg issue if that's not unclutter...
<seb128> maybe #ubuntu-x has an idea
<ArneGoetje> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> asac, hum
<seb128>   liblauncher-0.3-0: Depends: libwncksync0 (>= 0.2.2) but it is not installable
<seb128> asac, is the issue now
<seb128> asac, wncksync is in universe
<seb128> asac, it also has been superseded by bamf no?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it's definitively superseeded
<didrocks> not sure that liblauncher can talk to bamf though, as there is a namespace change
<seb128> didrocks, can we get wnckdaemon and bamf running at the same time?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I've done that already and didn't notice any issue
<seb128> asac, I can promote wncksync for now if that unblocks you
<seb128> asac, but somebody needs to migrate liblauncher to bamf rather
<asac> hmm
<asac> was libwnchksync in main before?
<asac> seb128: ?
<didrocks> yeah, but it's buggy and unmaintained now
<seb128> asac, yes, but it has been replaced by bamf in unity this cycle
<didrocks> ogra: did you see my remark yesterday about the .desktop session file which should be in the settings package and not in the n-l-efl one?
<asac> seb128: pleaese repromote ... we can take care of bugs latest
<asac> later
<seb128> asac, ok
<seb128> asac, wncksync was a dx project and bamf is basically wncksync2
<asac> what is liblauncher 0.3?
<seb128> asac, ie rewritte of the codebase to fix design issues in the first version
<asac> e.g. unity doesnt use it anymore, why do we have that? (previous nb-efl used 0.1)
<seb128> asac, a lib used by the old UNE
<seb128> it has been deprecated in the unity world
<asac> ok so in lucid the UNE used 0.3 and the efl used 0.1
<didrocks> asac: unity used it for some weeks in the maverick dev cycle
<asac> ah ... just wonder where it come from and why mterry moved to it at all
<asac> rather than staying on 0.1 ;)
<asac> :-P
<seb128> asac, wncksync promoted now
<didrocks> port to it wasn't really hard (I made it at some point for netbook-launcher as well). The only annoying thing is that I think you don't use the wncksync functionnality of liblauncher 0.3, so it's not useful for you
<asac> seb128: does it take an hour before we can try? or is that instantly available?
<seb128> asac, take another publisher cycle
<seb128> ie 1h45 now I guess
<asac> kk
<seb128> since we just missed the 11:03 one
<asac> publisher really needs to be rewritten
<asac> imo
<seb128> yes
<asac> cant be true it taks 1h45 to get something moved from universe to main
<asac> seb128: wncksyncdaemon
<asac> did you also promote that?
<seb128> pitti, ^ promotion needs publishing right?
<asac> seems that is also pulled in
<asac> seb128: i assume so because you had this good publisherhistory link
<pitti> hello asac
<seb128> asac, I promoted the source and the 3 binaries
<pitti> seb128: right
<pitti> argh
<pitti> I promoted liblauncher this morning
<pitti> and gave back n-l-efl now
<seb128> asac, wncksyncdaemon libwncksync0 libwncksync-dev
<pitti> seb128: weird, why was wncksyncdaemon in universe?
<pitti> I thought unity used it
<asac> pitti: i think it was given back multiple times this morning ;)
<seb128> pitti, not enough, I promoted libwncksync now which is a depends of liblauncher
<asac> you, seb and ogra in between most likely ;)
<pitti> asac: was me
<asac> thx
<pitti> somehow my liblauncher promotion this morning took two cycles
<seb128> pitti, wncksync has been rewritten and renamed bamf
<pitti> ..
<seb128> wncksync is the old unmaintained one
<asac> pitti: sure that it was liblauncher? we think it was just wncksync
<asac> now
<asac> of course it was liblauncher this morning ;)
<seb128> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seb128>   liblauncher-0.3-0: Depends: libwncksync0 (>= 0.2.2) but it is not installable
<seb128> in my pbuilder
<asac> anyway. i am also convinced that we should poke mvo to improve error output
<mvo> hm?
<asac> to include more depends ;)
<mvo> oh
<asac> so you dont need to go step by step ;)
<seb128> mvo, the "unmet dependencies" in build log are often not clear enough to figure what is wrong
<asac> yeah. you have to run apt-get install PACKAGE locally in a chroot to figure out more. hard to solve though. especially for main/universe problems
<asac> lets just kill main/universe split. how is that? :-P
<seb128> I'm sure the security team will love it ;-)
<pitti> asac: component-mismatches output will tell you
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<pitti> seems wncksync is enough
<didrocks> +1 one that, on build log, it's not even most of the time ;)
<asac> how often is component-mismatch updated?
<pitti> every hour, after publisher
<asac> always thought it was too delayed source of output for this
<asac> ah
<asac> good to know ;)
<pitti> nah, like 5 minutes after
<pitti> Generated: Wed Aug  4 09:41:02 BST 2010
<pitti> in fact, it's 20 minutes _before_ the archive.u.c. mirror is updated
<asac> cool. good info
<chrisccoulson> well, today is going good. 1 X crash and 1 hard lockup since 9am ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> for me only firefox hung ;)
<asac> (so far)
<asac> mvo: when i run apt-get update i get:
<asac> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick-updates/restricted i386 Packages
<asac> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<asac> is that some packagekit hook or something?
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> <Company> but yeah, looks like the usual server-side gradients
<seb128>  seems cairo 1.9 is the only one using it and intel the only one supporting it
<seb128> <Company> seb128: in theory, you can easily work around it (with a one-line patch), but then noone will ever work on fixing it, because it works well enough, doesn't it?
<seb128>  
<asac> so company is working for RH now i saw :-P
<seb128> mvo, about your cairo slowness on ati and nouveau
<seb128> asac, yes ;-)
<mvo> asac: is that all you get?
<asac> mvo: yes. i think i am now completely screwed ;)
<asac> e.g. no indexes are updated
<asac> is that aptdaemon?
<mvo> seb128: thanks, can we patch it out for a3 at least?
 * asac purges aptdaemon
<asac> who needs language-selector and software-center anyway ;)
<mvo> asac: good luck
<asac> and sessioninstaller ... also completely obsolete ;)
<asac> dan
<asac> damn
<asac> the purge failed with this thing
<asac> Processing triggers for python-central ...
<asac> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<asac> i could have thought about that before
<asac> hmm. at least the purge seems to have properly finished
<asac> un  aptdaemon
<mvo> asac: so its not aptdaemon
<mvo> asac: can you run a strace -f -e trace=execve on it?
<asac> mvo: so it was packagekit ... purging that fixed it
<asac> (most likely the apt backend)
<mvo> asac: *cough* PK *cough*
<asac> can we remove packagekit from archive maybe ;)?
<seb128> mvo, interested to do a cairo build to test that slowness issue?
<asac> only kubuntu-debug-installer was purged from my system
<mvo> seb128: sure, if you have a patch i can test it
<asac> when removing that ... so seems its luckily not that important
<asac> only packages named *packagekit* seem to be in rdepends here
<asac> but ok. i dont care as long as its not on my system by default ;)
<seb128> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/473028/
<seb128> mvo, I can upload to the ubuntu desktop ppa for testing if you want
<asac> kenvandine: someone said that gwibber has sqlite now ... when will that end up in archive (i have beam again peaking in top)
<seb128> asac, it has been uploaded last week
<mvo> seb128: building it now
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<asac> hmm
<asac> why is beam still looping here then ...
 * asac goes and kills it and restarts gwibber
<asac> hmm. maybe its actually still used by something else like ubuntuone etc.
<asac> filed bug 613393 and assigned to mterry
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613393 in liblauncher (Ubuntu) "port liblauncher from wncksync to bamf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613393
 * asac goes and gets some breakfast parts
<seb128> asac, thanks
<ogra> didrocks, yes, i saw it, removing it from the launcher package would make it impossible for users to use the launcher standalone, thats why i kept it in there
<didrocks> ogra: they still can launch netbook-launcher-efl directly from the command line
<ogra> but not from gdm
<didrocks> ogra: for netbook-launcher, the rational was:
<didrocks> - you either want the full session, with the settings
<didrocks> - or you want to launch the launcher in your GNOME session, without any tweak settings
<ogra> the latter doesnt work
<ogra> nautilus will always steal the desktop
<didrocks> I was able to launcher netbook-launcher and n-l-efl even once nautilus started
<ogra> sure
<didrocks> in any case, nautilus will start in you "UNE 2D" session if you don't have the settings package :)
<ogra> but at some point (if nautilus gets the foxus) it will be covered by the other desktop app
<didrocks> so, it's still in favor of pushing the .desktop file in the settings pkg, like we did in UNE, mythbuntu or xubuntu
<ogra> right, the launcher should ship a settings package that doesnt start the panels by default and depend on gnome-session
<didrocks> that makes sense too, in any case, it's not a real issue, just a FYI and what others are doing
<ogra> yeah, i understand why others do it
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53039225/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.netbook-launcher-efl_0.3.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> WTF??
<seb128> mvo, still building?
<seb128> pitti, still libwncksync
<pitti> ah, needed another publisher, right
<seb128> pitti, I promoted it at 11:08, next published was 12:03 I guess it's still running
<pitti> right, sorry
<seb128> d->r
<seb128> np
<pitti> ok, will check in my chroot
<pitti> I get the error as well
<seb128> I've already checked in my pbuilder
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> just wait for the publisher
<pitti> seb128: right, I mean checking when to retry the build
<Daviey> Is it known that the recent upgrade of libdrm seems to be blocking lucid->maverick upgrades?
<Daviey> http://pb.daviey.com/pyIY/raw/
 * seb128 kicks the publisher
<seb128> still not done?
<pitti> ~ 5 more mins until archive.u.c. updates
<seb128> pitti, it takes a full hour?
<pitti> it's probably on syncproxy a bit earlier than that
<pitti> but let's take no chances, the buildds are slow enough as they are
<pitti> seb128: yes :/
<pitti> seb128: that's why I'm testing apt-get update && apt-get install liblauncher-dev in my chroot
<seb128> pitti, ok, publishing done
<pitti> whee
<seb128> apt-get install liblauncher-0.3-0 works
 * pitti retries
<seb128> \o/
<ogra> what a nightmare
<pitti> confirmed
<pitti> ogra: so netbook-armel is still in the game of the race with ubuntu-server installability :)
<ogra> heh
<pitti> didrocks: release-noted the oem problem, thanks for finding
<didrocks> pitti: yw
<Daviey> ogra: You know we'll win :)
<ogra> Daviey, well, i didnt make the mess, so i can lean back but still its keeping me from having images to test and finalize
<Daviey> heh
<mvo> seb128: no, lunchtime :)
<seb128> hum, lunch!
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/netbook-launcher-efl/0.3.2-0ubuntu2
<seb128> " i386   Successfully built"
<seb128> \o/
<ogra> who cares for i386
<seb128> asac, ^
<pitti> yippie
<seb128> lunch, bbl
<ogra> pray that it builds on arm too :)
 * asac dances
<asac> now it just needs to work (and build on armel) ;)
<asac> next thing is enabling efl opengl ES acceleration ;)
<ogra> asac, i assume you tested it ?
<asac> mterry tested it ;)
<ogra> k
<asac> and he is a good guy
<asac> so i am optimistic ;)
 * ogra didnt want to debate that :)
<asac> i didnt tough the way the desktop session is done etc.
<asac> and the fallback etc. probably doesnt work anyway atm?
<ogra> which fallback ?
<asac> ogra: whats the status? or did you drop unity for now from the armel image?
<ogra> no, TI wants to use it
<asac> ogra: the unity -> efl fallback
<asac> like the une session spec we had at some point :-P
<ogra> there is no fallback, currently the 2D session is the default
<asac> right. thats what i wanted to know
<ogra> i'm working on a oem-config plugin
<asac> if i am just not installing unity, does everything still work?
<ogra> that will enable the PPA, install all packages from there and show EULAs etc
<asac> oh. interesting
<ogra> i think i'll integrate a switch in that tool that switches the default to 3D
<asac> ogra: how long does oem-config run on beagle ;)? did you find time to test that?
<asac> just want to have a number if people come to me and say its still taking 40 minutes ;)
<ogra> on panda the whole thing now takes about 20min from first boot of a virgin dd'ed SD card to getting gdm
<asac> hmm. thats sloww
<ogra> i havent tested on a C4 and we still have issues with the XM kernel
<ogra> slow ?
<asac> if panda is 20min, beagle probably is > 20min
<ogra> it's 2-5min for resizing, then it reboots into oem-config which takes between 10 and 15min for all it does
<asac> yes. 20 minutes is really slow compared to putting in sdcard and just booting
<asac> ogra: what is "all it does"?
<asac> includes downloading unity etc. and installing that?
<ogra> setting up the system, then removing a ton of packages and then running all related triggers
<ogra> donwloading unity ?
<asac> ton of packages == jaster and oem-config etc.?
<asac> jasper
<ogra> right, about 25MB of stuff iirc
<asac> k
<ogra> running the triggers alone takes 5min or so
<asac> what time is setting up the system vs. removing packages?
<ogra> locale-gen takes a lot of time too
<pitti> yay, built on armel and amd64, too
<ogra> and generating all the keymaps
<asac> yeah. locale-gen ... i see
<ogra> 20min is a real record
<ogra> dont say its slow
<asac> yeah. sorry. it definitly is a big win ;)
<ogra> vs ~1h it surely is :)
<asac> didnt mean to play it down. just thinking that 2 minutes is what we would love to see :-P
<ogra> how would you do that and still properly configure the saystem
<ogra> *sys
<asac> lets say 2 minutes on top of resizing
<asac> maybe pregenerate the default locales during fs building
<ogra> it would be cool if the removal stuff etc could run in the background
<ogra> i cant
<mvo> seb128: fix works fine, I upload http://pastebin.com/Pa1DsaVT if you don't mind
<asac> ogra: whats the problem with generating locales on fs builder?
<ogra> ubiquity needs to run first, how else would i know which locales i need
<asac> ogra: you just decide to install one or two locales by default and do those. then user can use the preferences etc. to change his locale ;)
<asac> and wait 20 minutes then ;)
<ogra> thats not ubuntu :P
<ogra> the configuration has to be proper on first login
<ogra> we ship en_GB by default btw
<asac> maybe then selecting default locales and if use doesnt change them during install, just dont do anything
<asac> s/use/user/
<asac> and removing packages could be done by marking them for removal. i think with some tricks next time update-manager kicks in it would remove those.
<ogra> no
<ogra> thats not how it works :)
<ogra> the packages all ship their initramfs scripts/hooks
<ogra> to have a clean initramfs on next boot they need to be removed and update-initramfs needs to be called
<ogra> as long as we have that design we need to remove the packages
<asac> i dont think they really hurt ... at least they can be made so they dont hurt and once the update-manager removes packages they would be gone anyway.
<ogra> sure
<ogra> we should look at improving all that in M
<ogra> err
<ogra> N
<asac> but ok. just thinking that we might want to think about it ;)
<ogra> its definitely not M material anymore
<seb128> mvo, go for it
<ogra> and i'm happy with 20min
<asac> right. i wasnt talking about M for ubuntu ... i am talking to myself to see how we can share more code/boot/install procedure in long run
<seb128> mvo, thanks for testing
<mvo> seb128: thank *you* for the fix! makes my life a lot easier now
<seb128> ;-)
 * asac remembers and goes and files a RC bug against packagekit for the error he saw before
<kenvandine> asac, evolution uses couch too, if you use that
<bcurtiswx> vish, kenvandine: bug #613012 was accepted and merged upstream.  Ken were you planning on doing this with lucid empathy as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613012 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Remove "Ubuntu servers" from irc channel list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613012
<seb128> hey kenvandine, woke up early today ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hmm, it is early, even for me.
 * bcurtiswx cooks breakfast for the channel
<and471> hey mpt, thanks for working on that mockup for us
<mpt> and471, which mockup?
<and471> (08:50:28 AM) johnlea: nessita; I've just had a quick chat with MPT and I will send a revised wireframe that we are both agreed on as soon as I have had lunch
<and471> mpt, ^
<mpt> and471, right. Sorry that it will obviate a bunch of your hard work on layout, but much of the stuff about showing progress, making the submit button insensitive, etc should still be useful.
<and471> mpt, no problem
<mpt> johnlea will do a rough wireframe now, and I'll refactor the spec later. (Yay for shorter USC specification.)
<and471> :)
<Chipaca> and471: mpt: qué?
<and471> Chipaca, johnlea is doing a wireframe of what nessita and I will implement
<mpt> Chipaca, I thought you'd decided this yesterday, but johnlea said otherwise
<nessita> Chipaca: I found out this morning an eamil from john lea with a new sketch
<mpt> and he made the good point that with sign-in details being remembered by default, most of the time when you see the dialog it'll be for creating an account, not signing in to an existing one, so it should emphasize that.
<nessita> Chipaca: which was not compatible with what we were planning to do, so I asked to make their main (I was very polite though :-P)
<Chipaca> nessita: "make their main"?
<nessita> mind*
<nessita> Chipaca: sorry, too early
<nessita> Chipaca: you can read the chat in #desktop+
<mpt> Chipaca, if you are screaming right now while looking at an August 2010 calendar, then feel free to ignore everything that's happened today, and we can revisit it after the 12th.
<pitti> didrocks: now that we have a working -efl again, do you plan to add it to the i386/amd64 netbook CDs as a 2D fallback?
<pitti> or is that generally out of the question?
<Chipaca> mpt: my heart is screaming, my mind is serene. Usually a bad sign.
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not sure… -efl is now very different from unity, not talking about efl libraries and CD space
<mpt> and471, have you gotten familiar with the kind of automated tests that nessita writes for these interfaces?
<pitti> didrocks: wrt. libs and space it's by and large the same situation as before, though; I agree to the completely different optics, though
<and471> mpt, no not at all, but I am interested in learning
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I think it can be unclear for the user
<nessita> mpt: I'm just in the process of teaching him :-)
<mpt> nessita, wonderful.
<nessita> mpt: but first we're trying what we have so far
<pitti> didrocks: question is whether "unclear" << or >> "broken" :)
<didrocks> pitti: well, we got that for quite a long time in UNR/UMR before lucid, but yeah, I understand. One of the issue is that the detection can only be in mutter or a script launched before and so, delaying boot time and such…
<pitti> didrocks: that worries me as well, yes
<pitti> didrocks: we might get away with a "works 90%" quick check, like [ -x /dev/dri/card* ]
<didrocks> pitti: I'm waiting first on the -egl work done in clutter/mutter by alf__ and asac, maybe we will have a good 2D support, but that can be an option :)
<pitti> didrocks: sure; I was just curious, I'm not pressing for it
<pitti> it's not a real issue on netbooks out there, and folks with weird hardware could just install standard Ubuntu
<didrocks> let's see how it goes, in any case, the backend thing can be really quickly implemented
<didrocks> right, and they still get it with UNE in any case (there is the desktop session)
<pitti> didrocks, seb128, Riddell: anything new since alpha-2 in netbook/KDE/GNOME which we should mention on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview ?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have a look later what to add for UNE
<Riddell> pitti: KDE Platform 4.5.0, switch to rekonq web browser
<seb128> pitti, nothing really fancy for GNOME that I can think of right now
<pitti> Riddell: I'll add a blurb
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: UNE got unity updates, datetime won a calendar widget, f-spot got replaced
<pitti> Riddell: is that 4.5.0 RC3?
<seb128> pitti, I guess you could list some of the software-center improvements, like "what's new"
<Riddell> pitti: 4.5.0 final
<pitti> Riddell: oh, I don't see an announcement for that
<pitti> ok, thanks
<Riddell> pitti: no, it's not out yet, that's how fast we are at Kubuntu :)
<seb128> pitti, new gwibber using sqlite might be worth mentioning as well
<pitti> Riddell: *grin*
<pitti> didrocks: ah, and global menu bar is now the only menu, so I'll drop that sentence
<seb128> right
<didrocks> pitti: right, and shotwell by default
<pitti> Riddell, didrocks: KDE/Unity updated
<seb128> pitti, not sure if you want to mention that gdk-pixbuf got packaged which unblocked the work to get get gtk updated
<pitti> seb128: I think that's a too technical detail, but if you think it's interesting, please go ahead
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the update, sounds great
<pitti> mvo: would you like to add a blurb about the new software-center features to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview ? I think you know them better than me
<pitti> mvo: I'm happy to edit it afterwards, but if you could add the facts, I'd love you forever
<seb128> pitti, I think it's rather technical as well, was just trying to find something to get there ;-)
<pitti> (not that I wouldn't already do)
<mvo> pitti: that requires me to remember what we had in a2 :)
<pitti> mvo: relative to lucid is fine
<mvo> pitti: aha, nice. that is easier
<pitti> we keep piling up news since lucid, and those will eventually become the final maverick stuff
<pitti> mvo: charlie-tca currently has the wiki lock, FYI
<mvo> pitti: ok
<charlie-tca> I am done, mvo
<pitti> bah, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/maverick_probs.html just updated
<pitti> and n-l-efl is still on the list, WTH?
<pitti> didrocks: now that -efl uses current liblauncher, I assume it's alright with you if I remove liblauncher-0.1 from teh archive?
<didrocks> pitti: yes please, proceed cleaning :)
 * pitti makes a flushing noise
<didrocks> hah :-)
<pitti> mvo, charlie-tca: thanks all for the edits!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * pitti re-categorizes them for *buntu headers
<pitti> asac: can you please reupload n-f-efl
<pitti>  netbook-launcher-efl : Depends: libevas-svn-05-engines-x but it is not installable
<vish> seb128: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED , bugs , is there anyway , we can get them fixed?  would it help if someone picked them out and got the patches ready?
<pitti> asac: it's spelt "libevas-svn-06-engines-x" now (new ABI)
<vish> seb128: there are about 5-6 nautilus/gtk+ bugs there , was thinking about them.. :)
<seb128> vish, I will review the list but I pretty much backported all the nautilus ones we could backport the previous time
<vish> seb128: neat thanks :)
<seb128> vish, the pathbar change was buggy and leaded to issues there, the replace dialog rewrite requires lot of upstream change, they refactored the code
<seb128> vish, I will backport those we can get and comment on others
<vish> seb128: sure , no probs .
<mpt> mvo, have you had time to have a look at the USC add-ons branch?
<mpt> lp:~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons
<mpt> It gives me a deb822 import error, like other branches recently, so I guess it's time for me to upgrade to Maverick
<mvo> mpt: yes, I looked at it, its mostly good, just needs a bit of tweaking to not slow down the details view page
<asac> pitti: kk
<pitti> asac: ah, I'm two seconds away from dputing the fix
<pitti> asac: shall I upload, or do you want to?
<pitti> there is no Vcs-Bzr:
<and471> mpt, no need to upgrade
<asac> pitti: go ahead
<and471> mpt, replace     from debian import deb822
<pitti> asac: uploaded
<pitti> asac: want the debdiff for bzr commit? or is it not in bzr?
<asac> no
<asac> thats fine
<and471> mpt, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473089/
<asac> thanks!
 * asac slaps himself one more time on all this ;)
<and471> that is in softwarecenter/view/historypane.py and softwarecenter/apt/apthistory.py
<pitti> np
<asac> and goes doing something else
<mpt> thanks and471 :-)
<and471> mpt, np, had the same issue
<mpt> whee, this looks pretty cool
<and471> mpt, can I ask why we don't have the hover effect in the category view/ application details view ?
<mpt> and471, because it's not necessary. Hover effects should be used only when you can't elegantly show enough affordances the whole time. Here, we can.
<and471> 'show enough affordances the whole time'?
<and471> mpt, sorry I am on vacation, brain is hibernating ^ ?
<mpt> and471, http://www.motive.co.nz/glossary/perceived-affordance.php
<mpt> and471, i.e., if we can make it obvious that something is clickable, without giving it a hover effect or making the whole screen look too busy, we should. Because if we do manage that, we reduce distraction from momentary hover effects when you pass over something on the way to something else.
<and471> mpt, so how do we make it obvious it is clickable?
<charlie-tca> pitti: I have bug 599880 with a valid StacktraceTop but invalid stacktrace from Apport retracing
<ubot2> charlie-tca: Bug 599880 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/599880 is private
<charlie-tca> The retracing service stacktrace has no debug symbols in it
<seb128> charlie-tca, it might just means it didn't have ddebs for that version
<seb128> charlie-tca, 3.6.3 is an outdated one
<charlie-tca> How could it have them in the stracktrace top then?
<seb128> they are not?
<seb128> the same symbols are in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51409112/Stacktrace.txt
<charlie-tca> The they are in the StacktraceTop but not in the Stracktrace itself
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> did you read under "#3  <signal handler called>"?
<charlie-tca> #3  <signal handler called>
<charlie-tca> No symbol table info available.
<seb128> then?
<pitti> charlie-tca: the long one has everythign the StacktraceTop has
<pitti> it's derived from StackTrace, and I promise that apport doesn't invent symbols
<charlie-tca> i know that, but the files I am looking at do not have those symbols. It is all "no symbol table info available" for some reason
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51409112/Stacktrace.txt has those
<chrisccoulson> that's all fairly irrelevant for firefox crashes, as i'm likely to mass close them all this week anyway ;)
<charlie-tca> well, okay
<seb128> charlie-tca, not sure what you are missing there, did you found them now?
<charlie-tca> nope. Is firefox somehow giving me the wrong report?
<seb128> where do you click on the bug?
<seb128> did you open the url I gave before?
<seb128> line 9 and 11 on the webpage
<charlie-tca> oooh, I gave the wrong bug number
<charlie-tca> it should be bug 599878
<ubot2> charlie-tca: Bug 599878 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/599878 is private
<seb128> charlie-tca, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51409446/Stacktrace.txt has those?
<seb128> starting to #5 and on
<mpt> and471, in these screens there's very little that *isn't* clickable, and the things that aren't are separated by borders. So just using a pointing-hand cursor is probably enough.
<seb128> ie the comment #3 url
<and471> mpt, ok thanks
<mpt> vish, if this branch <http://imgur.com/2NOVK> gets merged, there'll be a whole lot more metadata bugs to fix -- improving the first lines of add-on package descriptions so they make sense as checkbox labels :-)
<vish> oh noes!
<and471> mpt, that looks awesome, who is doing that work?
<mpt> and471, https://code.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/addons/+merge/30946
<vish> mpt: looks like the first line is usually from .desktop comment , right?
<vish> mpt: ah , devildante!
<vish> i thought it was and471's branch ;)
<and471> vish, hehe thanks, but no :)
<and471> mpt, I hope you are looking forward to some gui tests :-)
<vish> mpt: how far do you expect debian to change the package descriptions for SC?
<vish> some maintainers seem a bit resistant to make the changes :(
<mpt> vish, and this will be (as far as I know) the first time that Recommends: and Suggests: has ever had a GUI, so there *might* be an influx of bugs about inappropriate Recommends: and Suggests: that nobody has noticed before (e.g. "Why does KMess offer a file manager as an add-on?"), in the same way that we discovered inappropriate categorization of applications when 2.0 introduced subcategories.
<mpt> vish, this is why it's important for Debian Software Center to exist. :-) We can attach screenshots and say "See, this looks silly"
<mpt> That'll be an easier argument to make for Recommends/Suggests than it is for descriptions, I think
<vish> yeah..
<vish> mpt: are we merging that for Maverick?
<mpt> vish, don't know. That's up to Mohamed to finish it, and mvo or tremolux to decide whether it's ready.
<vish> mpt: do you want to? he usually hangs out in -bugs.. we can push him to finish it :)
<mpt> vish, I'm writing a branch review now
 * mpt discovers Evolution's 'The following plugins belonging to the "base" set are included' WTF
<pitti> ogra, asac: so is all the new stuff and -efl supposed to fix bug 600487 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600487 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "system fails to launch netbook-launcher-efl on arm system (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600487
<pitti> or was that a dupe of the netbook-efl-default-settings change?
<ogra> oh, sorry, i was slacking on that one
 * ogra closes
<pitti> \o/
<Laney> didrocks: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.db.sqlite.general/58588 might interest you
<asac> good
<pitti> asac: uploadedhttps://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs?orderby=status&field.milestone%3Alist=27561 as well
<vish> and471: devildante is the culprit ;)
 * devildante hides
<and471> devildante, great work well done!
<devildante> and471: thx
<vish> and471: i think i found an ftdau bug!  can you try and install simple backup? and see if it does any backup?
<and471> vish, sure tho I am just about to head out for 30 mins, I will do it when I am back tho
<vish> my system is a bit borked now , i so really not sure where the problem is
<vish> and471: sure , try this , after install , set it up and hit "backup now" , it says a process is running  , but does nothing.  if you close the dialogue boxes , those processes just quit.
<mpt> vish, I posted my review, so if you want to chase up Mohamed you're welcome, I need to get back to networking stuff :-)
<vish> mpt: devildante is he ;)
<devildante> okay, hi mpt :)
<devildante> just saw your review
<mpt> aha
<mpt> I have just discovered a thorny example
<mpt> Cgoban (a board game) Suggests: gnugo, imagemagick | netpbm
<mpt> The description explains this: "Some sort of image converter is needed if you wish to use the utility provided to capture 'screen shots' of a Cgoban game."
<mpt> But neither imagemagick nor netpbm have any clue that they're going to be used for Cgoban, and nor should they
<mpt> So their checkboxes couldn't have meaningful labels in the Cgoban screen.
<devildante> true
<mpt> Maybe that means we have to exclude add-ons that are Recommended/Suggested by more than one package?
<devildante> yeah... Could do that easily
<devildante> this, and your other suggestions in the review :)
<mpt> I don't know how much damage that would do
<devildante> remove those add-ons, and see if the users have problems with that?
<devildante> if this is a big problem, we could just re-enable them
<mpt> devildante, ok, let's try that. I thought that might cause a problem with adblock-plus, but that's there because of Enhances, not because of Suggests, so I think we're ok
<didrocks> Laney: thanks for the link, looking at it
<devildante> mpt: ok, will do that
<Laney> didrocks: If I were you, I'd consider reverting until it's fixed
<didrocks> Laney: let me look how we got last version
<devildante> mpt: but about the language-selector bit, I don't know if we can remove the language add-ons
<devildante> mpt: should ask someone else
<didrocks> Laney: ok, we are in sync with debian, we can maybe revert to the debian testing version
<didrocks> Laney: in any case, that will be post alpha3
<Laney> right
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: what is broken?
<mpt> devildante, spec updated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=411&rev1=410
<Laney> seb128: there's a big performance regression in the new sqlite
<Laney> which affects banshee
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> use rhythmbox ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<Laney> ha
<didrocks> seb128: that was easy :-)
<Laney> it might affect other apps too…
<seb128> joke aside the way forward seems to fix it, not to downgrade
<didrocks> I think gwibber will suffer as well
<Laney> upstream will fix it for 3.7.1
<didrocks> the issue is that we don't know when it will happen
<didrocks> "I recommend you stick with 3.6.23.1 until
<didrocks> we get 3.7.1 out the door later this month."
<didrocks> ok, so we can maybe wait
<devildante> mpt: seen that, taken note :)
<didrocks> Laney: maverick is still unstable… so not good for production, and performance issue is not data cluttering issue
<Laney> apparently it affects query accuracy too
<Laney> for example play queue mode is broken
<and471> vish, what is the package name?
<didrocks> argh…
<vish> and471: install from SC , search backup and you will have listed there Simple backup config and restore.
<vish> and471: install the config one , it will install both
<and471> k
<didrocks> Laney: let's wait for A3 in any case and decide later on, shall we?
<Laney> didrocks: OK, it's up to you. You could release note it (if they exist for alphas)
<didrocks> Laney: we will, I've just opened the page :)
<Laney> ok then
<didrocks> thanks!
<and471> vish, where is it in the menu?
<Laney> yw
<and471> vish, dw found it
<vish> and471: it doesnt get listed in the menu , its in sys > admin
<vish> ah . :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: gwibber is using sqlite3 as well, isn't it? (I don't see a dep on it?)
<Laney> I don't think the bug is universal
<and471> vish, yup I can confirm it doesn't do anything, even when I create /var/backup it does nothing
<Laney> banshee probably just happens to trigger it
<didrocks> Laney: ok, added to the release note and link to the bug report in any case.
<vish> and471: yay! , writing up bug report :)
 * Laney nods
<and471> vish, well not 'yay!' it ftdau ;P
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed, sqlite3
<kenvandine> which means it doesn't need a new dep
<kenvandine> comes with python
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm glad firefox uses it's own sqlite. i wouldn't want performance to be even worse than it is now ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok :)
<vish> and471: bug 613486 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613486 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "Does not backup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613486
<and471> vish, hehe the bug title makes me lol
<vish> :D
<asac> netbook-launcher-efl installable here :)
<asac> ogra: i installed it and started it from command line. seems to work
<mpt> devildante_, is it possible to write a script that counts (a) the number of add-ons USC would show for all Ubuntu packages in total, and (b) how many of those add-ons have their own icon? If hardly any do, maybe we shouldn't bother showing icons for add-ons at all.
<devildante_> mpt: Idk
<pitti> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gnome-python-desktop/2.30.0-1ubuntu1 is depwait on libevince-dev, which doesn't exist
<devildante_> mpt: problem is, I struggled with showing a possible icon
<pitti> seb128: is that meant to be libevview-dev/libevdocument-dev ?
<devildante_> until I just abandoned and showed a generic icon
<mpt> and471, btw, "backup" is a noun, the verb is "back up" (I just noticed that in a description fix you did)
<seb128> pitti, right
<and471> mpt, yikes! thanks
<seb128> pitti, debian didn't split the libs for some reason
<mpt> devildante_, oh, so right now you're showing the generic icon for every one even if it has a custom one?
<pitti> seb128: should we re-merge them at some point?
<devildante_> mpt: yes
<mpt> I see
<devildante_> mpt: should I just remove it?
<pitti> seb128: want me to upload?
<seb128> pitti, we did remerge but we disagree on the split
<seb128> pitti, if you want yes please
<kiwinote> devildante_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473131/ should help a bit
<mpt> devildante_, I guess there are two ways we can test it then. One way is to work out how to write that script. The other way is to figure out the code to show custom icons, so we can test it manually.
<devildante_> kiwinote: thx
<devildante_> mpt: I'll see what I can do with kiwinote's suggestion
<kiwinote> devildante_: if you need any help just give a shout and i'll see what i can do
<devildante_> kiwinote: okay
<devildante_> I love you guys :p
<pitti> seb128: ugh, seems robert didn't rebuild debian/control; what a mess..
<pitti> ah, this drops some obsolete packages; /me checks rdepends
<pitti> didrocks, asac: can I ask you to fix the netbook-launcher dependency of go-home-applet?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, let me have a look
<pitti> asac: oh, and n-l-efl still recommends: netbook-launcher
<asac> hmm
<asac> ogra: is that a problem? or do we need a new round?
<pitti> asac: the recommends? no
<didrocks> pitti: do you see that on a component-mistmatch page btw?
<pitti> didrocks: NBS
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/netbook-launcher
<pitti> I removed it now
<pitti> go-home-applet has no rdepends
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<pitti> so it doesn't break anything
<vish> pitti: for Bug #550261 , its waiting an sru , but does not have a package uploaded in -proposed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550261 in sbackup (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Backups cannot be started through the GUI (affects: 35) (dups: 7) (heat: 197)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550261
<asac> oh cool
<asac> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: unless you want me to remove go-home-applet as well
 * asac waits with the push after a3 then
<pitti> vish: hm, can you please subscribe sponsors?
<didrocks> pitti: it can still be useful for n-l-efl, but doesn't need to dep on it
<pitti> didrocks: right, seems strange for an applet to depend on a desktop
<vish> pitti: sure thing , thanks
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I didn't notice that previously
<didrocks> was done last year apparently
<pitti> . o O { ugh: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libedataserver1.2-11 }
<seb128> pitti, yes?
<pitti> seb128: hm?
<seb128> pitti, libedataserver, those just need a rebuild
<pitti> right, doing ATM
<seb128> pitti, I was going to ask if I should do it
<seb128> I've some spare cycles today
<seb128> but if you want to do it feel free ;-)
<pitti> seb128: perhaps you can do the libpoppler5 transition?
<pitti> (didn't check how many are left)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> or NBS in general really, it's really helpful
<seb128> I will try to clean some of those
<pitti> cheers!
<pitti> seb128: perhaps in some cases we should just sync a new version from Debian
<pitti> I'm currently doing that for giggle, instead of doing another no-change upload
<pitti> but doesn't matter that much, I guess
<pitti> giggle was a case were "ubuntu1" was a fakesync
<seb128> right, for some of those, ie inskscape, uploads are waiting for sponsoring so that will do for a rebuild
<seb128> mvo, could you mark https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dylanmccall/ubuntu/lucid/gdebi/bug-591470/+merge/30971 merged? I don't have access to it
<pitti> seb128: hm, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53049752/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.evolution-exchange_2.30.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> it built fine on i386
<pitti> which is weird, because the errors look like it should fail everywehere
<pitti> oh, didrocks uploaded that
<pitti> didrocks: can you please have a look? might just be a missing include
<didrocks> pitti: sure, let me see,
<didrocks> pitti: argh, fail due to new gtk, let me remove fail on deprecated method
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please have a look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52712930/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.ido_0.1.11-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<pitti> kenvandine: looks like it's doing something dirty there, casting an int into a pointer or so
<mvo> seb128: sure
<didrocks> pitti: I'm puzzled it wasn't built before…
<pitti> didrocks: "wasn't"?
<didrocks> I haven't done an upload for a while
<didrocks> the amd64 evolution-exchange
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<pitti> didrocks: I gave it back a few hours ago
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine: bratsche has a merge request pending review from ted for the ido issue
<pitti> didrocks: thought that the amd64 built against a broken GTK or so
<pitti> seb128: oh, nice
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> pitti, it's rather weird that the gtk issue didn't happen on i386
<kenvandine> ido seems to have this sort of problem often
 * pitti sighs at ibus; tons of modifications and we need to merge
<pitti> seb128: that's what I wondered about
<pitti> anyway, running out of time today, need to go
<pitti> have a nice evening everyone!
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> pitti: have a good night!
<vish> seb128: bug 15495 seems a bit of an extra one , we fixed most of the issue , the window title alone is the problem , if it /cant/ be changed , maybe we can mark it as fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 15495 in file-roller (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) ""Archive Manager" doesn't mean anything if you don't know what an "archive" is (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 51)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15495
<seb128> vish, well things always can be changed, it's only code
<vish> :)
<seb128> vish, btw I commented on a few nautilus ones saying we will not get the changes this cycle, not sure if you want to drop the hundredpapercuts milestone for those
<vish> seb128: yeah thanks, noticed the comments , atleast its easier to have them committed somewhere :)
<vish> else someone will ask why we havent released ..
<seb128> we will get those next cycle anyway
<vish> yeah, sounds good.
<seb128> didrocks, can you add bug #105093 to your review list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 105093 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Submit Bug Report" should be removed from the menu options under "Help" (affects: 10) (dups: 6) (heat: 80)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105093
<seb128> didrocks, there is a patch that needs sponsoring
<bratsche> kenvandine: ido has these issues often because I have it set to treat warnings as errors.  This is nice to do on my architecture, but apparently not a good thing to do on ARM. :)
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: btw, do you know what happen to the evolution thing? the ABI was broken?
<seb128> didrocks, reading your evolution-exchange changelog you either forgot to build-depends on dh-autoreconf or to write it in the changelog
<Sarvatt> mvo: that cairo patch disabled server side gradients completely for everyone not just affected cards didn't it? also your test case went from 0.54-0.56 to 0.49-1.6 seconds here on intel
<didrocks> seb128: urgh… you're write :/
<didrocks> right*
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> getting tired ;-)
<seb128> Sarvatt, no, we didn't filter on cards
<seb128> Sarvatt, what are those numbers?
<kenvandine> bratsche, indeed
<mvo> Sarvatt: right, the patch globally disabled it. it was a measure of desperation as I don't want to get all the bugreport against update-manager in a3 that its unusable slow
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/595845/comments/16
<seb128> Sarvatt, only intel handle server side gradient it seems
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 595845 in cairo (Ubuntu) "libcairo2 1.9.10 makes Ubuntu 10.10 slow (affects: 16) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Fix released]
<mvo> Sarvatt: that is quite a bit of variance
<seb128> Sarvatt, nouveau nvidia ati have issues for sure
<Sarvatt> i was under the impression they were going to try to make nvidia always use image to work around it for the 1.10 release
<seb128> Sarvatt, well, we wanted something which work for a3, ie today
<seb128> Sarvatt, but we can refine the change before maverick, we have time
 * Sarvatt nods
<vish> seb128: what do you think of : https://code.launchpad.net/~sense/ubuntu/maverick/evolution/fix-588298/+merge/30212  ?
<vish> seb128: upstream is not gonna make the change anytime soon ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ^ could you please get the other sponsoring request and that in an upload this week?
<seb128> vish, let's just upload
<seb128> upstream is going to discuss for ages about it
<didrocks> seb128: sure, the evolution one?
<vish> yeah
<vish> didrocks: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes, the one vish listed and the bug I pointed before
 * didrocks opens tabs
<seb128> didrocks, should be 2 easy changes for an upload ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, great to make the sponsoring list lower!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> time for dinner, bbiab
<seb128> dinner, bbl
<bcurtiswx> ah right, Europe = dinner time.. heck i just finished lunch
<vish> bratsche: hi , could you review: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=615451 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 615451 in gtk "Tooltips stick when switching desktops using compiz" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vish> bratsche: the patch was updated..
<pitti> ah, an unexpected extra 1.5 hours -- our gym is closed this week
<sshaw> quick question, when is 9.10 EOL?
<micahg> sshaw: April 2011
<sshaw> micahg: so, are all releases supported for 18 months (other than LTS?)
<micahg> sshaw: yes
<sshaw> ah ok.  For some reason I thought it was less.  Thanks
<JamesMR> Is there a comprehensive reference of the python appindicator module anywhere?
<JamesMR> I have been unable top find one.
<didrocks> ok, enough for today! have a good night everyone!
<tremolux> see ya didrocks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-05
<JamesMR> does anyone ever talk in here?
<RAOF> Yeah; lots of talk happens in here.
<JamesMR> sarcastic talk?
<JamesMR> or just the silent kind
<JamesMR> Maybe I'm missing something, is this a telepathic room?
<RAOF> No.  There's lots of talk; it's just sporadic.
<JamesMR> aah
 * JamesMR checks to see how long he's been in here
<JamesMR> 6 hours.
<ajmitch> a lot of it depends on the timezone of people who do work in here
<ajmitch> & I'm too late :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey, did your swt-gtk changes get sponsored
<micahg> robert_ancell: looks like it was sponsered already unless there were 2 rounds of changes
<robert_ancell> micahg, yes I pulled the latest and it matches his changes
<George_E> Can someone please point me to the Python appindicator documentation?
<George_E> Couldn't find it on Google :)
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<tremolux> hiya pitti
<tremolux> good morning
<pitti> hey guys, how are you?
<tremolux> I'm well, thanks  :)
<tremolux> hey pitti, while I have you, I'm not sure if you've seen the emails but I prepared the updates for tzdata 2010k tonight (see bug 613691)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613691 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "2010k available (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613691
<tremolux> pitti: there has not been a follow-on update after all so I went ahead with 2010k
<tremolux> pitti: oh, and if you take a look at the bug, you'll see that I note that my test for the update in Dapper didn't work  :-/
<tremolux> pitti: not sure why, it's pretty straightforward..
<tremolux> pitti: anyway, the others all seem good
<tremolux> pitti: I'll revisit the dapper update tomorrow, for now, I'm feeling EOD
<tremolux> pitti: good day, ttyl  :)
<didrocks> good morning
<and471> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey and471!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> bit tired; I woke up at 6:30 (after just 6 hours) and couldn't sleep any more
<pitti> damn hayfever
<pitti> but otherwise okay; alpha-3 seems to settle down
<pitti> bbl, out for ~ 2 hours for some errands
<didrocks> pitti: rest a little because fever + not a lot of sleep… :/
<and471> hey mvo, when mpt comes one can you ask him which one in this image he likes? http://i.imgur.com/GkKHD.png
<and471> mvo, you can have an opinion as well ;P
<and471> mvo, they are (top to bottom) flat, flat with inset white, gradient with inset white, gradient
<mvo> and471: hey, good morning. what does the [2] do in the image?
<and471> mvo, an inset white line
<mvo> aha :)
<and471> mvo, (it is the same as in the pathbar)
<and471> hehe
<mvo> what will it do?
<robert_ancell> vuntz, heh, I was just going to make that patch for gconf-editor :)
<and471> mvo, actually can you show him this one, here is a version which changes the outer border http://i.imgur.com/YfkKr.png
<and471> mvo, sorry I don't understand what you mean
<mvo> and471: oh, this is for the amount of pending transactions?
<and471> mvo, yes :)
<mvo> and471: thanks, I think we should at least discuss it, it look to me like a button
<and471> mvo, yeah I wanted to get everyone happy with it before I start coding
<mvo> and471: understandable :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, comment ca va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, le soleil brille, c'est l'été ;) et toi ?
<seb128> ca va bien, il fait 16°C et gris mais c'est l'été quand même ;-)
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<vish> hmm , and471 not here..
<mvo> mpt: good morning. and471 did some mockups and wants to know which of the [2] items you like best: http://i.imgur.com/GkKHD.png
<zyga> is it normal not to be able to drag an icon from one desktop to another in dualhead setup?
<vish> mpt: mvo: couldnt we do that same as we do for the mails? [in indicator-messages], the ellipse with numbers
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> vish, mpt: much agreed, it looks IMO too much like a button
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<vish> yeah, makes me wanna click it ;)
<mvo> vish: I'm happy that I'm not the only one, when I looked at the screenshot I was utterly confused what those buttons might do
<mvo> seb128: I'm good, thank! how are you?
<seb128> mvo, I'm fine thanks ;-)
<huats> morning
<pitti> didrocks: if it weren't for that release.. :_
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> didrocks: but I now have something to cheer me up: a brand new laptop (just got it from the store)
<seb128> hey pitti
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> new toy? ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, already? great!
<lifeless> pitti: \o/
<lifeless> pitti: how much ram did you get ?
<pitti> lifeless: 4 GB
<pitti> http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/notebooks/notebook-berater/1C30-211/lenovo-thinkpad-x201-nusrege-plus-dockingstation-plus-128gb-ssd.html
<ajmitch> & you'll still find it won't be enough :)
<pitti> ajmitch: reason to optimize our RAM usage then :)
<ajmitch> still, it looks nice
<pitti> ajmitch: I had 2 GB so far, and it was quite okay
<ajmitch> pitti: my fault for running multiple virtualbox sessions at once :)
<pitti> but I'm glad to finally leave behind this excruciatingly slow hard drive of my Dell
<ajmitch> having a hard drive is one thing I regret about my laptop that I bought last year
<lifeless> pitti: ah, you got a different model :)
<didrocks> 128 GB SSD waow :)
 * ajmitch was tempted by an HP mini without windows
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<ronoc> bl8: when will you have a mpris package ready for me to test with
<mpt> mvo, mmnz_ had a much better looking one before, which didn't look like a button. And vish is right that we should eventually share code with message counts in the messaging menu (though that shouldn't be a blocker).
<mpt> mvo, btw, in that screenshot, why is "7 other technical items" showing up on a software item screen? :-)
<mvo> mpt: that looks like a bug, if and471 can reproduce it, that is a fine time for the next regression test in the gui testuite
<vish> mpt: i noticed one problem with the technical items, once we select it , there seems to be no easy way to hide them again , apart for doing a new search or going back
<mpt> vish, yeah, I thought it should be a one-way navigation. Someone (I forget who) persuaded me that it should be a toggle instead, but I haven't updated the spec and no-one's updated the implementation
<vish> mpt: yeah , users would be curious to see what those are , especially if we enter system category, a "hide technical items" would be nice indeed ;)
<huats> seb128, I am giving a look at eog. Because they have released a new version yesterday that should not rely on gtk3 or gsettings
<huats> I am surprised by your last changelog :
<huats> eog (2.30.2-1ubuntu1) maverick; urgency=low
<huats>   * Resync on Debian
<huats> -- Sebastien Bacher <seb128@ubuntu.com>   Mon, 05 Jul 2010 12:24:57 +0200
<seb128> huats, what about it?
<seb128> huats, I've just uploaded 2.31.5 sorry ;-)
<huats> do you remember if it was a sync (then the package number shouldn't have a ubuntu prefix)
<huats> ok no big deal then
<huats> seb128, for once I was working on something :)
<seb128> huats, do you want updates to work on? did you work on the one jcastro asked about last week?
<huats> seb128, I was about to do the one jcastro asked me
<seb128> huats, the "resync on debian" basically meant I applied their recent changes
<huats> but since I have spotted that one I wanted to give a look first :)
<seb128> we still have ubuntu diff
<seb128> but it was easier to apply their revision than do it the other way around
<seb128> just being lazy ;-)
<huats> seb128, ok I undertand, it is just me who list all ubuntu changes everytime I do that :)
<seb128> well the changes were listed in the previous entry which I didn't drop
<huats> I understand, lazy:P
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> I'll let you know when to give me some update then, after I have tackle jcastro ones
<huats> :)
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> seb128: small file overwrite issue (in case its not reported yet): http://paste.ubuntu.com/473465/
<seb128> mvo, I don't think it was, thanks
<mvo> np
<vish> seb128: for Bug #529744 , where does it need fixing? milanbv mentions that we switched to accounts dialogue , not sure we have it yet on maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529744 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new user, "Shortname" should really be "Username" . (affects: 1) (heat: 29)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529744
<seb128> vish, no we don't switch in maverick, those change got defered to next cycle
<vish> seb128: ah, then we can expect a gst update?
<seb128> dunno, don't ask me
<seb128> I don't work on this one
<seb128> chrisccoulson might have an idea
<vish> seb128: hehe , chrisccoulson it is :)
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<vish> chrisccoulson: hi , could you upload that fix ^^ :)
<vish> we were too late last cycle and it got fixed everywhere too ..
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. later today though, i've got some other things i need to review first
<vish> chrisccoulson: sure , later today is good, thanks.
<kiwinote> mvo: the buy-something merge got rid of distro/ubuntu: get_supported_query(), that was accidental, I presume?
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah :(
<mvo> kiwinote: sorry for that, I add a test for this into test_gui.py
<mvo> kiwinote: I mean a test for this feature
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: I also want to process the remaining merges, sorry that you are left out for so long, the buy-something was a big blocker that ate (and still eats) a lot of time
<kiwinote> mvo: that's fine ;)
<didrocks> will be away for 2h for an appointment, bbl
<seb128> didrocks, see you later
<didrocks> see you :)
<mvo> didrocks: oneconf --hosts shows still only a single one, I'm so unhappy that I can't play with this feature
<mvo> didrocks: (not blamining you of course)
<mvo> kiwinote: readded it, thanks again for spotting the mistake :) (r983 … the big number is coining close)
<mvo> not long and we hit 1024
<kiwinote> hehe
<kiwinote> mvo: i've got a few other fixes in my branch
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, merging now
<and471> mvo, hey, did you and mpt discuss the in progress number thing?
<mpt> and471, yes, they all looked too much like buttons, especially compared with the original
<and471> mpt, how do you recommend I do them?
<mpt> and471, mmnz_ had them so they were matte lozenges with width matching the number inside. That seemed ok to me.
<and471> mpt, is mmnz_ working on them? If so I shall do something else
<mpt> and471, he showed me a screenshot.
<and471> mpt, ah ok then I shall leave it to him :)
<mpt> erg, nzmm_ I mean
<mpt> and471, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/123544/Screenshot.png
<and471> ah cool :)
<seb128> rodrigo__, hey
<rodrigo__> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> rodrigo__, using control-center rather for my question ;-)
<and471> mpt, I am going to work on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/426232
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 426232 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "From search field, Down key selects first result but doesn't focus it (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed]
<and471> mpt, how can i tell if it is focused rather than selected?
<mpt> and471, in most current themes, focus is shown by a dotted outline.
<and471> mpt, ah thanks, I changed my theme and I can see it now
<mvo> kiwinote: merged your branch plus added regression test
<mvo> kiwinote: for the appdetails_gtk.py state
<mpt> and471, actually, that bug seems fixed for me in 2.0.7. The "(sc-010)" test case in the spec works for me.
<and471> mpt, ah yes, but this one isn't so I shall work on that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/524289
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 524289 in software-center (Ubuntu) "First application is automatically selected (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mpt> and471, yes, now that's a bug
<kiwinote> mvo: great, thanks
<mvo> and471: if you fix it, could you add a regression test to test_gui.py as well please?
<and471> mvo, I was just thinking the same :)
<mvo> and471: cool!
<didrocks> mvo: I know :( aquarius has the same issue. He told me that he'll have a look at it as a lot of people are complaining about desktopcouch not syncing :/
<mvo> and471: I just commited test_appdetails.py for yet another example (just fyi)
<didrocks> mvo: same for me here, my desktopcouch doesn't sync as well :/
<rodrigo__> any news on  gtk-sharp2-gapi  being broken?
<rodrigo_> it stopped working, it seems, for libubuntuone
<and471> mvo, I have found the problem, but I need to understand a bit more about the function it is in
<and471> mvo, line 191 of trunk in softwarecenter/view/softwarepane.py
<and471> self.app_view.set_cursor(index)
<and471> mvo, is there a situation when this needs to be called
<and471> ?
<and471> mpt, maybe the question I asked mvo is better for you
<and471> mpt, is there any situation where a row in the software list view should be selected manually?
<mvo> and471: iirc this is done when the list of channels changes
<mpt> and471, when you click on it? :-)
<and471> mpt, manually = bad choice of word :)
<and471> mpt, i mean manually by software-center
<and471> mpt, i.e. a user has not clicked on it
<mpt> and471, not that I can think of. Even if an item is selected but you then add more to the search string so that the selected item disappears from the list, I guess the result should be that nothing is selected, rather than the next item being selected
 * and471 is starting to release why we need tests...
<tremolux> hiya and471, thanks for working on these!
<tremolux> mpt, and471: so, that automatic select is on purpose..
<and471> tremolux, hi, no problem :)
<mpt> and471, actually, I've thought of one
<mpt> and, if you had an "In Progress" item selected and used the keyboard equivalent to cancel it, the next item in the list should become selected automatically
<mpt> ("and used" -> "and you used")
<mpt> But I would hope that would be fairly automatic behavior for GTK lists without USC doing anything :-)
<tremolux> mpt: hah, nope  ;)
<and471> mpt, what is the keyboard equivalent?
<mclasen> items in GTK lists have no concept of being cancelled...
<mpt> mclasen, in this case it would mean the item was removed from the list
<tremolux> and471, mpt: the main problem I think users have with the automatic row select is in the Installed View; when an item is removed from that view, then the first item is automatically selected in the list
<mclasen> if you have the right selection mode for your list, the next item will be selected, indeed
<tremolux> and471, mpt: pulling the user back to the start from wherever they were
<mpt> ick
<tremolux> and471, mpt: right, so the better behaviour is to just select the next item rather than the first in the list
<mpt> yes
<mpt> That's true whether it's a software item list, or the navigation pane
<tremolux> mpt: agreed
<mpt> E.g. when you're in "In Progress" and the last task completes, "Installed Software" should become selected automatically
<mpt> (when "In Progress" disappears)
<and471> mvo, removing is broken in trunk
<and471> Traceback (most recent call last):
<and471>   File "/home/andrew/Software/Launchpad/software-center/trunk/softwarecenter/app.py", line 471, in on_application_request_action
<and471>     action_func(app.pkgname, app.appname, appdetails.icon)
<and471>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/defer.py", line 639, in unwind_generator
<and471>     return _inline_callbacks(None, func(*args, **kwargs), Deferred())
<and471> TypeError: remove() takes exactly 5 arguments (4 given)
<and471> mvo, or do I have an old version of something?
<tremolux> mpt: actually, what it does now is to return you to whatever item in the left pane that you were browsing before you switched to "In Progress"
<tremolux> and471: are you running lucid?
<mpt> tremolux, oh, that's even smarter.
<and471> tremolux, yup
<tremolux> and471: you may need to get aptdaemon from the s-c PPA, do you have that?  but, hmm, it should have checked that on startup..
<tremolux> and471: first let me try it myself with this morning's trunk  :)
<mpt> tremolux, though I don't know why I'm surprised, because it seems I wrote the (sc-008) test case specifically for that. :-)
 * mpt just rediscovered it
<tremolux> mpt: haha!  awesome  :)
<mpt> hm, no, that actually tests a slightly different thing
<mpt> that's testing remembering depth
<vish> tremolux: mpt: Bug #431907  ?
<mvo> and471: ups, fixing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 431907 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Doesn't switch to previous view when "In Progress" section disappears (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431907
<tremolux> vish: yep, that's the bad boy
<and471> mpt, do you have latest trunk? if so could you test a fix for me?
<mpt> and471, I could, but I'm trying to do networking stuff now. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-bugs would be interested?
<and471> mpt, oh ok
<mpt> sorry
<and471> mpt, it was not so much about testing if it works, but more about if there were any other regressions becuase of it
<tremolux> and471: what is the fix?  I'm happy to help if I can
<and471> tremolux, ok thanks, an you open softwarecenter/view/softwarepane.py and replace lines 186-190 (inclusive) with http://pastebin.com/3Pcx0Kay
<and471> *can
<and471> tremolux, (this is with latest trunk)
<tremolux> and471: sure thing
<and471> tremolux, this should make sure that the first item is not automatically selected in the appview
<and471> tremolux, so when testing could you focus that no weird behvaiour/regressions appear as regards to selection in the appview
<tremolux> and471: I'll check, but personally, I *like* that an item is always selected; I'd rather fix the case where the first item is selected rather than an item that makes more sense (the next in the list on a remove)
<and471> tremolux, what does happen when an item is removed (what is selected)
<tremolux> and471: the main thing to check is that the menu items pertaining to a software item are accurate without a selection (they need to be set insensitive)
<and471> tremolux, I can tell because I can't remove anything :)
<tremolux> and471: hehe
<and471> tremolux, ah yes, I shall check this
<tremolux> and471: yes, in that case, the first item is always selected, which is very annoying if you are way far into the list
<kiwinote> and471: nearly got a fix for the removal stuff..
<and471> kiwinote, thankyou :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, do you know anything about mono/gtk# being broken in latest maverick packages?
<tremolux> and471: so the best would be to just select the next item after the one removed (or, after the last one removed)
<and471> tremolux, ok, when I can remove I shall work on that as well
<rodrigo_> seb128, banshee is incredibly slow since yesterday, and gtk-sharp-gapi doesn't seem to work
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, how is it broken? check with Laney maybe
<rodrigo_> Laney, ^^
<tremolux> and471: cool, thanks a lot!
<seb128> rodrigo_, the slowness issue seems to be sqlite 3.7
<rodrigo_> ah
<and471> tremolux, the menu stuff is fine, we set sensitivity when the topmenu item is activated, so it is pretty robust
<seb128> rodrigo_, didrocks and Laney were discussing that yesterday
<Laney> rodrigo_: please file a bug
<rodrigo_> ok, so I guess that explains lots of the issues in banshee
<tremolux> hiya kiwinote  \o
<Laney> yes
<Laney> see the various bugs for more info on that
<kiwinote> hi tremolux!
<rodrigo_> Laney, about the gapi thing?
<Laney> yes please
<and471> tremolux, apart from that, everything seem okay?
<rodrigo_> Laney, under gtk-sharp I guess?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> gtk-sharp2
<tremolux> and471: so far, so good  :)
<kiwinote> tremolux, was remove_multiple() for oneconf, or for the buy-something?
<tremolux> kiwinote: oneconf
<rodrigo_> Laney, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-sharp/+bug/613857
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 613857 in gtk-sharp (Ubuntu) "gtk-sharp-gapi has stopped working? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> Laney, oh, gtk-sharp2?
<Laney> yes
<rodrigo_> there's no gtk-sharp2, or can't find it
<rodrigo_> ah, yes, there is
<rodrigo_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-sharp2/+bug/613857
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 613857 in gtk-sharp2 (Ubuntu) "gtk-sharp-gapi has stopped working? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> can you please post a recipe to reproduce in the bug?
<Laney> it would make it easier for us to debug it
<mvo> tremolux: just commented on your merge proosal, thanks again for working on this feature
<rodrigo_> Laney, done
<tremolux> mvo: coolness, thanks!
<rodrigo_> Laney, looking though at my branch, it might be an auto* thing after all, will close the bug if I find the reason
<Laney> rodrigo_: I just looked at your build log, and don't see why you think that's a gapi thing
<Laney> configure: error: Package requirements (webkit-1.0 >= 1.1.15 gnome-keyring-1 dbus-glib-1 gconf-2.0 libxml-2.0 libsoup-gnome-2.4 libsyncdaemon-1.0 >= 1.3.2) were not met:
<rodrigo_> Laney, any idea what 'Field ParentClass has unknown Type GtkVBoxClass in Struct UbuntuOne.U1MusicStoreClass' might come from? a missing package?
<Laney> No package 'libsyncdaemon-1.0' found
<Laney> that's quite clear
<Laney> or is it further down?
<rodrigo_> Laney, look futher down, yeah
<rodrigo_> well, it doesn't really generate any .cs file for me, neither with make nor make distcheck
<rodrigo_> so, it's not an auto* thing
<rodrigo_> that error message seems to be what's missing ('Field ParentClass has unknown Type GtkVBoxClass in Struct UbuntuOne.U1MusicStoreClass')
<rodrigo_> Laney, look at the last comment in the merge proposal
<Laney> I think that means you are missing a dependency
<rodrigo_> Laney, yes, what that would be?
<rodrigo_> Laney, I guess the packages were split?
<rodrigo_> maybe gtk-sharp2, /me tries
<kiwinote> and471: sorry for the delay, just got a phone call
<kiwinote> and471: rev934 of getting-the-small-things-right should have the fix
<and471> kiwinote, thankyou
<mvo> kiwinote: you are fast :) thanks for the fix, merging into trunk
<pitti> good night everyone!
<tremolux> see you, pitti, and thanks a lot for tzdata  :)
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<pitti> tremolux: hello
<and471> nessita1, hi, I am starting to do some tets for SC, how do I test if a widget is selected?
<and471> *tests
<nessita1> and471: hi there!
<nessita1> and471: you'd have to assert over the focus of the widget
<Laney> rodrigo_: if you do cd bindings/mono && make then you get the .dll
<nessita1> and471: look into the gtk.Widget API, there is a is_focus() method
<Laney> I can't see that this is a bug in gapi, sorry
<and471> nessita1, I need to check whether a widget is focused AND selected
<and471> nessita, I need to check whether a widget is focused AND selected
<and471> nessita, I have already done is_focus(), if this is true, then is the widget neccessarily selected?
<nessita> nessita: selected as in selecting in a entry?
 * and471 wonders why nessita is speaking to herself
<rodrigo_> Laney, yes, but only with AssemblyInfo.cs, none of the generated .cs files are included, or are they for you?
<and471> nessita, yup
<nessita> and471: jeje, sorry. You can assert selection using the selection methods from gtk.Entry
<and471> nessita, well, selected as in if I type, it will go in the entry
<nessita> and471: you don't need to test that, we trust GTK
<nessita> GTK works, period. :-)
<nessita> and471: GTK garantees that if the entry has the focus, then if the user types the text goes to that entry
<nessita> and471: so you only need to be sure the entry has the focus
<and471> nessita, so if I need to check whether when an icon is pressed, the entry is focused an selected I just need to do is_focus?
<Laney> rodrigo_: you are right, however it works with libubuntuone trunk
<rodrigo_> Laney, hmm
<and471> nessita, hehe, again you knew what I was going to say...
<and471> nessita, thanks
<nessita> :-)
<rodrigo_> Laney, hmm, you're right
<mvo> kiwinote: are you working on deb_files currently? if not,  I will have a look at the merge next
<and471> nessita, I think I am getting the hang of this :) It is almost like you are going behind the application, and pulling the strings of GTK
<and471> nessita, one question, when do you group together tests i.e. assert_correct_label in test_gui.py
<seb128> hum, glib 2.25.12 crash with buffer overflow errors
<Laney> rodrigo_: It might be that there are no syncdaemon bindings
<rodrigo_> Laney, syncdaemon is just used internally in the widget, would that affect?
<Laney> maybe, not so familiar with gapi TBH
<nessita> and471: I do that when I need to check certain things in several places
<nessita> and471: is just a simple case of "NEVER DUPLICATE CODE" :-)
<Laney> rodrigo_: yes, if you add the deleted files back then it works
<rodrigo_> hmm
<and471> nessita, ah okay, I realise now why you grouped them, I thought it was some other reason...
<kiwinote> mvo: no I aren't atm, so it would be great if you could look at it
<and471> mvo, our search entry is all tested out :D
<mvo> and471: *nice*
 * mvo hugs and471
<and471> :)
<kiwinote> mvo: fyi i'm in .be tomorrow, so if you have any queries i'll be around again on monday again
<seb128> slomo, glib 2.25.12 crashes the same way on ubuntu btw
<seb128> *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/bin/gtk-demo terminated
<seb128> ======= Backtrace: =========
<seb128> /lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x50)[0xc44a10]
<seb128> /lib/libc.so.6(+0xe490a)[0xc4390a]
<seb128> /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(+0x21082)[0xa20082]
<seb128> /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_init_with_debug_flags+0x1df)[0xa2934f]
<seb128> /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_init+0x1e)[0xa2948e]
<seb128>  
<seb128> slomo, did you try to debug the issue yet?
<mvo> kiwinote: ok, no problme
<mvo> and471: let me know when its pushed
<and471> mvo, ok, I am changing the gui_test,py a bit though, I stole lots of stuff from nessita :)
<mvo> and471: thats fine, as long as its good stuff (and I'm sure it is :)
<and471> mvo, yup it is :)
<tremolux> and471: so there's an issue with your no-autoselect-app patch with removal while in Installed Pane; the next item in the list is selected, which would be *cool*, except that the actual selected app doesn't update to match it, meaning, if you install from the menu (or just use Edit->Copy Web Link to view the "current" app) you will see that we are still pointed at the app that was removed
<JanCBorchardt> in Ubuntu’s »Open With« context menu, gedit seems to be renamed as »Text Editor« – was it like that before? (running Maverick)
<tremolux> and471: but I think that's easily fixable by doing the right thing when removing, as we discussed earlier
<and471> tremolux, thanks I shall look at that now thanks to kiwinote :)
<tremolux> and471: yep, I merged his fix to check!  ;)
<tremolux> and471: also, we'd want to remove this line from appdetailsview_gtk.py:  LOG.info("no app selected")    ;)
<seb128> it's all desrt fault I guess
 * seb128 downgrades glib
<tremolux> and471: however, I still wonder if we really want to have no app selected initially, not sure what it buys us really
<tremolux> and471: and it opens risk of regressions, so we will just have to test thoroughly (including stuff like back/forward navigation, etc. etc.)
<mvo> kiwinote: will you be here for a bit longer? I would like to push some tweaks to the deb-files branch after dinner
<mvo> kiwinote: but I guess its not that urgent, monday is fine as well
<tremolux> and471: but certainly, feel free to upload a branch for the bug and we can do the testing, etc., and thanks!  :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, I'm going to go and cook some dinner now, but after dinner I'll be around
<jcastro> anyone know where I can file a bug on apt.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> didrocks, what are those poppler abi changes?
<didrocks> seb128: sounds to be quite old, libpoppler5 -> libpoppler6
<seb128> didrocks, I don't get why you rebuilt things which have been built since the soname change, ie gimp
<seb128> mclasen, hey
<mclasen> seb128: hi
<didrocks> seb128: it still appear in the NBS list
<seb128> mclasen, have you seen buffer overflow crash reports since the recent glib update (2.25.12)?
<seb128> didrocks, you probably misread that list
<mclasen> buffer overflow ? no
<mclasen> I've seen gdbus api changes break the panel and nautilus
<didrocks> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libpoppler-glib4
<seb128> mclasen, no crash similar to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=591492?
<ubot2> Debian bug 591492 in vala "vala: FTBFS on armel: segfault" [Serious,Open]
<seb128>  *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/bin/gtk-demo terminated
<seb128>  ======= Backtrace: =========
<seb128>  /lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x50)[0xc44a10]
<seb128>  /lib/libc.so.6(+0xe490a)[0xc4390a]
<seb128>  /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(+0x21082)[0xa20082]
<seb128>  /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_init_with_debug_flags+0x1df)[0xa2934f]
<seb128>  /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_init+0x1e)[0xa2948e]
<seb128> mclasen, things crash this way on debian and ubuntu after update
<seb128> I was wondering if you had any clue about it
<seb128> I will investigate
<mclasen> no, haven't seen that
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<mclasen> and not aware of bsearcharray changes from .11 to .12 either
<alf__> didrocks: hi! is there a reason why clutter packaging on ubuntu doesn't force system-json like in debian?
<seb128> mclasen, ok, one debian bug suggests it could be a compiler optimization issue, investigating, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: so, the change has been done the 17 Jun 2010, I think it's still valid or they won't be on that list, isn't it? (weird because your gimp update was on 12 Jul 2010)
<seb128> didrocks, gimp is listed only for sparc there and that's because sparc builders are broken
<seb128> didrocks, your new upload is not going to fix that
<seb128> didrocks, could you please stop doing source uploads for those? ;-)
<didrocks> alf__: just didn't have the time to have a look at it and we didn't need it previously, I'll update clutter tomorrow in maverick, if you can submit a patch against the version in the ubuntu-desktop ppa I'll include it :)
<didrocks> seb128: source, sorry, there is only gimp and evince in that case, I'll double check
<didrocks> seb128: the others are still valid
<seb128> didrocks, right, that's the 2 I spotted
<seb128> didrocks, I would be happy to avoid doing a gimp update for nothing though :p
<seb128> buildders time, download, etc
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you didn't catch that some of the items are arch specific?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry for those two, there were still more than 20 not rebuilt and my machine is in pain rebuilding them already
<seb128> didrocks, those often match build failures on the said arch
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that was my mistake, sorry
<seb128> np
<didrocks> seb128: didn't notice that when grepping and building the list
<seb128> I'm mentioning it just in case you didn't spot the arch specific bit
<didrocks> that was good to mention, I really didn't :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> (only 7 remaining FYI)
<seb128> vuntz, "Clarifying definitions of Graphics categories", do you still have that pending commit?
<seb128> vuntz, you wrote on the xdg list you would commit in a week a month ago now ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: I know, I know. On my todo list too. Need to get 2.31.6 out first, though
<vuntz> seb128: fwiw, this patch is blocking on me finishing the migration to git for the specs
<vuntz> (which is mostly done, I need to do a last check)
<vuntz> feel free to help review the git migration, btw: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~vuntz/xdg-specs/
<fta> seb128, pitti: could you please reject the older one: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=python-pysnmp4  ?
<and471> tremolux, thanks, I don't know what the value is either (having having nothing selected first) but maybe mpt can answer?
<tremolux> and471: well, what's happening is that when you remove an item from the InstalledSoftware screen, the item (of course) disappears
<tremolux> and471: and then, with your current patch, the next item in the list "appears" as selected
<tremolux> but in fact, it isn't, in fact the prior (just removed) app is still considered the selected app so if you then try to do an Install from the menu, you will actually reinstall the item that was removed
<tremolux> and471: so, it just needs some additional logic to do the right thing on an uninstall in the Installed Software view
<tremolux> and471: that is, to explicitly select the next item in the list (or the previously selected item per mpt's spec) using set_cursor
<tremolux> and471: (we have to do these kinds of shenanigans because we replace models on an update, so we have to restore the state of the view)
<alf__> didrocks: lp #613927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613927 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "Make clutter use external json-glib (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613927
<didrocks> alf__: great! I'll include it tomorrow in my clutter update
<didrocks> thanks :)
<alf__> didrocks: thank you ;)
<didrocks> yw
<tremolux> and471: and the reason we do that is because of serious performance issues with long lists since we have this custom "cell expand" code and gtk.TreeView doesn't play well with it
<tremolux> and471: ah, but you were just asking about the value of not selecting an item automatically  :D  ; and yes, mpt is the guy to weigh in on that
<tremolux> and471: I don't mind either way, I think it's kind of nice when the list opens with nothing selected, we'd just have to catch any corner cases that may arise
<slomo> seb128: no, but in the debian bug someone debugged it
<slomo> seb128: looks like a compiler bug
<slomo> seb128: it's optimizing away too many things :)
<and471> tremolux, hehe yeah you got what I was asking in the end XD
<tremolux> and471: heh, first I wrote a book tho  ;)
<and471> :)
<tremolux> and471: still, it's good for you to know all that background
<and471> yup
<and471> mvo, you here?
<tremolux> and471: here's a second, related bug report that concerns the autoselect after removing an item that I mentioned: bug 588606
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588606 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[software-center] refreshing installed software unselects current selection (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588606
<and471> tremolux, thanks
<tremolux> and471: oh, another for the same thing, these are dupes: bug 541933
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541933 in software-center (Ubuntu) "installed applications view resets after removing an application (affects: 2) (heat: 27)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541933
 * and471 just found a regression for the separator in viewswitcher!
<tremolux> and471: ok, now this one's the main bug, I set the others as dupes:  bug 541933
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541933 in software-center (Ubuntu) "installed applications view resets after removing an application (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541933
<seb128> vuntz, ok
<seb128> fta, rejected
<seb128> slomo, ok
<fta> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> np
<seb128> slomo, hum, k, did somebody pinged gcc guys about it?
<seb128> slomo, btw dunno how busy you are, is libdmapsharing still on your list?
<seb128> the packaging is ready out of some copyright issues
<seb128> ie debian copyright needs some update
<didrocks> alf__: you forgot to add the build-dep into your patch, fixed :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #613413 is for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613413 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Missing icon for "not-junk" toolbar item (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613413
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, I never use this icon that I didn't see that :)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't use it either, I was just reading the comment saying it's due to one of the une changes
<didrocks> seb128: great, will be easy to fix, thanks!
<seb128> np ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, you should be enjoying your evening btw :p
<seb128> didrocks, I was just letting that for your morning backlog ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, you should be enjoying your evening too :-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I just came back to read backlog after dinner since I went running before dinner
<kiwinote> tremolux: rev935 should fix #613928. There is still some oddness with the actionbar however because the state provided in the argument of the function isn't always correct :/ , but that's a job for a new day ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks a bunch for fixing this, I (slowly) work my way through the deb-files branch, a lot of changes, but a lot of good stuff as well :)
<kiwinote> mvo: yeah, was just looking at the 'make it more python-ish' revision. I now know for next time ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: don't take it as criticism or anything like this, this is the beauty of code-review
<mvo> kiwinote: it tends to get better because the second guy does not need to solve the hard problems that the first one hard to solve
<kiwinote> mvo: indeed, i just like going through what has been changed to see what I can do differently the next time ;)
<mvo> kiwinote: :) yeah - and you are welcome to suggest/comment my changes of couse
<kiwinote> hehe
<mvo> *cough* fix my bugs *cough* too ;)
<asac> FYI, the sound indicator thing is gone completely for me ... always need to do gnome-volume* on the command line;)
<asac> seb128: ^^
<seb128> asac, is indicator-sound installed?
<asac> i think a few days ago it happened during some upgrade ... indicator-sound is still installed
<asac> yes
<seb128> asac, do you have other indicators?
<asac> ii  indicator-sound                      0.3.9-0ubuntu2                       A system sound indicator.
<asac> hmm. good question ;)
<asac> seems not
<seb128> ie the message one
<seb128> add the indicator applet back
<asac> only tray and clock
<seb128> you probably removed it by mistake
<asac> also i have me menu at the bottom
<asac> what?
<asac> i definitly didnt remove it ;)
<seb128> or it crashed and you didn't click reload
<asac> yeah that happened most likely
<asac> so what do i need to add?
<seb128> "notification applet"
<asac> ok
<asac> added indicator applet
<asac> that came with all this stuff ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> hmm. i have two clocks now
<seb128> right
<asac> is the old weather clock supposed to be removed?
<seb128> either uninstall indicator-datetime
<seb128> or remove the GNOME applet one
<seb128> no
<seb128> indicator-datetime is not installed by default on the desktop
<asac> what is supposed to happen for upgrades from lucid?
<asac> hmm
<seb128> it's using in unity though
<asac> interesting
<asac> ah
<seb128> it's an issue if you have unity and GNOME installed
<asac> so unity brought this
<asac> kthx
<seb128> np
<seb128> unity uses the indicator
<seb128> we will need to deal with that before end of the cycle
<seb128> the indicator one has not calendar integration yet nor timezone
<asac> seb128: true. i clearly want a world clock here ;)
<asac> good pointer
<asac> seb128: so you say the indicator clock is not default on desktop yet? can i disable that without removing the package?
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> asac, I think not but we will need to figure a way for maverick since that's a common situation
<seb128> tedg, the question is "is there a way to not load indicator-datetime under GNOME"
<seb128> tedg, while having it still installed for unity sessions
<seb128> (I guess not right now)
<seb128> pitti, want to do http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-session/2.31/gnome-session-2.31.6.tar.gz?
<seb128> pitti, the code has been ported to upower and you know that better
<seb128> pitti, (I guess you are away for the night, just letting it as backlog for tomorrow)
<tedg> seb128, Not right now, but I was thinking we could just black list it in the indicator-applet.
<tedg> seb128, That way it'd show up in complete if people wanted that as well.
<seb128> tedg, I guess there is no easy way to be smart and to do it only if the clock applet is loaded?
<tedg> seb128, No, not really.  gnome-panel is pretty opaque -- you remember the patch we have for FUSA vs. menu items :)
<seb128> let's not speak about this one ;-)
<seb128> tedg, do you plan to have a some point control over what indicators to load?
<seb128> the same way you do for the messaging menu for example?
<seb128> ie just touching a file on the disk or something
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.  I really want it to be a gsettings key... but I'm not quite sure how to do that yet.
<seb128> ok
<tedg> The problem is that it's a list -- so you want to say "user removed" or "user added" instead of replacing the whole list.
<seb128> in any case let's filter out datetime in the applet after beta if we don't have anything better
<tedg> +1
<seb128> well you could have a list of keys in a dir
<seb128> and setting those to true or false
<seb128> rather than using a list
<seb128> "list of keys", ie one key by indicator <indicator_name>_enable
<tedg> Yeah, but then somewhere I have to have a list of all the possible indicators.
<tedg> Right, in the schema?
<seb128> well each indicator would install its key set to true
<seb128> in its schemas
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, good idea.
<seb128> so you would just have to go through the list
<cjohnston> kenvandine: ping
<Lemmiwinks> hi there, I've got a problem with my ati radeon 8500 (r200 chip) on jaunty when using the radeon driver
<Lemmiwinks> the xserver crashes randomly on startup
<Lemmiwinks> toyed around with a lot of bios and also xorg.conf AGP settings, but with no luck
<Lemmiwinks> oh maybe I'm in the wrong channel
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-06
<pitti> Good morning
<and471> goooooood morning!
<devildante> hi all
<pitti> vish: btw, I uploaded a new gnome-power-manager to maverick yesterday, which moved to a more standard icon naming schema; but that means that we need to update our ubuntu icons accordingly
<pitti> presumably renaming them
<pitti> seb128: gnome-session> sure, my pleasure
<fta2> hi
<fta2> seb128, d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53152059/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6%2Bsvn20100730r54382%2B54907-0ubuntu1~ucd1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> fta2, yes, we are discussing it on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> robert_ancell uploaded a broken glib
<fta2> k
<pitti> seb128, robert_ancell: (low-prio) do you know about gnome-session's 80_new_upstream_session_dialog.patch ? it's not really documented in the changelog and doesn't have patch headers
 * pitti monkey-ports it for now
<seb128> pitti, it's a different design of the session dialog
<seb128> which is coming from vuntz and opensuse and was supposed to go upstream but didn't
<pitti> I think I ported it now; I'll test it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you can display it if you don't have the indicator session by using the gnome-panel logout items
<seb128> or press the power button
<seb128> should display it as well
<pitti> right, ctrl+alt+del does
<pitti> ok, I'll make sure it still looks alright
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<vish> pitti: hi , actually it was broken earlier [i think in gpm] , the icons were named according to the standard scheme.. but not sure what might have changed recently , can i see a diff to check what changed and name it accordingly?
<pitti> vish: hang on, I'll collect them
<vish> thanks..
<pitti> vish: so, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-power-manager/commit/?id=52821a4b944a69a6eaca420ecce1f9e65ebd6891 is the main one
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-power-manager/commit/?id=1d893d3b8825e1df6401ec95e4af2252a9d6ae37
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-power-manager/commit/?id=e97f8b11d0ac0870d7c29ee444fc1764a30e38ee
<pitti> those are the other ones
<pitti> the third is probably irrelevant, though
<vish> pitti: cool , thanks ,i'll check them
<and471> mpt, hey, are you still busy or can you test a fix for the software list view? I think I have it sussed :)
<mpt> and471, ok, what's the branch?
<and471> mpt, ah mvo just merged it so it should be in trunk
<and471> mpt, I also fixed the partner logo bug (where it seemed bigger than the other icons) and redid the ppa icon :)
<mpt> and471, cool, I didn't know you were a graphic designer too
<and471> mpt, well from time to time.... :D
<mpt> and471, that selection fix looks good, well done
<and471> mpt, thankyou :)
<and471> mpt, I'm gonna write a test now so that it doesn't regress :)
<mpt> good good
<mpt> Hm, has it always been impossible to expand "Get Software" and "Installed Software" with the Right arrow key?
<and471> mpt, I don't know, never tried to
<and471> mpt, why, do you want it to be able to?
<mpt> and471, yes
<mpt> for accessibility
<and471> mpt, let me check if this is possible
<pitti> seb128: new gnome-session works well, uploading now
<and471> mpt, do you mean expand with right key when the + icon is clicked, or expand with right key when the whole row is clicked?
<pitti> seb128: so gdm is the last thing which still needs libdevkit-power-gobject1; I'll have a look at this
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> since this library has been dropped upstream now
<mpt> and471, I don't understand the question
<pitti> and thus blocks upower upgrades
<mpt> and471, I mean when any item that has children is selected (e.g. "Get Software" or "Installed Software"), Right should expand it and Left should collapse it
<mpt> If the + icon is clicked you're not using the keyboard anyway :-)
<and471> mpt, ah sorry, I see in the scrollback you said 'arrow key'
<and471> mpt, I read 'right click' :)
<pitti> seb128: any idea why 2.30.4 wasn't uploaded yet?
<and471> mpt, ok so when I have selected 'Installed Software' and I click the right arrow key, it should expand, and when I click the left arrow key it should collapse?
<seb128> pitti, I got some race issues leading to have no user shown sometime
<seb128> but I guess we should upload and deal with those
<seb128> feel free to upload
<seb128> other people have been running it without issue
<mpt> and471, exactly
<seb128> and it didn't happen to all my boxes
<pitti> seb128: ok; I'll check 2.31 if it introduces gsettings or gtk3 (or did you already?)
<and471> mpt, and what happens if I expand 'Installed Software', go down to 'Provided by Ubuntu' and then click the right arrow key/left arrow key?
<seb128> I didn't
<seb128> pitti, but I would stay away from 2.31 for now
<pitti> seb128: oh? ok
<seb128> since we don't know if gdm guys plan to roll a tarball from the 2.30 series for 2.32
<seb128> options for 2.32 with the delay are to roll from 2.30 and keep working toward 3 in trunk
<seb128> or do a 2.32 series
<seb128> it's up to the maintainers
<seb128> a bit of a mess...
<seb128> but that's sorting up itself now that a decision has been taken
<seb128> let's wait for the next tarball though
<pitti> seb128: ok, going with 2.30.4 then
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> no upower port in upstream git head, anyway
<pitti> so I'll check the fedora package/bugzilla/etc.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, so can we sort the buildds or do we need to wait for lamont to be there?
<pitti> seb128: well, anyone with buildd chroot handling powers
<pitti> but AFAIK that's by and large lamont (and maybe elmo)
<seb128> that's different from buildd admin?
<pitti> as buildd-admin I can rescore builds, stop/start buildds, etc.
<pitti> but I don't have access to the actual servers, to manage the chroot tarballs
<seb128> ok
<pitti> and if I had, I wouldn't know how/what to do, sorry :/
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> is there any chance one of the buildds doesn't have dconf installed?
<seb128> ie is it worth retrying to get a different machine picked for the build?
<pitti> seb128: no, it's not
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: the chroots as they are don't have dconf and still have the old glib
<pitti> seb128: the problem is that the chroot tarball is unpackaged, and then it runs a dist-upgrade before it starts the package build
<pitti> that dist-upgrade picks up the new glib and dconf,
<pitti> and it's the dist-upgrade that breaks
<seb128> ok
<pitti> so either we need to do a build without dist-upgrade
<pitti> or do a dist-upgrade in the chroots and hit them over the head to work
<seb128> ok, let's wait for lamont then
<pitti> porting gdm to libupower seems trivial, I'll have a go at it
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> I did my share of work this week (due to long hours on release), so I might as well do something fun today :)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> seb128 killed the archive/builders again ;)?
<asac> what gcc bug id is that?
<asac> "- use -O0 to workaround compiler bug leading to crashes
<asac> "
<asac> i guess someone from our toolchain folks needs to look at that?
<mpt> and471, that should still collapse it, I think
<ronoc> seb128: hey, has anyone else had X troubles after a distupgrade this morning
<ronoc> I can't get X running on maverick
<seb128> ronoc, I guess you got the buggy glib which makes everything crash on i386
<ronoc> nice :)
<seb128> asac, it was not me, I even sent an email yesterday to say to not upload glib until that's sorted
<ronoc> seb128: is there any work around ?
<seb128> but apparently the issue doesn't happen on amd64
<seb128> ronoc, downgrade glib
<ronoc> seb128: to which version ?
<seb128> 2.25.11-1ubuntu3
<ronoc> thx seb
<seb128> ronoc, sorry about that
<ronoc> back shortly hopefully on maverick
<ronoc> no worries, part and parcel of software dev
<pitti> . o O { make -j4 on a fast quad-core is fun! }
<seb128> asac, I'm trying to build on gcc-4.5 now
<seb128> pitti, same issue with gcc-4.5
<pitti> seb128: so, might be a glib regresssion after all?
<seb128> could be
<asac> seb128: ok. if you have a gcc bug or something i can ask someone from our toolchain hackers to maybe look
<seb128> asac, debian bug #591075
<ubot2> Debian bug 591075 in libglib2.0-0 "libglib2.0-0: segfaults in postinst script (i.e. installation fails), reportbug/python, emacs, etc." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/591075
<seb128> asac, see current comment
<asac> oh its not only us
<asac> hmm
<seb128> right
<asac> seems lool is aware
<asac> so they are probably on it
<seb128> is he?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb
<asac> seb128: lool filed the debian bug ;)
<seb128> oh, right ;-)
<asac> seb128: maybe it would be good to add this problem to topic or send email to -devel?
<asac> or is all fine now that buidlers are stopped?
<seb128> we blocked the binaries on the mirrors
<seb128> and the builders are stopped
<seb128> couldn't hurt to message the issue as well I guess
<seb128> I will drop an email on ubuntu-devel
<and471> mpt, fixed, could you test? https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-center/fix-keypresses-on-viewswitcher
<ronoc> seb128: apt-get install libglib2.0.0=2.25.11-1ubuntu3 couldn't find that version ?
<seb128> ronoc, you need to get on launchpad it's not on the mirror now since it has been replaced
<ronoc> seb128: manually install it ?
<seb128> ronoc, yes, get the debs from launchpad
<seb128> ronoc, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.11-3ubuntu1/+build/1879944
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.11-3ubuntu1/+build/1879944/+files/libglib2.0-0_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.11-3ubuntu1/+build/1879944/+files/libglib2.0-bin_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.11-3ubuntu1/+build/1879944/+files/libglib2.0-bin_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.25.11-3ubuntu1/+build/1879944/+files/libglib2.0-data_2.25.11-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<seb128> you might need the -dev as well for your box
<didrocks> good morning (well, sort of ;)) there!
<ronoc> seb128: thx
<Riddell> gnome dudes: does evolution show HTML e-mails by default?
<pitti> hey didrocks; late morning for you :)
<pitti> Riddell: yes; I certainly didn't enable it manually, and I see HTML mails
<and471> pitti, Riddell, yep it is on by default
<Riddell> is this controvertial at all?  does it lead to security problems?
<pitti> it didn't come up so far; but HTML email should be relatively harmless
<pitti> it would be a huge risk if it would run JavaScript by default
<didrocks> pitti: heh, right, I'm in the Alps, at my parent's home
<Riddell> pitti: what about phishing attacks?  wouldn't it make that much easier?
<pitti> Riddell: by being colorful?
<pitti> what do you mean?
<Riddell> by making an e-mail use the logo and branding of your bank
<seb128> hey didrocks, you missed all the fun today
<didrocks> seb128: which means? real fun or bad news? :)
<seb128> didrocks, broken glib segfaulting on i386
<seb128> still being dealt with
<didrocks>  seb128: urgh, yeah, that's some definition of "fun" :)
<seb128> just for the record I'm not to blame
<pitti> sudo dpkg -P libdevkit-power-gobject1
<seb128> I even dropped an email before going to bed to say the new version was crashing for me and in debian
 * pitti whistles
<didrocks> seb128: when did the issue happened? yesterday evening? (as I dist-upgraded and don't get any issue there)
<seb128> didrocks, no, this morning around 9
<seb128> robert_ancell did the upgrade
<seb128> didrocks, we blocked the binaries to be downloaded now
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so not a lot of people had the time to download it, fortunately
<seb128> right
<seb128> and it's only 32bits arch
<seb128> "only"
<asac> lol
<asac> all builders got disabled though ;)
<didrocks> ahah "only" ;)
<asac> err not only i396 i mean
<asac> so really all 32-bit
<seb128> didrocks, btw your new clutter -dev should depends on json-glib-dev
<seb128> didrocks, seems kamstrup had issues with that today
<didrocks> seb128, oh yeah, I only fixed the build-dep, not the -dev
<kamstrup> seb128, didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> kamstrup,  seb128, thanks, I'm finishing backlogging email and will work on that
<kamstrup> pkg-config --cflags clutter-1.0 doesn't work unless json-glib is installed
<didrocks> (and fixing weechat to connect directly to IRC as I turned my server off)
<kamstrup> didrocks, ok, no problem
<didrocks> kamstrup, yeah, we switched to system one now
<didrocks> sorry about that :)
<kamstrup> didrocks, no problem, I figured it out eventually! But autotools was screwing me over, because they failed silently, giving me an empty CFLAGS variable, causing my builds to fail with "No such file glib.h"
<didrocks> kamstrup, argh, that was the trap :-)
<kamstrup> so I scrutinized glib packaging, until I started suspecting autotools, which lead me to clutter
<kamstrup> yeah, that's autohell for you :-)
<didrocks> heh
<and471> hi nessita, how is the dialog coming along?
<nessita> hello and471!
<nessita> I though you were off today :-)
<nessita> thought*
<and471> nessita, yeah, turns out I am off tomorrow :)
<nessita> and471: the dialog is coming very good :-)
<nessita> how are you?
<and471> nessita, good :) getting stuck in with some testing and other bug fixes for SC
<and471> nessita, I have started doing gui tests for SC, as my teacher could you mark my homework? https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-center/dont-test-me
<nessita> and471: I will indeed, but I'm not sure I'd be able today
<nessita> and471: we're running against the clock with USC (ubuntu-sso-client)
<and471> nessita, ah ok sorry, I will let you get on :)
<nessita> and471: is ok :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, any idea about bug #576991? It makes gnome-shell not able to be launched (see bug #611262)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576991 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "Add a wrapper for LD_LIBRARY_PATH to gnome-shell so we don't have to rebuild gjs for xulrunner updates (affects: 4) (heat: 58)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611262 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Mutter warning - Could not load /usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so (affects: 1) (heat: 482)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611262
<seb128> Riddell, hey, do you have time for a quick newing?
<Riddell> seb128: if you ask nicely
<seb128> Riddell, could you please review zeitgeist-extensions for didrocks?
<seb128> I'm still fighting the glib breakage
<Riddell> let me look
<didrocks> seb128: Riddell: thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: good luck!
<seb128> Riddell, I've reviewed it before upload so it should be ok, newing to main if you can, it's a split of zg code
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i've been meaning to get around to it at some point
<didrocks> Riddell: just for the record, we only ship the fts extension right now (as discussed with kamstrup)
<chrisccoulson> we break gnome-shell with every firefox upload
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, GS is "broken" for people, and it seems to hide an other break because of my clutter update with system js :)
<didrocks> json*
<nessita> seb128: hello there! have a few minutes?
<Riddell> didrocks: accepted
<didrocks> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> the source anyway, binaries still to come I expect
<didrocks> Riddell: do you want me to ping you once built?
<seb128> nessita, hey
<Riddell> didrocks: I don't mind, you're the one who wants it approved :)
<didrocks> Riddell: hehe, I will so. Thanks :)
<seb128> nessita, sort of, I'm trying to sort the glib breakage in maverick, but you can ask your question ;-)
<nessita> seb128: I just wanted to confirm if you could build the 0.0.4 version of ubuntu-sso-client that I sent at the end of the platform sprint
<seb128> nessita, you want me to test if it builds fine there or to get it uploaded?
<seb128> nessita, I tried the deb you sent me, I can try to build the source now if you want
<nessita> seb128: I want to know if you uploaded to the repo
<seb128> I didn't
<seb128> you want me to do it?
<nessita> seb128: hum.... no thanks, we'll be releasing another package today or Monday, so it's fine
<seb128> ok
<seb128> sorry I though it was just meant for me to test locally
<seb128> I didn't get that you wanted it uploaded
<nessita> seb128: is ok :-)
<nessita> I wasn't clear enough
<seb128> nessita, you should practice your french so I can understand you better next time ;-)
<nessita> jajaja
 * nessita writes down
<seb128> nessita, ;-)
<nessita> seb128: "s'il vous plait, je veux le .deb subie a le repositorie"
<didrocks> seb128: you see, she even speaks "your French" (which is kind of Deutsch were you live ;))
 * didrocks runs away
<nessita> didrocks: well said! :-D
 * seb128 slaps didrocks
<seb128> nessita, I understand the start of what you wrote then you became lazy and it makes no sense
<seb128> that's the issue with you I think, you should try to not be lazy ;-)
<nessita> seb128: how do you say "upload to the repository"?
<and471> nessita, I think it is along the lines of 'google translate'
<and471> XD
<nessita> and471: but that takes all the fun away
<nessita> this way I get to invent tn
<nessita> tons of words*
<and471> nessita, my french teacher would be horrified if she knew what I just said xD
<and471> nessita, a bit of espanfranglais?
<nessita> and471: tried that, but seb128 is too picky :-P
<seb128> nessita, try "pousser dans l'archive"
<seb128> pitti, glib crashes without any distro change as well
<pitti> sounds like gdb time then?
<seb128> the compiler knows about the issue, it's annoying "//usr/include/bits/string3.h:86:3: warning: call to __builtin___memset_chk will always overflow destination buffer"
<pitti> seb128: aah -fstack-protector
<pitti> I bet that building with -fno-stack-protector will not crash then
<seb128> that would explain why the ./configure && make works
<pitti> yep
<seb128> still an upstream bug I guess
<pitti> sometimes I wish we would use -Werror more :)
<pitti> seb128: yes, absolutely; in which file does that happen?
<seb128> gobject/gsignal.c:77
<seb128> 5:49:
<seb128> /usr/include/bits/string3.h:86:3: warning: call to __builtin___memset_chk will always overflow destination buffer
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> In file included from //usr/include/string.h:642:0,
<seb128>                  from gobject/gsignal.c:29:
<seb128> In function ‘memset’,
<seb128>     inlined from ‘g_bsearch_array_create’ at glib/gbsear
<seb128> charray.h:137:10,
<seb128>     inlined from ‘g_signal_init’ at gobject/gsignal.c:77
<seb128> 5:49:
<seb128> /usr/include/bits/string3.h:86:3: warning: call to __builtin___memset_chk will always overflow destination buffer
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's from the build log
 * pitti git clones
<seb128> but those functions didn't change between 2.25.11 and 2.25.12
<pitti> hm, gsignal.c:29 is #include <string.h>
<seb128> those sources didn't change
<pitti> hm, so maybe that was a red herring then
<pitti> seb128: where does the segfault actually happen? do you have a gdb trace?
<seb128> yes, one sec
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474018/
<seb128> #6  0x008b3ac2 in memset () at //usr/include/bits/string3.h:86
<seb128> #7  g_bsearch_array_create ()
<seb128>     at glib2.0-2.25.12/glib/gbsearcharray.h:137
<seb128> #8  g_signal_init () atglib2.0-2.25.12/gobject/gsignal.c:775
 * pitti tries to have two debugging conversations at the same time; back now
<pitti> seb128: hm, I have stared at that code for 5 mins now, and I don't see what's wrong
<pitti> -  barray = (GBSearchArray *) g_realloc (NULL, size);
<pitti> +  barray = (GBSearchArray *) g_malloc (size);
<pitti> that was the code change, which presumably led to the crash
<seb128> when did that change?
<pitti> ba6be2035d9bd43b1a873492e189d0bccbd20178
<pitti> Fri Jun 5 23:24:28 2009 -0400
<seb128> I doubt it
<pitti> .11 was after that?
<and471> don't know if you got this : <and471> mpt, fixed, could you test? https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-center/fix-keypresses-on-viewswitcher
<seb128> pitti, it was on Jul 11
<pitti> ok
<pitti> seb128: but that's the only difference to gbsearcharray.h
<seb128> yeah, I don't get it either
<pitti> size should always be > sizeof (GBSearchArray)
<seb128> the debian bug suggests it's a compiler issue
<mpt> and471, sorry, I got as far as branching it but then forgot it
<pitti> seb128: I can't explain it otherwise; the code looks fie
<pitti> seb128: then again, why does .11 work??
<seb128> replacing the g_malloc, memset with a g_malloc0 workaround the warning but it still crashes
<and471> mpt, no problem, there is no rush
<seb128> pitti, the 2.25.11 log has no "overflow destination buffer" for some reason
<pitti> seb128: ok, maybe the code is organized slightly different there, so that it doesn't trigger the bug
<mpt> and471, perfect.
<mpt> and471, works exactly as expected
<mpt> and471, bwahaha, I just discovered another selection bug
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53144885/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.glib2.0_2.25.12-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz is the buggy build log
<pitti> seb128: oh, wait
<pitti> seb128: perhaps G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2(n) produces the wrong result here?
<and471> mpt, you evil genius... ;)
<mpt> and471, select an item in a software list view, then use Ctrl+click to deselect it. The "More Info" and "Install"/"Remove" buttons should disappear, but they don't.
 * and471 goes back to the software-center code...
<seb128> pitti, but that didn't change between 2.25.11 and 2.25.12 either
<pitti> seb128: no, wrt. compiler bug
<pitti> seb128: do you have a built tree?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: if you drop teh G_BSEARCH_ARRAY_ALIGN_POWER2 from static const GBSearchConfig g_signal_key_bconfig, does it still crsah?
<pitti> i. e. replace it with 0
<seb128> pitti, let me try
<seb128> pitti, sorry taking a bit, my machine starts being loaded with builds
<and471> mpt, If you Ctrl+Click on any item in the software list view it will pseudo-select it as well :(
<seb128> pitti, ok, that sort of fix it
<pitti> seb128: does that still produce the fortify warning?
 * pitti is curious what "sort of" means
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> in fact it has the same effect that the -O0 build I did early
<seb128> it fixes that crash
<seb128> but I get another one
<pitti> but that's interesting data
<pitti> so we can conclude that DISABLE_MEM_POOLS is not set
<pitti> and more importantly that
<pitti> #define G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2(n)       ((n) ? 1 << g_bit_storage ((n) - 1) : 0)
<pitti> returns a smaller value than its input
<pitti> and since the compiler could figure this out at compile time, perhaps g_bit_storage always returns 0?
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474034/
<pitti> seb128: it might stumble over the misaligned buffer now?
<seb128> could be
<pitti> seb128: I wonder if you could gdb this, and check what this actually does to size:
<pitti> size = G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 (size);
<pitti> (with turning the option back on)
<seb128> what option?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, not aligment
<seb128> you mean undoing the change?
<pitti> seb128: the G_BSEARCH_ARRAY_ALIGN_POWER2 which you replaced with 0
<pitti> seb128: ah, sorry, not alignment; that constant is mislabeled
<pitti> it's filling up the size up to the next power of 2, not the alignment
<pitti> seb128: I'd bet that G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 (size) returns 0, or 1, or something very small with -O2, and works with -O0
<pitti> aaah
<pitti> seb128: glib/gutils.h, g_bit_storage() indeed has completely different code with defined(__OPTIMIZE__)
<seb128> I need to break at the right place in gdb
<seb128> trying to do that
<pitti> seb128: I'll boot my i386 VM and check the g_bit_storage() implementation while you do that gdbing, ok?
<seb128> ok
<and471> mpt, if I right click on an item in the software list view, should it select the item?
<pitti> seb128: bingo!
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=a1b015f7b70b3851d5a6e45fd4114c7723b4f1ea
<pitti> seb128: that's worth a try
<pitti> seb128: it's exactly the code path that is taken with -O2, and which fails
<mpt> and471, I guess so, but that should be default behavior for GTK lists already
<seb128> pitti, building...
<and471> mpt, yeah it is that is fine
<pitti> argh, 403
<seb128> pitti, the buggy version?
<pitti> yeah
 * pitti grabs it from LP
<seb128> takes ages to build, I should switch to my new laptop
<seb128> I didn't install build environment etc there
<pitti> seb128: why ages? changing a single file should build in like 10 sec?
<seb128> pitti, seems every .c include that one
<seb128> so makes is rebuilding everything
<seb128> "make"
<pitti> seb128: ah, I thought you just replaced G_BSEARCH_ARRAY_ALIGN_POWER2, in gobject/gsignal.c
<seb128> I'm trying to revert the commit you pointed
<pitti> seb128: you are trying Hannes Mueller's patch?
<pitti> seb128: "revert"?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "apply"
<pitti> seb128: did that go into .12?
<pitti> ah :)
<Riddell> kenvandine: did you manage to poke the ubuntu one people about those merges?
<seb128> pitti, no it didn't
<and471> mpt, I think I shall fix that next week, I need to pack :)
<Riddell> kenvandine: currently apachelogger is wanting to upload this directly http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/u1.debdiff
<seb128> pitti, that change doesn't fix the crash
<seb128> pitti, trying the G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 now
<kenvandine> Riddell, i did, let me poke again
<seb128> pitti, g_bsearch_array_create() is called twice
<seb128> pitti, G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 (size) = 32 then 0
<pitti> hm, I see it once per config
<pitti> seb128: are both from g_signal_init()?
<seb128> lemme check, that was from g_print in the code
<seb128> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../../install/deb/usr/lib/ gtk-demo
<seb128> 32 (20)
<seb128> 0 (20)
<seb128>   g_print ("%u (%u)\n", G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 (size), size);
<Riddell> kenvandine: what would be the consequences if he just uploaded the package with that patch?
<pitti> seb128: gsignal.c has three different search configs and arrays
<kenvandine> Riddell, they approved the branches :)
<kenvandine> Riddell, just talked to josh, he will get someone to merge them asap
<kenvandine> Riddell, but i am ok with distro patch if that unblocks anything
<seb128> pitti, I've added the print in g_bsearch_array_create (const GBSearchConfig *bconfig)
<kenvandine> merging the branches doesn't mean they will release
<pitti> seb128: gdb doesn't work for this? to see where it's coming from?
<kenvandine> although we might not want to upload a change like that on a friday :-D
 * pitti currently tries to create a small test program to isolate this
<seb128> pitti, on what do you want me to break?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think I can break on an inline
<pitti> seb128: g_signal_init()
<seb128> pitti, I did that
<pitti> seb128: or put a print there, before and after the g_bsearch_array_create()
<seb128> I get the
<seb128> 32 (20)
<seb128> before the break
<seb128> then if I c
<seb128> I get
<seb128> 0 (20)
<seb128> and it crashes
<seb128> G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 (20) -> 0
<seb128> it means
<pitti> right, that's the interesting bit
<seb128> which is weird
<pitti> $ pkg-config --cflags glib
<pitti> sh: glib-config: not found
<pitti> $ gcc -c -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 test.c
<pitti> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:34: fatal error: glibconfig.h: No such file or directory
<pitti> WTH?
<pitti> glib, don't resist against debugging like that!
<mclasen> pitti: glibconfig.h has always been in $libdir/glib-2.0/include
<pitti> ah
<pitti> mclasen: thanks
<pitti> so our pkg-config is broken right now, but let's look at that later
<mclasen> not sure about your pkg-config problem, though
<mclasen> Istr running into a problem like that at some point
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=83d67bf2e79e1cb984e398b218cedd0b1e50bd1f
<seb128> could be due to that change?
<mclasen> pkg-config may be falling back to trying $foo-config if it cant find foo.pc
<mclasen> try pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0
<seb128> right
<pitti> I got it to build with the extra -I
<seb128> $ pkg-config --cflags glib
<seb128> sh: glib-config: not found
<seb128> pitti, you probably meant glib-2.0 before
<pitti> seb128: hm, I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/474053/
<pitti> works as expected
<pitti> with -O0 and -O2
<pitti> so there's more context involved
<seb128> right
<and471> tremolux, hey, I fixed the selection thing :) and also added to ability to expand/collapse the viewswitcher toplevel nodes with the right and left arrow key, when you have an opportunity, could you merge? :)
<seb128> pitti, I don't get how gcc can know that G_BSEARCH_UPPER_POWER2 () will be 0 at build time
<pitti> seb128: hm, slightly bigger test case now, but still doesn't crash
<pitti> seb128: it's all just a single expression in __OPTIMIZE__
<tremolux> and471: coolness!
<pitti> seb128: without -O2 it's a real loop
<pitti> seb128: but yeah, it's quite impressive
<seb128> pitti, still that expression takes a argument
<seb128> it doesn't have a fixed value
<pitti> seb128: if you fancy another build test (can't do on a live system, sorry), drop the #if OPTIMIZE call in glib/gutils.h' g_bit_storage() and test again
<pitti> ah, but then you said it would crash later on
<tremolux> and471: thanks a lot!  I'll take a look now  :)
<seb128> pitti, I've a build running for 2 minutes with that
<seb128> pitti, well could be another sideeffect of g_bit_storage () borkage
<and471> tremolux, (mvo merged the selection thing already, so it is just the viewswitcher thing that needs merging)
<seb128> pitti, but I don't get why that's an issue in 2.25.12 and not 2.25.11
<pitti> seb128: well, it's all static really, the compiler knows sizeof (GBSearchArray) and bconfig->sizeof_node (since that's a static variable using sizeof())
<tremolux> and471: ok, I'll coordinate with mvo
<pitti> it's impressive that gcc can decompose all that into a single static value
<pitti> it eliminates variables, an if clause, etc.
<and471> tremolux, I don't know whether you know, but mvo is on holiday today
<tremolux> and471: ahh, that's right
<and471> tremolux, btw the reaosn for the viewswitcher thing is due to accessibility which was pointed out to me by mpt :)
<tremolux> and471: and I am actually getting ready to get on a plane myself  :)
<and471> tremolux, hehe really? I am going on holiday tomorrow :)
<tremolux> and471: nice!
<seb128> pitti, right, changing the g_bit_storage() leads to the other crash
<pitti> seb128: ok, but that other crash seems to be independent?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/474034/
<pitti> now, if only his would be reproducible in a small test case..
<seb128> I still don't get it
<seb128> none of this code changed between .11 and .12
<seb128> desrt, what did you break!
<mpt> tremolux, hi, do you know how to try out the buy-stuff code?
<desrt> uh oh
<desrt> what's up?
<seb128> pitti, I think I will try undoing commits and rebuilding until I figure something
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474016/
<desrt> wow.  crash inside the dynamic linker
<seb128> desrt, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53144885/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.glib2.0_2.25.12-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<desrt> that's a nice one :)
<seb128> "In function 'memset',
<seb128>     inlined from 'g_bsearch_array_create' at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.12/glib/gbsearcharray.h:137,
<seb128>     inlined from 'g_signal_init' at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.12/gobject/gsignal.c:775:
<seb128> /usr/include/bits/string3.h:86: warning: call to __builtin___memset_chk will always overflow destination buffer
<seb128> mv -f .deps/gparamspecs.Tpo .deps/gparamspecs.Plo
<seb128> "
<tremolux> mpt: I do, but as of yesterday there was a problem on the staging server; I can check to see if it's resolved
<seb128> desrt, i386 specific, happen with 2.25.12 and not .11
<tremolux> mpt: and I'll give you instructions to access it
<pitti> (32 bit specific, to be precise)
<mpt> tremolux, brilliant, thanks
<desrt> fascinating.
<tremolux> mpt: sure thing!
<seb128> desrt, for some definition of it yes
<desrt> lemme try kicking off a 32bit build of glib here
<seb128> desrt, I can't figure wth changed between 2.25.11 and 12 that could create that issue
<seb128> desrt, when disabling the optimization in g_bit_storage() I get
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474034/
<seb128> desrt, ^ which might be another crash
<seb128> but still doesn't explain why g_bit_storage() is busted
<seb128> it didn't change between versions
<seb128> and rebuilding .11 doesn't lead to the same warnings
<desrt> btw: fedora multilib is really awesome compared to ubuntu
<desrt> you guys need to get on that :p
<desrt> do you get the crash during make check or what?
<seb128> desrt, no, we get the crash after installation
<desrt> oh
<desrt> on many programs?
<seb128> everything
<desrt> nevermind
<seb128> well anything graphical I tried
<desrt> i just got a failure in a testcase
<seb128> gtk-demo for example
<seb128> desrt, do you get the build warning as well?
<seb128> desrt, do you build with -O2?
<desrt>  /error/prefix: *** glibc detected *** /home/desrt/code/glib/glib/tests/.libs/lt-error: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080a3f18 ***
<desrt> not good.
<seb128> desrt, well it might not crash for you
<seb128> desrt, it bails out due to the fstack-protect
<pitti> presumably it only crashes with -fstack-protector
<desrt> uh.  this is a new test case
<desrt> probably just this testcase is broken :p
<desrt> false alarm. this is just a buggy testcase.
<desrt> okay.  i see the stack protector and i should or should not have O2?
<desrt> also: did you try to kick off a rebuild of .11 to see if it also ends up faulty?
<seb128> build with O2
<desrt> ie: maybe something in the builders changed
<seb128> yes, .11 rebuild is fine
<desrt> hmm
<seb128> no
<desrt> damn
 * desrt always tries to blame the compiler first :)
<seb128> we tried as well
<pitti> desrt: we still do, sorta
<and471> tremolux, just going offline for a bit but I will be back on
<seb128> I built with gcc-4.4 and 4.5 as well
<desrt> oh.  that's good news
<desrt> it means i'm likely to be able to reproduce it here
<desrt> OH
<desrt> OH OH OH
<desrt> i know what the problem is
<desrt> :)
<seb128> oh?
<desrt> at least i think i do
<seb128> it's due to your build system tweaks? ;-)
<seb128> tell me!
<desrt> no
<desrt> make a vendorpatch that does nothing except to nuke glib/glibconfig.h
<desrt> we're disting that by accident at the moment
<desrt> and since i type 'make dist' on a 64bit system, it ends up being correct for 64bits
<seb128> bah
<desrt> we've been disting it forever, i think
<desrt> but we recently moved it from the top srcdir to glib/
<desrt> and i bet that has somehow changed things
<desrt> blame gtk-doc for requiring us to do this :p
<seb128> <seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=83d67bf2e79e1cb984e398b218cedd0b1e50bd1f
<seb128>  could be due to that change?
<seb128> I was right maybe :p
<desrt> yes.  i think that is the one.
<desrt> is that what you meant by "build tweaks"?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> yes.  that's what i think it is.
<seb128> I was trying to figure if that could set different build flag or options
<desrt> just make a hook that erases that file before you run ./configure
<desrt> i bet it works
<seb128> trying
<desrt> hm.  that's really bad.
<desrt> if i wasn't directly in the middle of replacing GApplication i'd make a new release
<desrt> actually, i suspect the build may break
<desrt> should also nuke glibconfig-stamp (incase you didn't see that for yourself)
<desrt> the thing is... i don't fully understand how it's possible that that file would not be rebuilt
<jcastro> didrocks: -meego comes from the banshee source package?
<desrt> since unless there is some very serious clock skew between us, the stamp would be out-of-date with respect to your config.status
<jcastro> I am confused on where exactly to file this bug
<jcastro> didrocks: (just realized I was asking you on the wrong channel)
<seb128> desrt, it might not be the issue
<desrt> it just fits so well....
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, it's on the banshee package
<desrt> ahah
<desrt> SUBDIRS = libcharset $(PRINTF_SUBDIR) $(MAYBE_PCRE) update-pcre . tests
<desrt> from what i know of automake that means that libcharset/ and pcre/ get built before glibconfig would be updated
<desrt> ah no.  BUILT_SOURCES first.
<desrt> ya. maybe it's something else?
<desrt> walters: hey.  good to have you back.
<seb128> desrt, there is no glibconfig-stamp in the source
<desrt> seb128: huh.  probably this isn't the problem, then
<desrt> that would almost ensure that it gets rebuilt.
<desrt> :(
<walters> desrt: howdy, thanks!  good to see you btw
<seb128> but build fails on a missing glibconfig.h now
<desrt> walters: i released 0.9.3 of go-i.  hope you don't mind.
<desrt> seb128: :)
<desrt> i actually don't understand that at all.
<seb128> walters, hey
<and471> alecu, hey, did that gnome-keyring stuff help?
<desrt> seb128: can you see any way that, if the stamp is missing, that file should not be regenerated?
<seb128> walters, is the gir abi stabilizing, we are still on 0.6 waiting to update
<jcastro> didrocks: easy one I think: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/614387
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614387 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Ship a "Purchased from Ubuntu One Music Store" smart playlist by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<walters> seb128: not yet, sorry
 * desrt does a tarball build
<seb128> desrt, it's generated in builddir and not srcdir
<seb128> desrt, we build out of source
<desrt> ohh
<desrt> that makes things more interesting
<seb128> desrt, I've copied it for now and resumed build to see how it goes
<desrt> that means we'd end up with a copy in srcdir and one in builddir
<seb128> right
<seb128> the srcdir being wrong
<desrt> and i know from a fact (a releated bug we got recently) that some parts of glib are not looking at the one in the builddir
<seb128> you get the updated version at the wrong location
<desrt> which means that they would see the wrong one
<didrocks> jcastro: who willl work on that? I don't really know about smart playlist and how they integrate into banshee
<seb128> desrt, now it makes sense
<seb128> desrt, double bug for the win
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626107
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626107 in general "glibconfig.h is being disted" [Normal,New]
<seb128> desrt, it also explain why a tarball build works fine
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=625988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 625988 in general "builddir != srcdir issues" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<desrt> those two bugs tell the story fairly completely
<jcastro> didrocks: it's U1MS related, I think rodrigo_?
<desrt> this will definitely be fixed for .13
<lool> asac: I didn't file the debian glib bug, Axel Beckert did
<lool> asac: But yes, I've seen the bug fly through
<didrocks> jcastro: should be yeah, as they did for rhythmbox
<rodrigo_> jcastro, what, sorry?
<desrt> seb128: #625988 tells why you were getting missing glibconfig.h after you deleted the srcdir one
<seb128> desrt, ok, I clean the src one from the rules now and I will apply the second change
<jcastro> rodrigo_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/614387
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614387 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Ship a "Purchased from Ubuntu One Music Store" smart playlist by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> seb128: the patch from the original reporter missed some files
<seb128> desrt, I will get the git commit
<desrt> i committed the patch as-is
<rodrigo_> jcastro, can you create smart playlists from banshee plugins?
<desrt> some stuff with inotify and fam and so on is broken
<seb128> desrt, you mean it's not fixed in git yet?
<desrt> can you give me an hour or so to come up with a proper solution for you?
<desrt> yes.  not fixed in git yet
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> k
 * desrt gets some coffee :)
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I don't know, let me ask
<seb128> desrt, thanks a lot, still building to validate the glibconfig is the issue
<seb128> walters, how often with the gir format change still? when do you think it will stabilize?
<seb128> walters, I'm pondering just going for 0.9 and do rebuilds when required but I would like to avoid doing that every week
<walters> seb128: hopefully within the month
<and471> jcastro, that would be quite useful, I have created one myself for AmazonMP3 and 7digital :)
<desrt> i may do a .13 today and leave the gapplication for .14
<desrt> probably the easiest way
<jcastro> and471: yep!
<and471> tremolux, (if you have checked it yet) was everything okay in the branch?
<tremolux> and471: I didnt' check it out yet, sorry!  lots of things going on atm  :)
<and471> tremolux, thats fine no rush
<seb128> desrt, pitti: ok, that fixes it
<desrt> :)
<tremolux> and471: ok, I will check it tho, first chance I get
<seb128> desrt, thanks a lot
<desrt> sorry for breaking it :X
<alecu> and471, it surely did help! It's already merged on ubuntu-sso-client: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/credentials-interface/+merge/31896
<and471> alecu, ah good :)
<seb128> desrt, np, glad we found what the issue is
 * pitti hugs desrt and seb128
 * seb128 hugs desrt pitti
<pitti> so which build flag was the culprit then?
<seb128> pitti, no, build flag, see glibconfig.h
<seb128> lot of types definition, etc
<pitti> aah, the length of the types
<pitti> niiice
<pitti> seb128: still, impressive that gcc spotted that
<seb128> yes
<pitti> looks like it already does half of the computations :)
<seb128> less impressive that it didn't stop the build
<pitti> well, from gcc's POV it's YAFIYGI
<pitti> seb128: -Werror would have, I guess
<pitti> perhaps we should use that more often
<pitti> great, so this is sorted out, gpm works again as well, sounds like Friday evening
<pitti> tremolux: oh, enjoy your holidays!
<tremolux> pitti: thank you!
<pitti> tremolux: do you think you can test the dapper-proposed tzdata still, so that we can push this?
<tremolux> pitti: yes, I went to test, but I'm not yet seeing the new version in the archive
<tremolux> pitti:  I will try again in a little while
<pitti> langpack-locales |  2.3.18.37 | dapper-proposed | source
<pitti>    locales |  2.3.18.37 | dapper-proposed | all
<pitti> tremolux: I thought that was the right version?
<pitti> maybe your mirror is lagging
<tremolux> pitti: yep, that is the right version
<tremolux> pitti: ok, I'll check it now  :)
 * pitti hugs tremolux
<tremolux> pitti: :)
 * tremolux hugs pitti
<tremolux> pitti: yep, it's good, I'll comment bug 613691, thanks again!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613691 in tzdata (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "2010k available (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613691
<pitti> tremolux: sweet!
<pitti> good night everyone! 'nuff for the week
<seb128> 'night pitti
<fta> seb128, is it safe to upgrade glib now?
<seb128> fta, yes
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> oh, 2.25.12.is.2.25.11 :)
<slomo> seb128: any news on the glib crash? seems to happen on x86 only...
<seb128> slomo, yes
<seb128> the glib crash in experimental is due to glibconfig.h
<seb128>  the version disted with the tarball is a 64 bits one
<seb128> there is a bug also which makes it use the srcdir one and not the builddir one
<seb128> so basically 32 bits build use the tarball one
<slomo> seb128: great, i assume this is trivial to fix? :)
<slomo> this one i guess http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=9f6faaffb6491a8de5508b7678ab48fee4f59efa
<seb128> slomo, right, it misses the gio subdirs though
<slomo> do you already have a fixed package in ubuntu?
<seb128> slomo, not really, still working on it
<slomo> seb128: ok, i'll wait for you then and take your diff ;)
<seb128> slomo, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+files/glib2.0_2.25.12.is.2.25.12-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<seb128> is a candidate one
<seb128> I've added 90_git...
<seb128> which also has an autoreconf run
<seb128> and a rm line in the rules
<seb128> slomo, I'm still waiting for build to confirm it works
<seb128> slomo, otherwise you might want to add dh_installdirs call in the rules
<seb128> the .dirs are not used because those are not listed
<slomo> seb128: thanks
<slomo> i'll wait until you said that the fix works, i can't easily test it here...
<seb128> slomo, ok
<desrt> seb128: do you generate the gtk-doc when pbuilding?
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> just use the one we dist?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> nice
<desrt> i just found out that gtk-doc building is totally broken for out-of-tree builds
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> and almost impossible to fix :p
<lool> seb128: I see you guys had LP #614240 on i386, this is likely caused by the same issue as the armel issue (32-bits arches don't have 8 bytes long)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated (affects: 20) (dups: 2) (heat: 121)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<seb128> dunno what was the armel issue
<seb128> but the i3
<seb128> but the i386 one is the the glibconfig.h shipped with the tarball
<seb128> it has 64 bits types
<seb128> and the build doesn't regenerate it
<seb128> cf backlog
<lool> Yes
<lool> It's the same as the armel issue
<lool> seb128: but no upstream bug for it?
<seb128> <desrt> seb128: #625988 tells why you were getting missing glibconfig.h after you deleted the srcdir one
<seb128> <desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=625988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 625988 in general "builddir != srcdir issues" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> <desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626107
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626107 in general "glibconfig.h is being disted" [Normal,New]
<seb128> that's basically those bugs combined
<seb128> we discussed it with desrt earlier
<seb128> basically upstream dist a 64 bits one and the build use the srcdir before the builddir one
<seb128> so the updated one written in builddir is not used
<lool> seb128: Why do they dist it?
<seb128> it's one of the 2 bugs I just pointed
<seb128> not on purpose
<seb128> it's a bug
<lool> seb128: well apparently it's a req of gtk-doc, but seems like a bogus one to me
<seb128> right
<lool> gtk-doc might run the code built with this header, this code might be broken
<seb128> in any case we understand the issue now and it's being worked
<lool> seb128: ok, who's preparing an upload?
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+files/glib2.0_2.25.12.is.2.25.12-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<seb128> there is one from me there
<seb128> I'm waiting to confirm my local build is fine before uploading to maverick
<seb128> I gave the dsc to slomo as well for debian
<lool> Ok, excellent, thanks!
<seb128> np
<lool> I'm assigning LP #614240 to you -- I've added the upstream bug ids now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated (affects: 20) (dups: 2) (heat: 121)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<seb128> you can close it if you want
<seb128> current maverick is 2.25.12.is2.25.11 which fixed the crash
<lool> Well not until you upload?
<lool> Oh ok
<seb128> we revert mid-day
<seb128> and blocked the bogus binaries from being downloaded this morning
<seb128> we reverted mid-day
<and471> seb128, you deserve a weekend break ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> at least that pushed us to figure what was wrong
<seb128> I adviced other people to not upload yesterday but somebody on amd64 didn't notice the bug and went ahead with the upload
<seb128> anyway it's sorted now
<seb128> (I should really skip the glib testsuite for local rebuilds tests, it takes days)
<seb128> slomo, it works
<slomo> seb128: thanks, could you give me the debdiff? :)
<seb128> slomo, ok
<seb128> slomo, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/glibupdate.debdiff
<seb128> slomo, 90_... has an autoreconf run as well
<slomo> ok, i'll put it into two patches if you don't mind :) but thanks, i'll get this into debian later
<seb128> slomo, np, I figured that for one upload I could just use one patch
<seb128> we should really move to run autoreconf at build time ;-)
<seb128> we have been doing that for most of the sources in maverick it works great
<slomo> it scares me a bit :)
<slomo> but you're right, it would be easier and probably fix some build bugs too
<slomo> seb128: what's 71_gio_launch_handler.patch ?
<seb128> slomo, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606960
<ubot2> Gnome bug 606960 in gio "Patch to add new extension point in GIO for use with multiple applications." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> slomo, unity is using it atm
<seb128> session restart brb
<kenvandine> anyone else having a problem with telepathy connecting?
<kenvandine> wondering if it has anything to do with my hacking on the telepathy indicator...
<kenvandine> or if it is a real bug
<didrocks> time for week-end there!
<didrocks> enjoy everyone, see you on Monday :)
<huats> does anyone have faced some segfaults on maverick lately ? I assume it is related to doxygen
<huats> geser, yeah I try to find some help here too :)
<huats> a pacakge that builds fine on lucid, fails to build on maverick during the processing of the doc with a doxygen segfaults
<and471> see ya everyone have a great weekend
<desrt> mccann: greets :)
<mccann> hey
<vish> pitti: re: the icons , looks like gpm implemented fallbacks and it should be working
<vish> but will add symlinks too anyway..
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-07
<TheMuso> Seems the splash software does not work well with the iMac GPU/screen.
<janimo>  hi, does anyone know what the status of yelp with webkit is? Does it work on Lucid, is there a PPA?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-08-08
<JamesMR> Hi I've been hunting for an API reference of the python bindings for libappindicator
<JamesMR> none of my searches have returned any positive links
<JamesMR> might anyone be able to advise me in which direction to look?
<dave__> Is this the right place to request help with mallard?
<micahg> dave__: help as in support?
<dave__> yea
<micahg> dave__: try #ubuntu
<dave__> Gotcha
<dave__> Wasn't sure where home was for me
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-01
<RAOF> Gah!  Is it really too much to ask for unity-window-decorator to not crash almost every time I close a window?
<didrocks> good morning
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I expected to see jasoncwarner_, robertancel, TheMuso and the rest of the Australian contingent here
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I'm here, just working quietly away.
<didrocks> rickspencer3: they should, apart from robert who is on vacation :)
<RAOF> Again?
<rickspencer3> hiya TheMuso
<rickspencer3> hiya RAOF
<rickspencer3> again?
<RAOF> Maybe I'm mistaking the planning of a holiday in Paris for an *actual* holiday in Paris :)
<rickspencer3> I have 5,631 unread emails this morning ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: He took 2 weeks and half from the last release AFAIK :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: You have my sympathies.
<didrocks> rickspencer3: urgh, good luck!
<RAOF> It seems that spamassassin has been helpfully reducing the number of emails I get :/
<rickspencer3> cntrl-A, delete, I guess :/
<rickspencer3> RAOF, you are coming to France
<rickspencer3> ?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: No, but Robert was.
<rickspencer3> ah
 * rickspencer3 sips coffee
 * didrocks hopes that rickspencer3 now has a french hat and a baguette :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Do you mean a beret?
<RAOF> And I'd be hoping for croissant :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, not sure the word was famous in enlighs :)
<rickspencer3> indeed, I have a whole new wardrobe, consisting of black and white horizontally striped shirts
<rickspencer3> along with a a beret, of course
<didrocks> heh :)
<RAOF> didrocks: While on the subject of croissants (or maybe not) - I see you've been tasked with the libwayland MIR.  Any ETA on that? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: not looking before tomorrow, there is a compiz/unity release and I got assigned 7 MIRs the same day…
 * didrocks thinks we need to be more than 3 in the MIR team…
<RAOF> That's what I call a barrel of fun!
<didrocks> totally :)
<micahg> didrocks: I proposed a merge for nux to transition to libglew1.6, the package w/rebuild without the change for libglew1.6 as well, idk if you want to do that for alpha3 or not
<didrocks> micahg: did you test it? last time we tried it, it was a total fail on intel
<micahg> orly? I haven't actually tried the packages, no
<didrocks> micahg: so please try it before sending the merge proposal :)
<didrocks> we stay on previous on purpose for now
<micahg> ah, well, the dev package was NBS
<didrocks> micahg: urgh? the previous one has been removed? :/
<micahg> I did that earlier this evening
<micahg> it was causing FTBFS for other packages
<didrocks> that will be tricky then. Anyway, nothing before alpha3. There should be already an incoming compiz/unity, that's risky enough :)
<micahg> didrocks: k, sorry, I realized afterwards that nux was affected, but if you need it, I would suggest uploading a glew1.5 source temporarily
<didrocks> micahg: indeed, let me see who revert the other glew
<didrocks> micahg: ok, apparently, there is a tiny chance it works
<didrocks> micahg: can you please try to build your merge proposal and run it?
<didrocks> that's what you are supposed to do for a merge proposal :)
<micahg> yeah, what do I need to run (I have the packages already)
<didrocks> micahg: you have made the merge proposal against upstream right?
 * micahg thought building was a requirement, not running
<micahg> didrocks: against the desktop bzr brach
<didrocks> micahg: so, just bzr bd then
<micahg> no, I built the package already, what do I need to run to test it :)
<didrocks> so just install the packages, I don't get the "what do I need to run"  :)
<didrocks> o
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> ok, just run "unity"
<didrocks> (nux is used by unity)
 * micahg has to install that first then :)
<micahg> is an intel mobile express gm45 enough to test on?
<didrocks> micahg: yeah, should be good
<didrocks> it's not NBS AFAIK, it's still provided btw?
<micahg> the old binary was NBS, it's provided as an upgrade path to 1.6
<micahg> I commented on that in my merge proposal as well
<didrocks> indeed, both -dev and the binary, so yeah, will prefer doing that after alpha3, but keep testing it to ensure, please :)
<micahg> well, unity's better than it was when I tried it last on this machine
 * micahg has to build the arch all packages to upgrade
<didrocks> micahg: you have multiarched packages installed there?
<micahg> I don't think so
<micahg> I'm missing the common packages since I built in sbuild
<micahg> on amd64 that is
<didrocks> indeed
 * didrocks just made an upload to win back 4 MB on the CD :)
<RAOF> micahg: $build_arch_all = 1; in .sbuildrc.  Because I'm lazy ;)
<micahg> RAOF: yeah, but then it's not as close to production as possible
<RAOF> True.  That matters rarely enough that I
<RAOF> I'm happy to diverge there until I hit a crazy build error on the buildds.
<micahg> didrocks: should we remove the gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 binary so couchdb-glib can build, or change the control file to the new binary name (which provides the old one)
<didrocks> micahg: where did the glib binaries moved, (glib is more something that seb128 is tracking)
<didrocks> (take care that it's a huge transition, there are some quite rdepends on this package)
<micahg> gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 was renamed to gir1.2-json-1.0, but provides the old binary, the provides can't work with the actual old binary in the archive though
<micahg> maybe if you can mention it to him when he comes on, I will hopefully go to sleep soon :)
<didrocks> micahg: sure, any news on the nux change?
<micahg> packages built, installing now
<didrocks> great :)
<micahg> I got artifacts with the libglew1.5 version, I'll see if this one is any better
<micahg> yeah, it's still broke :(
<didrocks> micahg: did you report them? Apart from that, the result seems positive?
<micahg> well, it's not a pure system, so I'm not sure if it's worth reporting
<didrocks> micahg: but at least, you have an interface, so it seems that the previous workarounded issue is fixed. Nice! Thanks :)
<didrocks> will push for next nux release
<micahg> yeah, with the glew1.6 packages, the panel and dock don't work
<didrocks> ah?
<micahg> with the 1.5 packages I have the interface
<micahg> which is better than it was when I tried it last
<didrocks> micahg: rejected the MR for now then. Will still ping jay so that we can have a fix post feature freeze
<micahg> didrocks: k, if you're going to rebuild nux before then, you'll need to upload a glew1.5 source package (I can do this now if you like)
<didrocks> micahg: I don't get why the current provide doesn't work? I'll have a deeper look, need to work on something else right now
<micahg> didrocks: provides just means that it will fulfill the old binary in depends, not that it's the same library
<didrocks> micahg: indeed, but we already have that for quite some time already, what changed? I was able to build nux after 1.6.0-2
<micahg> so if you rebuild with libglew1.5-dev in debian/control, it'll pull in libglew1.6-dev since libglew1.6-dev provides libglew1.5-dev
<micahg> didrocks: I asked for libglew1.5-dev to be removed because it was NBS and anything using the virtual libglew-dev package was FTBFS
<didrocks> hum, before an alpha seems suboptimal for those operations to happen
 * didrocks checks, libglew1.5 should be NBS then
<micahg> didrocks: yeah, that's my bad
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks morning ....
<didrocks> good morning jasoncwarner_, how was your week-end?
<micahg> I've spent my evening making sure I didn't break anything else
<jasoncwarner_> pretty good...last weekend home for two weeks :) so, tried to catch up on family stuff!
<micahg> didrocks: it is NBS
<didrocks> micahg: next time, check before, please and then, ask for removal once nothing is dep on it :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: oh nice!
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , do we expect to get anything from DX today for A3?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: let's hope so, they are not online yet. At least, I hope for compiz
<micahg> didrocks: I only asked for removal of the dev package since it was breaking others, but in hindsight, I would've just removed the virtual provides on the newer package until after A3
<didrocks> but right now, I can't rebuild nux if there is a release, sigh
<TheMuso> c
<micahg> didrocks: so if you want, I"ll upload the old package as a new source and then you can push through new :)
<didrocks> micahg: hum, I won't add confusion right now there. Let's see if I need it or not
<didrocks> I'll ask for jay where we are with this glew 1.6
<micahg> didrocks: k, again I'm sorry for the trouble, I have the source ready for upload if you need it, I'm going to sleep now, will check in in about ~6 hours
<didrocks> micahg: ok thanks
<huats> morning
<didrocks> salut huats
<huats> hello didrocks !
<seb128> hey
<mvo> hey seb128, good morning
<seb128> hey mvo, how are you?
<mvo> seb128: tired, really
<seb128> mvo, that's fine it's friday... oh wait it's not, it's monday ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128, mvo!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<mvo> seb128: exactly!
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks. i just uploaded a new thunderbird version which should fix your issue
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey awesome! I can't wait to test it :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i feel pretty rotten today (i've got a cold) :(
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> oh, a cold :-(
<seb128> get better
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you know what tz stefw is in?
<www> hi 2 all, can somebody help please. when I started gnome-shell -> http://paste.org.ru/?vm10gy | I have installed upower-glib :( [ libupower-glib-dev, libupower-glib1] and gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0 installed too
<chrisccoulson> oh, no rodrigo today?
<chrisccoulson> ah, there's a lot of people on vacation :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno for stefw he's usually around in european afternoon
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rodrigo is off until next week indeed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to wait until stefw is around then, i'm a bit stuck with gnome-keyring ;)
<chrisccoulson> it still doesn't work properly :/
<seb128> ok
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: You know that gnome-keyring is broken because it doesn't have appropriate capabilities, right?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - broken in what way? the current version (3.1.1) works fine here, but I'm testing 3.1.4 before I upload it, and that is completely broken here
<seb128> chrisccoulson, RAOF: the setcap issue is only for new installs it seems
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Hm.  Is that not known breakage?  I've run a clean install a couple of times in the past couple of days and I've needed to either setuid or setcap it.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, RAOF: 3.1.4 is also supposed to work without capabilities
<seb128> it will just not use a secure memory if it doesn't have the capabilities
<seb128> micahg, hi, do you know who delete the glew1.5 binaries?
<Amaranth> hrm, that's scary
<Amaranth> oh, are we trying to upgrade to glew again?
<seb128> we? trying?
<seb128> we have glew1.6 for some weeks but unity still use 1.5
<seb128> it has issues with 1.6
<Amaranth> in natty when glew was updated nux blew up
<seb128> yeah, same there
<seb128> out of the fact that 1.6 has new binaries
<seb128> so unity is still using 1.5 until being updated to use 1.6
<seb128> which we delayed to do because the issue is still there
<seb128> but seems like somebody decided to remove some of the glew1.5 binaries recently
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<chrisccoulson> so unity is no longer installable?
<seb128> they didn't remove the lib
<seb128> just the dev
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> so unity is not buildable :p
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> we shouldn't let people do archive work on weekends ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, we should make the scripts asking "really?" :)
<didrocks> so upload a new glew1.5 I would say
<seb128> right
<didrocks> interesting issue on the versionning, should we incude the orig tarball? I guess so
<seb128> then make sure that dx works on making unity runs with the new glew for beta1
<didrocks> indeed
<seb128> didrocks, what versionning?
<seb128> didrocks, just reupload 1.5.7.is1.5.2 with an updated ubuntu revision and the source renamed
<seb128> don't change the versions or binaries, just the source name
<seb128> you will to upload the orig yes
<didrocks> seb128: 1.5.7.is.1.5.2-1ubuntu3, but I need to -sa isn't it?
<didrocks> yeah, that was my guess :)
<seb128> we don't have glew1.5.orig.tar.gz
<didrocks> doing that
<seb128> oh, and feel free to new it yourself
<seb128> we should record a milestoned bug for dx as well about update their glew compliance
<seb128> so it's tracked
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I was planning to, it's not really "NEW" :-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, care about opening the bug?
<seb128> will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> I've some details I can add as well since I spent an afternoon at the rally debugging it
<didrocks> High/milestoned
<didrocks> indeed, that's why I waited for you before doing anything
<didrocks> as you were up to date on it :)
<Amaranth> ah, lovely, got on a server in paris this time
<Amaranth> maybe I won't drop the connection
<njpatel> Amaranth, in paris? I'll probably strike in a bit, isn't it didrocks?
<didrocks> njpatel: I don't know about paris anymore! No strike in Lyon :-)
<njpatel> dammit
<njpatel> :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> seems to be better than the one in texas
<didrocks> well, is it a question? french is simply better :)
 * Sweetshark lurks in from his vacation.
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/08/01/libreoffice-3-4-2-for-enterprise-users/
<didrocks> ok, glew1.5 builds fine and seems to work
<davmor2> guys there is an issue with gnome keyring from a fresh install, it means that u1, rnr, and password storage doesn't happen for wifi etc is there anyway we can get it fixed for A3?
<Amaranth> davmor2: 3.1.4 fixes it
<Amaranth> well, is supposed to
<RAOF> davmor2: chmod u+s /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon is a quick and dirty workaround, if that's what you're after.
<davmor2> RAOF: Yeap that's the one I was just making sure it was known to not be fixed currently
 * RAOF isn't entirely sure why the fix isn't “so apply those capabilities in the postinst” rather than “so don't enable secure memory”
<davmor2> Amaranth: sorry is that for gnome-keyring-deamon if so I'll check what version I currently have
<Amaranth> RAOF: yeah, i'd rather have secure memory than not for something like that
<davmor2> Amaranth: gnome-keyring is currently 3.1.1-0ubuntu2 from my fresh install :(
<davmor2> it's not the end of the world it's just annoying :)
<seb128> RAOF, it does call setcap in the postinst
<seb128> dunno why it fails though
<davmor2> RAOF, seb128: by setting the ssid /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-deamon will it effect further updates do you know or will it be over written when the fixed version is installed?
<jbicha> Sweetshark: you're quoted in the LO 3.4.2 announcement http://listarchives.documentfoundation.org/www/announce/msg00054.html
<kenvandine> davmor2, hey... can you run this for me and send me the results?
<kenvandine> dbus-send --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=com.Gwibber.Streams /com/gwibber/Streams com.Gwibber.Streams.Messages string:"all" string:"all" int32:0 string:"0" string:"0" string:"time" string:"desc" int32:0
<kenvandine> you'll want to redirect that to a file
<davmor2> kenvandine: just the man,  on my fresh install gwibber is now installed and home is showing all messages.  Does this code have something to do with that if so I'll need my netbook I think which will also need to wait till after lunch
<kenvandine> yeah... so don't worry about it :)
<jibel> there is no desktop image today:  system-config-printer-common : Depends: python-packagekit but it is not installable
<jibel> anyone working on it ?
<jibel> tkamppeter, ^
<jibel> and alternate fails to install for the same reason
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+milestones
<seb128> didrocks, ubuntu-11.10-beta-1 is the correct beta1 naming
<didrocks> seb128: ok, fixing, sorry
<tjaalton> sound-juicer seems to be broken on oneiric, can't find the cd-drive. looking at the git log it seems abandoned, is this true?
<seb128> didrocks, no worry, I get confused all the time, that's why I checked the url :p
<seb128> tjaalton, could be, it's not actively maintained for sure
<tjaalton> damn
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's a trap to go from oneiric-alpha-3 to ubuntu-11.10-beta-1, but it makes sense :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<tjaalton> sigh, I need to find another ripper then, since I rip stuff in flac format and then transcode it to mp3 for banshee to sync the music to my phone
<tkamppeter> jibel, I have introduced the dependency yesterday, because the new s-c-p 1.3.5 needs it. On my system python-packagekit seems to be installed already for longer time as I did not need to explicitly install it. Why does it not install for you?
<jibel> tkamppeter, it is not me it is the build system http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/oneiric/ubuntu/20110801.1/livecd-20110801.1-i386.out
<jibel> and also a default alternate installation. I filed bug 819267 with the logs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819267 in system-config-printer "Oneiric desktop image failed to build and alternate failed to install: system-config-printer-common : Depends: python-packagekit but it is not installable" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819267
<seb128> jibel, tkamppeter: the issue is that the binary is in universe
<tkamppeter> seb128, can it get moved into main (and also hplip-gui)?
<seb128> does it work with aptdaemon?
<seb128> like did you test that this code is working on an Ubuntu install where we use aptdaemon and not pk?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I do not know. I simply saw that it fulfills the dependency of the new upstream code of s-c-p.
<seb128> what happens if it's not installed?
<jibel> seb128, bug 819000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819000 in system-config-printer "applet.py crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cupshelpers/cupshelpers.py: No module named packagekit.client" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819000
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, could s-c-p upstream code handle it as an optional depends and deal with system which are using other packaging systems (like debian or ubuntu)
<seb128> ?
<seb128> it should be a recommends, not a depends and the code should handle correctly the case where the bindings are not installed
<seb128> tkamppeter, hplip-gui can be promoted yes, is anything depending or recommending it?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> pretty good and you?
<kenvandine> good morning folks!
<cyphermox> morning kenvandine
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: remember about libgdata?
<seb128> oh, now that you mention it yes! ;-)
<seb128> spent my morning catching up with w.e activity and emails
<cyphermox> it's already in the team branch
<seb128> will do that in a bit, thanks for the reminder
<cyphermox> I'll jump on nbs related to evo and all now
<cyphermox> (and finish updating evo packages)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, we need to seed gwibber, we had relied on the depends from indicator-me before
<kenvandine> as a weekend hack i added it as a recommends to indicator-messages :)
<seb128> yeah, I saw
<kenvandine> davmor2, can you verify that you can start gwibber from the messaging menu when you get a chance?
<davmor2> kenvandine: on the fresh install yeap one second
<kenvandine> thx
<desrt> good morning, everyone
<kenvandine> good morning desrt
<seb128> hey desrt
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeap starts from messaging menu, however after a reboot home is now only showing replies again so it must be a second run bug
<seb128> desrt, back on your local timezone? ready to break your sleep habits again? ;-)
<davmor2> kenvandine: do you want me to run that code now?
<kenvandine> davmor2, yes please
<desrt> seb128: yup :)
<kenvandine> dbus-send --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=com.Gwibber.Streams /com/gwibber/Streams com.Gwibber.Streams.Messages string:"all" string:"all" int32:0 string:"0" string:"0" string:"time" string:"desc" int32:0
<desrt> still waking quite early, though.  7:30 today.
<davmor2> kenvandine: this is a huge file where do you want it?
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://davmor2.co.uk/output1.log should have it
<kenvandine> thx
<davmor2> kenvandine: I can grab some screenshots of what I actually see in the different sections if that will help too :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, no need... the data is more useful
<kenvandine> davmor2, if you scroll way down in the home feed, do you start to see non-replies?
<davmor2> kenvandine: Yeap eventually, it looks like it has organised the tickets into replies, private, everything else so I need to scroll down about 500 tickets to see stuff from today in home
<kenvandine> bingo
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> figured it out :)
<kenvandine> it's a race of some sort
<kenvandine> the sort order is getting applied before the stream is populated for you
<kenvandine> now to figure out why :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, i did reproduce it in a VM
<davmor2> kenvandine: only seems to be after a reboot, when I first fired it up and added my accounts home displayed correctly :)
<tjaalton> ah, ok.. sound-juicer needs that I open the disc from nautilus first, then it can find the tracks
<tkamppeter> seb128, hplip-gui was only separated out because the Ubuntu Desktop CD had no Qt, now it has Qt and therefore we should take in hplip-gui, to avoid users reporting bugs about missing GUI tools of HPLIP.
<seb128> tkamppeter, we only have some part of qt on the CD, do we have what hplip needs?
<tkamppeter> seb128, s-c-p has a functionality of installing printer drivers shipped with the distro. I did not test these, as we install all drivers which are packaged by Ubuntu by default (Red Hat seems to do the default installation without printer drivers).
<tkamppeter> seb128, I do not know. One should boot the CD and install hplip-gui directly afterwards. Then one sees how much will get installed.
<seb128> ok
<tkamppeter> seb128, if the amount of data is small enough, one can ship with hplip-gui.
<seb128> tkamppeter, well can you revert that new depends to at least a recommends for a3?
<seb128> tkamppeter, the python-packagekit binding is in universe, it will need a mir and review and promotion and testing with aptdaemon
<seb128> tkamppeter, dropping the depends to a recommends or suggests would allow us to build CDs until all this paperwork is done
<tkamppeter> seb128, for this I would need to change the upstream source as the applet is imperatively importing it.
<seb128> well better to have a CD with the applet broken than no CD
<seb128> but yeah, ideally upstream would put those import in a try: and handle the case where they are not there
<seb128> they are doing assumption on the packaging tools installed which are distribution specific
<tkamppeter> seb128, so I will look at first whether a simple patch could deactivate that functionality.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, maybe revert the commit that added it in the next version for a3?
<davmor2> kenvandine: something else I just noticed my latest posts aren't at the top they are at the bottom which is why although I see osd-notifies for them I don't seem to see the posts in gwibber
<kenvandine> davmor2, what happens if you reverse your sort order?
<davmor2> kenvandine: so now 11minutes ago is top of messages however replies and everything else is now 161days at the top
<davmor2> kenvandine: and home doesn't seem to know if it is coming or going looking at it :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: home's tickets are 1 hour, 2hours, 3 hours, 4 hours, 5 hours, 3 hours, 13 minutes :)
<micahg> seb128: I asked for it as it was breaking other packages (libglew-dev) and realized the fallout afterwards (it was NBS an usually dev NBS packages aren't around), I apologized earlier and offered to upload the glew1.5 package that I saw didrocks upload about 4 hours ago
<seb128> micahg, sorry I'm not on IRC during the w.e so I missed you asking and the following discussions
<seb128> micahg, it was just unfortunate timing to clean it before a3 but no worry we got it sorted
<micahg> seb128: yeah, in retrospect, I would've temporarily removed the virtual package from libglew1.6
<seb128> micahg, no worry
<micahg> seb128: I'll prepare a debdiff to fix the virtual package (libglew-dev) for after alpha3 (I assume we still want glew1.6 for oneiric)?
<seb128> cyphermox, shouldn't liboauth-dev depends on libcurl....dev?
<seb128> micahg, yes, we want 1.6 for oneiric
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, no IIRC it didn't for some reason; do you prefer I fix that?
<cyphermox> I think it's supposed to be libcurl-nss-dev if my memory serves me right
<cyphermox> I had figured there was a reason why Bilal left it out
<seb128> no, I think it's an error
<cyphermox> sure, I'll just fix that now
<seb128> installing the -dev should bring with it enough for the pkg-config call to work
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson>  didrocks - what do i do with bugs like bug 816919? this is where maximized windows appear displaced on the screen, with a gap between the top of the window and the panel
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816919 in firefox "When I maximized Firefox, it was vertically displaced." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816919
<chrisccoulson> you're aware of that problem aren't you?
<mterry> seb128, I'm confused by this nautilus crash.  A recent dup said it went away when uninstalling deja-dup, but the original report did not have deja-dup installed.  I'm leery of lumping all these dups together.
<seb128> mterry, sorry I didn't check that, it could be that they have similar signatures enough to confuse the retracers
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, there is either a dup in unity or just redirect it there
<seb128> mterry, feel free to reassign the old one to nautilus and unduplicate the most recent one
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, is anyone working on that? it happens to my GF on natty pretty much every time she maximizes a window
<chrisccoulson> (well, she complains about it being broken very often)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not that I know, they are "on features", not "bugs" :/
<chrisccoulson> meh :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, you mean, on oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> that sucks ;)
<didrocks> right?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, it happens on natty all the time
<mterry> seb128, but the retracer ate all the debug info in this deja-dup one.  :-/  I guess I assume it's nearly the same as the nautilus-pure one
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, all the time on natty? that's interesting, I got it very occasionnaly but it was fixed with SRU1
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ask them on #ayatana I would say
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/807194 could the deja-dup one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 807194 in nautilus "gksu nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_file_query_info()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<seb128> mterry, or https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/804330
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 804330 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_file_query_info()" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> mterry, the one there has a debug stacktrace
<seb128> you can use that one
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'll see if i can get her to reproduce it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<mterry> seb128, I can reproduce when opening root nautilus, I'll check it out
<seb128> mterry, ok
<chrisccoulson> root nautilus?
<chrisccoulson> do people do that ;)
<seb128> users insist on doing that
<chrisccoulson> users are totally crazy
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> the issues users complain most about in nautilus are often issue when run under sudo
<chrisccoulson> seb128, "if (getuid() == 0) exit(0);"
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> problem solved!
<chrisccoulson> although, i can imagine that would be quite unpopular
<seb128> if "title == doesn't start when run with sudo; then reassign to chrisccoulson"
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh, unity-window-decorator just crashed and won't start again
<chrisccoulson> "Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported"
<chrisccoulson> same for gtk-window-decorator :(
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> should unset LD_PRELOAD from my environment first ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> what did you preload?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, libgcr-3.so.1
<seb128> cyphermox, libgdata uploaded, I dropped the libnss... build depends and the corresponding changelog
<chrisccoulson> i was using that terminal for trying to figure out what was going on with gnome-keyring ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, it will build fine once liboauth is fixed
<cyphermox> yes yes :)
<cyphermox> won't be long, just checking why it wasn't there; I was wondering if it should have been added by shlibs:depends
<cyphermox> seb128: care to look into evolution-exchange too? that was missing from a seed to fall back into the ubuntu-desktop package set; I can push a branch now but I can't commit to the real one
<seb128> cyphermox, dev depends are not automatically computed
<seb128> cyphermox, sure for evolution-exchange, just copy your work or give a vcs to checkout
<cyphermox> for the evolution-exchange or the seed change?
<seb128> evolution-exchange
<seb128> why do you need a seed change?
<cyphermox> seb128: that had been suggested by cjwatson (adding to a seed that doesn't add to the cd or dvd); to make sure evo-exchange would remain in ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> well if you have a merge request for that let me know I can merge it I guess
<seb128> just read your email on the topic, I forgot about it
<seb128> supported-desktop-extra seems fine
<cyphermox> yeah, sorry about that
<cyphermox> it will take a bit more time this way but I guess then I won't have to bug you anymore
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not only me, it's also better if desktop contributors can upload desktop sources, so we should fix the sets when we can ;-)
<cyphermox> nah nah, it's just to not bug you
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-seeds/oneiric.evolution-exchange/+merge/70027
<cyphermox> huh, new bluez... d'oh
<seb128> cyphermox, bluez> already uploaded
<cyphermox> yeah, I saw that, was just commenting :)
<seb128> I figured you had enough other things to do already ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, did you had a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/780747
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 780747 in rhythmbox "Window does not always close when running gnome-shell" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, not yet, tried to finish a few things for a3 before the start of the CD rolls but I will in a bit
<seb128> since rb is not on the CD I delayed it a bit, it can be updated during the freeze
<ricotz> seb128, ok, no problem ;)
<seb128> ricotz, sorry I did some of the libgnome* sync requests before noticed you filed bugs for those
<ricotz> oh, you did
<seb128> yeah, I read the debian changes list and watch versions
<seb128> but don't watch the sponsoring queue that closely
<seb128> so I noticed and did them before noticing your bugs
<ricotz> i see, it's fine
<seb128> ricotz, you can usually just ping on IRC or drop a note on the etherpad for desktop things that can be synced
<ricotz> ok, trying to remember that etherpad thing
<seb128> mterry, do you know how the if-session gnome-session condition works?
<mterry> blargblarg
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<SpamapS> HI! any chance somebody has taken a look at bug 813343 ? Its really frustrating to have to use XFCE to get multi-monitor. :-/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813343 in unity "nvidia drivers, second monitor covered by black" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813343
<mterry> seb128, yeah, a bit
<seb128> mterry, is gnome-fallback a session name?
<mterry> seb128, /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions has the sessions names
<seb128> ok, that's probably because I don't have gnome-session-fallback that I don't have it
<mterry> seb128, not in ubuntu, but I think it is upstream
<mterry> seb128, oh, maybe it's in that package then.  I thought I had that installed too
<seb128> mterry, I was trying to figure if there is a way to make a OnlyShowIn=GNOME; with a startup test on is-session gnome-fallback run in unity
<seb128> mterry, but I figured I would better create a copy of the .desktop for unity
<mterry> seb128, probably easier
<seb128> we should probably teach gnome-session to have an "or" in the autostart condition
<seb128> but that's low priority, I just copy that one for now
<mterry> seb128, problem with the is-session bit is that session names aren't standardized and many are really the same environment (unity, unity-2d)
<mterry> so any logic would get complicated pretty quick
<SpamapS> I take it back, I can use unity-2d now..
<seb128> mterry, well I think what we need is a reverse check
<seb128> mterry, is-session-not gnome-shell
<mterry> seb128, there is an unless-session
<mterry> seb128, *but*
<mterry> seb128, gdm runs gnome-session, so you'd end up running it in gdm too
<seb128> mterry, because for things like the automounting (what I'm fixing) that's basically what you want
<seb128> mterry, gdm has its private autostart dir though
<seb128> mterry, it doesn't use the system one
<seb128> mterry, /usr/share/gdm/autostart
<mterry> seb128, ah.  I was talking to someone in a GNOME bug and they gave me that warning, but what you say makes sense too.  I had forgotten it did that
<seb128> so I'm pondering just turning that in a unless-session gnome-shell then
<seb128> having a .desktop copy sucks for several reasons
<seb128> including having to keep the copy in sync with the upstream variant
<seb128> or it would need to be an hack in the rules running some sed on the installed one
<seb128> rather than a copy in the source
<seb128> to create a copy uptodate
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the discussion, I think I will just go for the unless gnome-shell and see how it goes ;-)
<didrocks> reboot testing, brb
<micahg> mterry: are you piloting later today?
<mterry> micahg, yeah
<mterry> after lunch
<micahg> mterry: k, thanks
<mterry> micahg, got something you want reviewed?
<micahg> mterry: no,but I have someone with something to be reviewed :)
<micahg> I'll have him ping you when you start piloting
<skaet> seb128, since we're ramping up to A3,  what is the feeling about re-enabling apport by default?
<jbicha> skaet: it's enabled by default right now, unless you're asking something completely different
<skaet> jbicha,  just working through the checklist for the release, and if its enabled that's cool.
<skaet> thanks!
<skaet> seb128, mterry, jasoncwarner_ bug811524 is marked critical for A3.  Is this accurate?   If so, is there someone working on a fix?
<cyphermox> skaet: looking, but I think this might already be fixed
<mterry> yah, I don't think I get that behavior
 * micahg thought that was fixed in 0.9.2
<skaet> cyphermox, yeah,  the log seems to indicate it might be,  but the status is confusing.
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> I'm rebooting a system now to make sure
<cyphermox> yeah it works
<cyphermox> or to be precise, it doesn't fail that way :)
<mterry> cyphermox, skaet: marking it fix released then
<skaet> thanks mterry.  :)
<skaet> thanks cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> thanks... I can definitely confirm it doesn't do *that* now, but I can't say I get a session :)
<cyphermox> ah, I see, badly out of date mirror on this system
<dobey> anyone here familiar with using gtk+ through Python gi?
<cyphermox> hrm... temporarily relegated to 3G...
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> time for dinner
<mterry> dobey, a little
<dobey> mterry: haven't used any GtkNotebooks have you?
<mterry> dobey, nope, haven't delved that much
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'm hitting a very annoying crash when i try to connect to the switch-page signal on a notebook :(
<jbicha> mterry: if you're not too busy, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gitg/gitg-0.2.4/+merge/69397
<mterry> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> cool, thanks!
<mterry> @pilot out
<mterry> whoops
<jasoncwarner_> hey cyphermox mterry kenvandine and tremolux how are things going ? having a good A3 so far?
<kenvandine> a bit drained here... but things look pretty good from my vantage point
<tremolux> jasoncwarner_: heyo!  \o
<AfC> The 3.0.2-1ubuntu1~natty1 package is still refusing to install on Natty.
<cyphermox> hey jasoncwarner_: yup, things looking good :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey cyphermox, sent you an email on conman, when you get a chance
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-02
<AfC> totem is segfaulting, weird
<RAOF> That's a new one on me “cc1: error: .: Stale NFS file handle”.  I wonder if it's transitory?
<RAOF> Huh.  Looks like i386 built fine.  Modulo my symbols snafu.
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<RAOF> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, RAOF
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks, TheMuso, RAOF, jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> how is everyone today?
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3 :)
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
<rickspencer3> bonjour didrocks
<rickspencer3> hey jasoncwarner_ TheMuso ... I saw a review of new software center look and feel yesterday
<rickspencer3> I saw that part of it was webkit (at least according to omg)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Cool.
<didrocks> got afraid seeing compiz segfaulting and fought for 30 minutes this morning at start before realizing the issue was that I was using the version I pushed in ubuntu-desktop ppa whiwh is incompatible :)
<rickspencer3> that made me think "I wonder if it's accessible)
<rickspencer3> that made me think "I wonder how accessibility in Unity is going"
<rickspencer3> so, TheMuso, jasoncwarner_ is oneiric Unity currently/going to be accessible?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: 2D is looking likely to be the most accessible this time around. Not sure exactly how everything is looking atm due a panel bug in shared code between 2d and 3d, bug being accessibility related.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, wasn't that true (2d was accessible 3d wasn't quite) last time?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: 2d was QML...we had to get all those patches for Qt, which TheMuso and didrocks did ...
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes, but from what didrocks/florian tells me, more a11y issues have been addressed in 2d.
<jasoncwarner_> sorry, not QML, qt
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<TheMuso> Unity 2d does use qml though.
<rickspencer3> I would think at least one of them would have to be fully accessible, no?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3, TheMuso can confirm, but I think we have all patches we need for Qt now (didrocks can confirm as well). I'm pretty sure we are _this close_ on 2d. 3d, last I checked (about 2 weeks) was further off as was CJK (which was coming next release as per david b)
<didrocks> yeah, Qt is ready now
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, when is that next release?
<didrocks> TheMuso has just to activate the variable for it
<TheMuso> Right, afaik the rest of the 2d a11y is just fixing 2d itself. I hope to at least try 2d and see if I can work around the panel issue to do other testing.
<didrocks> unity-2d is ready a11y-wise, there is just some known and identified bugs
<didrocks> (will be post feature freeze)
<rickspencer3> hmmm, tbh, I would think we would want both of them to be fully accessible
<didrocks> so, 100% of unity-2d accessible can be done
<didrocks> not for unity-3d though
<rickspencer3> but, so long as one is, I guess that's ok
<didrocks> I don't see a lot of progress there
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, at least it's the one which can run everywhere
<didrocks> I prefer that than the other way around :)
<TheMuso> didrocks: Seconded.
<TheMuso> And we c an default to 2d for accessibility profiles.
<didrocks> TheMuso: btw, not sure that you noted, but I opened the bug reports + WI for that
<TheMuso> didrocks: I didn't notice, what is the bug filed against?
<didrocks> TheMuso: will get it to you, I have it on my email
<didrocks> (just finishing some catching up first)
<TheMuso> No problem.
<AfC> totem is crashing (seg fault) if totem-plugins is installed.
<huats> morning
<seb128> hey
<huats> seb128, salut!
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> la forme ?
<huats> yep !
<huats> je garde un oeil sur rickspencer3 donc ça va ;)
<didrocks> hey seb128, huats :)
<huats> et toi seb128 ?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> huats, ca va merci
<huats> (sorry for non french speackers :))
<huats> hello didrocks
<seb128> huats, is rickspencer3 at your office?
<huats> seb128, not in the morning but in the afternoon :)
<seb128> did he give you desktop work to do? ;-)
<rickspencer3> hi seb128` huats
<rickspencer3> seb128, that is
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> huats, are you in the office atm?
<seb128> rickspencer3, how is life in the south-west? ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, Southern France quite suits us, I think
<seb128> great to hear
<rickspencer3> people seem causal about the right things, and serious about the right things
<huats> seb128, well yesterday was he first day, so I think he didn't dare ... but I am sure that this afternoon he'l give me some work :)
<AfC> ah, good. Removing totem-plugins allows totem to run again.
<huats> rickspencer3, yes I am
<rickspencer3> now, if I could just convince them to all speak English as well as huats, I'd be in great shape!
<huats> (at the office)
<rickspencer3> huats, cool, I had this nagging feeling that I didn't lock up properly ;)
<huats> rickspencer3, it was the firt day : today will be all in French
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> huats, sounds good
<huats> rickspencer3, it was well locked from what I have heard :)
<rickspencer3> or "c'est bon"
<huats> exactly !
<rickspencer3> huats, I was a bit shocked to find that the gates int he front of the building were closed!
<rickspencer3> I did find the back exit to my great relief
<huats> rickspencer3, oh I forgot that point :)
<huats> sorry :(
<didrocks> huats: trying to lock down rickspencer3?!? ;)
<rickspencer3> no "sorry" needed, all was fine
<rickspencer3> didrocks, you wouldn't believe how nice the people in huats office have been to me
<huats> didrocks,  I was hoping it would help to fix some more bugs :)
<rickspencer3> only teasing my French a tiny bit
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, nice :)
<huats> rickspencer3, well you can tease us for our english (especially sylvain one :))
<rickspencer3> nah, you all have very good English
<rickspencer3> French people always say "I only speak a little English" but it is always very good
<huats> rickspencer3, you know you don't have to say nice things you are already welcome here :)
<rickspencer3> ha
<didrocks> seb128: reminder about the meeting reminder! :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, we should rather discuss desktop things there ;-)
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I'm not sure how optional synaptic is for update-notifier
<seb128> it's not needed for the spawning other things use we have in the default install
<mvo> seb128: right
<Amaranth> good morning
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh btw, the new thunderbird fixed the cache issue I was stucked with, thanks :à
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, excellent, that's good :)
<ricotz> good morning
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> hey ricotz
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<ricotz> seb128, perhaps you could think about reverting libpeas 1.1.1 to 1.1.0 which would make totem work again
<ricotz> only totem git might work with peas 1.1.1
<seb128> ricotz, or perhaps we could fix libpeas or totem to work with the current version?
<seb128> ricotz, downgrading is often not the way to go
<seb128> the new libpeas will be a requirement for some things during the cycle
<seb128> so going backward to going forward again and have to address the same issue later is a no win situation
<seb128> we should rather address the issue
<ricotz> you are right
<ricotz> i just looked into patching totem 3.0.1 which didnt work out so well
<ricotz> but perhaps patching totem 3.1.0 works
<seb128> RAOF, mterry: none of you reviwed gedit-plugins in the sponsoring queue, dissapointing :p
<AfC> ricotz: (I saw peas & gir related calls in the gdb backtraces I did when Totem was crashing. Not sure if that's relevant)
<rickspencer3> seb128, should I gather that I need to rewrite my gedit plugin for new gedit?
<seb128> rickspencer3, define new gedit
<seb128> rickspencer3, but yeah, since GNOME3 they use gobject introspection and libpeas
<rickspencer3> shucks
<seb128> rickspencer3, that's already in oneiric, not pending on that upload though
 * rickspencer3 knew this day would come
<tjaalton> any idea why my oneiric desktop shows "Augustta" as the month, while my laptop has "elokuuta" which is correct (August = elokuu in finnish)
<tjaalton> both have finnish as the desktop language
<seb128> tjaalton, both have langpacks installed and the same session environment?
<seb128> including LANGUAGE and LANG
<tjaalton> seb128: the desktop doesn't have LANGUAGE set, it was a fresh install of natty upgraded to oneiric though :)
<tjaalton> seb128: huh, so it was LANGUAGE that made it. now the question is why doesn't a fresh install add it
<tjaalton> to /etc/default/locale
<seb128> not sure if that's a language-selector thing
<tjaalton> both have the same settings in "region and language"
<tjaalton> oh well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you time for some desktop bugs or is the gnome-keyring enough desktop work for you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what sort of desktop bugs?
<chrisccoulson> i can probably handle some ;)
<micahg> seb128: I can review gedit-plugins when I pilot tomorrow
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #620693
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620693 in gnome-power-manager "Screen not locked when turned off" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620693
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is also "make the g-s-d power notification use notify-osd"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it might be easier to use the same code that for the sound ones now that it's in g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, that one should be easy. when i updated that patch in g-s-d, i did it in such a way to make it easily shareable ;)
<chrisccoulson> i predicted the future :P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it mean you want to do it? ;-)
<seb128> you know the code so that would appreciated
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hello, could you take a look at this libreoffice build and if possible move/upload it to the libreoffice ppa? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable/+sourcepub/1842431/+listing-archive-extra
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i should write a gnome-online-accounts addon for thunderbird
<Sweetshark_vacat> ricotz: I will, when I return from my vacation.
<ricotz> Sweetshark_vacat, oh, sorry, looked like you are available, have some nice holidays
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you update the email client workitems?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you still have 9 opens for a3, time to close or descope some
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, sure
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, what is blocking the oneconf mir?
<seb128> s-c work?
<seb128> design?
<didrocks> seb128: a release, which was fixed yesterday :)
<seb128> ok, great ;-)
<didrocks> maybe another pass is neeed?
<didrocks> the MIR was acked for the previous version
<didrocks> needed*
<didrocks> and the code changed a lot
<didrocks> as well, I wanted to discuss about it during the meeting, as the server side will enter some beta staging next week
<didrocks> should we push it by default before? (it basically won't sync)
<seb128> didrocks, wait after the meeting
<didrocks> sure, that was my plan, but as you discussed it
<didrocks> seb128: I'll review my WI after finishing catching up (hopefully) on MIRs
<seb128> didrocks, I'm doing a review to clean a bit the list to have less to discuss during the meeting ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to do the other way around? looking at the list first?
<didrocks> can do quickly
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry, just update your list for the meeting that's fine
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuchess/+bug/814025. We don't install glchess by default, do we?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814025 in gnuchess "[mir] gnuchess and gnuchess-book" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> maybe I missed the discussion about having the chess game installed by default
<seb128> is that a build-depends or depends?
<seb128> didrocks, btw I can confirm the unity breakage on intel
<didrocks> seb128: not surprized about it though, seems to be 945GMA is touched…
<seb128> didrocks, well i tried on the 10v, I sort of need my laptop to get work done and run the meeting etc today
<seb128> 10v is out of order after the upgrade
<didrocks> seb128: the MIR doesn't tell so and looking at configure.in, it doesn't seem to be a build-dep, that's why I'm waiting on jbicha
<seb128> ok, sorry it was maybe my fault
<didrocks> if I don't get any info, I'll look at debian's gnome-games
<didrocks> no worry, let's wait for jbicha :)
<seb128> he did an update which switched to external gnuchess and I commented on saying "it will probably need a promotion"
<seb128> but I didn't think it would be a runtime option only for a binary in universe
<seb128> gnome-chess is not on the DVD?
<didrocks> oh, *that* is possible
<seb128> no, seems not
<didrocks> no, it's in universe
<seb128> right
<didrocks> let's wait for him :)
<didrocks> jbicha: as well, do you need some help on bug #813318?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813318 in libnatpmp "[mir] libnatpmp" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813318
<didrocks> ok, just one mon MIR on my plate \o/
<didrocks> (wayland though)
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, I need help with that bug
<didrocks> jbicha: so, they broke the ABI and change the soname, right?
<jbicha> I don't have any experience with packaging library soname changes so I need to learn
<seb128> didrocks, did you do the gwibber ones?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, two small things to fix and then, ready to go
<seb128> great
<seb128> those are a3 wis ;-)
<jbicha> didrocks: I believe so
<didrocks> seb128: well, those is me being nitpicky, I can accept without those, but as it's a question of a 5 minutes work to fix both
<seb128> didrocks, yeah no hurry, thanks ;-)
<jbicha> yes, glchess is not installed by default but it's in main of course because gnome-games is
<didrocks> jbicha: is it?
<didrocks>    glchess | 1:3.1.4-0ubuntu1 | oneiric/universe | amd64, i386
<didrocks> how did you check?
<jbicha> oh, how do you check?
<seb128> jbicha, sorry I overlooked that one I think, if it's not a build-depends but only a depends of a binary in universe no need of a mir
<didrocks> jbicha: you can check with apt/aptitude, I usually use rmadison :)
<didrocks> and it doesn't seem a build-dep (which will be needed even if glchess is in universe)
<didrocks> to be*
<jbicha> hmm, ok, I didn't know that a source package could be part main/part universe like that
<didrocks> jbicha: sure, we can mix whatever we want :)
<didrocks> the only tricky part would be if it was a build-dep
<didrocks> to build the package, even if the binary package is in universe, we need all build-dep of a main source package to be in main
<jbicha> right
<didrocks> but it doesn't seem to be the case there (but you are welcome to check)
<didrocks> jbicha: closing that one for now so :)
<jbicha> no, it's just a run-time optional dependency
<jbicha> didrocks: good!
<didrocks> yeah ;) thanks for confirming!
<didrocks> doing that, and then back to the other one :)
<jbicha> we were waiting on deciding what to do about valac to update the gnome-games packaging
<jbicha> I could just continue using the valac-0.12 patch
<didrocks> jbicha: so, how did you check that the soname changed?
<didrocks> (http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html for a reference guide)
<didrocks> Sweetshark_vacat: when you are back from holidays, can you have a look at bug #774020? it seems there is a typo for traditional chinese
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774020 in libreoffice "Menu of Draw in zh_TW translation is not included in Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774020
<jbicha> didrocks: thanks, I needed a checklist :-)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, let's delay the vala version change to after a3
<didrocks> jbicha: so basically, you will see a magical regexp in http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html#naminglibpkg
<didrocks> that will tell you if the package name needs to be changed (if the soname really changed or if it was just a minor/update version)
<jbicha> yes, I found that when I saw the lintian warning, and it confirmed that the soname changed from 0 to 1
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, so, basically, in that case, you need to change the package name, all the 0 to 1 in debian/control, and update, the symbols file, install files and such
<didrocks> then, you need check the reverse dependency
<didrocks> to see what's need to be rebuilt
<didrocks> apt-cache rdepends libnatpmp0
<didrocks> -> only libnatpmp-dev for now (I guess until transmission is using it) good!
<didrocks> then, ensure that transmission is building with this one :)
<didrocks> but confirm with the regexp as well that the name should be changed (I guess lintian is using the same one) :-)
<jbicha> ok, we could also build vino with libnatpmp so I'll check that too
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> keep me posted!
<didrocks> and thanks again for working on that :)
<didrocks> (I don't know that protocol, seems interesting)
<didrocks> even if upnp has stil good days I guess :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i missed the a3 freeze right?
<jbicha> didrocks: I don't need to change libnatpmp-dev to libnatpmp1-dev, right?
<didrocks> jbicha: no, as long as we don't want multiple version to be installable in //
<seb128> dobey, you did, it's a soft freeze though so you can upload if you fix issues only
<seb128> dobey, ie don't upload transitions or packages renames
<dobey> right
<Hrushikesh> short cuts are not working on ubuntu 10.10
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm a bit confused about how .symbols is supposed to work, here's my buildlog http://fpaste.org/J8NP/
<didrocks> jbicha: see the first line?
<didrocks> libnatpmp.so.0 libnatpmp0 #MINVER#
<didrocks> you should first rename to .1
<didrocks> then run it, and see what changed (it should fail if the soname has been bumped for ABI/API issue)
<didrocks> it sems it still export the same symbols though, which is weird
<didrocks> seems*
<didrocks> (looking at the diff)
<didrocks> jbicha: you can ask upstream if there was a reason they bump the soname without symbols changes (no removal).  Maybe they change a return type, or break a dbus protocol…
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, I did that and now it doesn't look like anything changed (like you said) http://fpaste.org/bVUm/
<didrocks> jbicha: indeed, that's kind of weird, can you try asking that upstream?
<jbicha> didrocks: you're French, right? you can talk with upstream, lol
<didrocks> jbicha: sure, but it's a good practice the one doing the work do it entirely :)
<didrocks> jbicha: if you don't have the time I'll do it
<jbicha> ok, I just always see the Debian packager talking to him in French, but maybe that's just a convenience thing
<didrocks> jbicha: I guess so, if he really doesn't, forward him to me ;)
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks:
<seb128> -LIBSPEC int initnatpmp(natpmp_t * p);
<seb128> +LIBSPEC int initnatpmp(natpmp_t * p, int forcegw, in_addr_t forcedgw);
<seb128> that's the ABI break
<seb128> in natpmp.h
<seb128> +2011/01/03:
<seb128> +  Added an argument to initnatpmp() in order to force the gateway to be used
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> in the ChangeLog
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> jbicha: so, you have your answer :)
<jbicha> but the symbols don't change for that (besides line 1), then?
<seb128> no
<seb128> .symbols are not smart enough to track argument changes
<seb128> they just track symbols list in C
<seb128> the C symbol don't include informations about the types used
<seb128> where cpp does
<seb128> jbicha, so yeah, there is no change in the list of symbols exported by the lib
<seb128> just one function prototype which changed
<didrocks> jbicha: so basically, now that you have a package, I would say try building transmission and vino with it
<seb128> why is evolution such a piece of crap?
<seb128> the rendering job get stucked when trying to render merge requests half of the time it seems
<seb128> and by "stuck" I mean it's not going to work until you close and restart evolution avoiding that email
 * didrocks sees chrisccoulson still sending a thunderbird to seb128 :)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... i am so close to switching to tb
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's a conspiracy
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: just make a tiny break and you will get kenvandine and seb128 !=
<seb128> in fact I wonder why I didn't switch yet
<jbicha> didrocks: I need a conflicts/replaces, right? on the lib or on the -dev
<seb128> I had to create a launcher yesterday than does gdb --ex 'run' evolution
<seb128> just so it doesn't segfault on start
<didrocks> jbicha: not really, the -dev doesn't have a binary name change
<kenvandine> humm... fresh install of oneiric... can't connect to wifi
<didrocks> jbicha: for the lib, you changed the name, and the file which are shipped are renamed as well, right?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ^^
<kenvandine> known problem?
<didrocks> jbicha: there are no common files, normally?
<didrocks> jbicha: normally, we include so soname in the package name to have both parallelly installable
<kenvandine> oh... keyring daemon not starting :(
<didrocks> the*
<cyphermox> kenvandine: wpa wifi?
<kenvandine> yes
<jbicha> didrocks: http://fpaste.org/OMk5/
<didrocks> jbicha: so that, we don't have to rebuild all reverse dependency in a row, but can transition slowly from old library to the new one
<cyphermox> yes, known issue related to gnome-keyring
<cyphermox> you can fix it, hold on
<didrocks> jbicha: like foo app deps on libbar0 and dummy deps on libbar1
<didrocks> jbicha: oh, so you have a binary, /usr/bin/natpmpc which is common
<didrocks> jbicha: normally, this should be in a separate package, not the library one to enable parallel installation of them
<didrocks> but it seems the debian packager didn't do that
<didrocks> so, no need to diverge, especially as we don't have reverse dependency yet
<didrocks> so yes, please, replaces:
<didrocks> libnatpmp1 C/R libnatpmp0
<cyphermox> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/813755; run sudo setcap CAP_IPC_LOCK=ep /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 813755 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon fails to start as it can't get capabilities" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> jbicha: does it makes sense?
<cyphermox> perhaps this would benefit in being fixed now somehow, though... it's pretty limiting for testing alpha3
<kenvandine> cyphermox, indeed
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
<micahg> Actually, breaks/replaces is standard now for files moving: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<jbicha> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gnome-games/gnome-games-3.1.4/+merge/70179
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, patches are welcome ;-)
<cyphermox> yes yes :)
<cyphermox> working on it *nao*
<seb128> cyphermox, chrisccoulson has been working on the gnome-keyring update but it's working as it should and upstream is not around this week it seems
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: ^^ heads up, I'll try to workaround this until the update is ready
<seb128> not to mention it has a new depends that will need to be promoted etc
<seb128> so not for a3
<cyphermox> seb128: please, let me type :D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<cyphermox> heheh
<seb128> cyphermox,
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=11a5d410d9d2c9006d78cff05ee42759cc7731b1
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=ad67edd5fb25fca974f10f568c31a2316d728b79
<seb128> you could start by trying those commits
<cyphermox> yeh, I discussed those with mdeslaur last week, but I thought g-k would have been ready before
<seb128> well
<seb128> that will make it work with insecure memory use though
<jbicha> installing libnatpmp1 would break libnatpmp0, and deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> micahg: not really a breaks for that one, as we don't expect the lib<>0 to be compatible again with the moved binary between soname
<cyphermox> there's something else though:
<seb128> better would be to figure why the postinst setcap call doesn't work
<cyphermox> .deb doesn't carry these types of permissions?
<seb128> if [ "$1" = configure ]; then
<seb128>     if which setcap > /dev/null && [ -e $PROGRAM ]; then
<seb128>         if ! setcap CAP_IPC_LOCK=ep $PROGRAM >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<seb128>             echo "Setting capabilities for gnome-keyring-daemon using Linux Capabilities failed."
<seb128> in the postinst
<cyphermox> I mean, could the package itself carry them?
<cyphermox> yeah
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: no, unfortunately
<cyphermox> dah
<davmor2> kenvandine: looks like you're temporary fix to get gwibber installed hasn't gone down well with the Xubuntu devs who now suddenly have gwibber installed :D
<seb128> did anyone try to drop the null redirection?
<cyphermox> oh well, this is probably not much
<kenvandine> davmor2, it wasn't really any different than before
<cyphermox> I will
<kenvandine> just a different package recommending it
<seb128> kenvandine, out of the fact that they use indicator-session and not indicator-me it seems
<charlie-tca> It just never caused Xubuntu and mythbuntu to have gwibber and gwibber-service installed by default
<kenvandine> i added it to indicator-messages, but i guess they just didn't include indicator-me before
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> seb128, can you seed gwibber?
<seb128> kenvandine, can't you?
<kenvandine> i don't know how :)
<kenvandine> i can... if you tell me how :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox, seb128: please add the necessary depends, and the two patches, as some filesystems and/or backup/restore operations don't preserve file caps
<seb128> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, basically bzr checkout lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, and add gwibber to the desktop file
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: note, the depends is there for libcap2-bin which does carry setcap
<jbicha> and I get this if I try it with C/R instead of B/R: http://fpaste.org/g6Kf/
<jbicha> does -dev need a conflicts too?
<seb128> jbicha, did it change name?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oh, hrm...so could it be the livecd filesystem that doesn't support fscaps, and hence doesn't preserve it when copying to the disk?
<seb128> jbicha, seems like you forgot to rename the control depends of the dev on the lib
<seb128> jbicha, do you still have a Depends: lib...0?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: dunno, I need to test with a live CD now, so I'll check that too
<ogra_> hmm, am i not supposed to have a battery icon in unity-2d since it was switched to the new indicators ?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: maybe this needs a quirk added to ubiquity as a task to be done manually
<seb128> ogra_, is indicator-power installed?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> as well as gnome-power-manager
<ogra_> grepping for power in .xsession-errors gives me
<ogra_> (gnome-settings-daemon:1178): power-plugin-WARNING **: not connected
<jbicha> seb128: no -dev depends on libnatpmp1 but I already had the old -dev installed which depended on libnatpmp0
<ogra_> and another warning about keyboard brightness
<seb128> ogra_, that seems "normal"
<ogra_> i guessed so
<ogra_> just wanted to mention it
<kenvandine> seb128, after that, do i need to do anything to ubuntu-meta?
<seb128> jbicha, weird, if you dpkg -i *.deb that should work, try to run it twice?
<seb128> kenvandine, well you need an upload if you want to change to be used yes
<jbicha> seb128: yes, the second time worked, would an apt-get upgrade automatically try the second time?
<ogra_> depends what seed file you changed ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, check with #ubuntu-release before doing an update for it though
<ogra_> changes to "ship" are picked up automatically with a publisher run
<seb128> ogra_, well in that case it's to seed gwibber on the desktop CD
<seb128> ups
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i thought so, given the channel i'm in
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, or i could just wait for someone else to touch it... likely to happen this week right?
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, tremolux, kenvandine, didrocks, mterry, cyphermox, tkamppeter: desktop team meeting coming
<seb128> kenvandine, check with skaet, freeze started yesterday so it's not sure
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, tremolux, kenvandine, didrocks, mterry, cyphermox, tkamppeter: hey
<seb128> it's meeting time ;-)
<cyphermox> o/
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<tkamppeter> hi
<tremolux> heyo
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-02
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> kenvandine, partners update?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> the wiki seems empty this week
<kenvandine> should be a quiet week for DX
<seb128> no partner update, no unity update
<kenvandine> until after a3
<kenvandine> seb128, refresh :)
<seb128> only tkamppeter and tremolux did work it seems ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, better ;-)
<kenvandine> it sounds like u1 is going to drop the store for rb
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> they don't want to maintain gtk2 and gtk3 builds of libu1
<chrisccoulson> really? how come?
<chrisccoulson> ohg
<chrisccoulson> o
<chrisccoulson> h
<chrisccoulson> oops
<seb128> no way
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> see people want it :)
<chrisccoulson> i like rb :(
<seb128> kenvandine, we might still discuss making rb the default if we don't find CD space
<seb128> there is still the option we might want to drop mono from the CD
<kenvandine> oh... so that isn't off the table?
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<seb128> there is also the option that banshee goes to gtk3
<seb128> kenvandine, no it's not, we still have over 10mb to win
<kenvandine> i even offered to take the first swing at porting libu1
<seb128> why is it hard to build a lib for 2 gtk versions?
<kenvandine> dobey, want to reconsider that?
<seb128> we do it for ton of other things
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll talk to them outside of the meeting
<kenvandine> try to convince them
<kenvandine> it shouldn't be hard...
<seb128> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> what is "shim"?
<kenvandine> the shim for choosing where to install from
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<ricotz> seb128, should g-c-c 3 conflict with gnome-system-tools?
<seb128> is there any questions about dx or u1?
<seb128> ricotz, sorry we are in a meeting, and not likely if they don't actually have file conflicts on disk
<seb128> or on the bus or something
<ricotz> oh, sorry
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> great, a refresh worked for unity as well
<didrocks> it's a kind of magic :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> didrocks, unity update for you then ;-)
<didrocks> everything is on the wiki, as usual
<didrocks> and on time, *cough cough*
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> so everything should be in shape right now
<didrocks> if you have an intel hardware, wait for the latest nux
<didrocks> iso respin will come shortly for alpha3
<didrocks> still some known bugs like mouse and keyboard events
<didrocks> hoping for a compiz release to be tested by upstream soon
<didrocks> just wanted to make people aware of unity-2d now sharing more code with unity
<didrocks> which makes it depends on unity
<didrocks> so, for every major nux or unity release
<didrocks> you will need to rebuild unity-2d
<didrocks> and ensure the API is synced, which can be out of sync sometimes :)
<didrocks> (so basically, nux should be published, which then will trigger the unity build, which then trigger the unity-2d build)
<seb128> was there some discussion about moving 2d in the unity source?
<didrocks> yeah, the thing is that unity-2d have daily build
<didrocks> and unity doesn't
<seb128> well, that doesn't seem like a reason to not to do
<seb128> it just seems like we need to push dx to get there ;-)
<didrocks> so the -2d guys are ok to merged only if the unity guys figure out to have daily build again
<didrocks> agreed, as we had before
<didrocks> they just need to be pushed to do that, what we are working on with some desktop team members :)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> all of that will obviously raise quality and tackle issues :)
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> seems like after the next publisher run we should be on shape for a3 testing
<didrocks> yeah!
<seb128> don't be too hard on bug filing seems like lot of the obvious bugs are "known issues that should be fixed before ff" so maybe wait for feature freeze to file non blocker bugs
<seb128> didrocks, ^ makes sense?
<didrocks> seb128: totally agree on that
<didrocks> I guess the obvious will be fixed just post ff
<seb128> great
<seb128> other questions for didrocks?
<didrocks> (crashers are still interesting though)
<seb128> yeah, just click on the apport file a bug for those :p
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<tremolux> hello!
<seb128> tremolux, I see the s-c update is on the wiki as well, great ;-)
<tremolux> yes
<seb128> tremolux, didrocks: can we have an update on oneconf status?
<seb128> since we are getting close for ff
<seb128> it's on the wiki
<seb128> it's "not"
<tremolux> ah, true
<tremolux> didrocks: mind telling that latest?
<didrocks> sure, so OneConf 0.2 is now in Oneiric
<didrocks> this version is compatible with the gtk2 software-center
<didrocks> the backend and everything is ready
<didrocks> however, the ubuntu-webcatalog, with which it is compatible with, will enter a staging beta stage next week
<didrocks> we can add interested people in being guinea pig there :)
<didrocks> now, the question is:
<didrocks> - do we want the MIR to be proceed before the server is ready?
<didrocks> (we can still run a local server for testing purpose and there is a mock one included as well that tremolux tried)
<didrocks> - do we want it to be installed by default, even if it won't "sync" for now?
<seb128> we can mir review it already
<seb128> but let's seed it only once it's actually working
<didrocks> yeah, it was fix committed, but it was on the natty version, a new check can be good :)
<didrocks> seb128: working, like staging version or opened server?
<didrocks> (because I guess they will open the server at the beta time)
<seb128> staging at least ;-)
<didrocks> ok, do we have guinea pig candidates? :-)
<didrocks> as well, this really depends on now the gtk2 version
<didrocks> tremolux: how much are we sure it will be the oneiric one?
<tremolux> didrocks: hmm, not 100% certain
<tremolux> didrocks: but there's a lot still to go for gtk3, so I expect it's likely
<didrocks> ok, let's stick with that plan :)
<seb128> seems it's getting late to change now yes
<didrocks> I'll refresh the MIR
<didrocks> mterry: mind looking at it again then?
<tremolux> seb128: indeed  :)
<seb128> tremolux, do you take any holidays?
<seb128> (sorry i didn't track if you did already this summer)
<tremolux> seb128: yes, last two weeks in August
<jbicha> perhaps the gtk3 software center could be in a blessed PPA when it's ready
<tremolux> jbicha: indeed, we are thinking about alternatives like this  :)
<tremolux> jbicha: it would be great to have people using it, sending feedback and bug reports etc
<seb128> tremolux, ok, so between you being 2 weeks off and mvo who still has to take his holidays it's getting really too short for this cycle I think
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> other questions for tremolux?
<didrocks> (oh and thanks for tremolux to have been the first one to test and contribute to oneconf 0.2!)
<tremolux> seb128: yep, agreed
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> ok, moving on
<tremolux> didrocks: \o/ welcome!
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-3.html
<seb128> that's still not an happy chart!
<seb128> so let's do a round of review and try to not keep you for hours on those ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: I updated my items, but it's not yet reflected in the chart looks like
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you're first
<seb128> desktop-o-default-email-client still has 4 todos
<seb128> [andreasn] Review styling improvements with John Lea: TODO
<seb128> [mconley] Final work on contacts integration, ability to read/add/edit contacts in existing address book: TODO
<seb128> [jasoncwarner] Final evaluation, will Thunderbird be default email client: TODO
<seb128> [johnlea] Review progress in styling improvements, provide guidance on further improvements needed: TODO
<seb128>  
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know what's the status of those?
<chrisccoulson> ah, none of those are mine :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, it's somewhat your spec :p
<chrisccoulson> we can probably discuss those in the meeting tomorrow
<seb128> ok
<seb128> moving on then
<andreasn> I talked to chrisccoulson earlier and the styling bugs are still in progress, and since what's landing in trunk won't make the oneric release, I'm preparing a theme
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great work on tb btw ;-)
<seb128> andreasn, hey, nice, looking forward to see that theme ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, are you going to switch? ;)
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think so, not an hard decision, evolution doesn't run out of gdb
<seb128> doesn't display gpg signed email content
<seb128> block on merge request emails
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> didrocks, seems like your oneconf mir and the 2 gwibber mir reviews are on shape, so you are off the hook ;-)
 * didrocks is running away, kthxbye :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<seb128> kenvandine, you still have 2 items on desktop-o-telepathy-indicator
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> how are those going?
<kenvandine> one is blocked on indicate-gtk3
<kenvandine> and is trivial
<seb128> can you move it to beta1?
<kenvandine> the other i just need to do
<kenvandine> it isn't targetted for a3 is it?
<seb128> the spec is targetted for a3
<seb128> so by default wi are
<kenvandine> oh... :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> what about the gwibber unity count one?
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-apps-unity-integration
<kenvandine> that is trivial, going to do that the same time i try to fix the counts
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> they are all over the place... like you pointed out :)
<seb128> move it to beta1 as well maybe?
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (our cycle trend is ok, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team.html)
<seb128> so we can delay things and keep them still, we don't need to drop a lot yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> seems in fact we will be mostly good after the updates from today
<seb128> does anyone has questions, comments, ...?
<seb128> extra topics
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> short mention, next week is desktop summit
<chrisccoulson> hang on :)
<seb128> well it start this w.e in fact
<seb128> so it's likely some of us are going to be less online
<seb128> including didrocks pitti robert_ancell me
<seb128> jasoncwarner_ as well
<seb128> I'm not sure yet if we will have a meeting next week but we will keep you updated
<seb128>  
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes?
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite interested in getting a list of papercut-type bugs, related to thunderbird and desktop integration (eg, little things like bug 757976)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 757976 in nautilus-sendto "Thunderbird attachment name changes cause send error" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757976
<chrisccoulson> so, if anyone can think of small things like that, then let me know :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we can get some contributors fixing small bugs like that ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does calendar integration count? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not really ;)
<chrisccoulson> you can try though!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> dammit ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, seems like a good idea
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap up then
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> (going to be a busy end of cycle between GNOME3 integration issues, unity changes still to land, lightdm, new gwibber, bug fixing)
<chrisccoulson> are we still expecting unity changes?
<seb128> well, they are least rolled compiz tarballs and a gsettings backend
<seb128> which didn't get tested or uploaded yet
<seb128> they rolled those for yesterday
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I noted the changes on the report, did you read it? :)
<seb128> and they still have some refactoring and cleaning work they plan to land for feature freeze
<seb128> including fixing key events :p
<didrocks> and mouse ones! :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for handling the meeting :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i switched to tb... wow the message count is too big for the counter on the launcher :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, is there a way to make it only show unread counts for the inbox?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, that should fix itself once you perform some action in your mailbox
<chrisccoulson> that count displayed "new" messages rather than "unread"
<kenvandine> it isn't going away...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, do you have new messages spread across mailboxes?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and the messaging menu is showing counts for a bunch of folders
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you'll probably need to read at least one mail in each folder ;)
<chrisccoulson> we keep a new count for each folder
<chrisccoulson> and just add them up for the launcher
<kenvandine> whew... so i have to click on every folder that has new mail in it?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, if you click on each entry in the messaging menu, it should clear all the counts
<chrisccoulson> i guess it would be nice to have a button which did that for all folders
<huats> if I want to give a try working on a pending update (eog-plugins) do I need to update the etherpad page + opening a bug
<huats> ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shouldn't picking the "email client" line do that?
<kenvandine> this will take all day... i have hundreds of folders :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it doesn't do it atm. all that does is focus the window
<chrisccoulson> should it do that?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, is that expected behaviour)?
<seb128> huats, etherpad and bug or etherpad and summit a merge request when you are done
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yes
<dobey> hmm
<huats> seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno, that was just a suggestion ;-)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, most other apps do that
<seb128> huats, i.e etherpad is enough to say that you are working on it, then we need a bug or merge request for review and comments
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, if you have lots of folders, then it might be quicker to just close and reopen tbird ;)
<chrisccoulson> i assume this is because you've just set up an account?
<huats> seb128, ok that is clear :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yeah... ok.. i'll try that
<chrisccoulson> that should work
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yup... that did it
<kenvandine> thx :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<kenvandine> although this is going to be painful with the way i use mail
<seb128> kenvandine, btw other do that (clearing the count) but gwibber doesn't :-(
<kenvandine> seb128, gwibber used to :)
<kenvandine> that is a regression
<kenvandine> i'll fix it
<seb128> excellent
<chrisccoulson> i thought the messaging menu was going to have a menuitem to clear all indicators?
<kenvandine> maybe
<chrisccoulson> i'm reluctant to do that in thunderbird when focusing the window, as that's quite a destructive action :)
<kenvandine> oh... tb is still syncing mail
<chrisccoulson> (if you have more than 1 mailbox with new messages in)
<kenvandine> the number is **** again
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> your mailbox is too big ;)
<kenvandine> it is all the folders
<kenvandine> my gmail is like 8G or so
<dobey> you should read your mail sometime
<kenvandine> dobey, email is lame :)
<dobey> i know, that's why i don't read it :)
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't read mine either
<chrisccoulson> but i do mark it as read ;)
<jbicha> too much hate mail, not enough fan mail?
<kenvandine> jbicha, never enough fan mail :)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha - yeah, most of my mail is spam
<chrisccoulson> like, mail from ubuntuforums
<seb128> or bug emails? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> or people bickering on bug reports
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, so no way to make it only show inboxes ? instead of all folders?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, not yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> that was deliberate though, i hated the evolution behaviour of ignoring everything i moved in to other folders ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: actually, i have to say, i do get too much fan mail via launchpad bugs
<dobey> kenvandine: people like to keep commenting on how fixed bugs are fixed. "Thanks! THis fixes my problem!"
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> dobey, they will also thank you for not breaking the rb music store :p
<chrisccoulson> w00t, thunderbird shortly will not need libesd to play event sounds
<kenvandine> if i stick with tb... i am really going to have to unsubscribe to mailing lists...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, mailing list messages won't cause the icon to turn blue btw
<chrisccoulson> (although they are listed in the menu. we just don't request attention for them)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that is good
<dobey> seb128: i would love to not break it. can we make it the default for oneiric? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, want me to propose a branch for libu1 gtk3?
<kenvandine> dobey, did you read back to the comments during the meeting?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the spec says that you should have the "only inbox" option no?
<seb128> how hard would it be to have a config flag for this?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure. i'll have to read it again
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't be hard
<kenvandine> that would make this much easier for me to use it
<chrisccoulson> i guess the difficult bit is finding a suitable place in the UI to expose the pref
<didrocks> seb128: see, 4th person with the same workflow ^ :-)
<chrisccoulson> without adding too many options for edge cases ;)
<mterry> didrocks, gtk2 for oneconf?  tsk tsk
<cyphermox> seb128: mdeslaur: gnome-keyring fix is done; just testing it on a live session now
<didrocks> mterry: indeed, depends on software-center!
<seb128> cyphermox, excellent, thanks
<mterry> fair  :)
<didrocks> mterry: what, the MIR review isn't finised? what about all those MIR review team being so slow :-)
<didrocks> this*
<mterry> didrocks, we'd be faster if members didn't futz around all day writing package sync software
<chrisccoulson> seb128, also, we'd want to present the labels differently in the menu. currently, we display "Folder name" if there is one account, or "Folder name (account name)" if there is more than one account
<seb128> oh, somebody fixed the deja-dup control-center geometry, great ;-)
<didrocks> mterry: ahah, you mean using them? :-)
<dobey> kenvandine: i read the chrisccoulson and seb128 want the rbox u1ms to stay, and that mono/banshee ahve not bee decided for definite yet
<chrisccoulson> if we have an inbox only option, i guess we'd want to just use "Account name"?
<seb128> dobey, what is the rational to not dual build your lib?
<seb128> dobey, it seems not hard to do and worth it
<dobey> seb128: it's too much work, and not really worth it.
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, does that make sense? (my last 2 comments)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the wiki has
<seb128> "name should be set to to the name of the mailbox. If (and only if) there is more than one mailbox with the same name, the mail program should disambiguate them using the account name if possible, e.g. “Inbox (Home)” vs. “Inbox (Yoyodyne)”. "
<jbicha> didrocks: transmission needs a 1-line change for the ABI change, which I added to my merge at
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/transmission/transmission-2.33/+merge/68936
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we do that based on whether there is more than one account, rather than comparing folder names
<jbicha> it looks like mvo pushed the package but didn't update the oneiric branch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I think you still one to display the inbox for each active account
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I think you still want to display the inbox for each active account
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, it's an API change!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, what seb128 said
<seb128> jbicha: that version was uploaded by mvo early this week, you probably want to rebase on the current archive version to have a small diff in the merge request
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<jbicha> except that he didn't update the oneiric branch
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, but i think just displaying account name for the inbox is good
<didrocks> seb128: jbicha: indeed
<seb128> jbicha, he should have to, the autoimporter should do that
<seb128> if it doesn't that's an udd bug
<didrocks> jbicha: are you sure about the 0, 0 value for the API change?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ok, i can probably implement that quite quickly
<jbicha> didrocks: no, this is what the header diff looks like: http://fpaste.org/zjPW/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, cool!
<didrocks> jbicha: should be fine then
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know how pushing works since I don't have commit privileges, but is it possible that mvo used a different method?
<seb128> jbicha, yes, uploaded a done with dput like for ppas
<seb128> jbicha, lp:ubuntu/source vcs don't need manual commit, there is an import job which is supposed to take the upload diff and commit it
<seb128> you can manually push to those if you awnt
<seb128> but you don't have to
<seb128> jbicha, can you open a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+filebug to say that the vcs is outdated?
<seb128> jbicha, in fact http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/
<seb128> it's listed there
<seb128> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<seb128> james_w, ^ do you know if those are known issues?
<seb128> "9 packages failed with key lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError:<module>:main:push_branches_back:file_mp:lp_call:load:get:_request "
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: cool
<didrocks> mterry: I subscribed to it and "thanks"
 * didrocks put the OneConf MIR to "DONE"
<mvo> jbicha: hello, sorry i can push that now
<mvo> jbicha: what puzzles me is that I think that the UDD stuff should automatically commit the upload
<mvo> jbicha: as this is a lp:ubuntu branch
<mvo> its commited now
<jbicha> mvo: thanks
<seb128> mvo, cf what I pointed to
<mterry> seb128, ah, should have looked for bugs about that printer issue  :)
<seb128> mvo, the autoimporter has been running into a 404 error
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<mvo> seb128: urgh, what does that mean?
<mvo> I mena
<seb128> mvo, it means james_w's bog
<mvo> did it not manage to get the source package?
<mvo> aha :)
<jbicha> ok filed as bug 819910
<seb128> mvo: no, I mean the package is listed on failed imports on http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819910 in udd "VCS for ubuntu:transmission failed to import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819910
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> mvo, which means the job doing the import is buggy
<jbicha> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/libnatpmp/libnatpmp-20110730/+merge/70192
<didrocks> jbicha: nice! :) did you checkc the licensing? as it changed (Copyright (c) 2007-2011, Thomas BERNARD), maybe the debian/copyright needs some refresh or is it all good?
<didrocks> jbicha: you can use 'licencecheck -r *' as a quick way to scan all files (if the header is nicely formatted) FYI
<jbicha> didrocks: yes I did licensecheck, there was a Debian bug because the license headers didn't match debian/copyright but they do now
<didrocks> jbicha: excellent, thanks! I'll have a quiet check tomorrow morning if you don't mind to review that + the MIR at the same time
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> unity/compiz just segfaults for me on current oneiric :(
<seb128> dobey, intel?
<dobey> yes
<seb128> dobey, update to the new nux uploaded this afternoon
<kenvandine> seb128, i am uploading a tiny fix to gwibber, so it prompts you to create a new account on first run
 * kenvandine hugs iso testing :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: is there any reason we don't recommend appmenu-gtk from indicator-appmenu?
<seb128> we only recommend appmenu-gtk3
<seb128> which means gtk2 application on the CD don't have appmenu integration
<seb128> i.e shotwell
<seb128> om26er just pointed it on #ubuntu-bugs
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> I see no reason, let me check though
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't think there was a specific reason not to
<seb128> just asking you because you are the one who did the recent changes
<seb128> it might just be that somebody went "ok, the indicator use gtk3, let's rename the recommends"
<didrocks> yeah, it just came from the renaming IMHO
<hallyn> oh hey, i just noticed,i don't seem to have a working window decorator :)
<ricotz> could someone sponsor rhythmbox, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/780747
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 780747 in rhythmbox "Window does not always close when running gnome-shell" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> gah, gnome-keyring is such a PITA... keeps not building for various reasons, including .install files that mention directories that don't exist.
<micahg>  is there a reason why lightdm doesn't recommend accountsservice?
<micahg> or maybe the greeter should recommend it?
<didrocks> have a good night everyone!
<seb128> micahg, is it using it?
<micahg> well, either the greeter or lightdm is using it to display a user list
<micahg> I guess I"ll save it for when robert_ancell returns
<micahg> I'm seeding it for xubuntu in the meantime, so we'll be good for the moment
<seb128> is it?
<micahg> that's what superm1 told me
<seb128> I though robert_ancell still used consolekit because it didn't know if accountsservice was fine for !GNOME
<seb128> hum you are right
<seb128> the gobject user.c uses it
<seb128> so yeah, it should be a Recommends at least
<seb128> do you need that fixed for a3?
<micahg> nah, I'm seeding it for a3, we can clean it up after
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will check with robert_ancell at the end of the week when I see him
<micahg> k, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a packaging vcs that can be merged as well?
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, no
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have any opinion on bug #608701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608701 in vino "vino establishes a HTTP connection to check connectivity" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608701
<seb128> ?
<seb128> cyphermox, do you think you could add to your todolist to investigate if we could use nm or a canonical website for that check?
<cyphermox> well, NM only says "there's connectivity", it doesn't actually test by pinging something or whatever
<cyphermox> and frankly, that's because it's broken to assume *anything* to be reachable meaning you have access to the net
<cyphermox> (except maybe the default gateway)...
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: that's not what it does
<cyphermox> I'd be tempted to just make it listen to NM if it doesn't already do that
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: it connects to a web service that actually tries a vnc connection to see if your firewall is open
<seb128> cyphermox, right, not sure what check it does but the reporter has a point, would be better to ping a canonical server than a random internet one
<cyphermox> oh I see
<cyphermox> yeah then that STUN stuff is a whole other matter, and pretty complicated :/
<cyphermox> but yes, I can certainly investigate
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's likely it will go down to "we should open a rt to have i.s providing a service we can ping"
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Since we talked about https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/langfix/+merge/68997 and related MPs last week, I have created a separate l-s binary and split the g-c-c MP into two patches: One 'upstreamable' and one Ubuntu specific, temporary patch.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can you think of anything else that may be done as preparations before Martin is back next week? Btw, do you know if Rodrigo is on vacation this week?
<cyphermox> seb128: yup
<jbicha> seb128: perhaps it's been fixed upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596190#c4
<ubot2> Gnome bug 596190 in Preferences Dialog "Misleading message about reachability from public network" [Critical,New]
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'm not sure we should be port scanning our users :P
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sorry I was on my way to dinner
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, it's no hurry. Maybe we can exchange a few words tomorrow?
<seb128> GunnarHj, rodrigo is on holiday this week and main is soft frozen for a3
<jbicha> nope, still broken
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah sure, but seems like that will wait for end of the week or next week
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<jbicha> well the code is still there, but perhaps it's not being used
<seb128> jbicha, the file is still there, I didn't check if it's used
<seb128> ok, dinner time
<seb128> bbl
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: not really a port scan, but nevertheless, kinda scary since now you could possibly just go to this website and do stuff to make it test the vnc port somewhere
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: yes, and I suspect having the source address be canonical.com will get us in trouble :P
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: a lot more than having it be the upstream vino dude
<cyphermox> pfft.
<cyphermox> nonsense
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: it's apparently disabled now anyway: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596190#c4
<ubot2> Gnome bug 596190 in Preferences Dialog "Misleading message about reachability from public network" [Critical,New]
<cyphermox> yeah
<mdeslaur> isn't vino completely broken with compiz anyway?
<broder> i think it has problems with binary drivers
<mdeslaur> broder: it's broken with -intel
<broder> bad xdamage support or something like that
<broder> oh really? huh
<mdeslaur> yeah, bad xdamage support
<mdeslaur> ironically, i think it does work with nvidia now :P
<seb128> mdeslaur, you think users trust random internet sites over their os distributors?
<mdeslaur> seb128: no, but they will complain less about it :)
<cyphermox> seb128: I can drop it like it is in oneiric.
<cyphermox> if it's really that big a deal
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: drop what, in natty?
<seb128> is it dropped in oneiric?
<seb128> no, I don't think it's an important issue
<cyphermox> yes, the message isn't there in oneiric
<cyphermox> I didn't think it was important enough to drop for natty or others
<seb128> still seems better if we didn't give info to random internet websites by checking boxes on our default installation
<seb128> yeah, agreed, no need to backport fixes, the behaviour is there for years and not really an issue
<seb128> but upstream changed and who knows who might own the domain and websites in a few years so better to not keep using it
<cyphermox> yeah
<mdeslaur> we keep getting people in #ubuntu-hardened and in forums who have checked the upnp box in vino without knowing what it means, and have had malicious people connect to their computers
<mdeslaur> having the message removed will make things worse IMHO
<seb128> 'yeah, I clicked on the format button in gnome-disk-utility and now my disk is empty for some reason'
<mdeslaur> but, meh
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ah, but that checkbox still is there, that's a different issue
<mdeslaur> seb128: at least the format button gives you a warning dialog :P
<cyphermox> except now it reads "automatically configure upnp router"
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oh, that's a lot better than it was
<seb128> we got some users asking for vino to be dropped from the default installation because it's too easy to click on it without knowing what you are doing
<mdeslaur> well, then if you drop it, how do you support users? :P
<seb128> who wants to support users anyway? ;-)
<seb128> (hum, it's not friday yet? not trolling day?)
<dobey> mdeslaur: go to a special web site, and install the plug-in? :)
<mdeslaur> dobey: special web site?
 * mdeslaur doesn't care either way
<dobey> mdeslaur: if you get support from linksys for example, they want you to run a plug-in on their web page, that gives the operator vnc-ish access to your computer
<mdeslaur> dobey: oh, yeah, the plugins that never work on linux...yeah, I know about them :)
<dobey> heh
 * mdeslaur goes back into hiding
<dobey> yes, those :)
<dupondje> Got a small bug in gnome-control-center, Seems like text of the items is limited. This causes to only show 'Systeeminforati' instead of 'Systeeminformatie'. Do I make a bug of this, or will somebody take this in his TODO ? :)
<seb128> dupondje, better to open a bug if there is not one already
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/819994
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 819994 in gnome-control-center "String length of items seems limited" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there it is
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: ping
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: I pushed an update to gnome-keyring, updated the branch with my stuff and reverted the patch I added (since it's included in 3.1.4), so you should be able to pick up the team branch and not have to worry about my upload
<dupondje> gnome-themes-standard
<dupondje> doesn't this need to be required by some packages?
<dupondje> because without this it looks ugly ^^
<jbicha> dupondje: what looks ugly?
<dupondje> firefox for example
<dupondje> its without theme :)
<jbicha> which desktop do you use?
<dupondje> gnome3
<jbicha> Gnome Shell you mean?
<jbicha> there's your problem, Gnome Shell needs gnome-themes-standard
<jbicha> I think we should make that a depends or something
<dupondje> its needed indeed :) but its not a depend
<jbicha> right, because our packaging is from Debian and Debian users don't need that dependency I think
<dupondje> why they don't need that ?
<dupondje> anyway it needs to be a depend
<dupondje> cause it doesn't work fine without it :)
<jbicha> dupondje: yes, I'll follow up on that this week
<dupondje> Thanks! :)
<dupondje> another step forward to a bug-free release ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: hey
<desrt> chrisccoulson: do you know if mike is working on adding gvfs support to thunderbird?
<desrt> i have a couple of people on my case about how infuriating it is that it doesn't work...
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i think there's already a patch in bugzilla somewhere
<desrt> can you tuck landing of that patch into the conditions for ubuntu shipping thunderbird? :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i'll try and find out why it's not landed yet ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: cheers
<desrt> chrisccoulson: got a ref?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i'm just looking for it
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, it already landed: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/7c42f37e0284
<desrt> and this is for attachments?
<chrisccoulson> it should work for attachments
<desrt> nice.
<desrt> thanks a bunch
<desrt> make sure you ship that :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, hmmm, it doesn't work ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll need to figure out why
<desrt> chrisccoulson: please let me know what you discover :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i need --enable-extensions=gio,default
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, that sucks. it should just work seeing as we turn on gio support everywhere else ;)
<desrt> so just a matter of a rebuild?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's easy to fix
<desrt> stable release update maybe? ;)
<chrisccoulson> assuming it works ;)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, for thunderbird? we can turn it on in oneiric, but turning it on in any current stable release is a bit difficult (tbird 3.1 doesn't have any gio support at all)
<desrt> ahh.  gotcha.
<desrt> i don't suppose there's any chance of running the oneiric package on natty
<desrt> (for those so inclined)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, almost - https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next
<desrt> oh.  nice!
<chrisccoulson> those are what we'll eventually push out as a security update
<desrt> those install into natty?
<desrt> so basically, wait until you do your tweak
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, i maintain builds for lucid, maverick and natty
<desrt> then add the PPA
<desrt> then everyone is happy
<chrisccoulson> if you're feeling brave, there's also https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/thunderbird-aurora and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> (for all releases)
<chrisccoulson> but those are less stable ;)
<desrt> i'm not that brave, and i doubt these people are either :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<desrt> but your PPA will be working properly in the next few days, i guess?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, when i upload another beta
<desrt> perfect.  thanks :)
<desrt> you have thanks from dan and ian
<desrt> they say you're a great great man
<desrt> you at desktop summit?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i'm not at the desktop summit :(
<desrt> k.  you get two beers in orlando then
<desrt> one from each :))
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<cyphermox> ricotz: you there?
<cyphermox> ricotz: gnome-keyring in the gnome3 PPA would benefit an update to apply the two 99git patches from 3.1.1-0ubuntu3.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, trying to support runtime fallbacks when libraries aren't present is a PITA
<RoAkSoAx> /reconnect/win 16
<RoAkSoAx> argh..
<RoAkSoAx> sry
<ricotz> cyphermox, thanks, i will look at it
<cyphermox> ricotz: np
<cyphermox> I hope they apply nicely to 3.0.1 or whatever; but heh
<cyphermox> it's pretty simple changes anyway
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> while going through this trouble perhaps i will add the last gnome-3-0 branch commits
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, goodbye libesd
<RAOF> That took a while!
<ricotz> cyphermox, the touched code-parts are quite diverged :\
<cyphermox> ricotz: d'oh :/
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Good work. Thats a ood enough reason to drop the pulseaudio-esound-compat package from the CD too I dare say.
<TheMuso> a god enough reason even.
<ricotz> cyphermox, why are these commits not included?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, oh, what's using that? i've just fixed bug 732572, which didn't work because it still requires esound
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732572 in thunderbird "New Mail Notification Sound does not play in Natty" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732572
<chrisccoulson> (but it uses pulseaudio directly now)
<ricotz> cyphermox, i see them listed before 3.0.2
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Pulseaudio-esound-compat has been shipped to allow people still using apps that can only work with esd to work, however I think by now, all the major important apps should be ported now, and if they are not, then people need to find alternatives.
<TheMuso> I also believve Debian has removd te esound daemon, and I dare say are trying to remove libesd as well.
<cyphermox> ricotz: it was mistagged as 3.0.2, afaict that should be 3.1.2 if you look at history
<ricotz> cyphermox, ah :\ that is really messed up, right
<RAOF> Bah!  Waking up early messes with my expectations of time.  8:30 isn't when the Eastern edition starts!
<cyphermox> ricotz: ok
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> RAOF: Start at a consistant time every day and your expectations of time should become more consistant. :)
<RAOF> I'm just settling in to a new consistent time, since Sam has 8am lectures :)
<ricotz> cyphermox, ok, one addition commit solves the problem
<ricotz> cyphermox, switching to libcap-ng
<cyphermox> cool, sorry to drop this on you but I'm doing tons of things at once ;)
<cyphermox> trying to update connman now
<ricotz> cyphermox, but the packaging seems to have some problem here, gnome-keyring still depends on libcap2-bin while building against libcapng
<cyphermox> yes, and it should
<ricotz> i dont think so
<cyphermox> libcap2-bin provides setcap; which should set the ipc_lock capability if possible
<cyphermox> unless you can conclusively say that this is not feasible on natty?
<ricotz> this probably should be libcap-ng-utils or something
<cyphermox> why does it matter?
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah ok.
<ricotz> cyphermox, i thought libcap-ng and libcap2 are different and independent libraries
<cyphermox> well that's fine, but we're not talking libraries here
<cyphermox> regardless that they are separate code, the goal is to provide a way to set the capability in the postinst script
<cyphermox> so sure you can change it, but depending on libcap2-bin shouldn't be an issue at all
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> (unless somehow it won't cohabit with libcapng, which is another issue)
<cyphermox> ricotz: I think either way will work, with the possible, very minor exception that libcap-ng-utils is in universe, not main
<ricotz> right, still be worth a note somewhere
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF TheMuso Another quick AU desktop meeting ;)
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-08-02
<TheMuso> Sure.
<RAOF> X update!  Last week's boredom will shortly evaporate, once A3 is out.  Mesa 7.11 has been released, and the package is ready in git (bar some bug-closing changelog fu) ready to be uploaded once A3 is out.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: anything we should watch out for with this? is there any chance we'll have a bad few days or so with this release?
<RAOF> It should be purely bugfix.  It's not, of course, but it should be ;)
<RAOF> It will transition the EGL stack to an alternatives system to accomodate proprietary EGL/GLES drivers, like we currently do for desktop GL.
<RAOF> So, if you're playing with EGL that could hit you.
<jasoncwarner_> ok, thanks RAOF
<RAOF> Apart from that I think everything else is pretty stable.  I don't expect problems.  Particularly, there's no extra changes in the desktop GL handling, so there's no reason to expect the nvidia drivers to break.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: is the nvidia driver finally built agains the latest kernel?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Oh!  I tracked that down to a dkms bug that had already been fixed in git, is awaiting a dkms release, and is assigned to Alberto.
<jasoncwarner_> oh, great...thanks!
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: anything else?
<RAOF> I've discussed the intel UXA/SNA concerns we had with upstream; Keith has reassured me that UXA's not going away, or that if it is it's going away in a gradual, relaxing way rather than a terrifying flag day.
<RAOF> As such, I no longer see a need to futz with having a separate SNA build of the intel DDX.  Yay!
<jasoncwarner_> ok, thanks RAOF
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso:
<jasoncwarner_> how goes things?
<jasoncwarner_> Accessibility in 2d?
<TheMuso> A11y wise, my ubiquity a11y profile work is done, just got to wait till post alpha 3 to merge the code, got some small bugs related to setting profiles at the end of the install, but that can wait till post feature freeze.
<jasoncwarner_> lightdm and ubiquity?
<jasoncwarner_> oh, awesome
<TheMuso> Lightdm I haven't even got to yet unfortunately, I hope to make time for that in the coming week.
<TheMuso> Unity 2d I intend to look at today, and see how things are progressing.
<TheMuso> Oh, and there is also a possibility we will be switching to pulseaudio git master/0.99 in the next week, depending on testing from OEM/others who wish to help.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: ok, thanks. could you let me know waht you find on 2d soon? Want to know if we need to put some pressure somewhere
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Will do.
<RAOF> Oh?  What's new in pulseaudio?
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: have you tested accessibility in 3d?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not really, because so much keyboard stuff is is still being worked on from what I read. I will take another look of course, but from the changelogs, nothing has really changed a11y wise.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: ok...give 2d a thorough run through and then can you check on 3d? just want to make sure 1 is accessibile all the way through
<TheMuso> RAOF: a few new modules, a lot of internal bug fixing, support for passthrough, and much more.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Certainly will.
<jasoncwarner_> alright, thanks RAOF and TheMuso
<jasoncwarner_> anything else?
<TheMuso> Not from me.
<RAOF> I need to hunt down a sponsor for colord - either in Debian, or Ubuntu.  While I can technically upload it to Ubuntu, policy is that it needs a second pair of eyes first.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF, ok, that would be great.
<micahg> RAOF: #debian-ubuntu on OFTC for Debian sponsors, otherwise I can have a look during piloting tomorrow
<jasoncwarner_> Alright, thanks TheMuso and RAOF . Until next time! [END MEETING]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-03
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: cimi and I were just talking about firefox and thunderbird. What are their plans for gtk3? any word on timing yet?
<cyphermox> anyone familiar in vala could tell me what uint64.parse(somestring) would be now?
<cyphermox> or is it now done automatically or something?
<cyphermox> nevermind, I got it.. I'm dumb :)
<didrocks> good morning
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , how are you?
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_! I'm fine, thanks :) and you?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: pretty good, thanks. trying to get all those final details sorted before leaving tomorrow morning
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: when are you arriving in Berlin? Friday evening?
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, I'll be in on Friday
<didrocks> ok, just one MIR remaining to review
<didrocks> what is this "wayland" stuff? should be quick to review! ;-)
<RAOF> Woo!  I won't have to revert the mesa wayland bits when the A3 freeze ends and I can upload mesa!
<ricotz> RAOF, nice :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm pretty surprised by the size of wayland TBH :)
<didrocks> RAOF: any idea what the wayland-scanner is used for?
<RAOF> didrocks: How big it is, or how small it is?
<RAOF> didrocks: IIUC wayland-scanner turns the XML protocol definition into C headers.
<didrocks> it's really small compared to what I was excepting :)
<didrocks> oh?
<RAOF> That's one of it's primary goals - simplicity ;)
<tjaalton> is the user-switching from the indicator supposed to work?
<tjaalton> with lightdm
<tjaalton> it just locks the current session
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, MIR reviewed, small questions/work needed but it's in the right direction :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: I don't think it is working yet
<RAOF> didrocks: Sweet.  Ta.
<didrocks> yw!
<rickspencer3> lesson learned, don't use a picture of self in the morning when testing photobomb/gwibber integration
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, is it so frightening? :)
<didrocks> good morning btw! :)
<rickspencer3> I guess so
<rickspencer3> the word "homeless" was used :/
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, that looks mean :-)
<rickspencer3> indeed!
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> morning chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey didrocks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, and you? ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
 * didrocks got yesterday his server up again! the power supply wasn't the only death by the thunderstorm, one disk died as well, had to replace it
<rickspencer3> didrocks, seb128, chrisccoulson what's the word on the street for A3?
 * rickspencer3 gets increasingly worried by laggy replies
<didrocks> rickspencer3: unity still have some known issues (like key and mouse events), compiz has been reverted to be usable for alpha3 (no tested release from dx). So at the end, an usable alpha3, not top quality from what we can have
<rickspencer3> are we going to stick with the compiz that we have for Oneiric?
<didrocks> for GNOME3, I think that the team handled well the 3.1.4 release :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I hope (and daily ping) dx to get a tested release from them
<didrocks> right now, we are using the gtk-window-decorator and not unity-window-decorator which needs a lot of fixing
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's an alpha with its alpha issues but no stopper I think
<didrocks> so hopefully, they will deliver for next week a good compiz version
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird is rocking for A3! ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is that a *new* compiz, or basically Natty compiz with bugs fixed?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we had a new compiz with a huge rewrapping two weeks ago
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we can't roll back to the previous version as there is too many dependency to this new one
<seb128> rickspencer3, compiz bug fixed? you wish
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's basically the natty one with half working feature rolled out from a distro side to have something we can use
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to start fixing compiz bugs when i've figured out why it always gets focusing wrong!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<RAOF> I'm looking to fix bug #410264 While I'm futzing with mesa
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410264 in mesa "Translations: .pot template files missing, existing .po files won't be used" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410264
<RAOF> Bah, premature <enter>
<RAOF> Anyway - does anyone have an idea about how strict launchpad is with respect to those translations?  Also, the translation replacement is done at build time - does launchpad have any way of handling that, too?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> you can upload them separately if you want
<lifeless> or lp can suck them directly from a branch
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe there's not much point in getting those translations.
<jibel> good morning.
<seb128> hey jibel, how are you?
<jibel> didrocks, thanks for the nux upload yesterday.
<seb128> jibel, how is a3 testing?
<jibel> seb128, I'm good, thanks
<didrocks> jibel: yw ;)
<didrocks> hey!
<jibel> seb128, there was problem with live session autologin yesterday but stgraber fixed it, I'll verify this morning
<seb128> how come nobody noticed those before? ;-)
<jibel> other bugs are known or cosmetic issues
<seb128> like the new config format landed over a week ago
<seb128> but nice to see it fixed ;-)
<chrisccoulson> woohoo! my screen wasn't all messed up when i docked my laptop :)
<chrisccoulson> but that's only because compiz crashed and restarted, which fixes it anyway ;)
<Daviey> updating this morning + reboot caused desktop not to start.. lightdm auth'd, then got the 'x' rather than a mouse pointer.
<Daviey> Is it just me?
<seb128> Daviey, yes
<jibel> Daviey, there was a crash like this yesterday but it is now fixed. What is your graphics and and version of libnux-1.0-0 ? any crash file in /var/crash ?
<jibel> seb128, what would you suggest for derivatives which still use gnome-system-tools 2.32 e.g bug 789333 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789333 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin crashes on start because of mixed GTK2 and 3 symbols" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789333
<seb128> jibel, that they fix the bug or stop using g-s-t? ;-)
<Daviey> lightdm seg faulting.
<jibel> :)
<Daviey> I am using non-free nvidia
<seb128> jibel, no special suggestions, I've enough work with Ubuntu bugs to not want to spend time fixing outdated tools
<seb128> jibel, but I'm happy to help if they have specific questions on how to solve an issue
<Daviey> (The good news is that gdm doesn't segfault.)
<seb128> Daviey, can you use apport to report the bug?
<huats> morning
<Daviey> seb128: seems to not be finding the crash report on it's own. awesome
<seb128> Daviey, is it in on disk?
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128 !
<Daviey> gah, w3n is not that much fun with LP anympre
<Daviey> anymore
<lifeless> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> lifeless: for some reason i was getting a "missing field", but nothing was asking me for more data
<Daviey> seb128: bug 820255
<seb128> Daviey, ok, needs to be retraced I guess
<Daviey> \o/
<lifeless> Daviey: doing what?
<Daviey> lifeless: it's probably me being a donut, apport-bug /some/.crash/file .. launch browser..
<cassidy> seb128, hey. Any reason you didn't build empathy 3.1.4 with gudev support?
<seb128> cassidy, no, kenvandine probably overlooked that
<seb128> cassidy, let me check
<seb128> cassidy, is it of any use if we build without cheese?
<seb128> cassidy, seems only cheese-camera-device-monitor.c uses it
<cassidy> nope
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so that's probably why
<cassidy>    PKG_CHECK_MODULES(UDEV, [gudev-1.0],
<cassidy>         have_gudev="yes", have_gudev="no")
<cassidy> that's it
<cassidy> no, we ship this file so you don't have to depend on cheese to use it
<seb128> cassidy, oh ok, so yeah just an overlook I guess, I will check with ken when he wakes up and get it fixed
<cassidy> cool
<lifeless> Daviey: IIRC it was w3m we got working, so if its no longer, thats a serious issue
<Daviey> didrocks: Am i reading the nux d/changelog correctly.. that it went from version 1.X to 0.X ?
<didrocks> Daviey: it was 0.9 in natty, and now it's 1.X right
<didrocks> why?
<Daviey> lifeless: second attempt it worked.. doing the same thing, i believe - so i'm not sure it's a massive failure
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, did you find a Debian sponsor for colord?
<seb128> if not what about uploading to Ubuntu to get it in and sync later when they take it?
<RAOF> seb128: I've lined up Laney
<seb128> RAOF, great ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> i will look into a new rhythmbox snapshot later
<ricotz> seb128, could you add this to gdk-doc-tools http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk-doc/commit/gtk-doc.make?id=3939e9473aa5cc848ff6295e5e16e7f5203c39aa
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, what issue does it fix in practice? is there a launchpad bug about it?
<ricotz> currently using gtk-doc.make broken
<ricotz> i am just seen this with rhythmbox
<ricotz> and using $(build) is clearly wrong
<ricotz> which lead to things like this "cp x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/tmpl/*.sgml ../../rhythmbox-2.90.1/doc/reference/tmpl"
<ricotz> the current gtk-docs git trunk already uses another solution though
<ricotz> g2g
<seb128> ricotz, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> m'eh - http://is.gd/TXIHqu :/
<chrisccoulson> not sure what's going on there
<chrisccoulson> seems to be quite frequent in oneiric :(
<ricotz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/780747/comments/6
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 780747 in rhythmbox "Window does not always close when running gnome-shell" [Low,New]
<seb128> ricotz, thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, what clutter build depends would the new code add?
<ricotz> seb128, mx
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> we will not to mir those one day
<seb128> other things in GNOME 3.1 want to use it
<ricotz> not?
<ricotz> i think i should get a MIR
<seb128> doh
<seb128> not->need
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> if you are interested by writing those mir please do
<ricotz> not really -- more needed would be to update cogl and clutter ;)
<seb128> did you find somebody to sponsor those in debian?
<seb128> i.e pochu maybe?
<seb128> would be easier to sync them ;-)
<seb128> otherwise feel free to open sponsoring bugs in ubuntu
<ricotz> i didnt asked for sponsoring yet, cogl should be ready though, but clutter has some outstanding ubuntu patches
<seb128> cogl needs to get in, newed etc first
<seb128> you should ask for this one ;-)
<seb128> you have time to work on clutter while that happens
<ricotz> right, i might get to it at the weekend
<seb128> great
<ricotz> seb128, do you know if gnome-menus gets an release soon?
<didrocks> jbicha: in case you didn't notice, I sponsored your work and acked the MIR thanks! :)
<didrocks> jbicha: just ping me back to push it in main once transmission will dep on it
<seb128> ricotz, you should ask vuntz but from what I read for 3.1.5
<seb128> didrocks, isn't that already the case?
<ricotz> seb128, ah, i see -- i hope he feels to answer ;)
<didrocks>     - Bump build-depends on libappindicator3-dev
<didrocks> for 2.33
<didrocks> didn't see the additional one?
<seb128> didrocks, well there is an update patch from debian to use system libs
<seb128> but I didn't check
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> so yeah, it deps wait
<seb128> didrocks, I though it was just depwaiting since the previous version
<didrocks> hum, let's maybe do the promotion after alpha3?
<seb128> but that's sloppy tracking, I'm not sure
<didrocks> to avoid having a new transmission ;)
<seb128> didrocks, your call, it can for sure wait tomorrow
 * didrocks opens a new tab for having less sloppy tracking ;)
<jbicha> didrocks: thank you it looks like libnatpmp has built now
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, just waiting post-alpha3 to do the real promotion. Thanks to you! :)
<jbicha> oh ok, that makes sense, transmission works fine in alpha3, it's just an older version
<vuntz> ricotz: there'll be one for 3.1.5
<vuntz> not before, since we broke api
<jbicha> oh, and that was just said, still catching up on reading the backlog :-)
<ricotz> vuntz, thanks, i noticed, when is 3.1.5 about to be released?
<seb128> ricotz, http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointOne/
<seb128> 2 weeks
<ricotz> seb128, right,  thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, http://www.andreasn.se/diverse/temp/unitytheme.jar ;)
<chrisccoulson> (theme for thunderbird)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: nice! :)
<didrocks> let's see how to import that
<andreasn> note that compose and address book is broken right now :) Hacking at that right now
<didrocks> andreasn: chrisccoulson: love it!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<andreasn> didrocks, glad you like it!
<cyphermox> morning!
<pedro_> cyphermox, good morning!
<cyphermox> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> cyphermox, upstream is asking for testing on a evolution patch that could fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655507
<ubot2> Gnome bug 655507 in Plugins "crash on startup when initializing spamassassin" [Critical,New]
<pedro_> cyphermox, any chance to include that in your evo ppa?
<cyphermox> sure
<pedro_> cyphermox, thanks!
<cyphermox> what's the lp bug for this one?
<cyphermox> nevermind
<pedro_> is linked at that bug
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, good morning!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, is the google contacts extension packaged for thunderbird?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: same story for you every day, it seems :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, no, but m_conley_away is working on e-d-s contacts integration
<chrisccoulson> we generally don't package third party extensions any more
<kenvandine> poor chrisccoulson :)
<cyphermox> pedro_: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/evolution-staging/+sourcepub/1844284/+listing-archive-extra
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<kenvandine> seems silly that it isn't included in thunderbird by default
<kenvandine> moving to thunderbird feels like i am going back to the 90s :/
<kenvandine> functionality wise
<kenvandine> never thought i could describe evolution as "modern"
<andreasn> kenvandine, what are you missing?
<pedro_> cyphermox, merci!
<kenvandine> google contacts
<kenvandine> and google calender
<kenvandine> i knew there was no google calender...
<cyphermox> now to debug connman's dns cache :'(
<davmor2> kenvandine: there is no calendar fullstop ;)
<kenvandine> but i just assumed thunderbird worked with google contacts
<kenvandine> guess i've been using evo too long
<kenvandine> the idea of a local address book is weird
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, cassidy asked if there was a reason you didn't built the empathy update with gudev?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> no reason
<kenvandine> i could do that
<cassidy> you should, camera detection is good to have
<kenvandine> cassidy, will do :)
<cassidy> thanks:!
<kenvandine> i wasn't looking for new stuff to enable
<andreasn> kenvandine, http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99358#sunbird
<cassidy> tss you should read the release notes :p
<seb128> kenvandine, btw feel free to upload for that or the indicator-power update
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... will do!
<kenvandine> cassidy, :)
<seb128> kenvandine, standalone components are fine to update during the soft freeze
<seb128> kenvandine, just don't do renaming or transitions ;-)
<kenvandine> as long as the gudev support doesn't add new depends that aren't already on the cd
<kenvandine> i doubt it does
<jbicha> mmm, I can't help but think of ice cream when you say "soft freeze"
<kenvandine> andreasn, indeed... just sad users have to go find that stuff
<kenvandine> hummm
<kenvandine> who is that joining!
<seb128> jbicha, don't talk of ice cream with vuntz around!
<seb128> he will stop working and look for it ;-)
<kenvandine> xchat-gnome randomly trying to reconnect on my other box :)
<jbicha> lol
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 , we are doing thunderbird meeting right now and had a cdspace question...do you know where we stand at A3?
<andreasn> kenvandine, we currently have a gsoc student working on automatic setup of google calendar (and others), as long as you provide your google account name
<andreasn> kenvandine, but I agree it's currently really hard to set up
<kenvandine> google contacts extension doesn't support thunderbird 6 :(
<jbicha> andreasn: what about Thunderbird tying into gnome-online-accounts to pick that up?
<kenvandine> andreasn, i saw you had a  theme for tb... where is that?
<andreasn> kenvandine, http://www.andreasn.se/diverse/temp/unitytheme.jar
<andreasn> kenvandine, in a very unstable state right now though :)
<kenvandine> andreasn, thx... i won't complain :)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: not sure you saw my earlier question. Any idea when Firefox and Thunderbird move to GTK3? Cimi and I were talking.
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, not sure yet. i haven't been following the recent review comments on the bug which covers that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if that's not before the LTS you win the GTK2 stack to maintain ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: well, that is unless chromium rules the day! mwuhahaha
<seb128> ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> then chrisccoulson wins chromium to maintain
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> and the gtk2 stack!
<seb128> chromium still use gtk2 as well right?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, did you see my response to your post on G+ ;)
<jasoncwarner_> and firefox and both of their 6 week release cycles
<jasoncwarner_> it might, but I heard kenvandine was going to rewrite chromium in vala after his fun with gwibber this cycle
 * kenvandine ignores jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> vala and an experimental gtk4 branch
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jasoncwarner_> anyway...going to sleep...see some of you at summit. Others, online ...
<jasoncwarner_> later
<kenvandine> i like vala... but man it is a pain to do anything that touches outside of gtk with it
<kenvandine> untested bindings... love that!
<kenvandine> good night jasoncwarner_
<mterry> mpt, where is the spec for what the unity lightdm greeter should look like?
<mterry> kenvandine, you can always off-road and make your own local bindings
<mterry> kenvandine, or make a tiny C file that links in with your app
<mterry> kenvandine, both of which are pains I guess  :)
<mpt> mterry, I didn't know there was one, sorry
<mterry> mpt, that might be the answer then  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i did have to bundle my own vapis... as i found things broken
<kenvandine> then submit the fixes
<kenvandine> just painful to find those
<mterry> kenvandine, for the indicators in the unity-greeter, there would need to be a "greeter mode" where they didn't show links to such things like "updates available" and settings.  Has there been a DX discussion about how they want to do that?  env var or gsetttings or such?
<seb128> mterry, there is one, check maybe with john
<mterry> seb128, ooh, ok
<seb128> mterry, robert_ancell had it at the rally but not sure if it's published and where
<seb128> mterry, I will ask him on friday to share it with you if you don't find it before that
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> mterry, I don't think the indicator limited mode was discussed in dx
<seb128> dx didn't get involved in the lightdm discussions that I know about
<mterry> seb128, k, I'll ask in #ayatana then
<mpt> mterry, I have located it, I'm just getting access to it now
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, this has happened to me twice today whilst opening an application: http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot%20at%202011-08-03%2015:01:44.png
<chrisccoulson> have you seen that before?
<chrisccoulson> i can click through the grey box and the transparent empathyt window, and it appears to be open somewhere else on the screen (but it's invisible)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: better to ask smspillaz about that one ^^
<didrocks> but yeah, the grey box is known, not the other one though
<dobey> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey dobey
<dobey> mvo: hey. i'm trying to use python-aptdaemon, but it seems to be having some mainloop contention issues or soemthing. and i'm not quite sure how to resolve that. adding a call to DBusGMainLoop() didn't seem to help
<seb128> mpt, hey
<mvo> dobey: do you have a example somewhere? I'm happy to have a look
<seb128> mpt, the bluetooth indicator should be dropped in oneiric right?
<mpt> seb128, no, why?
<seb128> mpt, the way to configure bluetooth is using the session indicator entry opening the control center panel?
<ronoc> i would have thought so
<seb128> mpt, because we have bluetooth in 2 indicators and that seems confusing
<mpt> seb128, no, you can't change any of the settings from that menu, it just opens the settings panel
<seb128> mpt, well the panel let you change those settings
<seb128> mpt, I though the recommended way would be to open the panel from the session indicator?
<chrisccoulson> i thought we were getting rid of the current bluetooth indicator too (and having a proper implementation, rather than the current appindicator one)
<mpt> seb128, no, that would be a regression.
<chrisccoulson> that was my understanding from the rally
<seb128> yeah, that's what I got told as well
<mpt> For example, you couldn't tell whether Bluetooth was on or off by looking at the menu bar.
<seb128> mpt, so what's the point to have it in the session indicator?
<mpt> seb128, I don't know, sorry.
<seb128> mpt, sorry I assumed you were designing the indicator refactoring
<seb128> mpt, who should I ping about it?
<mpt> seb128, John or Oren
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> seb128, as I understand it, the choice of which settings panels were included was just a guess as to which ones are most popular. Even if Bluetooth is one of the most popular, it wouldn't then make sense to make Bluetooth functions *slower* to access.
<seb128> hum, ok, will check with john or ted when they are there
<seb128> ronoc, do you know if there is any design document somewhere why says that the bluetooth indicator is deprecated by the device one?
 * ronoc checks
<ronoc> seb128, doesn't mention it in the spec I'm working off of right now
<seb128> ronoc, ok thanks; I guess I will let it around until I check out with ted or john
<seb128> but what mpt said about having an indicator showing if it's on or off in some way would make sense
<ronoc> seb128, it would, just needs to be put in the spec and I'll see if i can get it in before ff (should be relatively easy with the bluez dbus interface)
<seb128> ronoc, can you talk to the design guys about it?
<ronoc> seb128, mpt owns that spec, i'll chat to him about tmrw when I'm at the office
<seb128> ronoc, ok, but see backlog, mpt said to talk to john or oren
<seb128> ronoc, well I will let you guys sort that at the office, thanks ;-)
<ronoc> ok
<pedro_> cyphermox, FYI re the evolution bug , mbarnes committed a fix to http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=4fc04af617091c77dfc9f6353299378918cb69cc
<pedro_> cyphermox, so the previous patch was not the 'correct' one
<cyphermox> are
<cyphermox> I'll cherry-pick a few patches from git
<pedro_> thanks!
<seb128> bah
<seb128> usb-creator is a fail today, it breaks on the boot loader creation
<seb128> ok, let's try if dd if=iso of=usbkey works ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it did last time I tried, apart that the double iso partition format on /dev/sdX and /dev/sdX1 puzzled gvfs for mounting it
<seb128> re
<seb128> cyphermox, what evolution version do you use?
<cyphermox> 3.1.4
<seb128> cyphermox, the current oneiric one still fails to display gpg signed email for me, like the debian-devel-changes ones
<cyphermox> I wish 3.1.5 could be released
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> mine displays the emails fine but shows an error for the gpg key
<seb128> I get that as well
<seb128> cyphermox, oh btw while you there :p
<seb128> (yeah, now is a good time to close IRC for you ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #818243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818243 in bluez "Bluetooth fails after suspend/resume with bluez 4.95" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818243
<seb128> cyphermox, the user says it works after downgrading to 4.94
<seb128> cyphermox, I've assigned the bug to you, could you check if that's broken for everybody or not?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> if it's broken for everybody we probably want it milestoned, other feel free to unassign yourself from it
<seb128> ricotz, ^ etherpad is in the title ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: almost certainly not broken for everyone, because I see there one of the usb ids that match for hid2hci.
<ricotz> seb128, oh, this xchat topic field is clearly to small ;)
<cyphermox> so my guess is it tries to switch it again when bluez is using the device, then hells breaks loose.
<seb128> cyphermox, well he says on suspend resume, that clearly shouldn't break whatever you are doing
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for checking ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: given that hid2hci is giving me more headaches now, I'm very tempted to disable it again; it's a big pain in the ass, if only because on install if all you have is a bluetooth MX 5500 for instance, you'll have fun trying to associate your mouse and keyboard
<cyphermox> on the contrary
<cyphermox> doesn't udev re-trigger on resume?
<cyphermox> (in case usb devices changes in the meantime)
<seb128> not sure, it should
<seb128> if you disable hid2hci chrisccoulson is going to be unhappy
<cyphermox> i know ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's mandatory for my device
<seb128> he said he has no mouse at the rally because that was not enabled ;-)
<cyphermox> mandatory?
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: so how did you get by before?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah. hid2hci has always been enabled. it was just shipped by udev before
<chrisccoulson> and now it's moved to bluez (this cycle)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commitdiff;h=07f1d2860e8ee393abaaead75a6ab3af0f10efbb
<seb128> ricotz, let's discuss it there, it's not really a debian issue
<cyphermox> alright... but hid2hci didn't trigger for *my* MX5500 device
<seb128> ricotz, not sure if that could be an amd64 thing, I've an i386 install
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, then you need to fix the udev rule rather than disabling it entirely :)
<ricotz> seb128, i am on amd64
<seb128> ricotz, but totem and totem-plugins work there, I've tried to enable the list of plugins and disable it, no difference
<cyphermox> i don't know, it's really not a new thing, so I'm trying to figure out why it's being an issue now
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: so I don't break it, what's your device usb id?
<ricotz> seb128, this reporter stated after updating peas and soup before noticing this problem
<seb128> ricotz, is that an issue on start or when doing something special?
<ricotz> it crashes instantly on start
<seb128> ricotz, it would be nice if you tried to downgrade gobject-introspection and libsoup just to see
<ricotz> soup should be related
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: also curious if you get that resume from suspend issue too
<seb128> ricotz, only if you have totem-plugins used right?
<ricotz> *shouldnt*
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, my device is 413c:8158
<chrisccoulson> and resume from suspend is broken too, i need to re-run hid2hci to fix it
<cyphermox> very interesting
<ricotz> seb128, just the installation of the plugins packages triggers it
<cyphermox> so that S3 resume rule is borked
<ricotz> seb128, but there was probably one enabled
<seb128> ricotz, I will try on a livecd later but I can't confirm on my oneiric
<seb128> i386, not uptodate but with the current totem and libpeas versions
<ricotz> seb128, patching totem with the apropriate peas api changes worked at least to have it started
<ricotz> but it crash on exit
<seb128> ricotz, btw I noticed after uploading rhythmbox but you don't install the libnotify .so
<seb128> nor some of the documentation
<seb128> ricotz, ok, weird, I will check on that later
<seb128> would be useful to know if 3.1.2 has the same issue
<seb128> dinner time here
<seb128> bbl
<ricotz> seb128, ok, i will about rb
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> seb128, would this be ok? http://paste.debian.net/plain/124995
<seb128> ricotz, hum, better to just install the documentation in the dev binary
<ricotz> thought so too ;)
<seb128> we try to not create binaries over debian when not required and usually having the documentation in the dev is ok
<ricotz> right
<ricotz> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/rhythmbox/ubuntu/+merge/70352
<micahg> jbicha: or anyone else, any idea why the commits hashes would change in gedit-plugins?
<micahg> in the Changelog I mean
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<micahg> ah, I see, the 3.1.x branch didn't have 3.0.4 and 3.0.5
<cyphermox> seb128: ok, now the multipart signed stuff really is fixed with the patch from git
<jbicha> this is crazy https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654707
<ubot2> Gnome bug 654707 in general "[PATCH] favorite-apps: Use firefox.desktop & libreoffice-writer.desktop" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<dupondje> Small question (yes again :P), activating a GPS module on a HSDA card
<dupondje> does that fall in the functional description of NetworkManager ? :)
<micahg> RAOF: I can look at colord later tonight for you
<cyphermox> dupondje: potentially but not now.
<cyphermox> dupondje: may want to look into the ModemManager dbus interface
<dupondje> cyphermox: seems it already has MM_MODEM_LOCATION_CAPABILITIES etc
<dupondje> but damn, I don't know how to handle it :)
<broder> does anybody know if any nvidia optimus implmentations will enable the discrete gpu by default? i had thought that it always started with the integrated chip and the windows drivers switched to the discrete one, but i just ran into a case where that might not be happening
<dupondje> think it enables the nvidia by default
<broder> that's definitely not the case in general
<dupondje> not sure how I can see it btw
<broder> i'm wondering if it stores the previous state in some sort of bios memory or something
<dupondje> don't think so
<broder> i feel like apple's first implementation of switchable graphics did that
<dupondje> well yea
<dupondje> but apple is not nvidia :D
<dupondje> if the nvidia is disabled
<dupondje> it shouldn't show up in lspci
<dupondje> which does now
<broder> no, that's not true
<broder> not if optimus is turned on
<broder> then they both show up in lspci
<broder> but X will only be driving one
<dupondje> I saw examples where it really gets disabled (aka gone from lspci)
<dupondje> but thats switcheroo/bumblebee
<broder> no, switcheroo doesn't remove it from lspci
<broder> it just adjusts what chipset is connected to the outputs
<broder> some laptops have bios options that let you totally disable optimus and pick one chipset
<broder> if you choose integrated there, i think *that* will remove it from lspci
<dupondje> Mine doesn't :(
<broder> yeah, most don't
<dupondje> guess it quite hard to support it also
<dupondje> cause like in my laptop, hdmi output = nvidia card only
<dupondje> displayport = intel only
<dupondje> screen = both
<hallyn> hm, lightdm was just taking up 100% cpu
<hallyn> (killed it, lost my desktop :)
<RAOF> micahg: Thanks; Laney's already done it :)
<micahg> RAOF: great, I'll review something else
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-04
 * RAOF heads off to the physio.
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, when do you leave for desktop summit?
<didrocks> good morning
<bschaefer> didrocks: Good morning, I just sent you an email about what the problem was
<didrocks> hey bschaefer! didn't receive it yet
<didrocks> where did you send it to??
<didrocks> ah gmail :)
<bschaefer> to your gmail account i think
<bschaefer> yeah to many to choose from on launchpad haha
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> bschaefer: so ok, I'm not sure about it's generated from this .lemony to .cc
<didrocks> (again another preprocessor…)
<bschaefer> so in the trunk version it compiles the lemon.c then uses that to generate the queryparser_internal.cc
<didrocks> bschaefer: a patch patching everything needed without any regeneration (as the tarball which generates everything) would be nice!
<didrocks> bschaefer: patch for our package should be in the -p1 format btw
<bschaefer> for applying the patch or making it with diff?
<bschaefer> (new to making patchs) but I thought mine was in the -p1 for applying the patch since you would go into xapian and type:
<didrocks> bschaefer: the patch (which is in debian/patches) for you cjk patch in ubuntu/oneiric branch should be in -p1 format, (does it make sense?)
<bschaefer> patch -p1 < ../cjk.patch
<bschaefer> didrocks: yeah that makes sense ill make sure to do that for the new one
<didrocks> bschaefer: thanks a lot! :-)
<TheMuso> kenvandine: I believe he flew out this morning.
<didrocks> bschaefer: so do not hesitate to ping me once you have the one patching the generated files as well
<bschaefer> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> bschaefer: interesting for this .lemony files, I'll add that to my doc of "ok, I patch this file, but take care to generate those"
<didrocks> bschaefer: idealy, the build system will pick it and regenerate the needed file, but oh well :-)
<kenvandine> TheMuso, ah... i figured it was soon :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: yeah that is what it should do, and why I built it like that
<bschaefer> didrocks: I had it in the queryparser_internal.cc to start out with but if you look at my branch there is no queryparser_internal.cc like in oneiric
<bschaefer> didrocks: (if you want to look) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/xapian/cjk-support-patch/files/head:/xapian-core/queryparser/
<didrocks> bschaefer: indeed, however, I prefer not remove what's in the tarball already. The preferred way is to patch both file (the "master" one and the generated one)
<bschaefer> didrocks: yes! Sounds good, I should have looked at the one in oneiric to base my patch off, but it shouldn't be much work
<didrocks> bschaefer: no worry, thanks for looking at it! :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: no problem, was a lot more worried when you said the testing failed haha
<didrocks> bschaefer: so did I! ;)
<didrocks> was*
<bschaefer> didrocks: but I should have it to you by tomorrow, I need head off for the night, but will finish as soon as i can
<didrocks> bschaefer: sounds excellent, thanks! :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: Yep, have a good day :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: have a good night :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.  My back's feeling even better after a little physio.
<didrocks> RAOF: nice to hear. Try to get some quiet time on week-end to not hurt your back too much!
<RAOF> And some boxing on Saturday morning!
<RAOF> Oh, and I've thought of a reason why wayland-scanner would want to be shipped in libwayland-dev: compositors are expected to extend the protocol and will probably want to do so via the same XML specification mechanism.
<didrocks> heh, you should try some wreslting, a bad move can maybe fix you!
<didrocks> RAOF: oh, that makes totally sense then ;)
<didrocks> wrestling*
<RAOF> I'll see about addressing those MIR concerns now, pull a new upstream snapshot with some copyright fixes, and multiarch the sucker.  I'd like to ensure that all the mesa libs and their transitive dependencies are installable on i386 ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: excellent, do you think that can be done for your tomorrow? I'm travelling for desktop summit but will surely be online for few hours before
<didrocks> RAOF: not sure how urgent this is ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: as long as you comment on the MIR bug, I can process that during the week-end with the promotion as well
<RAOF> Ok.  I'd like wayland to be ready once we're unfrozen from A3, so I can upload mesa 7.11 without futzing around.
<RAOF> Other than that, it's not particularly urgent.
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, keep me updated please :)
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Good day!  colord's now in Debian new, and should shortly be syncable.  Alternatively, I could just upload it directly.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, so colord arrived in time. Great. Thank you.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, only problem is that there is near no time left to rebuild all dependent packages, to MIR all the CM stuff in Universe, ... What needs to be done before FF and what can be done after?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: How many rdepends will there be for colord?  cups, gnome-color-manager, … ?
<RAOF> I guess that strictly speaking, everything should be done before FF, although the uploads could be done before the MIR and just block on it.
<RAOF> It shouldn't be too hard to get a FFe for the colour stuff.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> RAOF, so I will try ...
<didrocks> RAOF: not gnome-color-manager, colord can be in maybe, but it would need a MIR report, which isn't the case
<tkamppeter> didrocks, it seema that we will succeed with color management in Oneiric in the last minute. Can you process the MIR in bug 788145? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 788145 in gnome-color-manager "[MIR] gnome-color-manager" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788145
<didrocks> tkamppeter: not sure about gnome-color-manger, isn't that deprecated for GNOME3 and in g-c-c?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: and colord needs a separate MIR
<didrocks> and I'm not found of adding 2MB on an already oversized CD
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<tkamppeter> didrocks, did not now that gnome-color-manager is deprecated. If so, its successor must be taken care of to get in.
<didrocks> apart if you find the room for it :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> tkamppeter: as you are looking at this, can you please ensure that?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: and I think, there is no room for g-c-m anyway, but colord can maybe be in if we have a MIR for it
<RAOF> tkamppeter: I thought gnome-color-manager now depended on colord?  How has it been building without colord?
<didrocks> g-c-m is still depending on gconf as well
<didrocks> and have some recommends in universe
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I did not know that gnome-color-manager needs colord. It seems not, as Debian/Ubuntu had g-c-m but never colord.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/support-for-inbox-only/+merge/70388 ;)
<didrocks> 2.32.0-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> -> I guess it's definitively not GNOME 3 and in g-c-c now :)
 * didrocks would like some research to be done before spending time on MIRs ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: \o/ you rock! thanks ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, no startup cache issue for now :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that's good. hopefully it's fixed now :)
<chrisccoulson> well, "fixed". the fix is actually to work around a bug in the JS engine ;)
<didrocks> argh ;)
<didrocks> well, as long as it works!
<Laney> RAOF: You should be able to get FFe you need, but otherwise you could upload with an Ubuntu upstream version 0.1.11~bz2-0ubuntu1 and then sync when LP catches up
<Laney> otherwise/if you want to get it in earlier
<RAOF> Laney: I'm still under the impression that Launchpad will handle .orig.tar.xz fine.  In fact, I might just upload colord to check this!
<Laney> lifeless could be misinformed I suppose, check with wgrant if you like — he knows all :-)
<Laney> or try a PPA
<RAOF> Well, wgrant filed and marked as fixed the “support .orig.tar.xz” bug, so…
<Laney> as far as I read the comments, that means the code has landed but it still needs testingn to be deployed
<Laney> not that I know how they work
<RAOF> It looks like it got tagged qa-ok, and then marked as fix released.
<Laney> Yeah. The question is 'is that the same as "in production"?'
 * Laney is uploading to a PPA
<RAOF> Too slow, already done it.
<Laney> you beaut
<RAOF> Hah.  Except that I suck, because PPAs don't build for “unstable”, surprisingly enough.
<Laney> RAOF: accepted!
<lifeless> hmm, I may be thinking of cjwatsons other patch :(
<RAOF> Some launchpad technical architect *you* turn out to be :P
<RAOF> Doesn't even know every edge case that gets fixed!
<RAOF> :)
<Laney> there's .data.tar.xz which is something a bit different :-)
<RAOF> Oh, right.  Subtly different to lzma, which mesa's used forever.\
<Laney> yus
<lifeless> RAOF: I think you're confusing me with someone that cares :P
<mvo> hey seb128! it appears that gnome-settings-daemon crashes during the upgrade from natty->oneiric. at least that is what the auto-upgrade-tester says :) is that a known issue?
<seb128> hey mvo, hard to say without seeing a stacktrace
<seb128> mvo, but I wouldn't be surprised if lot of things were going weird with the gconf to gsettings upgrades under their feet
<seb128> mvo, like the gconf key and schemas they use are cleaned but the running instance still use gconf
<mvo> seb128: ok, I will see that I can get it uploaded to LP so that the retracer can run
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: its a bit difficult as this was happening on a different machine and my workstations nvidia card died today. so may take until tomorrow, I was mostly wondering if its known or not
<mvo> (actually the nvidia card maybe fine and its just compiz/nouveau thats gone insane ;)
<seb128> mvo, well, we get a collection of segfault so it might be one we already received
<seb128> mvo, but from the description I can't say it's known
<seb128> like the upgrade is not know to break g-s-d
<didrocks> mvo: try to put it in the oven! :-)
<mvo> didrocks: right, I read about that, do you still have the link?
<mvo> its dead anyway, I could as well try that
<didrocks> mvo: it was a video on youtube for my specific hardware (to show how to remove it from my laptop) not sure it will apply to you
<didrocks> last time I tried, I put it in the oven at 200°C, for 20 minutes (without pre-heating) and opening the door at then to cool it and not have some thermal shock
<didrocks> you just have to think about removing the thermal paste
<mvo> ok
<tjaalton> ah, DIY reflow :)
<seb128> mvo, btw is that a design decision that update-manager stopped showing download and upgrade time estimation
<seb128> ok, thunderbird is weird
<seb128> it didn't know about ubuntu.com but got all the canonical.com server settings right it seems
<seb128> that's nice
<seb128> but now it lists only half my boxes
<seb128> it seems to be still downloading though but it doesn't make it obvious it does
<seb128> it's a bit weird, evolution get at list the boxes listed from start
<seb128> then it fills the content and counts, etc
<seb128> seems like tb does it the other way
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, tired ;)
<seb128> trying to get tb to work
<chrisccoulson> my daughter didn't sleep too well again last night
<seb128> did you work all night again? or did you daugher refused to sleep? or both?
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> i did some work last night too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i implemented inbox-only mode in the message menu for kenvandine and didrocks ;)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> didrocks, how is the unitydialog thing called in ccsm?
<seb128> I need to turn it off, it breaks the thunderbird multiple identity dialog
<didrocks> seb128: unitydialogs, but it shouldn't be starting with latest unity
<seb128> like you only have part of the dialog and no way to access the buttons
<didrocks> seb128: the xml file isn't shipped
<didrocks> and I don't have them there
<seb128> it's in use for me :-(
<didrocks> hum, how come? :/
<seb128> but not showing anywhere in ccsm
<didrocks> waow
<seb128> is the xml used at runtime? or only for the config?
<didrocks> normally, removing the xml removed the detection of it
<didrocks> but the .so is still installed
<seb128> like if my gconf says to load it will it load the .so?
<seb128> I bet that's the case
<seb128> let me tweak gconf
<didrocks> yeah, but when I tried that (and tested there), removing the xml was enough
<didrocks> and I don't have them anymore
<seb128> not for me
<didrocks> so yeah, we can remove safly the iso
<didrocks> safely*
<didrocks> so*
<didrocks> /usr/lib/compiz/libunitydialog.so
<seb128> didrocks, that's fine, I tweaked the gconf config
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'll upload after alpha3 with removing it
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tb sucks
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> :(
<seb128> it doesn't list half my imap folders!
<didrocks> seb128: I had to add them one by one
<seb128> including the launchpad box and the ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-devel ones
<didrocks> (and ask for checking all updates one by one by right-clicking as it didn't check them there)
<seb128> yeah, I'm not going to do that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can edit folder subscriptions, but i'm not sure how it decides which folders to subscribe to by default
<seb128> normal users wouldn't do that either
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about "all"? ;-)
<seb128> like if I bothered filtering emails in boxes that's because I use those
<seb128> boxes->folders
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it seems to get it right for gmail (ie, it hides the Bin, All Mail and Starred virtual folders by default)
<seb128> it decided to not list desktop-devel-list either
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how it decides though ;)
<seb128> like it's listing all the old boxes I don't care about
<seb128> like dapper-changes
<seb128> lucid-changes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, can you check to make sure you're not subscribed to those boxes?
<seb128> but none of the natty, oneiric, desktop lists, launchpad etc
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is "subscribed" something stored on the server side?
<seb128> how do I check that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, if you right click on the account name in the folder pane (on the left), and click "Subscribe" in the context menu, you will get a dialog
<chrisccoulson> not sure how that translates in french ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's not in french
<seb128> I've apt-get install thunderbird and that doesn't bring any translation with it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> do you not have the french language pack installed? (thunderbird-locale-fr)
<seb128> no
<seb128> will do that in a bit ;-)
<didrocks> it's not, I poked pitti about it and he told me he would fix that later
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we discussed that problem at UDS (automatically pulling in new language packs when an app requires them)
<seb128> didrocks, not sure how we can "fix" that
<seb128> we can do depends on binary-$(locale)
<seb128> i.e dynamic depends
<didrocks> seb128: as th is in the default, shouldn't it be recommended by the langpack?
<seb128> can't
<didrocks> (isn't the same issue than firefox?)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, same issue for firefox
<chrisccoulson> and same issue for installing KDE apps on GNOME
<seb128> didrocks, well I was using evolution and we don't change the email client on upgrade I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so ok, I'm only subscribed to those folders I don't care about according to thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> seb128, subscribe to the ones you care about for now, and i'll try and find out how tbird decides which ones to subscribe too ;)
<chrisccoulson> which account is this btw?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, my canonical one
<seb128> imap
<seb128> well evolution seems to list the same subscription
<seb128> so maybe it's a server side issues and I checked those by then
<seb128> but evo default to "show everything" and not "show only subscribed"
<seb128> so I never noticed ;-)
<seb128> can I tell tb to show everything?
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not sure there's a way to do that. i guess that could be easy to add though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, it's something on the server
<chrisccoulson> not sure what yet though ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, as said evo has the same ones checked
<seb128> so they agree on that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let's say I had a broken config and not blame it on tb
<seb128> having a "subscribe to all" button on the subscribe dialog would be nice though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it missed some of my folders too. i wonder if we need to tweak something on our server
<chrisccoulson> in any case, gmail seemed to get it right
<seb128> ok, now I've all my box
<seb128> but no email count indicated
<seb128> clicking on "get mail" does nothing
<seb128> but I've unread emails in evolution
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson can I interrupt real quick to ask something weird about desktop summit?
<seb128> rickspencer3, sure
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going to the desktop summit :(
<rickspencer3> my wife had arranged for an apartment in Berlin next week
<rickspencer3> but, she's not going
<rickspencer3> she can cancel it, but I thought maybe someone might want to use it
<rickspencer3> so, just throwing it out there
<rickspencer3> she'll cancel it tonight unless someone expresses interest
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks for the info
<seb128> well I think those going from Canonical got room booked in an hotel close from the venue and together
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> I like better staying at the same place as everybody
<jibel> seb128, to tell tb to show everything go to "account settings / server setting / advanced" and untick "show only subscribed folder"
<rickspencer3> the offer is open to more than just Canonical folks
<rickspencer3> I was just putting it out there
<seb128> rickspencer3, but thanks for the offer ;-)
<jibel> maybe that should be the default, if that's the default in evo
<seb128> mvo, ^ you were pondering maybe commit to summit, in case that's something that could interest you
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so tb insist I've no email when I've some
<seb128> chrisccoulson, clicking on get mail does nothing
<seb128> like doesn't update the counts or seems to check for emails
<seb128> do I need to click on each box to see if they got emails or something?
<didrocks> seb128: in folders?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ahah, I'm not the only one \o/
<didrocks> remembers my discussion some weeks ago?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it lazy loads some folders by default
<seb128> didrocks, not really, I didn't follow the details of your tb issues ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it means I need to click manually 25 folders every time I want to check which one got new messages?
<seb128> that seems suboptimal :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you do server-side filtering too?
<didrocks> basically, you have to right click on each folder, property, and check the option "check in this folder" or something like that
<seb128> doesn't tb handle imap idle?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<didrocks> seb128: remember the email I missed on ubuntu-devel? that was the caused :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's why i don't see this, as i do all my filtering in tbird ;)
<seb128> hum it has "use IDLE if the server support it" checked
<jibel> seb128, to force checking, try clicking on the arrow next to 'Get Mail' to open the menu and select 'Get All new messages'
<seb128> and the server supports it, it works in evo
<seb128> jibel, that does nothing as well
<xclaesse> seb128, didrocks: Oops, looks like when fixing rhythmbox's window not closing on gnome-shell, now it won't show when clicking notification :(
<seb128> like no visible actions, no spinner, no update
<xclaesse> dunno if that's broken on unit too
<seb128> xclaesse, if you want to fix it updated patches are welcome ;-)
<jibel> no even a message in the status bar saying 'Connect', 'Check for new messages', ... ?
<seb128> jibel, no, nothing
<xclaesse> seb128, I'll let you know if I find why :)
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks
<seb128> now I understand why chrisccoulson never see bug emails
<seb128> tb just doesn't show new emails :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i see all mine because i do local filtering ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, by default, checking is disabled for !Inbox folders until you view them
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why that's the default though
<seb128> hum
<seb128> but "get all new messages" should work at list
<seb128> even if "get mail" doesn't
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds like a bug
<seb128> do you want me to keep it the broken state?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, feel free to set it up how you want :)
<seb128> well, do you need debug infos to fix that issue?
<seb128> I can keep using evolution for a bit
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't think so
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do users really prefer having emails not sorted by discussions by default?
<seb128> ok, I've got my tb mostly set up, let's see how it goes at use ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure chrisccoulson will soon with I stayed on evo :p
<seb128> with->wih
<seb128> wish
<seb128> can't type!!! ;-)
<seb128> bah tb is not better than evo as displaying an email preview while updating indexes
<seb128> it's over a minute and it's still not previewing it
<chrisccoulson> it's ok once it's done the initial sync and index ;)
<seb128> the tooltip on boxes with unread messages is nice
<seb128> it tells you what you got there without having to switch ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've never noticed that before
<chrisccoulson> when do we unfreeze? i've got a firefox beta to upload
<chrisccoulson> we're out of date ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a soft freeze ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, but i don't want to annoy everyone in #ubuntu-release ;)
<seb128> well skaet is still sleeping, just go for it ;-)
<seb128> joke aside small uploads are probably fine, maybe wait later today for firefox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can fix g-s-d though if you want ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, firefox definitely isn't a small upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> i could :)
<seb128> you should!
<seb128> you own me a favor now that I'm using your email client :p
<seb128> (wonder if that will work :p)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think the deal was that if you didn't find any bugs, i would owe you a beer ;)
<seb128> doh, I knew I should just have tweaked things locally without saying anything :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I think the only real bug there is the "get all new messages" doing nothing by default
<chrisccoulson> heh, DOM inspector is great. i can find exactly where in the code that button is, so i can view exactly what it does when you press it ;)
<seb128> I know what it does
<seb128> "nothing"
<seb128> I tried it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mvo> this is fun! when selecting "try ubuntu" I get a desktop but without reboot/shutdown option
<seb128> mvo, why would you ever want to stop running Ubuntu? ;-)
<mvo> espcially when it runs from a speedy medium like a CDROM …
<seb128> mvo, "known bug" I think ;-)
<mvo> ok, fair enough
<mvo> not a big deal
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now the indicator and launcher counts disagree with the tb ui
<seb128> like the count is 3 but the boxes the indicator list with unread messages have no unread messages
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to think about why that could happen ;)
<seb128> well, I used evolution to read my emails while tb is indexing
<seb128> so maybe 2 clients accessing the server confused it
<huats> morning everyone btw :)
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> stupid question
<seb128> how do I "clean up deleted messages" in tb?
<tjaalton> seb128: empty the trash
<seb128> tjaalton, doesn't work
<tjaalton> yeah wait.. I'm using both tb and alpine, I'll check how it's done..
<seb128> but I don't move deleted messages to it, I selected 'just mark as deleted" option in the account options
<seb128> i.e I like keeping those crossed in the box when they arrived until I clean up the list
<seb128> it makes easier to undo the "ups, I didn't want to delete this one"
<tjaalton> right, I use the default
<seb128> ok, google help
<seb128> "compact folder" does it
<seb128> very intuitive ;-)
<tjaalton> yeah, very :)
<seb128> I'm wondering if that did other things as well
<seb128> bah that's doing other things
<seb128> it's like going over my folders and compating those now, I hope it will not screw things
<tjaalton> ouch
<seb128> it just displayed an error saying it couldn't compact a folder because it was being indexed
<tjaalton> i guess it goes through all the folders of the account looking for deleted messages
<seb128> well I would feel better if the label was "cleaning deleted messages"
<seb128> if that's what it's doing
<seb128> because I don't know what is hiding behind the current wording ;-)
<tjaalton> indexing is something else, I've always disabled it since tb3 came out
<tjaalton> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_Tips_:_Compacting_Folders
<tjaalton> that would suggest it only purges deleted messages
<mvo> is it just me or is it odd that "keyboard" in gnome has no option to change the keyboard options (like make caps-lock a control). its under "regions and languages" now
<seb128> mvo, they plan to drop it in 3.2
<seb128> mvo, gnome bug #654617
<ubot2> Gnome bug 654617 in Region & Language "Remove the "Options" dialogue" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654617
<mvo> eh
<mvo> remove it entirely?
<seb128> yes
<tjaalton> sigh
<seb128> they said it's rather a tweak tool thing
<seb128> like no normal user who use those options...
<seb128> see bug #648919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648919 in virtkey "package python-virtkey 0.60.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück (dup-of: 648695)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gnome bug #654617
<ubot2> Gnome bug 654617 in Region & Language "Remove the "Options" dialogue" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654617
<mvo> so its removed and then someone needs to go and add it to the tweaktool?
<seb128> mvo, indeed
 * mvo tries to control his temper
<desrt> are you fucking kidding me?
 * desrt doesn't do as well as mvo
<desrt> i see this is a very old discussion....
<mvo> I'm fine having it in the tweak tool, but I want to have this option, I really really do, its the first thing I configure on every machine I work on
<desrt> it's kinda funny
<desrt> my girlfriend couldn't find how to turn on the compose key yesterday
<mvo> maximize with ctrl-0 and make caps a additional ctrl
<desrt> and we had almost exactly this conversation: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648919
<ubot2> Gnome bug 648919 in Region & Language "Region and Language is wrong place for ctrl key position preference" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<desrt> mvo: my use case is capslock for compose
<seb128> desrt, very old like 2 weeks?
<seb128> hey desrt btw ;-)
<desrt> seb128: since 2005
<desrt> Opened the keyboard preferences dialog and checked out "Layout Options". Wohoha!
<desrt> Expandorama!
<desrt> that comment was made in 2005
<seb128> desrt, what discussion?
<desrt> you commented on it back then, even
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311672
<ubot2> Gnome bug 311672 in Keyboard "Clean up of Layout Options" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<seb128> desrt, well the bug you pointed and the bug it's duplicate of are 2 weeks
<desrt> seb128: there's another duplicate
<seb128> old
<desrt> it's cool
<desrt> just ship tweaktool on the CD
<desrt> and use the now-public control centre API to include it in the control centre :)
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> bah, the thunderbird column resizing is buggy
<dupondje> weeeeee, somebody known with modemmanager code ? :D
<seb128> dupondje, cyphermox does
<seb128> or I think he does, check with him still ;-)
<dupondje> playing around to enable my gps device in modemmanager ^^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, tb is done indexing, I visited most of my folder and restarted it
<seb128> it still fails to update any folder count :-(
<seb128> oh the "get all new messages" does it
<seb128> it seems "get mail" doesn't do though and it doesn't do it on start either
<chrisccoulson> hmm, there is a lack of PPA builders again
<chrisccoulson> probably wasn't a good idea for me to upload 10 firefox builds and 8 thunderbird builds
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: that's why my PPA builds are stuck!!!
<chrisccoulson> lol]
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, what are you trying to build?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: some unity stuff ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> that's not important ;)
 * didrocks adds some if chriscoulson ;)
<seb128> you guys stop locking the buildds!
<seb128> the archive builders are idling though
<seb128> upload to the archive ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you want me to upload firefox 8.0 to the archive? ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm happy to do that
<seb128> yes!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: add to the changelog "because seb128 told me"
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> can you upload a working tb as well?
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> seb128: isn't it a one line patch? :)
<seb128> like one which actually notice new emails
<tjaalton> why does ubuntu-desktop depend on xterm, does anyone know?
<tjaalton> hum, I do :)
<tjaalton> fallback
<tjaalton> nevermind
<chrisccoulson> fallback? xterm is my main session! :)
<tjaalton> hehe
 * didrocks prepares his upload for getting ready before chrisccoulson uploads firefox :)
<tjaalton> well there's a bug requesting that it included 'NoDisplay' to not show in the classic menu by default, but I'm leaning towards closing it as Opinion
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning... i fixed that flickering of the bottom tile on scrolling :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: is today you're day for fixing my bugs or something :)
<kenvandine> last night was :)
<davmor2> Yay!
<kenvandine> davmor2, i think i fixed some of the ones you filed and didn't mark them as resolved
<kenvandine> it was 3am... was a little tired :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'll go through them after and look
<kenvandine> please do :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, so working better now?
<davmor2> kenvandine: Yeap, home show all messages in sequence, messages is in sync with everything else, opens from the menu, isn't using more than one core to display stuff, it sends messages and reply works so on the whole much better :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> maybe i can sleep tonight :)
<kenvandine> njpatel, would it be insane to make StreamViewTile just an HBox which swaps out other tile types?
<kenvandine> so i could have some tiles that are laid out nicer depending on the content?
<njpatel> kenvandine, no, not insane
<njpatel> we only create around ten, so it's fine, go crazy :D
<njpatel> well, I guess 20-30
<kenvandine> right now set_details is nuts
<kenvandine> njpatel, some of the tweaks i made this week has made scrolling much faster again
<njpatel> sweet!
<kenvandine> and memory seems under control
<kenvandine> njpatel, i really want the async image loading
<kenvandine> and actions :)
<kenvandine> njpatel, and i think the sizing issues have resolved themselves somehow
<njpatel> kenvandine, weekend dude, still trying to make all this lens stuff work for FF
<njpatel> kenvandine, magic!
<kenvandine> i never get the half streams anymore :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, if I leave my code alone long enough, it fixes itself
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i think we were trigger "refresh" too often in stream-view
<kenvandine> so it was happening too often, and sometimes allocation size was wrong
<kenvandine> seb128, i fixed that flickering bottom tile
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I read that in the changelog, nice!
<kenvandine> it should also always fill the screen now with tiles on startup
<njpatel> sweet
<kenvandine> njpatel, i would like to hide all the empty tiles for that 1-2s it takes to load the data on startup
<kenvandine> but doing that breaks all the sizing stuff
<njpatel> kenvandine, don't hide the tiles, update their draw function to just return if they don't have useful data
<njpatel> you get the same effect :)
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, I can confirm that the flickering is fixed, it does take like 3 seconds to react to the scroll click though
<kenvandine> 3?
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed...
 * kenvandine wonders why... 
<seb128> but that's only an i5 laptop not a modern config according to dx criterious ;-)
<kenvandine> hahaha!
<kenvandine> seb128, i can probably clean up more on setting the position
<seb128> didrocks, do you plan to do the bamf update today?
<kenvandine> we are probably too agressive there too
<desrt> seb128: you guys know that gnome 3.2 will only run on sandybridge, right?
<desrt> seb128: hard dependency in gnome-settings-daemon
<didrocks> seb128: waiting for the archive to be unfrozen, yeah
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<kenvandine> desrt, haha
<didrocks> seb128: I did the upstream release on purpose if you didn't note :-)
<desrt> seb128: i see that you're happy.  i'm glad you agree!
<didrocks> notice*
<didrocks> made*
<seb128> desrt, why is the gsettings manpage replaced by a stupid message when you build without regenerating it?
<desrt> seb128: damned if i know
<desrt> seb128: --enable-man
<seb128> desrt, like the tarball has a valid version why not shipping that rather than an error message?
 * desrt isn't even sure what framework we use for man
<seb128> desrt, no thanks, I don't want to install that stack only for a manpage
<seb128> desrt, I will just hack the rules to copy the tarball one over the make install version after build
<kenvandine> davmor2, also, fyi the lens still isn't getting new messages... known issue
<kenvandine> i need to look at why
<desrt> $(man_MANS): echo Man generation disabled.  Creating dummy $@.  Configure with --enable-man to enable it.
<desrt> uh....
<desrt> you're right.  that's stupid.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> seb128: bug and cc: me please
<desrt> seb128: patches welcome :)
<seb128> desrt, ok
<davmor2> kenvandine: oh yeah I forgot about that one :)
<desrt> seb128: i guess the logic should be something like: if the manpage exists, install it
<desrt> and if we have the tools to update it and it needs to be updated, do that
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> i wonder what we do if we don't have the tools, and it's out of date
<desrt> maybe delete it
<desrt> (and not install it, obviously)
<seb128> why would that happen?
<seb128> the make dist should create an updated version
<desrt> hypothetical
<desrt> if the .xml gets touched, or something
<desrt> seb128: just so you know -- you're on the bottom of my todo list :)
<desrt> although ted is on vacation this week and next
<desrt> i'm sure he won't mind if i hack glib's makefiles instead of doing his silly stuff
<seb128> desrt, that's fine, I've nothing worth being high on your todolist ;-)
<seb128> desrt, when do you fly btw?
<desrt> in a few hours
<seb128> you are still in Canada?
<seb128> ok
<desrt> i think i arrive around noon tomorrow
<desrt> where are you guys booked?
<seb128> desrt, Motel One Berlin-Alexanderplatz
<seb128> Dircksenstraße 36
<desrt> we're at some weird out of the way hotel
<desrt> fjord
<seb128> ours is just next to Alexanderplatz
<desrt> i'm south of potsdamerplatz
<desrt> got a bit of a walk
<desrt> and now i find out it's going to rain the whole time :)
<Laney> fortunately there are worse places to walk around than berlin :-)
<geser> desrt: enjoy the (current) german summer :)
<cyphermox> dupondje: modemmanager might have some idea of GPS devices, but I'm not sure how far you can go, IIRC checking in d-feet or API docs would tell you what parameters to pass; and then you'd likely need to include a ttyUSB* device that points to the GPS chip
<dupondje> cyphermox: It has indeed mm-modem-location.c :)
<dupondje> where the basic api is in, but seems nothing uses it yet
<cyphermox> nope
<dupondje> http://ubuntu.dupondje.be/modemmanager.diff
<dupondje> made this now :) but guess its not totally right ^^
<jibel> cyphermox, about gnome-keyring caps that made ubiquity hang, does it make a difference if the installation is run on HW or VM ?
<cyphermox> jibel: no
<cyphermox> but stgraber fixed that
<jibel> cyphermox, I know he fixed that, but charlie-tca still has the problem on xubuntu amd64 on HW.
<cyphermox> jibel: charlie-tca: do you have the manifest file on that iso/cd/etc to check what version of gnome-keyring is in?
<stgraber> jibel: I also remember charlie-tca saying that the lightdm fix doesn't work for him... are we 100% sure the xubuntu image is fully up to date?
<charlie-tca> how do we verify it is 100
<charlie-tca> %
<charlie-tca> ?
<jibel> stgraber, cyphermox that's what I'm checking
<stgraber> charlie-tca: what version are you testing?
<charlie-tca> 2011-08-03.2
<stgraber> charlie-tca: i386 or amd64?
<charlie-tca> The latest image I have available
<charlie-tca> amd64
<stgraber> looking
<charlie-tca> I did file a new bug 820731 for it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820731 in ubiquity "Oneiric Ocelot Xubuntu Desktop images fail to install" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820731
<stgraber> according to the manifest, both casper and gnome-keyring are up to date
<stgraber> I'm downloading it here now to have a look
<jibel> stgraber, right, and I can't reproduce the problem in a VM.
<jibel> hence my question, would bare-metal testing make a difference?
<stgraber> no
<jibel> k
<stgraber> charlie-tca: just triple checking, you have:
<stgraber> 19815fe1a15674db6fa51b8960629bc3  oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<stgraber> oh nevermind, I see jibel asked already in another chan :)
<cyphermox> yes, let's take this back to #ubuntu-testing :)
<cyphermox> dupondje: that patch looks okay-ish, but do you really need to initialize it that way? isn't that done in mm-modem-location.c? my guess is that this should be done by calling the right method when needed, and the location itself probably might be just one async call
<cyphermox> dupondje: but anyway, best is to bring this up on the networkmanager mailing list: http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/networkmanager-list (or on #nm)
<dupondje> cyphermox: you need to enable that card with special *GPS codes :)
<cyphermox> yes, but the enabling does belong in mm-modem-location.c, not mbm, I think
<dupondje> mm-modem-location.c is the abstract class no ?
<dupondje> the enabling of the modem for example is also done in mbm-modem.c btw
<cyphermox> I don't know I'm not overly familiar with that part of the code. otherwise you should have some other file per device or something
<cyphermox> mbm is IIRC meant for actuall communications
<dupondje> the plugins folder is full of device specific code :)
<dupondje> all the commands to send PIN code etc are in the mbm file also
<dupondje> anyway I play some more with it :D
<cyphermox> anyway, if it works, nobody will complain ;)
<dupondje> héhé true :) but its always good to do it the good way :)
<dupondje> but guess there is nothing in the gui yet to see LOCATION support ? :)
<dupondje> of networkmanager then
<kenvandine> seb128, i found the slowness in stepping with the scrollbar... it is only on down, and only with overlay scrollbars
<kenvandine> the value gets set 21 times with overlay scrollbars :)
<seb128> weird ;)
<davmor2> kenvandine: latest gwibber seems to repeat Facebook posts,  I'm going to restart to ensure it still happens from a fresh start
<kenvandine> davmor2, ugh...
<kenvandine> yeah... i bet i know why
<davmor2> kenvandine: only facebook though
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> because facebook sends me posts back if it changed
<kenvandine> like when someone posts a comment
<kenvandine> or likes it
<kenvandine> and i bet my dupe detection isn't matching them for some reason
<davmor2> kenvandine: Yeap 55 likes on first post 56 likes on the second
<davmor2> kenvandine: also https://twitter.com/#!/matthewrevell/statuses/99122602014015488 on old gwibber shows <and> in new gwibber you get &lt;and&gt; instead
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah... i need to fix message parsing a bit so it doesn't break the Gtk.Label
<kenvandine> right now i do some escaping so it doesn't break the label
<kenvandine> but it over does it :/
<kenvandine> althought that is interesting that online it has the work "and"
<kenvandine> oh... you mean <primary> ?
<kenvandine> not <and?
<kenvandine> <and>
<kenvandine> davmor2, ^^
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeah on the word primary
<kenvandine> that is getting escaped as a tag :/
<kenvandine> if anyone has ideas how to sanitize the data to be pango friendly...
<kenvandine> i would love to hear them
<kenvandine> we gotta figure that out
<davmor2> kenvandine: two last things how do you search for people?  if I type in kenvandine it is displayed as #kenvandine only, the search box is really close to the edge of the app it's quite easy to miss the box and click on the app behind if you have a fullscreen app behind it :)
<kenvandine> not implemented yet
<kenvandine> the entry is a place holder until njpatel makes it not ugly
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> that is just doing twitter/identica searches
<kenvandine> not user searches
<davmor2> hahaha :)
<kenvandine> so like hash tags
<kenvandine> i so add a # as the first character
<kenvandine> user streams are in the works
<davmor2> cool I think thats it from this one I'll keep looking though :)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> davmor2, things like image previews in the tiles and such are coming this weekend
<kenvandine> and i am going to make the content presentation much better in the tiles
<davmor2> kenvandine: nice I'll keep my eyes out for the changes :)
<seb128> interesting
<seb128> ross opened a bug about letting g-c-c allow external panels again or adding a connman one for meego ;-)
<cassidy> is it WONTFIX yet? :)
<seb128> not yet ;-)
<geser> how do I configure auto-login in lightdm?
<geser> and why does my datetime indicator only display the text "Time" instead of displaying it?
<seb128> geser, translator error maybe?
<seb128> geser, the autologin, in a config file for now I think
<geser> seb128: is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf the right one?
<seb128> yes
<geser> I've set default-user=michael and default-user-timeout=0 below the [seat-0] section and still had the greeter instead of auto-login
<geser> wrong keys?
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/815480
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 815480 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in init_distro(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> mvo, have you seen that? I've something similar on an a3 live session (using a chinese local if that makes a difference)
<seb128> geser, the livecd has
<seb128> [SeatDefaults]
<seb128> then "autologin-user=ubuntu"
<seb128> with "autologin-user-timeout=0"
<seb128> geser, I will check with robert_ancell why lightdm stopped install a config file
<seb128> it was easier to edit
<seb128> if you have one on disk it might be a leftover from the previous version
<seb128> the format changed in 0.9
<geser> yes, it might be a leftover file from the previous version
<mvo> seb128: I haven't but I check it now
<seb128> mvo, I've the system with the issue running if you need infos
<kenvandine> seb128, i noticed some locale issues on a clean install
<kenvandine> perhaps it is related
<kenvandine> the output of the locale command is right
<seb128> kenvandine, well that's the live session and it seems to work fine otherwise
<mvo> seb128: oh? what does "lsb-release -a" gives you?
<mvo> distro.id should really be just plain ascii
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... gwibber was having a problem collating
<seb128> mvo, "command not found"
<kenvandine> which used LC_COLLATE
<seb128> mvo: it's not installed
<mvo> lsb_release -a ?
<kenvandine> which was set... and looked correct
<kenvandine> but it failed using the collator in glib
<kenvandine> worked fine on a dist-upgraded box from natty
<mvo> seb128: not even with the underscore? I think it should be
<kenvandine> haven't been able to nail why though
<seb128> mvo, ups sorry
<mvo> seb128: my mistake
<mvo> seb128: I pasted the wrong one earlier
<mvo> pango in gir is crahing, but pi'fixit'ti is on vac, right?
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> $ lsb_release -a
<seb128> No LSB modules are available.
<seb128> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<seb128> Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<seb128> Release:	11.10
<seb128> Codename:	oneiric
<mvo> hm, that looks all like ascii, no?
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> mvo, pitti will be back on monday I think
<seb128> he seems to be back online though, he did reply to some emails and did a debian upload
<mvo> could you put a "print self.distro.id" before "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py" line 269 please?
<mvo> just cowboy it in via sudo ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> mvo, "Ubuntu" it prints
 * mvo is confused
<mvo> and after the print it give the error?
<mvo> ohh, its probably the translation for software, but why is it giving a error there
<seb128> not if I remove the _() around the "%s Software"
<mvo> this is in .fr, right?
<seb128> no, it's chinese ;-)
<seb128> zh_CN.UTF-8
<mvo> woah
<mvo> maybe a incorrect (non-utf8) translation for this string?
<seb128> mvo, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-properties/+pots/software-properties/zh_CN/42/+translate
<seb128> is seems
<mvo> I wonder if rosetta could catch those
<seb128> not sure if that's an incorrect encoding one
<seb128> let me grep my logs
<seb128> we had several similar bugs with pygtk softwares before
<seb128> or pygobject ones
 * desrt takes oneiric for a spin
 * desrt senses that he may regret this choice
<kenvandine> desrt, of course not!
<seb128> mvo, using "*% Software".decode('utf-8') works
<seb128> *%->%s
<mvo> so _("%s Software").decode('utf-8')  % self.distro.id ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> like addind .decode('utf-8') to the string
<mvo> what does it print if you do "locale" ?
<mvo> seb128: I don't get why its needed for this particular string and not all of them
<seb128> zh_CN
<seb128> it's similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/738632
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 738632 in apport "apport-kde crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in run_crash(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 5: ordinal not in range(128)" [Low,Fix released]
<seb128> mvo, I wish I did understand python encoding handling enough to say
<seb128> mvo, but maybe you are right and the translation is broken
<seb128> mvo, so
<seb128> $ LANGUAGE=zh_CN.UTF-8 gettext software-properties "%s Software"
<seb128> %s 软件
<mvo> would you mind adding the info you have to the report?
<mvo> so that it does not get lost?
<seb128> will do
<mvo> I assume the "isutf8" tool is happy with the gettext output?
<mvo> tremolux: I think I found the pnago issue
<tremolux> mvo: oh yeah?
<mvo> it looks like a incorrect annoation in get_line_readonly() I'm testing building now to see if that is true or not
<seb128> mvo, yeah, other tools are happy with it
<jbicha> why do we ship xterm on the Desktop CD?
<mvo> seb128: I'm confused, I will give it the full force of my attention when this pango issue is solved
<tremolux> mvo: ah no kidding, thanks for checking into that!
<jbicha> I ask because of bug 129041, showing the .desktop in the default install is ugly but if people intentionally install it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 129041 in xterm "xterm icon available by default" [Low,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<jbicha> then they should have a launcher
<seb128> jbicha, somebody mentioned it was for the failsafe session earlier
<seb128> read the irclog for details ;-)
<seb128> mvo, ok, I dumped in the bug the infos I have and subscribed pitti
 * desrt clicks 'lightdm'
<seb128> mvo, but he said that a while ago
<seb128>  <pitti>        now I run into tons of trouble with assertions/crashes, having to call encode('UTF-8') everywhere (because Gtk expects UTF-8 strings, not unicode), and into all other sorts of type errors
<seb128> mvo, he did that in jockey http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jockey-hackers/jockey/trunk/revision/711
<seb128> well though in this case the string is coming from gettext and should be utf8
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> I know about the stdout issue
 * mvo scratches head
<seb128> mvo, debug your pango issue first, no hurry
<seb128> mvo, I'm done with what I have as debug ideas, I dumped that in the bug
<mvo> thanks seb128, much appreciated
<mvo> one pango crash fixed, but its crashing still :/
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone!
<micahg> seb128: I put bug 820773 in the sponsorship queue for after alpha3 to allow the libglew transition to actually happen, it just removes the provides for the unversioned dev packages so that anything that build-deps on the versioned ones won't be touched
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820773 in glew1.5 "glew1.5 shouldn't provide unversioned dev packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820773
<seb128> micahg, ok thanks
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<tremolux> seb128: hi!
<seb128> tremolux, could you add a small summary of what is new in software-center in a3 to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<seb128> if there is anything worth mentioning
<seb128> ?
<tremolux> seb128: sure, I will
<seb128> tremolux, thanks ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: sure thing
<desrt> wow.  that sucked hard.
<seb128> desrt, what?
<desrt> during the upgrade grub was trying to probe my partitions or something
<desrt> and it opened the mmc card reader
<desrt> and i guess the driver has a bug or something because it locked up grub and went into an extremely fast infinite loop of spewing messages to the console
<desrt> filling the console in 1 second or so, say
<desrt> so even if you press ^L your screen is full again in less than a second
<desrt> so i login, fuser -k mmcblk0
<desrt> and it opens it again with a new PID to retry
<desrt> i had to rename the device, then fuser -k on the renamed one (so it wouldn't find it again) to get out of that mess
<seb128> urg
<seb128> "fun"
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> i renamed it to a certain 4 letter word
 * desrt was getting pissed off
<desrt> anyway.. other than the usual flood of "this thing you don't care about crashed" dialogs, it seems pretty usable
<seb128> \o/
<mvo> seb128: I have dinner now, pango seems to be ok now, but tremolux needs to double check first if it wasn't fun flares or anything
<seb128> mvo, enjoy
<stgraber> hello, not sure if someone mentioned it here already but ISO testing found bug 820372
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820372 in ltsp "default session set to GNOME and fails. Should be Unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820372
<stgraber> which isn't an LTSP bug but a gnome-session one
<stgraber> LTSP calls /etc/X11/Xsession to start whatever is the default session (no parameter)
<stgraber> Xsession then starts gnome-session but without a --session= parameter which makes it fail
<stgraber> I think we had a fix in Natty to make it use a the right "default" session but that apparently got lost somewhere
<stgraber> was wondering what source package I should move that bug to?
<cyphermox> stgraber: what I would see was aside from the Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D entries there was an extra GNOME one that shouldn't be there
<cyphermox> (outside of ltsp)
<stgraber> with Edubuntu we have gnome-session-fallback installed so apparently gnome-session starts the fallback session then (instead of unity-3d => unity-2d => gnome-session-fallback) but on regular Ubuntu, it just fails
<cyphermox> mmkay, so which case is failing now?
<stgraber> calling "/etc/X11/Xsession" with no parameter doesn't start the default session on regular Ubuntu
<stgraber> the same thing on Edubuntu works but starts the session fallback instead of unity (which is wrong too)
<stgraber> simply calling "/etc/X11/Xsession" from a terminal on your system should reproduce the issue
<seb128> stgraber, can you check with didrocks when he's around?
<seb128> stgraber, or better assigned the bug to canonical desktop team
<seb128> we will sort it
<stgraber> seb128: ok, will do
<jbicha> -Werror=unused-but-set-variable is supposed to cause a build-failure if -Werror is used, right?
<jbicha> I just want to confirm whether I should open a FTBFS bug upstream for it
<dobey> jbicha: i would think that option would always cause that warning to be an error, but would not cause other warnings to also be errors. but i don't claim to know what gcc actually wants to do with it :)
<jbicha> ok, well upstream was building was -Werror so I'll go ahead and open the bug there, thanks!
<dobey> well, it's a change in the defaults somewhere; we had to fix a couple of those in ubuntuone stuff. so yeah, upstream should fix it, but it's really annoying when compile flags change out from under us :)
<jbicha> dobey: so you're saying that that warning didn't used to cause a build failure?
<jbicha> I don't understand gcc which was why I asked because it doesn't seem to me to be a critical warning at all
<dobey> jbicha: that warning didn't used to appear at all
<jbicha> oh, hmm
<dobey> jbicha: but in oneiric it does now
<dobey> yeah i don't know why it got changed to an error by default via flags
<jbicha> well I believe -Werror just treats all warnings as errors which will stop the build
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but -Werror=foo was added as a default in CFLAGS
<dobey> and not by upstream devs
<tkamppeter> Can someone help me with building a package? I have problems on the linking step.
<tkamppeter> It is argyll from this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ppa
<tkamppeter> It builds on Natty but not on Oneiric.
<tkamppeter> I need it to build on Oneiric to include it as part of the new Color Management support.
<dobey> tkamppeter: i don't see such a thing in that PPA, and everything in it has successful builds already
<tkamppeter> dobey, sorry, wrong link, he has tons of PPAs. Here we go: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/argyll-release
<tkamppeter> He built it only on Natty and older. The problem is when one takes the Natty version and tries to rebuild it on Oneiric.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> then pastebin the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tkamppeter> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/658851/
<dobey> that's a lot of compiler warnings, but it looks like you're missing X development libs
<tkamppeter> dobey, I have already checked that. They are installed.
<micahg> tkamppeter: probably an --as-needed issue then, the order of the libs matter
<tkamppeter> Also adding -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu to the linker command line (for the multiarch packages) does not help.
<tkamppeter> micahg, is there an "--as-needed" command line option to place somewhere?
<micahg> tkamppeter: well, the solution is to reorder the libs on the linker line
<tkamppeter> dobey, micahg, I can run the linker with the "ld" or "ld.bfd.real" command and I get only the warning
<tkamppeter> ld.bfd.real: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000000401280
<tkamppeter> and 0 as exit value.
<tkamppeter> But if I try to run the linked program I get
<tkamppeter> ./plot/plot
<tkamppeter> -bash: ./plot/plot: No such file or directory
<tkamppeter> dobey, micahg, ^^
<dobey> ok, i'm not sure. i'm not on your machine trying to build it, and can't easily try myself. but you're a developer, so i'm sure you'll figure it out :)
<micahg> tkamppeter: this explains it somewhat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition#How_to_Fix_a_Problem
<tkamppeter> micahg, thanks. I have tried a lot of such things. No I have replaced the linker by ld, which reduces the problem to the mentioned _start warning and only a few missing symbols.
<micahg> tkamppeter: I'm sorry I don't have more time to look at it right now, but maybe people in #ubuntu-motu could help if no one is around here
<chrisccoulson> wassup tkamppeter
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, "cc -o plot/plot  plot/plot_plot.o  spectro/libconv.a numlib/libnum.a -L/usr/lib -ldl -lrt -lX11 -lXext -lXxf86vm -lXinerama -lXrandr -lXau -lXdmcp -lXss -ltiff -lm -lpthread" should fix your problem
<chrisccoulson> (well, that would be the first thing i'd try. the ordering is wrong in any case)
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, now "plot" actually works.
<tkamppeter> What is the difference of your command line to the one in the package? How did you obtain this command line?
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, when linking an object, the linker only looks for symbols in libraries that are specified after it
<chrisccoulson> i think ;)
<micahg> IIRC, it was explained to me as with --as-needed and symbols not needed when encountering a library on the linker line are dropped
<micahg> s/and/any/
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, this recipe works!
<broder> is there any way to store the passphrase for an ssh key in the keyring non-transiently?
<RAOF> broder: What do you mean?  You in such a way as it's automatically available when your session is unlocked?
<broder> RAOF: i don't want to store my ssh key unencrypted, but i don't want to have to remember an extra password since i already have the keyring which is encrypted to my login password
<RAOF> Either gnome-keyring-daemon or seahorse does that.  I forget which.
<broder> the gnome-keyring-daemon will prompt me for the password to the ssh key and then store it for the duration of my session
<RAOF> One of the options there is “unlock whenever my keyring is unlocked”, isn't it?
<broder> oh, huh. yeah, that sounds like what i'm looking for
<broder> of course...i won't be able to test it until i get this new key whose passphrase i know onto my server...
<RAOF> Heh.
<broder> an unfortunate side effect of having locked down this laptop and removing all interesting key material before going to DEFCON...
<czajkowski> kenvandine: did that bug I logged recently make any sense, crash on start up of Gwibber on natty :s
<jbicha> broder: have fun!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-05
<kenvandine> czajkowski, unfortunately it is the most generic kind of bug report :/
<RAOF> Gah.  Is gtk-window-decorator eating large amounts of memory (on the order of 1GB of swap and hundreds of megabytes resident) for anyone else?
<TheMuso> Its stuff like that that concerns me re 3D/DX's work.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF! How are you?
<RAOF> Sitting in front of the fire with a grey and rainy day outside.
<RAOF> It's pretty nice :)
<didrocks> heh, enjoying winter? :)
<RAOF> Even better, I think it's possible that the many and varied bugs which made this i7 laptop entirely useless on oneiric have been squashed.
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<didrocks> RAOF: waow, so even a good day? :)
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's nice to be on a system which builds mesa in 15ish minutes.
<RAOF> If it proves to be stable, I might even throw the SSD in here too :).
<bschaefer> didrocks: Morning, I sent you the new patch at your ubuntu.com email (not sure which one you prefer)
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeah, saw that, I prefer ubuntu.com indeed, will push that to the ubuntu-desktop ppa! Thanks :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: no problem, let me know if anything unexpected happens!
<RAOF> didrocks: There's a shiny new wayland available for your MIRification.
<didrocks> RAOF: that's MIRacoulus! :) please revert the MIR state if not already the case :)
<RAOF> As in - set it to confirmed?  Done.
 * didrocks takes a new review
<didrocks> ok, changelog seems to please me :)
<didrocks> let me recheck the copyright stuff
<RAOF> Oh, and I'll send a patch upstream adding a COPYING.GPL-2 for wayland-scanner :)
<didrocks> RAOF: is that me or is there still no COPYING/LICENCE file?
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> also:
<didrocks> License: X11
<didrocks> License: X11
<didrocks> one should be enough to rule them all :)
<RAOF> It's a dep5 separate license stanza - both debian/* and wayland,protocol/* are under the X11 licence, so they each get a one-line License: X11 + a single full X11 license.
<didrocks> oh, this is speced?
<didrocks> first time I see that
<RAOF> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<didrocks> normally, I put that only in the first one
<RAOF> The relevant bit is the standalone license paragraph bit.
<didrocks> RAOF: indeed, interesting
<didrocks> thanks for that :)
<RAOF> I'm not sure if only putting it in the first one is strictly speaking compliant with DEP5 ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm not sure we will have a compliant DEP5 parser one day ;-)
<RAOF> There's already one floating around on debian-devel@, isn't there?
 * RAOF seems to recall one, at least.
<didrocks> indeed, but we need to know what to pu in Format-Specification:
<didrocks> there are two schools there, already ;)
<RAOF> Hah.
<didrocks> (the versionned or unversionned one)
<didrocks> I like the one you put
<didrocks> some other blocks on that and wants the versionned svn one
<didrocks> (even with some unreachable url ;))
<RAOF> Now that DEP5 describes itself as stable I don't see why you wouldn't refer to that.
<didrocks> agreed, but this is still under discussion :)
<didrocks> (what should be there)
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<didrocks> and I agree with your approach, it's the one I use
<RAOF> I'll just assume that the approach we use will end up winning, as it's clearly correct ;P
<didrocks> ok, so COPYING/LICENSE missing, and we will be there
<didrocks> all the rest is good :)
<didrocks> RAOF: same do I :-)
<didrocks> so*
<didrocks> RAOF: just ping me once you can upload a version with the right copying, I'll trust you and push it away even while being in the desktop summit
<didrocks> (just change the bug status)
<RAOF> So I need to add a copy of the GPL, then mark as... fix released?  Fix committed?
<didrocks> RAOF: just confirmed, I'll set then as fix committed as a "ack"
<didrocks> and then, will mess with our servers to promote it
<didrocks> copy some blablabla :)
<didrocks> and set to fix released
<RAOF> Funky.
<RAOF> And then I can upload mesa.
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<didrocks> yeah, I try to enforce a sane workflow
<didrocks> already happened being pinged between the ack and the actual promotion
<didrocks> that way, I can track what I didn't finish
<didrocks> or another archive admin can do the promotion
<RAOF> Cool.
<didrocks> RAOF: so, this is to build some mesa modules depending on wayland, right?
<didrocks> will be in a new package I guess?
<RAOF> didrocks: Does the COPYING file need to be in the .orig.tar.gz, or can it be in the diff?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, RAOF what's the word on the street about A3?
<didrocks> RAOF: ha hem, depends on our relationship with upstream ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: normally no
<didrocks> RAOF: if it's for a really short period of time, it's ok, even debian in the NEW queue accepts that
<RAOF> didrocks: It's for the Wayland EGL platform; there won't be a new package for it, it'll just roll in.
<didrocks> rickspencer3: after quite some respins, sounds good. The feature is finished now and we already pushed some nice pending fixes :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Roger.  I'll add COPYING in the diff, upload a new revision with that, set the status and then ping you mercilessly until it happens.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, did you alreadsy upload colord into Ubuntu? It did not appear in Universe yet.
<didrocks> RAOF: how dare you doing that mercilessly? :(
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm off in 1h to take my plane for desktop summit btw ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: I can then mercilessly ignore you :p
<RAOF> :)
<didrocks> RAOF: i'll have a look this evening and do the promotion ;)
<didrocks> or maybe in Amsterdam airport, we'll see
<RAOF> tkamppeter: I didn't upload colord to Ubuntu; it's near the top of Debian NEW, then I was going to sync.  If you'd like it right right now I can upload straight to Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, it is about the MIR for Ubuntu. but if you put it into Ubuntu now, it will also undergo a NEW process. Will it need the NEW process and the MIR for Ubuntu also if it gets synced?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: I'm not actually sure - didrocks, if you're still there, do new packages from Debian need to go through Ubuntu NEW, too?
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, they need to, but if it's a sync from debian, it's just a button push away :)
<didrocks> as it has already been acked by debian
<RAOF> didrocks: Right; that's what I thought.  We don't double-scrutinize.
<didrocks> no, we have enough to do already ;)
<tkamppeter> RAOF, didrocks, so I wait for the sync to appear. And only then I have to do the MIR?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: you can prepare the MIR already
<didrocks> tkamppeter: then, just have to copy/paste it
<didrocks> tkamppeter: but please, prepare it carefully, tells the exact rationale and what deps on it (non deprecated ui not like gnome-color-manager)
<didrocks> RAOF: is colord big?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, OK.
<RAOF> didrocks: No, not big.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks ;)
<didrocks> (huge then? :p)
<RAOF> Heh.  A couple of hundred K
<didrocks> ok, good enough ;)
<RAOF> But the actual debs are on my ssd in the other machine, so that's a ballpark figure.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, we need to add also some standard color profile package? Can that get big?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: That can get pretty much arbitrarily huge; easily 20MB.  We wouldn't ship that on the CD, though.  We'd ship a tiny subset.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, didrocks: My biggest concern for a CM in Oneiric is that Argyll (the support for color calibration devices) does not build on Oneiric.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: that can be a blocker then, indeed
<desrt> good morning fellow europe-dwellers!
<RAOF> colord itself has support for colour calibration though, doesn't it?
<RAOF> desrt: You're fooling noone!
<desrt> isn't it grand to be in europe this morning?
<desrt> RAOF: i don't need to try hard to convince people that i'm in europe.  desktop summit begins tomorrow, after all
<RAOF> I'm sure this is all just cover to conceal the fact that you've built a teleporter.
<RAOF> It's the only explaination for the known facts.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I do not really know whether colord supports calibration devices, I think rather not. And CM without calibration support does not make much sense.
<desrt> incorrect.  boeing built one, air canada bought it from them, and i hired their services.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Yeah, that's true.
<RAOF> The devils!  I knew those aircraft manufacturers were hiding something.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, didrocks, a lot to do before FF and in addition, I have a session on Desktop Summit on Wed.
<desrt> RAOF: this particular transporter is somewhat slower than the ones you may remember from star trek
<desrt> takes 8 hours, all in all, for the transport
<desrt> with some rather obnoxious preparation required for an hour or two before you even begin using it
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> didrocks: hey
<desrt> didrocks: i guess you're flying later today?
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I'm leaving in 40 minutes for the airport, then Lyon -> Amsterdam -> Berlin
<desrt> dbarth: good morning
<didrocks> desrt: just the time to still push some stuff to break oneiric before leaving (6 this morning and counting…)
<desrt> good.  seb isn't awake yet.
<didrocks> I guess not ;)
<didrocks> oh, 7 now!
<didrocks> desrt: are you going to the pre-registration this evening?
<desrt> i didn't know of it
<desrt> i guess i should :)
<desrt> where is it?
<didrocks> desrt: https://www.desktopsummit.org/program/pre-registration
<desrt> sounds good
<desrt> didrocks: sounds KLMish
<mvo> didrocks: my plan exactly, upload new apt with tons of $stuff, leave for the weekend
<mvo> didrocks: have a good trip!
<desrt> mvo: it's the best way to do it
<didrocks> mvo: thanks a lot, have a good oneiric breakage :-)
<desrt> that way when someone get angry friday evening they've either calmed down or (better yet) fixed it by monday
<dbarth> desrt: good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: There you go.  Now with COPYING.GPL-2.
<didrocks> dbarth: FYI, brandon sent to me the xapian patch, the tests passes there, I pushed that to the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks, I'll do the promotion at the airport I guess
 * didrocks still needs to shave and prepare the laptop-pack
<dbarth> didrocks: yup, read that this morning
<desrt> ...you know you work too hard when...
<didrocks> sucks that the Lyon airport doesn't have any free wifi :/
<desrt> christ
<desrt> for how expensive it is to get there, you think they'd atleast give you free wifi
<didrocks> desrt: I don't think it's the same company TBH ;)
<desrt> indeed.  ripoffs all around :)
<desrt> the free wifi at frankfurt is quite a new thing...
<desrt> it's only in the lounge, it seems
<desrt> but they didn't even have it here before
<didrocks> oh ok, at least, amsterdam is nice for that (2x30 minutes)
<desrt> lol
<desrt> inf*30 minutes if you know how to use ifconfig hw
<mvo> didrocks: its a geek gathering, no need for shaving
<mvo> desrt: clam-down or fix> good thinking!
<didrocks> mvo: I want to pass the security still :p
<mvo> lol
<desrt> didrocks: i think your beard needs to be a bit longer before you get profiled
<jbicha> didrocks: could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/transmission/transmission-2.33/+merge/70233
<jbicha> or I could have someone else do it
<mvo> jbicha: I will do it, didrocks needs to shave
<jbicha> mvo: thanks
<mvo> looks good, uploaded
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, even after two months of hard beard work, I didn't succeed :)
<didrocks> jbicha: FYI, lib* MIRed
<desrt> didrocks: ah.  haven't shaved since i saw you, then?
<desrt> me neither :D
<didrocks> desrt: I hadn't shave since last rally TBH ;)
<didrocks> or even a week before, the Qt contributor summit I guess
<desrt> i did at the rally
<desrt> but otherwise, pretty similar situation
<desrt> i say you keep it
<didrocks> desrt: too late ;)
<desrt> i had a feeling :p
<desrt> "hadn't" has a certain implication
<didrocks> indeed :)
 * desrt goes for a coffee then a plane
<desrt> see you tonight
<didrocks> desrt: see you tonight!
 * didrocks goes now, see you!
<tkamppeter> I succeeded, I got Argyll compiled!
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, \o/
<chrisccoulson> hi everyone :)
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, doing well
<rickspencer3> I had a nice dinner with huats and his family last night
<rickspencer3> that guy is so cool and kind
<tjaalton> slomo: hey, you're the gstreamer maintaner, right? I've got some mp3's that fail to play in banshee, and at least one of them makes it crash. Apparently it's a gstreamer bug, would you like the files somewhere to debug it?
<slomo> tjaalton: does it crash with totem too?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, huats is really nice ;-)
<slomo> tjaalton: file a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org against gstreamer, best with a sample file
<tjaalton> slomo: yes, though totem is completely broken atm on oneiric
<tjaalton> slomo: ok I'll do that. once I recover the account :)
<seb128> tjaalton, how broken?
<tjaalton> seb128: doesn't start, crashes
<seb128> tjaalton, try uninstalling totem-plugins?
<slomo> tjaalton: and rhythmbox or gst123 maybe? :)
<tjaalton> seb128: that did it
<tjaalton> slomo: ah, installed gst123, thanks
<seb128> ok, that's the same issue ricotz was mentioning then
<seb128> tjaalton, do you use i386 or amd64?
<tjaalton> yeah I filed a bug which had a dupe already
<tjaalton> amd64
<seb128> ricotz says it's the libpeas update which create the issue but it works for me
<seb128> wondering if that's amd64 specific
<tjaalton> slomo: yeah totem and gst123 both hang too. vlc plays the file
<tjaalton> sweet, some files play on oneiric when they didn't on natty
<slomo> tjaalton: ok, file a bug please
<tjaalton> slomo: yep
<tjaalton> I filed one on lp already, will do the same on b.g.o
<tjaalton> the source flac had some glitches, maybe gst doesn't like those on the mp3
<slomo> tjaalton: if it's a plain mp3 that definitely isn't the problem
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<tjaalton> slomo: ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> preparing for a quiet week next week with everyone at the desktop summit ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, "quiet", you wish
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you realize that ff is next week and since everybody will be at the summit you will have to handle desktop by yourself? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> maybe i should book vacation ;)
<tjaalton> slomo: you don't happen to have 0.11 somewhere packaged?
<slomo> tjaalton: nope, and there's no reason for you to try it anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nah, there is not slacking away from this one :p don't worry kenvandine will be around as well ;-)
<tjaalton> slomo: ok :)
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, is gnome-codec-install still required nowadays?
<slomo> seb128: i don't know, do you have something else that replaces it? in aptdaemon or something?
<seb128> slomo, I don't know exactly what it's doing and if aptdaemon provide that
<seb128> that's what I'm trying to check :p
<slomo> seb128: if a gstreamer plugin is missing it will be called by the application through gstreamer to ask to user to install the package(s) that are required for the plugins
<seb128> slomo, what there any logic in gnome-codec-install or just the "install that package" code?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't forget to move your tb WI to beta1 btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i did that already didn't i?
<slomo> seb128: what do you mean with logic? it displays gtk windows and uses apt to search for and install the required packages
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client still has 4 items on a3
<seb128> slomo, I meant the "gst element to binary package mapping"
<seb128> slomo, seems that aptdaemon could handle what you describe, I will have a look ;-)
<slomo> seb128: yes, that's in there (but all the information required is inside the apt database)
<seb128> slomo, trying to get synaptic of the CD and to stop using gtk2 as well
<slomo> seb128: gnome-codec-install does not depend on synaptic anymore iirc
<slomo> mvo changed that... but yes, iirc aptdaemon provides the functionality and that's what you're using now anyway, right?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> slomo, indeed, "python-aptdaemon-gtk | synaptic (>= 0.57.8)"
<seb128> it showed in my rdepends on synaptic call
<seb128> but I didn't check is was an or depends
<seb128> ok, so it just needs to gtk2->gtk3
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did jasoncwarner_ came back to you about the decision of the email client for Oneiric?
<seb128> lut huats
<chrisccoulson> seb128, he's travelling isn't he?
<huats> hello seb128 !
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he was yesterday for sure, dunno if he's still
<huats> and hello everyone !
<seb128> huats, ca va ? tu donnes une bonne image des français c'est bien ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i asked him on wednesday, but he didn't get back to me
<huats> seb128, oh really nice to hear :)
<chrisccoulson> he might have been asleep though ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, he's probably still somewhat between travelling and fighting jetlag
<seb128> huats, on dirait que rickspencer3 trouves les français bien sympatiques ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i should call his cell phone and wake him ;)
<huats> seb128, après rickspencer3 donne une bonne image des américains aussi :) he fed my kid yesterday evening :)
<huats> héhé tant mieux !
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you know whether GNOME 3 has a successor for the gnome-color-manager, for example somewhere in g-c-c? Or was this functionality dropped?
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's in gnome-control-center
<huats> rickspencer3, please the next time don't say to théo the time you woke up... because this morning he woke me up at 6:35...
<seb128> tkamppeter, but we don't built yet because we need to get colord first for that
<tkamppeter> seb128, so it only needs a rebuild of g-c-c after colord is in?
<rickspencer3> huats, ah yes, I certain the fault is all mine
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<huats> rickspencer3, ;)
<huats> seb128, and you might have not noticed but I also did an update yesterday :D
<seb128> huats, see that's the issue, when rickspencer3 talks people to listen and do what he says :p
<rickspencer3> lol
<tkamppeter> seb128, so I will close the gnome-color-manager bug. No MIR needed, all needed already in GNOME3, so one WI less.
<rickspencer3> seb128, oh don't I wish!
<seb128> huats, yeah, nice to see you doing some desktop work ;-)
<huats> seb128, indeed  :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, great
<huats> seb128, you should move to Toulouse I might do even more ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128 should move to Toulouse!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> huats, rickspencer3: in fact I'm moving to Berlin today :p
<rickspencer3> seb128, ah, enjoy!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<huats> :)
<jbicha> tkamppeter: I don't think gnome-color-manager was completely killed, gnome still has a source package
<jbicha> maybe we don't need what's left
<seb128> jbicha, it's clearly not "needed"
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> it's like gpm which still has the statistics ui
<seb128> you can use that but you don't "need" it
<tkamppeter> jbicha, I have moved to g-c-c anyway as this seems to be the standard now.
<seb128> mvo, can we drop the update-notifier recommends to a suggests?
<seb128> mvo, or do you prefer to get it ported to aptdaemon for the few things it uses synaptic for?
<seb128> mvo, hey btw ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I would like to port it, I think its staightforward. I will check after lunch
<mvo> is it the only remainaing one?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> mvo, I had gnome-codec-install on my list but that as an error, it as an | synaptic
<seb128> mvo, I just confirmed on a3 live session, nothing goes away if I uninstall synaptic
<seb128> it's only there because update-notifier recommends it
<tjaalton> slomo: filed gnome bug 656018 and linked the lp bug to it
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656018 in don't know "crash playing some mp3's" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656018
<slomo> tjaalton: please get backtraces of the crashes with gdb
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<tjaalton> does gstreamer use ffmpeg for mp3's?
<tjaalton> libgstffmpeg
<tjaalton> can't find ddeb for libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<ronoc_> mvo, ping
<ronoc_> mvo, where can I find info about the proposed property informing of a restart
<ronoc_> just did an upgrade but didn't see anything obvious at a glance on the transaction props on d-feet
 * ronoc_ makes coffee
<mvo> ronoc_: did you restart aptdaemon? it should be there?
<ronoc_> mvo, what is the name of the property ?
<ronoc_> mvo, when did this prop land in oneiric ?
<ronoc_> if it only landed yesterday then I need a restart
<ronoc_> mvo, ping you there, I need to leave shortly for the airport and was hoping to finish this off on the plane
<seb128> ronoc_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76161103/aptdaemon_0.43%2Bbzr662-0ubuntu1_0.43%2Bbzr663-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> ronoc_, that landed a week ago
<seb128> ronoc_, RebootRequired?
<mvo> ronoc_: hold on a sec, I fire up d-feet
<mvo> ronoc_: with current oneiric I do: start software-center to get aptdaemon started, open d-feet, filer for apt on the system bus, go to org.debian.apt and I have the RebootRequired property there under "properties"
<mvo> ronoc_: do you see a different result?
<ronoc_> mvo, ah its on the apt interface, sorry i was looking at the transaction
<ronoc_> mvo, seb128 thanks
<mvo> ronoc_: great, have fun!
<mvo> ronoc_: and safe travels too
<ronoc_> mvo, thanks :)
<davmor2> guys left clicking on rubbish bin doesn't seem to opening the rubbish bin, is this one of the shortcuts not working?
<fagan> Ewww found a bug in ubiquity
<fagan> Oh I think I know what might be going on
<fagan> Nope something else :/
<mterry> FYI, I likely will have to sign off a few hours early today
<seb128> mterry, don't worry between people on holidays and those flying to desktop summit nobody will notice ;-)
<mterry> seb128, fair  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> seb128, when do you leave?
<seb128> kenvandine, in 35 minutes
<kenvandine> seb128, i uploaded cimi's gtk patch, i am sure you noticed
<kenvandine> any complaints yet?
<seb128> kenvandine, I did
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I'm quite happy about it
<seb128> running gedit stopped spamming stdout with warnings it seems
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> oh... really?
<kenvandine> maybe gwibber has gotten less verbose too :)
 * kenvandine is cleaning up all the json warnings now
<davmor2> kenvandine: do you just not sleep?
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, those were displayed on most gtk applications
<kenvandine> davmor2, rarely :)
<seb128> sleep is for the weaks as asac say :p
<kenvandine> yup!
<davmor2> seb128: plenty of sleep when your dead says I :)
<kenvandine> i've been up until 3am every night this week...
<kenvandine> and my kids make sure i am up by 6:30 or 7
<seb128> kenvandine, stop working so late!
<kenvandine> i have lots of features i want to get into gwibber before FF :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> brb session restart
<kenvandine> i'll rest on vacation next month
<davmor2> kenvandine: I've just noticed something on the new gwibber in comparison to the old not sure if it is a bug or correct though, old shows the picture of the person retweeting, new shows the original tweeter picture and say shared by the retweeter,  I'm assuming it's correct :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> kenvandine, btw I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, if you can join the meeting in 1:30 that would be nice
<seb128> just point to that and say that pitti will be back next week
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> (though at the gir hackfest)
<kenvandine> davmor2, indeed... that is because we do native retweets now
<seb128> we are a bit late and dx as well so still quite some landing to do
<kenvandine> so the native retweet displays the original tweet, intact
<kenvandine> late on what?
<davmor2> kenvandine: nice good to know it's working correctly then :)
<kenvandine> seb128, Beta3?  i assume you mean alpha3 :)
 * kenvandine will correct
<kenvandine> seb128, oh you mean the unity updates
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, I fixed it
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> dunno if that's the gtk update, seems likely it, but I'm happy that gedit stopped spamming stdout :p
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't think there will be lot to discuss at the meeting this week anyway
<seb128> the fun is going to be next week with ff rush
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think we should enable the empathy call ui?
<kenvandine> seb128, i think a lot of that output was menu related
<kenvandine> and cimi's local menubar thing might have quieted that
<seb128> yeah, seems likely
<kenvandine> i don't know... i haven't even tried it
<kenvandine> that is just the clutter-gst refactoring for calls, right?
<seb128> kenvandine, that seems like something that we should land next week if we want to land it this cycle
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> ev mentioned he wants still to use libcheese as well
<seb128> we will need mirs for cheese, clutter-gst, mx
<seb128> then to move camerabin to good
<kenvandine> do you see any issues with those MIRs?
<seb128> not sure if we should have a look at packaging gnome-contacts thing as well
<seb128> kenvandine, no, they just need to be done ;-)
<kenvandine> i would so love to have that
<kenvandine> but man... so limited on time!
<seb128> indeed
<kenvandine> is rodrigo going to desktop summit?
<seb128> well let's see what we can get done next week
<seb128> no
<seb128> he's back from holidays on sunday
<kenvandine> maybe he can package gnome-contacts :)
<seb128> and desktop summit conf days are saturday to monday
<seb128> so he figured it was not worth to fly on monday
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> so yeah, he should be around next week
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, would you be interested by working on any of those things we just discussed by any chance? ;-)
<seb128> ok, time to go to the airport, see you everybody
<micahg> kenvandine: so, you'll remove gwibber from indicator-messages now that it's seeded? :)
<kenvandine> micahg, yup
<kenvandine> doing it now
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, do you know when ted is going to do another indicator-messages release?
<chrisccoulson> there's 2 changes i'd really like to get in :)
<kenvandine> not this week :)
<kenvandine> i think he will be back monday though
<chrisccoulson> ie, r220 and r221 from trunk ;)
<kenvandine> oh, in trunk already?
<kenvandine> i can backport those
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, awesome, thanks :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, good timing, i was just about to hit enter to dput indicator-messages :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, you should make thunderbird default to the ubuntu font :)
<OwaisL> Hey guys, does a Unity LauncherEntry emit any signals upon click? like indicators emit user-dislay/server-display ?
<jbicha> kenvandine: would you be able to rescue transmission from the new queue it's been stuck in?
<kenvandine> jbicha, sorry, now
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days
<jbicha> kenvandine: oh, wasn't aware there was a schedule, thanks!
<kenvandine> jbicha, anytime!
<jbicha> oh, and that's an archive admin job anyway, not something core-dev can do I guess
<kenvandine> yeah
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-06
<AfC> Every time I attempt to upgrade, apt is telling me it wants to remove gnome-shell and replace it with the entire compiz+unity+canonicalone stack.
<AfC> This has been going on for well over a week. Any idea what the problem is?
<dupondje> This is annoying, progressbar of an copy/move action doesn't show anymore in gnome3 after switching to another app
<dupondje> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655934
<ubot2> Gnome bug 655934 in File and Folder Operations "Nautilus progress dialog not visible in gnome-shell's overview" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-08-07
<kieppie> hi all. is there any word on gnome-3 desktop/shell on ubuntu? I'd really like to try that rather than unity. I've tried the PPA, but it's nowhere near usable
<micahg> kieppie: it's in oneiric already
<kieppie> micahg: that's fantastic. will have to wait for the 11.10.01 then...
<kieppie> hmmmmm
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-30
<robru> oh, well mission-control-5 can't launch because "there's already one running" or whatever. empathy opens but I can't see my contact list or join any chat rooms
<robru> I'll update and see if it fixes it
<Shred00> is the chromium builds project dead?  i have sent several messages to various team members about the fact that the builds are months stale and nobody has even bothered to respond.
<micahg> Shred00: for the moment, I'm collecting names of interested parties willing to help maintain it so that once it's started again it can hopefully continue, are you interested?
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<mlankhorst> heya
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> can someone try edit->preferences in rb and see if it crashes?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<larsu> seb128, long time no see. How is it going?
<seb128> larsu, Hey lars! good to see you, how is GUADEC?
<larsu> seb128, fantastic. Too many french people, though
<seb128> larsu: there is no such thing that "too many french people"
<larsu> I think not.
<larsu> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks, although the weekend was quite busy. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, w.e was quite busy here as well with GUADEC ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you go to see the olympics' start? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> busy drinking beer?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not only
<seb128> we sat on the beach and went swimming as well
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i watched the opening ceremony of the olympics on tv. but we had family round on saturday, and i had to do a barbecue
<seb128> oh, fun
<seb128> you finally have summer weather then?
<chrisccoulson> heh, not anymore ;)
<chrisccoulson> we had summer for a week, but it's going to return to unsettled weather again this week
<seb128> ok, seems it was the same in Frane
<seb128> France
<chrisccoulson> mmmm, coffee
<seb128> coffee would be good
<seb128> hey desktopers
<cyphermox> hey seb128
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128: pretty good
<cyphermox> you?
<cyphermox> how was guadec?
<cyphermox> didn't have too many issues with dhcp? :D
<seb128> cyphermox, quite good, the conference is very well organized this year
<seb128> we are still there, hack days going on until wednesdat
<seb128> y
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> >dhcp: no, I though that's because I was still on precise
<seb128> but it turned out it's because I'm still on 32bits :p
<seb128> will teach people who make fun of my not being on 64b ;-)
<cyphermox> ha, yes, that would make sense
<Laney> phew
<Laney> bisecting at the package level isn't fun
<Laney> but it looks like the new dconf breaks edit→preferences in rb
<Laney> downgrading dconf-gsettings-backend dconf-service to 0.12.1-2 gets it back
<Laney> bug 1020195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020195 in wingpanel "Wingpanel credits are hilarious" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020195
<Laney> bug 1030295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030295 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox crashes when 'Preferences' is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030295
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, could you get a debug stacktrace on the bug?
<seb128> #25 0x00007f71b8e5c636 in ?? () from /tmp/tmpij18M1/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules/libdconfsettings.so
<seb128> the retracer didn't get those
<Laney> ok let's see
<seb128> Laney, unping
<Laney> oh, no need?
<seb128> Laney, we got one here
<Laney> ack
<seb128> Laney, desrt says it's a rb issue, they just got lucky is was not triggering a segfault before
<Laney> seb128: fair enough, do you or desrt have any more insight to offer in an upstream bug?
<seb128> Laney, could you try rb git to see if that's still an issue?
<seb128> Laney, desrt says the warnings were there before the dconf update
<seb128> Laney, but previous dconf were not delaying use so you got the unref errors but not the "try to use unrefed object" issues
<Laney> seb128: still segfaulted
<seb128> Laney, "great" ;-)
<Laney> :P
<seb128> Laney, can you send the bug upstream?
<Laney> I can, but I suspect desrt's description would be more useful
<seb128> Laney, ok, I will report it with him, that makes sense
<Laney> I don't mind doing it, but I wouldn't be able to add much more than "it crashes with current dconf and here's the trace"
<Laney> ;-)
<Laney> anyway at least I now know how to get around that so can upload it for that other bug
<seb128> Laney, did you upload rb already?
<Laney> no
<seb128> Laney, wait, desrt has a one liner fix for the issue
<Laney> oh, great, I was in the middle of downgrading dconf
<seb128> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680842
<ubot2> Gnome bug 680842 in general "preferences: don't free consumed floating GVariant" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> Laney, can you test the patch?
<Laney> seb128: sure. I'll roll it into my upload if it works
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi :)
<ricotz> kenvandine, is there already an ETA the webapps updates landing in quantal/precise? i am most curious about the bamf update
<kenvandine> eta is "soon"
<kenvandine> libunity-webapps should land in universe today
<kenvandine> which the bamf patches depend on
<ricotz> kenvandine, i see ;)
<seb128> Laney, did you test?
<Laney> yep, working
<ricotz> kenvandine, what is the rational for have a libunity-webapps rather than integration it into the current libunity?
<kenvandine> ricotz, we have bamf and unity patches, but they both depend on libunity-webapps.  so we need to land that first
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> testing extracting a cd now :P
<kenvandine> ricotz, it was developed separately
<kenvandine> maybe someday it can be merged
<kenvandine> we'll see
<ricotz> kenvandine, alright
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks so far :)
<kenvandine> np
<ricotz> seb128, Laney, hi :)
<Laney> hiya
<Laney> looks like transmageddon ships some more files i want to put elsewhere too
<Laney> grr
<micahg> "Please remove transmageddon from teh Ubuntu archive" :D
<ricotz> Laney, oh, really then you probably want to do this in debian if there werent a freeze
<micahg> you can still do it in Debian with experimental
<ricotz> micahg, oh no ;P
<Laney> micahg: even worse is that I want to SRU them into precise too
<micahg> ricotz: was just jokiing :)
<micahg> Laney: hrm, new codecs in an SRU sounds like a bad idea
<ricotz> micahg, ;)
<Laney> no
<Laney> it's just presets
<ricotz> Laney, maybe you like to look into sru'ing librsvg to drop the gtk2 stuff?
<Laney> errrr
<Laney> would I? why? ^o)
<micahg> Laney: well, maybe SRU them in one shot
<ricotz> Laney, heh
<Laney> n
<Laney> oops, you are not apt
<ricotz> oh and ibus update, too bad it isnt 1.4.99
<Laney> feel free ;-)
<ricotz> yeah i am tempted but this wouldnt be only one package
<ricotz> it is quite needed already for gnome
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hi :)
<robert_ancell> ricotz, hello
<ricotz> robert_ancell, just wanted to say that the libgdata-dev package is missing some deps like liboauth-dev and libgcr-base-dev
<robert_ancell> ricotz, sounds like merge request time!
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hmm, only two lines
<robert_ancell> ricotz, you don't have upload privs?
<ricotz> robert_ancell, no
<robert_ancell> ricotz, ok, will do
<ricotz> robert_ancell, thanks, ah irc liboauth-dev and libgcr-3-dev
<robert_ancell> ricotz, just the ones from the .pc files?
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<Laney> I don't know how this RB SRU can work given the transmageddon issue
<Laney> I suppose I could merge the preset files?
<ricotz> Laney, just curious RB sru for 2.97?
<Laney> no, for bug 945987
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 945987 in rhythmbox "No Settings are available in "Preferred format", only preset defaults are used" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945987
<seb128> Laney, what transmageddon issue? or file conflict?
<ricotz> Laney, i see, it would good to get a new upstream releases sru'ed soon to fix the severe memleaks
<Laney> yes, file conflict
<Laney> actually
<seb128> Laney, just give it a different name and use that one in the profile?
<Laney> http://git.gnome.org/browse/transmageddon/commit/?id=5a25dfee615dbf5fa33d5b456ec54468a81bb362
<seb128> Laney, or do a transmageddon SRU with it to drop the file
<seb128> it's dropped in quantal
<Laney> AFAICT the names have to be what they are
<seb128> Laney, ok, so SRU transmageddon with this patch and Conflicts,Replaces it I guess?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> with the << version
 * bcurtiswx waves
<jbicha> any core dev interested in uploading ubuntu-docs to Precise & Quantal?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-31
<RAOF> Boo. system-config-printer requires the user to be in the lpadmin group, or it pops up an *entirely* unhelpful login dialog.
<jbicha> RAOF: and normal users aren't in that group by default, right?
<RAOF> Correct.
<RAOF> So, by default, no one on a freshly installed Ubuntu system will be able to add a printer.
<jbicha> yeah, that's a nasty bug that we've had for a while
<jbicha> the first user is special though, isn't it?
<RAOF> No.
<jbicha> oh maybe I'm confused by a different bug then
<RAOF> Got a bug reference? Or shall I file one.
<jbicha> maybe I was thinking of bug 653132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653132 in system-config-printer ""Add Printer" dialog requests root password if user is not in Configure Printers group" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653132
<robru> Anybody else blown away by the quality of LibreOffice? I'd been avoiding trying it for *so long* because I had such a poor opinion of OpenOffice, but I'm just trying it now for the first time and it's just so sexy!
<topyli> robru: it has improved hugely. i had to create some slides for a presentation and thus forced to use it. i've always thought openoffice was a bit meh. but these days, it's actually pretty nice. also, its RAM footprint is *way* smaller than it used to be
<robru> topyli: yeah! I'd been using Abiword all this time just for the smaller RAM footprint, but lately I've been having lots of problems with AbiWord generally rendering things wrong, screwing up formatting, and now crashing... so I gave LibreOffice a try and I'm quite impressive.
<topyli> robru: yes i don't know why but abiword is a rare example of things actually getting worse rather than better
<robru> glad I'm not the only one suffering. But now that LibreOffice is so much better I guess it doesn't matter. Have you used the spreadsheet much? Does it compare to Gnumeric? (I've only used Gnumeric and I've never had a single problem with it)
<topyli> i don't use spreadsheet stuff enough to compare, but from what i hear gnumeric is still king
<robru> ahhh
<robru> topyli, g'night! I'm off to bed at the moment ;-)
<topyli> for writing i usually use lyx. i only really use libreoffice for presentations when i have to make one
<topyli> robru: sweet dreams :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey desktopers
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, good, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is tb supposed to use network-manager?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what for? offline detection?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> it can do, but i disabled it a little while ago because it was really unreliable
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tb has been a disaster for me while travelling to GUADEC, Didier said it was the same for him
<chrisccoulson> ah, perhaps i should fix that ;)
<mitya57> seb128 or someone: can you please change bug 1030335 status back to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030335 in libsecret "[MIR] libsecret" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030335
<mitya57> I wanted to close #1018630 instead
<seb128> mitya57, done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, issues include:
<seb128> - it didn't notice it was offline
<seb128> which has some side effect
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd definitely expect that :)
<mitya57> thanks
<seb128> - it tries to send email rather than do "send later"
<seb128> it fails to safe drafts
<seb128> since it tries to store them on the imap
<seb128> which is not available
<seb128> - it keeps spinning and use power for nothing
<chrisccoulson> seb128, want to report a bug?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure, I wanted to check if that was a known issue first
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm aware of it. i turned off the NM integration a few months back because of another issue where it always started offline
<chrisccoulson> (both for firefox and tbird)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I also had a weird issue that when coming back online it failed to store the messages to the "sent" box, I retried like 5 times and hit cancel at the end
<jpds> Can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031034 ? And give their opinion?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1031034 in gnome-settings-daemon "Breaks with smart card auth with pkcs11" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1031261
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1031261 in thunderbird "offline detection doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, was n-m integration working in tb 11?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks. no, that's not been working for a while (more than a year)
<chrisccoulson> heh, you didn't use apport. i guess i'll let you off for that ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so not a regression from the LTS at lts
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, libexttextcat ... is 3.3.1 an unstable version? do we want to track that for quantalo or stay on 3.2?
<Sweetshark> seb128: me checks ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: 3.3.1 is what libreoffice upstream ships 3.6 with, so I would consider it stable ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: btw I might be not too responsive in the afternoon: doctors appointment.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, so we can sync the new libexttextcat from Debian? or do you want to test libreoffice built with the new version first?
<thumper> hi seb128
<seb128> thumper, hey, how are you?
<thumper> seb128: who maintains the gpu blacklist for unity support?
<thumper> seb128: mostly ok :)
<seb128> thumper, when you see Neil please remind him we need unity fixed for the new dbus
<thumper> seb128: trying to work out what our minimum supported gpus
<thumper> seb128: I noticed the other day that my other machine was blacklisted when in fact it works fine
<thumper> seb128: does neil know about it?
<seb128> thumper, it's hardcoded in nux code, so your team
<thumper> seb128: I got told it is managed by distro
 * thumper is confused
<seb128> thumper, yeah, he told me he would have a look thursday, then friday, then during the w.e
<seb128> thumper, what card do you have?
<thumper> seb128: it is my sony vaio sz2xp back at home
<thumper> seb128: jason asks "are you ok if we remove things from that list?"
<seb128> thumper, sure
<thumper> seb128: one of those first intel/nvida dual ones
<seb128> thumper, I would suggest you open a bug with the id of your card
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> thumper, sorry, GUADEC wifi fails
<seb128> thumper, not sure what went through, but open a bug with your card ID, and maybe look at the nux logs to see why it was on the list
<thumper> seb128: np
<thumper> seb128: I'll chase with jay et al about blacklist review
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, still around?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> bad
<seb128> oh :-(
<cyphermox> I screwed up my NM upload yesterday
<seb128> utch
<cyphermox> fix is building on all arches now
<seb128> ok, great
<cyphermox> it's not *terrible*, but there's at least one true failure case, and I don't know why the failover dns stuff didn't kick in
<seb128> cyphermox, I just wanted to point that I assigned you bug #1030463, but no hurry for it, it's just that obexd will need to be updated to build with the current eds
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030463 in obexd "Update to 0.47" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030463
<seb128> could be a mterry (+1) thing as well for today :p
<cyphermox> ah, right. saw it
 * mterry looks up
<chrisccoulson> heh, eds, :(
<cyphermox> I can do it; should be a few minutes
<jcastro> pitti: you didn't mention it in your blog, did bastien's team win in football?
<sabdfl> hiya
<sabdfl> oww
<cyphermox> seb128: obexd still ftbfs because of libebook :(  I'll start porting it
<jbicha> seb128: hi, is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu/revision/250 ok?
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, why I'm not included on those GNOME iso emails ;-)
<jbicha> haha
<seb128> jbicha, robert_ancell forwarded me that earlier
<jbicha> it's not ready for everybody yet but I'll keep you in the loop in the future :)
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> I think GNOME may not like our preferred naming choices because of trademark & similar concerns
<seb128> jbicha, so I don't understand why you need that patch
<seb128> jbicha, can't you just change the default session in the CD build?
<jbicha> seb128: how do I do that? and it needs to work by default after install too
<seb128> jbicha, not sure, ask the lubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu guys
<seb128> or ask on #ubuntu-devel
<jbicha> ok
<pitti> jcastro: I don't actually know, I'm afraid -- we were practicing in the last 10 or so minutes of the game
<jbicha> I don't believe lubuntu or xubuntu use gnome-session
<seb128> jbicha, hum, but the issue there is to have lightdm pick the right session and they use lightdm
<Sweetshark> re
<Sweetshark> seb128: pong
<kenvandine> seb128, binNEW too please :)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: what do you think about the gnome-session patch? is this fixable in lightdm?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm not sure of the reasoning for the patch - it just adds a fallback session right? We should just set the default to gnome for the image
<robert_ancell> Fallbacks are dangerous - we don't want to put the user into the wrong session because their normal session is broken for some reason
<jbicha> ok, how do we set the default to gnome for the live session & the installed session?
<jbicha> maybe split the ubuntu.session's to a separate package that has a circular dependency on unity?
<jbicha> that's what we do with gnome-session-fallback
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think other systems use /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults to set the session, but didrocks knows better than me
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you reply to my "should we sync  libexttextcat" question earlier?
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes you replied or yes we can sync it? ;-) (did you want to test building libreoffice with it first?)
<Sweetshark> seb128: 3.3.1 is the default shipped with LO 3.6.x, so it should be reasonably stable.
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, replied. yes, syncing is fine. ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, excellent, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, second question ... how is the lo-menubar work going?
<Sweetshark> seb128: see http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/log/?h=feature/unitymenus ... I havent tested it yet.
<seb128> jbicha, robert_ancell: seems like you should just have a gnome-iso-settings package which set it, like xubuntu-default-settings do it
<seb128> they do:      /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --keep-old --session=xubuntu || true
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i'm upgrading my internet connection at home :)
<jibel> cyphermox, n-m update fiexd the problem, thanks!
<cyphermox> jibel: awesome, thanks. and sorry for the trouble
<jibel> cyphermox, now there is still to understand why it fails over correctly on my machine and not on pete's.
<cyphermox> jibel: I think he might have the 'dnsmasq' package installed; that would explain it
<cyphermox> see if there are extra files in /run/resolvconf/interfaces than NetworkManager
<cyphermox> and how many dnsmasq instances are running
<seb128> chrisccoulson, from what speed to what?
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, bryceh, cyphermox, mlankhorst, pitti, Laney, tkamppeter, mterry, kenvandine: desktop team meeting time missed by 25 minutes
<seb128> did you have any topic?
<mlankhorst> new record :)
<jbicha> haha
<pitti> seb128: c'mon, half of us is here!
 * pitti pokes seb128 in the side
<chrisccoulson> seb128, from around ~10Mbps to hopefully over 70Mbps ;)
<seb128> pitti, too far
<chrisccoulson> (with a 20Mbps uplink)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, sweet~
<mterry> hi
<seb128> mterry, howdy
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I pretty much have the same speed down, but I envy your upload speed.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso only you and me today for the meeting. any agenda items ? :)
<mlankhorst> where's raof then?
<TheMuso> Nope.
<TheMuso> ...but I do have to voice my surprise at only a 4 day UDS. That almost makes it not worth traveling so far.
<jasoncwarner_> when we get it down to a three day event, we'll make sure it is in AU or NZ so everyone knows what we go through ;)
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> DOn't you mean if?
<jasoncwarner_> sure...."if" ;). I'm going to push for a super long 1 day UDS. 24 hour marathon UDS. Drinks start at hour 18. those last couple of hours should not be used for heavy lifting sessions ;)
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, yeah, i hope i actually do get close to that upload speed :)
<TheMuso> lol
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner_, how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson good, thanks! you? you guys getting sleep?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah, a little bit ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-01
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<desrt> chrisccoulson: sup?
<chrisccoulson> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> guadec just wrapping one
<desrt> *up
<desrt> one last day of hacking
<chrisccoulson> excellent! how has it been?
<desrt> pretty freaking good
<desrt> one of the best ever
<Sweetsha1k> moin!
<Sweetshark> hmmm, no seb128 today? I would need somebody who would upload 3.6.0~rc4-0ubuntu1. volunteers?
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, is it urgent? i think i can upload it. i'll have a look later once i've done ffox / tbird if nobody else has done it
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: nah, its not that urgent, more a matter of honor. I want to release 3.6.0 on quantal in sync with upstream ;)
<hggdh> cyphermox: good morning sir, you may want to have a look at bug 1031777 (and sorry)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1031777 in network-manager "n-m does not show any wireless APs (so no auto connection)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031777
<cyphermox> hggdh: if you do sudo iwlist scan; then do the networks appear in the menu?
<hggdh> cyphermox: yes, they do (at least now)
<cyphermox> ok so it's probably some other kind of scanning bug. I don't think it's directly related to NM; you've probably just been lucky enough for it not to happen until now
<cyphermox> I'll take a look, I thought it would have been fixed by a patch we have now in wpasupplicant
<hggdh> cyphermox: I now disconnected from the wireless (I am under a wired connection), and all APs vanished, except the one I was using
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sounds a huge lot like either wl is again broken, or the patch doesn't do all the right things
<hggdh> cyphermox: running iwlist again does not show the other APs
<hggdh> yep
<cyphermox> if you run it twice I bet it would
<cyphermox> actually, perhaps not
<cyphermox> the problem is also that iwlist scan is not reliable
<hggdh> heh
<cyphermox> suod iw dev wlan0 scan would make it work more reliably
<cyphermox> but wl will not respond if scan requests happen too frequently
<hggdh> still no APs shown
<cyphermox> hggdh: would you mind trying to downgrade to the previous version, see if it still behaves the same? there hasn't been changes to wifi code in NM recently; we should probably make sure it's not some other thing, like a new kernel version or new version of the broadcom drivers
<hggdh> cyphermox: will try, will see if they still exist in the archives
<cyphermox> if not you can get it from launchpad, just a second
<cyphermox> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/network-manager/0.9.6.0~git201207161259.00297f4-0ubuntu2 ; there are no arch: all packages so you can take them all directly from the relevant architecture, and you want all of the packages except the -dev ones
<cyphermox> (unless you installed the -dev ones, of course)
<hggdh> cyphermox: doing it now
<hggdh> brb
<hggdh> cyphermox: another thing I noticed (I do not know for how long it is happening, I am usually wired at home): when I boot & login, the n-m indicator only has 4 entries
<hggdh> Enable Networking, Enable wireless, Connection Information, and Edit connections
<hggdh> it takes a while for it to have all other entries (like: wired: connected, etc)
<dupondje> Could anyone have a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/980766 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 980766 in remmina "Remmina fullscreen jumps between workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> and give me an idea where to start looking :)
<dupondje> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/999985
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 999985 in remmina "remmina goes full-screen on the wrong monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> cyphermox: OK. Time passed, and I still do not see anything else on the n-m indicator
<cyphermox> with the old version?
<hggdh> cyphermox: yes
<hggdh> cyphermox: now I cannot even select a hidden network, or a new wireless connection
<hggdh> so I guess I am missing something else to be installed
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> unless you mean it's greyed out?
<cyphermox> also if you revert NM live without rebooting you might want to restart nm-applet
<cyphermox> but for the wireless items not showing up I'd file a bug against linux
<cyphermox> hggdh: It would help me a lot too if you could include debug logs from wpasupplicant to that too, but you'll need to edit /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1.service to add -dd to the parameters used to start wpasupplicant
<hggdh> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1123544/
<hggdh> (with old n-m)
<cyphermox> fun
<hggdh> heh. So the larger buffer never gets larger?
<hggdh> cyphermox: full wpa_sup log for this boot (so far): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123557/
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> so why is this only happening now; the wpasupplicant change happened at least a month ago
<cyphermox> for your last upgrade, were there lots of other packages than NM?
<hggdh> yes, there were
<hggdh> installed on July 09
<cyphermox> hggdh: file a bug for it; I can't find any indication it would be an issue in NetworkManager or wpasupplicant, maybe something changed in the driver recently. Wouldn't be the first time they bomb it
<cyphermox> hggdh: look what I found: http://pof.eslack.org/2012/05/23/why-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver-sucks-and-how-to-fix-it/
<cyphermox> I can possibly make magic
 * hggdh loves magic
<hggdh> cyphermox: but notice the post talks about *not* getting scan results. We are getting them here, but the buffer seems to be too small
<hggdh> (ans only increases from 8k to 8k...)
<cyphermox> you're not, according to the logs
<cyphermox> hggdh: I have a fix; I'll revert that wpasupplicant patch to special case the driver; should make things work slower but work
<bjf> running quantal, window decorations just disappeared. compiz-decorator doesn't exist. how do i get them back ?
<robru> bjf, log out and log back in?
<bjf> robru: well, yes, i'm sure that would work but i'd loose all the connections i have
<cyphermox> hggdh: upgrade wpa when you can
<hggdh> cyphermox: like as soon as it pops up :-)
<cyphermox> hggdh: yeah, should be a matter of minutes
<mterry> kenvandine, are more of the online-accounts pkgs uploaded yet?  I've got some cycles to review
<kenvandine> mterry, they are in source NEW
<kenvandine> mterry gnome-control-center-signon and signon-keyring-extension
<mterry> kenvandine, ah...  so it's didrocks's fault.  :)
<mterry> huh, never happened to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue before.  nice
<mterry> kenvandine, I can review from NEW.  thanks!
<kenvandine> mterry, thx!
<kenvandine> mterry, tests are disabled, but we'll try to fix that up before they go to main
<kenvandine> mardy is going to mock out the keyring stuff to make it easier to run them in the package build
<mterry> A single tear falls from my eyes
<kenvandine> mterry, i did fix libaccounts-glib and libsignon-glib though
<kenvandine> so those tests run now :)
<mterry> kenvandine, awesome, you're the best
<kenvandine> mterry, no... you are :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<mterry> buttering me up will not make these MIRs go better  :)
<mterry> kenvandine, ah, I see the other issues were fixed too (python3, dh9).  Awesome, I will mark fix committed then
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> those two should be good to go
<hggdh> cyphermox: it is working \o/
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> hggdh: I'll have something for you to test later, depending on whether you're seeing delays in getting connected on boot or on suspend/resume
<hggdh> cyphermox: I do not do suspend resume (does not work with my laptop), but it looked like I was connected quite fast
<cyphermox> ok, then maybe we can just pass on that
<cyphermox> but I'd like to switch the broadcom driver to use a different API; might work better and avoid those cases where you don't see the networks in nm-applet
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-02
<robru_> wow, just updated xorg on quantal and everything broke pretty hard. system would just barely boot but gdm wouldn't even come up. ugh.
<jbicha> robru_: if you want your development release to not break, don't enable -proposed
<robru_> buh, disabled -proposed and downgraded xorg and I still can't get gdm to show
<pitti> Good morning
<robru_> hey pitti
<cyphermox> good morning pitti
<cyphermox> I've been hacking some more at the autopkgtests for NM; do you have access to have them run again? The last run didn't get the right version of NM
<jasoncwarner_> morning pitti, you back home from GUADEC now?
<mlankhorst> hey
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I am, yes; it was great, see my blog post
<pitti> how are you guys?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: good, thanks!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> cyphermox: yeah, I can start them again, running
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_, guten morgen pitti :)
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: c'est l'heour pour la glace!
<didrocks> pitti: how was your flight?
<pitti> l'hoeur
<didrocks> pas encore l'heure de la glace ;)
<pitti> didrocks: rather uneventful
<pitti> ah, "l'heure"
<pitti> didrocks: your's?
<didrocks> got 3 hours of delay (arrived at midnight instead of 9PM) thanks to a late departure to Milan
<didrocks> so 11am <-> midnight. Didn't know that spain was so far :)
<pitti> urgh
<didrocks> at least, jasoncwarner_ should be happy, more time for hacking offline yesterday :p
<pitti> yeah, Madrid - Munich was 2:45 hours, too
<pitti> didrocks: did you look at bake? I did, it looks really nice
<pitti> I have a couple of small bugs to file, but overall this is fantastic
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there are still some work to do on the python side particularly
<didrocks> as it only support one version of python
<didrocks> so no python/python3
<didrocks> also, I don't know, for the "complex" python program, you have the wrapper in bin/ which calls "exec python /usr/share/foo/test1.py"
<didrocks> and if test1.py contains print("bar"), the output isn't shown on stdout
<didrocks> have to figure out why
<didrocks> (also, there are some locale issue, but that's quite minor)
<smspillaz> hey hey didrocks
<smspillaz> didrocks: mind if I have a chat to you sometime within the next two hours about keybinding intergration ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hey sam! :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure
<didrocks> pitti: which language did you particularly look for bake btw?
<smspillaz> I've just been increasing test coverage of the backend in the meantime
<pitti> didrocks: umockdev uses C, vala, and some Python
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent :)
<didrocks> pitti: don't sure how this will mix with different languages though
<didrocks> like, in the same project
<pitti> didrocks: so far it's working reasonably well; it doesn't seem to like scripts very much, and I'm figuring out how to link with extra libs, etc. (currently creating a patch)
<didrocks> pitti: what's your pick on (apart from python2/python3 issue) only shipping the pyc files?
<didrocks> I like it TBH
<pitti> yay, my first successful "make test" run in umockdev
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: nah, should ship the .py as well (or only those)
<pitti> shipping .pyc in .debs is a bit of a waste IMHO
<didrocks> do we have strong arguments (I can get some for library) but for apps that are installed in /usr/share/<application>/private_lib ?
<didrocks> as there is no multi-python version here
<didrocks> (trying to see what we should do for Quickly)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we're at about 80% coverage now
<didrocks> smspillaz: awesome! Nice work man :)
<pitti> didrocks: my first bake patch :) bug 1032054
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032054 in bake "linkflags need an additional space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032054
<didrocks> pitti: congrats \o/
<didrocks> I think I'll submit some, like:
<didrocks> - python libraries should ship .py files
<didrocks> - python program should choose between python2 and python3 at least
<pitti> didrocks: did you find out how to install scripts?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. I have an "umockdump" program which is a python script; programs|umockdump|sources = umockdump doesn't work
<didrocks> pitti: reading the code, it needs to end with .py
<pitti> yeah, I found the smae
<pitti> but I don't want these wrappers
<didrocks> then, bake is making a wrapper to call the .py
<pitti> anyway, I'll use an %install: rule
<didrocks> that works as well :)
<didrocks> a little bit overkill to have /usr/bin/foo and /usr/share/foo/foo.py in that case, I agree
<pitti> and I'd need to hardcode the target path
<didrocks> hum, how so? for the install rule?
<didrocks> you shouldn't otherwise
 * pitti tries with $(binary-directory)
<didrocks> ah, for specifying manually
<didrocks> yeah, not sure it's available outside of bake's memory
 * didrocks finishes catching up emails and will look at why stdout doesn't show for him using the exec wrapper
<pitti> didrocks: $(install-directory)/$(binary-directory) works
<didrocks> oh interesting
<didrocks> that should definitively be in the doc :)
<pitti> I'll ask for a |scripts (or just making |sources clever enough)
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: bug 1032060 has my full rule, in case you need it too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032060 in bake "Easier installation of scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032060
<pitti> didrocks: seems Robert is not subscribed to bake bugs :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the pointer :)
<didrocks> yeah, he knows how to avoid noise :p
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> I'll maybe look at proposing some patches today if I get some time for it :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, tired, how are you? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tired, but good!
 * didrocks grrr at thunderbird which doesn't remember anything I've done offline yesterday
<dupondje> Could anyone have a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/980766 ? And give me an idea where to start looking :)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 980766 in remmina "Remmina fullscreen jumps between workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> have to mark as read the emails over again
<dupondje> would like to get this fixed
<dupondje> didrocks: happens alot :( when you read email/delete it, and then shut it down directly, its also lost most of the times
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, seb has already mentioned this to me :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, bug 1031261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1031261 in thunderbird "offline detection doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031261
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's also not easy that you can't save your drafts in that case :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks for the bug #!
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: its not only offline detection imo. When you are online, delete an email, and then shutdown thunderbird, it happens the email is still in inbox after restart
<didrocks> ok, have to restart X, seems that I actually don't agree with it on my external display resolution after unplugging/plug in it again
<didrocks> hum, seems it's really stubborn about the supported resolution :/
<didrocks> RAOF: any idea how I can get what the monitor is giving to me as supported resolution? ^
<didrocks> The EDID in Xorg.0.log is telling me 1024 at the most, but it clearly wasn't the case before, even this morning
<pitti> wow, robert_ancell is jumping on those bugs :)
 * didrocks just filed bug #1032081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032081 in bake "specify which version of python to compile the pyc with for simple/complex python program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032081
<didrocks> let's see how fast he can be :)
<didrocks> pitti: I thought you pinged him actually
<pitti> no, I didn't; just subscribed him to the bugs
<didrocks> ah, let's do that :)
<didrocks> ok, after shutting do in g-c-c the monitor and on again
<didrocks> I finally got it to my desired resolution
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut didrocks, ouais, et toi ? bon voyage ?
<didrocks> seb128: 3h de retard (donc à la maison passé minuit :/) mais ça va! et toi?
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<pitti> seb128: I officially hate Madrid airport :)
<seb128> hey pitti, ca va bien! what happened? did you miss your connection?
<pitti> seb128: no, I made it, but it took ages to get to the M area; that's in a different terminal (T4-satellite)
<seb128> pitti, the counter on my flight was a bit further on the same direction we walked
<seb128> oh
<pitti> which didn't have a single place for food
<seb128> is that the one you have to take a bus for?
<pitti> a train
<seb128> oh
<pitti> anyway, the actual flight worked fine
<didrocks> the bus seems to only be for T1/2/3/4 transition
<pitti> seb128: for you as well?
<seb128> that's where we took the plane on the way to GUADEC
<seb128> yeah, that's an empty area
<seb128> nobody there, that's quite different from the crazy main building
<seb128> pitti, yeah, perfect, I walked about the same distance we walked together still straight ahead and I was there
<seb128> the plane had plenty of room space which was nice for hacking as well
<pitti> seb128: did you get to play with bake?
<pitti> seb128: robert already merged my first patch, and I filed some three more bugs; it's not quite ready yet for umockdev, but looks really nice
<seb128> not so much "played", the fontconfig took me longer that I though, so I just looked at it
<seb128> I will try to use it tonight
<pitti> it's so much easier and faster than autotools
 * pitti hugs seb128, c'est l'heure pour la glace^Whacking!
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> been 15 minutes I filed a bug and still no answer from robert, slacker! :)
<pitti> didrocks: subscribed him?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> the social experiment failed!
<pitti> lol
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 and didrocks can we combine our 1-1 tonight and have a mumble chat the three of us?
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<jasoncwarner_> or g+ hangout, either works
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, didrocks
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, wfm
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, in 1h right?
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, seb128
<jasoncwarner_> yeah
<jasoncwarner_> that works
<Sweetshark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+bug/1017125/comments/27 <- *sigh*
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1017125 in df-libreoffice "LibreOffice crash in xmloff.Impress.XMLContentImporter::com::sun::star::document::XImporter with gcc-4.7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> ^^ just count the gcc and libreoffice recompiles described in there.
<seb128> mlankhorst, RAOF: hey, is there a way to force llvmpipe use on an intel box?
<mlankhorst> one of the obscure variables could force it iirc
<mlankhorst> think you had to set dri driver or something to it
<didrocks> mlankhorst: any chance you have an example, somewhere? :)
<didrocks> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1?
<didrocks> seems to be the case
<seb128> didrocks, that's the one I found as well on a mint forum
<didrocks> seb128: I found it on launchpad and that's a bonus point! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mlankhorst> oh it uses a symlink it seems
<didrocks> glxgears -info is telling me I'm using llvmpipe
<mlankhorst> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 loads swrest
<didrocks> I need to cheat now, on the livecd desactivating the llvmpipe blacklisting
<didrocks> and run 3d with this variable
<mlankhorst> :)
<didrocks> ah, yorba is looking at their bugs :) http://redmine.yorba.org/issues/5609#change-17575
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks do you know where popey's team is with another unity release before feature freeze?
<jasoncwarner_> and popey isn't in this channel? hmmm....
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: well, I wasn't here until yesterday. They are struggling right now with the utouch renaming to keep everything building
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: popey doesn't seem to be online at all
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> normally he is on that channel
<didrocks> sil2100 is though
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: forgot, he is at a sprint
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: we made a schedule during our sprint
<didrocks> unfortunately, it wasn't respected at all
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'll ensure (start of next week, quite a lot to catchup here) that they are aligned on a release
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<sil2100> jasoncwarner_, didrocks: there was supposed to be a release this week, but it seems we'll be actually releasing it on Monday
<sil2100> Since some really nasty problems appeared
<jasoncwarner_> sil2100: thanks for the update. all probs with utouch rename sorted?
<sil2100> jasoncwarner_: erm, not completely yet ;) It *should* have been sorted out, but the merger fails merging in the switch branch
<sil2100> Still waiting for jenkins to give me more info
<jasoncwarner_> sil2100: ack. well, two more days in this week ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: this is absurd - jenkins fails merging in my branch because of some stupid error that doesn't happen on any of my local builds - both on my chroot and main system
<sil2100> didrocks: even when I use unity staging
<sil2100> didrocks: AbstractSeparator.h:23:21: fatal error: Nux/Nux.h: No such file or directory
<sil2100> didrocks: even though Nux/Nux.h is clearly installed by libnux-3.0-dev from staging (/usr/include/Nux-3.0/Nux/Nux.h)
<sil2100> There were never any problems with this
<sil2100> didrocks: could you somehow access jenkins and the build tree there to see why it can't find Nux?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, still around?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I'm building the same source from basically the same packaging with the same staging ppa and it doesn't fail
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: yah
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ->g+
<didrocks> seb128: one sec, catching up now that the hangout is ended
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/988/consoleFull <- here is the console output
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, isn't mmrazik clearly in charge of the merger now and he has all access?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you ask to him?
<didrocks> and alan?
<sil2100> didrocks: Martin is in the US now...
<sil2100> didrocks: so, he won't be around till in 2 hours :(
<sil2100> I can wait though
<didrocks> sil2100: well, can't this wait 2 hours? if they never do any maintainance, they won't learn
<didrocks> and it's not like I have other subjects to move on :)
<sil2100> didrocks: true true... I'm just a bit annoyed of all the waiting already, sorry about that then ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: well, if your team followed the utouch name change as I suggested, that would have been proactively fixed
<sil2100> It's just like, yesterday I had to wait for Adam, now for Martin/Alan - it's like, most of my job is waiting for others! :)
<didrocks> instead of waiting 2 days to start fixing it :)
<didrocks> no rant, but ensure that the whole team is following the whole PS world
<sil2100> I had no idea about the name change happening, I just learned about it when the build failed ;)
<didrocks> as it's basically your team group :)
<didrocks> so there are some communication failure in PS
<didrocks> popey was totally aware
<didrocks> and we discussed about it during the london sprint
<didrocks> so ensure to get better process for next time within PS :)
<sil2100> ACK!
<didrocks> sil2100: also, look at the ubuntu upload, you would have notice the nux/unity uploads :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you just won some ML subscription it seems ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: re on waiting for others -> yeah, it's like that, coordinating if nobody is getting to it ;)
<Sweetshark> dear layzirc, can somebody quickly forward me https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-July/035479.html so I can give a threaded reply (I wasnt supsribed to -devel back then)?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess pitti can thanks to mutt
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we need "bounce" in tb ;-)
<pitti> I don't keep old mails around :/
<pitti> meh, seems our email archive doesn't show the message ID; otherwise you could just craft it with setting In-Reply-To:
<Sweetshark> lol at C++ langugae design btw:http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Re-Libreoffice-commits-Revert-quot-sorted-vector-turn-Find-parameter-into-template-quot-td3998918.html
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: thanks anyway. I gues I will just break threads than ..
<soren> Sweetshark: Weird, I don't even have that e-mail.
<soren> Sweetshark: Oh, i do. It's in my spam folder. Awesome.
<Sweetshark> soren: that will teach doko not to make destructive snipes in his mails ;)
<soren> Sweetshark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124979/
<soren> Whoops, it got cut off.
<soren> Weird.
<soren> Sweetshark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124981/
<Sweetshark> soren: thx!
<soren> Sweetshark: I hope that's vaguely useful. I'm using GMail, so I don't have a bounce button either.
<didrocks> dpm: good morning… ooopss afternoon, around?
<dpm> hey didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> dpm: do you want to do a quick hangout now/later today to prepare the Quickly hangout later on?
<dpm> didrocks, yeah. Let's wait for mhall119 to be online in ~1h or 2, so that we're all in sync. But if you want to hang out before that, it also works for me
<didrocks> dpm: no, in 2 hours, it's fine :)
<dpm> ok cool. I'll post another reminder of the hangout on the developer blog soon. I wanted to do it this morning, but got caught up in language pack hell :/
<didrocks> dpm: well, we can wait a little bit, I'll post again on the Quickly page :)
<dpm> cool
<dpm> didrocks, let me know when you post it, and I'll share it on the Ubuntu app developers social accounts
<Sweetshark> soren: worked (all I need is the In-Reply-To/References fields).
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, waiting ~3h for that
<dpm> ok
<chrisccoulson> gah, i hate EDS
<mterry> seb128, so you're on +1 now?
<seb128> mterry, hey, I'm supposed to be, in practice I just travelled back from GUADEC yesterday and I'm catching up so I will probably start tomorrow or monday
<mterry> seb128, no worries, just giving you a +1 high five  :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 ^5 mterry
<mterry> heh
<seb128> mterry, good to see you back to desktop work, I'm sure we will back on trend in no time ;-)
 * mterry goes and postpones all his WI.  Tada!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mterry, +1 has its own channel right? how is it called?
<mterry> seb128, ubuntu+1-maint
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> good trip?
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent one, a bit long for an European one (like over 10 hours, 2 planes, 1 train) but good for the most part and I got work done
<seb128> kenvandine, I need to reject gnome-control-center-signon
<seb128> kenvandine, you don't have a copy of the LGPL in the tarball ... can you fix?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I forgot to check that the tarballs had the licenses included on the first review round
<seb128> kenvandine, need a COPYING.LGPL or such
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: the SRU team blocked the quickly SRU on having the fixes uploaded to quantal it seems ... is there any way you could do that?
<kenvandine> oh... i thought that was fixed
<kenvandine> oh... hehe
<kenvandine> we added the new file
<kenvandine> but it isn't in the tarball :)
<seb128> dist fail?
<mterry> seb128, bug number me?  I forget which one is the SRU
<seb128> mterry, bug #1021675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021675 in quickly "Quickly package replaces all Exec strings in .desktop file, removing Quicklist entries" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021675
<seb128> mterry, well, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/12.04-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ups
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/12.04-0ubuntu4
<seb128> rather
<seb128> ScottK reopened the bugs and didn't move the SRU to -updates
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<didrocks> mterry: hey, you are coming to the quickly hangout later today?
<mterry> didrocks, wouldn't miss it.  I believe noon my time
<didrocks> mterry: good ;)
<mterry> didrocks, so was the plan to rapidly make the changes and try to get something for 12.10 or is this longer term thinking?
<mterry> Or should I save such questions for the hangout?  :)
<didrocks> mterry: longer term, 12.10 is out of scope for this :)
<mterry> didrocks, good.  :)
<didrocks> mterry: no no, this hangout will give a short presentation about what it is, but mostly getting dev feedback
<didrocks> mterry: that will help shaping up more concise and targeted hangouts next week
 * mterry has feedback prepared
<didrocks> you mean, a shield? ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, gnome-control-center-signon uploaded again
<mterry> :)
<dpm> didrocks, up for a hangout?
<didrocks> dpm: 10 min
<dpm> sure, just pinging mhall119 right now
<seb128> pitti, what's the tool you usually use to diff what takes places on isos?
<pitti> seb128: /home/cdimage/iso-deb-size-compare on nusakan
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: it only works on alternate images, though
<dpm> didrocks, ready? mhall119 an I have another call in ~30 mins, so if we could squeeze it before that, that'd be great
<didrocks> dpm: sure, coming, did you opened a hangout?
<didrocks> open*
<dpm> didrocks, not yet, but can do :)
<didrocks> :)
<Sweetshark> micahg: around?
<micahg> Sweetshark: yes
<Sweetshark> micahg: oh cool. I just wanted to finish the discussion about quantal-proposed we had some time ago (which aborted as I left for the evening). You were right about the "different arch finishing at different times/or one arch break" point.
<Sweetshark> so mea cupla there, I guess ;)
<micahg> Sweetshark: okay :)
<micahg> we happen to be discussing that in -release ATM since libexttextcat should've gone to -proposed instead of release since it had a SONAME bump that for some reason made libreoffice uninstallable, so in this case, since it's already uninstallable, the release pocket would've been better
<micahg> FWIW, that some reason is the unversioned data package with an = relationship
<micahg> seb128: FYI^^
<seb128> micahg, yeah, I saw that
<seb128> mterry, mterry_: do you think you would have time to have a look at bug #969359 today or tomorrow to see how hard of a bug it is?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969359 in gnome-settings-daemon "[keyboard]: gnome-settings-daemon consumes 100% cpu (and blinking numlock)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969359
<mterry_> seb128, yeah I could look
<seb128> seems xorg, g-s-d fighting over numlock status
<seb128> it's easy to trigger it seems
<seb128> mterry_, I got it sometimes when docking,undocking or when connecting to my box with vnc
<mterry_> hmm, k
<Sweetshark> micahg: well, I was urgently asked if I had a libreoffice package in the pipe and was in a libreoffice engineering steering committee (discussing just that release)  call at that time ;)
<Sweetshark> micahg: so clone me or find me some more people for libreoffice ;)
<micahg> Sweetshark: heh, I'd like to be cloned myself
<OOooOOooO> hey folks. Got banshee open, trying to fix metadata with it. I have a list of artist names that should be merged but nfi how to make it actualy do it
<OOooOOooO> I have a "close" button, also "refresh" and a volume control
<OOooOOooO> none (heh yes I did even try clicking the volume control) actually applies any changes
<seb128> OOooOOooO, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<OOooOOooO> hrm, I see from the screenie my banshee instance has crashed
<OOooOOooO> there is blankness and some artifact where the buttons should be. OK - nvm. Thanks for your time, seb128
<OOooOOooO> cya :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-03
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> je vais bien!
<pitti> J'ai mange glace!
<pitti> (last night -> ENOFRENCH)
<didrocks> ahah, j'ai eu peur que ce soit ce matin :)
<pitti> nah, c'est ne heure pour la glace
<seb128> hey desktopers
<robru_> Hi seb128! ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> robru_, pitti: hey, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, danke for the support on the whoopsie email ;-)
<robru_> I am great!
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci!
<pitti> seb128: de rien
<robru_> I heard your flight sucked. But you are home safe now?
<pitti> hey robru_
<robru_> hey pitti
<seb128> robru_, mine was a bit long for a trip from France to Spain but mostly ok, didrocks's one sucked (he missed a connecting flight)
<robru_> ahhhh
<robru_> it's 3AM here. I can't sleep. What are you guys working on?
 * pitti is fixing bug 1032062 ATM
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032062 in bake "No way to specify .gir namespace version" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032062
<pitti> Mutt: =ubuntu/ [Msgs:0]
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti wants to have a clean plate for going to holidays
<robru_> oh man, haven't used mutt in years! that's awesome.
<pitti> well, I was primarily pointing at the zero messages there :)
<robru_> that's cool too ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> didrocks, salut, ca va bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien :)
<seb128> robru_, I'm still catching up on things that happened during GUADEC and I'm looking at some updates
<didrocks> the hangout was surprisingly interesting like the one yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, great!
<didrocks> really happy about the feedback, good and solid material for the future :)
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> didrocks, will you summarize the feedback somewhere?
<seb128> pitti, btw, njpatel fixed unity, it was sending dbus signal with a destination set and using them from another place, the eavedropping changes blocked that
<seb128> pitti, so it means new dbus should be ready for upload rsn
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I saw, great! so time to upload dbus?
<seb128> pitti, I will upload to quantal-proposed in a bit
<seb128> (using proposed in case there are any issue, I want a small round of feedback from there first)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll write session notes on a wiki page and write a blog post to link to them
<seb128> cool
<pitti> org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker.listMountableInfo call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "ListMountableInfo" with signature "" on interface "org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker" doesn't exist
<pitti> new gvfs? I see this a lot since today
<MCR1> Hi smspillaz :)
<seb128> pitti, yes, it sucks a bit, restart your session (or gvfs)
<pitti> aah
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, gvfs went from libdbus to gdbus
<seb128> pitti, so restart of the service required
<pitti> gone now, thanks
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> not sure how to handle properly those...
<pitti> no biggie
<seb128> dpm, pitti: hey, do you know if there is another langpack update rounds planned before 12.04.1?
<pitti> yes, dpm kindly agreed to rolling it
<seb128> great
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I started building the langpacks yesterday as planned, but I was blocked by a langpack bug
<dpm> will resume today now that it's been fixed
 * pitti hugs dpm
<dpm> hey pitti :)
<seb128> dpm, no worry, I'm asking because somebody sent an email to the translators list asking, they have a bug in greek langpacks causing nautilus to segfault
<dpm> seb128, I'll have to investigate, then. I requested the LP export on Tuesday, and unless it's been fixed before that, it might be that the bug is still present
<seb128> dpm, the bug suggests they fixed it on july 11
<seb128> dpm, so it should be good
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> let me reply to him
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb, testing a lightdm update
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport/+packages fear
<jokerdino> hey guys. i am in need of some help here..
<jokerdino> i am trying to submit a bzr merge proposal to fix bug #771375 and i am failing miserably
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771375 in gnome-games "No Unity QuickList for gnomine" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771375
<jokerdino> i have submitted a bzr branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~barneedhar/gnome-games/ubuntu but i know it shouldn't be there. any help is much appreciated.
<Sweetshark> seb128: IIRC correctly I send a mail to devel yesterday wrt to bug 1017125 with you in cc. did that one get lost in the tubes? Icant find it anymore.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017125 in df-libreoffice "LibreOffice crash in xmloff.Impress.XMLContentImporter::com::sun::star::document::XImporter" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017125
<seb128> Sweetshark, I received it, but it seems -devel didn't ... maybe it's stucked in moderation? are you subscribed to the list?
<Sweetshark> seb128: i just recently subscribed (right along with sending, so yeah, its in moderation).
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw
<didrocks> pitti: did you get how the bake test-runner is showing the verbose output without calling bake --verbose?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm currently getting an issue when something shown in bake --verbose is not captured when running the global tests (and so the "expected" file is making the test failing)
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know the magic for that, no
<pitti> I'm calling bake --verbose, copy it into expected, and edit it there (it doesn't match 100%)
<didrocks> yeah, it doesn't, that's my surprise
<didrocks> and before it was showing something that it doesn't anymore
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> seb128: managed to get an awesome hard crash
<seb128> thumper, oh?
<thumper> seb128: google plus was calling me for new hangout, I went up to the sound indicator to mute it, got a repeating ring, no mouse or keyboard input, no vt switch, nothing
<seb128> :-(
<thumper> power button down for 5s :)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> I think I start to understand how this works
<didrocks> if so, that will make the python3 support for bake way more work than expected
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> that's it!
<pitti> didrocks: oh?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so apart that python3 isn't supported (as bake only ships .pyc file in the same directory), in fact, when running the tests, python is even not called
<didrocks> you have a fake python tool in test/src/python.vala
<didrocks> which generates a python binary
<didrocks> this one is called when using the test-runner for python
<didrocks> and they both connect to a socket (the test-runner and the python fake tool)
<didrocks> and it's that content which is checked for accurate matching
<didrocks> nothing that bake is providing itself
<didrocks> so I just created a python2.7 one generated from the same python.vala source
<didrocks> as I added support for specifying a python version to bake
<pitti> oh
<didrocks> but for python3, I need to recreate another fake wrapper, which ships the compiled file in another directory (the pycache one)
<pitti> I wonder why it has all these fakes
<didrocks> I think he wants to totally isolate bake from the system
<didrocks> which makes sense, if the system stays stable
<didrocks> (otherwise tests can pass, but in production, this can fail)
<didrocks> happy to have understand how his tests are working at least :)
<didrocks> was scratching my head
<didrocks> so basically bake was calling a script which didn't exist (python2.7)
<didrocks> and it seems he doesn't fail
<pitti> oh, that explains why g-ir-scanner keeps failing
<didrocks> only the test catch it because the next output is not the expected one
<pitti> yeah, same here; I'm fighting with that currently
<pitti> baking my test manually works just fine
<didrocks> I had exactly the same issue :)
<didrocks> everything worked fine, even in the /tmp/ dir created by the bake test runner
<didrocks> so you will need to provide a fake object I guess
<pitti> yeah
<dupondje> Hmz just noticing something here. An apport crash message doesn't seem to have an "entry" in gnome-shell. So if you switch to another window, you lose the message (untill you close all other screens).
<pitti> it's a popup, not an application
<pitti> you should be able to alt+tab to it, though?
<didrocks> ok, time to run now that this mystery is solved. I'll try to add python3 support this afternoon (and ship .py files no matter what ;))
<pitti> in unity it has a launcher icon, so it ought to appear in the running programs under shell somewhere
<pitti> didrocks: yep, added g-ir-{scanner,compiler} dummies in my branch now; works fine
<pitti> didrocks: do you have an opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bake/+bug/1032062/comments/8 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1032062 in bake "No way to specify .gir namespace version" [Medium,Triaged]
<pitti> didrocks: (just ignore me if you are not interested in the .c/.vala parts)
 * pitti will stop on that now and revisit after holidays
<robru> sorry for OT spam, but can I get some hardware recommendations here? I'm in the market for a new laptop and I want one that will work with only free drivers.
<robru> the ubuntu certified hardware list I am finding very overwhelming.
<pitti> robru: make sure it's got an intel wifi and intel or amd graphics
<pitti> the rest doesn't matter driver-wise, and you can pick what you like
<robru> oh, is that all? the certified hardware seems like it's full of crazy exceptions and maybes.
<pitti> by and large yes; there might certainly be some quirks with webcams and such, of course
<robru> webcams I am less concerned about. I *need* something that I can surf the web on with a default install and no special drivers, so that means working graphics and working network at least. so sick of installing ubuntu and having to plug in internet in order to install wireless drivers.
<robru> oh, and what if I want to buy one that doesn't come with windows preinstalled? is that hopeless?
<mlankhorst> system76 offers some
<pitti> robru: FWIW, broadcom wifi (the proprietary driver) is supported OOTB if you click that checkbox in the installer
<robru> oh, hmmmm. I had bad luck with that recently.
<robru> it worked for a bit, but the signal was weak. I had to plug in the wired ethernet and then dist-upgrade and then reboot and then it started working properly. dunno. sick of broadcom in general.
<seb128> system76 are nice
<seb128> and they support ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, didrocks, others: feel like trying dbus 1.6 from quantal-proposed and reboot at some point today? I would like an extra confirmation before copying it to quantal
<pitti> sure
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let's be crazy!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: just back from my shower/run. having a look
<pitti> didrocks: not urgent, of course; this is all "play" :)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I don't really get in which case you need to separate the "|version" and "|soversion" and if we need, why we shouldn't base all include, pkgconfig, vapi on soversion rather?
<pitti> because nobody does that
<pitti> if include, pkgconfig etc. are versioned at all, it's usually by some notion of major series, not soname
<pitti> soname tracks abi incompatibilities, not major series
<didrocks> but shouldn't bake just require you have a new major serie everytime you break the ABI?
<pitti> no, why?
<pitti> it should require you to bump the soname
<pitti> (well, it cannot really detect that, of course)
<didrocks> but that would mean that the .so file just contains the soversion, not the version as it's already the case today?
<pitti> oh, it could/would also contain the series
<pitti> i. e. libfoo-1.0.so.5
<pitti> if version is 1.0
<pitti> and if you don't specify a version, just a soversion, it's libfoo.so.5
<didrocks> ok, so some kind of clutter-like versionning
<didrocks> for typelib, I guess that the ABI compatibility is done in the path with girepository-1.0
<pitti> clutter|gtk|udev|qt|atk|libusb|... like
<didrocks> and so it's just about the API, so the major version
<pitti> kinda, yes; the .gir/.typelib specifies which library it is linked against
<didrocks> so, in practice:
<pitti> which is why e. g. gir1.2-gtk-3.0 links to libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.5.8)
<didrocks> - I fix a bug in my lib without touching any interface: -> same version, same soname
<didrocks> - I fix a bug but this one is breaking the abi -> same version, different soname
<pitti> if gtk would bump ABI, it would become libgtk-3-1 (not that this would ever happen for gtk, but it does happen for other libs)
<didrocks> ok, so this works that way :)
<didrocks> - I add an API, but don't break the ABI -> same version, same soname (?)
<didrocks> - I remove an API -> differrent version, different soname
<pitti> right
<pitti> the last one should happen rarely, though
<pitti> e. g. for gtk 2 -> gtk 3
<didrocks> yeah, version here is a major version
<pitti> we probably should call it "series", not "version"
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> because if you add an API, you will need to bump version, and so same serie, same soname
<didrocks> to require the right lib
<didrocks> google scripts don't have a system of serie/soname
<didrocks> they are just using one number
<didrocks> if your new lib is compatible with the older one, keep the same
<didrocks> if not, bump the number
<pitti> didrocks: no, if you add API/ABI you don't need to bump anything
<didrocks> but they only provide one version of the lib at any given time for each number
<pitti> the minor soname version perhaps
<pitti> s/perhaps/for sure/, sorry
<pitti> but not the soname
<didrocks> yeah, sorry, my wording wasn't clear but I intended that
<didrocks> ok, I think that should be clear enough with that system then
<didrocks> just providing clear example with the above cases would be good I think for developers ^
<didrocks> like "I add an API, blablabla…"
<didrocks> pitti: oh btw, did you try to add any string in a python module and build it with bake?
<didrocks> I get an ENCODING failure
<didrocks> and the tests, as not using the real object, can't really marshall it
<pitti> didrocks: no, I didn't play with python projects yet
<pitti> rebooting with dbus 1.6.4, brb
<pitti> seb128: boot, graphics, device ACLs, sound, udisks, indicators, unity all working well with dbus 1.6.4
<seb128> pitti, \o/, thanks for testing!
<pitti> SHIP IT!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> yes sir! ;-)
 * didrocks adds -proposed now
<didrocks> pitti: ok, seems that python3 doesn't support at all just showing the .pyc without the source
<didrocks> so I think that this idea of only shipping those is doomed to fail :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I wasn't aware of this; but anyway, I think it's doomed anyway
<pitti> didrocks: as usually you want to not depend on a particular python version
<didrocks> I read that this morning: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3147/
<didrocks> indeed
<pitti> e. g. python 3.6 might change the .pyc format or so
<didrocks> it's a different files on python3
<didrocks> so you can still ship a compiled for a particular version
<didrocks> the magic number (36 for 3.6) is encoded in the pyc filename
<didrocks> ok, rebooting with newer dbus
<didrocks> seb128: life sounds good!
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<seb128> ok, that makes it work for 3 people, and tested on i386 and amd64 so I guess all good to copy
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> ok, let's continue some bakeries with python3 :)
<pitti> didrocks: right, let's DoS Robert with patches and branches when he's back!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: seems to me that bake doesn't really show the generated makefile on --expand
<didrocks> pitti: like, for a python project, you get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1127010/
<didrocks> but the last "test.pyc" target override the 2 previous ones a traditional makefile (just made a trial)
<pitti> right; it's valid to have several dependency stanzas, but only one may have commands
<didrocks> yeah, I think he doesn't generate this makefile in the end :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, do you have any clue how to test geoclue? robert_ancell did the update to the new version but didn't upload because he was unsure how to test
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't recall actually
<kenvandine> there was a new version!
<kenvandine> wow
<kenvandine> there is a gui of some sort that lets you poke at stuff
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess I will try with the indicator-datetime, with a test user, not have my current tz and see if it adds it to the locations
<pitti> can we wrap whatever call it uses to determine the current IP address (fake ifconfig or so) and test it that way?
<kenvandine> that assumes the indicator works :)
<kenvandine> geoclue-examples
<kenvandine> there is a test client in that package
<seb128> pitti, you rather want to determine your location
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, let me try that
<didrocks> ok, python3 support for bake here \o/
<seb128> didrocks, well done!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> still have to write the test with the mock python lib though ;)
<kenvandine> yay... i fixed the libunity-webapps tests, we can now enable them in the package build
<kenvandine> MIR coming soon!
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<pitti> time to end the day and start my two weeks of holiday
<pitti> see you all in two weeks
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone
<didrocks> bye bye pitti, enjoy (just for the form, even if he won't read it ;))
<thumper> seb128: ping
<seb128> thumper, hey
<thumper> seb128: hey hey...
<thumper> seb128: I hear you aren't too keen about unity 5.16 sru in 12.04.1
<seb128> thumper, well, 12.04.1 freeze was yesterday...
<seb128> thumper, it's not me, it's the calendar not playing in your favor
<thumper> poop
<thumper> seb128: so we'll just have to get it in asap after?
<seb128> thumper, and it seems like a change that we would want to land in advance of the freeze line since it needs careful testing
<thumper> seb128: we have some people waiting :)
<seb128> thumper, yes, I don't feel comfortable rushing it
<thumper> yes, I agree it needs careful testing
<thumper> ok, I agree not to rush
<thumper> we do what we can do
<seb128> thumper, we can put it in a ppa for 2 weeks and then move it to precise-proposed
<thumper> okie dokie
<didrocks> thumper: seb128: maybe put it in -proposed a little bit later?
<didrocks> as in case something bad is happening for .1, we maybe want to get a newer unity in -proposed which isn't 5.16
<desrt> thumper: hey.  any word on that crasher in dconf?
<desrt> did the patch fix it?
<seb128> desrt, I asked him earlier, he said he didn't talk to the QA guys this week, he has been travelling for a ps sprint
<desrt> nod.
<didrocks> seb128: you wanted to read the notes from the hangout, I just put them on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly/Reboot
<seb128> didrocks, oh, great, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<dpm> seb128, quick question if you're around. I've built and uploaded the 12.04.1 language packs as per pitti's instructions. However, I'm not sure whether there is any additional step to be done before they land in precise-proposed. The last thing I did was to run the script to upload the packages (here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/view/head:/doc/operator-guide.txt#L123 and here:http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-la
<dpm> ngpack/langpack-o-matic/main/view/head:/packages ), but I can't figure out whether the upload was successful or where I can see whether the packages are being uploaded or not. Any ideas?
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1 suggests it worked
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool. So I understand they are unapproved and I should get someone to approve them before they land in -proposed?
<seb128> dpm, yes
<seb128> dpm, try asking on #ubuntu-release
<dpm> will do, thanks seb128 ;)
<seb128> yw
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> do you have a moment to sponsor this http://paste.debian.net/plain/181931
<ricotz> i am fine, thank you
<ricotz> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> ricotz, uploaded
<ricotz> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> thank you for the fix!
<didrocks> time for week-end! Enjoy everyone and see you on Monday ;)
<dpm> have a nice one didrocks
<didrocks> thanks, you too dpm :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) How can I speed up my fix for font-manager ?: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034/+merge/114991
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm it has to be merged by Jerry sooo im not sure :(
<bschaefer> maybe sending a email, but there is no auto merger for the font manager as far as I know
<MCR1> bschaefer: ok, thx - it is just that this bug bugs me since 10.04... ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, haha, well hopefully itll get merged soon!
<MCR1> bschaefer: If Jerry is my man, I am happy as he reviewed it - I guess he'll merge it some time before 12.10 comes out...
<bschaefer> MCR1, its his project from a quick glance sooo it would seem that way. (not sure his IRC name though...)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Another question - I want to help speed up booting of Ubuntu for 12.10 - who is the best one to discuss my ideas with ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm Im not 100% sure, i've seen it discussed before in the channel but not sure who the go to person is :(
<bschaefer> in this*
<MCR1> bschaefer: ok, thx a lot. Sooner or later I'll find out.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-04
<smspillaz> desrt: hey, do you know if g_settings_unref is meant to implicitly unref any value that you might have retrived from the same key using g_settings_get_value ?
<smspillaz> I seem to have to do:
<smspillaz> GVariant *v = g_settings_get_value (settings, "key");
<smspillaz> g_variant_ref (v);
<smspillaz> g_settings_reset (v);
<smspillaz> erm, - g_settings_reset (settings, "key");
<smspillaz> g_variant_unref (v);
<smspillaz> in order to not get a warning about a double unref
<smspillaz> (valgrind says there are no leaks when I do that as well)
<smspillaz> oh, s/g_settings_unref/g_settings_reset
<Maiz_en_Heces> anybody here?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Are you here ?
<ahoneybun> I can not log into pad.ubuntu.com
<desrt> smspillaz: erm...
<desrt> smspillaz: g_settings_get_value() returns a reference.  you should call unref() on the return value, not ref.
<desrt> it's possible your refcounting issues lie elsewhere
<desrt> for example, i hope you're not doing something like this:
<desrt> v = g_variant_new_int32 (4);
<desrt> g_settings_set_value (s, "foo", v);
<desrt> g_variant_unref (v);
<smspillaz> desrt: right, I am using set_value
<smspillaz> desrt: anything in particular I should know? I need to wrap the API for testing purposes and varargs aren't really territory I want to venture into
<smspillaz> desrt: so to clarify, I'm doing something like
<smspillaz> v = g_variant_new_int32 (blah);
<smspillaz> g_settings_set_value (v);
<smspillaz> g_settings_reset_key (key);
<desrt> so far so good
<smspillaz> I did notice the documentation said that set_value consumes the reference
<desrt> yup.  that's true.
<smspillaz> okay, so actually I'll amend that example
<smspillaz> (I just woke up)
<desrt> maybe you should use a pastebin :)
<smspillaz> v = g_variant_new_blah
<smspillaz> desrt: you'll see all my wrapper code, it will make it kinda confusing
<smspillaz> but, considering it a very thin wrapper, okay
<desrt> smspillaz: you're the one that's confused :)
 * desrt can probably dig through the layers
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129829/
<desrt> uh...
<desrt> boost::shared_ptr<GVariant>?
<smspillaz> uh ?
<desrt> what is this magic? :)
<smspillaz> it auto-unrefs the variant on destruction
<smspillaz> that's probably where the problem lies if the reference is consumed hey
<desrt> are you sure that it's aware of floating references?
 * desrt guesses it's not
<smspillaz> no, its very stupid
<desrt> i bet that's where your bug is then
<smspillaz> right, well, as long as it doesn't affect user code (I don't do this in user code)
<smspillaz> but at least now I know the behaviour is correct
<desrt> you're right.  i'm confused.
<desrt> can you please produce a failing testcase in C?
<desrt> so that we can rule out some c++ crack causing problems
<smspillaz> desrt: it is the C++ crack :)
<desrt> (which is still my leading theory at this point)
<desrt> oh.  good.
<desrt> problem solved :D
<smspillaz> desrt: the failing test case at this point in c would be g_variant_new .. g_settings_set_value ... g_settings_reset ... g_variant_unref
<smspillaz> as you mentioend earlier
<smspillaz> so I guess as long as I ref it with the comment there its probably fine
<desrt> maybe you should avoid mixing shared_ptr with floating refcounts
<smspillaz> desrt: its only really for testing purposes
<desrt> or do what vala does: wrap the call to the constructor with g_variant_ref_sink()
<smspillaz> could work too
<smspillaz> desrt: I'm assuming btw that GSettings isn't an implementation of some GInterface somewhere I can mock as well
<smspillaz> so I'm okay in creating my own wrapper for testing purposes
<desrt> nope.
<smspillaz> I'm not okay, or its not an interface ?
<desrt> you can implement your own backend, though
<desrt> and there are some built-in backends that are useful for testing
<smspillaz> right, there's the memory backend
<desrt> ya.  that's a popular favourite.
<smspillaz> although I actually wanted to mock out the object alltogether
<desrt> ya.  you can't do that.
<smspillaz> annnd why not ?
<desrt> because it's not an interface
<smspillaz> but is it sane if I wrap it in another object which *is* an interface ?
<desrt> one thing you could do, though, is just write your own version of the API
<desrt> with the same symbol names
<smspillaz> right that's what I just did
<desrt> that will work as long as you don't plan to use anything else in GIO
<smspillaz> sure
<desrt> which you're probably not doing...
<desrt> just don't like -lgio
<smspillaz> +!
<desrt> *link
<smspillaz> yep
<smspillaz> its not the same symbol names but just a wrapper class
<smspillaz> anyways
<smspillaz> I'm assuming I'm fine
 * desrt mumbles something about this being much harder than it should be
<smspillaz> right, I remember I had to wrap it for some non-trivial reason
 * ogra_ mumbles the same about life every day
<smspillaz> like not noting to carry the burden of requiring a schemafile for tests and everything etc
<smspillaz> *not having to
<smspillaz> but I just woke up so
<smspillaz> yeah
<desrt> the non-trivial reason is that compiz resembles emacs
<smspillaz> very funny
<ogra_> it has a kitchen sink now ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-08-05
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<robru> hello
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Review and advices needed here, if you find some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.fix1030473-part3/+merge/118218
<smspillaz> MCR1: sure, just in the middle of an annoying gsettings debugging session
<MCR1> smspillaz: Thx :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: No stress please (as always) ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: just figured it out now
<smspillaz> its GSettings's annoying stealing semantics
<smspillaz> same thing I dealt with this morning but far worse
<MCR1> Yeah, good to hear
<smspillaz> gaaaaahhhhhhhh
<smspillaz> okay I'll have a quick look :)
<MCR1> I have to figure out far more than you, believe me ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Thanx again for your config file for QTCreator - C++11 Style works much better ;)
<smspillaz> desrt: that whole g_settings_set_value consumes floating references thing is kinda annoying
<smspillaz> desrt: too late to change it now I guess
<smspillaz> MCR1: np
<smspillaz> MCR1: hmm, so the most recent version of the compiz API should have us passing frameType, frameState, frameActions into decor_quads_to_property
<smspillaz> MCR1: I wonder why that ifdef is there
<smspillaz> or if we can remove it
<smspillaz> MCR1: anyways, on both ends of the #ifdef, the usage of decor_quads_to_property needs to look something like
<smspillaz> decor_quads_to_property (data, nOffset - 1, mPixmap.handle (), &mBorder, &mBorder, &mBorder, &mBorder, 0, 0, quads, nQuad, frameType, frameState, frameActions);
<MCR1> smspillaz: ok, so simply remove the 0 assignments for those ? and leave the rest alone, yes ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: as for the casting between array types, I have that fixed in my branch to get the gsettings backend udner test
<MCR1> smspillaz: Great - okidoki, one problem less to figure out ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: the updateWindowProperties function should look like this:
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130730/
<MCR1> smspillaz: ok, I'll apply that.
<smspillaz> (didn't test it locally but it should work)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Should be corrected now.
<smspillaz> MCR1: :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: I'll check our the warning in main.c soonish
<MCR1> smspillaz: ok - unfortunately there are a few other warnings left with which I might not be able to deal properly without some help... I guess once I knwo how we want to cope with certain warnings I should be able to eliminate those also...
<MCR1> smspillaz: For example these are quite common still: (warning) scanf without field width limits can crash with huge input data. To fix this error message add a field width specifier: %s => %20s %i => %3i
<MCR1> smspillaz: There are several ways to fix those, but generally scanf is considered dangerous...
<desrt> smspillaz: i wouldn't change it, even if i could
<desrt> smspillaz: those who have used GVariant the most are in rather wide agreement that the use of floating refcounting is one of the better design decisions
<desrt> 'conceptual compatibility with gobject' and 'easy to use from C' were sort of higher considerations than 'works well with boost'...
<jhansonxi> Is it possible to preset a gsettings/dconf setting for a specific user?  I need to set 'list-view' for Nautilus for an "administrator" account but not as a system-wide default.  I tried a key file in ~/.conf/dconf/user.d but dconf seems to ignore it.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-29
<xnox> jbicha: no. i wish GNOME would accept patches I submit on bugzilla, before I show up to guadec ;-) otherwise i'd be one grumpy attendant.
<jbicha> several GNOME modules are mostly unmaintained
<xnox> larsu: darkxst: the ubiquity-panel, the way i test is, is stop lightdm & kill -9 X, and then from tty1: sudo start ubiquity, after changing stuff in-place in a VM..... not sure if this helps =) the highlight is old about ubiquity
<xnox> jbicha: yeah, my point is other GNOME dev's that say "lgtm, why is this not merged?" should just commit. In Debian/Ubuntu we have NMU and/or strong team maintainership, yet the GNOME core people don't see this as a problem.
<jbicha> GNOME upload procedures are rather different than Ubuntu's
<jbicha> it's relatively easy to get git commit rights for everything GNOME so GNOME maintainers assume you have rights unless you tell them otherwise
<jbicha> on the other hand, if you're not a maintainer you can get yelled at for not getting a commit reviewed on bugzilla first
<jbicha> it's much much harder to get commit/upload rights for Debian or Ubuntu
<jbicha> xnox: so the patches you're waiting on are for gnome-sudoku and gnome-power-manager? those are good examples of mostly unmaintained modules
<jbicha> look in the .doap file to find out who the maintainer is and manually ping them on irc or by email
<xnox> jbicha: that's not what gnome love / gnome goals say to do.
<xnox> jbicha: i write a patch for gnome, not a pull request to individual person, maybe it's all should be up on github then instead.
<jbicha> gnome-power-manager is no longer core GNOME (note that Ubuntu GNOME doesn't ship it either)
<jbicha> nearly all of gnome-games went unmaintained when they split them into separate modules
<jbicha> GNOME will never go full-on github because github isn't FOSS
<jbicha> it's likely that the new "GNOME Software" app won't include support for paying money for proprietary apps
<jbicha> attente: the indicator-keyboard tests still fail
<sokky_> hello all, any ecrypt pros here?
<attente> jbicha, is there an updated log? or is it the same as before?
<jbicha> attente: I don't know http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923873/ also failed on the PPA builders but by default it doesn't give a nice log
<attente> jbicha, thanks, yeah, that's a different problem
<jbicha> and ibus-client-clutter needs fixing to build against ibus 1.5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923902/
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> good morning!
<larsu> Good morning
<darkxst> good afternoon!
<darkxst> pitti, hey!
<jbicha> attente: this is correct, right? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-client-clutter/0.0+git20090728.a936bacf-5ubuntu1
<darkxst> pitti, would you have any idea why apt-get doesnt seem to pick up ddebs from ppa?
<pitti> darkxst: I never tried that; do they appear in the Packages.gz index?
<darkxst> pitti, nope
<darkxst> pitti, although apport-retrace seems to find them mostly
<pitti> darkxst: and a-retrace doesn't just take them from ddebs.u.c.?
<pitti> apport just uses apt
<pitti> well, python-apt, but that still just uses the normal package indexes
<darkxst> pitti, gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> those would not be on ddebs.u.c
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/debug/binary-amd64/Packages
<pitti> darkxst: ^ they are there, in a /debug sub-hierarchy
<pitti> so you need a "main/debug" series apt line in addition
<darkxst> pitti, right! thanks
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> sil2100: hello!
<sil2100> Stacks seem to be a bit lazy since some days - I remember times when I woke up and had to publish/fix manually stuff, since I already had all stack results
<sil2100> But now? I wake up and testing and building steps are still ongoing
<sil2100> Morning didrocks !
<sil2100> didrocks: stacks still not published, they're building and checking right now!
<sil2100> didrocks: how's IoM? ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> sil2100: foggy :p
<didrocks> sil2100: stacks are under control? why they are not ready?
<didrocks> like ATI machine down?
<sil2100> Not sure, some stacks are still in the building stage (like settings), and check jobs are queued up
<sil2100> I guess everything slowed down a bit after we enabled additional check jobs, like unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: shouldn't
<jibel> sil2100, ATI was donw
<didrocks> sil2100: the tests are running on both machines, right?
<jibel> down
<sil2100> didrocks: hah, something's wrong with ATI
<didrocks> ok, thanks jibel :)
<sil2100> jibel: is it fixed now?
<didrocks> sil2100: ensure you kill all the -head jobs please that are duplicated
<didrocks> if it's down since saturday, we don't want to rebuild the same stacks 3 times
<jibel> sil2100, I'm trying to bring it back but there is something strange
<sil2100> jibel: since I see the ATI log of the current job and it doesn't seem to move
<jibel> sil2100, since 3 or 4 days it always goes down when platform tests start
<sil2100> hmm
<jibel> didrocks, I restarted it saturday and yesterday
<didrocks> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/+packages?field.name_filter=unity-api&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<didrocks> jibel: urgh, so something wrong with the upstart job?
<sil2100> jibel: I wonder what's wrong with the platform tests ;/ Could you give me a ping once ATI is unblocked again?
<jibel> didrocks, it wouldn't freeze the whole machine
<jibel> didrocks, it is a hardlock, machine is up, but ssh is dead and no console
<jibel> sil2100, it's up
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et jibel, comment allez-vous ?
<sil2100> jibel: but could it be that something again is wrong? Since:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/665/label=autopilot-ati/console
<jibel> Bonjour pitti . Ça va bien et toi ?
<sil2100> Oh, FAIL
<didrocks> jibel: argh, not fine :/
<pitti> jibel: je vais mieux, il ne fait plus autant chaude
<didrocks> salut pitti!
<jibel> sil2100, FATAL: Unable to delete script file /tmp/hudson1344923958933719703.sh means that jenkins lost contact with its slave
<didrocks> sil2100: please publish the settings stack ASAP ;)
<pitti> jibel: "chaud"
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, waiting for it to finish building though!
<sil2100> armhf is still building
<jibel> didrocks, sil2100 , there is really something wrong, jenkins slave just died
<jibel> sil2100, you can add unity8 to the list of tests to restart
<sil2100> jibel: ok!
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I assume you guys ACK the packaging changes for settings ;)?
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing1
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, ack! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> jibel: do you think that re-running tests for platform can cause the death of ATI machine again?
<sil2100> jibel: since I re-ran it in the morning, so I guess it's queued up already
<sil2100> pstolowski: welcome back! ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100: hey!
<jibel> sil2100, that's what I'd like to verify
<jibel> sil2100, it just started fine
<sil2100> jibel: indeed, so far so good
<Mirv> didrocks: hello :) sdk packaging changes of adding devscripts to have licensecheck seems legit, can I publish?
 * sil2100 ACKed the change himself to FTBFS
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> hey Mirv! welcome back
<didrocks> Mirv: can you check with seb128? I'm on the IoM this week sprint, so not really available for packaging reviews :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I trust that between you and sil2100, you'll get through it! :)
<sil2100> seb128: morning!
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> seb128: can we have your approval on http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+13.10.20130729-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<Mirv> didrocks: thank you :) ok, have a good IoM
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: seems fine to me
<sil2100> Mirv: green light!
<sil2100> Mirv: publish ;)
<Mirv> seb128, sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: and thanks for taking care of my stacks in my absence :)
<Mirv> sil2100: any idea of those ATI unity test failures? (platform)
<sil2100> hm, not sure
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe let's poke upstream maybe?
<Mirv> sil2100: the other states D-Bus problem
<Mirv> sil2100: it's not platform upstream but normal unity autopilot tests that are failing
<sil2100> Mirv: what I would do - I would poke unity guys (or even fill in a bug about those and inform them) and publish anyway - or re-run the tests to see it it passes the second time
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry to bother you, but maybe on the sprint you can poke someone now - I need to be part of ~cordova-ubuntu, or one of my sub-teams has to
<sil2100> didrocks: since I can't re-deploy webapps to fix the stack ;/
<Laney> hey seb128, not bad thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: rerunning, a good way to find out also if it kills the ATI machine again..
<Laney> part of my bike got stolen over the weekend so I had to carry it two miles home, but other than that ...
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<sil2100> Laney: hi! Part of your bike?
<darkxst> Laney, which part?
<Mirv> intel succeeded fine
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> the front skewer
<darkxst> just the skewer? that sounds strange!
<Laney> it was either just to be annoying or in the hope that i'd abandon it and they could come back and take the whole thing when it was more quiet
<Laney> those are my theories anyway
<pitti> Laney: ugh, I'm sorry for you; that suck!
<pitti> s
<Laney> but instead I carried it back and the nice man in the shop gave me a new one for free the next day
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: salut Sebastien ! oui, je vais mieux, il ne fait plus chaud
<pitti> seb128: et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, c'est la même chose pour moi, ça fait du bien un peu de frais
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<darkxst> Laney, I would normally say zip ties can fix anything, but probably not in your case ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: there is nobody from this team AFAIK here :/
<sil2100> Mirv: it passed now \o/
<Laney> darkxst: heh
<sil2100> didrocks: :( Too bad then, I hate when they create new teams without assigning them to others
<Laney> I have some "pinheadz" on my other bike after having a similar incident there
<Laney> will get some for this one now too
<Mirv> sil2100: wow, nice!
<darkxst> Laney, so stealing skewers is regular there? here they just take the whole bike ;(
<darkxst> and they thieves don't care about it being busy. I had one bike stolen during peak hour on one of the busiest streets in Melbourne
<Laney> :/
<Laney> I had two good locks on it so maybe it would have required more time/effort
<Laney> disable bike, go away to fetch more tools, come back in middle of night to take it
<seb128> seems like lot of efforts to steal a bike
<darkxst> seb128, angle grinders cut through even the best locks like butter!
<Laney> haha
<Laney> and I guess nobody would do anything if you look confident enough
<sil2100> seb128: so, once ibus 1.5.3 moves out of -proposed, it will be hosted officially on the image, right?
<sil2100> s/hosted/installed
<seb128> sil2100, correct
<seb128> sil2100, why?
<sil2100> seb128: ah, just asking, since unity stack failed because it was requiring libibus-1.0-5, which is in proposed still - wanted to know for sure if it will be installed by default
<sil2100> Since there was some discussion I guess
<seb128> sil2100, oh right ... CI doesn't build with proposed right?
<seb128> sil2100, we are going to need an upload of unity build with ibus 1.5 to move it out of proposed though
<sil2100> seb128: it's building with proposed, but it fails if a package is not mentioned in packages: and not installed by default - which currently is the case with the new ibus, although for the time of transition I'll fix it up
<seb128> sil2100, ok, great
<sil2100> seb128: so we'll have a new unity released with the new ibus
<seb128> sil2100, excellent
<seb128> today?
<sil2100> seb128: I'll fix the config now and let's see how the  tests roll
<seb128> great
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/temporary_unity_new_ibus/+merge/177333 <- can you take a quick look and approve? I'll redeploy and re-run unity stack once all other stacks are green, since unity is hogging the test machines
<seb128> sil2100, ok, approved
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: did you recheck 56578 with the xserver I uploaded + a newer version of onboard?
<sil2100> Eek!
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, no, how do I get the new xserver and the new onboard?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, can I do this with saucy?
<mlankhorst> yeah needs saucy.. xserver in canonical-x/x-staging, onboard bzr branch lp:onboard iirc
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core are 2:1.14.99.1-0ubuntu0.0~ppa3 and xserver-xorg-video-intel is 2:2.21.12-0ubuntu1~ppa1. Is this correct? Then all what I need is the onboard from BZR?
<mlankhorst> probably
<mlankhorst> intel version doesn't matter much, it was uploaded for other reasons :)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, it is unbuildable. I get
<tkamppeter> dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source
<tkamppeter> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b onboard gave error exit status 2
<tkamppeter> cd ..
<mlankhorst> ignore, or build with debuild -b
<mlankhorst> it's probably trying to include the .bzr directory if you build a source file
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, even after "rm -rf .bzr" I can only build with "debuild -b", but at least I can test onboard now.
<sil2100> seb128: can I ask you for a packaging ACK before publishing? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+13.10.20130729-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128: (it has the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 package in it)
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, onboard works principally, but right-click emulation leads to a segfault.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, onboard also does not take the black theme of the desktop.
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! Another (last) quick one: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.21+13.10.20130729-0ubuntu1.diff
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: yeah but I only care about stuck buttons atm
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<mlankhorst> Laney: yikes, here they try to steal your bike by adding another lock to the bike, wait until you unlock your own then steal the bike when you go leave it unattended :/
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I get no stuck button, seems to work no (typing this with onboard on touch screen)
<Laney> mlankhorst: haha, that's quite obvious
<mlankhorst> Laney: but unfortunately, it works..
<Laney> why would you leave it?
<Laney> without your lock on
<mlankhorst> seems to be a common reaction when it happens when people are not aware of that trick
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, so I can do tablet mode with the only problem of a missing right button, missing screen rotation, and xbmc not working.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: the only useful data point to me is... do you still get stuck buttons like that?
<mlankhorst> and does xorg stay stable
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, stuck button and X stability seems to be perfect, rest are apps which are not your scope.
<mlankhorst> ok good, so I guess the stuck button was partially caused by onboard grabbing the mouse too then..
<mlankhorst> or w/e, maybe there is still a bug in xserver but at least there's a workaround for it..
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have updated https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56578 now.
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 56578 in Server/Input/Core "race condition with active/passive grabs when opening menus with touch" [Normal,Assigned]
<sil2100> thomi: hi! You in IoM too?
<thomi> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> thomi: awesome! Quick question - would you mind if I proposed a new version of python-evdev to ubuntu?
<thomi> sil2100: sure, but please make sure you don't break autopilot - what's the change needed for?
<sil2100> thomi: the upstream developer released a new version and simply asked me to sync it with Ubuntu, so no urgent fixes
<thomi> sil2100: cool - in the past they;ve broken API, so we need to double check that
<thomi> it's nice that they've realised we pushed it into distro though :)
<sil2100> thomi: right, I'll poke you about testing later, at least for some guidelines how to check if AP is still working
<thomi> sil2100: that's easy: bzr branch lp:autopilot; cd autopilot; autopilot run autopilot
<sil2100> Ah, thought that jsut some specific tests use evdev ;)
<sil2100> And/or only on certain configurations
<thomi> sil2100: yeah, you could probably just run the input tests
<thomi> nah, we run on all cofigs
<thomi> as long as you have write acces sto /dev/uinput
<thomi> sil2100: feel free to ping me and I can run the tests, if you like
<sil2100> thomi: thanks :)
<sil2100> thomi: hi! Can you give me power over launchpad.net/python-evdev ?
<sil2100> thomi: it would be nice to be able to edit the data, could you make me the maintainer?
<sil2100> seb128: hmm
<seb128> sil2100, I don't like that hmmm :p
<sil2100> seb128: I have a question related to releasing new upstream versions of packages where we're not upstream, but which I'm a maintainer of
<seb128> ah
<sil2100> seb128: when releasing a new upstream version then, in the changelog, should I list all the changes that have been made inbetween versions?
<seb128> sure, ask
<sil2100> seb128: or just write 'New upstream version'?
<seb128> your call
<seb128> there is not written rules
<seb128> I tend to list things that close a bug
<Laney> I like to put the interesting things from NEWS
<seb128> and interesting changes
<sil2100> Ok ;) Thanks guys
 * Laney tries sbuild --arch armhf u-s-s on his desktop
<seb128> Laney, u-s-s is a small build, building on the n7 takes less than a minute
 * seb128 usually does build there
<seb128> it's just a bit annoying having to reinstall the build-deps when putting a new image on it
<Laney> yeah I don't have those atm
<Laney> thought this might be fast but it's not really
<seb128> Laney, let me know if cross building work
<Laney> not cross building, qemu
<Laney> is working though
<seb128> ah
<Laney> I think it's slower :P
<Laney> oh, segfaulted in the testsuite
<Laney> ah good, that makes it more responsive
 * Laney breathes
<xnox> brilliant indicators are finally crashing ubiquity panel =)
 * Laney locks Qt in the cupboard under the stairs as a punishment
<xnox> I think i will disable ubiquity panel as a workaround for bug 1161058
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161058
<xnox> Right, larsu if you need any help testing / porting ubiquity's panel to new indicator stack feel free to ping me =)
<seb128> xnox, did you read the friday discussion on the topic?
<xnox> seb128: hm, I don't think I did. Was it here?
<seb128> xnox, yes, short summary: larsu is working on it, he might have it done today (if IRC crazyness stops pulling him off work)
<xnox> seb128: there is a mega plan in the back of my head to drop ubiquity-panel and drop ubiquity-dm, and instead use upstart user session to start ubiquity on login, with dash hidden / not-loaded and with a few thing pre-emptied.
<xnox> seb128: ok. cool.
<seb128> sil2100, how is unity looking? did you retry it yet?
<sil2100> seb128: I did, let me look at the status
<sil2100> seb128: it finished, but intel has a few too many failures
<seb128> sil2100, real bugs/issues? or system flackyness?
<sil2100> Seems like system flackyness, since ATI was fine
<seb128> so another retry?
<sil2100> Yes, it's running already
<sil2100> thomi: hi! I installed the new evdev and tested the test_input_stack tests and they passed, but if you have a moment, could you also test on your machine? I pushed the package to my PPA:
<sil2100> thomi: ppa:sil2100/testing
<desrt> good morning freedom lovers
<desrt> . o O ( hmm... that didn't work... )
<desrt> PANTS OFF!
<seb128> desrt, howdy!
<seb128> desrt, you are trying for GUADEC? ;-)
 * desrt invokes jdub
<desrt> seb128: i made a present for you over the weekend
<seb128> desrt, I noticed, thanks for working on that ;-)
<seb128> when is next tarball due? ;-)
<seb128> well, you need to get it merged first I guess :p
<desrt> i think this won't be done until after guadec
<desrt> i've been generating a whole lot of work lately that he needs to review
<seb128> ok, I might just distro patch it if I need it
<desrt> whether in gio, file monitors, desktop files...
<desrt> warning: i may change the name
<seb128> ok
<desrt> g_file_measure_disk_usage() sounds nicer than _query_disk_usage() i think
<seb128> well, I've enough stuff to do that I can delay that for a few weeks
<seb128> I should probably just wait for you to land it properly
<thomi> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> seb128: once I get this new package I am maintaining tested, how should I proceed to get the new version into the Ubuntu queue? Who should I poke and with what?
<sil2100> thomi: thank you!
<seb128> sil2100, either do a merge proposal against the ubuntu:<source> vcs or open a bug with a link to the ppa, or with the package files attached to the bug, and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<sil2100> thomi: and then as well my previous question - could you assign me as the maintainer of launchpad.net/python-evdev?
<thomi> sure
<thomi> sil2100: done
<thomi> sil2100: I don't get a new python-evdev with your PPA added
<thomi> hmmm
<sil2100> thomi: hm, let me see!
<thomi> sil2100: it doesn't look like it's in your PPA yet (not published anyway) - I'll try again later
<sil2100> thomi: ah, right, amd64 still pending ;/ Sorry about that!
<sil2100> thomi: and thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<thomi> no worries
<seb128> Laney, did you hit weird gsettings missing schemas bugs happening randomly with system-settings recently?
<seb128> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.ubuntu.touch.system' does not contain a key named 'r'
<seb128> just hit that (but it's not the first time, it seems to try to read random keys)
<Laney> seb128: no
<Laney> no idea how to trigger it?
<seb128> it happens on start every few runs here
<seb128> with random key names, looks like corruption
<seb128> could be an issue with gsettings-qt
<Laney> that one in particular comes from orientation-lock
<Laney> I can't see how that could be a bug in system-settings
<Laney> have you seen it on the device or desktop or both?
<seb128> desktop
<seb128> but I don't test on the device that much
<seb128> I mostly do check a few specific thing, otherwise run it when I update the image just to have a look
<Laney> same
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> wondering who is the developer driving scopes? question on their functioning.  each time I lauch one in the dash it's instintive for me to double click but that just makes it disapear then I go and click it again and then have to hit launch.  Is there a way to change this so that if I find it in the dash and double click it, it opens?
<seb128> czajkowski, you want to talk to mhr3_
<czajkowski> seb128: cheers
<pitti> robru: hey Robert, how are you?
<czajkowski> maybe I'm just too used to double clicking
<pitti> robru: would you mind having a look at friend's failing autopkgtest? it's blocking other packages like the new pygobject from entering saucy
<sil2100> thomi: if anything, the amd64 binary has been built and published!
<seb128> Laney, larsu:
<seb128> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.background' does not contain a key named 'picture-u\xa8-d\xb0\xb1'
<seb128> there is something weird with gsettings-qt :/
<desrt> seb128: aren't you glad that resulted in an abort with a helpful error message instead of strange difficult-to-trace-down behaviour? ;)
<seb128> desrt, don't get me started on the abort thing... ;-)
 * seb128 is pondering storing the ringtone in a ini style file instead of gsettings just to make sure the phone app on the phone is robust
<Laney> when did you first start seeing this behaviour?
<seb128> since we started using gsettings
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> locale related?
<seb128> dunno, why would it?
<seb128> it's a corruption
<desrt> seb128: there's a much easier way to ensure the app is robust: install the schema
<seb128> it works 9 times on 10 run
<desrt> :)
<seb128> desrt, robust means = if your disk is corrupted, the schemas missing, etc, you still have a chance the app keep working
<seb128> it might not
<desrt> if disk corruption results in part of the application going missing then it's true that the application may not run properly
<seb128> but the chance is higher when it doesn't abort just because e.g the configured ringtone schemas is missing
 * desrt raises a glass to not having old arguments
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I told you, don't get me started on that :p
<desrt> fair enough!
<seb128> we have to agree on disagreeing there
<seb128> it also annoys me that I've to make system settings depends on the phone app, which is not available in the archive yet, to be able to start it
<seb128> I would prefer have a if(key not there) hide that ui
<desrt> this API exists now
<desrt> and it's fast and convenient
<desrt> g_settings_schema_source_lookup (g_settings_schema_source_get_default (), "your.schema.name")
<seb128> yeah, I just need to get larsu to provide a qt api in gsettings-qt
<seb128> since I'm calling from qml
<desrt> i think he's already doing that, no?
<desrt> with his dont-abort-like-desrt patch
<seb128> it doesn't abort on missing key
<seb128> but it does on missing schemas
<desrt> ah
 * desrt wonders how it could ever have aborted on missing keys
<larsu> desrt: g_settings_get_range() with a missing key aborts iirc
<larsu> seb128: hm, when do you get this message?
<desrt> larsu: but don't you have to enumerate the keys in the schema in the first place in order to spin up the property map?
<desrt> ie: how is it even possible that you'd get a request coming in for a key that's not in the map?
<seb128> larsu, that's happening in system-settings on start, once every 10 run ... seems like some sort of corruption :/
<seb128> larsu, the code doesn't do anything special, it just use a GSettings and read one key
<larsu> desrt: there's an api settings.schema.choice(nameofkey)
<larsu> desrt: pass the wrong nameofkey, boom.
<desrt> ah
<desrt> ya... you should protect against that
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<desrt> this isn't C, after all :)
<seb128> larsu, I'm hitting it in different panels
<desrt> pitti: hey... i wanted to ask you about your jetlag system
<larsu> desrt: ya, that's the dont-abort-like-desrt patch
<larsu> pitti: gut danke! How was your weekend?
<pitti> larsu: brainmelting :)
<larsu> seb128: weird. I'll have a look.
<pitti> larsu: we've been to Dresden, but didn't get that much done really aside from BBQ and idling at the beach :)
<seb128> pitti, when do you start you holidays? I though you said they were conflicting with GUADEC, must be soon?
<pitti> seb128: yes, next week
<larsu> pitti: ya, same here :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: soo, can we mir lp-solve quicky? it seems to have been in main at least twice (see bug 305790) and has been on upstream version 5.5.0 since at least lucid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lp-solve
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 305790 in xom (Ubuntu Jaunty) "MIR - move to main for openoffice.org 3 build-depends" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305790
<Sweetshark> seb128: trouble is: I am using libreoffices own copy of lp-solve and its causing all kinds of stupid dependency trouble ...
<jbicha> desrt: how do you recommend fixing bug 1195481?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195481 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[power]: gnome-control-center crashes if indicator-power is not installed in Unity" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195481
<seb128> Sweetshark, check with doko or mterry maybe? but it has been in main it should be fine
<desrt> jbicha: lots of good ways to deal with that
<desrt> jbicha: could move the custom indicator to the indicator-power package like datetime does it
<sil2100> seb128: \o/ Tests passed \o/
<sil2100> seb128: can I publish unity?
<desrt> jbicha: could move the key to g-c-c and add a dep from the indicator to g-c-c
<seb128> sil2100, excellent, please do!
<desrt> jbicha: could add a dep from g-c-c to the indicator
<sil2100> seb128: we'll have it in proposed and ready for the transition
<desrt> jbicha: could move the schema to some other package like gs-d-s and make both depend on that
<desrt> or you could do the conditional thing i mentioned above
<jbicha> desrt: yeah the last one is the one I'm looking for
<desrt> that's the least-good one :p
<desrt> but ya... might make sense in this case
<desrt> i kinda like the datetime approach, fwiw
<jbicha> desrt: because you're hoping gnome-control-center gets forked?
<desrt> not because of that
<desrt> you need to think of schemas like you think of libraries....
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ping!
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hi!
<desrt> so either a) they're API or b) they're private
<alex-abreu> sil2100, hi!
<sil2100> alex-abreu: could you add me to ~cordova-ubuntu ?
<desrt> having all users of the schema in the same package means that you get option (b) which is all-around nicer
<alex-abreu> sil2100, sure
<Sweetshark> doko, mterry: see above -- do we need to do all the redtape for getting lp-solve 5.5 into main for the third time?
<desrt> plus... why have custom code installed (even if disabled) to deal with an indicator that's not installed?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: since I need to fix the cu2d webapps stack and need to be part of the team to do that ;)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: thanks!
<alex-abreu> sil2100, done .. welcome in the team ! :)
<sil2100> ;p
<mterry> Sweetshark, looking
<Sweetshark> mterry: note its still supported in main in lucid anyway with that upstream version.
<mterry> Sweetshark, yeah.  that's fine.
<mterry> approved  :)
 * Sweetshark gives mterry a hug.
<jbicha> desrt: I attached a MP to the bug which is one fix (having Unity depend on indicator-power) but bschaefer wasn't so sure that was right
<desrt> jbicha: move the panel is your best bet, imho
<desrt> keeping patches out of the g-c-c package and shipping override panels alongside indicators is the best way
<jbicha> desrt: that's a lot more work though and it will mean that the Ubuntu versions will likely get outdated (but at least the UI would be more stable from release to release)
<jbicha> also there's bug 1197662
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197647 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1197662 Date & Time applet in control center does not start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197647
<jbicha> oops I mean bug 1187981
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187981 in gnome-control-center "symbol conflicts in libtimezonemap1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187981
<desrt> fun!
<desrt> maybe we should fork g-c-c...
<desrt> (why didn't we do this already?!?)
<seb128> because it's work and nobody did it (yet), and because have 2 different g-c-c on top of 1 g-s-d is impractical
<seb128> so it requires some thinking about g-s-d, or also forking that ... but then it starts being tricky
<jbicha> because we can *almost* make things work without forking
<seb128> it might be easier to just 'fork' a few panels
 * qengho had to flip to a VT, run "startx -- :4 -ac; sleep 5; DISPLAY=:4 xterm" to bootstrap a GUI this morning.  Ouch.
<seb128> jbicha, seems like only plasma-widget-kimpanel is missing for the ibus transition ... did you talk to the kubuntu guys about it/do you plan an upload?
<attente> seb128, can we upload a new accountsservice?
<seb128> attente, hey, sure, what change do you need?
<seb128> (I don't see a new upstream version nor a pending sponsoring request)
<attente> seb128, it's for the input sources
<attente> it's already proposed upstream
<seb128> do you have the bug url?
<attente> but it's still pending
<seb128> ok
<attente> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63086
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 63086 in general "Add KeyboardLayouts property" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> did you talk to Stef about it?
<attente> yes
<attente> i should follow up again though
<seb128> right
<seb128> I would prefer if he could ack the name/format before we backport it
<seb128> so we don't build on a variable type/format that might change
<attente> seb128, ok, sounds good
<seb128> attente, let me know when you hear back from Stef, then we can upload
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> attente, btw ibus 1.5 is in saucy-proposed, you can ping alesage about daily landing I think (that was blocked on ibus to be available iirc?)
<alesage> seb128, ok I'll get that job going
<seb128> alesage, thanks ;-)
<alesage> attente ^^
<asac> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1203655 ... is that the bug that causes my thinkpad to not go to sleep when i close the lid?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203655 in upower (Ubuntu) "Hangs in pthread_join in libusb_exit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> larsu: ^
<asac> let me know if you want me to extract something fro debugging or so
<larsu> asac: I think it's related (I have the same issue), but I haven't had time to verify it yet
<pitti> asac: I don't know; could be
<pitti> asac: my laptop suspends just fine, and larsu couldn't reproduce it yet, I don't have any other data
 * larsu had the unsuspended-laptop-in-backpack-problem because of that
<pitti> I suspended/resumed it a lot over the weekend
<larsu> pitti: I didn't have it in the last couple of das either. I'll keep an eye on it, though
<asac> i can suspend through menu
<asac> not when closing the lid
<asac> it just goes in heat mode
<pitti> asac: does it suspend when you Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<seb128> Laney, larsu, kenvandine: hum, are the gsettings key value supposed to update on key change?
<seb128> I'm doing
<seb128>     GSettings {
<seb128>         id: soundSettings
<seb128>         schema.id: "com.ubuntu.touch.sound"
<seb128> ...
<seb128>             SilentModeWarning { visible: soundSettings.silentMode }
<seb128> but the visibility doesn't toggle when the key change
<seb128> if I do use a prop and do "onChanged: { if (key == "silentMode") silentMode = value" it works though
<larsu> seb128: they are supposed to and there are tests that they do...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I wonder what I'm doing wrong there
<larsu> me too :)
<larsu> it looks totally fine to me
<larsu> any warnings when loading the script
<larsu> ?
<seb128> no
<larsu> how are you changing the visibility, with gsettings set?
<larsu> oops, silentMode of course
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and it works if I do "onChanged: { if (key == "silentMode") silentMode = value
<seb128> in my GSettings {}
<larsu> ah, right
<kenvandine> that doesn't work
<larsu> and you're sure the visible thing works?
<seb128> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925776/
<seb128> $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<seb128> $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<seb128> does it change for you dynamically?
<seb128> larsu: the previous version doesn't reflect changes for me, that one does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925784/
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, "that doesn't work" ... you confirm what I'm seeing?
<larsu> seb128: same problem here. Definitely a bug
<seb128> larsu, ok, let me file one
<larsu> seb128: let me finish ubiquity first please, I've had too many distractions today already :)
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<xnox> larsu: yes, please, that =)
<kenvandine> larsu, remember it doesn't automatically bind the property
<kenvandine> at least that is what i seem to recall
<larsu> kenvandine: well, it should in that direction
<larsu> kenvandine: the problem was that it didn't in the other (checking a checkbox didn't update the key)
<kenvandine> oh right
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-qt/+bug/1206181
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1206181 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "the properties don't get updated when the key value changes" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> sorry for the confusion... :)
<larsu> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> that did work :)
<larsu> kenvandine: no worries
 * kenvandine goes back to ofono 
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> larsu, sorry for adding to your day IRC ping-o-load (welcome to most of our days :p)
 * seb128 goes for some exercice
<kenvandine> seb128, btw i am able to get those serviceNumbers from ofono-qt just fine
<larsu> seb128: enjoy!
<kenvandine> just fighting a little exposing it to qml
<seb128> kenvandine, nice!
<kenvandine> should have it ready today
<larsu> seb128: usually it doesn't bother me, but otday was just crazy
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I know how it is when pings don't stop and you can focus 15 min on code ;-) Anyway going for some exercice, maybe you manage to get an hour of quiet hacking :p
<larsu> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubiquity/fix-indicators/+merge/177438
<larsu> seb128: thanks for bringing this to my attention, it was a regression that I introduced with the c++ split. Fixed and MRed, would love a review ;)
<seb128> larsu, great, thanks for fixing it!
<robru> pitti, hi, yes, I can have a look. where are the failures?
<ritz> hi , could someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/1206231
<ubot2`> ritz: Error: ubuntu bug 1206231 not found
<ritz> wrong channel
<ritz> hmmm, ubuntu-security ^^^
<sarnold> hrm, I can't load it either.
<ritz> sarnold adding you
<ritz> not a very high prio
<ritz> but annoying
<ritz> sarnold mark this as public ?
<desrt> seb128: hey.   been following the conversation?
<desrt> i think we should drop per-user layouts at the login screen.  they don't make sense.
<seb128> desrt, hey, hum, no ... where was that? #gnome-hackers?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> ah.  you're not there.
<seb128> (I'm not on there anymore most of the time)
<desrt> i think we should just have one global system default
<desrt> the idea that the keyboard layout changes after you type the username but before the password is _really_ weird
<desrt> (and only slightly less weird if you pick the user by mouse)
<seb128> we don't type the username
<seb128> we don't have a username entry
<seb128> we click on it
<desrt> i know.  please read again :)
<seb128> and it makes sense to type the password in the keyboard layout you use
<desrt> right... but a computer has a keyboard attached to it, right?
<seb128> was that discussion mostly between qwerty users?
<desrt> one particular kind of keyboard
<desrt> like... in your case, we have a setting on a harddisk that's physically bolted into a machine that has an azerty keyboard on top
<seb128> I'm typing azerty on qwerty keyboard (ok, not the majority but still)
<desrt> so why not always use azerty at the login screen?
<seb128> what about university kind of setups?
<seb128> or libraries
<seb128> or internet cafés
<desrt> maybe...
<seb128> well, the feature is no expensive to support and is handy in some cases
<seb128> I guess we can keep it as Ubuntu specific if upstream is not interested
<desrt> i'm trying to decide if upstream should be interested
<desrt> or if ubuntu should drop the feature :p
<seb128> the cost is lost, do they just object on principle? even if it's useless for 90% of users, it's not cluttering UI or creating work...
<desrt> do you have your system keyboard layout configured to azerty?
<seb128> is *low*
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but let's say I do a guest account for dholbach because I stay at his place for a while and he's going to use my laptop
<seb128> he doesn't know azerty
<seb128> he's probably going to use qwerty
<seb128> well, I don't get what's the cost/issue to just have one list of values by user there
<seb128> it's not the most useful feature in the world
<seb128> but the cost is low...
<desrt> well
<desrt> my issue with it is that we now have the list of keyboard layouts used by the user in two places
<desrt> accountsservice and gsettings
<desrt> and we have to keep them in sync
<desrt> also: it's not clear how we should select the default
<jbicha> why does gsettings need the keyboard layout if accountsservice can do it?
<desrt> probably we don't want the user changing the layout in the session with a hotkey to change what is used at the login screen next time
<desrt> jbicha: accountsservice doesn't do it yet... at least not upstream
<seb128> desrt, does changing in the session change what you get in the session at next login?
<jbicha> right but when it does...
<seb128> desrt, for me it's simple, we have a ordered list configured in gnome-control-center
<seb128> the first item is the default
<desrt> seb128: i don't know.  should it?
<seb128> on the login screen and in the session
<seb128> no
<desrt> these are the questions i am currently trying to think through :)
<attente> i guess it's a backwards compatibility issue? do we remove the schema if accountsservice handles it, or keep it and sync..
<seb128> I think we should respect the configuration and always apply defaults on fresh boot/login
<desrt> that's not how the session side currently works
<desrt> it remembers the one from last time
<seb128> the cycling you do in a session is in session state
<desrt> whic is arguably bogus...
<seb128> well
<seb128> depends
<seb128> do you use "keymap by win" option
<desrt> lol
<seb128> most people don't use the same input method/keymap in their im client and text editor
<seb128> you code in C/english
<seb128> you chat in your language
<seb128> "lol" but welcome to keymap fun ;-)
<seb128> default state should really be whatever you defined the default, at every login
<seb128> then users change the config according to the context
<desrt> i think i agree
<sarnold> ritz_: public makes sense to me
<chrisccoulson> does somebody want to maintain a browser?
<mdeslaur> lol
<sarnold> oh no, I'm not falling for that
<chrisccoulson> :)
<mdeslaur> IT'S A TRAP!
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to pop in to random IRC channels this week and ask the same question
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which one are you giving away? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i only have one to give away ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I saw you uploading chromium recently! :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i just sponsor stuff for qengho
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-30
<larsu> good morning :)
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde
<larsu> bonjour pitti
<pitti> larsu: wow, you are early :)
<pitti> larsu: in my defense, I was in the garden, collecting snails
<larsu> pitti: haha, breakfast?
<pitti> larsu: je n'est suis pas français !
<larsu> pitti: I figured now that you can speak french, ...
<darkxst> pitti, hey!
<RAOF> Grr. Why does logind conflate VTs and local sessions?
<pitti> hey darkxst, hello RAOF
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<darkxst> pitti, any chance you could look at the retracer sometime soon?
<RAOF> pitti: Do you know any way of interrogating logind's internal state to see which session it considers active?
<RAOF> Particularly, I want to know why my one and only session isn't considered active.
<pitti> RAOF: "loginctl show-session c2" (or any session identifier from "loginctl") shows the details
<pitti> darkxst: ah, sore spot..
<sil2100> Morning!
<darkxst> pitti, we still get way more data from raring+ppa than saucy, but its all mostly useless!
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, but that doesn't show which session logind thinks *is* active. There's only one session listed, and it's not active
<sil2100> Mirv: hello!
<pitti> RAOF: "loginctl" shows all sessions, so if none is active then there just isn't a registered PAM session for that VT
<RAOF> pitti: Correct! My session isn't associated with a VT!
<pitti> RAOF: sorry, I mean not a foreground one, which is the current VT
<pitti> RAOF: ah right, that's like ssh then
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have a moment for some stacks reviews?
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_extra_pkgs_next/+merge/177512
<sil2100> Mirv: the QA stack is missing ibus, but I guess I'll have to discuss this with seb, as the 'extra package' won't be needed once the new ibus goes out of -proposed
<sil2100> Mirv: so for now all the other stacks
<pitti> RAOF: although, that apparently is also active; ssh is just "remote"; so, no immediate idea then
<sil2100> Mirv: would be grateful for a quick review and approval since I want to move the stacks ;)
<RAOF> Why does logind even have the ability to activate a session?
<pitti> RAOF: that's what logind managers have used for years (well, it's ConsoleKit equivalent back then) to switch between multiple sessions
<pitti> login managers or things like indicator-session
<Mirv> sil2100: hi!
<Mirv> sil2100: I had https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/add_libubuntu-application-api1_to_platform/+merge/177509 already waiting for you :)
<Mirv> to fix my stack
<RAOF> Yeah, but you can't switch to an arbitrary logind session.
<RAOF> This is particularly annoying because logind is going to be *unable* to switch between our sessions.
<RAOF> Beacuse a switchable-session-is-a-VT, and all our sessions are going to be on a single VT.
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, hm, so maybe we can approve your branch and then mine
<sil2100> Mirv: since my branch has the same change, it shouldn't conflict ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: right, that should work I think
<darkxst> pitti, or perhaps I could just get the scripts you use for the retracer?
<sil2100> Mirv: approved yours ;)
<pitti> darkxst: sure, there's nothign particularly magic about them
<sil2100> Mirv: once it gets in, approve mine if +1
<pitti> darkxst: this is basically a checkout of lp:apport, plus a checkout of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/apport/lp-retracer-config/ for the per-ubuntu-release config
<pitti> darkxst: this branch also has the crontab which I'm using in the data center
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, will check and +1
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks :)
<pitti> RAOF: right, so we either need to disable user switching from the session indicator, or teach logind about Mir's idea of VT multiplexing; then it needs an alternate way of getting notified about what the current session is and how to enumerate them (i. e. Mir sending out some signals)
<RAOF> I feel it might be simpler to just incorporate that functionality into lightdm
<RAOF> But for now I need to help prepare Zoë for dinner.
<pitti> or that
<pitti> that would also avoid heavy patches against logind, and keep the Ubuntu specific bits together
<pitti> RAOF: logind still needs to know about that though, to be able to assign correct device ACLs
<asac> pitti: checking
<asac> pitti: ctrl+alt+f1 goes to console as expected (no suspend)
<pitti> asac: yes, I mean if you close the lid on VT1, does it suspend?
<asac> pitti: ok will try in a bit
<pitti> asac: so you can reproduce suspend errors in X?
<asac> pitti: last two days whenever i closed the lid it never suspended
<asac> always have to remember to push the menu
<asac> ok trying console and lid
<asac> pitti: yeah. on console it works
<asac> on x it just turns off the screen
<pitti> asac: just to cover all bases, what do these show?
<pitti> gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action
<pitti> gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-battery-action
<RAOF> pitti: Unless lightdm applies the ACLs :)
<asac> asac@thinki:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action
<asac> 'suspend'
<asac> asac@thinki:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-battery-action
<asac> 'suspend'
<pitti> RAOF: sure :)
<asac> pitti: ^^
<pitti> asac: -> /msg
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: it's in, can you approve my branch?
<slomo> Laney: are you planning to go with gstreamer 1.2 for this release? planned release date is somewhere in september just in time for gnome 3.10
<RAOF> pitti: Seriously, though, if (in the magical future) lightdm is already handling session tracking and switching it doesn't seem as though there's any reason to keep logind around.
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, redeployed platform and approved your commit for the two others which you can then redeploy
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks
<pitti> RAOF: quite a lot of upstream software depends on it, though; so maybe not in a default ubuntu installation, but as dependencies
<RAOF> pitti: libsystemd-login is just a dbus wrapper around logind, right?
<sil2100> Mirv: so I'm leaving platform up to you and dealing with all the other stacks
<pitti> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> So all we'd need to do is expose a compatible dbus interface?
<jibel> good morning
<RAOF> "all"
<pitti> RAOF: in principle, yes
<pitti> if lightdm emulates that in terms of Mir sessions, that'd be fine
<pitti> that's going to be no small task, though (all the cgroup handling, etc.)
<Mirv> sil2100: right, ok
<RAOF> logind exposes all that cgroup handling?
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. it's d-bus plus a compatible cgroup handling
<RAOF> I thought that was basically an implementation detail?
<RAOF> Ah.
<pitti> well, it is, but (1) we still want that, and (2) quite a lot of software checks for /run/systemd/seats (or similar)
<pitti> RAOF: mostly JavaScript/Python/etc. stuff which doesn't want to or can't link to the lib
<RAOF> Yay.
<pitti> but reproducing the /run state files is rather simple
<pitti> RAOF: we actually switched away most upstream software from checking the cgroups, to checking the /run files
<RAOF> Ah, well. There's still the transitional case we need to care about, with both VTs and Mir sessions.
<RAOF> That makes patching logind more palatable.
<pitti> RAOF: would gnome not get a similar problem when switching to wayland?
<pitti> RAOF: or does that use different VTs somehow?
<RAOF> pitti: GNOME is not planning to use a system compositor; they'll run a Wayland compositor on each VT.
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so they wouldn't have that problem
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> They also don't get the benefits ☺
<RAOF> They might eventually decide that they want them, and then they will indeed hit exactly this problem.
<Mirv> sil2100: I wonder why platform still compiles about the package.. bzr pull:d the -config, redeployed, reran with foo
<slomo> seb128: (already asked Laney before but maybe you know too?) are you planning to go with gstreamer 1.2 for this release? planned release date is somewhere in september just in time for gnome 3.10
<seb128> slomo, hey, we were discussing it recently with kenvandine (he said the new version would be nice/useful for some of the stuff on the touch image)
<seb128> slomo, I'm not sure though, I've little confidence on the gstreamer release schedule ... wasn't 1.2 initially scheduled for around GNOME 3.8?
<slomo> seb128: well, for the ubuntu touch work that jhodapp is doing you'll need it anyway ;) but that's independent i guess?
<slomo> seb128: but yes, our release schedule is not very reliable unfortunately :) however we're almost there now finally, what is missing right now is just some more testing and then it can get the 1.2.0 label
<seb128> slomo, right, that's what Ken said, jhodapp's work need it, we could do with a ppa though
<RAOF> pitti: In less frustrating news, feel like sponsoring colord 1.0.2-1? :)
<pitti> RAOF: sure! still no DM?
<RAOF> I'll get around to sending that email sometime :)
<didrocks> seb128: hey! how are you?
<slomo> seb128: ok, so what information do you need to decide? i think it would make sense to either switch now or after the next ubuntu release to give it enough testing for ubuntu
<pitti> RAOF: expected?
<pitti> dpkg-source: info: local changes have been recorded in a new patch: colord-1.0.2/debian/patches/debian-changes
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. it generates a debian/patches/debian-changes
<RAOF> pitti: Yup. You should find that debian-changes contains your glib deprecation fixes.
<seb128> didrocks, hey, good, you, having fun at the sprint with everyone? not too much beer drinking? ;-)
<pitti> RAOF: ah, not using real patches for that?
<didrocks> seb128: not too much beer, lot of discussions, we'll see :)
<RAOF> pitti: For things which are upstream I cherry pick.
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I honored the promise to work on ubuntu-system-settings during the flight
<pitti> RAOF: ah, upstream pulls
<didrocks> seb128: small ui changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/system-update-improvment/+merge/177371
<didrocks> do you mind giving a look?
<RAOF> pitti: That way I don't have to notice when we pass a revision which contains them :)
<didrocks> sil2100: once/if merged, do you mind kicking the stack again with this? ^
<pitti> RAOF: ack, sbuilding now; I just wanted to confirm, as they sometimes slip in accidentally
<didrocks> small UI changes to have a better demo :)
<didrocks> seb128: ah, FYI, I'll be on a meeting during the team meeting, I asked sil2100 to lead it :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 ;)
<seb128> didrocks, will review, thanks ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: thanks to you ;)
<didrocks> seems it's fresh in France as here
<seb128> 19°C this morning
<seb128> going to get warmer again tomorrow though
<pitti> RAOF: uploaded; NB that we are past DIF, so you'll need to sync manually if you want this in saucy
<RAOF> pitti: There's no particular reason not to have it; I'll sync away!
<slomo> seb128: ok, anyway, let me know if you need any more information or have decided something :)
<seb128> slomo, sorry, IRC is a bit busy...
<seb128> slomo, when do you plan to land the new one is unstable?
<seb128> slomo, also ... is there any known problem with the current 1.1/things to worry about?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> slomo: I was a bit put off by the advice against adopting it in your announcement the other day :-)
<slomo> seb128: unstable once the API is stable, i can't guarantee yet that there will be no changes in anything newly added... but it's unlikely. otherwise, i'm not aware of any regressions that are left, the last one was fixed right before 1.1.3 :)
<slomo> seb128: and in general it's all in bugfix and cleanup mode now, no bigger new features are going to happen before 1.2
<Laney> I think we'll probably start out with a PPA
<Laney> the packaging should be easier anyhow since some of the plugin moves get to be undone
<slomo> Laney: well, you ship glib 2.37 too, right? the warning in my announcement mail goes along the same line ;)
<sil2100> ugh
<Laney> heh
<sil2100> didrocks: the apps stack has some problems, so I will probably have to fill in a bug and get it fixed before it can get released today ;/
<Laney> slomo: Also I don't really know about it but it'd make me happy if jhodapp's stuff could have some upstream review before we include it ;-)
<seb128> slomo, ok, I think it's reasonable for us to consider it once it's unstable
<Laney> not sure if he's submitted it yet or is close to
<Laney> I'll start work on PPAing it anyway quite soon
<Laney> (upstream, not seen his stuff yet)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, good morning btw ;-)
<Laney> hallo!
<slomo> Laney: agreed, i think it's still full of bees :) i didn't look at it closer yet
<slomo> seb128: ok, what's exactly the reason for depending on it being in unstable? my reason for not putting it there is basically the same as for glib 2.37, if it wasn't for the possible small API changes i would just put it there ;)
<didrocks> slomo: ok, please keep bfiller aware
<Laney> It's being conservative
<didrocks> slomo: sorry, I mean sil2100 ^
<seb128> slomo, it has a cost to follow unstable series, we do it for glib because we use some of the new features and we have desrt on board who can help with the issue
<seb128> issues
<Laney> we have experience with unstable glibs, and also can abuse ryan for fixes if necessary
<seb128> slomo, we have less expertise on gstreamer
<Laney> so one path with that is ppa, people self select for testing, if no major problems then distro
<Laney> helps insulate us a bit
<slomo> seb128: ah, makes sense :) thanks for explaining
<seb128> slomo, yw
<darkxst> pitti, how do the need-retrace tags get set?
<pitti> darkxst: through the blob uploaded to Launchpad, in apport/crashdb_impl/launchpad.py _generate_upload_blob()
<pitti> darkxst: i. e. they are there when creating the bug
<darkxst> pitti, ah right, our bugs are already tagged ;)
<pitti> darkxst: yes, you mostly need to create a config file for your project instead of the distro (add a stanza to the config file in lp-retracer-config)
<pitti> darkxst: and use 'project': 'ubuntu-gnome', insteaed of 'distro': 'ubuntu' (see /usr/share/doc/apport/crashdb-conf.txt.gz)
<pitti> darkxst: crash-digger has a --crash-db option where you supply the new db you are adding (instead of using the "default" one in crashdb.cnof)
<darkxst> pitti, thanks, I think i got it now
<sil2100> Mirv: are you on the platform stack failure?
<rickspencer3> seb128, is there a list of setting backend for Ubuntu Touch that we need for 13.10?
<sil2100> Mirv: since I don't want to release the related stacks before knowing if all is ok
<sil2100> seb128: hello!
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> rickspencer3, define "setting backend"?
<sil2100> seb128: how's the ibus release from -proposed going?
<seb128> sil2100, it's in saucy proper since yesterday
<rickspencer3> seb128, I dunno, like things that need to have settings for them
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: awesome then! So it seems out otto images are still outdated
<sil2100> But good, it means tomorrow all will be ok already
<seb128> rickspencer3, the prd has the list, it's basically the ones listed on the "phone" column of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, yw
<Laney> seb128: have you started doing the suggesting I made to about-connect-check-for-update?
<Laney> suggestion
<seb128> Laney, I did it yesterday, but not the shared js way, just trying the getByName
<Laney> ok, would have done it myself otherwise
<seb128> Laney, but it's 1 extra object and 10 lines of code, I'm not convinced of the value of the change...
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, redeploying the stack ;/
<seb128> Laney, I don't expect us to rename pages
<seb128> Laney, I think I'm going to end up doing the shared js stuff to avoid the extra churn in the plugin itself ;-)
<Laney> :-)
<sil2100> Mirv: re-running the platform stack after redeployment now
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I think should be good now
<Mirv> sil2100: I just forgot the -U
<Mirv> rusty from vacation still :)
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> seb128: can you check/approve the package rename packaging change of http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.3+13.10.20130730-0ubuntu1.diff ? libplatform-hardware-api1-hybris became libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1, and libplatform-api1-hybris -> libubuntu-application-api1
<Sweetshark> seb128: soo, bug 1204449 is blocking on bug 1196263 and I agree with upstream that the reporter is likely seeing ghosts there. Is there any way to go ahead with this SRU (which is fixing critical bugs) despite these vague and nonreproducable claims?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204449 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] LibreOffice 4.0.4 for Ubuntu 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204449
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1196263 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Office 4.0 Paper Tray" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196263
<seb128> Sweetshark, can somebody test the scenario he describes and confirm if it works/doesn't work for them?
<Sweetshark> seb128: If someone has a printer with multiple trays it might give hints. tkamppeter maybe?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes, try asking tkamppeter or maybe in the London office?
<Sweetshark> seb128: note though that you cant proof the absence of errors. He might still claim it does not work with _his_ printer.
<Sweetshark> seb128: also he hasnt even confirmed that it wasnt a problem in 4.0.2 as released with raring.
<sil2100> seb128: are you ready for some quick packaging ACKs? ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, I wouldn't block the SRU on it, but it would still be good to check if the problem he points is not an obvious breakage
<seb128> sil2100, sure, trying to review Mirv's one but I don't understand all the renames there
<seb128> Mirv, it would help to have changes help a bit more than "to match debian guidelines"
<xnox> seb128: larsu: http://ubuntuone.com/0u8ueGOxYL3eRu4Gti9PHo =) i'll see if I can find where ubiquity's theming is going absurd =)
<sil2100> seb128: ok, in the meantime I'll prepare the rest and send you the links
<seb128> Mirv, why are the replaces/breaks versionned rather than just forcing to uninstall the old names?
<seb128> xnox, hehe
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<larsu> xnox: first absurdity is that it loads the theme in every draw() event...
<larsu> xnox: s/theme/background pixmap/
<Mirv> seb128: more information at https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/package-match-sonames/+merge/175181
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> Mirv, looks fine to me, +1
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: All he claims is "it used to work with the 4.0 ppa on 12.04 at some point". So it could be a/ it doesnt work on 12.04 but works on 13.04 b/ he had some other ppa breaking his stuff c/ it was never working on LibreOffice 4.0.2, but only on e.g. 4.0.0 (which is not what we released with raring) ....
<sil2100> seb128: in the meantime! http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+13.10.20130730-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128: this will be a buuusy week for you... ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, as said don't block on that, but if it's easy to check if what he describe is a bug or not you might want tkamppeter/somebody at the office to give it a try and confirm it's a bug (even if it's not a regression it might still be a valid bug)
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, thanks didrocks for letting me with some extra pings :p
<seb128> sil2100, what's the rational for the arch any -> hardcoded list change there? I though we didn't want to list archs manually anymore?
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> all worked like according to the plan :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> just want to show to rickspencer3 I'm not slacking off :p
<sil2100> Mirv: tell me once platform and sdk are published
<sil2100> seb128: I think there's no real rationale besides making sure that powerpc is not supported ;)
<rickspencer3> o/didrocks
<rickspencer3> will you be joining us in the spa?
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if there is a reason we should still use hardcoded arch lists (I think you said Ken has to roll back on not listing ppc because colin was having issues)?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: taking my towel :)
<seb128> tssss
<didrocks> seb128: some packages needed for colin to be able to unblock for webcreds (accounts-settings AFAIK)
<didrocks> seb128: but that should be temporary and not needed anymore AFAIK
<seb128> didrocks, so http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+13.10.20130730-0ubuntu1.diff feels wrong
<didrocks> arch: any is better so that the day we start having armel64…
<seb128> sil2100, -1 from me, please change back to arch: any or give the rational in the changelog
<sil2100> Mirv: since platform got published, could you publish SDK?
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<didrocks> seb128: I don't see anything justifying it for me
<didrocks> so -1 as well
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: oh btw did you get the memo about touch fixes?
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, no
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, yes!
<rickspencer3> I saw that you had an xorg for me to try and stuff
<mlankhorst> yeah
<rickspencer3> but I hadn't had a chance yet
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, are you still waiting for me?
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: no, but if you want working touch at least it's possible, but hard to get back in raring because it probably requires a newer version of onboard
<sil2100> Mirv: I already published all the standard stacks
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, raring is dead
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> we are on saucy
<rickspencer3> put raring out of your mind
<mlankhorst> saucy could work, I'm waiting for the backport to 1.14
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: hah, when I still have to land it in the LTS? :P
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, yes
<rickspencer3> but for now, our focus still needs to be on Ubuntu Touch for 13.10 to the maximum extent possible
<mlankhorst> yeah
<sil2100> Mirv: I jump out to the store - please publish SDK in the meantime!
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, so, I worked around this bug by not using the touchscreen with Chromium ;)
<mlankhorst> yeah the fixes will be in saucy, was just hoping upstream would merge it to 1.14 so I didn't have to do it manually, it's quite a big patch series..
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, there sure might be valid bug -- otherwise I would not have upstreamed that one. Note though upstream currently has 131 unresolved bugs related to printing (of 251 with resolved bugs). Also note that there are at least two related bugs: One is a (fixed) 3.3->3.4 regression, the other one is reported against 3.6 and was fixed for 4.1: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61186 ...
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 61186 in Printing and PDF export "Print dialog ignores saved settings from Printer Settings + more" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, as said, don't block the SRU on it in any case
<Sweetshark> ... so without the reporter confirming it still doesnt work in 4.1.0 its actually likely a dupe of fdo#61186 ..
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, on my list
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep ;)
<mlankhorst> hm looks like upstream has some more fixes that might help without having to update unboard..
<seb128> Laney, thanks for approving the dash privacy setting mp ... days/months, I've no idea when design is going to iterate on that, seems safer to just stick with that meanwhile ;-)
<Laney> sure
<seb128> Laney, oh, new glib out btw, in case you feel like you need a break from system settings at some point ;-)
<Laney> I do feel like that :P
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> I'm just making datetime use NM for status for now and then I'll do that or gst for a bit
<mlankhorst> lucky you, I was looking at fixing xinput :P
<Laney> shortly I have to go to the police station and give a statement about my Crime Of The Century :-)
<mlankhorst> hah
<mlankhorst> did you steal your own bike?
<Laney> no comment
<Laney> srsly though I told them I thought it wasn't worth anybody's time to do that for the theft of one skewer but they insisted
<mlankhorst> oh that
<mlankhorst> well it's probably for insurance and/or their own numbers
<Laney> that's why I reported it
<Laney> didn't expect to have to do anything other than phone up
<Laney> maybe there will be an armed response
<sil2100> seb128: ah, here's the arch revert for webapps: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-webapps-qml/arch_any/+merge/177559 (if you have a moment)
<seb128> sil2100, approved by comment, you need to change the MR status though, I'm not in the right team to do it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> did you relaunch system-settings?
<seb128> didrocks, I did, why?
<seb128> didrocks, slangasek wanted a landing
<sil2100> didrocks: the merge wasn't merged in back when I checked, so no
<didrocks> seb128: did you check it wasn't already launched?
<seb128> didrocks, no, nobody else than me is usually dealing with settings stuff
<didrocks> seb128: not sure what will happen, I think I stopped the prepare job before it was uploaded in the ppa
<seb128> didrocks, aren't you supposed to be busy in IoM? ;-)
<didrocks> we'll know in 2 minutes
<seb128> didrocks, jenkins flagged a changelog merge back as approved
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think even if you rebuild, it would have been blocked in the publisher step
<seb128> didrocks, I would appreciate if you let me know next time you republish settings
<didrocks> seb128: I asked sil2100 first to look at that, so you did relaunch without warning him as well :)
<didrocks> (but I admit I didn't tell him before relaunching it)
<seb128> didrocks, well, we already had a landing today, I didn't see you ping sil2100 about redoing one ... anyway no problem, I will check next time, I was just 100% nobody else would touch because until now nobody ever did look at settings (out of normal published when the stack is un manual publishing)
<seb128> didrocks, sorry for the conflict
<didrocks> seb128: no worry at all, we're both guilty :)
<didrocks> seb128: TBH, the system would have handled it
<didrocks> I'm just unsure about launchpad enabling binary copy of a superseeded package
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> then, the second publish would have failed
<didrocks> (as the version in distro would have been != from the version when prepare run)
<didrocks> it would just have been an useless build in the ppa
<didrocks> but TBH, I won't challenge that today and test in production :p
<sil2100> jibel: hi! Just reminding, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/otto/fix_1203809/+merge/176692 <- the fix has been made as you recommended it ;) So I guess it would be a quick review now!
<xnox> seb128: larsu: the menuitem gets the same height as the submenu, thus the menubar ends up having the height of the tallest submenu =( i'm not sure why the menuitem gets such large height. Maybe it's horizontal/vertical error? and/or homogenous somewhere? well I didn't manage to shrink it, with request_size.
<larsu> xnox: this is unrelated to my fix, it looks the same to me without
<larsu> xnox: I'll have a look later today
<xnox> larsu: well, I uploaded your fixes to at least get back the indicators. so it will be on tomorrow's daily cd, to test live / easier.
<xnox> larsu: thanks a lot for your branch =)))) !!!!
<larsu> xnox: cool, thanks for the quick upload
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I can help with Firefox.
<seb128> qengho, hey, how is the chromium build on saucy going?
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I don't think I'm immersed in its culture enough to adopt, but I want to learn it some.
<qengho> seb128: Er, linker bug avoided, I think. Only time will tell.
<qengho> seb128: turnaround time is far too long.
<seb128> qengho, when do we get an upload? ;-)
<qengho> seb128: saucy-proposed should be halfway through building.
<seb128> qengho, hum, there was no chromium-browser upload since the 24 ... or you mean you are ppa testing it before archive upload?
<qengho> seb128: Hrm, I meant actual distro.  Let me look around.
<seb128> qengho, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.10.1 is the most recent upload and it failed armhf and i386
<kenvandine> mpt, working on the SIM Services page, what should we display if there is no SIM card?
<kenvandine> i assume disable the listitem
<kenvandine> but should we display something like SIM Services (No SIM found) ?
<mlankhorst> sigh, found out that in xserver.git most recent commit broke the test, then found out both the test and the commit were broken :/
<mpt> kenvandine, yes, insensitive. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=diff&rev2=5&rev1=4
<qengho> seb128: Okay, well, I thought I had it sponsored and uploaded a day ago. I guess I was wrong.  When you said to chrisccoulson that you saw him uploading chromium, I thought that was him uploading  chromium-browser_28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu3 .
<seb128> qengho, oh no, that was the previous uploads a week ago, sorry for the confusion
<kenvandine> mpt, thx
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ can you sponsor it?
<qengho> seb128: Where do you see the feed? Do you sip from the firehose saucy-proposed mailing list?
<seb128> qengho, yep, saucy-proposed ... I just glance over the title in the morning and a few time a day, it's a bit of traffic but just reading the package names in the subject list is taking like a minute
<Laney> another u-s-s snapshot?
<seb128> Laney, I ran a rebuild, not noticing that didrocks did one, but that was before lunch and didrocks was supposed to have killed it
<chrisccoulson> qengho, thanks for the offer :)
<Laney> oh and it just took that long to grind through
<seb128> didrocks, ^ did you trigger a new one?
<seb128> Laney, that's my guess, but it's just guessing...
<chrisccoulson> qengho, one thing i need to try and figure out is why the tests don't run in saucy: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-firefox/
<chrisccoulson> they do run ok in raring: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/ (same package)
<seb128> Laney, ok, that might make you happy, uploaded the new poppler ... that's giving plenty of opportunity to change our mind, by doing rebuild/build fixes, after looking at qt for too many hours
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> I just started looking at glib
 * Laney types d p u t  f t p - m a s t e r really slowly
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I'm new to autopkgtest, but I'll poke at it.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, thanks. don't worry about it too much if you have other stuff to do though :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I didn't see anything merged and I wanted to have the stack green
<didrocks> seb128: but obviously, I was wrong :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> seb128: sorry ;)
<seb128> didrocks, haha, ok
<seb128> didrocks, no problem ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: any ETA for all the mir bits from platform-api and qtubuntu to land? Asking in relation to the pending unity-mir daily-releasing/autolanding ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: there is no platform-api/qtubuntu changes I'm aware of TBH, do you see that some patches are needed for unity-mir?
<didrocks> sil2100: we'll get:
<didrocks> 1. have Mir in main
<didrocks> (in progress)
<didrocks> 2. xmir (xorg + patches) built against Mir
<didrocks>    get mesa and driver patches in
<didrocks> 3. get u-s-c fixing its test failing and go into distro
<didrocks> I think as soon as 1 and 2, we'll be able to proceed in unity-mir
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<didrocks> seb128: in fact, for ubuntu-system-settings, I thought I pushed the "stop" buttons in jenkins (3 times actually)
<didrocks> seb128: maybe I didn't push hard enough
<sil2100> didrocks: makes sense! I just remember greyback mentioning that he needs some specific plaftorm-api and qtubuntu branches for it to build, or something
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, do you mind digging a little bit and writing that down?
<sil2100> didrocks: so just give me a green light to proceed with unity-mir - the packaging is reviewed already and lintian clean
<didrocks> great! ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, I poked ricmm about that last week, but he also didn't know much about those, just that we're waiting for mir to get released - and Gerry wasn't around (like now!)
<sil2100> But once he pops up again, I'll poke him what he meant with that
<Laney> desrt: your new dbus-appinfo test hangs for me without an x server
<desrt> i've heard rumours about this
<desrt>  not sure what the issue is though... we're using dbus-testrunner, right?
<Laney> p.s. hello!
<desrt> hi :)
<Laney> plain ol' make check
<desrt> Laney: i can reproduce.  nice.
<desrt> i wonder what's going on there
<desrt> i bet it's some dbus-launch stupidity, like usual
<desrt> [pid 29126] write(2, "Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n", 45) = 45
<desrt> yup.
 * desrt wonders why
<Laney> yeah that's what tipped me off about the missing X
<desrt> something very very stupid is happening here
<desrt> i'll take a look while i'm on the plane :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, when do you fly?
<desrt> in ~6 hours
<desrt> i should start packing :)
<seb128> larsu, kenvandine, Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gsettings-qt/build-qmltypes-description/+merge/177626 ... warning, I don't really know what I'm doing, but it seems to work
<larsu> what's a qmltypes?
<Laney> I suggest you ask someone on the SDK team :P
<kenvandine> :-p
 * Laney knows nothing of this
<Laney> crap
 * Laney writes a status update
<seb128> larsu, something qmlplugindump generates that describes your object apparently, seems needed for qtcreator to have a list of the properties/types/...
<kenvandine> i can review that
<seb128> larsu, that's needed for cpp plugins apparently
<kenvandine> done those before :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great, see review comments on the mp page ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure there is a better way than the ld hack for the lib, but I can't figure it out, and I spent enough time on that
<kenvandine> oh... you're creating it at build time
<Laney> what do other packages do?
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<kenvandine> i think most people do it manually... which never seemed like a good idea
<seb128> Laney, some ship a pregenerated copy, some build it at build time
 * qengho dances.
 * Sweetshark steps to the right ...
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
 * Sweetshark steps to the left ...
<kenvandine> seb128, what does ubuntu-ui-toolkit do?
 * Sweetshark hops around.
<Sweetshark> meeting time?
<seb128> kenvandine, let's move to #ubuntu-touch
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes
<seb128> let's get started
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, you're in a good mood :)
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Yo.
<qengho> * chromium-browser 28.0.1500.71 landed for stable.
<qengho> * ... Building again for saucy-proposed, after 1) working around linker bug and 2) being killed in build-time tests by zealous timeout watchdog.
<qengho> * Adding more build-time tests.
<qengho> * Continuing work on integrating LP translations into chromium-browser.
<qengho> EOL
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: survived a LO release.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> qengho, did you get chrisccoulson to sponsor it for you?
<qengho> seb128: yes.
<seb128> qengho, chrisccoulson: it's not showing up on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<seb128> ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes, it's on my list :)
<chrisccoulson> (i've not forgotten about it ;) )
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so not done yet... when do you think you will have time for it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i can probably do it in a few minutes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, qengho: thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> 4.0.4 for raring pending (bug 1204449) -- pending bug 1196263 -- prepared at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-precisetest-20120327/+sourcepub/3371647/+listing-archive-extra
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204449 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] LibreOffice 4.0.4 for Ubuntu 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204449
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1196263 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Office 4.0 Paper Tray" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196263
<Sweetshark> 3.5.7 for precise -- pending feedback on bug 1176923 -- prepared at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+sourcepub/3384413/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweetshark> 4.1.0 final released -- first time we have PPA builds ready at the upstream announcement for Ubuntu+1 (saucy), Ubuntu current (13.04) and Ubuntu LTS (12.04) -- thanks to ricotz for the coordination to get the last two there just in time -- so far: >~31000 ppa downloads alone (plus upstream downloads) -- some more fixes: lintian foo
<Sweetshark>  -- some more fixe: build against system lp-solve and graphite (see alaso: bug 1206107) -- synced from debian: fix uno paths -- bugwrangling/triaging/syncing of initial bug report influx -- both upstream and on lp
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206107 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice should build against system lpsolve" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206107
<Sweetshark> other bits: -- hunting/observing ppa stats -- seemed to me some additional ~8000 downloads on precise got lost in the count on Thursday (I have a script running there nowto see if it happens again)
<Sweetshark> EOF
<Sweetshark> whops, the copypasta didnt bring along the formatting.
<seb128> Sweetshark, is bdrung doing sponsoring for you for those?
<Sweetshark> seb128: bdrung had some early feedback over lintian nagginess. I fixed some already, most are bogus anyway.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let me know if you need me to sponsor some of those
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, will do
<seb128> we should also discuss again adding you to -desktop at some point
<Sweetshark> seb128: right
<seb128> since the dbm seems set on the mindset that we don't need a libreoffice maintainer for Ubuntu
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> ok, larsu is next since he has to run out soon
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<larsu> - worked with dednick on unitymenumodel (he found some issues while using it)
<larsu> - added phone menu to indicator-sound
<larsu> eof
<larsu> - ported ubiquity to the new indicator stack
<seb128> - fixed gsettings-qt properties not updating correctly
<larsu> oh, and I had a big discussion on icons in unity8
<larsu> I think it's going in a good direction now :)
<seb128> thanks for that one, and for the ubiquity fixing
<seb128> great!
<larsu> :)
<seb128> larsu, quick q., do you know the status of the custom widgets for the indicators?
<seb128> aka, are we going to get real indicators on unity8 soon?
<larsu> seb128: yes, that's what I'm working on with dednick
<larsu> seb128: well, he's doing all the unity8 work
<larsu> seb128: as for specific menu items, please ask him on the status
<seb128> larsu: ok, thanks
<larsu> I have to run, sorry. bbl
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> Today I pushed a new xserver to x-staging for testing touch bug, took a bit longer a test failed during build, both the code and test were wrong! Touch bug testing, fixing radeon/nouveau/generic upstream kernel bugs, and helping out with mir bugs. Seems I broke kernel compiling with llvm, ah well! And limited sports this week, until my bike's front wheel is replaced. Got upload rights to xorg packageset for debian now! :D I will probably tak
<mlankhorst> \0
<seb128> larsu, that's fine, we were done, have fun!
<mlankhorst> touch bug can be workarounded afaict now
<Laney> "probably tak"
<Laney> got cut off
<seb128> what Laney said
<mlankhorst> >> I will probably take thursday off again as a holiday.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • Fix libtimezonemap's -dev package to be usable on its own
<Laney> • Various system-settings MPs: handle DBus activation correctly, use the cities list from libtimezonemap, use a thread to make the UI more responsive when doing this (discovered a possible QSortFilterProxyModel bug which needs investigating/filing and sapped quite some time), get connectivity from NM but possibly should be QNetworkInfo?
<Laney> • Reviews, arguments about command line argument parsing
<Laney> • Ask some questions about which APIs are available to do stuff, with the aim of getting more settings working
<Laney> • Discussions about GStreamer packaging / including some non-upstream plugins. Agreement on using a PPA for now until there has been some upstream feedback/iterations (will need to build for armhf for touch I guess)
<Laney> • Start packaging new glib, find a hang in the testsuite(!)
<Laney> • Restore some lost packaging improvements to maliit (most importantly running the testsuite)
<Laney> • Holiday next week then Debconf the week after during which I don't know how much I'll be around.
<seb128> oh, holidays/debconf
<seb128> have fun with those ;-)
<mlankhorst> oh and new item -> testing touch bug without workaround, apt-get upgrade finished :P
<Laney> surely will
<Laney> hopefully will get to meet up with didrocks in his city :P
<seb128> Laney, right, I didn't approve your connectivy through n-m work yet because it feels like that's something qt should provide in qtnetwork or something
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if qt has an api to query network status?
<Laney> I didn't know about it
<Laney> http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qnetworkinfo/
<Laney> I don't see something there which says "we have internet connectivity" though
<seb128> that's qtsystems
<seb128> which is modem stuff
<Laney> it's what someone linked on the ML
<seb128> I would expect qt to have more "normal network" stuff
<seb128> anyway, not really a meeting topic
<mlankhorst> oops, onboard back to crashing normally :P
<seb128> we can discuss it on #ubuntu-touch or after the meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> k
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - Move upstream home of gstoraster (and gstopxl) from ghostscript to cupsfilters
<tkamppeter>  - Several tests for X bugs on Lenovo Thinkpad Twist
<tkamppeter>  - cups-filters: gstoraster and pdftoraster are ready for PPD-less printing
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC mentoring
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't know
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> device language switching, waiting for polkit working on device
<attente> accountsservice input source support proposed upstream, testing a patched gnome-settings-daemon locally for synching input sources
<attente> eof
<attente> refactoring some of indicator-keyboard for greeter work
 * desrt thinks attente doesn't know what means 'eof' ;)
<seb128> attente, on the good news, ibus 1.5 is in saucy and indicator-keyboard landed in NEW (I'm going to review it after the meeting)
<attente> seb128, great, thanks!
<seb128> attente, good work on getting the system settings panel in as well ;-)
<attente> desrt, what do you mean?
<jbicha> desrt: or larsu
<seb128> attente, you wrote one line after eof I think
<seb128> attente, re what desrt means ;-)
<attente> sounds racy :P
<seb128> attente, jbicha: I lost a bit track, but once indicator-keyboard is in/promoted we should be able to land g-s-d/g-c-c right?
<jbicha> seb128: yes
<seb128> great
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hi!
<desrt> got on a bit of a yakshave last week from the desktop file index stuff
<desrt> ended up fixing a lot of things with the filemonitor implementation in GIO
<jbicha> seb128: and Unity or something needs to depend on indicator-keyboard
<desrt> added a new internal API so that we can actually use file monitors from inside of glib (without assuming a mainloop is running) which will allow us to have much better handling for stuff like /etc/mtab /etc/fstab /etc/localtime ~/.hidden files, as well as changes in desktop files (which was my real goal there)
<desrt> because of this we can now keep track of what is in the desktop file dirs instead of rescanning it all of the time, which is a big performance gain for just about all desktop file operations
<desrt> i started integrating the desktop file index stuff on top of that work, finding a few bugs in the process.... and now on a branch, we have an experimental g_desktop_app_info_search() API... and it's fast.... like 50µs per search kinda fast
<desrt> i did a lot of small bugfixing and reviewing... including for larsu's multi-name-watching dbus patch (for mpris for the sound indicator)
<desrt> got in a fight about how and if to store keyboard layouts in the accounts service ... hopefully we can push that in the right direction, since the GNOME approach now is just totally wrong (going to talk to rui about it at guadec)
<desrt> tracked down some dconf writes happening at login upstream and talked to colin about the possibility of setting up an ostree smoketest for that
<desrt> and also created an API for measuring the disk usage of a directory recursively (basically 'du' for GFile)
<desrt> also (as a btw) that patch that tedg needed for the annotations made it into yesterday's glib release, so you need only to rebuild gobject-introspection and everything should be OK
<seb128> great
<desrt> eof
<seb128> we backported the vapi fix meanwhile, so no hurry
<tedg> I think that vala has to rerelease as well.
<seb128> "backported"/"hacked"
<desrt> ah.  it was vala?
<tedg> I think they build the vapi files at release time.
<desrt> ya... i guess vala will need to do a new release then :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the "du" api, going to make my life easier ;-)
<tedg> It's a long chain for one comment ;-)
<Laney> more GLib in system-settings? :P
<desrt> seb128: hope to get it reviewed at guadec by alex
<seb128> desrt, the .desktop stuff is pretty cool as well!
<desrt> actually, a lot of the stuff i'm doing needs alex to look at it and he's on vacation lately
<desrt> but he'll be at guadec, so i'll try to catch him :)
<seb128> desrt, have fun at GUADEC ;-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> i'm leaving today, btw... and will be on a plane in about 3 hours
<desrt> (well... going to the airport in 3 anyway)
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> have a safe trip!
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> * ubuntu-system-settings work mostly again this week:
<seb128> - storage: started using gsettings to store the sort order preference
<seb128> - sound: updated to reflect design changes, started using gsettings for preferences
<seb128> - phone: started on the phone preferences work
<seb128> - about: sorted out how to get the current update date on the touch image,
<seb128> updated the code to read the real timestamp and display it
<seb128> - quite some reviews for others
<seb128> - security-privacy: added the preference to disable online dash queries
<seb128> - some other bug fixes and UI tweaks
<seb128> * looked at the phone-app, submitted a merge request to read the ringtone sounds from gsettings
<seb128> * worked a bit on teached GSettings to qtcreator, learn a bit about qmltypes on the way, submitted a merge proposal that seems to make the thing work
<seb128> * uploaded the new poppler to saucy, started on the transition
<seb128> * some packaging/NEW reviews and sponsoring
<seb128> </week>
 * sil2100 waits :)
<seb128>  
<seb128> no didrocks, sil2100 is going to lead the second half of the meeting ... any question before we and him the channel?
<Mirv> \o
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for stepping up while didrocks is slacking in meetings ;-)
<kenvandine> wb Mirv!
<sil2100> ;) np!
<sil2100> Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox, robru, didrocks: hi guys! How are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: sleeping even
<didrocks> seb128: ^ :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
 * didrocks goes back to the swimming pool
<Mirv> hi all
<seb128> tssss
<sil2100> As mentioned by seb128, I have been asked to lead the meeting today
<sil2100> I see robru is not around today, maybe he'll join later on
<Mirv> and thanks kenvandine
<sil2100> Everyone here? (not counting didrocks who just goes out to swim)
<sil2100> I guess we'll have a 100% proper meeting next week, but let's maybe do at least a quick status update from everyone and browsing through the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Remember to write down the current tasks you are working on there so we can keep track of what's going on!
<sil2100> Mirv: how's the status with Qt5, 5.1 etc. after you got back?
<sil2100> Mirv: could you start with the status update?
<Mirv> sil2100: mostly fine, not much happened while I was away but ken updated Qt Creator. now there are new things queueing up like yet another qtpim update needed and qtconnectivity wanted for archives
<Mirv> and I'm working on getting u1db-qt into archives right now
<sil2100> Mirv: all written down in the spreadsheet and monitored? ;)
<sil2100> Great, thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: not everything, there are so many little things I do anyhow
<Mirv> but anything that I'm not doing right away or is bigger is there
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess it doesn't make sense to write down those tiny tasks indeed, so good
<Mirv> the tests running thing is not even assigned, I guess my name should be there
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I've my own todo list and also report to the SDK team, there are many lists around :)
<sil2100> Done ;)
<sil2100> Ok, cool
<Mirv> I've just no idea initially how much work are those, but anyway since they're in main, tests should be run
<Mirv> that's it for me, back from vacation most of all!
<sil2100> \o/ Glad to have you back
<sil2100> Now, following along... kenvandine!
<sil2100> kenvandine: you and cyphermox are the two people I don't see much in the spreadsheet ;) What are you working on right now and how's it proceeding?
<kenvandine> system-settings right now
<kenvandine> and planning for share service, which apparently might be getting scheduled
<kenvandine> and just daily keeping the stacks building :)
<sil2100> Good ;) Last week I noticed gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas got preNEWed and released
<kenvandine> that's it for me
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks! If you can, try writing down the bigger tasks that are under works in the spreadsheet, this way we know what's going on instantly as well
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Are you around?
<kenvandine> not currently working on anything specific to PS integration
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> I guess cyphermox is not around as well, we'll catch him next week about the status update then, along with robru
<sil2100> So now for me
<sil2100> For most of the time I'm working on keeping the stacks up and running, making sure that most of the things get released before noon
<kenvandine> robru is on his way to guadec
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, Didier reminded me about that as well ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, last week we finally essentially unblocked the unity stack, now it's daily releasing again properly
<sil2100> There have been some problems with the test machines, but those got resolved one way or another
<Mirv> sil2100: what was blocking it for so long btw?
<sil2100> Mirv: many many things, I think we already had a chat about that during the last meeting during your holiday, but in short: outdated tests, dbus issues, recordmydesktop OOM problems
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> yes, during that :) ok, thanks, just interested
<sil2100> We're daily releasing unity8 now as well
<sil2100> Besides that, I'm helping out some of our projects to get into Ubuntu universe, like lucene++ and such
<sil2100> Cleaning up packaging and between package building, working on the Qt5 proper QPA appmenu support, since it's finally time for that
<Mirv> I noticed ont thing missing today when getting Qt 5.1 / Unity8 working on device - unity-api isn't in archives
<sil2100> hm, right
<Mirv> if it's not yet on our radar, it should be
<sil2100> Mirv: the reason for that is that we're basically daily-releasing to a PPA right now
<sil2100> Mirv: since we don't think it's 'there' yet
<sil2100> Mirv: so right now it's anyway recommended just to use the ubuntu-unity/next PPA for those things
<Mirv> ok, there could be a spreadsheet about those in radar but not yet packages
<sil2100> Also, this week I'll be working with andyrock to get a newer compiz tested and into saucy
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess that might make sense
<sil2100> Ok, I think that's it for the status updates
<sil2100> Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox: let's take a look at the spreadsheet again and try to find some additional tasks that already got finished
<sil2100> You guys see anything, or is it more or less up-to-date?
<sil2100> Mirv: about the XIM support thing - we're still blocked on SRU team decision
<sil2100> Mirv: they wanted the bug descriptions made with the rationale, I did that and informed them
<kenvandine> not me
<sil2100> So until we get any feedback, not sure if we should do anything else
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, thanks for the e-mail CC:ing
<sil2100> Ok then, archiving the tasks then!
<Mirv> the sheet seems uptodate
<sil2100> Pressing \o/
<sil2100> Done
<sil2100> Ok then, I think we can finish this pseudo-weekly-meeting
<sil2100> cyphermox: would be nice if you could pop up on those
<sil2100> Mirv, cyphermox, kenvandine, didrocks: thanks guys! See you later o/
<Mirv> thanks, bye!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<Laney> he's on holiday
<kenvandine> later!
<sil2100> Oh, I wasn't aware of that
<seb128> kenvandine, sil2100: do you know about indicators-client?
<sil2100> seb128: what do you have in mind?
<seb128> sil2100, the current version is stucked in saucy-proposed because the -examples binary depends on phone-app which is not in saucy
<seb128> sil2100, I was wondering if there is any plan to fix that
<seb128> e.g britney blocks it to enter the archive because of the broken depends
<kenvandine> i don't know
<seb128> maybe dropping the examples binary would make sense?
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> seb128: in this case, I guess that's the right thing to do - thanks for bringing that up
<kenvandine> larsu might know
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> tkamppeter, could you have a look at making cups-filters build with the new poppler that is in saucy-proposed?
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, will do.
 * Laney looks at a couple of poppler packages
<Laney> pdf2djvu pdftoipe
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> Laney, pdftoipe already uploaded
<Laney> k
<Laney> guessing it was no-change then :P
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> did you get all of those ones?
<seb128> Laney, no, I just did gnome-commander and inkscape is building
<Laney> k
<Laney> building texlive-binaries
<seb128> what wants to do libreoffice? :p
<Laney> /part
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 grrrs at packages that need build-depends to be source built
<Laney> -nc?
<seb128> Laney, I had forgotten about that, didn't use it in ages ... thanks ;-)
<Laney> good trick for these situations
<seb128> it's a cdbs package which was complaining about /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnumakefile.mk missing
<seb128> (popplerkit.framework)
<seb128> Laney, ok, I uploaded gnome-commander and popplerkit.framework and I'm still building inkscape, and I'm done for a while, going to review indicator-keyboard and do some email catchup before dinner then
<Laney> doing gambas3 calligra
<seb128> Laney, so feel free to tackle anything else in the poppler rdepends
<Laney> both pretty huge builds
<seb128> great
<Laney> otherwise not really here any more, so see you tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> Laney, you are warming up before tackling libreoffice? ;-)
<Laney> maybe Sweetshark can do a no-change rebuild of that overnight :P
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/with_ofono_serviceNumbers/+merge/177652
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, nice, reviewing that in a bit (once I'm done with the NEW reviews I just started)
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> it almost all works on my device :)
<kenvandine> the presenceChanged signal isn't emitted
<kenvandine> but that is from ofono's side
<kenvandine> i have to restart my phone to get it to detect the SIM
<seb128> attente, still there?
<seb128> attente, I'm looking at indicator-keyboard in NEW and I've some questions
<seb128> attente, what's that deps directory with documentation/html files for e.g gnome-desktop ... is that to generate the vapis? can't we have those provided by the libs/vala instead?
 * desrt attempts to recalibrate his brain to czech money
<desrt> hm... has gone from 15:1 to more like 20:1
<desrt> easier conversions!
<attente> seb128, yeah, those are just to provide the vapi
<attente> seb128, how did you want to provide them?
<seb128> attente, I've no strong opinion, I'm fine with the current way ... I'm just asking to understand the situation
<seb128> attente, do you know if there is any reason vala doesn't/couldn't ship the vapi for gnome-desktop?
<seb128> desrt, attente: you guys seem to pong at the same time, are you hanging out at the airport? ;-)
<seb128> attente, are you going to GUADEC btw?
<desrt> seb128: nope.  still at home.
<attente> seb128, i don't know why the vapi isn't included
<attente> seb128, not going to GUADEC unfortunately...
<seb128> attente, @vapi: ok, no worry
<seb128> attente, @GUADEC: :-(
<jbicha> seb128: it looks like gnome-desktop 2's vapi is included https://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/tree/vapi
<seb128> jbicha, that's the old version?
 * seb128 gets confused by the gnome-desktop versions
<seb128> we are at 3 right?
<jbicha> yes, it's gtk2 https://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/tree/vapi/gnome-desktop-2.0.deps
<attente> yes, we're on gnome-desktop 3
<seb128> attente, did you copy that deps/ directory from somewhere or just built it up to get the vapis you needed?
<attente> i just built them
<seb128> attente, ok, seems alright ... some days I wonder if by using vala we don't spent as much effort with those issues than you spare by using vala over C though ;-)
<sarnold> replace vala by $language and I've thought that thought hundreds of times...
<attente> seb128, i wonder that too sometimes, but i think we gained by using vala in this case
<asac> seb128: everything is broken on desktop now :/ ... corruption, no suspend on lid, now bluetooth is not working anymore ... :(
<seb128> sarnold, hey, how are you?
<asac> can we revert everything? :)
<asac> everything that was done in last week i guess
<seb128> asac, desktop didn't change, blame the kernel team?
<sarnold> seb128: pretty good, thanks, you? :)
<seb128> asac, we are busy on touch settings, we barely do desktop work this cycle
<asac> seb128: you didnt upload anything in last week?
<seb128> sarnold, I'm good thanks
<asac> seb128: ok so no new stuff from gnome at all?
<asac> then i will search for others to blame :)
<seb128> asac, not that I can think about no
<asac> guess foundations and kernel
<seb128> kernel would be my guess
<seb128> they had a few breakages recently
 * asac needs to make a phone call :/
<asac> ok let me reboot with old kernel
<asac> libusbx and stuff have killed the power/lid stuff afaik
<asac> :)
<seb128> sarnold, since you spoke here, I'm going to corner you  about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebp/+bug/1186553 ;-)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1186553 in libwebp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libwebp" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> sarnold, do you have any ETA on the review?
<sarnold> seb128: in progress now :)
<asac> ok ttyt
<seb128> asac, that's true about libusbx
<stgraber> I've had to kill upower everytime I want to suspend as it seems stuck and that's preventing the suspend on closed lid here. Killing it and calling upower -d respawns it, then everything works.
<seb128> asac, that's a direct sync from debian though
 * stgraber blames pitti
<seb128> stgraber, blame debian and aurel32
<stgraber> seb128: TIL for upower is pitti
<stgraber> (or my system is out of date, which is quite likely considering I'm on vacation in the middle of nowhere with a rather bumpy internet)
<seb128> stgraber, that's likely the libusbx issue we just mentioned
<stgraber> do I even want to know how libusb is related to suspend on closed lid? (and knowing I have no USB device connected on that system) ;)
<jbicha> http://packages.qa.debian.org/libu/libusbx/news/20130730T171814Z.html
<seb128> stgraber, upower uses libusbx which has a lock and block upowerd
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, syncing that
<seb128> it was just uploaded it seems
<seb128> waiting for it to hit the mirror
<seb128> stgraber, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=717988
<ubot2`> Debian bug 717988 in libusb-1.0-0 "libusb-1.0-0: upowerd deadlocks in libusb (maybe related to suspend/resume)" [Important,Fixed]
<didrocks> seb128: do you have a minute for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-typos/+merge/177660
<didrocks> seb128: seems an easy one ;)
<seb128> didrocks, not sure I want to make Steve and Loic happy :/
<seb128> didrocks, ok, approved ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, was disconnected
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! it's a surprise for him ;)
<didrocks> I hope in beers as well :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> on that note diner time
<seb128> didrocks, have a good evening if you are off by the time I'm back (I'm going to read scrollback before calling it a day, so if you need anything just ask there on in query)
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! enjoy your dinner ;)
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I'll just relaunch a landing for u-s-s
<didrocks> so that we are cleaned for tomorrow
<bschaefer> seb128, ping
<seb128> bschaefer, hey
<bschaefer> seb128, hey! Soo I had a question about keyboard layouts and ibus 1.5 :)
<bschaefer> seb128, as I just noticed, if you change the keyboard layout to say greek
<seb128> bschaefer, I'm probably not the best one to ask but ask away, if I don't know I can redirect you to attente or jbicha who might know ;-)
<bschaefer> ibus 1.5 wont update and is still in english, making keyboard layout kind of useless, as you need to change it in ibus 1.5 now
<bschaefer> err in ibus-setup
<bschaefer> seb128, well, hopefully they will see this
<bschaefer> since ibus is always on
<seb128> bschaefer, how do you change the layout?
<bschaefer> seb128, non ibus way, System Settings -> Keyboard -> Keyboard layout
<bschaefer> and add greek, and move it to the top of the list
<seb128> bschaefer, in current saucy? or using the ubuntu-desktop ppa versions?
<bschaefer> seb128, i just purged that ppa, and im using current saucy
<bschaefer> cause ibus 1.5 made it in right?
<seb128> yeah, g-s-d/g-c-c didn't land yet
<bschaefer> seb128, ooo, i see, cause when I was using the ppa keyboard layout was crashing on me...
<seb128> so the configuration ui/indicator might be buggy still
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's worth a bug report, we should know about those before uploading
 * bschaefer has to many ppas installed though
<bschaefer> seb128, right...sorry!
<seb128> no worry
 * bschaefer installs ppa and files bug
<attente> did you get a bt, bschaefer?
<bschaefer> attente, not yet, im going after one now
<seb128> but yeah, I can imagine things are not so coherent until the new configuration UI lands
<seb128> since the gsettings keys used for config changed
<bschaefer> right, and now ibus 1.5 uses gsettings, im just hoping that ibus is taking that into consideration
<jbicha> yeah, ideally ibus 1.5 wouldn't have landed until indicator-keyboard did too
<jbicha> hopefully it'll all get straightened out before the week is over though
<bschaefer> cool, it seems hard to get everything to land at the right time :)
<bschaefer> attente, would you happen to know how run keyboard layout through gdb?
<bschaefer> as apport isn't picking it up...
<seb128> attente, could you add standard license/copyright headers to indicator-keyboard and make the sources GPL3 in the header (standard Canonical licenses for indicators)?
<attente> bschaefer, i'm not sure what that is, let me downgrade to check
<bschaefer> attente, thanks, Ill look some more, but it doesn't seem to be a nicly name binary for me...
<bschaefer> nicely*
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: can you review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1205995 when you have some spare cycles?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1205995 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[MIR] indicator-keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> attente, is it: gkbd-keyboard-display?
<seb128> bschaefer, that binary is a libgnomekbd one to display maps of the keyboard layout I think
<bschaefer> seb128, cool thanks
<seb128> bschaefer, what process is hiting the segfault?
<bschaefer> seb128, well when I open up keyboard then click Keyboard Layout
<bschaefer> and gkbd-keyboard-display is giving me an error on:
<seb128> oh
<attente> bschaefer, yeah, that's the one
<bschaefer> (gkbd-keyboard-display:26864): GnomeKbdIndicator-CRITICAL **: Either layout or group have to be specified
<mterry> seb128, yes, was going to wait til it hit the archive, as I saw test failures in pbuilder and wanted to see if it was just me
<bschaefer> attente, no stack trace, just this error
<seb128> mterry, it's in the queue, which means it went through daily build in ppa etc
<seb128> mterry, if that's of any help for you
<mterry> hm
<bschaefer> attente, do you want me to file a bug?
<attente> bschaefer, you can, but that panel should be gone when the new g-c-c lands
<seb128> bschaefer, attente: that means "don't bother"
<bschaefer> attente, well, I can wait a bit until the new g-c-c lands
<bschaefer> :)
<attente> lol
<seb128> bschaefer, I would suggest you try to ubuntu-desktop ppa to get the full updates or wait a few days
<seb128> intermediate state is not going to be worth spending efforts on
<bschaefer> seb128, im back on the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<seb128> the new g-c-c is in the ppa
<bschaefer> seb128, attente well im getting this error in the new g-c-c ... unless its using the old one with new packages?
<seb128> bschaefer, dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<bschaefer> ii  gnome-control-center                         1:3.6.3-0ubuntu31~ppa1                                 i386         utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm strange when I start it from terminal keyboard layout works
<seb128> yeah, that's the ppa version
<seb128> hum
<bschaefer> seb128, but when I go to system setting it fails
<jbicha> bschaefer: I assume you manually installed indicator-keyboard?
<seb128> bschaefer, talk to attente ;-)
<bschaefer> jbicha, nope, just with the ppa, I also don't see a keyboard indicator
<attente> bschaefer, we don't have a depends on indicator-keyboard yet
<seb128> bschaefer, is indicator-keyboard installed?
 * bschaefer checks
<bschaefer> hmm no
<seb128> attente, did you see my license comment earlier?
<attente> seb128, yes, fixing
<seb128> thanks
<bschaefer> attente, but why would keyboard layout work when opening g-c-c through terminal and crash through system settings?
<bschaefer> attente, well...installing that indicator fixed it?
<bschaefer> attente, nevermind :)
<attente> bschaefer, i don't think it's a gkbd-keyboard-display issue
<attente> the bt shows a NULL widget size allocation
<bschaefer> attente, yeah, its working now, so it must have been missing some info
<attente> :S
<bschaefer> :), thanks!
<jbicha> bschaefer: there's some weird issue where XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP isn't always set right in the terminal
 * bschaefer doesn't have it set in his terminal
<jbicha> I don't know if that's upstart or what that's responsible
<Laney> yes there is/was a race there
<bschaefer> o interesting!
<Laney> i haven't seen it for a while though
<jbicha> it's bad because there are quite a few patches that assume that XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is right and adjusts behavior for Unity because of it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for sponsoring chromium-browser
<mterry> seb128, jbicha: indicator-keyboard needs a bug sponsor
<mterry> *subscriber
<seb128> mterry, sponsor = subscriber?
<mterry> seb128, yar, corrected myself above
<seb128> mterry, sorry, I was typing slower than you :p
<seb128> mterry, sure, I can do that once the package is in the archive
<mterry> seb128, it has an archive page already, because it's in a PPA
<seb128> mterry, oh, nice, let me subscribe the desktop bugs team to it
<seb128> mterry, done
<mterry> thanks!
<mterry> seb128, oh, sorry.  A team subscriber preferably.
<seb128> mterry, refresh, I got confused by the launchpad ui
<mterry> seb128, new requirement for MIRs, since we have so many packages in main without teams looking after their bugs
<mterry> seb128, yup, I see now.  Thanks  :)
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I understand the requirement, it somewhat assume that teams keep up with/read their bugs emails, but that's not a discussion for today ;-)
<mterry> seb128, one battle at a time
<seb128> yeah
<jbicha> maybe ~indicator-applet-developers should be subscribed too
<seb128> mterry, I think the requirement is good in principle, even if teams don't keep up, that's holding some ground ... if we dropped on that requirement we would be arguing over the next one in the line soon
<seb128> jbicha, good point
<seb128> tedg, ^ can you subscribe the indicator dev team to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+subscriptions ?
<tedg> seb128, done
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<mterry> jbicha, seb128: LP isn't letting me leave a comment on the Ubuntu MIR for indicator-keyboard, because it's not in Ubuntu yet...  Anyway, here is one comment:   The deps/ directory worries me, from the perspective of having to keep them in sync with upstream changes.  There are several vapi files in deps/ that aren't used (libxklavier) and some that are already available on disk elsewhere (libbamf3).  Can that be cleaned up?  Do we need any of
<mterry>  the vapi files in the deps folder?
<seb128> mterry, weird for the comment
<seb128> mterry, I'm a bit concerned about the vapi stuff, I asked attente about it earlier
<seb128> we should probably clean that yeah
<attente> mterry, we are using the libxklavier.vapi
<seb128> attente, what are we using libxklavier/libgnomekbd for (I think GNOME deprecated those, what are they using instead)?
<attente> just for stitching together the display name of the keyboard layout (language + country)
<seb128> those libs are there and we can use them
<seb128> but it might make sense to try to drop them at some point
<seb128> otherwise we are going to end up maintaining them
<attente> yeah, makes sense
<seb128> they might be pretty stable/bug free, in which case it's ok
<seb128> but still would be better to use maintained things
<attente> there must be some alternative way to get those names
<mterry> attente, I see libxklavier.pc being used, but not the vapi
<attente> in lib/main.vala, anything referring to the Xkl namespace is using that vapi
<mterry> attente, hmm...  how does it get pulled in?  I don't see any --pkg libxklavier or see it in any .deps files
<mterry> The documentation in deps/ is also kind of odd
<mterry> Not sure why that's in-tree
<attente> hmm.. you might be right about that.. i only see --pkg Xkl-1.0
<attente> i wonder if it's going straight for the gir for that
<jbicha> attente: perhaps https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-desktop3/stable/gnome-desktop3-Language-Utilities.html
<attente> mterry, sorry, you're right, it doesn't need that vapi at all
<mterry> attente, there is an Xkl metadata file..  Does that work in concert with the gir?  I'm not used to metadata files
<attente> yes, the metadata file is just there to tweak annotations in the gir when producing the vapi
<attente> it seems like only the metadata file is necessary though
<attente> and the system gir i guess
<attente> i'll remove it
<Laney> *another* u-s-s!
<seb128> Laney, yeah, people in IoM want to get a demo, build from the archive, of system updates
<seb128> blame slangasek!
<Laney> this late and with only typo fixes? :P
<seb128> Laney, it could be that didrocks was overzealous on the typo fix, though it was a 1 unit error, e.g Mb -> Gb
<seb128> which makes a difference on your 3G data plan, if that's the deciding factor to click "download" :p
<seb128> Laney, I wonder why poppler has that number of items listed on update_output.txt
<seb128> like wth is cups listed
<Laney> recursive rdeps i guess
<seb128> through which one?
<seb128> I though most were due to tex stuff
<seb128> but you rebuilt that
<Laney> Try apt-get install package libpoppler37- in a chroot with saucy-proposed
<Laney>  cups : Depends: cups-filters (>= 1.0.24-3~) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> damn, it's not my day for apt tricks
<seb128> I tried -libpoppler37
<seb128> not libpoppler37-
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> and on that bit of wizardry, goodnight!
<seb128> Laney, 'night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-31
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, hey!
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
 * pitti waves to darkxst and RAOF
<jbicha> TheMuso: could you drop gnome-doc-utils from orca's build-depends the next time you upload? it's no longer needed
<TheMuso> jbicha: Sure.
<TheMuso> Good timing, just preparing to upload it actually.
<darkxst> pitti, what do these warnings from retracer mean? WARNING: /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.43.0.0 is needed, but cannot be mapped to a package
<pitti> darkxst: it means that it cannot find that library from the current Contents.gz
<pitti> darkxst: it downloads that from archive.u.c., but that wouldn't have newer versions from your PPA
<pitti> do PPAs produce Contents.gz? if so, we'd need to teach it to look into multiple Contents.gz
<pitti> but most stuff should work alright without that
<darkxst> I don't see any
<darkxst> pitti, some traces look good, but others end up like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1206454/+attachment/3755627/+files/Stacktrace.txt
<ubot2`> darkxst: Error: ubuntu bug 1206454 not found
<darkxst> so basically once it hits a missing library the rest of the trace is corrupt
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/apps_remove_assets/+merge/177746 ?
<darkxst> pitti, would there be some way to generate the missing mappings locally?
<pitti> darkxst: PPAs don't build a Contents.gz?
<pitti> darkxst: if they do, that'd be easiest; if not, then you'd need to scan all PPA debs for their files and put them into such a mapping
<darkxst> pitti, apparently not: Bug 769607
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769607 in Launchpad itself "Missing Contents-*.gz in PPAs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769607
<pitti> :/
<pitti> darkxst: just to be sure, you do have "deb" apt sources for ddebs for both ddebs.u.c. and the PPA, right?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<sil2100> Mirv: wait, I'll also add one more modification to that branch
<Mirv> sil2100: just when I clicked :) ok, waiting
<darkxst> pitti, it seems to work fine where the so names match up
<pitti> darkxst: oh, you've got report with older library sonames?
<sil2100> Mirv: done ;)
<Mirv> seb128: could you ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff ? just copyright file tweak, by me. adding, plus someone had placed the * section wrongly lately
<sil2100> Mirv: now we'll fix two stackks at once ;p
<pitti> darkxst: that explains it then; these should usually just be invalidated, the retracer has some heuristics for that
<pitti> darkxst: doesn't it close the bugs as invalid?
<darkxst> pitti, I mean where the so name in ppa package is the same as in archive
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<pitti> darkxst: like "you used version 1, but version 2 is in Ubuntu, retry with current versino blabla"
<pitti> darkxst: ah, ok
<pitti> darkxst: yeah, that would be the Contents.gz matching
<darkxst> pitti, it does invalidate when packages are too old
<pitti> darkxst: this is a fallback if there is no transitive Depends: on a library that is loaded into /proc/pid/maps
<pitti> darkxst: i. e. plugins which are being used at runtime without declaring dependencies on them
 * sil2100 waits for seb128 to have a free jiffy
<darkxst> pitti, ok
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<darkxst> where is the code handling Contents.gz mapping
<sil2100> Are you busy in the morning? ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100! Well, in meetings :)
<pitti> darkxst: backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py, _search_contents()
<sil2100> didrocks: since seb128 seems to be busy as well, and we have some packaging ACKs to request for the stacks ;D
<sil2100> We might wait of course!
<pitti> darkxst: called by get_file_package()
<didrocks> sil2100: fire away with links
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: HUD, a quickie: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/HUD/job/cu2d-hud-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_hud_13.10.1+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: I can review as well
 * didrocks steps away
<sil2100> seb128: ^ ;)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: you guys pinged me in the minute I was online (I'm a bit later today, my router/dhcp was down and it took me a bit to figure out what was the issue)
 * sil2100 wants upload rights so that he won't have to bother anyone
<seb128> I couldn't connect, the dhcp was down
<seb128> sil2100, hud change is fine
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> Mirv, toolkit is fine
<sil2100> seb128: sadly, indicators has a few packaging changes, all small, let spam a moment:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-applet_12.10.2+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-appmenu_13.01.0+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-datetime_12.10.3+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-sound_12.10.2+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libdbusmenu_12.10.3+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> There's also ido, which seems to update the symbols file automatically:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ido_13.10.0+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> I see that it removes some symbols too, but it's not really API/ABI stable I guess?
<Laney> goooood morning
<seb128> sil2100, great website for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Mirv> seb128: :) by a chance, I don't have join/part messages visible so I just tried seb[tab] to see if you're online
<Mirv> seb128: thanks
<pitti> seb128: btw, while I investigated the recent libgphoto2 breakdown I started packaging the current upstream version 2.5.2
<sil2100> Next time I'll pastebinit, but this way it's much faster for you to open the links ;)
<pitti> seb128: we still have 2.4.14 which is > 1.5 years old, and we should keep up with current cameras
<pitti> seb128: mostly because the package is outdated in debian
<seb128> pitti, great
<Mirv> sil2100: the fastest is http://www.multiurl.com/ one click open
<pitti> seb128: do you have any objections in updating? it does involve ABI bumps and ~ 10 rebuilds/ports/updates
<seb128> pitti, no, that's fine with me, I would prefer the new version as well, it has better support for some android devices iirc
<pitti> seb128: I fixed libgphoto in -proposed with a backport patch, so at least things will be working soon again without the abi bump
<sil2100> Mirv: woha
<sil2100> Mirv: that's nice
<pitti> seb128: but now that I got a big chunk of the work done already, we might as well go through with it?
<seb128> sil2100, they look fine, out of the ido one, please check with larsu and charles why they are dropping those symbols
<seb128> pitti, yes please
<sil2100> seb128: will do, thanks!
<Laney> pitti: My system is in the 'borked /run/user/1000/pulse permissions' state atm
<Laney> want any debugging information?
<pitti> what is broken about them?
<Laney> drwx------ 2 root  root  100 Jul 27 10:40 pulse/
<Laney> ah, Luke asked on the bug to try with PA 4.0
<tkamppeter> seb128, the build problem of cups-filters is also reported as https://bugs.linuxfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1144 and I have informed the original author of the pdftoopvp filter. He always quickly fixed this filter when a new Poppler came out.
<Laney> now, when was that uploaded?
<ubot2`> bugs.linuxfoundation.org bug 1144 in cups-filters "Build fails with Poppler 0.24.0" [Major,New]
<pitti> Laney: any pulseaudio daemon running as root ATM?
<pitti> Laney: otherwise, I don't know much about pulse, I'm afraid
<Laney> pitti: no
<pitti> Laney: it does sound like something starts a pulseaudio as root
<Laney> and the pid file inside there points to one owned by my user
<Laney> indeed the files inside there are owned by me
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, great, thanks
<pitti> Laney: it would be weird if something else than pulse itself would fiddle with the pulse directory
<seb128> some testsuite maybe?
<Laney> hmm
<pitti> Laney: as pulse doesn't have any suid binaries, my best bet would be a bug in lightdm
<Laney> I don't do so much building on the laptop
<pitti> Laney: not dropping privs for the user session early enough or so
<seb128> Laney, pitti, larsu: aurelien fixed the libusbx hang issue that was impacting upower, just synced that update to saucy
<sil2100> larsu: hi!
<Laney> seb128: cool!
<pitti> Laney: but /run/user/1000 has the right permissions?
<pitti> seb128: awesome!
<pitti> asac: ^
<larsu> seb128: awesome!!! Where do we send the beer?
<Laney> pitti: yes
<larsu> sil2100: morning
<seb128> larsu, at dholbach's in a few weeks :p
<pitti> seb128: adjusting/closing bug 1203655 then
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203655 in upower (Ubuntu) "Hangs in pthread_join in libusb_exit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203655
<sil2100> larsu: morning morning! We noticed the removed symbols in the libido binary
<Laney> I've never seen this on my desktop either
<sil2100> larsu: what's up with those?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<sil2100> larsu: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ido_13.10.0+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1.diff <- here is the symbols diff
<larsu> seb128: looking forward to it!
<pitti> rickspencer3: you were also asking about the upower hang (suspend trouble), I think; so, that should be fixed today as soon as the new libusbx finds its way into saucy
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks, nice to have single click launches apps back in the dash
<sil2100> larsu: were those symbols unused?
<seb128> rickspencer3, indeed!
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, I"ll let asac know
<rickspencer3> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: pinged him above
<rickspencer3> pitti, that phone call mocking work sounded amazing
<seb128> larsu, the issue with that ido update is that it drops public symbols (e.g ido_location_menu_item_set_format), look at the - lines in the .symbols
<rickspencer3> I'm looking forward to seeing what folks do with it
<larsu> sil2100: woah, I have no idea, that's charles' doing
<seb128> oh, speaking of which
<larsu> let me find the commit
<sil2100> hmmm
<pitti> rickspencer3: you realize you are speaking to a mocked pitti!
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> pitti, does that mean we've had this conversation before and you are playing it back?
<pitti> rickspencer3: and enjoy the weekend!
<seb128> pitti, is there a way to simulate calls if you don't have a device to record the events? (e.g do we ship recorded events somewhere for people to use)?
<asac> :)
<pitti> <real pitti> rickspencer3: oops, that's where the original record starts to mismatch
<pitti> :)
<pitti> seb128: you can't record stuff without the actual device
<pitti> seb128: but I'm happy to put some traces somewhere, maybe even into git
<seb128> pitti, right, but e.g you could record a call simulation and ship it in a test package no?
<sil2100> larsu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ido/trunk.13.10/revision/143
<larsu> sil2100, seb128: the commit message doesn't really help
<pitti> seb128: git already has some example ioctls for cameras, media players, and input devices (for the integration tests), might as well have a phone call
<pitti> seb128: oui
<seb128> pitti, that would be useful, thanks
<seb128> not everyone in the team has a phone
<larsu> sil2100, seb128: Looks like he refactored a bit and he didn't consider ido to be public API
<sil2100> larsu: I'll block the indicators release then
<sil2100> I don't like API/ABI breaks without proper version bumps
<seb128> larsu, do you know if those symbols are likely to be used anywhere?
<sil2100> ;)
<larsu> sil2100: :(
<larsu> seb128: highly unlikely. This should never have been public API...
<larsu> sil2100: please talk to charles when he gets up, I won't be able to (I'll be on a train)
<seb128> sil2100, $ apt-cache rdepends libido3-0.1-0 .... lists empathy unity unity-greeter indicator-applet ubiquity indicator-sync indicator-bluetooth
<sil2100> larsu: ok
<seb128> sil2100, you can apt-get those source from saucy and grep -r for the dropped symbols
<seb128> if that returns nothing it's probably fine
<sil2100> seb128: will do, ok
<seb128> larsu, ^ seems reasonable to you?
<larsu> seb128: the indicators should not depend on it anymore, that's a bug
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yep! it's nice to see that ;)
<seb128> larsu, sync and bluetooth didn't get gmenuified yet
<larsu> seb128: right. They won't be using those symbols thouhg. But you're right, better make sure. It doesn't hurt :)
<seb128> larsu, standard rule, get the rdepends and grep through them ;-)
<pitti> seb128, larsu: *want codesearch.ubuntu.com*
<larsu> seb128: heh. We should have done a better job with ido. None of these items should be public API. (I'm a bit to blame as well, but I never removed any symbols ;) )
<pitti> codesearch.debian.net is so awesome for this kind of research
<larsu> pitti: yes please!!
<Laney> I started trying to set up a codesearch instance but it wasn't so easy to glue the pieces together
<Laney> and there were some debian-specific assumptions hardcoded, which I couldn't untangle as I don't understand Go yet
<Laney> I notice that it is now packaged though
<Laney> assuming that is the web frontent
<Laney> (damn, it is not)
<sil2100> seb128: I grepped all the rdeps and it returned no results
<sil2100> seb128: so hm, I guess we can push it further, no?
<seb128> sil2100, let me install the debs and try a guest session here (please do the same)
<seb128> Laney, we need it juju charmed, where is jcastro? :p
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I would have done that if I got it to work normally first
<seb128> right
<sil2100> seb128: ah, to check if indicators are working? I did that in the morning and it was fine
 * Laney wtfs at xpdf
<seb128> Laney, I'm pondering really dropping it from the archive, it's annoying to port it to new poppler every time, and we have better viewers nowadays
<seb128> Laney, or at least port the port to poppler
<Laney> I haven't even got that far yet :-)
<seb128> it was making sense back in the days, but I don't think it matters nowadays
<Laney> can't install the BDs
<seb128> hum, why not?
<seb128> it worked for me yesterday
<Laney> well, that's the weird part
<Laney> sbuild won't do it but apt-get build-dep in the chroot does
<seb128> or is it the build conflicts on binutils-gold?
<Laney> ah, good clue
<seb128> that was the issue for me yesterday
<seb128> I dropped the line from the control, it seemed to work with binutils-gold installed (at least it failed on poppler stuff before binutils ones)
<seb128> I didn't try to debug though, I just tried if that was a no change rebuild, and it's not :/
<Laney> lets see
<seb128> sil2100, ok, ido seems to create no problem here, go for it
<Laney> do you know what else is left besides that?
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, on it!
<seb128> cups-filter, tkamppeter opened an upstream bug and is waiting for them to reply (he said they are reactive usually)
<seb128> karbon
<seb128> libreoffice
<seb128> gdal
<seb128> I'm looking a gdal
<seb128> I built it in the wrong pbuilder yesterday and though it was a no change rebuild, but it's not
<Laney> karbon is calligra
<seb128> ah
<seb128> didn't you test build that yesterday?
<Laney> yes, it's done
<seb128> weird
<seb128> why is it still listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt ?
 * seb128 starts pbuilder
<Laney> not in the hint at the end
<seb128> ah
 * seb128 hates update_output
<Laney> that's where it tries all of them together and tells you what is left over
<seb128> that shouldn't be that hard to read
<Laney> yeah it's the raw output
<Laney> we could do with a better view on it
<sil2100> seb128: two more packaging ACKs if you have a jiffy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932026/
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly, unity release will have to wait since we got finally struck by the ibus unity tests failing due to the new ibus - that's a known issue that Brandon discussed with me
<sil2100> I'll look into that today, also with him
<sil2100> And I can't push out a release with 40 failures per platform ;)
<seb128> sil2100, webbrowser seems buggy
<seb128> webbrowser-app-0.22+13.10.20130731/debian/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin.install
<seb128> -usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/webbrowser-app.mo
<seb128> webbrowser-app-0.22+13.10.20130731/debian/webbrowser-app.install
<seb128> +usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/webbrowser-app.mo
<seb128>  
<seb128> sil2100, the files moved from qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin to webbrowser-app
<seb128> sil2100, so webbrowser-app should Replaces qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin (<< 0.22+13.10.20130731)
<sil2100> Oh, and I asked Olivier if it's only moving things out of webbrowser-assets - right!
<sil2100> Let me fix that
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks for keeping me posted :)
<seb128> sil2100, media is fine
<Laney> doh
<Laney> didn't notice that xpdf has its own build system in debian/rules
<Laney> fixed
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webbrowser-app/missing_replaces/+merge/177768 <- not sure if I should also add a 'Breaks:' or not as well
<seb128> sil2100, yes, please use a Breaks as well
<sil2100> seb128: pushed
<seb128> sil2100, ideally the Conflicts on the assets should also be a Breaks ... can you change that?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, hm, I wanted Conflicts since it forces the uninstall of that package more ;)
<sil2100> But ok!
<seb128> oh
<seb128> sil2100, if you want to replace/force removal, you need to Provides/Conflicts/Replaces without versions
<seb128> sil2100, c.f http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<seb128> sil2100, 7.6.2
<sil2100> seb128: I wanted to keep the version numbers in case someone would like to re-introduce webbrowser-app-assets ;)
<seb128> sil2100, is there any reason then would like to rename it back? and if they do we can update the control...
<sil2100> seb128: pushed!
<seb128> sil2100, approved, but you need to change the mp status, I don't have access to it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! :)
<seb128> sil2100, thank you for the fixes ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: bfiller is with me and asking about the apps stack, the manual publishing we have currently had a -1 from seb128, right?
<didrocks> (we had more files moving)
<seb128> didrocks, yes, files moved without proper Replaces
<seb128> didrocks, we just approved the mp to fix that
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but I'll re run it once the merge is in
<sil2100> And there will be a +1
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, any reason the stack wasn't rerun manually yesterday?
<sil2100> So it should be released in some minutes
<didrocks> (after the first replaces fix?)
<didrocks> (which apparently wasn't enough)
<sil2100> didrocks: it was re-run, but it got stuck with cu2d-config problems when it finally was ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: i.e. with packages: mismatch
<sil2100> It was already late when I noticed that, so I did that in the morning
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, can you please ensure that it's in ubuntu asap
<didrocks> thanks guys :)
<sil2100> Yes sir!
<darkxst> pitti, will it be ok to merge ppa changes into apport?
<pitti> darkxst: as long as they are generic and don't break the distro retrace, sure
<darkxst> pitti, sure, nothing will break distro retrace
<sil2100> didrocks: from other things - I had a chat with Andrea about using a newer compiz for saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: and I thought, maybe we could daily release lp:compiz/0.9.10 instead?
<darkxst> pitti, it would be nice if origin was its own field in the crash report
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm good if we test before/after and see the AP result diff :)
<sil2100> didrocks: since lp:compiz/0.9.10 seems to be stable, as it's monitored and specifically targetted to saucy - lp:compiz has all the risky bits
<didrocks> (maybe some dogfooding will be needed)
<didrocks> sil2100: right, that's what Andrea told me as well
<didrocks> I think lp:compiz/0.9.10 is wiser as well
<sil2100> Right, but if all is ok, that's feasible for you?
<sil2100> Ok :)
<didrocks> sure sure ;)
<sil2100> So I'll dogfood it on my system as well
<didrocks> perfect!
<darkxst> pitti, that would make it quite easy to setup per-ppa configs
<didrocks> sil2100: can you prioritize Mir today?
<didrocks> I'm finishing working on Mir MIR meanwhile
<didrocks> would be great to have it in main
<didrocks> so that we can start having xmir and drivers built against it
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, just had this discussion and wanted to discuss further, moving on to Mir (while waiting for the merge)
<didrocks> sil2100: thx dude!
<darkxst> pitti, although I could just parse the Source sting anyway
<pitti> darkxst: that would make it rather unwieldy for origins in the "Dependencies" field, though?
<darkxst> pitti yes true
<Mirv> seb128: if you have time, lp:u1db-qt would appreciate preNEW reviewing so that I could possibly then add it to the sdk cu2d stack
<seb128> Mirv, ok, looking
<sil2100> didrocks: re-running Apps stack
<didrocks> sil2100: thx!
<seb128> Mirv, u1db-qt: looks mostly good, some small issue: why isn't the lib multiarched (and why do you predepends on dpkg 1.15.6 if it's not)
<psivaa> didrocks: probably a known issue, but reported bug 1206860, to account precise alternate smoke test failures
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206860 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-raring are unintstallable with precise alternate images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206860
<didrocks> psivaa: you did want to ping mlankhorst, right?
<psivaa> didrocks: not sure who to ping :)
<mlankhorst> psivaa: what exactly are you looking for?
<mlankhorst> psivaa: sounds like xserver-xorg-input-wacom-lts-raring is still in universe, needs an archive admin to fix..
<psivaa> mlankhorst: just notified that precise alternate installations fail due to this uninstallable packages. the report.html specifically says that though
<mlankhorst> move that package to main^
<seb128> Mirv, would it make sense to split the qt lib and the bindings as well?
<seb128> they are in the same binary atm which is a bit weird
<Mirv> seb128: ah, multi-arch, fixing/adding. and splitting, I'll ping you later.
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> and tweaking my own review checklist since I don't seem to automatically necessarily remember those
<jbicha> seb128: could you take a look at bug 1101154?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1101154 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "all signal handlers have been removed in error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101154
<seb128> jbicha, what about it?
<seb128> jbicha, I had looked at this one before, I've no strong opinion/don't really know enough about the topic to comment
<jbicha> oh, I don't either but they're blaming you for making the change
<seb128> that seems a patch refresh error
<seb128> but I don't understand the problem offhand and I don't care enough to spend time debugging it atm
<seb128> if you/somebody else wants to take it, feel free
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks for break LibreOffice ;)
<Sweetshark> s/break/breaking/
<seb128> Sweetshark, the new poppler broke it?
<Sweetshark> yep
<seb128> not a surprise ... are you fixing it? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: will try. it might be easy ;)
<seb128> it shouldn't be too much change
<seb128> do you have the build log?
<Sweetshark> seb128: maybe I even have a patch. well, mostly.
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5932579/ <- build log
<Sweetshark> seb128: possible fix: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=commitdiff;h=828ebc542b980fce90e70459eb2d13e6eeecc355;hp=6af7d0675d1c95c92e387424a91732e90382f462
<Sweetshark> seb128: needs some tweaking for poppler 24
<seb128> Sweetshark, that patch seems fine
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's not enough?
<jbicha> mpt: is bug 1205480 ok?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1205480 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Use 'Call forwarding' instead of 'Call diversion'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205480
<Sweetshark> seb128: well for one, it needs to check for version 24 too, I guess.
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im testing right now ...
<mpt> jbicha, I'm not British, but otherwise it looks like a well-founded bug report. :-)
<jbicha> mpt: you're American?
<seb128> lol
 * mpt throws a pavlova at jbicha 
<seb128> don't insult mpt :p
<jbicha> it's been too long since I've been at a UDS
<Sweetshark> jbicha: mpt is as british as seb128 is german ;)
<seb128> haha
<jbicha> see I knew mpt was British! ;)
<jbicha> pavlova hmm
<Mirv> seb128: bzr pull in lp:u1db-qt
<Mirv> my commit was merged, splitting the QML plugin and adding multi-arch support
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm rebuilding latest Mir now
<sil2100> didrocks: with the dep-change merge in?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: excellent! Thanks! I see armhf boost finished building as well ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yw! thanks to you :)
<sil2100> didrocks: as for webapps, it seems my merge with fixing the arch: change wasn't top approved, so I'll re run it once it gets merged in
<sil2100> Sometimes I forget that seb128 doesn't have access to some projects
<didrocks> poor seb128, powerless :p
 * didrocks runs
<seb128> didrocks, wait for next time I see you... ;-)
<didrocks> you will forget and just buy me a beer :)
<seb128> didrocks, that jedi trick doesn't work on me
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, the plugin binary is wrongly named
<seb128> Mirv, it should be qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<seb128> Mirv, kenvandine said it's the new convention that was decided to make different abi co-installable/have easier transition
<Mirv> seb128: ok, good to hear about that. I'll also fix the short descriptions now that they were separated.
<didrocks> worthed a try though! :)
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: "libsane-dev : Depends: libsane (= 1.0.23-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: libgphoto2-2-dev but it is not going to be installed" Known/Fixed/Bjoerns problem?
<pitti> Sweetshark: transition happening in -proposed right now
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm on it, but it should have cleared out 20 mins ago
<Sweetshark> pitti: yeah, build was there ~20 minutes ago.
<pitti> Sweetshark: retry now
 * Sweetshark considers to get a universal lock on -proposed for the first libreoffice upload in a cycle.
<Sweetshark> (or at least for the LO deps -- so its only a third of main ;) )
<Sweetshark> pitti: retrying right now ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: seems to fail still
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, it cleared from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/saucy-proposed_probs.html
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, except gvfs -- that's still uninstallable
<pitti> Sweetshark: does LibO perhaps stumble over that? but it shouldn't be libsane-dev any more
<pitti> Sweetshark: I can do an intermediate upload of gvfs which makes things installable but fails its autopkgtest, to unblock packages which want to build against gvfs
<pitti> I'll do that now
<Sweetshark> pitti: the problem seems to be that I need both libgphoto2-2 and libgphoto2-port0 for libsane-dev deps ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: and they dont like each other.
<pitti> Sweetshark: libsane-dev ought to depend on libgphoto2-6-dev only
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you have a current build log?
<Sweetshark> pitti: libgphoto2-2-dev : Depends: libgphoto2-2 (= 2.4.14-2.3ubuntu2) but 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed <- looks suspicious
<Laney> jbicha: don't forget the translation template
<jbicha> Laney: oh cause it's not automatic?
<Laney> correct
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, but libgphoto2-2-dev is now spelled libgphoto2-6-dev
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, does libo depend on 2-2-dev? that needs bumping then
<pitti> Sweetshark: odd, I checked and uploaded all binary rdepends
<Sweetshark> pitti: no libsane-dev depends on libgphoto2-2-dev it seems
<pitti> Sweetshark: not the one in -proposed
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, the libsane in my pbuilder thinks different. However, dpkg-query in that pbuilder does not find anything, maybe I b0rk that image?
<pitti> Sweetshark: maybe it needs an apt-get update?
<pitti> Sweetshark: like, it sounds it does have saucy-proposed enabled, but is behind
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, it always does an update.
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you see libsane-dev 1.0.23-0ubuntu3 thre?
<pitti> there
<Sweetshark> I assume so (although dpkg-query does not work, apt-get install libsane-dev says: "libsane-dev : Depends: libsane (= 1.0.23-0ubuntu2)"
<sil2100> didrocks: I see Mir built correctly \o/ (and changed the stack name from MIR to Mir) ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in manual publish, should I?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it was making robert's eyes bleeding :)
<didrocks> sil2100: be my guest!
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing! The pkg changes were the ones that we just made, so I didn't triple-ACK them
<sil2100> didrocks: it's green
<jbicha> Laney: uh...how do I generate the pot?
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. settings got red, but I guess you guys are working on it?
<sil2100> seb128: or you guys?
<Sweetshark> pitti: aptitude says i still have ubuntu2.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so -3 in -proposed ought to fix that
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't know about it, but it seems that something in the build-dep is broken (look at the logs)
<Sweetshark> pitti: ahh, it has teutotic mirrors. maybe its that.
<pitti> lol
<Laney> jbicha: cd po; qmake; make pot
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, likely; they only update once a day-ish
<sil2100> We already had a release today though
<sil2100> So I'm assuming someone is experimenting something
<seb128> sil2100, I'm not working on it
<Sweetshark> pitti: works now, it seems. sorry for the noise.
<pitti> Sweetshark: np; it helped to discover that I produced uninstallability in -proposed with the missing gvfs :)
<Sweetshark> bug report of the day: fdo#67525 "it is not possible to delete more then 600 sheets with one click" -- http://media.moddb.com/cache/images/members/1/288/287053/thumb_620x2000/DoingItWrong6.jpg
<seb128> jbicha, Needs fixing again, cd po; rm ubuntu-system-settings.pot; cd ../src; make ../po/ubuntu-system-settings.pot ... does that work for you?
<seb128> jbicha, I get "make: *** No rule to make target `../po/ubuntu-system-settings.pot'.  Stop."
<seb128> jbicha, that file is a leftover, we should just delete it, the "make pot" target is in the .pro
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: the settings stack being red is due to gvfs not being installable in saucy-proposed, pitti just uploaded a fixed version
<seb128> " dbus-test-runner : Depends: gvfs-backends but it is not going to be installed"
<pitti> still needs to publish, should be RSN
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/saucy-proposed_probs.html is fine again on i386/amd64, armhf needs another publisher cycle
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: thanks
<sil2100> kenvandine: hello! Are you super busy?
<seb128> sil2100, who isn't super busy here?
<seb128> weird question... ;-)
<kenvandine> sil2100, helping someone with a sponsored package... piloting this morning :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, what's up?
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, I've been asked to prepare lucene++, so I took Mathias'es branch, your changes and also some additions from Ricardo, will now try to push it to universe
<kenvandine> great
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you take a look at the branch? It has your changes in it, so I guess it's anyway ok ;p
<kenvandine> i saw they finally made a release
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's still based on a snapshot, since I was doing it yesterday - but will re-base
<sil2100> kenvandine: I guess they listened to me as I sent them an e-mail about the release ;p
<sil2100> On Monday
<kenvandine> we had asked them for a release during the winter, and they said they didn't have plans for one
<kenvandine> which made me hesitant to upload to distro
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/lucene++/ubuntu
<sil2100> As I said, I'll rebase on the latest release
<sil2100> kenvandine: I rebased the version, so you can check the lp:lucene++/ubuntu branch now
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, looks good
<sil2100> kenvandine: I also added Vcs-* things now as well
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you know who I could poke directly to get this into universe ;) ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: of course, I'll first molest mhr3 to do device testing with it
<kenvandine> i can upload it
<kenvandine> sil2100, i trust you've built it in pbuilder right?
 * kenvandine doesn't have spare cycles to give it a test build right now :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i am patch pilot today, so sponsoring that now is perfect :)
<kenvandine> s/now/today/
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, the snapshot one at least - but it's building on the PPA as well, maybe I should do an armhf pbuilder test-build as well!
<kenvandine> good idea :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ping me when you are ready for me to sponsor
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's building fine so far, not sure if it will finish till the end of today ;p amd64 was building over an hour, so hmm, armhf will probably 3 times longer ;D
<sil2100> Or even much much longer
<kenvandine> yeah... it takes ages
<sil2100> kenvandine: yep, it's on 7% right now
<sil2100> Terrible
<sil2100> kenvandine: lets sponsor lucene++ once the builds in the PPA finish, ok?
<sil2100> Since it makes no sense to wait for armhf on my machine
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> sil2100, which PPA?
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/testing/+packages
<sil2100> amd64 and i386 are still building
<kenvandine> sil2100, how about changing the packaging branch to one owned by ~ubuntu-desktop?
<Sweetshark> dear bug-control, can you please nominate bug 1204449 for raring? thx
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204449 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] LibreOffice 4.0.4 for Ubuntu 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204449
<sil2100> kenvandine: I could change the maintainer, yes
<kenvandine> better to be a team
<sil2100> kenvandine: should I do that in the meantime? You think ubuntu-desktop is the right team? :)
<kenvandine> good enough :-D
<kenvandine> we have tons of packaging branches under ~ubuntu-desktop
<sil2100> eeek!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, it seems I'm not part of the ubuntu-desktop team ;p
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think I should?
<sil2100> didrocks: should I be part of ~ubuntu-desktop ;p ?
<didrocks> sil2100: this has to be voted because it gives you per package upload rights
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<didrocks> the desktop package set
<sil2100> kenvandine: then maybe some other team ;p? Since now I can't edit the LP page...
<kenvandine> sil2100, pick a team :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you change back the Driver and Maintainer to me back for a bit? https://launchpad.net/lucene++ ?
<sil2100> Since now I can't do anything, I stripped myself out of authority ;p
<didrocks> ahah, happened to me as well in the past :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, i changed you to maintainer again
<kenvandine> but now i can't change driver
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kenvandine> so you can do that
<sil2100> kenvandine: could it be ~ubuntu-unity maybe?
<sil2100> I'm looking through the teams I'm in
<kenvandine> fine with me
<sil2100> kenvandine: branches updated as well
<sil2100> kenvandine: LP too ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, awesome
<sil2100> kenvandine: i386 finished with success, amd64 still building
<sil2100> kenvandine: I guess you can sponsor if you would be so kind ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: big thanks in overall!
<sil2100> I need to jump out now, so see you tomorrow
<seb128> qengho, \o/ new chromium with working menu in my saucy updates, thanks
<ritz> Sweetshark hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/1176923/comments/7
<ubot2`> ritz: Error: ubuntu bug 1176923 not found
<ritz> Sweetshark  libreoffice-common was not built
<ritz> for raring
<qengho> seb128: yay!
<qengho> seb128: aaaaaaaand new chromium released last night. The wheels spin.
<Sweetshark> ritz: see comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/1176923/comments/11 -- the build is in https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-5
<ubot2`> Sweetshark: Error: ubuntu bug 1176923 not found
<Sweetshark> ritz: The "full" package cant be build in ppa -- they are too small.
<Sweetshark> ritz: thus the ~ppa version (which has a limited subset of l10n)
<Sweetshark> ritz: so the binary to test is still (and always will be) the latest in https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-5 -- while the https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-5/+sourcepub/3333599/+listing-archive-extra is the _source_ we want to update to (which we can not compile in a PPA).
<Sweetshark> gah, the second link above was a copypasta error. Its https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+sourcepub/3384413/+listing-archive-extra (that is 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu5).
<ritz> Sweetshark the precise build is fine, the raring build is broken
<ritz> Sweetshark++ sru filed
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-01
<m4n1sh> jbicha: do I need to have a look at com.canonical.unity.dash scopes or com.canonical.unity.lenses disabled-scopes ?
<jbicha> I believe dash scopes is only for the ones that who up in the bottom tab bar of the dash
<jbicha> so you'll want to look at disabled-scopes for your primary implementation
<m4n1sh> yeah, makes sense. tried it. working on it
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: bonan morgaÅ­
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<RAOF> pitti: Hey, is there a simple way to inject a PPA package (a dependency of the autopkgtest) into the run-adt-test environment?
<pitti> hey RAOF
<pitti> desrt: guten Morgen
<desrt> good tomorrow!
<pitti> RAOF: for personal runs, you can use the --ppa option
<desrt> pitti: no guadec for you this year, hm?
<RAOF> pitti: Oooh, sweet. Thanks!
<pitti> desrt: unfortunately not, coincides with my holidays and we don't have much choice about that as my wife has to take holidays around that time
<desrt> oh.  i remember this.
<pitti> RAOF: for the 'official' jenkins builds that doesn't work of course; we can set up jobs for particular PPAs (we do that for e. g. firefox)
<pitti> RAOF: as a workaround your test could of course do add-apt-repository, apt-get update, etc. itself
<RAOF> pitti: Oh, the jenkins infrastructure has internets?
<pitti> RAOF: but it wouldn't be a proper autopkgtest any more as you wouldn't test actual Ubuntu
<pitti> RAOF: to *.ubuntu.com, over proxy
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah. For official builds I'll see why mlankhorst hasn't uploaded xorg-integration-tests to the archive ;)
<mlankhorst> lack of upload rights and forgetting to ask someone else, mostly :P
<RAOF> Hm. Where has git.debian.org gone?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Can you pull from git.debian.org?
<pitti> seems that alioth is down
<pitti> seems "git pull" works, but not the webui
<mlankhorst> RAOF: there is no git tree for xit yet
<RAOF> mlankhorst: In alioth?
<mlankhorst> it's just packaged by adding the debian directory to a git snapshot, then using make-orig-source to get a more recent snapshot
<mlankhorst> :P
<mlankhorst> yay looks like my xserver fixes got into master
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Any particular reason why I shouldn't upload what's in your PPA to the archive?
<mlankhorst> none that I can think of, except the ~ppa versioning :P
<pitti> Laney: in my /tmp I have a pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n which is owned by root; that seems to indicate that at some point pulseaudio does run as root?
<pitti> Laney: it's from 06:45, i. e. from boot
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<robru> Seb128! How goes?
<seb128> lol, looks like pitti already fixed half of the world before I wake up
<seb128> libusb fixed harder
<seb128> gvfs tests fixed
<seb128> robru, hey, good! you?
<robru> Seb128, not bad. Hang in at guadec with Lars and desrt
<seb128> oh, right, GUADEC
<robru> Lol, 'hang in'.... Goofy android irc on my tablet
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: :)
<seb128> pitti, good morning, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I hope with the last gvfs upload the whole stack should migrate now
<pitti> seb128: okay-ish; I feel a bit of a fever, seems I got an infection somewhere :(
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti, robru!
<larsu> pitti: gute Besserung!
<didrocks> and larsu ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et larsu
<pitti> larsu: danke
<larsu> didrocks: good morning!
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<seb128> larsu, hey, had a good train ride?
<larsu> seb128: yep, lots of fun with poettering and Company
 * larsu laughs at robru trying to use irc without a keyboard :P
<seb128> haha
<robru> Too lazy to whip out laptop....
<larsu> *tap* *tap* *tap*
<larsu> robru: ya, it's a bit more polite to the speaker...
<Laney> morning
<sil2100> seb128: morning!
<sil2100> seb128: you ready for some packaging ACKs? ;)
<seb128> Laney, sil2100: good morning
<seb128> sil2100, sure
<seb128> didrocks, did you change the upload-to-archive frequency already?
<sil2100> seb128: http://www.multiurl.com/l/fdq <- just two for now
<sil2100> seb128: I guess they changed something and that build-dep is no longer needed
<seb128> sil2100, you can see the rational on https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/gallery-app/remove-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177718
<seb128> sil2100, +1 for both
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the rsync is every 5 minutes
<seb128> didrocks, that's why we got system settings landing during the day yesterday I guess? (just trying to make sure I understand what's going on)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I don't think we are speaking about the same thing then
<didrocks> the 5 minutes instead of 15 minutes is "picking a stack which is published and copy to distro"
<didrocks> that's the only thing I changed
<didrocks> (for now)
<seb128> didrocks, ignore me, the 18:10 upload was the first of the day
<seb128> I guess it took the day for sil2100 to review the 1 liner new build-depends and press publish :/
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> Where? What?
<sil2100> seb128: yesterday I published everything I could ASAP actually
<seb128> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1 was uploaded at 18:00
<sil2100> seb128: if I remember correctly, yesterday there was this strange thing that someone ran the settings stack manually during the day
<seb128> sil2100, it was quite late in the day, I though it was a second landing and was wondering why we had a second one ... I just noticed it was the day landing
<sil2100> seb128: since in the morning, it was green by itself http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/103/
<sil2100> seb128: so when I was starting stack works, it was green due to daily-build
<sil2100> seb128: then someone manually re-started the stack
<sil2100> seb128: I can't watch and publish stacks that someone restarts manually without notifying me
<sil2100> I don't have a bot that tells me whenever someone re-runs a stack, maybe I should have one?
<seb128> sil2100, no, don't worry
<sil2100> Also, I didn't publish anything later
<seb128> sil2100, it's the "someone manually re-started the stack" which confused me
<sil2100> So someone else had to press the publish button
<seb128> I wonder who/why
<seb128> but no big deal
<sil2100> seb128: that's why I asked you guys yesterday around 16:00 of my time that settings turned 'red' and asking if anyone of you guys are working on it
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I guess it's a mystery why that afternoon run happened
<sil2100> seb128: since jenkins couldn't tell me who started the build, just that it was stared 'by an user' ;p
<seb128> let's blame Ken ;-)
<seb128> (the only change is this upload and the ofono-qt work he did, maybe he wanted it to land)
<seb128> sil2100, sorry for the noise and it looked like ranting, I was mostly puzzled by what happened there and trying to understand
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for the details ;-)
<didrocks> we can surely blame Ken ;)
<didrocks> if it's none of us, I can only see ken starting it
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: so, don't worry about mirslaves
<didrocks> with luck, we'll have xmir + drivers today
<didrocks> then promote to main
<didrocks> and I'll rerun mirslaves and NEW it
<sil2100> seb128: no problem, I'm as puzzled as you guys are ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: did the ATI issue get resolved with mirslaves?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah (a little bit magically, which is worrysome, but shhhh ;))
<didrocks> so we just need "stuff in distro" to push u-s-c in universe
<m4n1sh> whom should I ask for a unity scopes question?
<m4n1sh> this doesn't look like a channel for a unity specific question
<seb128> m4n1sh, try mhr3 when he's online
<m4n1sh> he just went offline around 20 mins back
<seb128> or pstolowski
<seb128> right, mhr3 is at GUADEC this week I think
<m4n1sh> thanks
<m4n1sh> yeah, he lives in Brno.
<m4n1sh> anyone who can help me with a Unity Scopes question - here is the question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/1198554/comments/6
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198554 in Activity Log Manager "Allow enabling/disabling Unity scopes from Privacy Settings" [Low,Confirmed]
<sil2100> hmmm, looks like Ken didn't sponsor my lucene++ package ;/
<Laney> sil2100: lies, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue
<didrocks> sil2100: do we have a lot of build-deps from lucene++ which are in universe?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, is it mhr3 asking you to package it? I got the same request from thorst, but I don't know which channel kicked you into that story ;)
<didrocks> ok libboost-regex-dev, sounds good
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Laney: how is that possible that I didn't see it just now?!
<sil2100> Laney: it's you! Magic!
 * sil2100 takes back what he said
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, mhr3 poked me about it, so I did it to hog karma and package experience for my very own upload rights (tm)
<seb128> cool that sil2100/ken uploaded, it means didrocks can NEW review :p
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> I think it means that seb128 can NEW review as well ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: related to MIR mir, anything else needing attention still?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, everything is under control
<didrocks> I'll need to pay in beers
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you package from scratch
<didrocks> or did you start from some packages… somewhere… in the world? :)
<seb128> sil2100, some ibus 1.5 fixes got merged, did that make the unity tests happier?
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't have to start from 0 since we already had a base from Openismus guys - also Ken was tweaking it a bit in the past ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, can you explain me why we have this cross cmake patch (doesn't seem we use it) and this conditional host test in debian/rules?
<didrocks> sil2100: not a blocker, but I would love to see it multiarched :)
<sil2100> didrocks: mhr3 asked me to include that fix, I think Ricardo had some use for it!
<sil2100> didrocks: I can work on multiarch for the next version too ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: but it's not included, right?
<didrocks> the cmakecross
<didrocks> I can't see anything calling it
<didrocks> if it was following dep3, that would help to know what's the use, how it's called
<didrocks> sil2100: mind fixing that as well? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: and about debian/rules, why this condition?
<didrocks> (it seems to be cross-building support, but we don't this, do we?)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I over-hasted here! Let me fix this up then ;)
<sil2100> Since it was used internally it seems
<sil2100> So in distro, right, I guess it doesn't make sense to have it
<sil2100> Since if anyone needs this he can modify the packaging by himself
<didrocks> sil2100: well, not a blocker, but yeah, better to simplify
<didrocks> we can reintroduce it later on
<didrocks> (with the patch then)
<didrocks> but for now, let's keep it simple
<didrocks> copyright is good :)
<didrocks> I'm just unsure about one .install statement
<didrocks> waiting for the build to finish, but the rest is good ;)
<didrocks> can you check that --buildsystem=cmake is necessary?
<didrocks> I didn't use that in other packages, it's detected automatically
<didrocks> oh, maybe there are multiple build-system in it, let me check
<didrocks> no, it's the only one
<didrocks> sil2100: in your next upload, do you mind trying to drop it? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: priority should be optional in debian/control
<didrocks> and please, use the generic ML for the maintainer stenza
<didrocks> you don't want emails about the ins and outs of this package, I can ensure you :)
<seb128> sil2100, did you see my question about unity's status earlier?
<didrocks> I think the -dev should suggests the -doc
<didrocks> Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends},
<didrocks> is useless
<didrocks> (but will be needed once you multiarch)
<didrocks> and that's it, let's wait for the build to finish
<seb128> why do we upload new libs as non-multiarch?
<didrocks> and please ensure to the other french guy, it seems he tries to communicate ^ ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm a little bit disappointed :p
<didrocks> not a blocker, but should be fixed
 * didrocks starts to be as verbose as asac
<bdrung> Sweetshark: found a typo for 4.1: it's python3-uno, not python-uno3
 * didrocks is now afraid/frightened/scared…
<seb128> didrocks, time for you to come back to France soon
<didrocks> right, this german influence is clearly bad
<sil2100> seb128: ah!
<sil2100> seb128: sorry, got carried away in the packaging - when were the 1.5 fixes uploaded just in case?
<seb128> sil2100, after midnight, the build seems to have failed on armhf anyway, so maybe we should retry the stack?
<sil2100> seb128: I'm asking because we still have all the failures as before
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/fix-ibus1.5-changes/+merge/177971
<sil2100> seb128: yes, it's a FTBFS but since i386 was ok, it ran the tests but failed
<seb128> was merged at 3:51
<sil2100> hm, let's try a retry then, maybe it didn't get in in time?
<sil2100> Since we run unity at 4:00, but maybe somehow hm
<sil2100> I'll just check the changelog first
<sil2100> seb128: ok, it seems the change didn't manage to get 'in'
<sil2100> seb128: I'll re-run unity
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: just for my personal interest, at which % does the lucenec++ build finishes?
<didrocks> (I'm at 127% right now)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hey, around?
<asac> didrocks: you are doing the right thing :)
 * didrocks is even more scared that asac is approving it even
<didrocks> "how can I get out of this trap?"
<didrocks> (time for panicing I guess)
<asac> didrocks: i am supportive of trying out new models
<didrocks> can you define a little bit more what's you're intent of "new models"?
<seb128> asac, alexander "why would we use something that is working" sack? ;-)
<asac> seb128: i haven't read what didrocks said :)
<desrt> seb128: hey!
<asac> i was just supportive about being verbose
<seb128> desrt, hello
<seb128> asac, I see ;-)
<desrt> seb128: we're missing you
<seb128> desrt, thanks, I miss you guys as well
<didrocks> asac: speaking of new models, it seems that lucene++ cmake build goes up to 160%
<asac> didrocks: you mean CPU usage?
<seb128> didrocks, did you just invent the perpetual motion/build? ;-)
<didrocks> asac: no no, build progress :)
<Laney> making /really/ sure it's built
<didrocks> seb128: it's worse even, once it "finishes" to count, it's continuing building
<seb128> didrocks, it's going to build *for ever* ;-)
<didrocks> but with no % at all now
<didrocks> yeah, that's why I just plugged my laptop :)
<didrocks> I'm sure it's based on asac's powerd telling he has a 300h+ battery
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you get any news from the cups-filter upstream/new poppler?
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ how is libreoffice/poppler going?
<seb128> those are the remaining items for that transition
 * seb128 wonders where is mpt hiding today
<didrocks> not in my current room
<tkamppeter> seb128, I got a patch today.
<seb128> tkamppeter, great!
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw that one: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-gsettings-silent-mode/+merge/177554 ... if you have some review time today ;-)
<Laney> seb128: Sure. In a bit though - puzzling at gstreamer atm
<seb128> Laney, no hurry, thanks
<Laney> seb128: did you follow that thread on ubuntu-phone about the API for determining if there's internet?
<Laney> I didn't manage to get any of the suggestions to work yet...
<Laney> NM always worked properly...
 * Laney coughs
<seb128> Laney, it seems to me that we should fix the qtnetwork stuff to return a proper status
<seb128> you are not the only one needed the status
<seb128> e.g the downloader stuff that has been pointed needs that as well
<seb128> can you maybe a bug and ping the sdk guys/Mirv about it?
<seb128> open a bug*
<Laney> that thing they pointed me to is something else
<Laney> that's determining the type of connection you're on
<seb128> Laney, well "do I have datas/can I use them" seems to be a pretty standard infos app are going to need/use
<seb128> Laney, hum, I was speaking about "QNetworkAccessManager::networkAccessible():" ... is that giving the type of connection?
<Laney> no
<Laney> but the reply that I got in the thread about the download manager
<Laney> they pointed to an mp which was about what I said
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it's a bit confusing :/ Did you look at http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtnetwork/qnetworkconfiguration.html (there is one post from a guys saying he used that on the n9)
<Laney> http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/37514-use-of-QNetworkAccessManager-networkAccessible?p=188372#post188372
 * Laney tries that
<Laney> aha
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so last thing, lucene++ has some copies of libraries, would be nice to see if it can use the system version
<didrocks> (like waf)
<Laney> nope
<didrocks> that's going to be more a problem for main
<Laney> it lies and tells me I'm connected even when not
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I saw the lintian error with jquery, but thought that for now it's no a blocker
<sil2100> didrocks: and as for waf, well... that too is a problem, but it's what we get in the tarball
<sil2100> didrocks: so I guess we would have to discuss this with upstream to get those things fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't really care for the jquery one TBH
<didrocks> as it's part of building the documentaiton
<didrocks> which is offline
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm modifying all the little things that you mentioned, doing some further clean ups now
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> I'm NEWing meanwhile
<sil2100> Just waiting until I can change the changelog to 'saucy' to push ;)
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> pitti, hi, i guess the libgphoto2 transition is finished, but ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 is not installable
<RAOF> Why do we still have that package?
<pitti> we don't any more :)
<Laney> we don't
<seb128> ricotz, it was deleted from the archive by pitti
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<Laney> there should have been some fanfare in the removal message :-)
<pitti> RIP, ia32-libs
<ricotz> oh it was, hmm
<pitti> may you hideous hack never ever come back
<ricotz> hehe ;)
<didrocks> (amen)
<ricotz> sorry for he noise then :)
<ricotz> *the
<tkamppeter> larsu, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, he's at GUADEC for a week, he might not around a lot
<seb128> tkamppeter, is the cups-filter/poppler patch working? do you plan to upload it today?
<sil2100> Great
<sil2100> My PC overheated
<sil2100> Building lucene++ and doing something else killed my PC ;)
<Mirv> seb128: lp:u1db-qt updated with the renaming of the QML plugin
<seb128> Mirv, thanks, I'm going to have another look and let you know if it's ready
<Mirv> thank you
<larsu> tkamppeter: I'm here right now, what's up?
<larsu> seb128: thanks for letting people know :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, hey, how hard would it be to make ubuntu-bug work for the phone? like I plug my phone into my 'puter via USB?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i thought ev added it yesterday to eth image
<ogra_> *the
<ogra_> it should just work
<rickspencer3> wow!
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks: was of on a few call before vacation. wassup?
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: wanted to ask you about lucene++
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: IIRC, this is coming from libreoffice, right?
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks: you means its a dep of libreoffice?
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: the question is if libreoffice have nothing to do it (like, the lucene++ code)?
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks: soo, we use some lucene for help index stuff IIRC. lemme check what exactly ...
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: thanks! keep me posted :)
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks: so a quick git grep lucene on libeoffice/debian show a dep for libclucene-dev. Dunno if that pulls in lucene++ somehow indirectly.
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: no, that's the "old" C version
<didrocks> not the C++ one
<pitti> rickspencer3: ubuntu-bug works in principle; I got a WI to work on a script to send them all to errors, supress Launchpad, and ask no questions
<pitti> rickspencer3: so that we can run that script after CI or image tests
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks: no traces of lucene++ in libreoffice 4.1 and 4.0 buildlogs either
<didrocks> Sweetsha1k: ok, thanks for confirming! :)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey, how is libreoffice/new poppler going?
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-gsettings-silent-mode/+merge/177554 ... review appreciated ;-) (sorry to be nagging, it's waiting for 2 days and I would add extra changes to store/read the ringtone etc, but I don't want to stack them on unapproved work if I can avoid it)
<Laney> am looking right now
<Laney> well, at jbicha's first
<Laney> then yours ;-)
<seb128> Laney, he updated it?
<Laney> it has a pot update
<seb128> Laney, I asked him to fix script/drop it yesterday
<seb128> I didn't see emails since
<Laney> there's a change to that too
<Laney> I guess it is fixed
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-system-settings/rename-call-diversion-to-forwarding/+merge/177844
<seb128> Laney, that one? there is no activity since my "needs fixing"
<seb128> new commits would show under my comment in the log
<Laney> oh ok
<Laney> well I'll follow up to delete it
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know how to fix "make pot" to actually do what it's supposed to
<Laney> jbicha: unless you want to do it nwo
<jbicha> it looks like most of the phone stuff uses the CMake system instead
<seb128> jbicha, ?
<seb128> jbicha, make pot is already implement in po.pro
<seb128> implemented
<seb128> jbicha, or what do you mean?
<jbicha> well I couldn't get this command to actually work?
<jbicha> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/31/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t14:22
<Laney> I just do cd po; qmake; make pot
<seb128> jbicha, right, that's my point, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-system-settings/rename-call-diversion-to-forwarding/revision/218/po/update_pot.sh doesn't make sense
<seb128> jbicha, that command doesn't work, why did you change it? (just replace it by "make pot" or delete the file)
<jbicha> ok I can delete it easy but Laney's suggested way of updating the pot worked and seb128's way didn't
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't suggest a way?
<seb128> jbicha, I was pointing that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-system-settings/rename-call-diversion-to-forwarding/revision/218/po/update_pot.sh seems weird since the new command you added doesn't work
<jbicha> cd po; rm ubuntu-system-settings.pot; cd ../src; make ../po/ubuntu-system-settings.pot was what you said yesterday
<seb128> jbicha, right, I was wondering if it works for you
<seb128> jbicha, or why you did that change if the command doesn't work
<seb128> jbicha, if you read the log I wrote "does that work for you? I get "make: *** No rule to make target `../po/ubuntu-system-settings.pot'.  Stop.""
<jbicha> ok I misunderstood; pushed an update to the mp now
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, stop making unrelated changes :p
<seb128> jbicha, what's the .build in bzrignore you just added?
<jbicha> uh, if you qmake; make; you get an extra .build directory that shouldn't be accidently bzr committed
<Laney> seems fine
<seb128> jbicha, right, it's just weird to have cleanups "sneaked in with other changes"/not documented in the mp commit message
<seb128> I prefer having commits by logical units
<seb128> like one for the rename, then one for the build system cleans
<seb128> but I'm not going to be picky on that one, approving
<jbicha> ok thanks
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: libreoffice vs. poppler work.
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: libreoffice wins of course in that duell.
<Sweetsha1k> ;)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, can we can a saucy upload?
<seb128> can we get*
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yes, I will do a ppa build ~tonight, dump it to the ppa tomorrow and hand you a saucy package along with that.
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetsha1k> debians alioth doesnt seem to take the heat too well.
<Laney> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgphoto2-2_2.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): libgphoto2-2:i386 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libgphoto2-2 which has multiple installed instances
<Laney> would M-A: foreign fix that?
<Laney> pitti: ^
<qengho> I'm looking for a new video card. Who loves what they have for how it works really well with no hassle?  No gaming here.
<jbicha> attente: desrt: I've got 2 bugs for you guys with the new GLib.Icon.serialize, bug 1205562 and bug 1207408
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1205562 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "[background] wallpapers in grid are too small, take long time to load" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205562
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207408 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "gnome-contacts fails to build: memory-icon.vala:29.1-29.63: error: `Contacts.MemoryIcon' does not implement interface method `GLib.Icon.serialize" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207408
<ricotz> jbicha, the gnome-contacts one looks like a vala bindings problem and using vala master should work
<jbicha> ok, can we get that fixed in saucy? :)
<attente> jbicha, i'll take another look at it
<ricotz> jbicha, this is a simple rebuild of the current saucy package of gnome-contacts?
<jbicha> ricotz: yes; I was trying to update to 3.8.3 but it fails at the same spot with current saucy packaging
<jbicha> seb128: attente: I assume indicator-keyboard won't land in main this week?
<ricotz> jbicha, valac --version?
<ricotz> make sure it is at least 0.20
<seb128> jbicha, not sure, why?
<seb128> jbicha, mterry reviewed it but he said he couldn't comment on the MIR because the package is not in the archive yet
<seb128> jbicha, I wonder how you managed to file a bug against a package not in the archive btw
<attente> ricotz, that's because of a missing method implementation, no?
<mterry> seb128, err...  Yeah, last problem was just me running into test failures locally and in a pbuilder
<jbicha> seb128: isn't it your job to NEW stuff? ;)
<Laney> it's a launchpad thing
<Laney> you get Ubuntu bug pages for packages in PPAs
<jbicha> ricotz: yes I'm using sbuild which is using valac 0.20.1-2ubuntu2 by default
<seb128> jbicha, some of the stuff was to be fixed for NEW, let me check if that has happened
<ricotz> attente, jbicha, ok, the 3-8 git branch builds fine here with 0.20 and 0.21+
<seb128> jbicha, the fixes have been merged but we didn't have an upload
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess there are patches
<seb128> sil2100, what's the status of the indicator stack?
<jbicha> seb128: I can do another upload from lp:indicator-keyboard; I'm a bit confused as to what version number I should be using...
<seb128> hum, it's green
<seb128> jbicha, oh, you did manual upload? that's why it didn't autoland :p
<seb128> sil2100, alesage: why isn't indicator-keyboard in autolanding?
<attente> mterry, the indicator-keyboard tests are failing for you?
<pitti> Laney: hm, "foreign" sounds wrong though
<pitti> Laney: sec, phone
<mterry> attente, yeah
<Laney> pitti: not sure how that would interact with an upgrade
<attente> can you paste the tests/test-suite.log?
<pitti> Laney: libgphoto2 packaging is so broken, I can't imagine how it would ever work with MA
<alesage> seb128, apologies--fginther do you have a moment to do a Jenkins job deploy?  indicator-keyboard config is new
<Laney> the lib was MA: same
<pitti> Laney: is that a new thing you get during upgrade?
<Laney> it's because the transitional package isn't
<Laney> AFAIK
<Laney> maybe just make that MA same too
<pitti> Laney: the transitional package can certainly be M-A: same, but I'm not sure how much that would help for the actual lib; it can't work with M-A
<tkamppeter> seb128, cups-filters fixed upstream: https://bugs.linuxfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1144
<ubot2`> bugs.linuxfoundation.org bug 1144 in cups-filters "cups-filters compile fails since poppler-0.23" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<pitti> Laney: yeah, that would be no problem
<attente> alesage, were the indicator-keyboard tests passing for you?
<jbicha> seb128: i-keyboard is only in NEW but you can reject it if it's causing problems
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks, will you upload the fix to saucy?
<alesage> attente, I was able to build in Jenkins, let me get a link
<seb128> jbicha, it's not causing problem, no worry
<Laney> pitti: TBH I don't know why I had multiple instances of it installed
<Laney> but it was at least allowed by the packaging :P
<pitti> Laney: oh, on second look it could actually work
<pitti> Laney: I avoided making the transitional package arch: all to not break multi-arch, but I guess I just forgot teh M-A: same
<seb128> Laney, tell doko he can forward his bugs to Debian himself :p
<pitti> Laney: I'll upload a libgphoto with M-A
<Laney> pitti: great
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/1206973 FYI
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1206973 in libgphoto2 (Ubuntu) "package libgphoto2-2 2.4.14-2.3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: libgphoto2-2:amd64 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (Multi-Arch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> naughty person using proposed
<pitti> Laney: oh, right before dput, thanks! will link
<ricotz> jbicha, i can confirm the problem with the saucy vala-0.20 package, it builds fine with vanilla vala 0.20.1 and 0.21/22
<ricotz> < gnome-contacts
<ricotz> jbicha, the vala gio-2.0 patch is not up2date
<ricotz> -               public abstract GLib.Variant serialize ();
<ricotz> +               public virtual GLib.Variant serialize ();
<jbicha> ricotz: if you submit a regular debdiff I can ... ask someone else to upload it for you ;)
<jbicha> you could even attach the patch to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<alesage> seb128, fginther wants to verify that you've reviewed indicator-keyboard
<alesage> seb128, fginther --e.g. should we find it in the daily release, etc.?
<fginther> seb128, has the integration team reviewed it?
<seb128> alesage, fginther: I did, it has been uploaded manually in saucy and I'm waiting for the changes that landed in trunk to be uploaded to accept it to Ubuntu
<ricotz> jbicha, done
<fginther> attente, can you confirm that indicator-keyboard is ready for daily-release?
<jbicha> ricotz: thank you
<ricotz> jbicha, this might be not the only problem of that gio backport patch
<attente> fginther, yes, it's ready
<fginther> attente, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind looking at that one if it's ready? ^
<xnox> is it known that webapps session migration crashes in live cd and right after install?
<xnox> Hm, where does unity store .desktop files that are fauvarites on the launcher?
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging/+sourcepub/3400578/+listing-archive-extra <- this is building in the ppa and (locally) against -proposed/new poppler.
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill dump a non-ppa version on p.c.c tomorrow and keep you posted if there are any desasters from reported from the ppa.
<jbicha> xnox: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<xnox> jbicha: thanks.
<xnox> bug 1206314
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206314 in webapps-applications (Ubuntu) "install-default-webapps-in-launcher.py crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_get_mapped()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206314
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, i am curious why didn't you include the changes of 1:4.1.0-3 ?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: heh, because alioth is down most of the time and I didnt see _rene_ continued working on master instead of debian-experimental-4.1
<ricotz> Sweetshark, PTS isnt down ;) http://packages.qa.debian.org/libr/libreoffice.html https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=libreoffice
<Sweetshark> ricotz: ah there they are! ;) "move liblpsolve55.so into -core if used internally" and "control.librelogo.in: depend on -script-provider-python instead of "just" ${pyuno-depends}" are actually inspired by me ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: so yeah, I want them in, but I rather drop this release as is to saucy.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, alright
<Sweetshark> ricotz: e.g. python needs some more PYTHONPATH fixes after -3 anyway ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, don't forget to consider mdds and harfbuzz too
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes. next upload.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<ricotz> Sweetshark, not sure if this already creates issue while using graphite and not harfbuzz
<Sweetshark> ricotz: this upload needs to go in now as a/ I will be on vacation soon b/ otherwise we will be ftbfs after the poppler transition
<ricotz> meaning system vs internal
<ricotz> Sweetshark, right, it is ok
<bschaefer> jibel, ping
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-02
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: did you see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/apport/rename-desktop/+merge/178157 ?
<jbicha> I think Unity is having trouble with the apport icon after the rename
<pitti> jbicha: hm, we don't have an icon for "apport-gtk-mime" either
<pitti> jbicha: for calibre, renaming the icon to "calibre-gui" as well helped
<pitti> but it's not the same situation in apport
<Mirv> hmm, I'd like to know why my saucy is not shutting down blazingly fast. how could I see which processes are "stuck" as it halts at the "Terminating remaining processes" part?
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: whoops, I see SDK broke some gallery-app tests?
<sil2100> Mirv: since SDK has some failures from the apps
<sil2100> Mirv: are you dealing with platform and sdk now? Or should I take action?
<sil2100> Mirv: since we agreed with Florian that we'll be issuing a bug and pinging upstream as soon as there is an issue
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime, I'll re-run platform, ok?
<sil2100> Since there seemed to be a transient error on ATI
<Mirv> sil2100: I've rerun it already, was waiting for the previous one to finish
<Mirv> since it was blocked
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, I'll fill out a bug about the gallery-app issues
<sil2100> Since it seems it hasn't been introduced recently
<sil2100> The thing is, the Apps stack tests are using the previous ui-toolkit version
<sil2100> And it still fails
<sil2100> So I'll leave upstream to handle that
<Mirv> ok, then.
<Mirv> and I see you also published the platform already
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<sil2100> Yay for the new apartment \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: waow, how is it?
<sil2100> didrocks: we just moved the basic things, so I still don't have my own desk, but it's much better than the previous one - this one has been furnitured by some designer, so looks much better
<didrocks> oh, excellent!
<didrocks> is it big/small?
<sil2100> Not too big, but bigger than the previous one
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. you still in IoM? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'm back tommorrow :)
<didrocks> less meetings today, so I'll probably hang out a little bit later with you :)
<didrocks> and Mirv
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Awesome! We just jump out for something to eat to the local store, since we only have butter in our fridge
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, I'm retrying to gsettings stack if you didn't yet
<seb128> sil2100, the armhf build failed on what looks like  pandaboard issue
<Sweetshark> seb128: Bonjour! Was looking for you here exactly two minutes before you showed up ;) -- wrote you (and Benjamin) a mail instead summarizing all the SRU and sponsoring packages.
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, thanks, just saw that, I'm going to look at the saucy upload in a bit
<Sweetshark> hmm, porter-armel still barfs in my face with a MITM warning ...
<Laney> morning
<Sweetshark> Laney: GoooOOOood morning!
<Laney> happy friday to you!
<Mirv> didrocks: :)
<seb128> Laney, good morning, happy "before holidays friday" to you ;-)
<Laney> \o/
<Sweetshark> oh!
<Mirv> sil2100: please tell when you've apps (gallery) published so I can rerun sdk
<Mirv> now that the fix was merged
<didrocks> hum, seems nobody is publishing the settings stack
<didrocks> doing so
<didrocks> same for webapps
<didrocks> webcreds*
<didrocks> publishing phone stack as well as the sdk isn't guilty
<didrocks> and media
<seb128> didrocks, I retried the settings, did that fail?
<didrocks> seb128: manual publishing
<seb128> ah, so build worked
<didrocks> you had an extremeeeee packaging change :)
<seb128> didrocks, this morning the armhf failed on a buggy panda
<didrocks> seb128: yeah yeah, just needed 20s of work of publishing :)
<didrocks> yeah, I saw it
<seb128> looking
<didrocks> I hoped it would have been relaunched by then
<didrocks> seb128: oh, it's done
<darkxst> seb128, hey!
<darkxst> seb128, so are we ready to start testing g-s-d update?
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<seb128> darkxst, we should finish the ibus 1.5/indicator-keyboard transition first ... maybe next week?
<darkxst> seb128, ok
<darkxst> seb128, can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/gnome-control-center/lp1196196/+merge/176577
<seb128> darkxst, I will have a look
<darkxst> (before the next g-c-c update)
<seb128> darkxst, sure, let's add it to the vcs
<darkxst> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Laney, should be an easy to approve if you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-split-js-helper/+merge/178124
<Laney> yeah i'll do reviews shortly
<Laney> trying my hardest to get this gst stuff to build
<Laney> might be stuck now though
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, libreoffice is depwaiting on lp-solve, did you sort out with mterry whether that one can be promoted?
<seb128> tkamppeter_, hey, do you plan to upload that cups-filters for new poppler?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: mterry said 'approved' on irc as its the same version we are supporting in main on lucid.
<lifeless> :q
<Laney> > _
<Mirv> seb128: had a chance to look at the u1db-qt again? I can also ping didier on monday
<seb128> Mirv, oh, I forgot about it ... I'm away some 15 min for lunch and then I can have a look
<Mirv> ok, thanks again
<Mirv> sil2100: reran sdk stack successfully
<darkxst> pitti, hi!
<pitti> hello darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, so right now I am scraping /var/lib/apt/lists/ to generate a package list for ppa and then manually download dbg packages and generate a local-Contents file
<didrocks> sil2100: back?
<darkxst> but that seems horribly hackish, can you think of a better way to do it?
<seb128> didrocks, do you think sil2100 locked himself out of his new appartement this morning and didn't manage to get back? ;-)
<didrocks> it seems so :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll publish the apps stack I guess myself
<seb128> 4 hours breakfast
<seb128> I should do that too!
<Laney> haha
<pitti> darkxst: hm, Contents lookup seems to be somewhat of a corner case anyway; is that really breaking that many retraces?
<didrocks> seb128: 4 hours *for now* :p
<darkxst> pitti, something is really breaking most retraces
<pitti> darkxst: you could replace scraping of /var/lib/apt/lists with some python API, but I guess all that is in some separate helper script anyway which you just call from time to time to get an updated Contents.gz?
<pitti> darkxst: hm, that doesn't sound good; that sounds like a more fundamental error in a-retrace or sandbox building then
<darkxst> pitti, and from what I can tell the required .ddebs are not getting installed
<pitti> darkxst: contents.gz is supposed to be only a last-resort thing if the transitive depends: didn't install the package
<darkxst> (packages are listed in Dependencies.txt however)
<pitti> darkxst: ah, that smells like a bug then, which might just be hidden because of the contents.gz lookup on ubuntu
<pitti> darkxst: so I think your script should be a sufficient workaround for the lack of PPA Contents.gz, if you run this once a day or so?
<pitti> darkxst: do you have a log of a retrace which shows the missing ddebs?
<darkxst> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939699/
<sil2100> Grrr
<seb128> Mirv, u1db-qt looks good to me
<sil2100> Back
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> Had some key problems indeed ;)
<seb128> sil2100, did you really lock ourself out? ;-)
<seb128> yourself*
<sil2100> In a way yes, heh, had to re-make the keys since the pair I closed my home with seemed flacky, been struggling with one lock for a while
<pitti> darkxst: ugh, it does an apt-get update four times
<sil2100> I left the original pair at home
<didrocks> hum, xorg-server depends on tomorrow version of mir
<darkxst> pitti, that might be more than one retrace in that log
<Mirv> seb128: thanks!
<pitti> darkxst: ah, it's from crash-digger, not from apport-retrace
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm :)
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<sil2100> Darn gerda locks
<didrocks> Laney: I think the safest anyway for now is to pin it in proposed, mind blocking xorg-server? (in case someone do the Mir MIR promotion during the week-end)
<Laney> didrocks: background?
 * sil2100 backlogs
<didrocks> Laney: xorg-server with Mir support is coming
<didrocks> well, it's already build-depending
<didrocks> but apparently, the version set is tomorrow's Mir version
<pitti> darkxst: that looks a bit odd, missing all the crash-digger logs; but anyway, let me try here with some stuff
<didrocks> (which should be blocked through the week-end anyway as Mir is in universe, not promoted yet)
<didrocks> but as the Mir MIR was acked
<didrocks> maybe someone will promote during the week-end
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems not every key-making kiosk can duplicate them well, good thing the kind woman made 2 additional ones for me for free
<seb128> Laney, in case you put a lock, I guess other release team members can unlock it while you are away?
<didrocks> and I prefer to avoid having that pushed and we miss seeing side-effects
<Laney> yes
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will issue cups-filter 1.0.36 with the Poppler fix in the next days. I am still trying to fix bug 1207203, but did not succeed to reproduce it yet.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207203 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups-browsed hangs at 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207203
<didrocks> Laney: do you mind adding a # ping didrocks comment?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> (ping, not "hurt" please)
<Laney> why don't you just put the MIR on hold until monday?
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you upload the patch on the current version, in saucy, today? it's the only package missing in the poppler transition (with libreoffice that has been uploaded) and it would be better to not have to wait some extra days
<didrocks> Laney: how would we do that? it's just a comment and people can make mistakes
<didrocks> (low probability as we are just 2 promoting to Main)
<seb128> Laney, it's going to show in component mismatch and the bug is approved, you can't rule out somebody just pressing the button
<didrocks> but I would sleep better ;)
<pitti> darkxst: ah, I can indeed see some strange behaviour here wrt. not downloading debs and ddebs for some dependencies
<Laney> I find that a weird argument, but whatever
<Laney> if you have people randomly promoting stuff that's a problem
<Laney> I'll do it for you
<didrocks> thanks Laney :)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I think it's just being on the paranoid side
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I learnt to be paranoid :)
 * seb128 wonders why that xorg was uploaded on a friday to start with
<Laney> indeed
<darkxst> pitti, right!
<sil2100> seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-lens-friends_0.1.3+13.10.20130802-0ubuntu1.diff <- does this look ok to you? To me it makes sense, as now it's building that .la which we don't want to install
<seb128> sil2100, +1
 * didrocks would have prefer a -X.la to dh_install
<didrocks> but I think this can be addressed later on, no need to block on it :)
<seb128> that works as well
<didrocks> if one day we rename lens, it will be more reliable
<didrocks> (as -f will be silent)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind proposing that in a follup MP? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, makes sense, doing that now - it's much cleaner this way indeed, but sometimes it's hard to remember all the helpers in debhelper
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, it's when doing that it's getting better ;)
<didrocks> nice to see unity passing!
<didrocks> let's hope with compiz, it will stay the same
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: oh, ibus tests issues are resolved?
<didrocks> seb128: seems sooo, (we have 25 failures, a little bit higher, but already way better!)
<seb128> great
<didrocks> awesome even ;)
<didrocks> I was fearing this 1.5 ibus way more
<seb128> didrocks, I've to admit it was making me a bit nervous as well, glad it didn't create too much work
<didrocks> yeah, it's a nice EOWish result!
<pitti> darkxst: oh, found it; it was actually an intended optimization, but that would make life much harder for you
 * pitti waits for the test suite to finish
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm dogfooding the new compiz since yesterday morning and it's all running smooth
<sil2100> No hickups, no glitches, no incompatibilities
<sil2100> So I guess we could give it a try next week
<pitti> darkxst: ok, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/revision/2680 should make your life a lot easier
<pitti> darkxst: you are using an lp:apport checkout, not the packages, right?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<darkxst> pitti, thanks, I about to head out now, but will test when I get back
<darkxst> pitti, it is now downloading half of ubuntu!
<darkxst> but atleast it is picking up the ddebs it would seem
<sil2100> seb128: what do you think? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-friends/dh_install_rm/+merge/178278
<seb128> sil2100, +1
<pitti> darkxst: yeah, transitive deps FTL :/
<pitti> darkxst: now it's downloading way more than necessary, which is why I added the optimization back then to only grab stuff from /proc/pid/maps and map it to packages
<pitti> darkxst: but that needs Contents.gz
<pitti> darkxst: my gut feeling is that with a permanent cache and /tmp on tmpfs the overhead is bearable
<seb128> pitti, wouldn't it make sense to keep the optimization for the archive retracers?
<pitti> seb128: yes, we'd need some clever way of detecting that
<seb128> pitti, or a command line option...
<pitti> perhaps if Package/Dependencies do not contain "[origin: ]" then we use the reduced approach
<seb128> or config option
<pitti> seb128: done in r2681
<seb128> pitti, great!
<pitti> darkxst: r2681 does "best of both worlds" now, please let me know that it still works for you; if that breaks it, keep the r2680 checkout until I'm back from vac :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I still see mirslave red ;) This time it's missing xserver-xorg-xmir <- should I take care of that or is that a known issue?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, everything is on hold until Monday
<didrocks> we have those dep-waiting in proposed
<didrocks> now, it's too late to take risks
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<desrt> Laney: jbicha: new gtk upload would be good: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-3-8&id=1e93ed963022d82936f1bfccfab8d8a8b3f9d4cc
<desrt> should fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/1205562
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1205562 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[background] wallpapers in grid are too small, take long time to load" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> desrt: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146439597/gtk+3.0_3.8.2-3ubuntu4_3.8.2-3ubuntu5.diff.gz
<desrt> oh.  nice :)
<Laney> yup
<Laney> is there a glib test fix? :P
<desrt> well, it's upstream now as well, fyi ;p
<desrt> no.  didn't get a chance yet.
<desrt> just disable it for now?
<desrt> (guadec is busy)
<Laney> if you think it's the test and not glib itself then sure
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will do an upload of the current snapshot today.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine: hey, do you guys know if I can do something like that
<seb128> settingsKey = [ settingsId.key0, settingsId.key1]
<seb128> settingsKey[0] = value
<seb128> (that's in qml)
<seb128> to set settingsId.key0
<seb128> if I do "settingsKey[0]" that's going to replace the first element of the list, not set the value of the key
<seb128> you see what I mean?
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm not sure
<Laney> I don't think so
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> you might have to use eval() but that seems grim
<seb128> can I do a dynamic alias ?
<seb128> I tried "property alias soundKey: (index == 0) ? id.key0 : id.key1
<seb128> but it doesn't like it
<Saviq> seb128, if you used the real property value
<Saviq> s/value/type/
<seb128> Saviq, you mean?
<seb128> atm I'm doing stuff like
<seb128>             if (soundType == 0)
<seb128>                 soundSelector.selectedIndex = Utilities.indexSelectedFile(soundFileNames, soundSettings.incomingCallSound)
<seb128>             else if (soundType == 1)
<seb128>                 soundSelector.selectedIndex = Utilities.indexSelectedFile(soundFileNames, soundSettings.incomingMessageSound)
<Saviq> seb128, i.e. bool / var / whatever instead of "alias"
<seb128> Saviq, well, then it's not an alias anymore and doesn't get updates from my object?
<Saviq> seb128, doesn't have to be an alias to get updates
<seb128> or I need to "onChanged: customproperty = new value"
<Saviq> seb128, alias is just a way to save memory
<Saviq> seb128, "property type a: b"
<Saviq> seb128, a will always be equal b (but a copy)
<Saviq> seb128, "property alias a: b" means "a is b"
<Saviq> seb128, that's a binding, it will always update
<Saviq> seb128, unless that binding gets broken
<Laney> do you want a dynamic binding?
<Saviq> seb128, but then you can use Binding { }, too
<Laney> there's Qt.binding
<seb128> let me look at that
<seb128> I'm a bit lost
<Saviq> and that ↑
<seb128> all I want is to do
<Laney> which lets you create bindings in js
<seb128> key = value
<Saviq> Qt.binding ~= Binding { }
<Laney> instead of assigning a static value
<Saviq> seb128, that's assignment
<seb128> where key is a different gsettings key
<Saviq> seb128, not binding
<Saviq> key = Qt.binding(function() { return value })
<Saviq> is a binding
<Saviq> as is a "property var key: value"
<Saviq> and Binding { target: something; property: "key"; value: object.value }
<jbicha> yay, Friday Unity upload :)
<seb128> Saviq, Laney: basically I have that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940132/
<seb128> Saviq, Laney: and I want to replace the onSelectedIndexChanged if cases
<seb128> just do at the start
<seb128> key = gsettings.<Keyname>
<seb128> and use key = "value" later
<seb128> that page is a component
<seb128> so I want to be able to push the page with "key = incomingSound" or "key = messageSound"
<Saviq> seb128, Binding { target: soundSettings; property: soundType == 1 ? "incomingMessageSound" : "incomingCallSound"; value: "value" }
 * seb128 wants pointers :p
<ogra_> <-
<ogra_> ->
<Saviq> lol
<ogra_> there you go
<Saviq> seb128, if you don't want assignments, that's what you need to do
<seb128> Saviq, thanks, I'm going to play with that, that just seems tedious, I've several snippets in that source using the key
<seb128> I'm pondering just doing a cp of the .qml and not use it as a component at this point
<seb128> and sed the keyname in each copy
<seb128> that's going to be easier ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, so that's why you wanted "property alias: true ? a : b"
<seb128> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> seb128, now I got it and yeah, would make sense
<Saviq> seb128, but I don't think possible
<seb128> :-(
<Saviq> seb128, that's because aliases need to be resolved very early
<Saviq> I'd say
<seb128> Saviq, I guess you can do "keys = [ id.key0, id.key1] and use *keys[index], e.g something that say "use the object in that index of the list"?
<Laney> eval(keys[i] + " = " + value)
<Laney> :(
<seb128> e.g having a way to do "keys[0] = "value"" doing "id.key0 = value"
<seb128> Laney, that seems hackish
<seb128> I'm just going to keep those if/else, it's only 3 places in the file
<Laney> it is a hackish approach
<seb128> it's not elegant but that seems the easiest option
<seb128> Laney, would you prefer the if/else or the eval hack?
<Saviq> or the Binding { } ;)
<Laney> the binding seems nice
<Laney> I guess you can update the value dynamically
<seb128> let me try to wrap my head around that binding stuff
<Laney> I think it's like the dynamic alias that you want
<Laney> but you'd do binding.value = blah
<tkamppeter> seb128, fixed cups-filters uploaded.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<mfisch> seb128: is there a tool that does what dpkg -S does except for source files in source packages?
<seb128> mfisch, google? ;-)
<Laney> apt-file
<jbicha> mfisch: http://codesearch.debian.net/
<Laney> packages.ubuntu.com if it's up to date
<mfisch> google is a good one ;)
<jbicha> oh, codesearch is a bit different
<mfisch> jbicha: code search is great, but doesn't have Phablet code
<mfisch> Laney: doh I forgot about packages
<Laney> doesn't have saucy atm :-)
<jbicha> mfisch: build your own! http://packages.qa.debian.org/codesearch :)
<mfisch> Laney: how often does it update?
<Laney> don't know, sorry
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-store-sound-config/+merge/178329
<seb128> I would appreciate review/comments
<seb128> I spent my afternoon on that, it's not perfect, but I feel frustrated enough that I don't want to spend much more time on it today
<seb128> Laney, the Binding{} stuff worked fine btw, but I needed several bindings and ran into property cycles ... at the end I find the if/else version of the code easier to read
<seb128> if somebody wants to patch over that to change how things are done, that works for me ;-)
<Laney> cool
<bschaefer> hey, so something interesting, ibus-anthy is no longer showing up under available input engines. ibus-setup->Input Methods->Japanese
<Laney> kenvandine: you fancy reviewing that? :P
<Laney> I'm trying to get glib uploadable atm
<kenvandine> Laney, i will in a few
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<attente> bschaefer, what ibus version are you running?
<bschaefer> attente, 1.5.3
<pitti> au revoir mes amis ! je commence mes vacances maintenant :)
<Laney> have fun pitti!
<attente> bschaefer, i'm not sure what it is, but possibly it's '/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy' aborting that's the problem?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> ups
<seb128> kenvandine, story, "up, enter" on the wrong screen
<bschaefer> attente, hmm I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940701/
<bschaefer> hangul ran fine
<attente> bschaefer, yep, getting the same problem with Anthy
<bschaefer> attente, very strange
<attente> possibly fixing this will make it appear again in the engines list, but not 100% sure on this
<bschaefer> yeah, that would be a good start, I think it broke sometime last week? Or the beginning of this one...
<bschaefer> the last change was on july 14th though, in the changelog
<bschaefer> that was moving to ibus 1.5, and i've had ibus-anthy working with ibus 1.5 ... strange
<jbicha> bschaefer: there was a new ibus-anthy upload on Tuesday
<bschaefer> jbicha, hmm that could be what ended up breaking it...though im not sure :)
 * Laney waves
<Laney> will be back later to upload glib but if people aren't around, have a good week or two
<Laney> o/
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too, have good holidays and have fun a Debconf
<seb128> Laney, are you at Debconf on Canonical's time?
<seb128> Laney, e.g can we email you about stuff that week if needed? ;-)
<bschaefer> attente, ping
<attente> bschaefer, pong
<bschaefer> attente, hey, soo the problem with the ibus-anthy failing to run is due to Anthy-9000.typelib only being installed into the arch folder
<bschaefer> as it should be getting installed here: /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Anthy-9000.typelib
<bschaefer> attente, soo it seems to be a packaging error...
<attente> oh. the location changed recently?
<bschaefer> attente, it seems, its only getting installed here for me:
<attente> (is the 9000 suffix an issue too?)
<bschaefer>  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Anthy-9000.typelib
<bschaefer> attente, nope, I linked it to the other folder and it worked
<bschaefer> attente, as python doesn't support multiarch import
<attente> interesting
<attente> after making the link, does it appear again in the engines list?
<bschaefer> but linking it over, and then anthy engine runs
<bschaefer> I've not rebooted yet and should go double check that
<bschaefer> but restarting the ibus daemon and stuff doesn't seem to work :(
 * bschaefer reboots
<attente> hmm...
<bschaefer> attente, still nothing :(, soo that wasn't the problem it seems...i've actually never ran into ibus not finding installed engines before
<attente> bschaefer, yeah, it's a strange issue. it finds skk and mozc just fine..
<bschaefer> yeah...as this is going to be a problem for anthy users if they cant use ibus...
 * bschaefer digs some more
<bschaefer> also if you try to manually force anthy for ibus:
<bschaefer> (process:3506): IBUS-WARNING **: ibus_bus_call_sync: org.freedesktop.IBus.SetGlobalEngine: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Can not find engine anthy.
<bschaefer> with: ibus engine anthy
<bschaefer> attente, hmm now anthy is working...and all I did was mess around with an xml file but even when reverting it back to the orig anthy still works
<attente> bschaefer, i just rebuilt it and now it appears :/
<attente> ha...
<bschaefer> attente, well what I noticed is in /usr/share/ibus/component/ only anthy has the 1.5.3 version
<bschaefer> all the other onces, pinyin and hangul are still 1.4.0 soo I moved anthy to that, restarted ibus and it worked but now I can't get it to not work
<bschaefer> attente, well maybe it just needed a rebuild?
 * bschaefer wonders if there was some sort of cache somewhere?
<attente> i rebuilt ibus, not ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> o just ibus?
<bschaefer> attente, well thats strange, and you kept the ibus-anthy install to default?
<bschaefer> ie. you didn't copy the Anthy-9000 over?
<attente> bschaefer, it's still the same ibus-anthy, but i do have the link in the non-arch lib
<bschaefer> attente, hmm well I think that needs to be addressed, as im not sure if that fixed it, but the engine should at lease start :)
<attente> bschaefer, i think you're right
 * bschaefer still lacks a lot of packaging knowledge :)
<attente> if it's moved to the proper location, it should fix the name in the list too
<bschaefer> yeah, I think that is what fixed it...but I think its sometimes hard to get ibus read correctly...
<bschaefer> attente, it was also mostly bregma figuring it out :)
<attente> bschaefer, so i guess in debian/rules we should just add --with-anthygobject-typelibsdir=${prefix}/lib/girepository-1.0
<bschaefer> attente, that sounds right, so it'll install it there along in its arch folder still...
<bschaefer> though it would also be nice if python looked for multiarch when importing
<attente> bschaefer, so i adjusted the debian/rules to install it in the proper location, but it's still broken :(
<bschaefer> attente, so its not showing up in the engine list? Also doing this gives an error? "ibus engine anthy"
<bschaefer> attente, so, why did rebuilding ibus fix that hmm
<attente> bschaefer, no idea, but it's definitely still broken despite the typelib being in the correct place
<bschaefer> :(
 * bschaefer removes the typeliib and tries to get anthy to work
<bschaefer> attente, as soon as I removed the typelib anthy stopped working...
<attente> it's supposed to be in /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Anthy-9000.typelib, right?
<bschaefer> yup
<attente> i didn't make a mistake of some sort when installing..
<bschaefer> thats the one I removed
<bschaefer> attente, ibus is a mean program
<attente> haha
<bschaefer> and I bet if i add it back into that dir it still wont work
<attente> ok
<attente> i've got something new
<attente> ImportError: No module named anthyprefs
<bschaefer> attente, well i put it back and it worked
<bschaefer> wth...
<bschaefer> thats very strange, do you have the full error?
<attente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5941506/
<attente> this is when launching ibus-daemon manually
<bschaefer> attente, did you also do a ibus restart?
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> attente, i usually let ibus-setup launch the daemon
<bschaefer> soo removed the typelib, it works until I do an ibus restart, but after that it stops working
<bschaefer> then adding it back in, and restarting again it works...but now im getting confused ...
<attente> bschaefer, indeed, me too. i can't replicate it again :S
<bschaefer> attente, urg...hmm
<bschaefer> attente, you added that to the ibus-anthy debian/rules?
<attente> bschaefer,
<attente> yes
<bschaefer> attente, but your /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy is not working right?
 * bschaefer forgot to read the error
<attente> bschaefer, yes, still not working
<attente> AnthyPrefs is missing
<bschaefer> it would be nice if we had the same error...
<bschaefer> attente, so at this point you've install ibus-anthy your self from apt-get source?
<attente> this error might've been introduced by the changes to debian/rules
<bschaefer> with new deb ruls?
<bschaefer> attente, otherwise im unsure how you edited the deb rules
<attente> i'm building from lp:ubuntu/ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> attente, hmm that should be the same package...one would think
<attente> my bzr diff looks like this:
<attente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941543/
<attente> bschaefer, ibus-engine-anthy runs just fine for you though?
<attente> after moving the typelib
<attente> ?
<bschaefer> attente, right, only when I ln over the one from my arch folder
<bschaefer> attente, hmm you're diff seems to be odd looking to me...
<bschaefer> the only change I see is
<bschaefer> --- debian/ibus-anthy.install	2013-07-14 01:01:12 +0000
<bschaefer> +++ debian/ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> possibly things aren't getting installed now?
<bschaefer> o thats weird...dam pastebin
<bschaefer> attente, try also installing it to the arch folder as well
<bschaefer> which should mean keeping this line: -usr/lib/*/girepository-1.0/*
<bschaefer> attente, and hmm possibly dropping this line as well: --with-anthygobject-typelibsdir=/usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<bschaefer> if its installed in both places, it should find it in the non-arch folder
<bschaefer> but that might be the only way it gets installed there :(
<attente> bschaefer, you mean to basically install the unmodified ibus-anthy?
<attente> you're asking me to drop the two changes i made :P
<bschaefer> haha...
<bschaefer> attente, well because for me: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libanthygobject-1.0.so
<bschaefer> attente, and it seems it might only be getting installed to the non-arch folder...
<bschaefer> if its only in the non-arch folder it might not be able find the that lib? /me is unsure
<bschaefer> attente, im also don't know much about deb rule files :)
<bschaefer> well a bit, but that line you added, im not sure if it forces it to only install in the non-arch or both
<attente> bschaefer, it only moves it to the non-arch
<bschaefer> hmm is it possible to install it in both places?
<bschaefer> attente, let me remove the one from my arch folder and see if I get the same error as you..
<bschaefer> attente, or we need to install the libs in the non-arch folders...but we might also want to poke the maintainer of ibus-anthy...
<bschaefer> as I think this multi arch support is new
<bschaefer> as the changelog says:   * Multi-arch updates etc.
<bschaefer> hmm that didn't get the same error as you...why...do you get that error... hmm
<attente> bschaefer, let me clean things up and re-install
<bschaefer> attente, alright ... i could be adding to this confusion as well :)
<bschaefer> attente, also if that doesn't work, possibly revert that last update and trying that?
<attente> ok, so the link alone doesn't fix it
<attente> this is with archive's ibus and ibus-anthy
<attente> but the link does fix ibus-engine-anthy
<attente> so we definitely need to move it
<attente> installing ibus from trunk adds anthy back in the list
<bschaefer> attente, hmm cause bregma and I are getting anthy work just fron linking it...
<bschaefer> attente, sorry, was on the phone
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> attente, is there some sort of ABI break?
<bschaefer> though we should see that when running it..
<bregma> I doubt it's an ABI break, it really sounds more like an improperly installed file, 'salll
<attente> bregma, for some reason linking alone isn't enough for it to appear for me
<attente> i have to actually re-install ibus
<bschaefer> attente, well you are also getting an odd error...
<attente> ibus has a postinst script, but i don't think it's doing anything that would fix it
<bregma> I did have to reboot before everything started working, so perhaps there's some config stored in memory?
<bschaefer> there is a .cache/ibus files
<bschaefer> but im not sure if that matters...thers also ~/.anthy
 * bschaefer also rebooted before it started working
<attente> rebooting didn't fix it for me :(
<bschaefer> attente, how about an "ibus restart" ? :(
<bschaefer> you would think a reboot would do that, and then some
<attente> bschaefer, nope
 * bschaefer curses at ibus
<attente> i genuinely think it needs a re-installation of ibus...
<bschaefer> attente, hmm well that might be touching files that makes ibus re-load files?
<attente> bschaefer, it basically wipes its old dconf db and does a new update
<attente> you know
<attente> ok, one sec, let me confirm this
<bschaefer> attente, could you attempt to touch all the files in  /usr/share/ibus/component/?
<bschaefer> attente, alright, sounds like you are onto something waay better then what I was thinking :)
<attente> bschaefer, arg, nope, updating the dconf db didn't work either
<bschaefer> :(
<attente> bschaefer, going to touch all the files
<bschaefer> attente, cause thats what I was messing around with right before it started working
<bschaefer> i had just moved the anthy.xml file
<bschaefer> then "ibus engine anthy" worked
<attente> bschaefer, touching them all worked :)
<bschaefer> attente, haha...
<attente> lol...
<bschaefer> well thats strange...
<bschaefer> as I think ibus was saving it all in "ibus read-cache"
<bschaefer> or rather that was showing ibus was saving it all
<attente> ok, so where does this leave us
<attente> move the typelib basically?
<bschaefer> yeah...but how do we get the xml files to be updated...
<attente> but also touch anthy.xml
<bschaefer> right
<attente> hmm :/
<bschaefer> hmm is correct ... hmm
<attente> i don't know if dpkg does something smart like leave a file alone if it isn't changed between versions
<bschaefer> I think thats what it does, cause it wont re-install something if the usr manually removed it
<bschaefer> attente, could we add like a new line to it or something haha...
<attente> haha
 * attente looks left
 * attente looks right
<bschaefer> then the next update remove it?
<attente> possibly..
<attente> well, let me see if that'll work at all first
<bschaefer> there has to be a better answer though...
<bschaefer> attente, there is also "ibus write-cache" which might update the cache... (which should be the xml files...)
<bschaefer> attente, all trying restarted the ibus-daemon manually might make it update the cache?
<bschaefer> attente, as bregma didn't have to touch the components at all to get anthy working, soo we must have a workaround but not the correct way to do this
<attente> bschaefer, sorry, i'm just running into problems with the original AnthyPrefs error again
<bschaefer> :( dam you ibus, dam you
<bschaefer> attente, well reading the man pages on ibus-daemon it looks like you should be able to do this to re-read the cache
<attente> ibus-daemon -t?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> with a -r
<bschaefer> after you don't have that AnthyPref problem..
<attente> i've only ever gotten the AnthyPrefs problem after installing the ibus-anthy which fixes the location of the typelib
<bschaefer> attente, which i wonder if we are installing that correctly? .. hmm
<bregma> attente, did you try building the package with "dh_auto_configure -- --libexecdir=/usr/lib/ibus --with-anthygobject-libdir=/usr/lib" in the debian/rules file?
<attente> --with-anthygobject-libdir=/usr/lib/girepository-1.0, yes
<bregma> --with-anthygobject-typelibsdir=/usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<attente> er, yes, sorry
<attente> should we be setting libdir instead?
 * bschaefer doesn't even know what that command does
 * bschaefer looks it up
<bregma> I think --libdir should be left alone (it's set by debhelper for multiarch support)
<bregma> setting --with-anthygobject-typelibsdir should force the Anthy-9000.typelib to be installed in the rightplace
<attente> right, this works
<bregma> which is all I did my manually creating the link on my system (which eventually started working, with a couple of reboots in between)
<attente> but we're left with two problems
<attente> missing AnthyPrefs error and getting ibus to recognize that the component was updated
<bschaefer> the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941543/
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> thats the diff :)
<bschaefer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5941506/
<bschaefer> attente, hmm I seem to get the AnthyPrefs error when I try to manually import it
<bschaefer> soo something in that file must be including/setting some path...hmm
<attente> bschaefer, what if you run /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy manually? still good?
<bschaefer> attente, yup
<bschaefer> soo it exists, but on some strange path...
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> I wish I knew python just a bit more :)
<attente> :)
<bschaefer> so these are together:
<bschaefer> sys.path.append(path.join(config.PKGDATADIR, 'setup'))
<bschaefer> from anthyprefs import AnthyPrefs
<bschaefer> in the engine.py file
<bschaefer> so it seems to be appending the setup to the system path file...
 * bschaefer looks for the AnthyPref file
<attente> i wonder if that's at all related to 'IBUS_ANTHY_PKGDATADIR=${prefix}/share/ibus-anthy'
<bschaefer> wheres that at?
<attente> oh... this makes sense...
<attente> the script at /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy is setting it
 * bschaefer looks
<bschaefer> hmm mine does not set that...
<bschaefer> this is my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941795/
<attente> D:
<bschaefer> attente, but I found anthypref.py
<bschaefer> /usr/share/ibus-anthy/setup/
<bschaefer> attente, do you have that file there?
<attente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941800/ <- my /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy
<bschaefer> attente, what if there is an option that enables/disables the setup files from being installed?
<bschaefer> very strange...what are ours different
<bschaefer> s/what/why
<attente> bschaefer, i do have /usr/share/ibus-anthy/setup/anthyprefs.py
<bschaefer> but it looks like you are looking in
<attente> bschaefer, i am building from trunk
<bschaefer> /usr/share/ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> but
<bschaefer> urg...it should append setup to that
<bschaefer> and find it!
<bschaefer> attente, if that fails try my ibus-engine-anthy file :)
<attente> this is assuming config.PKGDATADIR is the same variable
<attente> which i guess it's not
<bschaefer> attente, wait...now mine says the same thing
<bschaefer> wtf
<attente> lol
<bschaefer> haha
<attente> welcome to my world...
<bschaefer> ok...i don't understand this... imust have my paths messed up
<bschaefer> cause on 1 terminal I get your script, and on a different one I get a different scirpt
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> attente, your world i scary
<bschaefer> is*
<bschaefer> attente, alright so this is super weird, if im in the directory /usr/lib/ibus and open the file im missing those exports
<bschaefer> if I open file from another dir then I have those exports
<attente> the dir wasn't removed at some point, right?
<bschaefer> nope
<bschaefer> so in my home dir: vi /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-anthy I get your script
<bschaefer> if I do cd /usr/lib/ibus/
<bschaefer> then vi ibus-engine-anthy I get different scripts...
 * bschaefer doesn't think matters but is slightly confused
<attente> bschaefer, i get the same thing either way
<bschaefer> attente, they have the same inode....so its the same file
<attente> :S
<bschaefer> i might be going a bit crazy haha, (joking)
<bschaefer> attente, alright, soo what happens if you add a print statement in the engine.py?
<bschaefer> before the import anthypref to print out the path it gets?
<bschaefer> attente, alright, its back to normal
 * bschaefer closed all the terminals
<bschaefer> that was super strange...
 * bschaefer must have had an old one cached in the background that was being opened
<attente> bschaefer, yeah, not sure what happened there...
<attente> anyways, my config.PKGDATADIR is wrong
<attente> it's pointing to ../local/...
<attente> /usr/local/share/ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> attente, o well, that could be a problem...
 * bschaefer is back on track
 * attente too
<bschaefer> mine only points to : /home/bschaefer/staging/lib/pkgconfig
<bschaefer> my well PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<bschaefer> attente, also what was going on is I was reading ibus-setup-anthy...geez
<bschaefer> my config.PKGDATADIR == /usr/share/ibus-anthy
<attente> ok, so that's one problem we can solve at least
<bschaefer> yeah
<attente> i'm not sure about the refresh though
<attente> postinst script that executes ibus-daemon -r -t refresh?
<bschaefer> attente, we might have to let the user restart the ibus-daemon on there own...
<bschaefer> if they kill it, and like ibus-setup restart it...
 * bschaefer doesn't like forcing that on the users though
<attente> bschaefer, you might be right
<attente> fixing the first problem might fix this problem
<bschaefer> attente, right, who knows it might actually update that file...if  bug gets filed we can let them know they have to re-cache ibus-daemon
<bschaefer> as this is really ibus's design...
<bschaefer> attente, also someone also might come up with a better idea in the meantime :)
<attente> bschaefer, i'm wondering if the only reason it didn't update was because ibus-engine-anthy was crashing because of the AnthyPrefs
<bschaefer> attente, that could be, though I wasn't running into that...and I accidentally edited the *.xml file...
<bschaefer> which caused it to re-cache, and bregma only had to restart the daemon
<attente> true
<attente> ok, guess we'll know in about 10 minutes
<bschaefer> haha, you can push an update that fast?
<attente> well, no, just build and run it locally :)
<bschaefer> attente, o :), well that makes sense
<bschaefer> i was thinking you were pushing to main
<attente> sorry bschaefer, i've hit a bit of a snag, might take a bit more time to resolve
<bschaefer> attente, no worries, I also don't want to push you to far into the night :)
<bschaefer> as its only 4 pm here, but most people are gone for the day
<attente> ah, where are you?
<bschaefer> Seattle
<bschaefer> or rather West Coast, Washington State :)
<bschaefer> attente, ill be back in ~10-15 min
<attente> bschaefer, no worries, i'll keep you posted
<bregma> some people don't know the meaning of "Friday night"
<attente> ok, think that worked
<attente> bschaefer, hey
<attente> so it worked
<bschaefer> attente, yay!
<attente> i've pushed a branch
<bschaefer> thats good to hear...so I don't think thats too demanding on the users, but I don't really use ibus regularly so im not sure if its common to restart it
<bschaefer> awesome, thanks for helping look into this :)
<attente> bschaefer, not sure either, but hopefully if someone files a report, we can answer them definitively
<bschaefer> attente, yup!
<bschaefer> attente, and hopefully they wont even encounter this
<attente> ideally
<attente> i'm going to assign you the reviewer
<bschaefer> attente, the only way someone is going to run into this is if they have updated anthy on saucy recently
<bschaefer> sounds good
<bschaefer> attente, do you have a link?
<attente> thanks bschaefer
<bschaefer> np!
<attente> just proposing it now :)
<bschaefer> o, well Ill wait then haha
<attente> bschaefer, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu/saucy/ibus-anthy/move-typelib/+merge/178402
 * bschaefer looks
<bschaefer> hm I wonder if Im allowed to globally approve this
<attente> bschaefer, is that disabled for you?
<bschaefer> attente, yes it is
<bschaefer> well I can locally do it anyway :)
 * bschaefer isn't special enough
<attente> mm.. guess we need someone else to do it
<bschaefer> yeeah...and no one will be on until Monday, at lease that I would know
<bschaefer> possibly bregma can :)
<bschaefer> ?
<bregma> nope
<bschaefer> well we will have to wait for didrocks or seb128 i suppose
<bregma> find a MOTU, they can probably do it
<bschaefer> and mterry is gone...dang
<bschaefer> attente, well someone will get to it, hopefully it doesn't annoy any users over the weekend :), thanks again!
<bregma> there should probably be a bug opened in launchpad to track the problem, and link it with a bug in the BTS so the fix goes upstream
<attente> yep, thanks bschaefer! thanks bregma!
<bschaefer> yup, I was just about to make one
<bregma> just so we are good free software citizens
<attente> upstream to debian?
 * bregma hates the rep Ubuntu has for not doing that
<bschaefer> well im just doing the bug on ubuntu/ibus-anthy
<bregma> hmmm, looks like Ubuntu imports from a different source than Debian does
<bregma> interesting
<jbicha> bregma: you mean Debian experimental?
<bschaefer> feel free to fix it up how you see fit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy/+bug/1207921
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207921 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "ibus-anthy does not install typelib Anthy correctly, causing ibus-anthy to not work" [Undecided,New]
 * bschaefer links branck
<attente> thanks bschaefer
<bregma> debian PTS: http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/ibus-anthy.html shoes the package sources as http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-ime/ibus-anthy.git
<bschaefer> np!
<bregma> Ubuntu pulls from https://github.com/phuang/ibus-anthy
<bschaefer> hmm i wonder how different it is...
<bregma> very different, but it's misleading, because Ubuntu actually synchs with Debian directly
<attente> their experimental is 1.5.3 though
<bregma> the problem is the upstream project link is incorrect in the Ubuntu project, that's all
<jbicha> bregma: where do you see that?
<bregma> jbicha, I was chasing pointers through launchpad
<bregma> but what really matters is the package in Debian is broken, too, so a bug should be files in the BTS and linked to the launchpad bug
<jbicha> attente: what's with the extra line in debian/rules
<jbicha> attente: better question...what's with the - before the rm?
<sarnold> doesn't - before rules in Makefiles cause errors to be ignored?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-08-03
<attente> yeah, i guess that isn't necessary in this case
<jbicha> ok
<attente> maybe someday upstream will remove that file themselves...
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-28
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> morning all
<Sweetshark> willcooke: Good Morning!
<willcooke> Good weekend Sweetshark?
<Sweetshark> willcooke: Apart from waking up from a lightning strike hitting less than 200m away on Sunday at 6am, yes ...
<Sweetshark> ;)
<willcooke> I thought we were going to get epic lightning last night, but nothing happened.  It's been really hot this weekend and we could do with a big storm to clear the air
 * Sweetshark is happy to have surge protection on his machine.
<willcooke> 200m?!?!  I imagine that was very loud
<Sweetshark> willcooke: jup. its was like half a second between light and thunder. And yeah, its impressive. ;)
<willcooke> zowwweee!
<willcooke> I "borrowed" and old 3kva UPS from my old work.  They were throwing it away and I intercepted it.
<willcooke> It needs new batteries of course, but now I think it would be a good idea to get it plugged in :)
<Sweetshark> willcooke: yes. FWIW, I also have some surge protection thing on my ethernet cable, dunno if that is nonsense like "audiophile" ethernet cables for digital audio. But "dicke Bertha" (32-core, 32GB RAM machine http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/dicke-bertha-online/ ) is only 2.5 years old. I want it to stick around a bit still.
<willcooke> Sweetshark, ha!  wow!
<Sweetshark> willcooke: builds LibreOffice in 18 minutes from scatch. in under 3 minutes with a warm ccache ;)
<willcooke> O_o
<willcooke> amazing
<Sweetshark> Hmm, seems like I didnt have enough caffeine yet or dpkg in my pbuilder is trying to punk me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7882263/ <- "You should install libcdr-dev, btw you have libcdr-dev installed" Anything I am missing?
<xnox> Sweetshark: too low version number installed.
<xnox> libcdr-dev (>= 0.1) vs 0.0.16-1ubuntu1
<Sweetshark> xnox: eh, got lost in counting the zero-dot-zeros ... thx
<xnox> Sweetshark: i typically do dpkg-checkbuilddeps and trust its output.
<Sweetshark> xnox: yep, its the usual pain: package is in proposed only :/
<xnox> Sweetshark: well, I have -proposed pinned down and if savish enough i pull those packages down. But let's see why it's stuck and maybe we can push it to migrate.
<xnox> Sweetshark: looks like Libreoffice needs to be rebuild against libcdr..... for libcdr to migrate.
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> (among a few other things)
<xnox> and writerperfect
<Sweetshark> xnox: ;)
<Sweetshark> xnox: well, wp{s,d,g} are also in the list already ...
<xnox> Sweetshark: yeah, looks like it's entangled with libav transition.
 * Sweetshark secretly hates how writerperfect things its important enough to be three packages. "Oh, I would love to install libwpd but not that nasty libwpg" gotta be such a common usecase ...
<Sweetshark> s/things/thinks/
<Sweetshark> xnox: FWIW, building LibreOffice 4.3.0~rc4 against libcdr, libwp{d,s,g}, libmspub, libvisio from utopic-proposed now ...
 * xnox notes that writerperfect is not spelled as "writeperfect"
<Sweetshark> xnox: well, its just "ancient document formats" anyway ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers btw (at a conf but should be around still)
<ogra_> still ? ... not sparkling ?
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ogra_: boiling would be the word actually
<willcooke_> hey seb128
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> hey willcooke_
<seb128> didrocks, don't talk about boiling under we are in China where they forecast "feels like 49°C"
<willcooke> hrm - I think I need to buy a new ADSL router
<seb128> under->until
<didrocks> ogra_: you should have tell us that Germany was so warm :)
<willcooke> 49?!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> 40°C with humidity
 * willcooke packs shorts
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's a step in between
<seb128> it's training :p
<didrocks> "warming up"
<didrocks> litteraly :p
<seb128> right
<Sweetshark> 40C without humidity is just fine (as they say in Arizona: "but its a _dry_ heat!"). humidity makes that really annoying though.
<willcooke> FJKong, How's the weather for you right now?  Are we all going to melt?  ;)
<willcooke> Sweetshark, The problem I have with the dry heat is all the bloody static electric shocks all the time
<FJKong> willcooke: hot hot hot
<willcooke> uh oh
<willcooke> :/
 * willcooke invents USB powered air conditioning 
<FJKong> willcooke: 24 - 35 degree
<seb128> FJKong, I guess the office has a/c, right? ;-)
<seb128> NUDT as well?
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, are you working on getting the new alsa version in utopic? (I see we are outdated compared to upstream/Debian)
<FJKong> seb128: don't worry, there is a/c
<willcooke> seb128, TheMuso I think there was something about a memory leak in the latest Alsa. lool- and I were discussing this recently
<seb128> willcooke, k
<willcooke> didrocks, that brightness bug - they want me to update the bios.  :(((((
<willcooke> I expect that won't go well
<didrocks> willcooke: urgh, did you try to talk to them directly on #ubuntu-kernel?
<didrocks> willcooke: it used to work, so if the kernel broke it, it's on us to fix it
<willcooke> not yet - good advice though, thanks
<didrocks> not having the users updating the bios
<didrocks> (even if the kernel was doing it "in a bad way" before)
<didrocks> willcooke: I would suggest pinging apw there
<willcooke> I've got a load of slide decks to work on first, so I think I will care about this in two weeks :)
<didrocks> ah, manager work ;)
<willcooke> \o/
<didrocks> good luck with that!
 * didrocks goes back to fight docker + dbus :p
<seb128> bah, keep getting disconnected
<willcooke> the joys of wifi
<seb128> yeah, in a room packed of geeks with their laptops
<RAOF> Need to ship out a Canonical team to run the wireless? :)
<seb128> yeah!
<willcooke> excercise time, bbiab
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> Trevinho, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1349128 a known/being worked on issue?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349128 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 login screen doesn't accept keyboard input (until using indicators)" [High,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, let me check the details
<seb128> happyaron, https://code.launchpad.net/~mniess/ubuntu/trusty/ibus/fix-lp1240198/+merge/223651 ... you wrote "Ok, yes", do you plan to upload as well?
<cking> does anyone know if dbus-daemon should be *not* running when booting into recovery mode?
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes I am.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-29
<psusi> so after upgrading to utopic, after a bit Xorg decides it is going to burn several seconds of cpu time locking up on various benign activities like closing a tab in firefix, sometimes changing tabs in gnome-terminal, opening email in thunderbird... this doesn't seem to be a problem booting the livecd... any ideas how to debug this?
<Sarvatt> psusi: guessing nvidia or fglrx drivers on the actual install and not on the livecd? :)
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> robert_ancell, so the gnome-desktop new dbus service/api solution doesn't seem to be that easy, we are thinking we should land your work
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you think you could continue/get it done?
<robert_ancell> seb128, sounds good to me
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll sort it tomorrow
<seb128> you were still missing some bits like idle monitor iirc?
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's not too much more work
<robert_ancell> I also have to fix unity-greeter
<Laney> nice
<robert_ancell> I have some branches for both of those somewhere
<seb128> great
<robert_ancell> seb128, so no more thoughts on my GTK+ issue? As I understand it, debuild does a clearenv(), then doesn't explicitly set XDG_RUNTIME_DIR. The tests require XDG_RUNTIME_DIR so I'm wondering how it could be set
<robert_ancell> The other option is the Wayland backend is disabled on your system for some reason, but again, no idea why that should occur. AFAICT it's enabled for everyone right?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I need to try again, but it's possible that wayland is not built for me, I seem to remember .symbols diff in wayland symbols
<seb128> but not sure why that would be
<Laney> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR> a few packages make this in debian/rules and then export it
<Laney> same for HOM
<Laney> E
<seb128> but why would it be working for !robert_ancell?
<Laney> I don't know what problem you're talking about :P
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1342398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1342398 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "display tests fail" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> Laney, read comment #3
<robert_ancell> Laney, ah, that might be worth looking at
<seb128> robert_ancell, dpkg -l | grep libwayland ?
<Laney> are you using sbuild and nobody else is?
<robert_ancell> Laney, no, just bzr-buildpackage from the directory
<Laney> hmm
<robert_ancell> I know it's not a super-clean-build but it's always worked fine previously
<seb128> robert_ancell, you have a local version of libwayland in /usr/local?
<robert_ancell> I also haven't checked how the error callback is done in Wayland, I guess there's a possibility there's a race
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<seb128> just trying to rule out difference
<Laney> either way I think it's reasonable defensiveness to set this
<robert_ancell> I'll copy the glib way it's set and try again
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> how do I bzr push a revision but not its tag?
<robert_ancell> Laney, you want the tag locally?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I just want to keep it unpushed until the SRU is accepted
<robert_ancell> I think you can only delete the tag, push, then create it again with the standard tools
<Laney> okay
<robert_ancell> I'm always bitten by the way you can't delete a tag once it's in an upstream branch, only move it it seems
<Laney> I'm going to check in #bzr to be sure
<robert_ancell> Laney, did you get an answer to your bzr tag question?
<larsu> robert_ancell: Laney says no
<larsu> robert_ancell: in #bzr that told him the same thing
<robert_ancell> ah
<robert_ancell> you guys all in Starbourg?
<robert_ancell> you guys all in Strasbourg?
<larsu> haha starbourg :)
<larsu> yep, we are
<robert_ancell> jealous
<larsu> :)
<larsu> we miss you
<robert_ancell> have a beer for me :)
<larsu> definitely!
<seb128> robert_ancell, we are going to miss you in China as well, shame that was midway for you
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'm really sad I'm going to miss that one
<robert_ancell> Hopefully there will be other China opportunities in the future
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> you are off for a week or longer?
<robert_ancell> two weeks
<seb128> k
<seb128> enjoy!
<seb128> starting friday?
<robert_ancell> I will do :)
<robert_ancell> Monday
<seb128> well, friday after work I guess ;-)
<robert_ancell> I have the weekend to relax before my holiday :)
<seb128> I see ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: I'll deal with that mp when merging ibus 1.5.7, which is still sitting in NEW
<seb128> happyaron, ok, thanks
<happyaron> well, upstream just released 1.5.8...
<seb128> happyaron, let's update then ;-)
<happyaron> yup
<robert_ancell> Laney, aw yeah. Your XDG_RUNTIME_DIR trick works perfectly
<seb128> robert_ancell, nice, it still doesn't explain why it works for us and not you though
<seb128> but I guess as long as it works..
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, it's weird but the Wayland backend does require this and it could be invoked in tests so we should set XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<seb128> robert_ancell, so, since you are on holidays in some days, can you get gnome-desktop read
<seb128> ready before that
<seb128> I guess gtk/mir is going to be for after you are back?
<robert_ancell> seb128, you mean the u-c-c changes?
<seb128> ye
<seb128> s
<robert_ancell> I'll upload the gtk-mir changes tomorrow too now I can build it
<seb128> great
<robert_ancell> ok, I'm off. Enjoy GUADEC!
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks, have a nice evening
 * Sweetshark does a jump to the left.
 * Sweetshark does a step to the right.
 * Sweetshark puts the hands on his hips.
<Sweetshark> well, you know the drill.
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> (FWIW, LibreOffice 4.3.0~rc4 successfully finished building on utopic-proposed/armhf)
<Sweetshark> seb128: heya!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> no willcooke today?
 * seb128 sends a no meeting email then
<mvo_> Sweetshark: so you do a timewrap dance in order to make LO build?!?
<Sweetshark> mvo_: that is part of the ceremony along with sacrifcing a chicken and a sardine to a cargo plane under a palm tree and other things ...
<mvo_> heh
 * Sweetshark refactored some 20+ year old writer core code hard to half the LOC last week. twas fun, a bit like http://i.imgur.com/9lAkenv.gif
<Sweetshark> Im looking forward to the regression reports.
<mvo_> :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: since no meeting, here is a quick status update: We'll have LibreOffice FTBFS for a few days on utopic as there is a desparate need to transition all the stuff that has been stacking up on utopic-proposed.
<Sweetshark> seb128: As said: 4.3.0 builds in proposed, so fixing up 4.2.4 again just for a few days seems like a waste of time. (esp. since when armhf is finished building, it will be broken again </sarc>)
<seb128> Sweetshark, k
<Sweetshark> seb128: and 4.2.6 is in the PPA and looking good so far, so could be SRUed in a week or so (well, when Im back from Uruguay) ...
<willcooke> hi folks
<seb128> willcooke, hey
<seb128> willcooke, not sure if you wanted to have an IRC meeting with people who are not at GUADEC?
<seb128> I sent an no-meeting email since you were not online and a part of the team is not going to be available today
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: ho
<ricotz> Sweetshark, sounds about time for a libreoffice-4-3 ppa ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: heh, yeah.
<ricotz> i would prefer to keep 4.3 out of the main ppa until the obvious regressions are fixed
<ricotz> i mean for the backports
<ricotz> i seems those new "lgw01-*" builders are quite something
<Sweetshark> well, I wouldnt bother too much with waiting. After all thats what upstream releases and if you have the main PPA you should know what you are in for. Otherwise you should use the libreoffice-4-x ppa.
<Sweetshark> and the best way to make regression go away fast, is to have some decent install base.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: ^^
<ricotz> Sweetshark, of course the conflicts needs to be fixed as well first
<ricotz> and yeah, but some don't actually realized what they are committing too
<Sweetshark> oh, yeah. Well, packaging conflicts are something else. It should install generally ;)
<ricotz> meaning the libreoffice-common <-> libreoffice-base problem
<ricotz> iirc
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well, the PPA should do what it says it does and not what we think what people think it does. the latter is the road to madness. ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see not sure i mentioned it already, but would it be reasonable to have a libreoffice-fresh and libreoffice-stable ppa too?
<ricotz> (Sweetshark, better just "fresh" and "stable" to avoid this verbose naming)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: IMHO no.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: uptsream is pointlessly discussing renaming libreoffice-stable to soemthing else (there is a new proposal each week)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: and the main PPA is already what libreoffice-fresh is.
<ricotz> heh, ok, having a release named stable when it reached EOL is not useful anyway
<Sweetshark> ricotz: having two ppas doing the same thing would just create endless confusion. And "killing"/deleting the main PPA makes you just lose a lot of subscribers.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I think we had this discussion a few times already.
<ricotz> could be, but the organization is still confusing, people are just using libreoffice/ppa to avoid the need to look after things and blindly do updates imo
<ricotz> so at least a "stable" ppa would make sense which will receive major-version updates if it is considered safe
<Sweetshark> ricotz: actually a "stable" ppa will not work anyway for most people. example:
<Sweetshark> When trusty was released it came with 4.2.3 (fresh), so trying to install "stable" 4.1.x on it would be a pain anyway.
<ricotz> (the 9-month support cycle makes pockets obsolete quite fast as well)
<ricotz> hmm, ok, i guess i have more the pov of precise users
<ricotz> the numbers of trusty and precise ppa-users are already kind of the same
<ricotz> (ca 11000 vs 13000)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well, for trusty we consider shipping a new series too (e.g. something like 4.3.6 when its there). So it would only be about precise ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, has this decided already?
<xnox> Sweetshark: doom has migrated to release pocket. So you are good to go with 4.3.0 =)
<Sweetshark> xnox: yay, utopic doom follows trusty quake!
<ricotz> what specs do the new ppa builders have?
<ricotz> looks like the libreoffice precise i386 build will finish under 3 hours
<ricotz> Sweetshark, of course dont upload it as long /usr/lib/libreoffice/presets/basic/script.xlc and /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/basic/dialog.xlc conflict ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: is that on precise only? otherwise, do you have a bugref?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, this is your utopic build, there is no bug
<ricotz> i mentioned it to you for rc1 already
<ricotz> libreoffice-common and libreoffice-base
<ricotz> Sweetshark, this is more something for a bug report http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/libreoffice/
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well, what have those pdfs to do with those .xlc files and -common and -base?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, nothing, this is just a problem which would prevent me from using 4.3.0 on a wider scale
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well please file an issue proper. there are 27000 others to keep track of.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, will try
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i am wondering, aren't you installing the complete libreoffice stack for testing?
<ricotz> another issue could be the "g++-" and "gcc-" references
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I see no conflict on  /usr/lib/libreoffice/presets/basic/script.xlc
<ricotz> seems the GCC_VERSION is not set on generation for you
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, both files are in /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/basic/
<ricotz> this considers the build-deps and deps of libreoffice-subsequentcheckbase in debian/control
<ricotz> i will be back later
<happyaron> Laney: I'm looking for how to create a packageset for cinnamon, is a mail to devel-permission suffice?
<Laney> happyaron: you'll need to apply
<Laney> wiki page + mail to devel-permissions
<om26er> Laney, I believe you wrote the sound panel ?
<happyaron> Laney: go through a complete ppu procedure right?
<Laney> right
<om26er> ah I see a comment from you, lemme first try that
<Laney> om26er: erm, can't remember really, maybe parts
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> willcooke, hey, is that one 30 min talk each you want?
<willcooke> seb128, hey - sorry I missed you earlier.  Was travelling, and then straight in to meetings.
<seb128> no worry
<willcooke> seb128, so about the talk
<willcooke> seb128, if you have a topic which you would like to talk about to them, then yes, 1 talk each
<seb128> k
<om26er> Laney, the bug that I reported does not happen if I execute from phone's terminal
<Laney> om26er: so this is intended behaviour
<Laney> those settings can only be changed by a present user
<Laney> I'm not sure how autopilot is run in this respect
<om26er> Laney, when we login as phablet user isn't that the same ?
<Laney> no
<Laney> those are considered "inactive"
<willcooke> attente, running a couple of mins late, sorry
<willcooke> attente, ok, done - joining the hangout now
<seb128> attente, he's at GUADEC with us and we are in a session
<seb128> ups
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> argh - I knew that
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> sorry attente - we will catch up in person next week then :)
<Laney> put a shirt on for no reason? ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> rumbled
<willcooke> yay!  Just got my visa
<Laney> nice one!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> what flight do you take to get there btw? same as us? or got a different one?
<om26er> bug 1349871
<ubot5> bug 1349871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "3G gets enabled on returning from Flight mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349871
<om26er> I have probably reported it against the wrong package, whats the correct package for it ?
<willcooke> erk
<willcooke> Some of my Chromium windows have disappeared.
 * qengho appears!
<willcooke> e.g. I've got a hangout going in a separate window, and I can hear the hangout, and my webcam is live - but I can't "find" the window
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> just had a Chromium crash
<willcooke> it's still running, but I have these missing window
<willcooke> s
<willcooke> qengho, probably just a one off, but is there anything useful I can do?
<seb128> oh, speaking of chromium?
<qengho> willcooke: I've seen some weirdness with F11 full screen and Unity and alt-tab switching. Were you doing anything like that?
<seb128> what's the status of the 36 update?
<seb128> it was to be uploaded during the week at our previous meeting
<seb128> which was a week ago...
<qengho> seb128: I still have bugs. I think I'll have these fixed today.
<seb128> should we upload 35 then?
<seb128> the reason it was delayed is because 36 was almost ready
<seb128> but if it takes almost a week the "almost" is not true anymore...
<qengho> seb128: I don't mind if ccc uploads 35. It costs me nothing.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> qengho, well, he was waiting on you to get 36 out which was supposed to happen during the week
<seb128> that didn't happen
<seb128> so maybe we should revisit the decision?
<willcooke> that sounds like a good idea - as there might be more bugs in 36 which haven't been discovered yet.  If 35 is ready to go, I vote for uploading it
<qengho> seb128: For my part in the decision, I don't know these will be the last bugs. Every day has seemed like it would be like the last problem to fix.
<willcooke> qengho, yeah - agree.  So let's roll with 35 then
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> +1
<qengho> seb128, chrisccoulson, okay, 35 now please.
<willcooke> coolio
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> I guess the problem is that it isn't zero cost for me (it's about half a day to a day of manual tests for each of the releases)
<chrisccoulson> which is why I wanted to avoid doing it twice in the space of a couple of days
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, can they be automated?  Just trying to understand if we have any scope for reducing that time and effort
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, it's not a couple of days
<seb128> it's turning into a couple of weeks
<seb128> (again, seems to be a recurrent issues, we are often late to roll chromium updates)
<willcooke> seb128, qengho, chrisccoulson - would it help if we target a particular schedule to release?  Like, every Tuesday or whatever?  So that if we have two versions closely following each other we don't have to duplicate work - if we miss the date then the next time a release can happen is 7 days later? Or is that just asking for trouble?
<qengho> willcooke: there are autopkgtests that could test, but it's probably hard to set up on earlier dists.
<willcooke> qengho, so we're talking about a trade off between putting effort in to getting tests running on earlier dists vs the amount of effort required to do it manually?
<qengho> willcooke: I think that's the trade-off. Manual testing is more likely to assure nothing is broken, I think.
<qengho> willcooke: and it's not so often a release (not every week) that we get savings any time soon in setting up stable-release automated testing.
<willcooke> riight - so quite a long time to see a return on investment
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> no easy answer here then ;)  (Because if there was you would have already done it!)
<qengho> :)
<willcooke> So - I think we should go with 35 now, just in case there are any more bugs, and then we can put some more thought in to how to improve things going forward.
<willcooke> I dont think we need to *solve* the problem straight away, if we can make it a bit better, that's progress.
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I'll need a day after this is done to get sign-off from webapps and qa anyway.
<willcooke> then keep chipping away at it
<willcooke> so, back to my original problem then :)
<willcooke> qengho, I think what happened was something along the lines of...  super-L to lock screen, went to get a coke, came back and I could still see the desktop, but I couldnt click anything, went to vty 1, looked at syslog, libcontent.so segfaulted
<willcooke> back to desktop
<willcooke> the unlock screen appears, and I unlock
<willcooke> back to my desktop
<willcooke> join a hangout
<willcooke> move that tab to its own window
<willcooke> then probably minimized it
<willcooke> then went to look for it, but it's not there
<willcooke> launcher icon shows only a single window
<qengho> Huh. libcontent is half the browser. :\
<willcooke> yikes
<willcooke> oohhhhhhhh
<willcooke> hold on
<willcooke> I tell you what
<willcooke> I was also dicking around with VPNs
<willcooke> I wonder if a network glitch upset something
<willcooke> bah - I'll kill them and restart Chromium and see if I can reproduce it
<willcooke> I expect I wont be able to
<qengho> willcooke: could be VPN, but I'd expect it to break in a different library then.
<willcooke> wooahhhh
<willcooke> it reappear back where it was before I detached it in to its own window
<willcooke> maybe I dreamt the whole thing
<qengho> Ah, good old libvoodoo.
<willcooke> just a reminder - there is no weekly meeting this week because lots of people are away
<willcooke> unless anyone has anything they want to discuss
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> nothing specific from GUADEC afaik
<willcooke> seb128, did you by any chance bump in the guy about the Gnome Session bug
<willcooke> ?
<willcooke> seb128 and did you meet happyaron yet?
<seb128> willcooke, no, the gnome-session maintainer is not here afaik
<willcooke> darn
<willcooke> never mind
<seb128> willcooke, yes, happyaron is there, we spent some time discussing input methods with attente and him earlier
<willcooke> awesome!
<willcooke> so qengho, chrisccoulson, seb128  - are we all set to upload Chromium 35 ?  Not sure if we reached consensus there.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-30
<willcooke> morning desktopers
<willcooke> popey, replaced my palm rest this morning.  Nice new one with no crack in it now
<willcooke> tkamppeter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<willcooke> Reminder:  Feature freeze for Utopic is coming up fast... 21st August
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
 * didrocks connected as long as we are in the train station ;)
<Laney> you didn't run?
<didrocks> Laney: ah, not needed, we are in the train
<Laney> ah
<didrocks> it justs that the train have stops…
<didrocks> it's*
<Laney> no tethering?
<didrocks> we are, but on my 3G connexion and you know… TGV can be fast ;)
<didrocks> and seb128 is stealing my data!!!
<willcooke> :)
<happyaron> anyone using SFR, tethering just does not work...
<seb128> bah, 3g in french train
 * Laney is DOSing the conference wifi to dist-upgrade to utopic
 * seb128 does the same to didrocks' 3G
<seb128> 1.5G to download, YES
 * didrocks cuts the connection
<didrocks> NOW
<larsu> Laney: ts ts ts
<didrocks> hey, we're still in Germany btw
<Laney> 19 mins ...
<didrocks> back to France soon
<didrocks> have been a long time
<larsu> didrocks: finally you can get croissants au chocolat again!
<didrocks> I don't know…
<didrocks> I was promised to get some in Strasbourg
<didrocks> that didn't happen
<larsu> ya, too French
<didrocks> so, I think this doesn't exist at all :)
<didrocks> seb128 got one chance to proove me wrong
<didrocks> he didn't take it
<seb128> bah
<seb128> well, afranke said they don't have them, I didn't want to risk asking in a bakery and get a no :p
<seb128> didrocks would have been comforted in his wrong ideas
<didrocks> which prooves even more the point!
<didrocks> actually :p
<seb128> see
<willcooke> seb128, did I miss anyone on my email?  I don't think I did, just want to certain
<mhr3> Trevinho, ping?
<mhr3> or andyrock?
<andyrock> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> andyrock, hey, we want to split out unity schema into a separate pkg
<mhr3> andyrock, see any issues with that?
<mhr3> cause it's sort of shared with u8
<mhr3> and we want to add some new u8 stuff
<andyrock> it's ok for me... just double check with bregma
<mhr3> bregma, ^^
<Trevinho> mhr3: I think it's fine from my POV
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, 3g is unstable in the train, yeah the list is complete ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, cheers dude.
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<mhr3> seb128, could you toss me the link to the package migration rules?
<didrocks> hey darkxst!
<didrocks> sorry, on the train with seb128 and the connection is not stable
<seb128> mhr3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<darkxst> didrocks, do you know the right way to deal with rpath? see upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733857?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733857 in General "rpath is being set on tracker libraries" [Normal,Needinfo]
<didrocks> darkxst: looking, one sec
<mhr3> seb128, didn't mean that, the one which lists how to do breaks,replaces etc when like splitting pkgs etc
<darkxst> didrocks, is linking with --enable-new-dtags sufficient?
<seb128> mhr3,
<seb128> https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<mhr3> seb128, that's the one, thanks! :)
<seb128> mhr3, yw ;-)
<didrocks> darkxst: I used that at some point in Unity itself, but I remember one case it was not enough. Start with that anyway and the build system should support it. If it's not enough, just ping me tomorrow morning (I'll have a clearer mind AND a stable connection :))
<darkxst> didrocks, ok I will try that, enjoy your train ride ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: thanks a lot! :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, ehm, i can't build unity, is it known to not work with 4.9 or something?
<mhr3> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7904005/
<bregma> mhr, see bug #1350052
<ubot5> bug 1350052 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity FTBFS - gcc 4.9" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350052
<Sweetsha1k> ricotz: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libixion/+bug/1349859/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349859 in libixion (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libixion (b-d of liborcus)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> howdy desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how are things in desktop land today?
<seb128> we are back on a stable internet
<willcooke> pretty quiet
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> o/
<ogra_> seb128, how is the jetlag ?
<ogra_> :)
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> ogra_, We should manage I think ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<willcooke> oh, chrisccoulson qengho - I didnt hear back about Chrm. 35 - is that all in hand?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<willcooke> (OT: seb128 didrocks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ydv9Ef-99I)
<seb128> kenvandine, who added those properties "to accountsservice"?
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't know :)
<kenvandine> i was just told they were there and i could enable it in settings
<kenvandine> and sure enough, they were exposed on dbus :)
<kenvandine> didn't look deeper
<didrocks> willcooke: I see what english people are doing to us :p
<kenvandine> they are annotated as "vendor"
<seb128> kenvandine, they are not in d-feet here, but I'm on trusty/utopic mix, so I guess some depends needs to be updated
<kenvandine> they are for me
<didrocks> willcooke: fortunately, there is doctor who, the it crowd, the office… to counter-balance all that :)
<kenvandine> shows the annotation that they are vendor added
<willcooke> didrocks, XD
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I'm saying that something added those in utopic and you don't depends on it, just happens to have it installed
 * seb128 checks
<kenvandine> ok, so missing a depends
<seb128> likely yes
<kenvandine> seb128, i do see some of those are missing in the schema though
<kenvandine> silent-mode is there
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/0.0.2+14.10.20140708-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> but none of the vibrate ones
<seb128> kenvandine, they got added in that version it seems
<seb128> needs to update the depends?
<kenvandine> oh... i see
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, I did the review while travelling and didn't have internet to check where those were added then
<kenvandine> fixed and pushed
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: oh, it seems there's a test case now in bug 1345505, and it's caused by a regression in the latest unity update
<ubot5> bug 1345505 in unity (Ubuntu) "Password typed to unlock the screen is sent to the Chrome window that was in focus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1345505
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I wasn't able to reproduce, but let me check with chrome
<didrocks> before local apt cache for medium tests: Ran 14 tests in 464.690s
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: cool. thanks
<didrocks> with local cache: Ran 14 tests in 108.708s
<Sweetshark> hohum, this freedomsponsors thing is beginning to get interesting. 1800USD for LibreOffice task on offer alone.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: just a reminder: because of http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21942/client-1308-rolling-libreoffice/ we are NOT doing backports of LibreOffice dependencies on trusty for 4.3. Instead, use internal versions.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: we wont SRU LO deps, but we might want to SRU LO 4.3 and we need the ppa for testing that.
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: ok, got it :/ I didn't using multimonitor instead... mhm
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ah, good. always easier when it's reproducible :)
<willcooke> hi Sweetshark - how's the trip going?
<Sweetshark> willcooke: leaving tomorrow ;)
<willcooke> ah!
<willcooke> Happy trails
<Sweetshark> willcooke: ... but managed to throw a bunch of work over the fence to seb128 before :>
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> the ol' hit and run
<didrocks> hey fginther! did you get any progress on this desktop machine (14.04 LTS desktop) where I can run my daily tests?
<willcooke> stone cold classic
<seb128> Sweetshark, I received your email, didn't look at it yet
<seb128> willcooke, did you get a reply from qengho or chrisccoulson on chromium? I went offline before when you asked and couldn't see if they replied
<Sweetshark> willcooke: http://media.tumblr.com/7f94de2ed3b590dbf59d501041699d94/tumblr_inline_n67m5fYC3X1raprkq.gif <- hit and run like a boss
<willcooke> seb128, not yet
 * willcooke pokes chrisccoulson qengho 
<willcooke> Sweetshark, ha!!!
<fginther> didrocks, it's partway, I'll try to have it finished tomorrow
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! keep me posted. Now that I have all the tests ready, I can't wait to see them broken everyday ;)
<didrocks> fginther: so, the machine will be a new shiny 14.04 LTS everyday?
<didrocks> (with Internet access)
<Sweetshark> willcooke: for today, my plan is "survive LibreOffice 4.3.0 release"
<willcooke> Sweetshark, good luck! Let me know what I can do to help
<fginther> didrocks, no, it's based on a VM snapshot, it's not going to be automatically updated to a daily image. Did I misunderstand what you needed?
 * Sweetshark realizes he never ever tried the fancy new animated 3D objects for presentations we have now.
<didrocks> fginther: I guess if it's a VM snapshot, we can run apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot everyday before you hand it over to my jenkins jobs?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see, this might be require a more complete source package to have all needed deps around if needed
<ricotz> Sweetshark, e.g. boost
<Sweetshark> willcooke: looking all good for now, jusr the usual communication and PR madness ...
<willcooke> Sweetshark, ack
<ricotz> Sweetshark, in case of 4.3.x boost 1.54 is still fine be fine though
<didrocks> pitti: jibel: hey, I would like to be able to run my medium tests as autopkgtests now that they are all offline. However, i'm using docker and a docker image then, is that supported?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes. Actually, if upstream needs a new boost we shouldnt follow. Having C++ extensions using a different system boost than LibreOffice core is just asking for trouble,
<ricotz> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: autopkgtest doesn't have a docker runner, but you may be able to use the generic ssh one?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, sorry, what do you mean by generic ssh one?
<pitti> didrocks: that mostly requires writing an "ssh setup script" which starts the docker container, sets up ssh, and returns the IP+login to adt-run
<pitti> didrocks: and an equivalent cleanp action to shut it down again
<pitti> didrocks: have a look at /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/SKELETON
<fginther> didrocks, the reboot adds some complexity, but I think this still can be made to work. Assuming no fire drills come up between now and tomorrow, I should still be able to have it ready
<didrocks> pitti: so, I would need another machine, having Internet connexion, on the same network, dedicated to that?
<didrocks> fginther: that would be perfect, thanks a lot!
<pitti> didrocks: /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/nova is an example for nova
<fginther> didrocks, if I encounter a delay, I'll let you know
<pitti> didrocks: err, why?
<didrocks> fginther: sure, thanks ;)
<pitti> didrocks: you'd run adt-run on your host/workstation, and communicate with the docker container over ssh
<didrocks> pitti: that's what my tests themselves are doing
<didrocks> each test is:
<didrocks> - starting a docker container, setup ssh into it
<didrocks> - run some tests with that ssh connection
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> now, what I would like is to run those tests as autopkgtests
<pitti> didrocks: so I'm afraid I fail to understand where the problem is
<didrocks> pitti: I can just install and call "docker run" without any issue as adt tests?
<pitti> didrocks: we run autopkgtests in QEMU for x86, that should support running docker inside?
<didrocks> (and those boxes have network connection to be able to download the images from the docker hub)
<pitti> didrocks: on armhf/ppc64el the tests run in LXC, that might go less well
<didrocks> ah, yeah, containers inside containers…
<didrocks> so, it should work on x86, and they would be able to connect to docker hub?
<pitti> didrocks: but if x86 is sufficient for your needs, that shoudl work, yes
<pitti> didrocks: Add "Restrictions: isolation-machine" please, so that these will just get skipped with adt-virt-lxc
<didrocks> pitti: that sounds excellent. I'm surprised that we have some Internet connexion from those machines, but good to hear it's not a blocker :)
<didrocks> and yeah, I'll add the flag to avoid adt-virt-lxc
<pitti> didrocks: to *.ubuntu.com and *.launchpad.net works; there's a proxy for other things, but I wouldn't rely on that too much
<didrocks> pitti: so, I can't download my docker image…
<pitti> didrocks: let me check whether we export the proxy
<didrocks> thanks pitti ;)
<pitti> didrocks: no, we don't export it ATM; you could try and set it yourself, of course, but that's a bit dirty
<pitti> export http_proxy=http://squid.internal:3128
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I would prefer that to be officially supported if possible. I guess that can be a common use-case
<didrocks> oh, we do have an alias?
<didrocks> in that case, it's a little bit less dirty
<didrocks> thanks a lot pitti! I guess it needs some experimentation now :)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, you can test it locally, and once it works we can look into the proxy thing again
<didrocks> pitti: let's do that! thanks again
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I've couple of ways to fix that... I'll let you know ASAP
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know why starting system-settings on my desktop leads to nm disconnecting?
<marga> Trevinho, I see you've taken the screenlock issue. Have you identified the problem already?
<marga> I looked at several diffs but couldn't find the culprit
<Trevinho> marga: yes
<Trevinho> marga: it's mostly a race condition, blame X
<marga> Yeah, I expected it was a race condition
<Trevinho> marga: basically we try to regrab the screen when an ungrab is still ongoing...
<Trevinho> so, just an XFlush basically fixes it, but at this point I'm making the grab mechanism stronger
<marga> Trevinho, ok. What would be the expectations regarding the release of a fix?
<marga> I have a hoard of users aiming pitchforks at me :)
<Trevinho> marga: I think I can have that in 1hr max, then it can go through the security procedure
<marga> Trevinho, oh, ok. I was asking an ETA with a unity of days, not hours :)
<marga> Thanks, I'll let you work then.
<Trevinho> marga: ;)
<Laney> creepy
<Laney> gstreamer's testsuite uses the webcam
<Laney> makes the green led blink
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, do you have an opinion on how to handle the gtk .symbols/mir not being enabled on all archs?
<Laney> arch=<arches>
<seb128> either (optional) those symbols, or having by arch .symbols
<seb128> oh, that works?
<Laney> ya, see dpkg-gensymbols man page
<seb128> danke
<seb128> I like it!
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906262/ lgty?
<Laney> i don't see the rules change
<Laney> the rest is plausible
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, I'm build testing, but looking at the patch it seems the rules do "enable if requirement there, otherwise disable"
<seb128> and there is no .install change
<Sweetshark> Laney: whats the test name? test_silentchannel_nsafbicia?
<seb128> let's see how that test build goes
<Laney> laney@iota> grep mir debian/rules                                                                                      ~/temp/gtk+3.0-3.12.2 --enable-mir-backend \
<Laney> imagine that formatted nicely
 * Sweetshark feels better about the sticker over his cam. Also he needs a new tinfoil het for this summer.
<Laney> Sweetshark: In that case it failed, so I'm glad :P
<seb128> Laney, bah, indeed it fails and doesn't fallback to disable it (my test build just errored out)
 * seb128 adds if in rules
<Laney> I'd expect if you ask for it to be enabled then it should fail
<seb128> makes sense I guess
<seb128> I'm pondering letting it on auto mode
<seb128> let place to change if the arch list change
<seb128> but more likely to hit cases where it gets disabled by error
<Laney> you can just DEB_CONFIGURE_FLAGS_shared += --enable-mir-backend inside an if
<Laney> better if builds are reproducible and not dependent on the environment imho
<seb128> yeah, fair enough
 * Laney is going in search of food
<Laney> ttyl!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy the evening!
<Laney> merci, you too!
<Laney> not too much cheesecake ...
<seb128> haha
<cyphermox> seb128: where? it doesn't do that for me
<cyphermox> seb128: which version of system-settings?
<Trevinho> uff, today lp takes ages to genrate a diff/change stuff... -_-
<Trevinho> mdeslaur, marga: btw the fix for that lockscreen issue is at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-shield-regrab/+merge/228927
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: do you have other unity updates planned soon?
<mdeslaur> I'm wondering about just including that in the next SRU, or publishing a security update just for that
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: we've a SRU planned, but I thought we might delay a little to include some other scaling fixes which are under review... And I guess that going through SRU is probably slower...
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: so, if it's not a problem, I'd go with a security update
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ok, thanks
<mdeslaur> If only LP would generate a diff I can look at... :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-31
<hallyn> where is the syndaemon command (+args) defined?  I'd like to edit the arguments, but can't find where it is run from...  (need to rmeove the -t)
<hallyn> (if i have to i guess i'll write a wrapper script to remove it, but that's unwieldy at upgrades
<pitti> hallyn: unity-settings-daemon, ./plugins/mouse/gsd-mouse-manager.c
<hallyn> was afraid of that (was about to pull the src)
<hallyn> was hoping it was a script
<hallyn> thanks.
<pitti> unfortunately the command is hardcoded there
<hallyn> unusable, setup is
<pitti> hallyn: but you can put a ~/bin/syndaemon wrapper?
<hallyn> will unity-settings-daeon run it out of my $PATH?
<hallyn> even so, my ~/bin is at en do fmy path....
<hallyn> so i think i have to use /usr/bin/syndaemon as wrapper
<pitti> yes, it runs it from $PATH
<pitti> oh, at the end? mine is at the beginning; I wonder what sets that up
<pitti> oh, that would be my ancient ~/.bashrc
<hallyn> uh, i do.  i don't want my ~/bin at start of path.
 * hallyn is paranoid :)
<pitti> hallyn: /usr/loca/bin/ then?
<hallyn> yeah
<hallyn> ok just hardcoding args for now, i'll wanna run over getopts and just drop -t eventually
<hallyn> thanks pitti .  i do wish there were a checkbox for this :)
<pitti> well, at least a gsettings key
<hallyn> thaaat's better.
<hallyn> now i can go to sleep in peace :)
<pitti> hallyn: heh, sleep well!
<hallyn> thanks - gnight
<pitti> hallyn: I hope I'll have a pull request for the systemd lxc.net/apparmor stuff when you wake up :)
<MavKen> anyone know if phpstorm will ever be available in the software center?
<willcooke> morning all
 * willcooke has got a lot of washing and ironing to do
<willcooke> afternoon TheMuso
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> howdy!
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317
<seb128> didn't we said we wanted to stop using the "touch" namespace for new things?
<seb128> I think we discussed it, but I'm unsure now
<Laney> oh, possibly
<Laney> you can ask him to change that if ou want
<seb128> yeah, I was going to do that, wanted to check with you first what you think
<didrocks> pitti: hey, I'm still unfamiliar with this since the whoopsie switch. Do you know by any chance what I should do to report a .crash file (whoopsie disabled) manually? I have it, but when running apport-bug <crash>, I see: show details, examine locally, keep closed, relaunch and that's it
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> great, fighting latest test issues, but nearly there. Then packaging and adt tests ;)
<didrocks> yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: report to Launchpad, you mean?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> didrocks: because, for errors.u.c. you obviously need whoopsie :)
<didrocks> yep, I'm just interested in being able to send it to seb128
<pitti> didrocks: probably easiest to look at the details, then scp it to your host, and "apport-bug foo.crash" it from there
<didrocks> he's half a meter away, will be easy to hit him with that :p
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: oh, où es-tu ?
<Laney> doing alright
<pitti> hello Laney
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> how art thou?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, apport-bug foo.crash is what I'm doing from my host
<didrocks> but then, I'm presented with that dialog
<didrocks> with no option to upload it to launchpad
<Laney> darkxst: yo, you going to ready ubuntu gnome a2 before you go away?
<darkxst> hey Laney, where am I going?
<pitti> didrocks: err, no [X] Send a problem report ?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> didrocks: screenshot, SVP?
<Laney> darkxst: who normally does this for you?
<darkxst> Ali is meant to do it
<Laney> ah okay
<Laney> no need then
<Laney> assuming he is going to be around
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<darkxst> but I can mark the images ready, the only problematic bug that has popped up should be fixed once systemd 208 lands after a2
<didrocks> pitti: a french sceenshot even! http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/pp.png
<Laney> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/319/builds not sure if you have access
<seb128> pitti, je suis chez didrocks
<pitti> à nouveau ? tu l'as manqué trop !
<darkxst> Laney, bug 1350416 is the systemd related one (I think), pitti?
<ubot5> bug 1350416 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME Trusty -> Utopic release upgrade reportedly fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350416
<seb128> pitti, on était à GUADEC jusqu'à hier et on part en Chine demain
<Laney> someone's marked that on the tracker already
<Laney> see that link
<seb128> pitti, donc on est resté ensemble pour voyager
<darkxst> Laney, yes I know, that is where I saw it ;)
<Laney> aha
<pitti> didrocks: clearly a bug in French! does it open LP if you laisser fermé ?
<didrocks> pitti: doesn't seem so
<didrocks> (French is never buggy… hem hem :p)
<didrocks> it's weird btw, if I LANG=C apport-bug… only one string is then in english
<pitti> didrocks: hm, the only way to not see this AFAICS is if you disabled crash submission in /etc/default/whoopsie or ~/.config/apport/settings
<pitti> didrocks: did you?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, as told at start, whoopsie is disabled on my machine
<didrocks> that's why I wanted to report it manually
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought you disabled it on your phone
<pitti> didrocks: YAFIYGI
<pitti> didrocks: temporarily switch it on, report, switch it off again?
<didrocks> pitti: should still be able to report it manually ;)
<didrocks> ok :p
<didrocks> will do that then
<pitti> didrocks: well, apport doesn't know what your idea of "manually" is
<didrocks> thanks Martin ;)
<didrocks> ah, it's all the same way from whoopsie?
<pitti> i. e. whether you call it from a shell or from an upstart job
<didrocks> ok, adding a flag would be a nice hour hack for me I guess :)
<pitti> there's certainly some way to tell these two apart, but that needs some thinking
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> just to check, autopkgtests installs the package before running the tests from within the tree itself?
<didrocks> (the package in -proposed)
<pitti> didrocks: more specifically, it installs teh "Depends:" in debian/tests/control
<pitti> didrocks: in the data center we run with --apt-pocket=proposed, so it'll install stuff from proposed, yes
<didrocks> pitti: but, it will install the package itself as well, right?
<pitti> didrocks: if your test depends have it, yes (usually @)
<didrocks> ah ok… working that way
<didrocks> Danke schön!
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: hey, so what is the plan for that lockscreen issue?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: it's built, I'm testing it now, and I'll release it today
<Trevinho> marga: ah cool
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: that ok?
<Trevinho> err mdeslaur cool
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: is testing going fine for you?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: so I have r3845, r3846, r3847
<marga> Thanks for the ping, I was interested in that as well :)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: haven't started yet, just finished installing laptop with fresh trusty
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: yep
<mdeslaur> hi marga
<Trevinho> 3848 was added in order to see if lp fixed its timeout issue, but wa snot needed :)
<marga> mdeslaur, let me know if you need me to verify the fix or something.
<Trevinho> marga: hi, sorry I actually meant to ping about as well, but the tab complation chose you in the wrong ping :P
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: LGTM! thanks :)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: yw
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks  - thanks for you time chaps
<willcooke> *your
<didrocks> willcooke: yw ;)
<seb128> yw!
<Trevinho> marga: packages should hit the security repo in minutes, but if you want to test them just grab from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.2.0+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1.2
<mhr3> bregma, when can we expect the schema split to land?
<seb128> m
<seb128> mhr3, what schema split?
<bregma> mhr3, it will have to wait until the next silo cycle, which could be days or it could be weeks, depending on when we can get a silo assigned to our current (GGC-4.9-fix) landing
<mhr3> bregma, we'll kinda need it, so i'm sure getting you a silo can be prioritized
<mhr3> seb128, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/split-schema-pkg/+merge/228845
<seb128> mhr3, dconf -> gsettings
<mhr3> seb128, noone reads changelogs :)
<seb128> mhr3, I was reading the commit msg :p
<seb128> looks fine to me otherwise
<seb128> mterry, miiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkke
<mterry> seb128, hmmm
<seb128> mterry, hey ;-)
<mterry> seb128, this can't be good
<seb128> indeed not
<mterry> seb128, what's up?
<seb128> I can't log into my unity8 desktop session
<seb128> it greets me with a password entry, which is nice
<seb128> but seems to hang when I enter the said password
<seb128> known issue?
<mterry> seb128, no...?  on the phone it seems to work...
<seb128> bah
<seb128> swipping on the lockscreen makes the username label scroll out of the rectangle
<mterry> seb128, testing on my desktop
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, hum, the lockscreen doesn't go away
<seb128> but I can show the launcher and click on the ubuntu icon
<seb128> which brings me to the dash
<seb128> so the session is unlocked?
 * seb128 tries if that works before entering password
<mterry> seb128, when I run locally it seems to work (from a trunk branch anyway)
<mterry> seb128, that would be worse -- an exploit!  :-/
<attente> xnox: hi, when plymouth prompts for the disk encryption password, it just displays a black screen with a purple border. do you know this problem?
<xnox> attente: no. please open a bug against plymouth with screenshot / photo if you can. As well as grub settings and currently active plymouth & grub themes.
<attente> xnox: thanks
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I can bypass the lock
<mterry> seb128, I can't on the phone.  So something is funky here
<seb128> mterry, after logging in from lightdm I get the phablet lock screen, then I dnd from the left edge to get the launcher, start the webbrowser ... which works
<seb128> then if I didn't from the left to go to the dash that works
<mterry> seb128, ah
<mterry> seb128, is this Mir?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> "if I dnd from the left"
<seb128> not didn't
<seb128> mterry, yes, unity8-desktop-mir
<mterry> seb128, hrm
<mterry> seb128, no you have inverse security -- you can't log in normally even with the right password, but you can trivially bypass the lockscreen
<mterry> great
<seb128> right
<seb128> but you don't get the issue?
<seb128> bregma, ^ can you try if password login works for you on current utopic desktop mir unity8?
<mterry> seb128, not when running out of a branch or on the phone.  So I'll try install unity8-desktop-mir, it's been a while since I used it
<bregma> seb128, sure, if my power stays on long enough (thunderstorms here)
<mterry> ubuntu-desktop-mir even
 * mterry logs out to test
<mterry> hmm
<seb128> mterry, I log in from lightdm btw
<seb128> not sure if that's supposed to auto unlock the session?
<mterry> seb128, I just tried to switch user and didn't see unity8-mir as a session option -- do i need to reboot?
<seb128> mterry, you might need to restart unity-greeter/llightdm
<seb128> you should know better than me :p
<bregma> definitely need to restart lightdm
<mterry> seb128, I should know...  :)
<mterry> seb128, bregma: I get odd behavior...  As I log in, the lockscreen is swiped away without me doing anything, the online accounts app tries to launch and seemingly fails, then I'm dumped into the dash
<seb128> weird
<seb128> mterry, is the unity8 dock supposed to use the right password?
<seb128> or still phablet or something?
<mterry> seb128, looks like accounts app is in my autolaunch somehow and I'm seeing the same "launch an app, get to dash" behavior you're seeing
<mterry> seb128, supposed to use right password
<seb128> k
<mterry> seb128, stole code from unity7's lockscreen  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I imagine you'd like the lockscreen just to be disabled.  Though that seems like papering around whatever bug this is
<seb128> I don't care either way
<seb128> ideally lightdm would unlock the session
<seb128> same as happen with unity7
<seb128> but you would still get the in session lock if you e.g switch user
<seb128> but rtm work is priority
<mterry> seb128, sorry I broke it  :-/  my local testing made me think I wouldn't have
<seb128> so maybe just have a way to disable locking on desktop would be better
<seb128> mterry, no worry
<mterry> seb128, I will add to my todo
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> do you want a bug report?
<mterry> seb128, ooh yeah
<mterry> seb128, assign to me
<seb128> unity8
<seb128> ?
<seb128> mterry, bregma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1350878
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350878 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "lockscreen doesn't properly unlock on desktop when a password is set" [High,New]
<seb128> mterry, I've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1350887 as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350887 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "lockscreen doesn't use the correct profile" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, hum, added "indicators" to the title ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox,
<seb128> cyphermox, to reply to your question yesterday, using a mix of trusty and utopic on desktop unity7, so not really a supported configuration ;-)
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> no completion on apt? (/me tries to replace the -get autotyping with shiny new way)
 * didrocks is sad and do a puppy face towards mvo :p
<marga> Trevinho, I manually downloaded the packages and verified that they fix the issue for me, but I still don't see them in security
<Trevinho> marga: weird I've downloaded them here
<Trevinho> marga: might depend from the mirror you're using?
<Trevinho> marga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915561/
<marga> oh, sorry, the right version is 1.1? Your packages were numbered 1.2...
<marga> Then I guess I already had the right version.
<Trevinho> marga: I think that's the version yes
<Trevinho> marga: and apt-get changelog unity confirms it :)
<marga> Why were yours 1.2?
<Trevinho> marga: no idea... Launchpad built these....
<marga> ok... weird
<hallyn> ok, if anyone knows how to make palm detection actually work in utopic, i'll owe you one
<hallyn> maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190097 will prevent me from murdering someone
<seb128> Laney, did you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1349787/+merge/228841 by any chance?
<Laney> is that the a{ss} branch?
<larsu> a{ss} patch
<Laney> bratch
<Laney> i can look, but probably not today
<Laney> actually I did look
<willcooke> later dudes.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-01
<sarnold> Trevinho,mdeslaur, we've gotten two of these "my password went through to chrome" in the last few hours: 1351113 1351063 -- they may or may not be running the new version, but the Package: line indicates the new one has been installed.
<mdeslaur> sarnold: that's the old version, pre-security update
<mdeslaur> "Package: unity 7.2.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1"
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<sarnold> mdeslaur: sigh. not my week..
<willcooke> 'sup
<didrocks> morning willcooke! Already in the hotel or in transit?
<willcooke> didrocks, getting ready to leave my house
<willcooke> just printing off the bits of pieces
<didrocks> all set it seems then!
<willcooke> \o/
<didrocks> seb and I are leaving in 9h45
<willcooke> you can do a full day at work first then ;p
<didrocks> willcooke: enjoyable, isn't it? ;)
<willcooke> haha!
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey seb128, long time no see :p
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> seb128, good morning
<seb128> jibel, how are you?
<jibel> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<seb128> jibel, I saw on Julien summary email than settings are green
<seb128> is that the real status?
<seb128> quite some of the features/panels are still missing there
<seb128> like bluetooth is incomplete, the refactoring from cyphermox didn't land yet
<seb128> notifications panel is not merged in yet
<mhr3> bregma_, can you please add the schema split branch to 018?
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney!
<willcooke> Right - I'm leaving.  See some of you soon
<Laney> hey GunnarHj, what's up?
<dobey> Trevinho: hey. what's your flickr id?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-02
<mitya57> pitti: Thanks for sponsoring metacity, you said that we need to rebuild compiz, can you please do that?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-08-03
<Z`> Hey folks. I removed the indicator appmenu in an attempt to get rid of the annoying global menu and now I don't have menus at all in Qt apps!
<Z`> I've seen this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452079/using-kde-application-menus-missing-in-qt-apps
<Z`> But it doesn't any answers
<darkxst> Z`, this is not a support channel
<darkxst> try #ubuntu
<Z`> I did, noone cared. Perhaps there's some kind person here that knows how to fix my ubuntu desktop.
<hikiko> Z`, sudo apt-get remove appmenu-qt5
<Z`> hikiko, thanks! It worked! <3
<hikiko> np ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-27
<rect> Hi all, I have an idea for desktop ubuntu inspired by some thoughts I have just after getting a new laptop
<rect> Essentially I am noticing that there is general friction when using multiple computers-- it is annoying to synchronize data and configuration between computers
<rect> I have some thoughts about how to do this, and am starting on working on proof of concepts that remedy this, but I was wondering if there is an ubuntu-sanctioned way to contribute to the distro and project
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> rect: hey! Nothing special, just write your poof and communicate about it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing_Code may have some ML to where to write to
<rect> Ah, so should I hop onto ubuntu-devel?
<didrocks> rect: yeah, that would make more sense, but only once you get something concrete to discuss about I guess. Building a poof is a nice way to achieve this :)
<rect> didrocks: what is a poof?
<didrocks> rect: sorry poc (prof of concept)
<didrocks> proof*
<didrocks> rect: not completely awake here. Needing coffee, brb :)
<TheMuso> c -all
<TheMuso> whoops
<Sweet5hark> good morning, desktoppers!
<didrocks> hey hey Sweet5hark!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128
<Sweet5hark> strong french showing this morning. maybe I should indeed polish my french a bit. After all its the official desktop team language.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, oui :-)
<seb128> no larsu, no pitti, the german crew is limited today
<Laney> HEYYYYY
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<didrocks> good morning Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128 and didrocks!
<Laney> doing good thanks
<Laney> good weekends?
<seb128> rainy, windy, but good mostly still ;-)
<seb128> you?
<didrocks> was good! temperatures are getting bearable again :)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: j'ai empaquete un "LibreOffice vanilla" qui contient autant que possible dans un seul paquet. concu comme un base pour snappy/click-foo. avoir belle allure juqu'ici. plus de details dans notre rencontre hebdomadaire demain ...
<Laney> was actually warm on saturday
<seb128> Sweet5hark, super :-)
<Sweet5hark> (if that sounds like a robot, thats because it mostly is as google translate helping me out) ;)
<seb128> (hehe, I had a feeling some of it might be google translator indeed ;-)
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<ochosi> (late) morning all
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: kalikiana referred me to you, mind if i PM you quickly?
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: shoot
<seb128> hey ochosi
<darkxst> hey Laney seb128
<darkxst> anychance we can land the remaining core 3.16 before A2?
<Laney> darkxst: You're not in A2
<Laney> and what is left?
<Laney> I know about the peripheral thing
<darkxst> Laney, oh I thought we were
<darkxst> yes g-s-d/g-c-c and related peripheral settings
<Laney> can be if you want and have testers, just mail the list
<darkxst> and g-o-a stuck in proposed
<willcooke> Good morning from grey London
<darkxst> Laney, I don't do the QA
<darkxst> pretty sure we have a QA team, so I don't have to deal with these things!
<Laney> sounds like a good way
<Laney> if I were you I wouldn't be bothered about being in the alpha or not
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> do you feel the excitement of being in the cultural and economic hub of the united kingdom?
<darkxst> Laney, I'm not, but do want to get the last bits of core landed
<Laney> darkxst: piloting this afternoon
<darkxst> anyway dinner time
<Laney> what else is there apart from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1475949 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475949 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Port to relocated peripheral settings" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> to unblock you
<darkxst> Laney, bug 1477788
<ubot5> bug 1477788 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Remove support for external panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477788
<Laney> ok
<Laney> will try to look at those
<Laney> is mterry ok with the deja-dup thing?
<darkxst> I don't know, but I am dropping it from g-c-c
<darkxst> its a pain maintaining that
<Laney> k
<darkxst> so there is no point in having that 1 and only panel that uses the external panel code in g-c-c
<darkxst> Laney, I also think compiz needs to build-dep on unity-settings-daemon-dev instead to allow for g-c-c demotion, but there is no bug for that yet
<Laney> I don't know what it BDs on g-c-c for at all
<Laney> would be good to write it down for me somewhere if you want me to do something
<didrocks> good morning to willcooke's London commuter
<didrocks> Laney: IIRC, the build-dep is for some tests using the schemas. But this is 3 years old memory, so probably wrong :)
<didrocks> and the g-c-c part is for copying and generating shortcuts xml
<darkxst> Laney, its mostly documented in the g-o-a bug
<Laney> darkxst: which one is that?
<darkxst> Laney, bug 1466290
<ubot5> bug 1466290 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466290
<Laney> it doesn't say why
<Laney> but it does accuse seb128 of handling it, which is fine by me :)
<darkxst> Laney, yes, seb128 said he would look into the compiz part
<darkxst> is anyone working on gedit or nautilus btw? the former was meant to happen last cycle but didnt, that latter is a big mess with all the changes in nautilus
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1463662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1463662 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Laney> gedit don't know, we needed to figure out a new toolbar but didn't
<darkxst> Laney, the old toolbar is there for Mac builds no?
<Laney> they have no toolbar there, just the global menubar
<darkxst> Laney, Ive done enough menu patches now, nautilus should be easy enough if that is all that is blocking
<darkxst> Laney, Mac OS has the old style toolbar, atleast it did last time I checked
<darkxst> it was more a case of the Mac builds pull in lots of unrelated (for linux) code
<Laney> https://blogs.gnome.org/jessevdk/2014/09/02/gedit-3-14-for-os-x-preview/
<Laney> and it needed to be disentangled from macos apis for linux too
<darkxst> maybe it was 3.12 screenshots I saw
<darkxst> and really that is for another time, right now I want to get the last bits of core through
<darkxst> but after that its just basically nautilus and gedit (assuming evolution/e-d-s is about ready to land?)
<Laney> yeah today or tomorrow
<Laney> robert_ancell might know more about nautilus if he started on it already
<Laney> I don't know our menubar patches there very well
<darkxst> Laney, menubar patches with gtkbuilder are easy, just pull in the old xml files and voile!
<darkxst> though I haven't looked at the previous ubuntu patches for nautilus closely
<seb128> darkxst, I'm going to try to have a look to that this week, it was in my next items list but I need to look at the gcc5 transition first
<Guest79953> hi, i got some problems with my bluetooth device under ubuntu 14.04
<Guest79953> my notebook does not recognize the bluetooth device
<Guest79953> i would be very grateful if anybody could help me
<dobey> Guest79953: #ubuntu is the support channel. this is a development channel :)
<Guest79953> ohh sorry
<Sweet5hark> someone is wondering "how did they compile LO 10 years ago, when a laptop with 4GB RAM was not so common" ...
 * Sweet5hark has 50 years of LibreOffice experience says my CV.
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, you should tell him about the pandaboard ;)
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: he is trying to build LibreOffice in a docker container with 1GB RAM for unspeced reasons ... -- His gcc suiciding on boost::spirit likely has nothing to do with LibreOffice at all.
<Sweet5hark> (w/o swap)
<ogra_> lol
<Laney> darkxst: I can't build g-c-c 3.16 until goa 3.16 builds
<Laney> darkxst: and g-s-d Breaks g-c-c
<Laney> and u-s-d needs g-s-d-schemas
<Laney> soooooooooooooo............
<Laney> sorry :(
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> Laney, is bug #1351890 something you are still having on your list (looks like you sponsored changed and said you would deal with the updated version if somebody added one, which they did)
<ubot5> bug 1351890 in mate-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing external screen resolution with dual monitors" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351890
<Noskcaj> debian have switched libgtop2 to multiarch, should we follow suite?
<darkxst> Laney, g-s-d-schemas would be staying in main
<darkxst> Laney, but yeh need the g-o-a/webkit2gtk thing solved first
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-28
<pitti> Good morning!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> oh, pitti is back! I'm good thanks, how were your holidays?
<pitti> didrocks: wonderful, thanks! quite exhausting to go over the Alps with so much luggage and a normal street (not Mountain) bike, but it was fun!
<pitti> quite hot too, but we spent the afternoons on lakes :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I imagine that you didn't escape from the general hot weather around ;)
<didrocks> did you visit any particular village, or you were more in the nature?
<pitti> didrocks: no, mostly just enjoying the nature, good air, and sun
<didrocks> excellent :)
<pitti> very relaxing!
<pitti> didrocks: how have you been?
<didrocks> quite warm! but the temperature is better since this week-end, so it's easier to work now :)
<pitti> yeah, here too
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> oh, a pitti
<seb128> pitti, wb! did you have a good holidays?
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<pitti> seb128: yes, they were nice! quite exhausting and hot days while going over the Alps with too much luggage, but we made it :)
<seb128> great :-)
<pitti> we cycled in the morning and spent the hot afternoons on lakes and in the shadow :)
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> I could so with some hot here, it's cold and wet :-/
<pitti> I'm actually quite grateful; it had some rain yesterday after weeks of draught, and now it's ~ 20 C (sunny/cloudy)
<RAOF> Hey, ho, pitti, seb128 and didrocks!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<seb128> hey RAOF
<didrocks> hey hey RAOF!
<RAOF> A bit tired! Back in Hobart today though :)
<RAOF> It's a fair amount of effort to travel from Perth with Zoë :)
<seb128> pitti, how often are we supposed to have touch langpack updates in wily?
<pitti> seb128: I enabled the cronjob now
<pitti> seb128: I'll trigger a manual build as soon as we get the priority fixed
<seb128> pitti, dpm fixed the launchpad template yesterday, unsure how often his page is refreshed
<pitti> seb128: i. e. "weekly"
<seb128> pitti, thanks for replying on that bug ;-)
<pitti> seb128: thanks for pointing that out; it was a good opportunity to fix some langpack-o-matic issues
<pitti> wrt. handling the stats parsing
<seb128> right
<seb128> yw!
<RAOF> Hm. Hey, is desrt on holiday at the moment?
<didrocks> RAOF: yes, for a couple of weeks
<RAOF> Aha.
<RAOF> That would explain why I haven't got any mail from him, then :)
<didrocks> indeed :p
<willcooke> goodly moreload
<seb128> hey willcooke
 * TheMuso waves to all as he heads out. :)
<seb128> TheMuso, night
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> cya TheMuso
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey seb128, feeling tired for some reason
<Laney> also my fingers are feeling the burn
<seb128> Laney, too much climbing?
<didrocks> hey willcooke, morning Laney
<didrocks> bye TheMuso
<Laney> seb128: they put a new "wood" circuit in which has small holds
<Laney> good to try some more hard stuff :P
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what's new
<Laney> ?
<didrocks> Laney: fighting with qml layout system, otherwise, good! yourself?
<Laney> haha, that is definitely not new
<seb128> kudos to the sdk team which seems to be responsive to didrocks' questions
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<Laney> seb128: thx for that bug link
<Laney> I should have subscribed ...
<Laney> can't really remember what it's about now
<seb128> Laney, yw
<didrocks> seb128: and trading that against bugs (2 since yesterday ;))
<seb128> didrocks, upstream Qt or our uitk?
<didrocks> seb128: it seems to be a uitk component at least
<didrocks> the one from yesterday was clearly u1db-qt
<didrocks> this one is either the sizing model of Qt which has changed or the uitk button implementation
<seb128> didrocks, what's the issue with the example you just pastebinet?
<seb128> pastebined
<seb128> oh, I see
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> look at the screenshots as well
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/qmltest/withouticons.png (all good)
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/qmltest/withicons.png
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> that's twice I've been disconnected this morning
<Laney> ISP?
<Laney> or Ubuntu side
<willcooke> ISP I reckon
<willcooke> In the last couple of months we've got FTTC and so everyone is upgrading
<willcooke> I guess they pull the wrong cable out now and again
<Laney> how much does that work out to?
<Laney> is it capped?
 * Laney could be tempted away from virgin
<willcooke> It's about 35 quid a month, uncapped but "managed" (in reality I don't notice anything change speed)
<willcooke> It's mostly reliable
<willcooke> +1 for Plusnet - you can get a fixed IP for a fiver one-off charge
<willcooke> A&A are of course better, but more expensive
<davmor2> willcooke: run speedof.me :)
<willcooke> ~ 40 Mb
<Laney> Yeah A&A gets expensive fast when you add daytime capacity on top of FTTC
<davmor2> willcooke: http://speedof.me/show.php?img=150727190138-94937.png
<Laney> 56
<Laney> this is because I'm on crappy powerline
 * Laney wants to put the modem up here
<willcooke> qengho, chrisccoulson - sverdy is seeing "thanks for running the daily build" of Thunderbird this morning on a Trusty machine - is that normal?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, you're up very early?!
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, see mozilla bug 1186390
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1186390 in Thunderbird ""Welcome to Daily!" message in thunderbird 31.8.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1186390
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, lulz - thank you
<chrisccoulson> There's not much we can do about that - it needs fixing on the server side
 * willcooke makes a note to look at bugzilla first
<willcooke> nw, thanks chrisccoulson
<willcooke> happyaron, ping
<willcooke> happyaron, actually, unping - I'll email you
<happyaron> willcooke: pong
<happyaron> :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> mpt, thanks for the info
<Laney> willcooke is being very mysterious
<willcooke> I'm mixing up my communication mechanisms to maximum effect
<willcooke> laney, I will now email you...
<seb128> what's going on there?!
<willcooke> no email for sebv
<willcooke> seb
<willcooke> and didrocks, you get real snail mail
<seb128> I'm going to start following you on twitter then
<willcooke> haha :D
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> now I understand why you wanted to keep that information quiet
 * Laney employs it to maximum gain
<Laney> (brb, casino)
<willcooke> XD
<mzanetti> seb128, weird... building gsettings-qt complains that it can't find gsettings-qt-dev... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212921867/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gsettings-qt_0.1%2B15.04.20150728-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mzanetti> have you seen that before?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, want me to take firefox 40.0b8?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, it is still on my list
<didrocks> willcooke: what what, I'm just back from running and you offer french lunch? :)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, so I presume I will upload it with the next 3-4 hours
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, ok, I'll let you do it :)
<seb128> mzanetti, no I didn't
<mzanetti> seb128, figured it by now, so, nvm
<seb128> mzanetti, what was it?
<mzanetti> a bug in the branch I'm trying to land
<seb128> k
<davmor2> seb128: if willcooke is down to snail mail I would recommend getting a pigeon coop instead of twitter
<seb128> that's an idea ;-)
<Sweet5hark1> urgh. --disable-dependency-tracking seems to break "make && make check" ...
<ogra_> but it adds extra privacy to your build at least :P
<Sweet5hark1> ... lets see if "make; make -k check || true; make check" fares better ...
<Sweet5hark1> (kinda between a rock and a hard place: disable deps for performance/ressource usage, but then run tests twice instead. :/)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, btw unsure if you saw my ping on monday (or I didn't see you reply), did you contact the DMB about libreoffice uploads?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128:  saw it, but was already in the weekend. not done yet -- should do this week. thanks for the ping.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yw! thanks for following up on that ;-)
 * Sweet5hark1 suspects though that now that I am packaging 20 different flavors of libreoffice from the same source seb128 understandably really does want to upload all those ... ;)
<seb128> lol
<Sweet5hark1> I called this source package libreoffice-vanilla. Up next: libreoffice-chocolate and libreoffice-strawberry
 * ogra_ wants -whipped-cream too !
<Sweet5hark1> ogra_: I tried that but the builders are too lean for that.
<ogra_> damn !
<willcooke> didrocks, snail mail on the way
<seb128> willcooke, how does a snail cross the channel?
<didrocks> I guess eurostar
<willcooke> LHR to CDG
<Laney> fire it out of a cannon
<didrocks> that could grill it as well though
<Laney> perfect!
<ChrisTownsend> Hey guys!  I'm trying to run gedit in Xmir on Unity 8, but every time I try running it, it still looks for Mir.  This happens even if I set GDK_BACKEND=x11.   How is gedit figuring out it's running on a Mir platform?
<willcooke> attente_ might be able to help ^
<attente> ChrisTownsend: is DISPLAY set?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Yes
<attente> ChrisTownsend: i've seen this problem before with wayland as well, where it basically defaults to wayland if the server is running even if GDK_BACKEND=x11
<attente> i'll look into it
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Cool, thanks
<Laney> notification × 2 laptops, SMS, email
<Laney> I think there's a meeting coming up ...
<willcooke> Laney, did you get the fax I sent you too?
<Laney> wait, I hear a horse galloping up the street
<Laney> the telegram is here
<willcooke> lol!
<willcooke> It's time!
<seb128> ohohoh
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 28 15:30:22 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic:
<willcooke> End of July already?!!??!
<willcooke> Oh boy
<qengho> Tempus fugit
<willcooke> Roll call: attente, dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter (out), themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey!
<dgadomski> o/
<FJKong> ｈｅｙ
<willcooke> Let's roll...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> How you doing attente?
<attente> hi, short week, continued discussions and re-factoring gtk menu positioning code for the mir backend
<willcooke> attente, eof?
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks!  Let me know how you get on with that issue Chris mentioned earlier.
<willcooke> I think I remember you talking about that issue before
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi
<dgadomski> I've been on vacation for the last couple of days so nothing to share this time
<willcooke> quick and easy!
<dgadomski> so EOF, thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: didrocks
<willcooke> More holidays....
<willcooke> oh, no
<willcooke> you've been back a week now
<didrocks> tssss :p
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - review community contribution (multiple back and force) on firefox dev language support. Should be ready to be merged soon! An excellent new contributor is on this one. \o/
<didrocks> - tutor and help another new contributor on first step to implement the intel SDK support.
<didrocks> - bugs triaging.
<didrocks> * Dev advocacy:
<didrocks> - implemented u1db support to splitthebill example.
<didrocks> - adding multiple pages and try to form best practice like 2 way databinding, signals, private properties (write as well in which order to go over them in the tutorials).
<didrocks> - fought with positionning issues and the QML layout system to understand it better and its limitations (bugs).
<didrocks> - raised multiple bugs (2 on u1db-qt and button+icon sizing) for issues not making sense for developers.
<didrocks> - good chat with our uitk upstream developers on those.
<didrocks> - check and try to get some ideas on what would be good examples for IoT related tutorials/sessions.
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks> - Checked in prerelease that multiple SDK IDE bugs are indeed fixed.
<didrocks> eof
<didrocks> - after the snails, waiting now for some frog emails
<willcooke> excellent, thanks a lot didrocks
<didrocks> yw!
 * willcooke makes a note to think more about IoT examples.  
<didrocks> would be appreciated, I have some leads
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> Howdy FJKong
<FJKong>   hey
<FJKong> * testing for new release of sogou IM
<FJKong> 1 skin preview loading speed when swith to sogou IM the first time
<FJKong> 2 auto start after crash or process killed
<FJKong> 3 status of memory using
<FJKong> 4 stablility testing
<FJKong> * half day for Sweden VISA interview
<FJKong> that'all
<willcooke> Good luck with the Visa
<willcooke> and thatnks
<willcooke> thanks
<FJKong> still waiting for the news
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: happyaron
<Laney> Swisa
<willcooke> 1. Bring CI system of sogoupinyin back to life
<willcooke> 2. Preparing release of sogoupinyin (major feature: Shuangpin),
<willcooke> working with QA now
<willcooke> 3. Product manager has changed, helping with the handover work
<willcooke> 4. Update packages of Ubuntu Kylin, prepare for Alpha 2
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> helloooOOOOoooooOOooo
<Laney> • Some release wrangling for alpha 2
<Laney> • Babysitting (& bug filing) of autopkgtest-cloud while p-itti was away
<Laney> • Bugfix to gnome-screenshot to make enter work on the print screen dialog
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Get gstreamer 1.0 uploaded, which got stuck on...
<Laney> • vpx transition, usual fun
<Laney> ∘ update gst-bad-0.10 to fix FTBFS with new vpx
<Laney> ∘ Kick some autopkgtests
<Laney> ∘ Fight with libav which is in some weird half dead state, kill it a bit more
<Laney> • Testfixes to get glib migrated
<Laney> ∘ matplotlib -> pyside -> shiboken (python3.5 breakage)
<Laney> ∘ udisks2 (kernel bug #1478623, overridden)
<ubot5> bug 1478623 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel oops - blk_update_request: I/O error when running udisks2 force_test_removal test" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478623
<Laney> ∘ chromium-browser (fixed)
<Laney> ∘ winff
<Laney> ∘ notice that autopilot got broken, give some feedback and reviews on how to fix that
<Laney> • Merge gtk3 with Debian to get 3.16.6
<Laney> • Get new gnupg2 and gcr bugfix in to re-enable "Save in password manager" support, not that I dare to use it...
<Laney> • Next: make sure A2 is released, (still) push e-d-s 3.16, review gst-bad patch from abeato
<Laney> ⚔
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> I wish those sub bullets indented properly :(
<qengho> - chromium-ozone-mir progress! I expect to have it running in the next week! Perhaps not running *well*.
<qengho> - orientating self to firefox.
<qengho> - new chromium 44 almost ready. ffmpeg library inclusion caused about five packaging problems. tried to get it to CCC before his vacation, but I don't think it's going to happen.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho, nice work on the Mir b/e
<willcooke> (and they other stuff, of course)
<willcooke> *the
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • snappy personal
<seb128> ∘ reviewed/NEWed unity-scope-snappy
<seb128> • sponsored new gegl and gnome-photos
<seb128> • NEWed binaries from previous review round, accepted gnome-calendar
<seb128> • some wily archive maintainance
<seb128> ∘ fixed didjvu build
<seb128> ∘ fixed spice-gtk installability issue
<seb128> ∘ reverted zenity to webkit1 which is the only version in main
<seb128> ∘ fixed account-plugins blocked in proposed due to installability issues
<seb128> ∘ ucommon transition (soname change)
<seb128> ∘ libplist transition (soname change)
<seb128> ∘ looked a bit at some python3.5 transition issues
<seb128> • SRUed u-s-d touchpad toggle fix to vivid/trusty
<seb128> • sponsored u-c-c trusty SRU (video details) for the oem team
<seb128> • looked at touch langpack not shipping glib translations
<seb128> • started discussion about moving bluetooth auth from settings to a standalone service (touch)
<seb128> • got regularly sidetracked by some bugs triaging/reporting/fixing for touch issues I hit on my phone
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> some good archive abuse
<seb128> oh, also discussed gcc5 transitions and starting looking at it a bit more/signed up for helping
<willcooke> thank you seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> hello, this is going to be a wall of text. brace for impact.
<willcooke> :)
<Sweet5hark1> - packaged LibreOffice 4.4.5 for ppa
<Sweet5hark1> - work on vanilla/dedebianized libreoffice package as a base for snap/click package creation
<Sweet5hark1> -- first attempt: disabling mostly only what we dont build in Ubuntu either:
<Sweet5hark1> --- collada, firebird-db, gstreamer 0.10, kde3, postgresql, bundled fonts
<Sweet5hark1> --- use only boost, python, cairo, icu from system, but bundle (if used): zlib, jpeg, clucene, expat, libxml, ucpp, openldap, poppler, mariadb, hsqldb, beanshell, rhino, jfreereport, odbc, sane, bluez, glm, vigra, hunspell, mythes, lpsolve, coinmp, liblangtag, eot, revenge, ebook, etonyek, freehand, odfgen, libcdr, mspub, mwaw, libpagemaker, libvisio, libcmis, libwpd/wps/wpg, lcms2, libabw, mdds, glew, nss, graphite, orcus, harfbuzz, a
<Sweet5hark1> --- does NOT build any debug symbols, do NOT build l10n beyond english etc.
<Sweet5hark1> --- => 114MB binary xz-compressed *.deb amd64 (installed size obviously larger)
<Sweet5hark1> -- second attempt: enable mergelibs, disable: gltf, odk (500MB sdk docs), galleries, any theme beyond tango
<Sweet5hark1> --- => 78MB binary *.deb amd64
<Sweet5hark1> -- third attempt (for docviewer): disable cups, coinmp, dbus, extensions, extension-integration, gconf, gio, gstreamer-1.0, gtk, liblangtag, lotuswordpro, lpsolve, neon, pdfimport, randr, scripting: beanshell/javascript, systray, impress-remote, webdav, help/helppack-integration, java
<Sweet5hark1> --- => 68MB binary *.deb amd64
<Sweet5hark1> --- note that armhf binaries seem to be some 10-15% smaller than amd64 => expect armhf to be ~60 MB
<Sweet5hark1> -- lintian of course implodes into a black hole after a long hissy fit on the package as it install entirely into /opt/libreoffice
<Sweet5hark1> -- debian/rules on this is a trivial 46 lines as opposed to the 3300 on the debianized version
<Sweet5hark1> -- this is not even starting to try tricks like compiling with -Os instead of -O2, or nuking files out of the install (say: base stuff)
<Sweet5hark1> -- oh, I also looked into using -flto link time opt. -- didnt work out yet though, but would likely be aweseom sizewise.
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<Laney> bundling the world... so this is progress...
 * Laney holds Sweet5hark1 
<willcooke> :)
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: *cough* right
<willcooke> Thank you Sweet5hark1, we feel your pain
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - ghostscript: Uploaded version with security fix applied to Wily
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Continued work on cups-browsed to let the daemon observe D-Bus notifications from CUPS to handle in a more sophisticated way if a cups-browsed-generated printer is set as default and also to implement load balancing when the same printer is provided by various servers.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: themuso
<willcooke> * Started revising plans for accessibility profile management in Ubuntu, with plans to completely implement a better solution for 16.04.
<willcooke> * Further to the above, started investigations as to the best way to store profile settings, with a desire to be able to revert to whatever the default setting was originally.
<willcooke> * Further work ongoing upstream for Speech DIspatcher plans and some patch processing.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ansell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: robert_ansell
<Laney> cell
<willcooke> - Released xorg-server 1.17.2
<willcooke> - End of lifed lightdm 1.12, simple-scan 3.14
<willcooke> - Updated glibmm
<willcooke> - Fix zeitgeist FTBFS with GCC5
<willcooke> - Fix issues in gegl 0.3 package
<willcooke> oops
 * Laney pays attention :)
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> all that other stuff ^^
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-28 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Any other business?
<seb128> o/
<seb128> just wanted to mention that we should refresh the bluez5 ppa and try to land that this cycle
<willcooke> yes indeed
<seb128> there are no phone planned based on wily so that's not a blocker
<didrocks> did the touch side changed?
 * willcooke is discussing now with phone people
<didrocks> ah, you want to regress it?
<seb128> didrocks, they have it on their backlog for next iteration
<seb128> but we don't need to block wait on them since there is no wily product
<seb128> it's the only way we are going to get that update before the lts imho
<didrocks> I unfortunately quite agree, even if I dislike the "let's regress and fix"
<didrocks> but as it's been on their backlog for quite a few iterations…
<didrocks> maybe that would be a decent way, no idea
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> anyone who want to help refreshing the ppa packages?
<seb128> cyphermox, maybe you are interested to help on trying to land bluez5? ;-)
<seb128> I can give an hand, but after the gcc5 things I said I work on
<seb128> so probably next week
<cyphermox> next week seems a better target
<cyphermox> I'm busy with a multipath-tools SRU that should happen before yesterday
<seb128> yeah, we are speaking about resuming work in the ppa to get in a state where we can land
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, I don't think we need to discuss that more in the meeting btw
<cyphermox> so, I'm +1000 on landing bluez5 this cycle
<willcooke> oki, let's wrap.  We can always carry on other topics later
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 28 15:53:56 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-07-28-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thank you everyone
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> A++ great meeting, would attend again
<willcooke> Laney, you're in luck then ;)
<seb128> yeah, I agree!
<Laney> same time, same place, next week!
<seb128> let's do this again sometime
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: we should consider ourselves lucky that Laney came along with an ebay quote not a youtube quote ...
<willcooke> hahahahah!
<Laney> I don't have much clue about those :)
<Laney> twitter.com/AvoidComments live your life by this
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> "You wouldn't listen to someone named Bonerman26 in real life."
<mitya57> Laney: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212480493/shiboken_1.2.2-1_1.2.2-1ubuntu1.diff.gz — the --builddirectory looks wrong, wrong copy-paste?
<Laney> mitya57: ya
<Laney> mitya57: you want to fix?
<mitya57> ok, will do now
<Laney> It's "only" for the tests
<Laney> but maybe they now break :)
<mitya57> I'll test-build
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> mitya57: do you know anything about the ipython test failure, btw?
 * Laney can't see the error
<Laney> ah I needed to click full log
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-ipython/24/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleFull
<Laney> matplotlib
 * mitya57 doesn't know what happened to ipython
<seb128> mpt, hey, any chance you verify the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1293168 if you still get the issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293168 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in compute_drop_position()" [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> gnight
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-29
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite well, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<willcooke> hi ho
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> morning willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney pitti
<seb128> wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien et toi ! je petit déjeunais ;-)
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> I see some actual blue in the sky
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> sunny here :)
<Laney> happyaron: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212990254/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_i386_ubuntukylin_BUILDING.txt.gz
<happyaron> Laney: yes we are dealing with that
<Laney> do you know about pkill?
<Laney> and you probably want to do that on upgrades only
<happyaron> Laney: I asked them to shutdown via sending messages on dbus, but seems to be too lazy to do that
<willcooke> qengho you're up very early
<happyaron> Laney: mozc hasn't shown up in input-methods pkgset after being added to pkgdepends of language-selector
<happyaron> anything wrong?
<Laney> It's not automatic
<happyaron> ok
<Laney> done
<happyaron> thx
<qengho> willcooke: Was just checking on something to be ready in our varied timezones. I went back to bed.
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> (desktop-wily-amd64)laney@wily:~$ gdbus
<Laney> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Laney> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Laney> looks to be fixed upstream
<seb128> lol
<Laney> pitti: ^ probably your udisks2 bug too
<pitti> Laney: oh, I thought that was a kernel oops?
<Laney> the one you uploaded -2 for :P
<Laney> at least the first part of it
<pitti> Laney: ah, maybe; you mean the g_option_context() fix that I did in udisks was actually an unintended glib regression?
<pitti> I thought I just used it wrong
<Laney> crashing was certainly a bug
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, I'm a bit out of the loop for settings, trying to go back to help more with that next week if I can, what the status of CI and what is lined up for landing next/when?
<kenvandine> seb128, hey
<kenvandine> seb128, waiting for silo 17 to land
<kenvandine> then i have another silo lined up with a bunch of autopilot fixes
<kenvandine> and silo 2 for the keyboard fixes a bunch of our issues
<kenvandine> after i land silo 9 with the test fixes, we need to land silo 33 which has the new apn editor
<kenvandine> seb128, that's my plans for landings this week
<kenvandine> then we'll create a landing with other fixes
<seb128> kenvandine, lol, you already have 4 landings lined up?! ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... :)
<seb128> crazyness
<kenvandine> been rather busy ... :-D
<kenvandine> seb128, we really need to get the CI issues sorted, which I'm pretty sure silo 9 + silo 2 does
<seb128> what is QA doing? ;-)
<seb128> 2 and 17 are ready to landing waiting on them it seems
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine twiddles thumbs
<kenvandine> we really need 17 to land so we can go back to dual landings
<jibel> we are slacking as usual, contemplating incoming silos filing the queues ;)
<kenvandine> jibel, certainly not slacking :)
<kenvandine> there's no shortage of stuff to do, getting in the QA queue is just a bottleneck for us, but it's necessary and appreciated :)
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> cya Laney
 * Laney is going to give climbing a miss to let his destroyed fingers recover for another day or so :P
<seb128> Laney, have fun
<willcooke> g'night all
<Noskcaj> seb128, I finally got around to finishing my gnome-menus merge, would you mind giving it a look?
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/gnome-menus/3.13.3
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-30
<happyaron> Laney: mozc is still not in the list
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: tired! but otherwise fine, thanks; and you?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, why tired? jetlag from Europe to Europe? :)
<pitti> didrocks: I went to bed at 1 am only, after basketball
<didrocks> quite late and so little sleep :)
<pitti> yeah, I can't go to bed right afterwards (22:30), still too excited
<pitti> so I still fixed some autopkgtest cloud bits and packaged systemd 223 :)
<didrocks> ahah :p
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> happyaron:
<Laney> laney@nightingale> edit-acl -s mozc -S wily query                                                                                                                                                    ~
<Laney> == All uploaders for package 'mozc' ==
<Laney> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-input-methods-dev: archive 'primary', package set 'input-methods' in wily
<Laney> Archive Upload Rights for motu: archive 'primary', component 'universe' in wily
<Laney> good morning everyone else!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> yo seb128
<Laney> I just got superglue on my fingers
<Laney> this is annoying
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, Laney!
<didrocks> Laney: abandonned painting the walls and used paper instead? ;)
<Laney> worse
<Laney> the teapot lid broke!
<willcooke> Laney, sorry for your loss
<didrocks> zomg, TEA WARNING
<seb128> Laney, what's the status of the new eds?
<Laney> seb128: should be ready but didn't want to upload it with the alpha on
<Laney> after I told eveyone to not break wily it would be funny if I went and did that :)
<seb128> well, you don't expect that update to break wily, do you? ;-)
<Laney> it is a transition
<seb128> can you upload and proposed block it?
<Laney> should be all done, but you know
<Laney> would stack other things behind it if they need updating
<seb128> I'm concerned it might land late and get in the middle of the gcc5 transition and be blocked for ages
<seb128> is there any issue with uploading today with a proposed block?
<seb128> so it's ready to be unblock after a2
<Laney> that it would block any other update of reverse depends
<Laney> when will you upload gcc?
<seb128> is that likely that we need an update of a eds rdepends for a2?
<seb128> gcc?
<seb128> oh, you mean the keybinding move to ucc thing?
<Laney> gnu compiler collection
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sorry, not fully awake yet
<Laney> :P
<seb128> doko said tomorrow
<seb128> dunno at what time
<seb128> I really would like to see eds through first
<Laney> well I'll release A2 by the end of today
<Laney> so eds can go then
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> if eds ends up being caught by the gcc transition you are going to hear daily from me :p
 * seb128 doesn't get what the big deal with staging thing in proposed today
<seb128> but oh well, I think I argued enough for my case
<seb128> let's agree to disagree
<pitti> Laney: please ignore the two worker failures, snafu on my side (fixed)
<pitti> or "fixing" at lesat
<Laney> pitti: no worries
<pitti> Laney: ok, fixed now -- log.gz is now viewable inline in browsers :)
<Laney> pitti: ah, nice, I was just playing with curl/swift too to see if it worked
<Laney> pitti: only for new uploads?
<pitti> Laney: right now, yes
<pitti> Laney: there might be a way to change content type of existing swift objects, or we'd have to reupload them all
<pitti> but not such a biggie, I figure
<Laney> pitti: seems you can - swift post $CONTAINER $FILE --header "Content-Encoding: gzip"
<pitti> Laney: nice!
<pitti> Laney: you'll need Content-Type: too
<pitti> Laney: the code fix is https://git.launchpad.net/~pitti/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=eb9c7617fc
<pitti> Laney: want to run that conversion on swift? otherwise I can in some 30 mins
<Laney> oh, you didn't have this before either?
<pitti> Laney: no, I fought with that a bit in https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474271 , but seems I only tested that against a local swift container where it didn't work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474271 in Auto Package Testing "fix MIME type of log.gz" [Medium,Fix released]
<Laney> ah yes, octet-stream
<Laney> OK, should be easyish, let me see
<pitti> Laney: right, use swift list, grep for the log.gz, and change those
<seb128> ricotz, darkxst, bug #1479702 seems an issue with gobject-introspection from the gnome ppa, "Expected Gdk.Rectangle, but got gi.repository.cairo.RectangleInt"
<ubot5> bug 1479702 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/update-manager:TypeError:do_foreach_alloc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479702
<Laney> pitti: running, could be some time since I'm doing it sequentially
<Laney> 5 minutes for trusty/amd64, probably not worth optimising for a one shot script
<ricotz> seb128, I am not able to look at the linked logs -- for reference https://git.gnome.org/browse/gobject-introspection/commit/?id=8ed72fd2641f1fdf21eefb7f8e7b36e58f03268b
<pitti> Laney: cool, thanks! yeah, doesn't matter if it takes hours even
<Laney> it's up to wily/amd64/c so won't be too much longer
 * Laney rm Downloads/log*.gz
<Laney> removed ‘Downloads/log(25).gz’ :)
<pitti> hah
<Laney> I have a Firefox bug where it tries to open everything with gedit so it's easier to save and open from the Downloads dialog ...
<Laney> oh, no, for this case I didn't get a choice to open them, I remember
<ogra_> Laney, yeahm thats annoying ... i didnt think its a bug
<Laney> "you want to open this docx with gedit?"
<Laney> NO
<Laney> NO I DO NOT
 * ogra_ has that here all the time recently, i thought it is an FF decision)
<pitti> I saw this too, but I attributed it to some wedged gnome-ish mime handling
<Laney> laney@nightingale> ssh raleigh.local grep gedit .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list                                                                                                              ~
<Laney> application/octet-stream=gedit.desktop;
<Laney> could be this
<Laney> without that you get a Cancel/Save dialog, no Open
<pitti> Laney: ah, I have that too; I figure I said "gedit" for one case where a website had a document as octet-stream, and it remembered it ever since
 * pitti deletes
<Laney> tested by downloading a ddeb from LP
<darkxst> seb128, Ive not seen that one here,but will look into it
<olli> willcooke, didrocks, seb128, anyone... when did we start doing Ubuntu Desktop Next
<willcooke> It was a thing before I got here, so > 1 year
<willcooke> seb128 will know for certain
<Laney> Look when I posted the thread on ubuntu-release
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2014-May/004494.html
<willcooke> nice, thanks Laney
<didrocks> waow, my memory was wrong, I thought it was older
<didrocks> (like end of 2013)
<didrocks> normally, I'm doing the other way around, seeing things since not being "as old" :)
<Laney> 2014-05-28
<Laney> that is my best guess as to when we got the first builds
<Laney> didrocks: I'd have guessed longer probably too
<didrocks> phew ;)
<Laney> maybe it means that this year feels long to us :P
<olli> didrocks, yeah
<olli> the BP was from May 2014 from seb128 ;)
<olli> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity8-desktop-iso
<olli> thx everyone!
<Laney> happyaron: who's responsible for marking Kylin as ready for A2?
<happyaron> Laney: NUDT's maclin
<happyaron> their QA is posting updates to bugs, guess they are still doing testings atm
<happyaron> see this example (the last comment is 15 minutes ago) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> OK, just wanted to check if they were going to be on track for ~5 hours from now
<happyaron> let me call them
 * Laney is impressed those guys are working late
<happyaron> Laney: someone pinged me at 01:30AM today...
<Laney> O_O
<happyaron> I woke up once at about 2:30 today and saw the message, and responded, he then replied at 3:00AM, don't know when he went to bed
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I hope they are working in shifts or something
<seb128> olli, willcooke, I guess what Laney said ;-)
<Laney> pitti: the script finished
<pitti> Laney: yay, thanks
<Laney> yay for descriptive vm names too
<pitti> Laney: much better now, no? :-)
<Laney> pitti: can we get a link to the file(s) in packages.json? (or is there a stable link to the latest versions?)
<Laney> and yes, definitely better :)
<Laney> I guess I should file a debci bug
<pitti> Laney: bug 1474269
<ubot5> bug 1474269 in Auto Package Testing "result summary .json should contain linkage to the log and artifact objects in store" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474269
<Laney> ha
<Laney> nothing new under the sun
<Laney> I wanted to write thing to get the log files for tmpfails
<pitti> apw seems to need something similar for the kernel reports, that's how it came up
<pitti> Laney: but as I said, Brandon is currently working on a /status/alerts (or so) thingy
<pitti> https://wiki.debian.org/debci/mockups?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=tmpfail_list.png
<pitti> Laney: argh, I had tmpfails down to one (the network-manager kernel crash you already pointed out) last night
<pitti> oh, and gmsh, that seems to do something funky
<Laney> yeah, that's nice too
<Laney> maybe if it had an expander with the log or so
<Laney> pitti: some transient network blip?
<pitti> perhaps
<pitti> glib-networking looks like that
<Laney> and n-m/wily?
<pitti> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/r/ruby-rails-assets-markdown-it-diaspora-mention/20150730_132704@/log.gz is interesting though
<pitti> Laney: same as for glib-networking, timed out waiting for ssh
<Laney> ya
<pitti> i. e. the instance didn't boot up
<pitti> so those are cases for retrying, I guess
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20150730_124859@/log.gz is the same
<Laney> wonder what happened there
 * Laney goes to lunch, biab
<pitti> Laney: I'll keep that as a TODO
<mgs4> hi people got a question i cant seem to get an answer for, if im in a webpage or a window if i press my mute button on my headset it makes it go back a page.  i have tried multiple headsets and same thing
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-31
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va pitti, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien; just found the major britney bug from yesterday, *phew* :)
<didrocks> ahah, the joy of maintaining user's services :)
 * duflu wonders and then realizes what a britney bug is
<willcooke> Good moaning
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<didrocks> don't moan, it's Friday!
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> FJKong, ping
<willcooke> didrocks, doesn't look like your parcel has left the airport yet :/
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, looked at that, it wasn't scanned yet. Well, CDG efficiency :p
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> hey Laney
<didrocks> that was my rant today for Paris. I used my ticket. Renewal is tomorrow :p
<Laney> what parcel?
<Laney> sup!
<didrocks> Laney: the one with a bunch of money as a bonus
<didrocks> (remember, we told that we'll share)
<Laney> gold bars?
<didrocks> and some platinum on top
<didrocks> willcooke: once you get some time, I would like to have your opinion on https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/issues/128
<willcooke> didrocks, imo - they're tools which should be packaged for the distro rather than IDEs for Make
<willcooke> SmartGit release notes for 06 June 2014.....
<willcooke> "This release fixes a couple of bugs."
<didrocks> willcooke: so agreed with my comment, good! (phew)
<willcooke> yeah +1
<didrocks> willcooke: maybe they only had a couple of bugs? ;)
<willcooke> :D
 * Laney called Dell support - getting an engineer to replace the keyboard
<Laney> if this fixes it then maybe it is a manufacturing issue
<willcooke> erk
<Laney> didn't get asked any software questions
<Laney> so maybe they know about it already?!?!?!
<willcooke> They didnt try and tell you to upgrade the BIOS?!
<willcooke> makes a change
<Laney> I said at the start
<Laney> I UPGRADED TO THE BIOS THAT WAS RELEASED YESTERDAY
<willcooke> :D:D:D
<Laney> THAT IS VERSION A ZERO FIVE
<ogra_> and that broke your caps key ? evil !
<Laney> that's my tech support voice
<ogra_> :D
<andyrock_> gcc5 removed -Wno-unused-private-field?
<willcooke> It's flying ant day!
<FJKong> willcooke: pong
<Laney> hah
<Laney> open indicator-datetime, ciick on august 6th (in grey at the bottom)... does it work properly?
<jpds> Yep
<Laney> what release?
<jpds> 14.04
<Laney> ta
<davmor2> Laney: yeap on 15.04
<Laney> double ta
<Laney> try it on a wily iso for amusement
<davmor2> Laney: no :P
<Laney> :(
<davmor2> Laney: I'll have a look on Monday when we test for the gcc5 fallout
<Laney> it's okay
<Laney> i'll file a bug
<Laney> shame charles isn't hanging around with us any more
<davmor2> Laney: pick on him in another channel then
<willcooke> Unity built on gcc 5!  Good work andyrock
<andyrock> I tested it on my wily lxc
<andyrock> builds fine
<andyrock> just need to test linking on a real setup
<willcooke> gcc 5 is already in wily right?
<andyrock> i used a ppa
<willcooke> I wasnt 100% clear on whether it's in yet or not
<willcooke> ahh
<andyrock> jenkins is still using gcc 4.9
<willcooke> ah!
<andyrock> IIRC the switch is tomorrow
<andyrock> or today
<andyrock> 31
<andyrock> so yeah today
<Laney> done today
<andyrock> so we need a rebuild on jenkins
<willcooke> assuming Jenkins is bang up to date
<willcooke> looks like the last build on Jenkins finished 18 mins ago
<Laney> I suggest you check with doko
<andyrock> not sure how much time Jenkins require to be up to date
<andyrock> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-wily-amd64-ci/54/consoleFull
<Laney> might be that some of unity's deps have to be rebuilt first
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> i'm installing wily on a partition to check if something segfaults
<willcooke> g'night all
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> playing with datetime froze the time shown up at the top
<Laney> it's been 16:54 for an hour
<Laney> I was just going to keep on working until I ran 'date' just now
<Laney> happy weekend!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-08-01
<ejat> is it ok to remove? or the package still in building process http://paste.ubuntu.com/11979447/
<Laney> ejat: You should disable wily-proposed
<ejat> thanks Laney :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-01
<qengho> Hi hi hi!
<qengho> Hmm, I want my GPG agent to forget passwords at suspend/hibernate. I can HUP it. Should I put that in pm-utils' config dir, or a new systemd service that "sleep" target wants? This last bit sounds suspicious to me.
 * qengho silently mourns systemd eating everything.
<pitti> Good morning
<qengho> Hi!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<desrt> saluton, karaj!
<desrt> hey seb, pitti, qengho :D
<seb128> oh, desrt is back?
<seb128> hey desrt ;-) had good holidays?
<desrt> yup.  awesome.
<desrt> and now i have an awesome inbox... for some definition of "awesome"
<qengho> desrt, seb128: heyheyhey!
<seb128> the post holidays deal-with-emails day ;-)
<desrt> ....on the topic of email
 * desrt guesses she needs to figure out gmail at some point
<seb128> if you use it?
<desrt> i just got google apps... i'm kinda sick of fastmail
<flocculant> desrt: what you need to figure out is mark everthing as read and hope important things get resent :p
<desrt> and they sorta forced my hand by disabling their secondary authentication systems last monday, with two days advance notice.  i use the secondary system as my primary, with my primary password written only on a piece of paper at home.  sigh.
<desrt> so i lost email until i go home to toronto (in half a month)
<desrt> so for now i sent it all to NSA^Wgoogle instead
<qengho> desrt: fastmail talks some U2F now?
<desrt> u2f would be cool
 * qengho thinks he read that.
<desrt> i'm sure their new system is better than the old one.  what's totally not cool about it is that they disabled the old one with two days of notice.
 * qengho nods.
<qengho> Two months is barely acceptable.
<didrocks> good morning!
<qengho> The Didier. Hi.
<didrocks> hey qengho ;)
<qengho> desrt: Yep, I did read that. Fastmail talks U2F now. Not that you can trust them any more. But, a small consolation.
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<desrt> awesome. looking forward to start working again
<desrt> ...after i dig myself out from email
<qengho> desrt: You're throwing away an excuse to declare email bankruptcy! :)
<desrt> hmmmmm
<desrt> i'm fairly sure there's some important stuff in here ;)
<pitti> I just don't get along with gmail's web UI; it's still bearable for a couple of emails, but way too clumsy for the volume of work email that we get
<qengho> It's annoyingly close but-not-exactly Mutt's keybindings.
<larsu> desrt: morning. subscribe to their "blog" (you get email notifications) - they've been talking about this for a while
<larsu> also, they said they won't remove the old system until Aug 31
<desrt> well, it stopped working on monday, as mentioned in the email that they sent to me
<desrt> i've already decided to let it go, in any case
<desrt> i'm living almost 100% in the G universe in other aspects now, and this is sort of the last thing i need to do
<desrt> and fastmail's phone app is so so so bad
<desrt> which is pretty much the thing that is really killing it for me
<larsu> ya, this is why I went ios, their email app is amazing
<larsu> and works with open protocols ;)
<qengho> FWIW, I connected Gmail app to fastmail. It was pretty nice.
<seb128> salut pitti
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> wie gehts?
<larsu> hey seb128!
<larsu> good. married life is SOOOO different
<didrocks> oh, a larsu here!
<didrocks> hey pitti
<seb128> larsu, shouldn't you be larsk btw? ;-)
<larsu> seb128: yeah...............
<larsu> I think I'll keep larsu for nostalgia (and tons of people know me as that)
<pitti> hey larsu, congratulations! *hug*
<larsu> thank you pitti!
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> desrt, you don't have somebody in Toronto who has your keys and could go see your password and give it to you over phone or something?
<desrt> nope
<seb128> :-/
<pitti> larsu: quite fine indeed; we've been in Berlin over the weekend for a wedding, now looking forward to our summer vacations from Wednesday on
<desrt> almost gave them to a friend.... but in the end, i only gave her the key to my mailbox
<pitti> still two days to break stuff :)
<desrt> in any case, i can still receive all of my new emails
<seb128> yeah
<larsu> pitti: oh nice, enjoy!
<larsu> seb128: how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: git push; exit 0 :-)
<pitti> well, I broke things on Friday (systemd 231) and Sunday (systemd session start) already, so actually it's two days to sort out the fallout :)
<Trevinho> good morning folks
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks! had a nice & busy w.e, slightly tired this morning but I'm working on it with coffee ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, where did you go?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how was your long w.e?
<desrt> pitti: thanks for dealing the death blow to systemd-shim as an upstream project
<desrt> i appreciate that i officially never have to think about it again :)
<pitti> desrt: R.I.P. shim!
<larsu> oh wow - congrats :)
<larsu> it only took a couple of years
<pitti> desrt: btw, prodding the Devuan guys wasn't very successful - https://twitter.com/DevuanOrg/status/758630419185209344
<pitti> I think someone grossly misunderstood things
<desrt> lol
<desrt> k thx
<desrt> it was me, and this was all quite intentional from the start, k thx :)
<pitti> role of acquisition #285 -- No good deed ever goes unpunished :)
<seb128> pitti, nowhere fancy, we just had busy days, we went to look for new bathrooms floor tiles on saturday, visited several shops etc, then had dinner with friends and played board games, yesterday was busy with house cleaning and some painting and small fixes
 * Trevinho switched laptop
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, new toys?
<Trevinho> hey seb128, it was very nice... I've discovered a part of Tuscany I didn't know.... Awesome sea :-)
<seb128> great!
<seb128> what laptop did you get?
<Trevinho> pitti: no, I mean... I got two thinkpads this year... So I switched between the t460s (mobile toy) and the t460p (docked toy :-))
<Trevinho> so... hot-switch it was :-)
<seb128> thinkpads... you should follow andyrock's lead, he got an actually nice laptop ;-)
<desrt> pitti: somehow i have trouble seeing an angry tweet directed at me from a bunch of malcontents as "punishment"
 * duflu wishes a thinkpad as lovable as the X220 existed
<Trevinho> seb128: I spent less to get two machines... with that red thing in between my keys which... is something I can't live without now
<desrt> duflu: it does exist.  it's called Thinkpad X220.
<duflu> Huh. Cult of the Trackpoint
<desrt> and you can own one for a truly excellent price
<Trevinho> duflu: that x220 seems to be a chimera... everyone wants that. I don't see why :-P
<duflu> desrt: Hello to you and your wit. I meant new :)
<desrt> duflu: good morning to you too :)
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, the nibble is much nicer than a touchpad
<seb128> it's still over me how people can like/use touchpads
<duflu> A nibble is four bits. AFAIK another name for Trackpoint is nipple :)
<seb128> it's so much less efficient and in the way of you hands which always lead to random things you don't want
<Trevinho> Yeah... Especially when moving... I mean, I was always travelling with a mouse before. Now I can be free.
<seb128> duflu, lol, thanks ;-)
<Trevinho> duflu: and... For someone is also something else.... reddit docet :-)
 * duflu realizes only now his desktop "ThinkPad" USB keyboard has one too
<Trevinho> duflu: is that a full keyboard?
<Trevinho> I've the compact bluetooth one...
<duflu> Trevinho: ;)  https://support.lenovo.com/au/en/documents/migr-73183
<duflu> It's the keyboard of an X220 in an external chassis
<Trevinho> ah, ok... compact one then... I mean with no KP
<Laney> mooooooooooooorninggggggggg
<pitti> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<pitti> systemctl --user start laney.service
<Laney> Process: 10256 ExecStartPre=/bin/is-awake-yet (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> it's davmor2
<Laney> RUN
<Trevinho> Laney, pitti: LOL :-)
<willcooke> beep
<davmor2> Laney: I was gonna be nice and not find any issues with 16.10 or 14.04.5 but now you've made me think I need to take a closer look so all the incoming bugs willcooke can blame you for ;)
<Laney> pitti: good thanks! filled the pond at the allotment yesterday, hoping to attract some frogs/toads to keep the slugs down
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: and hopefully not too many mosquitos? :)
<Laney> oh davmor2 did I show you this cake I baked just for you?
<pitti> Laney: I didn't know that frogs drive out snails
<Laney> pitti: we're already at mosquito bankruptcy :P
<Laney> so the others say
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! We went to Berlin over the weekend for a wedding, it was nice (but lots of train travel again)
<Laney> awesome
<Laney> it's all about the Berlin weddings this month
<davmor2> Laney: hahahaha
<Laney> woah - last month, August already
<davmor2> Laney: I know I need to book some holiday at some point too
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke davmor2
<davmor2> morning seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<davmor2> hey willcooke you ping me on friday but I had the day off do you know what it was about save me digging through logs
<seb128> good! though a bit tired
<Laney> late night?
<Trevinho> Laney: alpha freeze is over  now, right?
<seb128> not really, but lot of house cleaning & small work (painting, etc) yesterday
<seb128> apparently that was more physical work that I though :p
<willcooke> happyaron, good afternoon!  Pls could you update your Trello board?  I added to NM Git tree issues.
<willcooke> davmor2, <processing>
<Laney> Trevinho: yes, why?
<Trevinho> Laney: there was that silo to land
<andyrock> morning all
<Trevinho> hi andyrock
<happyaron> willcooke: ok, doing
<willcooke> davmor2, The "Turn off secure boot" installer option.  But s_eb128 answered, so I think you're in the clear
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<davmor2> willcooke: ah cool thanks
<willcooke> anyone else getting lag on Freenode?  I think it's my internet connection though
<Laney> fast enough here ;-)
 * willcooke checks ISP status pages
<Laney> 01/08 09:20:07 [ctcp(willcooke)] PING
<Laney> 01/08 09:20:07 CTCP PING reply from willcooke:
<willcooke> so no lag there then
<Trevinho> ah, Laney actually it seems that things have been released... not merged though, sorry
<Laney> Trevinho: yeah that got published last week
<Trevinho> Laney: sorry... I didn't see the mails because of bad filters but yeah...
<Trevinho> so the fact that it wasn't merged worried me
<Laney> np
<willcooke> urgh.  When you think you've reached inbox zero, then you scroll the window up...
<duflu> Or in Thunderbird you have reached inbox zero and the summary says some non-zero number
<willcooke> ha!
<Trevinho> what happened to yakkety? Compiz fails to build there...
<Trevinho> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trevinho>  sbuild-build-depends-compiz-dummy : Depends: libgtk-3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Trevinho>                                      Depends: libmetacity-dev (>= 1:3.16.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Trevinho>                                      Depends: libwnck-3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<davmor2> Trevinho: upstart user session replaced with systemd but I would assume that would have no effect on the issue you see
<Trevinho> davmor2: no, I don't think so
<seb128> Trevinho, could be the new gtk in yakkety-proposed? Laney might know about known installability issue
<Laney> yes
<Laney> just wait a bit
<pitti> apport has failed yesterday and today too on gtk3 and openjdk uninstallability
<Laney> it's just because of the icon theme
<Laney> ...which I'm now copying
<Laney> also there's a pending MIR, but nothing here cares about that
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> copy-package to the archive is scary
 * Laney closes eyes and presses enter
<davmor2> Booooooooooom Did I hear the sound of a distant explosion from Laney's direction
<pitti> tedg: I like all the green checkmarks in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022/+packages !
<pitti> tedg: do you know what these two mean?
<pitti> Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound).
<pitti> Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location).
<seb128> pitti, the version missing usually means that the archive has a version that is not in the changelog
<seb128> pitti, that usually means somebody did a manual upload/dput and didn't get it commited to the vcs
<pitti> ah, thanks; and the "ready to build"?
<seb128> unsure about that one, usually it means the silo is ready to build but it has built in this case so I don't know
<seb128> or maybe there were changes to some of the merge requests and it needs a rebuild to pick those
<seb128> which would make sense because e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274526838/indicator-display_0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1_0.1+16.10.20160722-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> that revert a bugfix upload from yakkety
<Laney> don't see indicator-location in the ppa
<pitti> no, indicator-location... ^ that
<seb128> oh, sorry I misread
<seb128> so I guess somebody added that to the landing list
<pitti> perhaps tedg took it out to land it separately
<seb128> but didn't trigger a build for it since
<seb128> or added it to the silo
<seb128> but didn't do the build step yet
<Laney> weird
<Laney> it looks like it's in the build log though
<Laney> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1710/build/9/info/
<Laney> probably more efficient to ask a train person :)
<seb128> there are some error if you toggle debug in that log
<seb128> 2016-07-29 22:24:12,911 INFO Diffed xenial/indicator-location.
<seb128> 2016-07-29 22:24:12,911 DEBUG
<seb128> yakkety/indicator-location: Diff failed: No DSC found, was it ever built?
<Laney> it doesn't say that's an error
<Laney> ho hum!
<seb128> the DSC_URL is empty for it earlier in the log
<seb128> looks like it could be a citrain bug
<seb128> so yeah, better to ask on #ubuntu-ci-eng (or let ted sort it out)
<Laney> Trevinho: should be fixed now, please retry
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks
<Laney> no problemo homie
<tedg> pitti: seb128: We also need to put unity7 back in there, but I was waiting for their silo to land before rebuilding.
<tedg> Since we'd have to once it landed anyway.
<seb128> hey tedg, how are you?
<pitti> tedg: hey, good morning
<seb128> their silo landed on friday I think
<Trevinho> tedg: there were few changes to do, but yeah..
<tedg> Ah, cool. I didn't see it on Friday.
<tedg> I'll merge trunk and get that back up.
<Trevinho> tedg: merging trunk should be enough now
<pitti> tedg: I tested the current landing PPA on yakkety, and with it I only have the session indicator; presumably because the inidiator-common bits landed but not the corresponding unity7 bits?
<pitti> and I'm *really* missing my xeyes!
<Trevinho> pitti: I guess so... is ups that requires such indicators...
<Trevinho> pitti:  in the past it was the other way around... ups was saying "indicators, come here!" and they were started...
<Trevinho> now they're in "Wants"...
<pitti> they actually do seem to run in upstart, I just wonder why I can't see htem
<pitti> but I didn't really check much, deep in debugging netplan stuff today I'm afraid
<Trevinho> Not sure I prefer this way though... I mean, indicators won't probably change, but having unity not having the list of indicators it needs  was nicer
<pitti> why would it?
<pitti> we can make ubuntu-session.target Wants=indicator.target, and hook all indicators in there
<pitti> or have unity.service Wants=indicators.target, not sure what is more appropriate conceptually
<Trevinho> so we don't have to maintain the unity-panel-service.service (and lockscreen one), but instead it's up to indicators to come up when the service calls them
<pitti> but unity certainly should not individually enumerate all indicators?
<Trevinho> I agree
<Trevinho> tedg: ^ ?
<pitti> we should keep teh same conceptual structure as with the upstart jobs for now
<pitti> I mean, it's fine to change it of course, but preferrably not couple that structural change with the upstart->systemd transitino
<tedg> Well, no. We want unity-panel-service to queue a different set of indicators than for instnace unity8.
<tedg> So there can't be an "all indicators" target.
<pitti> so how is that done with upstart jobs?
<tedg> We only have the shared target for the after.
<pitti> I suppose an indicator-foo.conf has a "start on" condition for unity 7, 8, or both?
<tedg> pitti: We send a signal and everyone that is installed runs. Which is a problem. For instance on my machine right now I have two bluetooth indicators. gnome-bluetooth and indicator-bluetooth.
<pitti> I see
<tedg> There's a similar problem with indicator-network and nm-applet. U7 uses nm-applet and U8 uses indicator-network.
<tedg> Trevinho: In general, everything *is* backwards in systemd vs. Upstart. Upstart is event based while systemd is state based.
<pitti> so an indicator-foo package should add its .service to unity7.service.wants/ and/or unity8.service.wants/ ?
<pitti> right; in upstart you say "start" and let the "event avalanche" go lose; in systemd you say "this is the final state I want to have", and it starts transitive dependencies
<tedg> pitti: We could go that route, I went the route where unity-panel-service lists the ones it wants. And then U8 could do the same. That's where the decision is made organizationally.
<pitti> but this can (mostly) be mapped to each other
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah... I know that... But there are targets. And we could maybe make targets differently for u7/8 sharing what can be shared
<pitti> tedg: ok; indicator-foo package adding itself to wants.d/ is more decentralized and easier for new packages, with an explicit Wants= list in unity7 you have more control
<tedg> I don't think in this case decentralized is better, you'd want to add a package recommends/requires as well. They should go together.
<Trevinho> well, I think that's a different story honestly
<tedg> If someone wants to hack it, they can always add it to the wants directory.
<pitti> so for the "core" indicators a "forward" Wants= list, and auxilliary ones like indicator-multiload etc. could still use an indicators.target.wants.d/
<Trevinho> well those kind of indicators are app-indicators...
<Trevinho> So it doesn't apply to that
<tedg> Yeah, multiload won't work on U8.
<pitti> oh, ok
<pitti> well, you guys tell me what you want and I can then hopefully tell you how to model that :)
<seb128> static list sounds wrong
<Trevinho> I personally would prefer avoid keeping a list of indicators in unity7...
<tedg> seb128: You should tell debian you have issues with their control files :-)
<Trevinho> Although the debian/* bits could have those, I'd prefer avoiding touching th service files any time
<tedg> It seems to me that the service file should map to the control file. If it's "wants" there, it's "recommends".
<tedg> We don't have to list it in the service file per se.
<tedg> It could be done with a links file
<tedg> The state in systemd would be the same.
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> the panel would load third party system indicators if they are installed in the system location no?
<tedg> Have a links file that symlinks all of the indicator service files into the wants directory.
<tedg> They would have to add a symlink in the wants directory, then systemd would start them at the right time.
<seb128> k
<seb128> but then you have 2 systems for our indicators and for others
<seb128> that seems confusing
<tedg> Two systems? Two places to add symlinks depending on which desktop you're interested in.
<tedg> It allows for indicators to be in one and not the other.
<pitti> right now I don't see how indicator upstart jobs would not start in unity8; but I guess that's what you are trying to fix here
<seb128> sorry I though you guys were saying that the current mp has an coded list of indicators to start in unity7 code
<pitti> oh, /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-application.conf has a quirk for that
<seb128> pitti, easy ... right
<pitti> so right now an indicator package decides for itself where it wants to run
<seb128> indeed
<Trevinho> seb128: it has that
<seb128> which makes sense imho
<Trevinho> seb128: not in the code, but in the .service
<pitti> the corresponding model would be to ship a unity7.service.wants.d/ link but not a unity8.service.wants.d/
<tedg> pitti: Yes, it is a change, to make it so that people can easily have both installed.
<pitti> ... in indicator-application
<Trevinho> seb128: see https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/systemd-unit./+merge/300624 the ups service file
<seb128> right
<seb128> don't do that!
 * Laney plays the bisecting tune
 * tedg apparently fell off freenode, if someone replied, he missed it.
<seb128> wb tedg, no much reply no but you didn't ask a question either did you?
<seb128> "<tedg> pitti: Yes, it is a change, to make it so that people can easily have both installed." was what we got before you left the channel
<tedg> seb128: I just answered, no question: "seb128: The service job lists the ones it wants by default. Others can be added with symlinks in the wants directory."
<seb128> sorry if I created confusion, I didn't follow closely the start of the discussion
<seb128> but I think it makes more sense having the indicator packages to opt in for the desktop they wants by using symlinks in .wants dirs
<seb128> rather than having the panel service listing a defined static set
<seb128> I understand others can still do the .wants
<seb128> but you end up having different mechanisms in use depending of what indicator you look at then no?
<tedg> No, it's the same mechanism, we're just saying that unity7 should have a list of the ones it wants by default and unity8 should have a list of the ones it wants by default.
<tedg> So if u7 decides to drop nm-applet to go for indicator-network, that's a change in the u7 package, not an indicator-network and network-manager change.
<seb128> well, then e.g indicator-session doesn't have a .wants symlink for unity7 in its binary deb?
<seb128> so you end up having some debs including a symlinks and others not
<seb128> I mean there is no symlink for indicator-session
<tedg> Eh, kinda. I doubt there are many indicators that would have symlinks in them. Reality is that there aren't many non-core indicators other than app indicators.
<tedg> I can't think of any, but there probably is...
<seb128> I can't either, but nothing blocks a company to have a custom one on their installs
<seb128> I agree it's not a big deal in practice
<tedg> Correct, indicator-session doesn't encode who wants it. U7 and U8 encode that they want it.
<tedg> For instance, if we think of Xubuntu, they'd select indicators and make their own list.
<seb128> it feels like giving the decision power to the desktop maker and not the user
<seb128> also kylin and ubuntu might want a different set
<seb128> like they might not like our keyboard indicator
<seb128> then how do they opt out?
<seb128> I guess they need an override or a symlink in another dir?
<shookees> Hey all
<tedg> seb128: Not sure how kylin customizes, new package?
<seb128> tedg, that was a random invented example, but yeah they have a -settings with schemas overrides and such
<tedg> seb128: Sure, more asking because I really didn't know :-)
<tedg> seb128: I guess I don't see the set of indicators as a user config thing. They can tweek it with overrides and the such, and they can remove packages, but I dont' think it's a normal thing for a user to adjust.
<seb128> well it is but in practice we have "show this indicator" settings in u-c-c
<jbicha> Laney: could you rebuild the GTK 3.20 stuff in main from http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ I think I got all from universe
<seb128> which is bit stupid because it means we have the service active for users who don't use it
<Laney> jbicha: later on, or sooner if you give me a list :)
<seb128> jbicha, if you are the one who retried gnome-builder no point doing that it fails with the new vala, but you might want to merge 3.20 it should be trivial
<tedg> seb128: Yes. Miss the gsettings bridge for Upstart, even though we never got it into production, was a cool idea.
<jbicha> clutter-gtk gnome-sudoku gtkmm3.0 gtksourceview3 notification-daemon
<seb128> indeed
<Laney> done
<Laney> merci
<jbicha> thanks, yeah I syncd gnome-builder but it still needs a few more 3.20 stuff to build so...later this week
<seb128> tedg, anyway, as said I think either way is fine, so I should probably just shut up and let Trevinho tell you what he wants since he actually maintain unity and is the one giving you an ack or not ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, oh, the libpeas loader split went to debian? great
<jbicha> seb128: yes, Laney did most of the work, I just nudged it a bit when it got stuck
<seb128> nice
<tedg> pitti: So I tried moving the "wants" to a links file and it's complaining that the directory doesn't exist. Is there a way around that?
<Trevinho> Laney: I've a new SRU ready for xenial, when you have time please consider publishing that (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737)
<pitti> tedg: dh_links automatically creates links; how does your .links file look like and where/how does it fail?
<pitti> tedg: note that you need to specify absolute target paths in the .links file; dh_links will make them relative (that's a bit eww..)
<Laney> Trevinho: k, in a bit, poking inside the greeter atm
<Trevinho> Laney: no worries, take your time.... And there will be a yakkety landing coming in a bit too.
<tedg> pitti:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NgcB4kph/
<Trevinho> actually is there...
<pitti> tedg: can you show the line from the .links file here?
<tedg> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21764853/
<pitti> tedg: I think the second component can't be a dir, it needs to be a file; i. e. append foo.service to each line
<pitti> see man dh_link
<jbicha> Laney: could you retry the s390x builds from the list too?
<Laney> I retried all arches for the things you gave me
<pitti> tedg: or create them in the upstream build (which is conceptually better, but not that relevant if the packages only exist in ubuntu)
<Laney> unless ubuntu-build doesn't know about them
<Laney> there
<tedg> pitti: Ah cool, I was trying to take into Trevinho's concern that he'd like it to be in the packaging.
<jbicha> Laney: it looks like you need an unreleased ubuntu-dev-tools for s390x https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/changes
<Laney> yeah I got it
<seb128> jbicha, you might want to look at bug #1607663?
<ubot5> bug 1607663 in vino (Ubuntu) "vino-server does not autostart on Ubuntu-GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607663
<jbicha> thanks
<attente> Laney: is pidgin supposed to show up in the results when doing 'appstreamcli search pidgin'
<ricotz> TheMuso, hi, could you plan to cherry-pick this with the next pulseaudio sru for xenial? https://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/commit/?id=81d3eb84672726e61d46dcb429a73422f43b691c
<seb128> k, enough for today
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<willcooke> cya seb128
<seb128> night willcooke!
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, yo
<willcooke> night all
<TheMuso> ricotz: Sure seems harmless enough. Luckily I might be SRUing pulse once I track down a particular bug so will look at doing that. Do you have a bug to reference for that?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-02
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> there's a calendar that claims you might be doing some sponsoring today? because I have a few GNOME 3.20 stuff…
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I can sponsor
<jbicha> oh wait, that was yesterday
<jbicha> it's still Monday here!
<robert_ancell> Still, happy to sponsor anyday
<jbicha> ok, I have 3 things from today on the sponsoring overview
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no LP link in the gobject-introspection bug so I just marked it fixed released
<jbicha> oops, thanks
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you handle bug 1608567 and bug 1580007 too?
<ubot5> bug 1608567 in devhelp (Ubuntu) "Sync devhelp 3.20.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608567
<ubot5> bug 1580007 in eog (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.20" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580007
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks, for the packagekit transition, g-settings-daemon and libunity-webapps need no-change rebuilds
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> that's all for me tonight, I appreciate your sponsoring
<robert_ancell> jbicha, any time!
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> Hi
<qengho> Hi hihikiko.
<qengho> Whoa, my public IPv4 address is 1.something .
<qengho> You so crazy apnic.
<desrt> good morning!
 * desrt waits for 0.x.x.x to start being used
<desrt> it's cold and wet in NRW :(
<duflu> Hmm, depending on who you ask 0.6.6.6 is at Marina del Rey
<duflu> Los Angeles
<duflu> Or just nonexistent
<pitti> jbicha: hey Jeremy, how are you?
<pitti> jbicha: new gobject-introspection seems to break gjs: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gobject-introspection
<Trevinho> Morning!
<Trevinho> pitti: hey, are you able to de-queue this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 or should I ping someone from SRU team? :-)
<pitti> Trevinho: I can reject it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1
<pitti> if that's what you mean/sufficient
<Trevinho> pitti: no, sorry,.. not reject... approve I mean :-)
<Trevinho> dequeue in the good way :P
<pitti> heh
<pitti> ok, I'll look later
<Trevinho> pitti: thanks....
 * Trevinho fixes bugs in the mean time
<duflu> "Trevinho fixes bugs" _all_ the time
<Trevinho> duflu: No, I meant I fix the bugs themselves right now :-D
<duflu> Jolly good, regardless
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<pitti> hey willcooke and Laney!
<willcooke> morning pitti
<Trevinho> hi English men!
<willcooke> pip pip
<willcooke> It is raining.
<pitti> lies
<Trevinho> 29° here :-)
<davmor2> tallyho
<duflu> marvelous
<Laney> attente: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/yakkety/universe/issues/pidgin.html
<Laney> yeah, I'm cold this morning!
<Laney> got a long sleeved top on and everything
 * duflu hopes for pants too
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> let's not go crazy here
<Trevinho> Laney: any clue what happened inhttps://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 ?
<pitti> Trevinho: bug 1073488 and bug 1459671 are still open in y, please fix it there first (or mark the bugs as fixed with a comment)
<Laney> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1738/landing-053-yakkety/excuses.html
<ubot5> bug 1073488 in compiz (Ubuntu) "window management - if a window is always on top, it will always get focus after switching between workspaces" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073488
<ubot5> bug 1459671 in compiz (Ubuntu) "focus goes to the wrong window on multi window applications" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459671
<Laney> not really
<pitti> Laney: another candiate for re-running with --all-proposed?
<Laney> how do you tell that?
<Laney> just hope? :)
<pitti> Laney: because Saviq has asked me to do that about 5 times for other silos :)
<Laney> heh
<pitti> Qt 5.6 + new KDE entanglement
<Laney> let me try it, I want the practice
<Laney> and retrying for silos is hard
<pitti> it's not that hard
<pitti> Laney: yes, please do
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, release there is pending... .britney failed for some reason...
<pitti> Laney: Ctrl+R on snakefruit on --ci-train should get you there :)
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I saw them... But... what's that?
<Laney> pitti: I did it, found the support in r-a-r
<larsu> pitti: hi! travisci only has trusty, but I'd really like to add a pkg-config check for systemd (we need variables from /usr/share/pkg-config/systemd.pc) to cockpit's configure. Is there any way I can install that package (from a later release maybe)  without breaking everything?
<larsu> or was systemd packaged somewhere else back then?
<larsu> morning everyone else  as well :)
<pitti> larsu: curious timing -- https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ubuntu/systemd/+packages has a build which enables the "systemd" binary package (for a completely different reason)
<Laney> hey larsu!
<pitti> larsu: however, this isn't a stable PPA, it's possible that this gets SRUed at some point or abandonded entirely
<larsu> ooooh!
<pitti> larsu: but I suggest to add hardcoded fallback paths if it isn't available
<pitti> larsu: I haven't tried backporting to trusty, as not much would work really; but if it's just a chroot it might not  be too bad
<larsu> pitti: I really only need the .pc file
<larsu> we have a fallback path now, but it just bit us because we forgot the systemd build dep somewhere
<larsu> and packages got screwed
<larsu> would be nice if configure could catch things like that...
<larsu> hi Laney! How are you?
<Laney> preeeeeeetty pretty good
<larsu> ha, nice to hear!
<Trevinho> hey larsu how is it your new life? :-)
<larsu> hi Trevinho :)
<larsu> great, totally different from before!
<larsu> how are you?
<Laney> thought you might be on a honeymoon
<Laney> WAIT
<Laney> NOT GOOD
<Trevinho> larsu: not too bad, travelling a lot across my country... Moving from a seaplace to mountains :-)
<Laney> i forgot what i was doing yesterday and it SUCKS
<seb128> those who are yakkety with a laptop, does the "don't suspend on lid close" option works for you? (got a report saying it doesn't work anymore, wonder if that's a sytemd regression)
<Trevinho> seb128: don't trust them... They're just conspirators!
<seb128> lol
<larsu> Laney: we stayed in the area north of Berlin for a week after the wedding, but had to go back to work this week
<Trevinho> hey seb128 by the way :-)
<seb128> hey Trevinho ;-)
<larsu> bonjour seb128!
<Laney> just tried, did not suspend
<seb128> sorry ignored IRC mostly this morning, I was not feeling well yesterday evening so got some extra sleep and then started head down in debugging what I was doing yesterday
<seb128> Laney, k, thanks
<seb128> I don't understand those bugs :-/
<seb128> we have a few reports of reverse issues in xenial
<seb128> machine not suspending on lid close when there a no inhibitors
<seb128> well, reassigning to systemd anyway
<seb128> the userspace didn't change
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, did you see bug #1574324? It has quite some activity and people tried and apparently it's due to an Ubuntu patch, would be nice if you could have a look
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<seb128> it's assigned to you but I'm unsure if you noticed or if it went to launchpad spambox
<Trevinho> Oh... I hate you launchpad timeouts! Especially just after you wrote a so nice SRU test case.... :-/
<davmor2> Trevinho: here borrow my I hate you launchpad hammer, it won't fix it but you'll feel much better after hitting it with the hammer ;)
 * Trevinho grabs it and hits...
<seb128> :-/
 * Trevinho doesn't feel better yet.... Hits again.
<seb128> launchpad is having issues
<seb128> I wonder if that's the daily few minutes hickups for live updates they do
<Trevinho> let's hope tha
<Trevinho> t
<seb128> k, just worked on the tag I was trying to add
<seb128> so hopefully it's back to normal
<Trevinho> yeah, it works aagainnnnn
<Trevinho> I believe davmor2's hammer actually really worked :-). Thanks.
<Trevinho> Laney: are the silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 failures something we should care about, or can we publish it? Since it's something unity8 related, which... Doesn't seem affected by us at all.
<Laney> Trevinho: it's running, might as well just wait
<Trevinho> Laney: it failed again :-(
<Laney> it's still running
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<Trevinho> ah, ok sorry... Maybe bileto shown the old one as the result for the current one
<Trevinho> since it gives the failed state.
<Laney> guess so
<Laney> don't know why it doesn't show it as in progress
<Trevinho> it did for a while (when I restarted it), then it went back to failed....
<Trevinho> maybe it's pocking the wrong thing.
<Trevinho> poking*
<Laney> man
<Laney> these tests take a long time
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/yakkety/amd64/
<Laney> doesn't look that hopeful ¬_¬
<Laney> andyrock: can you make bug #1564375 sru compliant please?
<ubot5> bug 1564375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unity should take display scaling into account to avoid placement of desktop icons under launcher" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564375
<andyrock> sure
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> and hi!
<tjaalton> Trevinho: hi, can you tell me if bug 1430888 belongs to compiz or not? :)
<ubot5> bug 1430888 in compiz (Ubuntu) "DRI_PRIME with radeon/intel windows do not draw" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430888
<tjaalton> just moved it there
 * Trevinho checks
<Trevinho> tjaalton: I wouldn't say not if it doesn't happe in multi-monitor mode
<Trevinho> tjaalton: is something not happening in other WMs?
<tjaalton> I haven't tested, but cert are testing this on intel+amd hybrids now
<tjaalton> not that I have hw for this either
<tjaalton> Trevinho: apparently xfce at least works better
<jbicha> pitti: gjs 1.45.4-1 was broken before the gobject-introspection update, I was hoping the update might help
<Laney> Trevinho: meh, this time it really did fail
<Trevinho> still same issue?
<Trevinho> what should we do?
<Laney> it looks more real
<jbicha> pitti: I had autopkgtest.u.com test a pkg in my PPA yesterday and I'm curious where I could find the results…
<Laney> Saviq: is https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-053/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160802_102733@/log.gz something you know about?
<Laney> that's with all-proposed
<Saviq> Laney, "Connection to 10.220.46.222 closed by remote host.
<Saviq> ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed. Retrying in 3 seconds..."
<Laney> qmluitests.sh FAIL non-zero exit status 2
<Saviq> Laney, ah yes, two segfaults, fix coming in silo 73
<Saviq> Laney, bug #1607686
<ubot5> bug 1607686 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "testWizard and testShellWithPin crashes on yakkety-proposed with Qt 5.6.1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607686
<Laney> merci
<jbicha> pitti: actually, I see that's the old gjs, I'm retrying the new one
<jbicha> because I think it worked yesterday when I tried locally
<pitti> jbicha: new gjs fails as well, though (TypeError: Everything.test_array_struct_out is not a function)
<seb128> new nautilus!
<seb128> Laney, did you get menus to work with the new codebase?
<Laney> you mean menubar?
<Laney> well, the answer is no, i'll work on that in the future if it's really necessary
<seb128> right
<seb128> k, I was just curious
<seb128> we hit that as  blocker previous cycle and I was surprised the patch wasn't bigger so I was wondering if you resolved it just decided to land anyway
<Trevinho> Laney: just ensure the unity integration one works though, otherwise there might be troubles with devices and friends
<seb128> nautilus updates are fun ;-)
 * Trevinho ported that already in the past
<Laney> well, it is applied :)
<Laney> go test it
<seb128> right, some of the patches can be rescue from the xenial update we did before reverting
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney goes the robert_ancell way ;-)
<seb128> I guess now is a good time to break things and have user workflow changes
<Laney> It's the way of omgz feature freeze in two weeks, it's okay to fix stuff later on, especially in the first release
<seb128> right
 * Laney wibbles
<seb128> that's the path to not fixing things and having regressions in release as well...
<Laney> haha
<seb128> but I guess we are going to just have to deal without menubars if we want to update nautilus
<Laney> thanks man, you're doing me good
<seb128> so it's a reasonable choice
<seb128> well, Lars spent over a month on the menubar things and didn't manage to get it down
<seb128> done
<seb128> sorry, didn't mean it as a judgement on our work
<seb128> I just think it's not easily doable and going to be costy in resources if we want to do it
<seb128> and you know it goes, I doubt anyone is going to be able to block a few weeks for that
<seb128> but let's see, somebody might
<seb128> but let's see, somebody might make lie
<seb128> +me
<seb128> same I guess for having the new version using CSD under unity?
<Laney> no
<Laney> i did that
<seb128> nice :-)
<seb128> thanks!
 * desrt sneezes loudly
<jhodapp> willcooke, hey, you around?
<willcooke> jhodapp, hey
<jhodapp> willcooke, would you have a few mins today to chat about media-hub on the desktop? There's new development that your team will be interested in
<willcooke> jhodapp, sure - got a meeting in 20 mins, so if you're free now we can chat?
<jhodapp> I am free, let me get a hangout started
<willcooke> jhodapp, got one here:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<qengho> Oh man.
<willcooke> qengho, late night?
<qengho> willcooke: Yep. Also, meeting time.
<willcooke> lots of people out again today, so won't take long
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  2 15:30:21 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock (out), attente, desrt(out),  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron(out), hikiko(sick), laney, qengho, seb128(maybe out), sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<FJKong> yeah
<willcooke> Might as well burn through this...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> 1. [BUG:1521116] session dialog doesn't close on first "esc" use
<willcooke> 2. [BUG:1564375] Unity should take display scaling into account to
<willcooke> avoid placement of desktop icons under launcher
<willcooke> 3. [BUG:1459671] focus goes to the wrong window on multi window applications
<willcooke> 4. [BUG:1073488] window management - if a window is always on top, it
<willcooke> will always get focus after switching between workspaces
<willcooke> 5. [BUG:1608480] When a window semi-maximized the decorator should
<willcooke> show "Unmaximize" button.
<willcooke> 6. Bug triaging and reviews as usual
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> merge proposal for gtk-mir refresh (thanks anpok for his good work there)
<attente> still continuing the apparmor dconf work
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente, good stuff
<willcooke> attente, btw - spoke to k_gunn - he said he's seen a few problems with Mir demo server on Y - so most likely not a problem specific to you
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke>  - back from 2 weeks of holiday in Esperantujo, and larsu's wedding
<willcooke>  - still on CEST (until August 16)
<willcooke>  - cleared out email backlog, but currently don't have access to some older mails (due to fastmail snafu).  If I missed something important, please resend.
<willcooke>  - restarted the snappy dconf work with the new design discussed during Gtk hackfest
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: dgadomski
<attente> ok, thanks. yeah, upgrading to y's been a bit of a headache
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> checking 2 new issues:
<dgadomski> * gnome-settings-daemon "Could not switch the monitor configuration could not set the configuration for CRTC 635" introduced by a recent apt upgrade
<dgadomski> * bug #1607815
<ubot5> bug 1607815 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After suspend, connected to wifi but wifi indicator not showing signal strength" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607815
<dgadomski> * plus continue working on bug #1598183
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> dgadomski, might be worth syncing with happyaron (when he's around) re: bug 1607815
<dgadomski> willcooke: thanks, will do that
<willcooke> I think he might have a fix, or know a something about it
<willcooke> (or maybe not, but worth asking)
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> * sogou IM bug: first open IM will be slower on loading skin.
<FJKong> * Qt memory leak using QPixmap
<FJKong> * Memory leak between QML and Qt C++, when using ResourceImageProvider
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<FJKong> got the phone
<FJKong> by the way
 * larsu didn't see willcooke at his wedding :P
<willcooke> Oh!  Asesome!
<FJKong> it's BQ phone not Meizu
<willcooke> FJKong, bah.  Oki, that will have to do for now, we can see if we can get you one in person at the sprint in Oct
<FJKong> no pro
<willcooke> larsu, check the background verrrry carefully
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. More Ubuntu Kylin work transition stuff
<willcooke> 2. Phone IM discussions
<willcooke> 3. zfs work at Debian
<willcooke> 4. NM bugs
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Helped to release Alpha 2 - poked people and wrangled the cdimage machine.
<Laney> • Worked some more on the asgen, started to poke at translated package descriptions, shelved for ...
<Laney> • Started to release GTK 3.20 - lots of bits uploaded to yakkety-proposed, all currently blocked at least until a unity-greeter bug is fixed (mt_erry is investigating - I helped out by ***bisecting*** gtk to find where the issue first appeared). More 3.20 uploads to do, still ongoing work.
<larsu> willcooke: haha :)
<Laney> • Investigated a britney regression, experienced a race condition with p_itti when fixing it (we both did).
<Laney> •
<Laney> 🚾
<Laney> empty bullet point
<Laney> that is art
<willcooke> thanks Laney  :)
<Laney> it says something about the futility of life
 * pitti will learn how to use git, sorry :)
<Laney> HEY
<Laney> stop defeating my highlight defeaters
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: qengho
<pitti> I was about to say "good bye, see you in two weeks"
<qengho> * Still fixing last week's chromium security debs. Had to roll-back Ubuntu tool/library usage instead of in-tree. RIP yasm, harfbuzz, re2, opus.  Still one bug in precise: libatomic Depends not available. Ugh.
<qengho> I plan to give T+ to #ssecurity and worry about Precise after.
<qengho> I could use some wider testing, if anyone has a chance. ppa:canonical-chromium-builds/stage
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
 * willcooke makes a note to pimp the ppa
<qengho> ^ Much of that library shuffling was my attempt to get closet to what Debian is doing.
<qengho> Thanks.
<willcooke> thx qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • snappy
<seb128> ∘ looked at how the xdg-open integration is supposed to work/played with it/found some issues and started looking at the needed changes
<seb128> ∘ submitted some easy fixes to snapcraft on github to get familiar with the upstream workflow
<seb128> ∘ refreshed some of the desktop snaps to use the shared desktop launcher and get working translations
<seb128> ∘ spent some time looking at locales handling details in ubuntu and how that can be transfered to snaps
<seb128> ∘ discussions & reading about the topics discussed in heidelberg
<seb128> ∘ helped some contributors to get their snaps working
<seb128> • investigated a lightdm/unity-greeter regression in 16.04 and helped testing the fix
<seb128> • some NEW reviews
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> - LibreOffice 5.2.0 rc4 yakkety for prereleases ppa
<willcooke> - LibreOffice 5.2.0 rc4 as snap
<willcooke> - LibreOffice 5.1.5 xenial for fresh and 5.1 ppa
<willcooke> - security stuff
<willcooke> - upstream dev mentoring and some marketing input
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Finally working out a clean solution for merging profile data for a11y-profile-manager so one profile will support multiple desktop environments.
<willcooke> * Started debugging a pulse bluetooth bug related to ubuntu-touch patches.
<willcooke> * Tried running unity8/mir on yakkety with a radeon card. Not sure if yakkety has the latest packages, but it logs in at least...
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups: Started making a snap of CUPS, got CUPS to build and daemon and CUPS web administration interface to work, for actual printing cups-filters needs to get added.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Modifiationsto make cups-filters snappable.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students through their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Done a new compiz / unity landing in yakkety with various fixes
<Trevinho> · Prepared a new landing for unity / compiz in yakkety
<Trevinho> · Prepared a new SRU (in queue now) for Compiz / unity in xenial to fix major crashes and bugs (with some self-healing too)
<Trevinho> · Fixed a crash when using shadows for shaped windows (chrome) with some more cleanups too
<Trevinho> · Fixed a possible new crash in unity window views
<Trevinho> · Improved andy's branch to change the window state button texture and logic on partially maximized windows.
<Trevinho> · Various compiz/unity reviews
<Trevinho> · Made bugs SRU compliant
<Trevinho> · Two days of holidays
<Trevinho>  /eof
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Snappy sprint
<willcooke> - LightDM SRU fixes
<willcooke> - Started snapd-glib library
<willcooke> - Working on paid snap support in GNOME Software
<willcooke> - Sponsorship
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-08-02 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> I'm in London tomorrow for a few meetings.  Let me know if you need anything doing.
<willcooke> Had a meeting with Design yesterday - Y assets are scheduled for delivery before EOM
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?
<seb128> not me
<Trevinho> nope
<willcooke> going in 20.....19....
 * qengho has nothing.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  2 15:47:10 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-08-02-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
 * Trevinho leaves too... See you tomorrow.
 * qengho Zzz.
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> Trevinho, have a nice evening!
<seb128> night qengho
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> willcooke,
<willcooke> hi hikiko
<hikiko> sorry I missed it
<hikiko> can I write my bullets now or too late?
<willcooke> hikiko, np, I thought you were off sick still
<willcooke> hikiko, fire away
<hikiko> - changes for moving windows in u7 (+oem stuff)
<hikiko> - investigating the nouveau driver bug (not much progress here yet)
<hikiko> - reviewed shadows
<hikiko> eof
<hikiko> I was back today :)
<hikiko> thanks
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<seb128> hey hikiko! you were sick? :-( hope you feel better
<seb128> willcooke ctrl-W with the wrong focus I bet
<willcooke> bingo
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> IRC clients shouldn't close tabs on ctrl-W
<seb128> or ask for confirmation
<hikiko> seb128, I was a bit, I am now feeling much better just a little stomach ache :) thanks :)
<seb128> great!
<Sweet5hark1> re
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweet5hark1> good, good. Was at the doc -- took a bike to get home, because the weather is really nice today.
<seb128> nice, hope you are doing alright though!
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: wrt doc: nothing serious, just a checkup.
<seb128> k
<Sweet5hark1> desrt: so uhmm, Canada is really into recursive islanding? http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/subsubsub-island-on-victoria-island
<Laney> night!
<seb128> night Laney!
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> will be late tomorrow as will be on the train
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: oh, forgot something in the weekly report libreoffice 5.4.0.4 failed on yakkety first: a failing integration test on both i386 and amd64 -- first seen on the ppa builder so I did a local rebuild -- which was fine. Rebuilding on the ppa succeeded then too on both platforms.
<Sweet5hark1> still curious. then again we have a new gcc now on yakkety it seems, so it a new game altogether anyway.
<Sweet5hark1> anyway, me is off for dinner (and hunting some pokemons then maybe). might look back in later in the evening.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, k, thanks,enjoy dinner!
<Sweet5hark1> re
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: any progress on your theming problem?
<Sweet5hark1> ochosi: wanted to look into it tonight -- so far was busy with finalizing 5.2 on snap and yakkety ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-03
<hikiko> ηι
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi duflu
<duflu> It must be morning somewhere
<hikiko> here :)
<hikiko> 08:50:55
<duflu> I suspected as much
<hikiko> haha
<Trevinho> Good morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<hikiko> hey seb128 Trevinho
 * desrt yawns
<hikiko> and desrt :)
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hello hikiko and seb128 and maybe also Trevinho :)
<Laney> saulton homoj
<seb128> howdy Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good! you?
<Laney> blue sky is back
<seb128> did you recover from your neck injury btw?
<Laney> seems better
<seb128> it's 19°C grey and raining here :-/
<Laney> i went climbing on monday and it didn't get bad again
<Laney> so fingers crossed
<seb128> great
<seb128> don't cross the fingers too much while climbing, might give you a less good grip :p
<Laney> :D
<Laney> seb128: can you promote https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland-protocols/+bug/1607753 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607753 in wayland-protocols (Ubuntu) "[MIR] wayland-protocols" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> thankssssssSSSSsssSSSssSSSss
<seb128> yw!
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<Laney> really good it seems!
<seb128> he's probably making some pizza with Trevinho
<seb128> italians!
<seb128> :-)
<andyrock> hehehe I'm not sprinting with Trevinho anymore XD
<seb128> sad
<Trevinho> Eh... Yeah.. They were good times
<willcooke> wifi now doesnt work at all in the office for me
<willcooke> seb128, same issue as I had at the hotel ^ :(
<willcooke> time to change the wifi card again I think
<Laney> jbicha: Want to review a gnome-session 3.20.2 package?
<Laney> pwetty pwease
<Laney> I'm not sure about how the wayland stuff there goes together
<jbicha> Laney: ok, I had been procrastinating doing that update
<Laney> jbicha: something (gnome-shell?) ends up wanting it now
<Laney> pushing in 5 minutes
<Laney> need to freshen the changelog
<Laney> hmm
<jbicha> Laney: there's some issues with ssh-agent but I don't know if newer software version fixed it https://bugs.debian.org/804703
<ubot5> Debian bug 804703 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring: The race with SessionManager initialization" [Normal,Open]
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2016-June/004046.html
<Laney> jbicha: for Ubuntu that's all in systemd now, would be worth testing for you
 * Laney makes a note to update session-migration
<jbicha> hmm, ssh is working fine for me today so I dunno
<Laney> jbicha: ok, pushed
<jbicha> onboard doesn't do well with wayland :(
<Laney> :<
<jbicha> Laney: looks good, built and seems to run fine with GNOME and GNOME on Wayland
<Sweet5hark> heya, all! LibreOffice 5.2.0 is out! As a snap too!
<seb128> willcooke, that's an annoying one :-/ Did you ever end up testing on a live image?
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: +1
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well done!
<Laney> jbicha: nice, thanks
<Laney> one of the new things in there is proper journal logging
<seb128> we might want to look a gnome-logs again this cycle!
<Laney> glib got some stuff too
<Laney> didn't look at it yet
<seb128> what does it change?
<Laney> logging apis for the journal
<seb128> makes things listed with the name of the app that print them?
<Laney> you can do structured stuff too
<seb128> because we sort of already had everything !upstartjob going to the journal it seems
<seb128> at least every time I lookd for some log I find them there already in xenial
<Laney> from gnome-session?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> that gets nicer with 3.20
<Laney> and then app authors can use the new apis to do it nicer still
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.49/glib-Message-Logging.html#g-log-structured
<seb128> ah, that has to do with the catalog thing
<seb128> I was just reading a bit about that earlier
<seb128> they added access to it in snappy's log-observer interface
<seb128> cool
 * seb128 has gnome-logs snapped worked under strong confinement with that
<ximion> Laney: compiling asgen with LDC shows some interesting performance differences...
<ximion> in general it looks like gdc creates much faster code (with a few exceptions where LDC beats GDC by a large margin) - the more recent druntime version of LDC apparently also reduces the memory usage a lot
<ximion> all in all, annoying: you apparently can't get all the good things :P
<willcooke> seb128, @ live image - yeah, same issue.  Must be hardware related
<seb128> looks like it
<willcooke> some odd combination of this card and whatever we use for wifi access points.  Works "fine" at home
<Laney> ximion: so sticking with gdc?
<ximion> Laney: I am thinking about it - GDC has better optimizers, but also a terribly old standard library and runtime
<ximion> I need to do proper benchmarks on this
<seb128> yeah :-/
<ximion> maybe the speed advantages and disadvantages cancel each other out ^^
<ximion> on my (more powerful) development system, I don't notice much of a difference
<ximion> all effects I saw were on the slower deployment machine
<ximion> Laney: what's missing for Ubuntu to use asgen?
<Laney> same
<Laney> langpack and translation
<ximion> uh, things I don't know much about...
<Laney> you know about translations
<Laney> it's the same in debian
<ximion> GLib has all the functions necessary to read .mo files though :)
<Laney> will do it once gnome 3.20 is pushed in
<ximion> great :)
<ximion> I just added some code to reduce the statistics bloat a little
<ximion> in a more distant future, we could simply cut of the data after a certain point in time
<Laney> you can compress it
<Laney> like rrd does
<jbicha> Laney: you remember how we built webkit yesterday? well someone bumped the libwebp soname today
<Laney> too busy crying over ssh-agent
<jbicha> I rebooted and ssh-agent isn't cooperating here either
<jbicha> I guess I unfortunately caught it at a good moment earlier
<Laney> brb
<seb128> time for some tennis here, bbl
<Laney> jbicha: seems like it's a borked zshrc for me
<jbicha> you don't use bash?
<Laney> <- hipster
<jbicha> ok, I'm using bash and I seem to have the ssh-agent bug now but I didn't earlier today
<jbicha> but the Debian bug report said there was a race so that may be why it works some times
<Laney> there's a bug in the new gpg-agent.service
<Laney> this is systemd user stuff
<Laney> it combined with a bug in my zshrc
<Laney> to make a second ssh agent get started
<Laney> night
<kyrofa> Ah, I love the new scrollbars in xenial. So much better than 14.04
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-04
<desrt> hello peeps
<desrt> hey seb :D
<seb128> hey desrt & desktopers
<desrt> woh.  double notify for me, in one line.
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, back from London? ;-)
<willcooke> hey seb128.  Yeah.  But I forgot to buy a car park ticket. Oops
<willcooke> Have to pay a 60 GBP fine.  Grrr
<seb128> :-/
<willcooke> Normally I buy the ticket with the app from the platform, but this time I was, erm
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> I was catching Pokemon
<seb128> lol
<seb128> need to install it, want to give a try
<seb128> though I'm unsure if that wouldn't be a mistake
<willcooke> If you live in the countryside, then it's kinda sucky
<willcooke> when I was walking around yesterday lunchtime it was amazing
<willcooke> things everywhere
<seb128> now I know why you planned the day trip to London! :p
<willcooke> ha!
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<seb128> TheMuso, how are you?
<seb128> happyaron, hey, unsure if you saw but nm/applet 1.2.4 updates are out ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: yes
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> just went we SRUed the previous one, good timing :p
<seb128> went->when
<seb128> happyaron, btw did you have the .2 update for the applet/did you plan to SRU that?
<Laney> meow
<happyaron> I've prepared the applet, but think have the newer one is better? It's not complicate to update to it.
 * TheMuso -> EOD. Later folks.
<seb128> hey, what's up?
<seb128> TheMuso, night
<seb128> TheMuso, btw did you see bug #1574324 it's assigned to you and I pinged you the other day
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<seb128> happyaron, right, the applet update just fix some segfaults so we might as well directly go for that one
<willcooke> seb128, yeah we just talked about it - TheMuso is investigating
<seb128> willcooke, k, I assume he was since there was something similar mentioned in the meeting, would be good to ack that on the bug my commenting/changing it to in progress rather than just ignoring it though ;-)
<seb128> well that was for TheMuso rather ^
<willcooke> seb128, TheMuso +1
<TheMuso> Yep, I tend to just start doing things... Will update now.
<Laney> hi seb128 and willcooke
<Laney> and TheMuso and happyaron !
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> morning Laney
<happyaron> morning
<happyaron> almost EOD for me...
<Laney> you should shift to UK time
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> getting some sleep before you patch pilot round tomorrow? ;-)
 * seb128 just opened his indicator to see what time it is in China and noticed your name in the next events :p
<seb128> m_vo today, though I've a feeling he's too busy for that!
<seb128> there is even a n-m item for you ;-)
<seb128> good stack of desktopish items in fact in the queue :-/
 * seb128 should try to do a sponsoring shift in the next days
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> any chance to get firefox moved to from proposed to release despite the build-failures https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/48.0+build2-0ubuntu1
<ricotz> it is getting quite outdated there
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> that's a question for chriscoulson
<seb128> but I don't think we have issues with having things blocked in yakkety-proposed until they get fixed
<ricotz> he mentioned once that build-failures on lower priority archs should not prevent it from transitioning
<seb128> we are going to need to sort that out before release though
<seb128> right
<seb128> not everybody agrees with that statement though
<seb128> and britney doesn't have that concept of regressions which are ok
<seb128> best way out is for somebody who cares about having the package updated to provide a patch fixing the build
<ricotz> ok, I would assume firefox is special here and having release two versions behind (even older than in xenial) seems not good
<seb128> well it's yakkety
<ricotz> alright, let see if chris wants to act on it since you pinged him ;)
<seb128> it's not meant to be used in production systems and it's not like the package was not available
<seb128> he's not on this channel/on IRC it seems
<seb128> not going to work
<seb128> I think he has too much to do anyway
<ricotz> development machine should mean insecure ;P
<seb128> probably a better chance to try to see if doko or infinity are interested in helping
<ricotz> oh, I see
<seb128> they are the ones who care most about those archs usually
<ricotz> I will let chris know if he is around
<seb128> and said in the past that they are happy to help fixing those builds issues
<seb128> or rather than they prefer to help when needed that to see the archs ignored
<seb128>  
<seb128> other topic
<seb128> willcooke, is there a recommended trello way to deal with old items? I guess normal workflow would be to have a board active for a specific iteration/project so that would not been an issue, but we tend to use the same boards over longer periods and things stack in done ... I'm wondering if it would make sense to have a "done this $iteration (=week?)" and archive or something
<doko> Sweet5hark1, are you planning a lo upload in the near future?
 * Laney needs a pitti
 * Laney yodels out of the window
<seb128> willcooke, I'm thinking that I could use the trello board to track my week work and make my meeting summary (replacing my tomboy note) but the "done" list include olds and new items which is a bit suboptimal
<Laney> * pitti has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> lol
<seb128> summoning power!
<willcooke> seb128, what I tend to do is have a "done" column, and keep things in done for a few weeks in case I need to refer back to them, and then archive them once I'm happy they are really done.  Archiving them means you can still get at them if you need to, but they don't get in the way
<seb128> hum
<Laney> gpg-agent systemd service is buggy
<seb128> I guess that would work
 * Laney is trying fixes but not convinced they are right
<Laney> oh well, can fix it again when he comes back
<seb128> cards are in order usually so it should be easy enough to see the list of the week
<seb128> Laney, you can maybe try asking on #debian-systemd what they think?
<seb128> or ask here but unsure we have much systemd experts around
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<Laney> seb128: good idea
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> there's too many things providing ssh agents
<seb128> which makes difficult to know which one should be used?
<Trevinho> ah, almost forgetting... Hey people...
<Laney> nah it's handled
<andyrock> hey seb128, do you know why online-accounts integration is complety broken
<Laney> but not for the gpg-agent case, need to add it there
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<andyrock> i mean is it just a bug ?
<andyrock> or something else? :)
<Trevinho> I would love to fix that to... Having gnome-calendar is a no-sense without being able to sync google acccounts
<Laney> works for me
<Laney> it's not the most solid part of the desktop though
<Laney> -> mardy for questions about that stack
<andyrock> so it's just a bug...
<Laney> in the sense that it's a thing which is meant to work
<Laney> if it doesn't work then it is a bug
<andyrock> but I don't see how gnome-online-accounts can talk with ubuntu-online-accounts
<Laney> it's ubuntu online accounts
<Laney> -> e-d-s -> gnome-calendar
<andyrock> eds?
<andyrock> evolution?
<Laney> related
<Trevinho> Laney: weird... I tried in a new install to setup a google sync, and no way.... I can't add new calendars  there
<andyrock> but all the others gnome-online-accounts are broken
<seb128> good morning Trevinho & andyrock!
<Trevinho> hi seb128, good morning too!
<andyrock> good morning seb128
<seb128> andyrock, we don't use gnome-online-accounts in Unity
<seb128> what is not working?
<andyrock> yeah but would be nice to do so :P
<Trevinho> seb128: I can't just add my google calendars...
<seb128> how so?
<Trevinho> Never been able
<seb128> we have ubuntu-online-account
<andyrock> i mean my online accounts do nothing
<Trevinho> I thought it was a known issue
<seb128> Trevinho, ? in u-c-c -> online you can add a google account
<seb128> that includes calendar
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> you need to restart your session to have e-d-s picking it up though
<seb128> which is a known issue
<andyrock> seb128: yeah but  gnome-apps uses gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> or at least restart e-d-s
<seb128> andyrock, which ones? e-d-s and empathy have backends for goa and uoa
<seb128> gnome-calendar uses eds not online accounts
<Sweet5hark1> doko: yes, planning to upload RSN.
<seb128> shotwell uses uoa
<andyrock> shotwell does not work neither
<seb128> define "not work"
<andyrock> does nothing
<seb128> what are you trying to od?
<andyrock> does not import pictures
<Trevinho> seb128: I can't see my calendars there, nor I can add new events to these
<seb128> that has nothing to do with accounts
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have a google account configured in ucc online?
<seb128> is calendar enabled for it?
<Trevinho> Yeah, no calendar is shown as customer though
<andyrock> seb128: i don't see calendar in the list
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/uoa.png
<andyrock> just "photos search plugin", "shotwell" , "google drive search plugin"
<Trevinho> seb128: I've only these  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wW4sJGMQ/
<andyrock> same for me
<Trevinho> This is in a clean xenial install
<andyrock> i have "contacts" too in Y
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, dpkg -l | grep account-plugin-google
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, dpkg -l | grep evolution-data-server-uoa
<Trevinho> seb128: there they are
<seb128> Trevinho, the eds as well?
<Trevinho> ok second no
<seb128> that's your issue
<andyrock> evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's the gnome one
<seb128> you need -uoa for ubuntu/unity
<andyrock> i don't have it
<seb128> that's your issue
<andyrock> $ sudo apt-get install evolution-data-server-uoa
<andyrock> Reading package lists... Done
<andyrock> Building dependency tree
<andyrock> Reading state information... Done
<andyrock> E: Unable to locate package evolution-data-server-uoa
<andyrock> ops sorry wanted to pastebin
<seb128> oh
<seb128> wait, did we undo that split?
<andyrock> no idea but this is a clean X
<Trevinho> it's not possible to find that package at all
<Trevinho> -ubuntu maybe?
<seb128> sorry it's evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<seb128> hum
<duflu> Is there a guideline on whether things in main should build-dep things in universe?
<Trevinho> Oh, it conflicts with mir session
<seb128> duflu, they should build-dep on things they need to build
<duflu> seb128: OK, so it would just be more polished, but not required, to stay in main?
<Trevinho> so maybe that was removed because I installed the mir session?
<seb128> Trevinho, talk to mardy
<seb128> Trevinho, likely
<Trevinho> err, the unity8-mir session
<andyrock> nope
<seb128> I think the touch accounts are slightly incompatible
<andyrock> i never installed mir
<Trevinho> my install isn't purel clean, so... But I 'd like to check on fresh install... Since I think I tried that on my first install and it wasn't working too
<seb128> duflu, I don't understand the question. You can Build-Depends on something in universe only if it doesn't lead to a binary in main to get a runtime depends on something in universe
<duflu> seb128: Great, thanks, good to know
<seb128> yw
<Trevinho> although it has a good rdepends it seems
<seb128> duflu, if you get a runtime depends then that package needs to be MIRed/promoted
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, I'm booting an iso in a vm, let's see
<seb128> but I tested that a bit before xenial because we had issues, it was working by then
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, that's a 16.04 iso booted in a vm where I just opened u-c-c -> online accounts and added my canonical one, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/online.png
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, then you need to click the "auth" button at the top (which is a known issue/a bit annoying) and restart your session
<seb128> just did that and gnome-calendar lists my canonical calendar
<Trevinho> Mh, i was trying yakkety in the mean time... But the link in gnome calendar options is still wrong (it points to GOA), and the online accounts plugged window is always black
<seb128> had a notification on login saying the auth was needed again though, so had to go to u-c-c->online to reclick the button
<seb128> Trevinho, what link?
<seb128> the cog?
<andyrock> ok it works now
<seb128> andyrock, what did you change?
<Trevinho> seb128: gnome calendar -> add calendar -> online....
<andyrock> not sure why it was not installed
<andyrock> i just intalled it
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> I only see that if I install the mir session, it gets uninstalled
<Trevinho> so it's probably what it happened here
<seb128> andyrock, ^ maybe that was your issue
<seb128> we need to sort that out with mardy
<seb128> we want to install unity8 by default in 16.10
<andyrock> oki, i cannot add events from gnome-calendar  to my google calendar account
<seb128> Trevinho, k, you shouldn't have a online account under unity
<andyrock> but at least they get imported
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, I assume doko was referring to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.61.html
<seb128> Trevinho, or maybe there is an issue with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/3.20.2-0ubuntu2
<seb128> Trevinho, what is your XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ?
 * Trevinho closed the VM :-P
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> but, it should be fine... I think
<seb128> let me download the deb
<Trevinho> it's just a clean yakkety install
<seb128> yeah, maybe it regressed in yakkety
<seb128> I'm using xenial so I can't say
<seb128> it's all a plan from you guys to make me update ot yakkety right? ;-)
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SbaNrg1f/Here%20it%20is
<Laney> That patch does not influence the "From Web" bit.
<Laney> Show a screenshot of the "Calendar Settings" page
<Laney> Press the cog and see if you get unity-control-center
<Laney> If you do, then the patch works
<Laney> patch*es*
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, that screenshot shows a bug in the italian translation
<seb128> that href is wrong
<seb128> here it shows a blue label
<seb128> and clicking on it opens uoa
<Trevinho> well, but... in xenial is fine
<seb128> still
<seb128> translation issue :p
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> or gtk 3.20 issue
<seb128> I don't think we had langpack updates in yakkety
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<Trevinho> I don't see anything to change in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/gnome-calendar/+pots/gnome-calendar/it/+translate though
<seb128> does it work in C locale?
<Laney> all this to complain about the broken href?
<Laney> i don't think so
<seb128> Laney, "all this"?
<Laney> 40 minutes of debugging
<seb128> Laney, they had eds-online-account missing and we figured out it conflicts with unity8
<Laney> what's the thing about the patch then?
<seb128> that was the next issue
<seb128> now they had the calendar working
<seb128> but Trevinho found that this screen was confusing
<seb128> Trevinho, looks fine with gtk 3.20 in ld_library_path on my xenial so maybe not a gtk issue, anyway we are down to a minor pb ... try in english if that works
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, english works
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, can you please open a bug about the online account conflict?
<Trevinho> seb128: not the UOA selection though
<seb128> oh? what does it do?
<Trevinho> ah, no wait... It was maybe a network issue
<Trevinho> I had back the "black box" issue back
<Trevinho> but it seems to be fxied
<Trevinho> fixed*
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, also since you guys are in calendar testing mode, can you try to look at why the unity dash doesn't pick it as recently used?
<seb128> it's never in the recent items
<seb128> good
<Trevinho> cause it's not working well here, so we blacklisted it...
<Trevinho> :-P
<Trevinho> not true...
 * seb128 slapd Trevinho with a trout
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> gnome-software is the same btw
<seb128> I guess that has somewhat to do with the fact that they are dbus activated
<seb128> or gapplication started as a service
<Trevinho> ah....
<Trevinho> Might be, although we should only care about .desktop files launched there
<seb128> yeah, needs debugging
<seb128> it's often annoying me though :p
<seb128> especially that "cal" lists the calculator and libreoffice before the calendar
<seb128> but that's another topic ;-)
<seb128> on that note going for some errands and lunch
<seb128> bbl
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, that's a known thing. But.... Cal is closer to Calc than to Calculator...
<Laney> Trevinho: what's the news on the unity7 systemd unit?
<Laney> there's some race conditions now because it lives in upstart still
<Trevinho> Laney: I've to check the mp, but.... Unity7 doesn't build in yakkety anymore now because of g++6.
<Trevinho> I mean it builds, but test segfaults
<Laney> /o\
<Trevinho> I'm looking at it now, so no landing is possibile anyway
<Laney> ok
<Laney> it's not the end of the world
<Laney> just sometimes you get the wrong ssh agent and stuff
<Laney> which I suppose is because the upstart and systemd stuff race
<Trevinho> might be
<Laney> like unity gets started before some of the units have set the initctl environment
 * Sweet5hark1 reads backlog.
 * Sweet5hark1 wonders what willcooke_s trainer level is
 * willcooke checks
<willcooke> 11
<willcooke> Trevinho, what's that magic command to reenable all the unity plugings etc?  My googlefoo is weak
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: ahh, that when its starts with the pidgeys getting annoying! http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20160801
<Trevinho> willcooke: on yakkety or xenial?
<willcooke> Trevinho, x
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, yeah, I've given up even trying with weedles, pidgets, rattats etc
<Trevinho> willcooke: gsettings set org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins "['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom',
<Trevinho> 'unityshell']"
<willcooke> thx Trevinho
<Trevinho> andyrock made it easyer for Y and will be SRUed to x too, btw
<willcooke> Trevinho, andyrock \m/
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, willcooke: I still feel the libreoffice snap is widely undertested. When I blog about it to call folks to use it where should they report bugs? I assume upstream isnt yet happy with that yet. Trello isnt public and likely an account creation hassle. Launchpad against the dpkg package for now although its wrong?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, you could start a new LP thing, or just use the current one and use tags?
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: new LP thing likely is even more confusing. For now, using the current one with tags is wrong but likely a good pragmatic solution.
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: thx
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, what does one do if you get a dconf "could not connect" error?
<Trevinho> oh.... I'm not used to that... I guess desrt knows that.
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: oh and pidgets are still important. 12 pidget drops and you can evolve it, which gains you XP. thus: collect a bazillion pidgets, throw a lucky egg and evolve all the pidgets => instant trainer levels. #justsaying
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, I've got an evolved pigeot (or whatever it's called) so bored of them now
<desrt> Could not connect? Sounds like dbus...
<willcooke> desrt, fwd'd you a screen shot on telegram
<Laney> the modern age
<willcooke> :)
<desrt> It that a snap?
<Laney> dbus-user-session forever
<desrt> I guess someone disabled dbus access
<willcooke> not a snap, this was a 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade which crapped out
<desrt> Or what Laney said
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: yeah, you dont want them, you just want the XP. I immediately fight those evolved to near death in an area afterwards and send them to the prof: "Hey prof, here is another mostly dead bird."
<desrt> At lunch now... Will be back shortly.
<willcooke> thx desrt
<Laney> willcooke: try dbus-run-session <that command>
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, ha, nice
<Laney> desrt: I thought it was suspicious that you were using upper case ...
<Sweet5hark1> so, gnome folks, I need help with gtk3 rendering of toolbars. I want to set a special theming class for the LibreOffice toolbars. Im using gtk_style_context_add_class(ctx, "TerminalScreen") now on the toolbars to see if it does any difference, but it doesnt ...
<Sweet5hark1> ... and Im not sure if that is expected to render different: It e.g. sets some background attrs, but I dont know if that is overpainted due to stuff elsewhere in the theme.
<Sweet5hark1> So ... what would be a sure fire way to change the appearance of the toolbar rendering? Is there something (I dont care how ugly) that is clearly showing this custom class is working? Something like "make it bright red and burn my eyes!"? Or is there a way to mod the theme to have that?
<Sweet5hark1> wohaha
 * Sweet5hark1 managed to make the libreoffice toolbar paint something in very ugly red.
<Sweet5hark1> ok, its a small piece: just the toolbar separators are bright red now. But at least it shows this works.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1 on his way to be our new theme maintainer it seems ;-)
<Sweet5hark1> If only I knew were the dark gradient in the background comes from in the theme.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: no
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: nono
<seb128> :-)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: http://i.imgur.com/MX3mV4o.mp4
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, btw I agree on using the ubuntu package for libreoffice snap issues
<seb128> easier than the other options
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: good, will blog about then soonish calling for testing (and diverting the lynch mob there)
<seb128> is there any reason you don't push it to the stable channel btw?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: Didnt want to risk it on upstream release day to mitigate a too-many-fires-at-the-same-time scenario. I didnt get too much feedback on it so far.
<seb128> k
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: but yeah, will do in the next days.
<seb128> at the same time it's pretty isolated from your system and not a lot of people rely on/use it
<seb128> so the potential to create damages is limited
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: well, I intentionally havent moved over 5.2.0 to the libreoffice-fresh ppa as usual. Hoping those folk (on yakkety and xenial) will give the snap a try instead.
<seb128> +1
<seb128> do we get stats on the downloads from the store?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: (there is still a dpkg build in the libreoffice-prereleases ppa, for those who really search for it)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: oh yeah there is!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, also why no i386 build? did you try to build your snaps on launchpad from a vcs (if you push a branch with the yaml you can tell launchpad to build from it)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: up until recently I had a "sudo dot -c" in the build script because it seemed to have healed the documentation foo generation going wrong. I recently found the docs are still broken with it and removing it doesnt ftbfs. So yeah, can give that a try (while punting the "graphwiz does want to generate pngs in snapcraft" issue for later)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so with a "sudo" in there lp wasnt an option, but yeah, now it should work.
<seb128> would be cool
<seb128> also I really need to migrate to 64 bits at some point :p
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hah! so you are not one of the 19 French guys who installed the snap so far.
<seb128> no!
<seb128> didrocks might be one though ;-)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: France isnt doing bad: position 5 in the list ;)
<seb128> hum, us / de ... who else, es? uk?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: us, de, uk, brazil, fr, it, canada
<Sweet5hark1> note I explicitly had a pt-BR locale included as LibreOffice is pretty big there.
<didrocks> (I'm not either ;))
<seb128> didrocks, let's fix that and get fr up in the list ;-)
<didrocks> meh :)
<Sweet5hark1> likely this: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=libreoffice%20ppa&src=typd <- needs some strong communication wrt "use snap packages instead of ppa" to counter the bazillion "new libreoffice out, how to install right now" which recommend the ppas.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, in case you will copy 5.2 to the fresh ppa, you can copy the backports too
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: willdo, thanks!
<Laney> make it be an empty package that runs snap from the postinst :-)
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: that will work great on trusty and precise, I guess.
<Laney> Ah, then include snappy inside the .deb
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/70403419.jpg
<Laney> :D
<Laney> dcmd --deb sudo dpkg -iO blah_arch.changes
<Laney> new command of the day
<seb128> useful!
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> dpkg -iO *gnome-terminal*3.20*.deb # oh crap, errors about dbgsym
<Sweet5hark1> nice indeed
<Laney> dcmd rules
<Laney> also for scping packages around
 * Sweet5hark1 wonders if he should bother to use it to change the functions in his bashrc that nobody sees the inside of anyway ...
 * Laney uploads gnome-terminal
<Laney> wonder if there's anything else before unblocking the stuff
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: we're waiting for a ubuntu-mate-artwork upload from you
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, Yeah, work is a bit crazy right now. Will be a couple of days.
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<jbicha> Laney: I think the other flavors are good enough
<jbicha> too bad firefox 48 isn't built on all arches yet for yakkety because it fixes the broken scrollbars with gtk320
<jbicha> of course it's the 2 arches that aren't available in the ppa that have issues
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, Laney Is Ubuntu MATE blocking?
<Trevinho> Laney: would you mind to apply this debdiff https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1609793 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609793 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "Unity tests crashes when compiling google-mocks with gcc-6" [Critical,In progress]
<Trevinho> Laney: it would be nice to have that in debian too, though
<Trevinho> so we can have unity landing unblocked...
<seb128> Trevinho, https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/google-mock/news/20160629T182141Z.html ?
<Trevinho> seb128: that fix isn't enough
<seb128> that's in yakkety but not good enough?
<seb128> Trevinho, maybe you can send your patch with a comment on http://bugs.debian.org/812289 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 812289 in google-mock "google-mock: FTBFS with GCC 6: test suite segfault" [Serious,Fixed]
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, sure
<Trevinho> having that in ubuntu sooner would be nice though
<Trevinho> so we unblock the landing
<seb128> right
<seb128> but you said it would be nice to have in Debian
<seb128> you don't need to pile more work on Laney for that, you can directly email the BTS with your patch ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: indeed, I can do that...
<seb128> thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean, anyone who can upload to ubuntu is fine to me anyway :). Mailing BTS too
<seb128> you should really apply for upload rights :p
<Trevinho> seb128: you told me to wait for your "go" :)
<seb128> that was desktop set, you might want to go for motu ... ;-)
<seb128> but in practice yeah, they are probably going to tell you that you contribute to a specific set so should probably apply for that one
<seb128> but thanks for the reminder, need to talk with the others about that again
<Trevinho> seb128: as for BTS... The error that the other server returned was: 550 Unknown or archived bug
<Trevinho> So......... Should I open a new one?
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> you know how to do that easily?
<Trevinho> submit@ ... ?
<seb128> reportbug should work but I usually just email submit@bugs.debian.org with the email starting with
<seb128> Package:
<seb128> Version:
<seb128> User: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<seb128> then your description/patch etc
<seb128> can also add Usertags: origin-ubuntu xenial
<seb128> or yakkety
<Trevinho> thanks
<seb128> yw
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, willcooke: so, umm, I have some initial patching for libreoffice theming, which basically shows that its workable to fix the things that are off. There are lots of small things to fix there, so I wonder how we go about it. wrt landing libreoffice in the archive and updating both libreoffice and the ubuntu-theme. FWIW, I would love to bump libreoffice 5.2.0 rsn even if there are lots of small glitches in the themeing still when
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, willcooke: so can we drop libreoffice in the yakkety archive even when some parts (e.g. toolbars) are still off (hard to read/dark on dark).
<Sweet5hark1> (would also be good to have this to see if there is any boost/gcc troubles there)
<seb128> that's a gtk3 only issue right?
<seb128> do we need to go gtk3?
<seb128> or could we land 5.2 with gtk2 still?
<seb128> until the visual issues are sorted out
<Sweet5hark1> meh, snap is gtk3 and other distros also use gtk3, so gtk2 isnt w/o issues either. also the gnome doc-viewer depends on gtk3 -- so we are currently in the unfortunate situation that if someone installs the doc-viewer (I think ubuntu GNOME does), you will have gtk3 anyway ...
<Laney> flexiondotorg: your stuff is uploaded, no?
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, what's your bug number?
<Laney> @ debian
<meetingology> Laney: Error: "debian" is not a valid command.
<Trevinho> Laney: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=833449
<Laney> never mind, I found it
<ubot5> Debian bug 833449 in google-mocks "Tests crashes when verifying mock functions calls with gcc-6" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> FYI it affects also mir guys
 * Laney puts http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07m5gph on
<Laney> this is good uploading music
 * Trevinho doesn't want to fire the VPN only for that...
<Trevinho> unless... is it reallly good :-) ?
<Laney> does radio need vpn?
<Trevinho> ah, no it goes... Sorry
<Laney> winning
<willcooke> Laney, any thoughts on how we can get DEP11 on the partner repo?  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1578473)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578473 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Cannot install packages from Ubuntu partner repo in Ubuntu-Software" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Laney, not needed now, just askin'
<Laney> Same as for PPAs
<Laney> asgen needs to support addon archives
<Laney> ximion I think wanted to work on that, it's a feature it needs
<willcooke> understood, thx
<Laney> we talked about it at debconf anyway
<flexiondotorg> Laney, mate-themes are uploaded. But ubuntu-mate-artwork needs an upload.
<flexiondotorg> I'll upload ubuntu-mate-artwork tomorrow.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: 'k, please do it
<fooctrl> if I install eclipse using ubuntu "make", but how will I update eclipse later on using make?
<Laney> Trevinho: can you check that if you remove that CXXFLAGS hack and keep your patch it still works please?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, let me see...
<Trevinho> Laney: I need to recompile, so it might take a little
<Laney> 00:01:48 here :P
<Laney> you want a deb?
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, it would be faster, thanks
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, where are you?
<Laney> building in ram baby
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/google-mock_1.7.0-18092013-2_amd64.deb
<Laney> it at least builds without it there
<Laney> and if I understood the first bug correctly it used to crash in the testsuite
<Trevinho> Laney: yes
<Trevinho> Laney: but that's ran on building the deb too
<Trevinho> I think that debian rules cflag doesn't affect built projects though
<ximion> Laney: the massive performance difference of LDC vs GDC was actually the result of LDC not compiling with any optimization (thanks dub weirdness!) - with that resolved, the LDC / GDC difference isn't big anymore
<Laney> Trevinho: I mean its own testsuite used to crash, but it doesnt with that version
<Laney> hi ximion!
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, ok... Fine enough
<Laney> Trevinho: seems the patch means you don't ever need that cxxflag, hopefully
<Laney> if you confirm ;-)
<Trevinho> so it seems
<Trevinho> I mean, yeah... If it was crashing because of that... I didn't see the backtrace of the google-moks issue, but I believe it's the same
<Laney> if I understand right the optimisation means the compiler ignores those functions because they always return NULL
<Laney> so the patch just makes them not do that
<Trevinho> Yeah
<Laney> ok
<Laney> so I take the flag out and upload this
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> ximion: would be good if you check ldc builds and works on 16.04 before forcing it ;-)
<Laney> I think there were some problems with syncing it onto 16.10 too
<Trevinho> I hope there's no mem leak around because of that, but considering how the crashing function is defined (deletes the element), I would say not.
<ximion> Laney: others teststed Xenial builds for me already in a PPA, and it works, and for the 16.10 sync, I recently got a patch into LDC which makes it work on Ubuntu
<ximion> the remaining issue is that it FTBFS on Debian
<ximion> on powerpc
<Laney> cool
<ximion> I will not rush depending on it, maybe GDC compatibility can be kept for a while
<ximion> (will involve some more conditional compiling thogh, which is meh...)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, with your deb I get the crash...
<ximion> e.g. right now asgen only works properly because I backported a part of the newer standard library :P
<Trevinho> Laney: isn't that version the same of the archive?
<Laney> no
<Trevinho> google-mock:
<Trevinho>   Installed: 1.7.0-18092013-2
<Trevinho>   Candidate: 1.7.0-18092013-2
<Trevinho>   Version table:
<Trevinho>      1.7.0-18092013-2 500
<Trevinho>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe amd64 Packages
<Trevinho>  *** 1.7.0-18092013-2 100
<Trevinho>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Laney> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<Trevinho> I still have the return NULL in the header...
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/google-mock_1.7.0-18092013-2.1_amd64.deb
<Laney> try that one
 * Laney runs
<Trevinho> Laney: i've just figured that we could just backport https://github.com/google/googletest/commit/b5c81098a8ccc25e313ffca56c911200b3591ea0.patch instead ... But that would requires other commits to backport too
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I need a fresh rebuild maybe, since it still crashes..
<Laney> rebuild of unity?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah..
<Laney> shrug
<Laney> try it
<Trevinho> or gmock inside unity.. but I did that
<Laney> it is ready to upload
<Trevinho> ok... building the tests atm
 * Trevinho 's latop at 82°...
<Laney> rent some CPU time on Sweet5hark1's beast
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, it goes as it should
<Laney> it works?
<Laney> i just noticed that my shorts are covered in mud
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> wait, shit, this is silicone sealant
<Laney> hope it comes off :|
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, it's working... No crash.
<Laney> right, awesome
<Trevinho> Laney: on a side note... I've just noticed that climbing is a new olympic sport... What you missed?! :-D
<Laney> let's upload
<Trevinho> yeah
<Laney> yeah I heard that on the radio!
<Laney> they have to do bouldering, sport and lead though
<Laney> s/sport/speed/
<Laney> which is a bit weird
<Laney> it's like 'running' being 100m, 800m, marathon
<Trevinho> Ah, I see
<Trevinho> Laney: are you also syncing from debian now?
<Laney> Trevinho: I'm uploading to both (DELAYED/7 in Debian)
<Trevinho> awesome, thanks
 * Sweet5hark1 made ambience look like CGA graphics
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, screenshot!
<seb128> shrug, the yakkety iso is 1.7G it's getting ridiculous
<jibel> that's +200MG compared to xenial, what increased the size so much?
<seb128> good question
<Laney> some debugging stuff gets turned on at the start of the cycle iirc
<seb128> I diffed the manifest but don't see anything obvious
<Laney> might explain some of it
<seb128> Laney, do you know which ones? gcc?
<Laney> i don't know
<seb128> is that like some package got bigger
<Laney> ask the german
<Laney> yep
<Laney> i just sort of remember that happening before
<Laney> might be wrong
<seb128> thanks for the hint
<seb128> I tried asking
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> dear hud please stop annoying me with apport segfault reports
<Sweet5hark> http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/ambience-cga.png
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, mterry, not sure if that's known but the greeter indicator menus bg color seems wrong with yakkety-proposed
<seb128> just installed in a vm/upgraded to proposed to see how yakkety feels like
<mterry> seb128, indeed it does seem too light
<mterry> I *assume* it's gtk 3.20
<Laney> the theme is not going to be perfect straight away, sorry
<seb128> yeah, me too, which is why I'm mentioning it
<seb128> I didn't assume it would
<seb128> just giving feedback, but bug reports might be better, point taken
<Laney> but you can add it to https://trello.com/c/EXpA6lKW/8-look-into-gtk-3-20
<Laney> or a bug
<seb128> also widgets seem smaller
<seb128> e.G checkboxes
<Laney> it's *definitely* not going to be identical
<seb128> do we consider that as a bug or we are ok with things looking different?
<seb128> like should I bother reporting those sort of things (smaller widgets)?
<Laney> if you want it to be changed
<Laney> I wouldn't go for pixel accuracy
<seb128> I don't care much
<seb128> I guess we best land and ask for a design review
<seb128> see if there is anything that looks wrong to the experienced eyes
<seb128> I don't really care either way but I don't feel qualified judging on what looks better
<Laney> if someone else wants to learn the theme then the remaining bugs would be good ones to help with btw
<Laney> they are hopefully going to be small fixes
<seb128> willcooke, ^ can we get design to do a review of xenial/yakkety unity7-gtk and tell us if they have issues with anything in the update?
<Laney> like that checkbox thing, it's a matter of setting min-height and min-width on the right node ("checkbox check")
<seb128> k
<Laney> or it probably is
<Laney> :P
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> there's other weird things
<Laney> like comboboxes get a black line down the left
<Laney> try in gtk3-widget-factory
<willcooke> seb128, I can get it on their list.  They're all at a sprint atm, so I will bring it up at the next design meeting.  Monday I think it will be.
<seb128> willcooke, no hurry, we might want to wait for that to migrate to yakkety proper anyway
<Laney> add things to that trello for now if they should definitely be fixed
<Laney> or make another board for it if that makes more sense
<Laney> then you can have 'maybe' items in there
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> attente, rather than replying to that email , I'll ask here - could you log a bug for that child surfaces issue when you get a mo?
<seb128> speaking of bug
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, did you file one about u8 session conflicting with e-d-s-o-a?
<seb128> Laney, yakkety and new gtk looks good, nice work!
<Trevinho> seb128: nope
<seb128> can you do that?
<seb128> it's going to be an issue when we try to include the new session
<seb128> so better to have it on the list
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I'll do that... Wondering at which package to blame though... I
<Trevinho> seb128: speaking of new gtk and yakkety... this one was missing https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/force-quit-dialog-gtk-3.20-selectors/+merge/302049 :-P
<seb128> Trevinho, the one which conflicts with eds?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, let me track it
<Trevinho> seb128: so it's buteo-sync-plugins-contacts-google
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/0.1+15.10.20151015.1-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> seb128: any specific tag for that?
<seb128> Trevinho, unity8-desktop?
<seb128> I wonder if the conflicts was from before the rename in that upload ^
<seb128> so it could just be removed ... need to check with Renato
<Trevinho> seb128: I've made https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/+bug/1609872
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609872 in buteo-sync-plugins-contacts (Ubuntu) "buteo-sync-plugins-contacts-google conflicts with evolution-data-server-online-accounts making impossible unity8-desktop to live together with ubuntu-desktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * Trevinho calls this a day...
<attente> Laney: hi! how do i test your u-g-m systemd unit?
<Laney> attente: be on up to date yakkety, install the deb, restart, log in, start gnome-terminal, see if you get proper menus
<attente> ah, ok
<attente> thanks, it works
<Laney> good to hear!
<Laney> i never knew about PKG_CHECK_VAR before this
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, have a nice evening!
<Laney> cool macro
<Laney> woah
<Laney> I forgot to include radiance 3.20 in the branch
<Trevinho> You too seb128!
<Laney> night!
<seb128> 'night Laney!
 * Sweet5hark has LibreOffice gtk3 toolbar look non-broken again!
<Sweet5hark> well -- a designer might still respond with a hissy fit. but not more that usual for LibreOffice, I guess.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well done sir!
<willcooke> nice one Sweet5hark
<willcooke> dinner time, see ya tomorrow
<RAOF> Trevinho: Do you need sponsorship for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1609793 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609793 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "Unity tests crashes when compiling google-mocks with gcc-6" [Critical,In progress]
<Trevinho> RAOF: Laney already uploaded it, it's in proposed... But thanks
<RAOF> Trevinho: Good, good.
 * Trevinho got a free bandwidth upgrade in the meantime... MaxBitRateDown : 81532000 bps (81.5 Mbps) MaxBitRateUp 21600000 bps (21.6 Mbps) :-P
<RAOF> Nice.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-05
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> whoops wrong window
<hikiko> hello
<desrt> hello hikiko !
<hikiko> hi desrt :)
<hikiko> happy friday!
<Trevinho> Good morning!
<hikiko> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hi hikiko!
<Laney> ahoy there
<seb128> hey Laney Trevinho hikiko desrt willcooke desktopers
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<Trevinho> Hey seb128... Good!
<Trevinho> You m
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> ?
<seb128> I'm still not used to Trevinho to be up on normal european office hours :p
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<willcooke> morning all
<Trevinho> seb128: things will go back to normality maybe 😁
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: you could give a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/force-quit-dialog-gtk-3.20-selectors/+merge/302049?
<hikiko> hi seb128 Laney willcooke desktopers
<Laney> HI!!!!!!!
<desrt> omg laney
<Laney> Trevinho: you can probably give it a css name and style that instead
<Trevinho> Laney: eh... I wanted to do that, but.... What's the best way nowadays m
<Trevinho> ?
<Laney> if you're like "i'm a new widget" then have a css name, if you're like "i'm this widget but with some extra Trevinho-like qualities" then add a class
 * Laney upwards nods towards desrt 
<desrt> word.
<Laney> there's some protestors in the city centre apparently
<Laney> http://www.nottinghampost.com/trams-held-up-as-protestors-lie-on-the-tracks/story-29588462-detail/story.html
<Trevinho> I think I added some classes... Or maybe not...
<Laney> It is not yet known what the people are protesting about, but a reporter is on his way to the scene to find out more.
<Laney> haha
<desrt> It is not yet known what the people are protesting about, but a reporter is on his way to the scene to find out more.
<desrt> lol.
<desrt> this is hilarious
<Trevinho> I mean there's not a way to match "tag"  names as it used to be, isn't it?
<desrt> i'm guessing they're protesting standing.  "standing sucks!  let's just lie here!"
<Laney> oh
<Laney> it's some coordinated Black Lives Matter protest
<Laney> there are similar ones in other cities
<Trevinho> Ahaha
<desrt> lovely.
<desrt> great way to bring public opinion onside
<Laney> Trevinho: I guess this SheetStyleDialog thing would set a name, and then you give CSS for that
<Laney> could even do that in the theme then
<Laney> but if you don't want to, this is probably fine too
<Laney> http://www.nottinghampost.com/city-centre-chaos-as-protestors-lie-on-tram-tracks-live-updates/story-29588479-detail/story.html
<Trevinho> Laney: I've checked with the inspector, but I didn't see much to match...
<Trevinho> I'll experiment more
<Laney> if you give your widget a name then you can match it
<seb128> Trevinho, renato landed a fix for the buteo/eds conflicts btw, if you want to confirm it makes things coinstall without issue
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkWidget.html#gtk-widget-class-set-css-name
<Trevinho> seb128: I'll check it... You think is SRUable too m
<Trevinho> ?
<seb128> I see no reason why not
 * Laney set up unity7 systemd unit in ~/.config/ and now no annoying race conditions with ssh agents
<qengho> Good morning(?).
<seb128> hey qengho, back to u.s tz?
<qengho> seb128: Yep!
<seb128> jibel, thanks for that iso size difference table, seems it's mostly down to what L_aney said yesterday and doko confirmed some toolchain bits are unstripped atm
<seb128> also I've used the hud to sort the table in libreoffice, must be one of the first time I need it but it's working well/useful to get in such complex menu you don't know case ;-)
<seb128> jibel, the script used seems a bit buggy though there are too many added item, e.g /bin/plymouth is in the list and was already there on xenial (just to pick an example)
<jibel> seb128, yes, the spreadsheet is not really accurate though, it's the result of a side by side diff so it's a bit off sometimes but it gives an idea.
<seb128> yeah
<jibel> it seems the increase is the result of fatter binaries
<seb128> well it's useful and the big offerender are the gcc unstripped binaries
<seb128> so I guess it should go back mostly in order when doko stops playing
<jibel> I'll redo a check in 2 weeks or so
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> be good to make cdimage produce something like that
<doko> jibel, seb128: that will stay for a month or so
<seb128> yeah, and get an history/record of the files
<seb128> to see what changed/how/when
<seb128> doko, what is that giving us exactly? what source is concerned?
<jibel> Laney, i've something similar for the phone, I can adapt it for other images
<doko> seb128, no code should be affected
<doko> that's just for debugging ICEs
<Laney> jibel: if it ended up next to the images on cdimage then it would enable easier comparisons
<seb128> doko, k, thanks
<Laney> but I expect integrating it in there isn't going to be that easy
<seb128> also we don't keep history of the cdimage dirs do we?
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ only has yesterday and today
<seb128> which is fine if you watch daily but some history record would be nicer
<seb128> but that's already an issue we have today
<seb128> I save some manifests on disk every now and then so I can diff with previous milestones when needed
<Laney> you could set something up to archive them
<seb128> right, what I just said, would be nice to have that ;-)
<Laney> ya, just saying that it doesn't have to be in cdimage itself
<seb128> yep, would probably be better one of the qa reports
<Laney> is someone handling packagekit in proposed?
<Laney> the click thing needs to go away
<seb128> not that I know
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - t_edg was looking at PK and Click if that is relevant here?
<seb128> when?
<jbicha> pk-click was discussed briefly at bug 1496292 which also suggests tedg
<ubot5> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
<willcooke> seb128, I spoke to a_lecu about at the end of June
<seb128> right
<seb128> same old story
<seb128> he's probably the one to look at
<seb128> I just don't think he's actively doing that atm, he's busy on other things
<seb128> like making ual works with systemd
<willcooke> let's find out....
<willcooke> tedg, are you likely to look at the PK / Click thing again soon?
<seb128> Mirv already pinged him early this week about that
<Laney> I will just break it, as I think was the agreement
<seb128> you can try the keep nagging though :p
<willcooke> Guess he'll be online in an hour or so
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<seb128> Laney, it's already broken since we landed pkgit1 no?
<Laney> that is in proposed
<seb128> right
<seb128> well the thing is that you need to change the touch seed to get it migrating
<Laney> I want to get it out
<seb128> that ^
<Laney> that is one thing
<seb128> then I guess you need to talk to the phone team
<Laney> click needs to stop making the plugin
<Laney> is another thing
<seb128> well that's the main one
<seb128> which is seeded
<seb128> you better ask if they can do without it before deleting it
<Laney> didn't that get agreed already?
<seb128> things keep changing
<seb128> so I would check if it's still valid
<seb128> but that's just me
<tedg> willcooke: I wasn't going to look at the Click stuff, I thought our plan as "full snap" on the dekstop.
<seb128> the other side of that is, do we have a snap lens in unity8-desktop/is that ok to do without the click on for 16.10? that might make the new session less useful
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<seb128> because I think it's fine for phone to drop it, they don't do yakkety
<seb128> but now we are talking about desktop session...
<tedg> The "click-scope" will do snaps, that is currently under development.
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> hi
<tedg> dobey: You need to rename it :-)
<seb128> is that going to be before 16.10?
<seb128> hey dobey
<willcooke> so yeah, plan is to get rid of click for u8 desktop session in Y.
 * tedg looks at 16.10 schedule
<dobey> seb128: that was the original plan iirc, but gcc6 causing some blockage elsewhere that needs fixed first it seems
<seb128> sounds like ff fun coming
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, I think we're roughly on target for feature freeze. As dobey notes we're not running with huge margin.
<seb128> willcooke, was that plan relying on snap to be replacing it? or is it fine having a session which can't install clicks or snaps?
<Laney> flocculant: Can haz artwork?
<Laney> gnome-software can install snaps
<seb128> it's currently not working under unity8
<seb128> gtk-mir fixes needed for that
<willcooke> seb128, we'll need some kind of app installation, and I think that should be snaps
<Laney> be confident in the top brainzzzzz
<seb128> willcooke, right, should
<seb128> reality check might be different though...
<seb128> we are getting there
<seb128> it's just getting tight for 16.10
<willcooke> as always
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> said differently what's plan B if snaps support doesn't land/is buggy?
<willcooke> I've set myself a reminder to chase again at the end of next week
<seb128> or do we just go without a plan B
<tedg> Plan B is for Windows developers.
<willcooke> lol
<seb128> they have ubuntu now
<dobey> switching to Plan 9?
<seb128> so they are fine ;-)
<tedg> Heh
<willcooke> seb128, let's talk about getting g-s running on U8 in our call on Monday evening
<willcooke> I'll invite attente to that too
<seb128> k
<seb128> that's plan A or B? ;-)
<willcooke> C
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> good, seems like we are covered
<tedg> Plan ⍺
<seb128> also we didn't look at changing gnome-software to switch from our custom backend to the pkgkit1
<seb128> but I guess that's for next cycle at this point
<seb128> we didn't even manage to land the rebase on the current stable for what it's worth
<Laney> The rebase could presumably still happen, if somebody manages to get back on the project
<Laney> Fixing the plugin and upstreaming everything doesn't need to be tied to an Ubuntu release cycle IMO
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was mostly speaking about what lands in 16.10
<Sweet5hark> new ambiance/gtk3 look for libreoffice: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/277270841/fixed-ambiance-gtk3.png for comparision, this is how the toolbar looked before: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258953640/libreoffice-weird-theme.png
<seb128> great work Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, breeze-dark is about to be upstreamed -- if its there in 5.3 we might consider having a dark toolbar with icons that work on that ...
<Sweet5hark> ... although -- meh, likely that needs more css class tweaking as the sidepanel might go havoc then (some parts are class toolbar others are not).
<seb128> seems like we are having a good bunch of people getting familiar with css for gtk, that's nice
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: congrats, you're the new ubuntu-themes maintainer! ;)
<Sweet5hark> <insert that greyish cloud that appears when a pokemon escapes here>
 * Sweet5hark wont even be tempted by razz berries.
<seb128> Laney, there are a bunch of gtk branches in the sponsoring queue, gtkmir update from attente and new version from jbicha (+1 a sru), are you still looking at gtk and going to pick those up or did you move back to other things?
<Laney> I know
<Laney> I'm not uploading gtk before it migrates though
<Laney> will do it after
<seb128> k, might make sense to just bzr merge some of those to get them off the sponsoring queue even if we don't upload
<Laney> I pressed claim on one of them, can't do it on https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gtk/gtk-3-20-7/+merge/302108 since I got requested
<Laney> maybe you can
<Laney> might get it off the list
<Laney> merging implies reviewing, which I'm not doing immediately
<seb128> k
<Laney> ty!
<Laney> hope the testsuite passes ;-)
<seb128> what's going on with the publisher?
<seb128> I uploaded a package to yakkety over an hour ago and the source is still not in proposed according to rmadison
<Laney> seems slow
<Laney> I was watching for apport for ages yesterday
<Laney> and now I'm watching for qml-module-qtpositioning for quite some time too
<seb128> builders seem to have the debs from the new version
<seb128> unsure why rmadison doesn't
<seb128> but it means I can retry the builds
<Laney> that's one of the last things to be updated afaik
<Laney> it means it's definitely there, but can also be there earlier
<seb128> k
<seb128> the yakkety excuses page is "entertaining" :-/
<seb128> the new pcre is making glib grumpy
<seb128> ERROR:/build/glib2.0-4NbKb8/glib2.0-2.49.2/./glib/tests/regex.c:82:test_new: assertion failed (g_regex_get_compile_flags (regex) == data->real_compile_opts): (0x00000000 == 0x00000001)
<seb128> desrt, (Laney?), ^ known?
<Laney> not by me
<seb128> looks like it has been reported upstream on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767240
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767240 in gregex "Regex failures with pcre 8.38" [Normal,New]
<seb128> desrt, ^ can you have a look?
<seb128> that title probably means 8.39
<Laney> gregex is hilarious
<desrt> huh
<desrt> seb128: can you remind me next week?
<seb128> desrt, sure
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> yw!
 * jbicha wonders if splitting adwaita-icon-theme is that important any more
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we discussed it before xenial iirc
<seb128> and it still has a non trivial impact on the iso
<jbicha> apt-cache show gives installed size of 23.0 MB
<seb128> it's not that big but it's some mbs added there and there which lead us to where we are
<seb128> right
<seb128> we should have kept a 1G limit or something
<seb128> we are up to 1.7G
<seb128> it's really suboptimal :-/
<jbicha> I added poppler-data back to the .iso with installed size of 12.4 MB and no one complained
<seb128> well poppler-data is useful for some documents
<seb128> you can try to make a case of why we would need to unsplit adwaita
<seb128> list some bugs/visual issues we currently have on the default desktop that we wouldn't if we didn't do that
<jbicha> ok, it's probably just bugs with the split itself
<seb128> do you have examples?
<seb128> but yeah, we might need to move a few icons in the default set
<seb128> we did that previous cycle iirc
<jbicha> I haven't looked closely at file size but I think we should move all the symbolic icons in the default set
<seb128> would that make a difference anywhere in Unity?
<seb128> if the issue is GNOME session you can probably just recommends the -full set there
<jbicha> yeah we already do that there
<jbicha> the trigger today was the final comment on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/769533#c5
<ubot5> Gnome bug 769533 in general "Use GTK 3.14 rtl icon support" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> but I'm not sure if the Ubuntu packaging was broken or not
<jbicha> anyway, that needs more info
<seb128> we are going to miss some icons in some situations yes
<seb128> it's a cost/benefit thing
<seb128> but if there are obvious case where things are wrong we should move the corresponding icons to the main binary
<jbicha> I thought the theory was that it would ship all icons that aren't in ubuntu-themes (although I guess some might be only scalable svgs instead of all png sizes)
<seb128> unsure what was the original definition but atm it's more the set of icons that are useful for the default session/most used apps with the minimal impact on the iso
<seb128> like we stayed out of the big png icons in the past
<seb128> but that was moved previous cycle for better hidpi
<seb128> the -full deb is still 8M compared to 3.3M for the main one
<seb128> would be interesting to see what the numbers are if we move everything which isn't in ubuntu-themes to the main deb
<Sweet5hark> sooo, who is volunteering to merge and upload the ubuntu-themes branch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1580537 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580537 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice with ambiance theme and breeze icon style is unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sweet5hark> any volunteers?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do a merge proposal to start
<seb128> but it's friday evening so I guess that's going to be an item for next week
<Laney> 1) update Radiance too
<Laney> 2) base it on the upload that's in -proposed currently
<flocculant> Laney: wut? or were you looking for flexiondotorg ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> did I highlight you
<flocculant> yea :D
<Laney> WIMPRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
 * flocculant thought he'd changed to wimpress or something :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you test on gtk 3.18 or 3.20?
<Laney> flocculant: I've been an advocate of the three letter tab complete rule in the past, seems I can't stick to it myself
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I need artwork pleeeeeeeeease
<flocculant> Laney really wouldn't want artwork from me ... just ask ochosi :p
<Sweet5hark> seb128: urrrgh, yes. my launchpad/bzr-foo is so rusty as I never practice it.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it's easy enough, on https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-themes/libreoffice-toolbars you click the "propose for merging"
<seb128> but what La_ney said
<seb128> needs to rebase and update the other theme
<seb128> also unsure if you tested on gtk 3.20 which is currently in proposed only
<seb128> but that might force you to more changes
<seb128> your current version might be good for a SRU to xenial still in that case
<seb128> since I guess we might want to fix it there for those who try the gtk3 version in the lts
<Laney> it's probably .primary-toolbar button
<Laney> assuming they are real gtkbuttons
<Sweet5hark> Laney: Radience isnt broken -- at least not in the way Ambiance is. Both might need to be tweaked for beauty, but there is no patching needed per se to keep LibreOffice/gtk3 usable with Radiance. Someone not having two left hand for design (unlike me) might do further tweaks to make both beautiful.
<Sweet5hark> as for testing -- I did this with a patched LibreOffice master build on Ubuntu 16.04. Admittedly havent tested on Ubuntu 16.10 yet as I dont have a local LibreOffice 5.2 build that I could patch on yakkety here right now.
<seb128> well it's likely to need more work for yakkety then
<seb128> but it might be good enough for a SRU
<seb128> you might still want to update the other theme just to keep them in sync, unsure what difference it would do
<Laney> I would keep it synchronised if it doesn't break things
<seb128> +1
<Laney> it's hard to understand the split already
<Laney> each difference makes that more difficult
<seb128> on that note it's friday 18:39 and I'm calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e everyone!
<seb128> see you on monday
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, the biggest problem was that the dark icons arent well-readable on the dark toolbar background of Ambiance. Thats solved with background-image:none for Ambiance. This is not a problem with Radiance, were the background-image is light (its some light gradient). Setting background-image:none there would kill the (light, nonproblematic) gradient in Radiance.
<seb128> k
<seb128> well at least add a comment explaining the why then
<Sweet5hark> OTOH, the gradient in Radience is ugly. IOW, I fear that will open just a huge can of worms ....
<Sweet5hark> seb128: anyways, have a nice weekend!
<seb128> thanks, you too!
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: but just think, if you're the ubuntu-themes maintainer you can improve things like that!
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: .
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: ..
 * Sweet5hark doesnt like the "fix it against gtk 3.20" thing TBH. We need to get LO 5.2 in ASAP now, new gcc and boost foo is already enough "joy" all by themselves -- stacking more deps on that isnt helpfil. Also the 5.1 version currently in yakkety is ftbfs IIRC.
<Sweet5hark> but gtk 3.20 is already in -proposed, so ... meh
<Laney> ok, happy weekend
 * Laney is going to try a new "micro brewery" with restaurant
<Laney> EXCITED
<Laney> byeeee
<willcooke> night Laney
 * willcooke is going to the pub as well
<Laney> the old angel
<Laney> it used to be a grimy but legendary venue
<Laney> then it closed down, now it's this new thing
<Laney> see if it has any of the old charms
<willcooke> oh, I know that pub :)
<Laney> thought you might
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> this is it now http://angelmicrobrewery.com/about.html
<Laney> laterz
<willcooke> ta ta
<willcooke> right. night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-08-07
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> I've got some sponsoring requests for you if you have time
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/evince/update-to-320/+merge/302232
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gnome-themes-standard/update-to-320/+merge/302215
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> and bug 1421955
<ubot5> bug 1421955 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Trusty) "gnome-keyring-daemon lacks a man page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421955
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-31
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<andyrock> good morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock
<andyrock> hey oSoMoN
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ping
<ventrical> hi all
<ventrical> anyone wishing to join the unity7 maintainers team [please feel free to do so. It will be a moderated team.
<ventrical> at this adress https://launchpad.net/~unity7maintainers
<Trevinho> ventrical: nice to hear someone is willing to take care of it too
<ventrical> i'll be in and out for the rest of the day...
<ventrical> thanks ... I have two members so far .. with experience  in triaging and packaging uh.. so there is a lot of stuff I have to learn here
<Trevinho> ventrical: feel free to ask anything to me and andyrock
<ventrical> well.. basically will has asked that we have patience so I am thinking that we will not start any work until just before the end of this cycle so I am trying to get  a framework ready
<ventrical> Will
<ventrical> uh ... basically I need a simple (best) link on how to manage a maintainers team, ie; how many people do I really need to handle the responsibilites involved - just some basic stuff at first.
<ventrical> if anyone has any ideas of links to help instruct me on a few basics please send them to my e-mail addy at dale_f_beaudoin@hotmail.com
<ventrical> oy vey (yikes) or better yet use the mailing list in the launchpad link https://launchpad.net/~unity7maintainers
<ventrical> so irc autologs out in 240 seconds?
<ventrical> err 2455 seconds..
<ventrical> 255 seconds :)
<ventrical> hi all
<sarnold> ventrical: most people use an irc client so that they don't have to reply to the IRC pings by hand :)
<ventrical> thanks sarnold! :)
 * sarnold <-- always helpful! :D
<ventrical> yeah .. cool .. I'm still online qafter an hour n 1/2 or so
<ventrical> * sarnold thanks arnold
<ventrical> * ventrical <--
<sarnold> ventrical: /me <--
<ventrical> sarnold:  test
<ventrical> oh .. ok :)
<ventrical> its been a while  so I forget how to adress  note to a specific user
<ventrical> just saying hi..
<sarnold> :)
<ventrical> gee .. sure is quiet
<jbicha> ventrical: it's late where most of the regulars are, some were at GUADEC today
<ventrical> hey .. thanks jeremy :) .. Im just hanging out :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-01
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<infinity> tjaalton: Awake/around yet?
<tjaalton> infinity: yes
<infinity> tjaalton: Do you (or someone you know on the team) have a high DPI setup you can verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1622686 on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "double header in 16.10" [Low,Fix committed]
<infinity> tjaalton: I guess since it was "fixed" with the theme, you'd just be verifying that the latest daily still looks decent / didn't regress.
<infinity> tjaalton: (cyphermox has no way to test)
<infinity> And neither do I.
<tjaalton> i happen to have a xps15 with a 4k screen, so it should be enough
<tjaalton> daily artful?
<tjaalton> oh xenial
<infinity> Yes, xenial.
<duflu> infinity, tjaalton, a physically high DPI screen is not required. Just tweak your gsettings to try other scaling factors
<infinity> Doing that in the installer is less pleasant.
<infinity> And prone to "not actually testing the real thing".
<duflu> It is the real thing, just more cramped
<duflu> That said, the gsettings seem to be more complicated now, at least in 17.10
<infinity> I mean it's not testing the system as it ships.  So, while it's "the same thing" if you synthesize it correctly, if you don't, you haven't tested it right.
<infinity> Anyhow, he has the real thing, so the point is moot.
 * duflu sits back and recalls the good old days of IRIX scaling
<tjaalton> while the image is downloading, I'll try to repro the bug with 16.04.1 image..
<duflu> Did we change the way Gnome does scaling? It seems slightly broken now in that I can't make the scaling-factor agree with text-scaling-factor. Is the latter new?
<tjaalton> it doesn't support floats
<tjaalton> yet
<duflu> tjaalton, I know yes. But I mean I can't set scaling-factor to 2 and come up with any sensible text-scaling-factor to match
<tjaalton> ah
<duflu> They seem to get multiplied by each other
<tjaalton> huh, looks like booting 16.04.1 hangs
<tjaalton> worked the second time. and yes I see the issue with it
<tjaalton> infinity: yep, works fine
<infinity> tjaalton: \o/
<infinity> tjaalton: Tell the bug?
<infinity> And you did. :)
<infinity> tjaalton: Thanks.
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> morning willcooke
 * duflu beats DRM into submission
<duflu> and finally wins
<willcooke> congrats duflu :)
<willcooke> session restart
<willcooke> this I why we need a logout option ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<willcooke> rebooting, brb
<duflu> Hi seb128
<willcooke> hrm, looks like my laptop chose a good day to die
<willcooke> brb
<oSoMoN> hey seb128
<willcooke> hmm, something wrong with my laptop, it's not charging.. bbiab once I've done some troubleshoorting
<willcooke> hrm, looks like it could be the docking station power supply.  Hope that's the case.
<willcooke> not a happy charging laptop today:  http://imgur.com/a/a8M5f
<ventrical> goodmorning all
<ventrical> from Canada that is :)
<jbicha> o/
<oSoMoN> jbicha, no weekly meeting today, because GUADEC and holidays
<ogra> excuses
<willcooke> jbicha, sorry! I emailed the team, and thought "Don't forget to speak to jbicha" and then my laptop went screwy and I promptly forgot
<jbicha> ok, next week will be a busy meeting then :)
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> I've got a pretty full list already to discuss
<jbicha> I'll probably email the list then
<jbicha> next week is Debconf too
<metalbiker> does anyone know that the website for www.ubuntu.com is down?
<metalbiker> i get a 503 error when attempting to access it.
<koza_> works for me
<metalbiker> hmmm, that's weird. i wonder why i'm getting that error. all other sites are working for me.
<metalbiker> ok, now's it working. that was odd.
<willcooke> Could be a CDN issue
<koza_> 503 is temporary so nothing unusual in a fact that it works after a while
<leosilva> hey there, after a hard reboot yesterday my unity search is taking a life to load anything, and it even find/load anything there.
<leosilva> any clue what is going on/how to fix it?
<leosilva> s/it isn't find anything/
<leosilva> keeping saying: "sorry, there is nothing that match with you search"
<Trevinho> willcooke: you also went visiting the guys at GUADEC?
<Trevinho> or still there?
<willcooke> Trevinho, I went over yesterday, was really nice to see people in the flesh :)
<willcooke> came back last night
<Beret> hrm
<Beret> how do you turn off tap to click in artful?
<Beret> nm
<Beret> found it
<Beret> weird, I swear it wasn't there earlier
 * Beret goes back to food
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh yeah... When I see and join such events I really appreciate the community... I would have loved to go too, but I think I did enough moving this year :-D
<fossfreedom> Hi all - can anyone give some feedback please on a couple of suggested desktop package changes for Ubuntu Budgie? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/1703690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703690 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Add support for Budgie Desktop using GNOME Screensaver" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-02
<duflu> RAOF: Interesting question(?): If someone has a significantly nonlinear colour curve, could that distort some non-white colours very near #ffffff ?
<RAOF> duflu: I don't quite get the question.
<RAOF> The gamma tables can do approximately arbitrary things to the output.
<RAOF> You can do any of the palletised animation if you want!
<duflu> RAOF: I think I already answered it for myself. But yeah. I think if you need a particularly bendy curve then high values could go to unexpected places (when they actually want to go beyond white etc)
<RAOF> Oh, no. The LUT won't ever go out of bounds.
<RAOF> It's not actually a curve.
<RAOF> It's a lookup-table.
<RAOF> Approximately :)
<duflu> RAOF: Yes I know, but if you're accounting for a particularly off display then I guess values near the edge of the gamut might stand out more than they should
<jamesh> if you've got a gamma value of infinity, every value greater than 0 should map to 1
<jamesh> or is that negative infinity?
<RAOF> You're not actually programming gamma curves into the hardware, though.
<RAOF> You're just sending 256 uint16_t values.
<RAOF> (Also, you'd better be using the projective reals if you're talking about infinities ☺)
<duflu> RAOF: Yes I understand how it works. Turns out I didn't need to ask the question at all though.
 * RAOF wonders what the prompt for the question was
<duflu> RAOF: Apparently #fefffc on one particular laptop looks very green/yellow. More than it should
<RAOF> Maybe they should get a colorhug and calibrate the monitor :)
<RAOF> But, yeah, laptop panels are often not excellent at colour reproduction!
<duflu> RAOF: Apparently ColorHug2 also measure latency :)
<RAOF> It can indeed :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<Trevinho> Morning
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning Trevinho, didrocks
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu Trevinho willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128, back home again?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, willcooke
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN!  Trust you had a great holiday?
<oSoMoN> I did :)
<willcooke> Got my new laptop set up last night
<willcooke> Think I've copied everything over
<willcooke> But this one has a 1080 screen on the laptop, and the fonts are too small for me to read now :)
<oSoMoN> which brand/model did you go for?
<willcooke> Thinkpad X270
<willcooke> it's pretty much the same as my X220
<willcooke> which is perfect :D
<oSoMoN> yeah, don't change something that just works
<duflu> willcooke, oh I have been curious what the X270 is like
<oSoMoN> I've got an X230 and I'm very happy with it
<seb128> willcooke, yes, arrived around 9:30pm yesterday without issue
<seb128> lut oSoMoN , bonnes vacances ?
<willcooke> duflu, so far so good.  I went for the middle of the road i5 with a 1080p screen.  Space bar is a bit hit and miss, but everything else is fine.  Everything seems to work
<willcooke> And most importantly, it was a real docking station
<duflu> willcooke, backlit keyboard or not? I found on the X250 that backlit means smoother keys, and non-backlit better textured
<willcooke> *has
<willcooke> duflu, backlit yeah
<oSoMoN> seb128, salut! excellentes vacances, ça fait du bien!
<jamesh> I'm still waiting for the 1440p ThinkPad X1 Carbons that seem to be perpetually coming soon
<willcooke> jamesh, :D
<willcooke> I read about the "retro thinkpad" which was coming soon, but decided not to wait
<duflu> jamesh, I think I saw they appeared recently...?
<jamesh> If they were available, the choice between the X1 Carbon and X270 would be a lot easier
<jamesh> duflu: oh. Let's see.
<oSoMoN> seb128 et al.: how was GUADEC ?
<duflu> jamesh, yep +$300
<jamesh> duflu: thanks for pointing that out.  I guess I should go ahead and order one
<duflu> jamesh, *shrug* sounds like a rather high premium to pay for a bit more resolution. Is the colour gamut wider?
<seb128> oSoMoN, it was great
<jamesh> Higher res screen, thunderbolt, and USB-C charging look nice
<tjaalton> duflu: t470s review suggests it's brighter and has wider gamut
<tjaalton> if they share the same panel..
<jamesh> duflu: I'm happy to pay a bit extra if I think it'll last me a bit longer
<jamesh> duflu: I've been on 768 line screens since my first laptop, so I guess I thought I'd skip 1080p if there was the option
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> could someone change "linux (ubuntu)" to confirmed instead of released?
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1699772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699772 in scilab (Ubuntu) "linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ricotz> the upstreamed patches are available since over month and included in 4.4.74 which still hasnt got into a 4.4 package release
<ricotz> (this still breaks the i386 tests suite of libreoffice and the currently included patches for CVE-2017-1000364 are not sufficient)
<oSoMoN> done
<didrocks> Internet is fine on the train, IRC is flaky though
<willcooke> cyphermox, did you have any problems with audio out on your dock?
<willcooke> hey tseliot - do you know who might be a good person to sponsor a patch for the intel va driver?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1708091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1708091 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "External buffers of factually correct size get rejected by vaCreateSurfaces" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> cc seb128 ^
<seb128> willcooke, that patch is commited upstream so it's going to be part of the new version and we are in sync with Debian os are going to get it by sync, but I'm fine uploading it to Ubuntu meanwhile if we think we need it
<willcooke> seb128, ah right.  Any ideas how long that would take?  If it's < a few weeks, safe to just wait I think
<sergiusens> sil2100: are you working on ubuntu-image these days? I have some triggered adt tests due to my snapcraft  upload to zesty but it seems the failures are in ubuntu-image itself at runtime (or potentially snapd) -> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/i386/u/ubuntu-image/20170801_183907_33a7d@/log.gz
<sergiusens> can you confirm that?
<sergiusens> ah, I see ubuntu-image already in the queue to SRU and also failing there
<tseliot> willcooke: I think tjaalton might want to have a look at it
<didrocks> ok, setting XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=ubuntu:GNOME works well apparently
<didrocks> (not sure if I should capitalize "ubuntu", what do you think?)
<sil2100> sergiusens: hey! Let me take a look
<sil2100> sergiusens: but anyway, the ubuntu-image currently in -proposed for all stable releases is busted, there's a newer on in the unapproved queue but no one reviewed it yet
<sil2100> sergiusens: eh, I see what the problem is
<sergiusens> sil2100: something about fakeroot and what not, but I haven't dived into the code base
<sil2100> sergiusens: so once someone other than me from the SRU team reviews the ubuntu-image that's in the queue it should be good
<sergiusens> sil2100: ah, great, let me take it to #ubuntu-release, I can nudge ;-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: since the current ubuntu-image that's in the -security/-updates pocket has the CVE fix that added the fakeroot dependency, but apparently we all missed adding it as a test dep then ;p
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I had a look a poppler 0.57, but of course it is hit by a regression of glib-mkenums rewrite
<oSoMoN> willcooke, the PPA we use to stage chromium updates before publication to the archive is configured to use only -security, not -updates, but I need -updates to build chromium with clang 4.0 that has recently been SRU’d to xenial
<oSoMoN> willcooke, do you see potential issues with changing the PPA config to use -updates?
<sil2100> sergiusens: the 1.1 in the queue has that fixed
<ricotz> oSoMoN, rustc will eventually need llvm 4.0 too, so an update for trusty too would be great
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: you can't build security updates if -updates is enabled
<oSoMoN> mmm, that's annoying, I was really counting on being able to use clang 4.0 in xenial
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: do a no-change rebuild of clang 4.0 in your ppa as xenial-security
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: and remember to tell chris to release it at the same time chromium is released
<oSoMoN> that’s a neat trick
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: ie: "No change rebuild in the -security pocket." as the changelog
<oSoMoN> mdeslaur, does it need to be released though? it’s a build dep only, so keeping it in the PPA should be fine, no?
<mdeslaur> well, we release no change updates to the -security pocket all the time, it makes subsequent updates a lot easier
<ricotz> oSoMoN, mdeslaur, meaning firefox 56/57 will need llvm 4.0 too
<oSoMoN> mdeslaur, ok, I'll do that then
<ricotz> a no-change rebuild will of course not work for trusty/14.04
<oSoMoN> ricotz, can you file an SRU? I'm not sure who would handle it and how much work that would represent, but that should be the first thing to do
<ricotz> it is basically the same a done to llvm 3.9, I would assume chris will do it
<cyphermox> willcooke: not that I noticed, but I use some good USB speakers
<mdeslaur> ricotz: llvm-toolchain-4.0 is already in xenial-updates
<mdeslaur> ricotz: is that what you need?
<ricotz> mdeslaur, I am talking about trusty
<cyphermox> willcooke: how should I test? plug in something in the audio jack on the dock?
<willcooke> cyphermox, yeah, audio jack in the dock.  I've done some more googling - looks like a common problem
<mdeslaur> ricotz: oh! sorry, right, someone needs to port it...perhaps ask chris what the plans are and/or what needs to be done when he's back from vacation
<ricotz> mdeslaur, he is hard to catch though
<mdeslaur> ricotz: have you tried beer?
<ricotz> heh
<mdeslaur> :)
<cyphermox> willcooke: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-OEM-S150-Speaker-System/dp/B000XUQ2LI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1501680751&sr=8-8&keywords=logitech+speakers
<ricotz> mdeslaur, would be great to get some response on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rustc/+bug/1701556 with some further plans on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+packages
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701556 in rustc (Ubuntu) "Backport rustc 1.17 and cargo 0.18 to 14.04/16.04 and 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> they're inexpensive and work quite well :)
<oSoMoN> mdeslaur, do you know when chris gets back from vacation?
<seb128> oSoMoN, he's not on VAC but at GUADEC to discuss mozjs/gjs maintainance
<seb128> oSoMoN, he's back from that tonight iirc
<mdeslaur> ah, that's why I couldn't find it in the calendar
<ricotz> oSoMoN, mdeslaur, regarding llvm 4.0, of course 4.0.1 is wanted :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw
<oSoMoN> seb128, right, thanks!
<oSoMoN> davmor2_, congrats on the new job man!
<didrocks> what is davmor2_ going to break nowdays?
<popey> hello! I had a 16.04 basic install, not much changed. Just booted an artful USB key and tried to 'upgrade' it. It seems to have hung during "Removing conflicting operating system files", and isn't doing anything
<popey> anything i can do to debug what it's doing?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25226720/ - copy and pasted that out of the ubiquity window
<seb128> popey, you want cyphermox  or xnox, maybe #ubuntu-devel is better
<popey> ok, thanks
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> popey: do you know why you have snapd info in your logs?
<popey> eh?
<ouroumov> Guys, sorry for polluting the channel, can anyone help me test gtk+2.0 from zesty-proposed for the SRU check? When I try to install it with apt-get it tries to do regexp matching, so I'm not sure how to install the package from proposed.
<didrocks> popey: a lot of usr/lib/snapd/snapd[1361]: daemon.go:176: DEBUG: uid=999;@ GET /v2/find?q=ter
<didrocks> popey: I think it's may be the features app? Not sure why they are fetched
<popey> no idea
<didrocks> ouroumov: did you add the proposed pocket to your source.list?
<ouroumov> Yes. Also put a hold to avoid upgrading all packages as per instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<didrocks> good, then, your fix is really in the gtk+2.0 source?
<didrocks> if so, sudo apt install libgtk2.0-0/zesty-proposed
<didrocks> (you need to list binary package name, not source package names)
<ouroumov> Okay, trying that, thanks
<didrocks> this should pull the packages you need
<didrocks> yw!
<oSoMoN> mdeslaur, Rejected. PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<oSoMoN> This upload queue does not permit SECURITY uploads.
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: oh, well, just use xenial then
<oSoMoN> llvm-toolchain-4.0 (1:4.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.1ubuntu1) xenial-security; urgency=medium
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: or wait, and I'll rebuild it after lunch and push it to the archive
<oSoMoN> mdeslaur, I’ll do that if you don't mind, please ping me when it's there
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN: ok
<ouroumov> Holly Jesus, hey didrocks is it normal it wants to remove ubuntu-mate-core, ubuntu-mate-desktop and some other packages?
<didrocks> ouroumov: hum, were any of those only in proposed by any chance and your apt pinning did that?
<didrocks> ouroumov: I would say, you can remove your apt pinning (the wiki mentioned one)
<seb128> brb
<didrocks> keep proposed enabled
<didrocks> do the apt install …
<didrocks> remove proposed so that next apt update/upgrades takes anything from proposed
<ouroumov> Alright, trying that
<ouroumov> didrocks, thanks this time it didn't try to remove stuff
<didrocks> ouroumov: great, that was things you had from proposed I guess :)
<willcooke> I've got dnsmasq and resolved using 100% CPU again.  cyphermox - any thoughts on what I can do to work out why?
<cyphermox> why are you using both?
<cyphermox> it depends on the config used, I suppose
<cyphermox> willcooke: could you please file a bug, include /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and /var/log/syslog (but as I recall ubuntu-bug will do that for you)
<cyphermox> maybe gdb each and include a backtrace too
<willcooke> cyphermox, we needed dnsmasq for wifi hotspot support
<willcooke> I might have installed the full dnsmasq
<cyphermox> sure, but dnsmasq for hotspot doesn't do DNS resolution and wouldn't fight with resolved
<cyphermox> even if you installed dnsmasq instead of dnsmasq-base, it's a bug
<willcooke> I'm going to reinstall my test machine, if I can still reproduce the issue I'll log a bug
<willcooke> oki
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> maybe just check if dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf quickly first
<cyphermox> if that's in there, then yeah NM will still try to use dnsmasq to do DNS caching
<cyphermox> s/caching/resolution/
<willcooke> no mention of dnsmasq in that conf file
<seb128> to those using hexchat, is there any way to configure it in a way its indicates properly what channels get some activity?
<seb128> it displays a conversation icon all the time, which is useless :-/
<seb128> xchat-gnome was displaying nothing and adding an icon when there was unread content in the channel
<willcooke> seb128, I configured it to show red text when I get a mention and green text when there is activity and grey when nothing, is that what you want?
<didrocks> I guess seb128 is mentioned when the window isn't focused
<didrocks> like you alt-tab to something else
<seb128> willcooke, oh, let me look at that
<seb128> didrocks, both, but having already different colors/signs on the main UI would be nice
<seb128> atm I need to visit all the channels to see if there is an ongoing discussion somewhere, that's ridiculous
<willcooke> seb128, http://imgur.com/a/MxxyV
<seb128> willcooke, thanks, that did it, I was focussed on the icons thing and it didn't come to my mind that the color tab could have a solution to my problem
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> hmm, I'm not seeing snaps in the dash on gnome shell on a new 17.10 install
<willcooke> it did this before, and then went away by itself
<willcooke> but this is a new install, so dunno what I did
<seb128> what sort of snaps?
<seb128> you mean if you install a snap which has a .desktop?
<willcooke> e.g. ohmygiraffe
<seb128> like libreoffice?
<seb128> let me try that one
<seb128> did you install it and the icon is missing?
<seb128> or did you try to look for uninstalled thing and to get the dash to guide you to gnome-software to install?
<willcooke> seb128, I installed it via cli
<willcooke> software knows it's installed no
<willcooke> w
<willcooke> and it runs fine
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, gnome-software froze eating cpu at the end of the installation, had to stop it after 10 min
<willcooke> reboot, brb
<seb128> jbicha, do you know where is GNOME supposed to put screenshots taken using the area keybinding?
<willcooke> seb128, Photos
<willcooke> *Pictures
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not working :-/
<seb128> every bug I try to debug I hit another one of the way
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> well
<seb128> thanks anyway :-)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Interesting,
<willcooke> I don't have a Pictures dir here on a fresh install
<seb128> it works if I take screen screenshots
<seb128> not area ones
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> on Waylnad?
<seb128> no, X
<seb128> ctrl-shift-print
<willcooke> works here on Wayland, but because I dont have a Pictures dir it's putting them in ~
<willcooke> seb128, try shift printscr
<seb128> that seems another bug :-/
<didrocks> confirmed area one not working on X
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> ah Shift + printscrn works
<mdeslaur> oh, I hope we're not reverting to putting your confidential info into your shared pictures photo when you hit prtscrn by mistake
<seb128> right
<seb128> maybe I got my keybindings wrong
<didrocks> seb128: well…:)
<didrocks> you still have the cross
<seb128> I bet the one with ctrl is for the clipboard
<didrocks> ahhhh
<willcooke> +1
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> mdeslaur, interesting, it seems to have been that way for ever
<didrocks> ctrl+Shift+printscreen is the clipboard
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry for the confusion
<didrocks> no worry, I learnt a new keybinding :)
<mdeslaur> willcooke: we always reverted that
<mdeslaur> we may have made it unity specific though
<didrocks> mdeslaur: have you talked about it to the GNOME design team? (or have a bug/logs we can refer to?)
<willcooke> brb
<mdeslaur> I think there's an ancient WONTFIX bug somewhere
<didrocks> would be great to find it so that we can reopen the discussion
<jbicha> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/screen-shot-record.html or
<jbicha> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/screen-shot-record.html.fr :)
<didrocks> jbicha: looking for the help on screenshot tool? Crazy ;)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/927952
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927952 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "When I press the Print Screen button, it will not appear in "Save Screenshot" window." [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> brb, moving location
<xclaesse> Hm, just noticed that a recent install of ubuntu 16.04 has kernel 4.10 while my old upgraded system has kernel 4.4, that's weird
<xclaesse> new systems gets linux-generic-hwe-16.04 installed by default but not upgraded systems it seems
<seb128> willcooke, weird, selecting the wayland session here gave me an xorg one :-/
<seb128> I wonder if the selector is buggy atm
<willcooke> seb128, ah, I didnt test that
<willcooke> seb128, they both give me wayland :)
<willcooke> But the wayland one is realllly buggy
<willcooke> e.g. crtl-alt-t for a terminal is super slow to respond, so I now have 10 terminals open
<willcooke> log out does nothing
<willcooke> cpu is not pegged
<willcooke> oh, there we go
<willcooke> it caught up
<willcooke> and now I've logged in and out of a few sessions I get Xorg on the Ubuntu session and Wayland on the wayland one
<willcooke> and on X my snaps appear again
<seb128> willcooke, right, I know what the issue is, I add it to my list to deal with
<willcooke> seb128, re: snaps or session?
<jbicha> seb128 is going to fix all the issues :)
<willcooke> \o/
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> hi ricotz
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, see PM
<willcooke> night
<willcooke> !"
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-03
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> ça va oSoMoN ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, et toi?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien, j'échappe à Lyon encore quelques jours pendant la canicule (dsl, je répondais à l'upstream de dash to dock)
<didrocks> willcooke: hey! it's *live*! Shared on G+ and twitter as well
 * didrocks is eager to see feedbacks
<willcooke> didrocks, woot
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN!
<davmor2> oSoMoN: Thanks dude :)
<willcooke> hey davmor2! congrats
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm working as a test consultant for qualitest breaking all the things for all the companies ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: nice, you spread even more your breakage capabilities! :)
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed :D
 * didrocks wonders why planet.ubuntu.com didn't refresh
<willcooke> its a cron job
<willcooke> it only runs every few hours I think
<didrocks> few hours? I was thinking it was hourly
<didrocks> (it's been more than an hour)
<didrocks> but ok, if it's every few hours, let's wait :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning desktop
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, I'm not too bad. How was your trip back?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: long (quite some wait at CDG), but uneventful. How was yours? :)
<didrocks> (and the last day?)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not many people turned up for the last day. And my travel was quite uneventful too - I came back in the afternoon to avoid rush hour travel :)
<didrocks> yeah, smart move I think :)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, please get firefox of artful-proposed transitioned by force
<didrocks> hum, aren't we frozen due to beta 2?
<didrocks> alpha*
<ricotz> 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 vs 54.0+build3-0ubuntu1 is really bad
<didrocks> sure, but I mean, until the alpha images are released, we are frozen due to flavors using FF
<didrocks> so, better to wait for later today that they released before pushing something that may broke/block them if they need to do an iso respin
<ricotz> didrocks, ok, but please don't postpone it further
<didrocks> ricotz: I'm not the one deciding and can't set overrides
<didrocks> just talking for our flavors, which I'm not even impacted by, but just care about our processes
<ricotz> didrocks, I see, still hoping this is taken care of :)
<didrocks> so do I :)
<ricotz> there should be some red flag if something like firefox is getting out-of-date that much
<andyrock> good mooorning
<didrocks> hey andyrock!
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<jbicha> didrocks: btw, Alpha 2 was last week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> this week is 16.04.3 which I wasn't expecting although I guess that's been on the calendar for a while
<willcooke> morning jbicha
<jbicha> good morning
<didrocks> jbicha: oh? I saw sil2100 talking about flavors, this morning and I had that in my mind
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey there! is backporting llvm-4.0 to trusty on your list?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, cross your fingers for a new glib release ;)
 * oSoMoN takes daughter to swimming lesson, bbl
<willcooke> desktoppers - I'm going to take the afternoon off, I've got a headache I can't shift
<didrocks> get better willcooke!
<Laney> ah
<Laney> MORNING!
<didrocks> morning Laney ;)
<didrocks> how was your flight?
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> yeah no problems there
<didrocks> enjoying Montréal?
<Laney> it's humid!
<Laney> not seen that much yet apart from the metro and the supermarket
<didrocks> not that exciting yet thus :)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm great, yeah! Thanks :)
<didrocks> A lot of administrative tasks assigned to you as well btw (enjoy!) ;)
<Laney> /o\
<Trevinho> ah, welcome back GUADEC people :-)
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> how's it going?
<jbicha> Laney: good morning
<Trevinho> hey Laney, good... hacking in the shell
<Trevinho> Laney: how are you?
<Laney> alright
<Laney> just got to clean some stuff then can hopefully start on debian things
<Laney> hey jbicha
<Trevinho> Laney: you had  a good GUADEC?
<Laney> Trevinho: was really good to see all those guys again, yeah
<Trevinho> cool
<Laney> what are you doing in the shell?]
<Trevinho> Laney: i'm back working in the fractional scaling thing
<Trevinho> Laney: fixing the background right now,
<Laney> cool
<ouroumov> Guys can someone check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torbrowser-launcher/+bug/1678355 I've just been hit by this on a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04.3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1678355 in torbrowser-launcher (Ubuntu) "torbrowser-launcher fails to install browser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * oSoMoN back
<oSoMoN> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-04
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jamesh> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, jamesh
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN duflu jamesh
<seb128> re didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, seb128
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> seb128, hi, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/8140681/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I'm having a look to that one today
<ricotz> seb128, I am good :), and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<ricotz> this is probably interesting too https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/7961953/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, you should open a sponsoring bug for the aptitude debdiff
<seb128> duflu, was your battery icon tweaks that landed to ubuntu-themes supposed to be enough to make it look good? it somewhat still looks compressed/not nice in current artful
<duflu> seb128, otop
<duflu> otp
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> d_idrocks would like to use the upstream icon instead, but yeah, then issue in unity as you pointed out on the bug
<duflu> seb128, yeah my new icons are actually much better than it was (blurry). And it's only condensed for low-DPI screens. 1080p and above you get the old-style long battery. Because gnome-shell only picks 16px icons in low DPI
<duflu> Sorry, correction: It's only condensed for scale 1.0. For higher scales you will get the old longer battery
<didrocks> it's quite disturbing on scale 1.0
<duflu> didrocks, it was much worse before :)
<didrocks> I don't know if for status icon we should just go with adwaita
<didrocks> and having per session overrides
<seb128> bah, what's going on with my internet today
<didrocks> (so, unity will use unity)
<didrocks> or
<seb128> duflu, so http://picpaste.com/battery-GQgpUM6v.png is how it's supposed to look or is that still buggy?
<duflu> didrocks, adwaita's looks fine but will break Unity7 (varies between the adwaita one and ubuntu)
<didrocks> we can fix it for scale=1
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, hence per-session override
<didrocks> hum, annoying for unity-greeter though…
<seb128> if we care only about unity we could rename battery icons to append -unity
<seb128> and change indicator-power to use that name
<seb128> both greeter and session use the indicator
<didrocks> the issue is if other desktop are using -mono
<seb128> right, I wrote "if we care only about unity"
<seb128> do we know of other desktop using -mono?
<duflu> Well, authoring 39 battery icons took some effort but if you can make it work then go nuts
<didrocks> duflu: what's the real fix without impacting unity?
<didrocks> not really sure I got everything from the bug report, apart that "we need to make them square and not lying on size"
<didrocks> (which would impact unity, correct?)
<duflu> didrocks, what we have is the real fix that works with unity. The other real fix is to modify unity to load its own different names
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so, it's not only authoring
<duflu> didrocks, no more icon design required. It would be *deleting* symlinks and modifying Unity code
<duflu> ... then Gnome Shell would just use upstream-everything, and Unity would avoid accidentally loading Adwaita icons
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, good morning! chromium-browser 60.0.3112.78 is ready for testing and publication in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, ack
<chrisccoulson> although, that'll be a monday thing now
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, happy friday! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not too bad thanks - just eating some bacon. How about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks :-)
<chrisccoulson> we have sunshine at the moment!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> brb
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, sure, I wasn't expecting a Friday publication :)
<oSoMoN> bacon, yummy!
<duflu> didrocks, another idea: Modify gnome-shell to accept non-square icons like our old ones
<duflu> And to not constrain them to squares
<duflu> I think Marco favoured that
<tsimonq2> o/
<seb128> re, sorry restarted session a few times
<seb128> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> This is a fairly visible bug that the desktop team should be aware of that I have prepared a fix for and tested: bug 1133477
<ubot5> bug 1133477 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "[SRU] cut-n-paste move files got stuck forever" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133477
<tsimonq2> Just needs a Core Developer to upload
<tsimonq2> I've been working with the Ubuntu MATE folks as Caja is affected by this as well.
<tsimonq2> It has complete SRU documentation and a debdiff attached to the bug report. I would upload it if I had the permissions. ;)
<tsimonq2> (maybe it's in the Desktop Team packageset, I don't know, but at minimum it's in main)
<tsimonq2> Any suggestions or help would certainly be appreciated :)
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, I don't know how much this is involved though
<didrocks> duflu: but knowing that it's already loading mostly icons from adwaita, maybe just having indicator-power loading unity-* icons
<didrocks> that's the less intrusive
<duflu> didrocks, fair enough. I am drifting toward organizing dinner so would like to stop pondering the problem anyway
<didrocks> duflu: enjoy your dinner :)
<seb128> tsimonq2, get a sponsoring bug in the queue, I can try to have a look if nobody beats me to it but it's probably not doing to be today
<seb128> duflu, have a nice dinner and a good w.e!
<tsimonq2> seb128: Should be in the queue next time it updates
<tsimonq2> seb128: I can ask my usual Core Developer sponsor to upload it for me, but regardless I'd just like to make the Desktop Team aware ;)
<duflu> seb128, thanks, but I'm not there yet
<tsimonq2> seb128: LocutusOfBorg uploaded it for me ;)
<seb128> tsimonq2, great :-)
<seb128> you guys start being active desktopers!
<tsimonq2> seb128: ;)
<tsimonq2> seb128: I just wish I had archive upload access so I didn't have to poke people... although I will apply for MOTU on August 14th :D
<seb128> tsimonq2, right, keep going like that and you should get it without issue
<tsimonq2> seb128: The hardest part about that bug was filling out the SRU docs tbh, but look at how thorough I tried to be to minimize any questions later ;)
<tsimonq2> I think that's the most thorough I've ever been on a bug report... although it's like a 700 line diff :P
<tsimonq2> seb128: But I might just stick around in this channel so if I need to collab with the desktop team at all or vice versa, we can do so
<seb128> tsimonq2, great, it's always good to have more people around and involved :-)
<jbicha> seb128: GNOME 3.24 can work with gjs 1.49 on mozjs52, we just get a lot of annoying warnings like comment 3 on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=785568
<ubot5> Gnome bug 785568 in general "gnome-documents should use var instead of let/const for gjs 1.49.4" [Major,New]
<andyrock> Trevinho: do you remember the tool to test indicators?
<andyrock> desktoppers ^^^
 * kenvandine waves
<jbicha> kenvandine: good morning
<gQuigs> previously I could just do a bzr pull request to get metapackages like https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons changes.. they don't have any recent commit activity..  do I just want to do a normal debdiff?
<jbicha> gQuigs: that branch is from Ubuntu Distributed Development which stopped working a while ago. Yes
<gQuigs> jbicha: moved to git?  or just do a debdiff?
<jbicha> currently there is no VCS for ubuntu-restricted-addons/extras
<gQuigs> jbicha: k, thanks
<kenvandine> freenode doesn't like me trying to connect via private internet access VPN
<Laney> morning
<kenvandine> hey Laney
<Laney> hey kenvandine
<Laney> get back ok?
<kenvandine> yeah... lots of delays made for a long day
<kenvandine> got in late last night
<kenvandine> debconf going well?
<kenvandine> there we go... just had to switch to SASL login for freenode :)
<Laney> bit too much firefighting for my liking
<Laney> but not too bad
<cyphermox> seb128: are you fixing that ubiquity ftbfs?
<seb128> cyphermox, in a meeting but after that if nobody beats me to it yes
<cyphermox> seb128: ok, no rush
<cyphermox> just checking :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey btw, any chance you could review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar/+bug/1703662 ? it's probably an easy mir request :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703662 in rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar (Ubuntu) "[MIR] rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar" [Wishlist,New]
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> thanks
<andyrock> seb128: I proposed fixes for unity7+g++7 too
<seb128> andyrock, great
<seb128> didrocks, did you know of cases where picking "ubuntu on wayland" gives an xorg session? seems to happen when I tried to log with my test user atm, dunno if that's because there is already a session open or if something with the test user
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really know, you gave a reproduceable testcase, correct?
<didrocks> so, I was waiting to have some cycles working on this, but first, switching to wayland by default
<seb128> well I can't login into wayland with that second user and will had a similar issue
<seb128> the ubuntu on wayland gives an xorg session
<didrocks> we could have the list unsync due to our patch
<seb128> I guess that needs debugging
<seb128> I mentioned it in case you know about it being a known issue
<didrocks> I didn't see it, but someone else mentioned it on the channel
<jbicha> some folks on the forum were talking about the opposite problem: getting a Wayland session when they picked 'Ubuntu'
<seb128> any variable that would be useful to print?
<didrocks> so yeah, I think it's a real bug
<didrocks> seb128: all gdm logs
<didrocks> with debug enabled
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to open a bug
<seb128> (but in a call atm)
<didrocks> but TBH, let's wait to revert this patch for session ordering
<didrocks> you did open one already
<didrocks> and assigned it to me
<didrocks> but the goal is to have: wayland by default, then, let's see if the issue is that the gdm list is at 2 places
<jbicha> btw, we still plan to have X by default for the live session for now, right? I'm thinking of gparted
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> apart if we have the time to work on it
<didrocks> (sudo apps running on wayland)
<jbicha> there is a workaround for pkexec, but I think there is justifiable hesitancy in applying itt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/763531
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763531 in overview "pkexec in .desktop no longer works" [Critical,Reopened]
<seb128> didrocks, I did open one? forgot about it :-(
<seb128> didrocks, but yeah waiting is fine no worry
<didrocks> seb128: no worry ;) yeah, I didn't tell you I was waiting on the switch once the decision was taken
<didrocks> seb128: my big guess again is that the 2 lists are unsynced somewhere in gdm code
<didrocks> jbicha: indeed, I read about that one, we'll see how it goes, but for now X on live is a working solution
<didrocks> (IMHO)
<ogra> seb128, might be faster to discuss this on IRC and then dump a summary into the forum ... doesnt the wayland session have any mechanism to set global env vars that we could use with snapd ?
<ogra> (i.e. how is the non-modified XDG_DATA_DIRS set in a wayland session today)
<jbicha> I guess Flatpak had a similar problem: https://github.com/alexlarsson/xdg-app/issues/147
<ogra> jbicha, well, i guess everyone will have such a problem ... how are distributors supposed to set defaults for wayland sessions ... there must be some mechanism
<jbicha> and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736660
<ubot5> Gnome bug 736660 in gnome-session "wayland session does not process .bash_profile" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ogra> (like a distributor can enhance gsettings defaults etc)
<ogra> it should not process bash_profile for sure
<ogra> that is for shells
<ogra> but it should have a mechanism to adjust and enhance defaults that a distributor or even a developer of a GUI related service can use
<ogra> (snapd would fall under the latter ... ubuntu in general would fall under the former)
<jbicha> I don't really know, I was just pointing to a few things from gnome-session's commit log
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> using profile.d or bash_profile for such stuff is just wrong though ...
<ogra> i could imagine logind having such a mechanism
<seb128> ogra, it's the new world, systemd/wayland/... those claiming that shell scripts are hack and that it's time to do without them
<ogra> it needs to be something session wide and dedicated to wayland
<seb128> until they need some env
<seb128> and somebody adds back similar hacks :p
<ogra> seb128, well, thats what i'm saying ...
<seb128> ogra, we are not going to sort that out today and meanwhile snaps are not working
<ogra> seb128, i dont want to have to manage GUI stuff via profile.d or bash_profile or whatnot
<seb128> ogra, so let's merge that small script and then we can work on a better solution if you want
<ogra> but that small script only sets it for login shells
<ogra> does wayland process profile.d ?
<ogra> (or the session manager wayland uses rather)
<seb128> ogra, gnome-session does I think
<ogra> thats so wrong :P
<ogra> but well, if it does, then yes, lets get it landed
<seb128> ogra, I guess we should use https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/environment.d.html
<ogra> for gdm then ? or for whastever fires up systemd --user ?
<ogra> seb128, find a second approver for https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3398 ... then it can be merged
<Laney> environment.d is probably a good idea
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? having fun in french-speaking-land? ;-)
<Laney> oh hey seb128
<Laney> it's more french than I thought it would be
<Laney> I thought it would be like people speak english but they have french/english signs and stuff
<jbicha> more French than France?
<Laney> but NOPE they actually speak french all the time
<Laney> what a place to be
<Laney> well they have great bagels, so that's a +1 on france already :-)
<ogra> is there anyone in that country anyway ? i though they are all send on vacation
<ogra> *sent
<kenvandine> I just finished up the snapcraft office hours, showing off the gnome-3-24 platform snap :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey Ken, had a good trip back and gnome-3-24 demo? ;-)
<seb128> ok desktopers, I'm still around a bit but getting out of work mode
<kenvandine> good demo... trip was much too long :)
<seb128> I might still comment on backlog or email with delays but otherwise have a good w.e!
<kenvandine> flight delayed leaving manchester, so my connection had to be rebooked and left me in Philly for 6 hours :(
<seb128> kenvandine, you should get some rest :-)
<seb128> urg :-/
<kenvandine> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EE3dmAX5Ro
<kenvandine> link to the office hours demo :)
<seb128> I'm going to watch that one later
<oSoMoN> seb128, have a good one!
<kenvandine> hey oSoMoN!
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks, you too
<oSoMoN> hey kenvandine!
 * oSoMoN EOW
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end folks!
 * kenvandine does a little dance
<kenvandine> gnome-3-24 platform snap works in 14.04 :-D
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-05
<rbasak> Laney:
<rbasak> $ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action
<rbasak> 'nothing'
<rbasak> $ gsettings reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action
<rbasak> $ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action
<rbasak> 'suspend'
<rbasak> I'm not sure how that happened. I've never used gnome-tweak-tool, and don't even have it installed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-08-06
<rbasak> It's possible that I did it under Unity and had forgotten (if it's possible in Unity's UI).
<rbasak> In that case though, it might be wise to reset the setting for users on switching DE as they upgrade, as otherwise it becomes a hidden setting and behaviour.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-30
<jamesh> robert_ancell: for the snapd-glib PR, it seems the snapd API doesn't quite do what I need, so there isn't a rush to merge it.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I started a discussion on the forum about expanding the API here: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/should-v2-interfaces-select-connected-return-unconnected-plugs-slots/6455
<jamesh> depending on how that goes, it might change what the C API should look like
<Laney> 😎
<jamesh> I mentioned a few things that could make it more useful to e.g. the gnome-software use case, although I might have missed some things.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, ok, cool.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: it also means that my mock-snapd additions don't quite behave like snapd
<jamesh> so that's something to fix too
<robert_ancell> Laney, hey! Just hanging and looking cool there :)
<Laney> hey robert_ancell & jamesh (& duflu?)
<Laney> I'm on the correct side of the planet :-)
<jamesh> hi Laney.  Isn't it a bit late (or early?) for you?
<Laney> Nope. I'm here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/134795769
<robert_ancell> Laney, for work?
<duflu> Morning Laney. Welcome to the time zone (implied Twilight Zone tune)
<Laney> robert_ancell: Ya. It's Debconf this week.
<robert_ancell> ah, right
<robert_ancell> How is things in Debian land?
<Laney> You should pop along - can't be that far? :>
<robert_ancell> I always underestimate the north-south distance :)
<Laney> Alright - the schedule is actually kind of sparse this week
<Laney> Partially due to typhoon risk requiring slack
<robert_ancell> Though I do like Taiwan
<Laney> Also maybe there are just fewer people - feels a bit smaller than last year anyway
<Laney> and I'm an idiot and my key expired yesterday
<Laney> so can't upload into Debian until the 24th August /o\
<robert_ancell> Laney, surely there are people you are physically close to that can speed that process up!?
<jamesh> Never been to Taiwan.  Presumably it is easier to visit than China though
<Laney> it's on a monthly cadence :(
<Laney> and they did one earlier in the week
<robert_ancell> Ah, Debian. You frustrate me so much :)
<Laney> probably requires running 50 shell scripts and copying files around
<Laney> maybe they yell keyids across a room or something
<robert_ancell> Pidgeon IP
<Laney> meanwhile I pushed to keyserver.u.c and could upload a minute later :P
<duflu> Is it safe to assume GSources of equal priority are queued FIFO for fair scheduling?
 * duflu just assumes so
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!
<didrocks> hey Laney! How's debconf?
<Laney> sweaty
<Laney> it's super humid
<Laney> but nice, some nice talks so far
<Laney> how are you?
<didrocks> great! Trying to do as much as possible while the temperature is bearable :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
 * duflu looks up Taiwan, and then remembers most of the Wikipedia is probably edited by China
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end?
<didrocks> duflu: maybe a little bit less true for Taiwan, but indeed…
<duflu> didrocks, I mean China declares ownership of Taiwan, but Taiwan disagrees.
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> yeah, those contentious part :)
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, excellent week-end, et toi?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va, une journée de pluie qui a permi de rafraichir le tout :)
<oSoMoN> veinards! il a fait très chaud ici hier
<didrocks> oh, mais c'est remonté hier (en gros, perte de 10°C le samedi, et retour des +10 avec 34°C hier)
<didrocks> on va vite remonter à 38 :/
<jamesh> duflu: part of the reason for the animosity was that Taiwan used to be recognised as controlling mainland China by countries like the US
<duflu> Really? Is that a typo?
<jamesh> duflu: Up until 1971, the UN recognised the ROC (Taiwan) as the rightful government of all of China: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_and_the_United_Nations
<duflu> Geopolitics. Usually too hard
<jamesh> since then, the PRC took their place as the UN representative for China.  Taiwan as attempted to enter the UN as its own entity since then but gets voted down each time
<andyrock> monring all
<andyrock> Laney: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-calculator/commit/9b6baacf6283602d3790bce19b2fd37faf3d23f1 shouldn't it be 3.28.2-1 ?
<Laney> hi
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey didrocks Laney
<Laney> yes, sorry, I just chopped off the end of the version you gave
<andyrock> sorry about that, still learning 😑
<Laney> no problems 🕺
<Laney> can't upload there though since my key expired
 * Laney le fail
<juliank> Whoa, I just installed a firmware update for my T480s from gnome-software, it just popped up
<juliank> it failed to tell me to reboot, but it did work just fine
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock, Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<andyrock> morning oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney, had a good trip? how is China?
<seb128> hey juliank andyrock didrocks duflu jamesh oSoMoN
<jamesh> morning seb128
<duflu> Morning andyrock, seb128
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> trip was very long but fine thanks, mostly sitting in things that moved me around
<Laney> taiwan(!!!!) is very humid
<Laney> but the campus we're on is nice, lots of intersting plants
<Laney> and curious food to be had
<Laney> you have a good weekend?
<seb128> nice
<seb128> yeah, w.e was less hot and relaxing
<seb128> we went to Amsterdam yesterday, spent part of the afternoon with people we know in a parc and then had diner which was nice
<Laney> sounds nice
<Laney> apparently UK got a lot of rain / wind this weekend
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> seb128, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXFiJcodf4Y
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> duflu, youtube doesn't like me (or the country I'm connecting from) enough to want to show me this one
<duflu> Boo
<seb128> indeed
<duflu> Also ironic
<seb128> yeah
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dont' suppose anyone in here has an Acer swift 5 and knows how the touch screen works under Ubuntu ?
<seb128> czajkowski, hey, not that I know
<seb128> the people around have rather thinkpad or dell configs
<willcooke> Anyone know how to join a github org?  I got removed from the Canonical one for not having TFA, which I enabled last week but I still can't get back in again
<hyperair> o/ is the version for the geoclue-2.0 typelib on xenial wrong? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MwtMP6PHnd/
<hyperair> filename says 2.0, package version says 2.4.1, .pc in the corresponding -dev package says 2.4.1..
<andyrock> willcooke: I guess you need to ask #is to add you back
<andyrock> I had the same problem
<Trevinho> morning
<Trevinho> hey Laney, how is debconf?
<Trevinho> and also... I've prepared g-s 3.29, see the MP, however... didrocks (hey!), maybe you want to merge your theme update first or yours can be on top of that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: please, have a try yourself if you don't mind, it's a good practice and there is a debian/README* for it
<Trevinho> ah I saw the comment now, sorry... Didn't recive an email
<Trevinho> didrocks: and yes, I read the readme already... But I guess then we can first ship 3.29 then go with theme update if we're fast enough in that
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Trevinho> hi seb128, yeah... Quite tiring :-P, yesterday I was in UK (Gibraltar), and I escaped soon from that absurd expensive land in £ where food is not good anymore :-D
<Trevinho> yours?
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> will do, thanks andyrock
<seb128> it was fine, less hot and relaxing, spent a part of sunday in Amsterdam
<seb128> hyperair, hey, seems buggy indeed
<seb128> hyperair, likely need https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/geoclue/geoclue/commit/7414f60e which was the commit just after 2.4.1 (which is the current xenial version)
<seb128> hyperair, that can probably be easily SRUed if you need that fix in xenial
<Laney> just lent my laptop to someone to project in a lightning talk here and the second monitor froze /o\
<Laney> wayland
<Laney> we restarted to X and it worked
<Laney> :'(
<seb128> :(
<Laney> Xwayland crashed
<Trevinho> uh, coredump?
<Laney> yep, one second
<Laney> I didn't get a great one and I'm not running 3.28.3 yet
<Laney> soooooooooooooooooo could be fixed
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X5PY4vDF9n/ helpful?
<Laney> that's the real gnome-shell crash, Xwayland is probably just a followon from that
<Laney> like its pipe gets closed or whatever and it dies because of that
<Laney> the () might be gnome-shell symbols, don't have the debs around any more to install the debug symbols :(
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, are you going to break with the new theme?
<Laney> ah, and "how is Debconf" - bloody humid, but nice fun
<didrocks> Trevinho: I guess that's the main question, what happens with the missing properties?
<didrocks> don't rush to break Yaru please is what I ask :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, no.. I don't want to break anything
<didrocks> well, if you ship 3.29 and the Shell requires the new classes?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I was checking quickly, but I didn't see any upstream change to the theme dir since long time
<didrocks> (that's what need checking)
<didrocks> there are
<didrocks> not a lot, but there are
<didrocks> (new properties and class)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, that's fine.. I can fix them too
<didrocks> ensure though that people can't upgrade without the new theme
<didrocks> and that the theme changes don't break bionic users via the snap
<didrocks> (see our Friday discussion)
<Trevinho> didrocks: this is what changed since 3.28.0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KznHKHjfpd/
<didrocks> Trevinho: yes, I did the diff last week (and pasted it ;))
<didrocks> euh
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> are you sure?
<didrocks> I had more
<Trevinho> a part svg yes
<Trevinho> git diffstat 3.28.0..HEAD  data/theme
<didrocks> since the last Yaru release, are you sure?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> check with Yaru
<didrocks> there are more
<didrocks> but maybe because the .1, .2 weren't incorporated
<Trevinho> ok, ok.. just to say that if yaru worked already in 3.28 then it should work fine in 3.29
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> maybe time for rebase thus?
<Trevinho> diffstat is the same for .3
<didrocks> yeah, I think Yaru is still based on .0?
<didrocks> you have the upstream dir to check
<didrocks> (see README)
<Laney> any comment on my coredump?
<Trevinho> Laney: sorry, I had to go to enroll my fingerprint for the coworking :)
<Laney> np, thought you got distracted by theme :P
<Trevinho> at least your're not the only onehttps://retrace.fedoraproject.org/faf/reports/1722332/
<Trevinho> Laney: that crash is on 3.28.2?
<Laney> yep
<Trevinho> Laney: mh ok, do you have a bt full for that?
<Laney> sure one second
<Trevinho> or can check geometry_scale (I guess it's 0)
<Laney> (gdb) print geometry_scale
<Laney> $1 = 0
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you want the bt full?
<Trevinho> well no that's enough
<Laney> ok ♥
<Trevinho> so... if you instead can check *window->monitor
<Laney> (gdb) print *window->monitor
<Laney> $3 = {parent = {g_type_instance = {g_class = 0x0}, ref_count = 0, qdata = 0x55a14944f680}, number = 1224949296, rect = {x = 21921, y = 35896, width = 0, height = 0}, is_primary = 0, is_presentation = 0, in_fullscreen = 0,
<Laney>   scale = 0, transform = META_MONITOR_TRANSFORM_NORMAL, winsys_id = 0, monitors = 0x0}
<Laney> need to go for food
<Trevinho> ref_count=0 ? :o
<Trevinho> mh...
<Laney> I'd made the monitors mirrored
<Trevinho> ok, let me open an issue to save all these infos in the mean timeù
<Laney> maybe that does something to the monitor objects
<Laney> got to go for food now, back later
<Trevinho> the crash happened while setting it mirrored then?
<Trevinho> k, enjoy your noodles, dumplings, $other_chinese_stuff
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you check  https://packages.qa.debian.org/libe/libepubgen/news/20180603T194937Z.html  /if we can merge/update? it looks like Debian too your changes but the symbols file, is that because he doesn't like those?
<oSoMoN> seb128, looking
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> seb128, IIRC Rene doesn't like symbols file for C++ libs, so he took my multiarch and autopkgtest changes, but not the symbols (which I added upon doko's request)
<oSoMoN> so we can safely merge I guess
<seb128> k
<oSoMoN> I'll put it on my list for this week
<seb128> thx
<seb128> let me know if you need sponsoring for it
<seb128> I'm happy to dput :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, that's ok, I'm allowed to upload libepubgen it seems
<seb128> good
<Trevinho> oh, wow Ara (Pulido) is in the same coworking where I am :)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, awesome, tell her i said hi!
<Trevinho> yeah, she just left.. That's why I saw her, but I'll tell her tomorrow :)
<Trevinho> andyrock: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/7 and https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/8 (for Laney's love ;-))
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 7 in mutter "Monitor changes crash fixes (for experimental)" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 8 in mutter "Monitor changes crash fixes" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<Trevinho> anyone can pull https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+ref/ubuntu/bionic and push it to ~ubuntu-destkop ?
<Trevinho> (with tags)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-31
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> and good morning seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> This time I went to lunch before you arrived :)
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut jibel, oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> salut jibel, salut didrocks
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, weirdly wrecked, despite 8hrs sleep. You?
<willcooke> Usually wrecked
 * duflu high fives
<willcooke> :D
<duflu> and misses
<willcooke> It's weird, I'm still struggling to get back on UK time.  Bedtime seems to have crept round to after midnight, and that's not enough sleep for me any more
<duflu> Occasionally jet lag can go past one week if you're not careful
<duflu> tjaalton, what's making xorg-server 1.20 stick?
<tjaalton> duflu: not dropping obsolete drivers
<tjaalton> there's a bug that hasn't been touched by archive admins after a few pings weeks ago, then I went on holidays
<tjaalton> but I hear there's some qtbase migration confusing things further now
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> re, good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu tjaalton willcooke
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN jibel
<willcooke> bonjour seb128
<tjaalton> hi seb128
<seb128> duflu, there is a point update for pulseaudio, maybe worth getting? it fixes a segfault when switching to a2dp according to the news
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, seb128
<jibel> Salut seb128
<duflu> seb128, I already created a card in Trello with comments recently
<duflu> seb128, https://trello.com/c/sPgoFXO6
<seb128> right, just saw it, I don't understand why Debian is holding us updating though?
<duflu> seb128, because I like to have history that goes back to Debian. Until now Debian was always ahead of us
<duflu> in publishing
<seb128> the usual way is that we update and rebase later when they update
<seb128> anyway, up to you, I don't know how many people that segfault impacts but we can probably wait a bit
<duflu> seb128, yes I was looking for it but found no reports
<oSoMoN> seb128, I just uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libepubgen/0.1.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, reminder that it would be nice if you could give input on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libstaroffice/+bug/1717930 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzmf/+bug/1717926
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717930 in libstaroffice (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libstaroffice" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717926 in libzmf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libzmf" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, still on my list, I will get to those eventually
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<Trevinho> ah, I was forgetting... Hey guys :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho! how are you?
<Trevinho> hey, I'm good.. :)
<seb128> Trevinho, did you get whatever you needed done with gnome-initial-setup/bionic done?
<Trevinho> you guys don't forget I've some MPs to sponsor though :)
<seb128> you do?
<Trevinho> yes.... mutter, nautilus, gnome-shell
<Trevinho> seb128: for initiali setup was here already https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter
<Trevinho> not sure if andyrock wanted to do something more over that
<seb128> wrong url?
<Trevinho> like prepare fixes, so maybe before pulling let's wait him
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup
<Trevinho> well, that's for mutter, where now I've to cherry pick few merge-commits, since mine landed yesterday in debian
<Trevinho> but still needs to be sponsored too
<seb128> wasn't that component in sync from Debian?
<seb128> or you means SRUs?
<seb128> anyway, I let L_aney deal with that
<seb128> but I've nautilus on my list
<Trevinho> SRUs
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> yes, so we sync it, but I've made a fork for the changelog part... it's going to be basically the same of debian + the changelog changes
<Trevinho> but since we've to keep it around for 5 years, just better to have it
<Trevinho> also G-S bionic SRU... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+ref/ubuntu/bionic
<Trevinho> well, maybe at this point I'll do few other cherry-picks of andrea's fixes
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> as I don't expect a 3.28.4 coming early from now
<seb128> yeah, hopefully the main issues are handled in bionic now and we can focus a bit on cosmic
<Trevinho> gnome-shell 3.29 is also ready, but at this point probably waiting for 3.29.90 that should be arrive by today
<Trevinho> yeah, main e.u.c are.... there' still a big crash I wanted to look at, but one of that involves some glib changes, and while I started experimenting I had no time to finish, another one is shell only related but need to play more
<Trevinho> ah, and add the XUbuntuCancel method to the sarch provider
<duflu> Oh hi Trevinho
<duflu> And good night all
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, I've pushed https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/log/?h=ubuntu/bionic now
<andyrock> seb128: thx
<seb128> np, sorry it took a bit
<Trevinho> seb128: for nautilus also remember this please https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/351021
<Laney> XUbuntuCancel :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<Laney> what am I supposed to sponsor, didn't realise anything was blocking on me
<seb128> Laney, don't worry about the XUbuntu, Marco has an upstreamed agreed protocol revision which is the proper solution and for next cycle, we just need the hack in bionic
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I mean if you have better ideas....
<Trevinho> but that was what we had to accept eventually.
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney, also Marco needs another round of shell sponsoring, it doesn't have to be you but you are the more likely to pick up from past experience
<Laney> sounded like he said to wait for a new upstream release
<Laney> but ok, can do when that comes
<seb128> thx
<Laney> can't be me in debian though until my key gets fixed /o\
<seb128> hey Laney btw :) how is debconf so far?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> unfortunate timing
<seb128> when you wanted to start on 3.29 updates
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> well I do what I can in the vcs, someone can sponsor me if they are feeling nice
<Laney> nice here, someone did a talk on analysing maintainer scripts to find bugs
<Laney> https://saimei.ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/debian-meetings/2018/DebConf18/2018-07-31/mining-debian-maintainer-scripts.webm
<seb128> ah, videos are already online, nice
<Laney> yeh these guys are speedy
 * Laney has been rebasing g-c-c patches today
<Laney> robert's cleanups broke almost all of them
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I can wait for 3.29.90 actually...
<Trevinho> I mean it's just about mergin few bits once it comes
<Trevinho> if it comes today or tomorrow.
<Trevinho> otherwise I prefer going with what we have
<Laney> ok to wait
<Laney> but if that was the plan I'm not sure those cherry-picks are a good use of peoples time
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed.. but for bionic we would need them anyway
<Trevinho> as 3.28.4, is too early. While we'd have to do a SRU anyway, so better to have fixes sooner than later.
<Laney> I'm mainly talking about the 3.29 branch
<Laney> Although drip feeding cherry picks to the other one is a bit wearing too, might want to batch those
<Laney> like we do an upload every N days/weeks if there are still fixes coming
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle
<Laney> :(
<seb128> you preferred it with the private jokes? ;)
<seb128> I mentioned I though it would be better without after the meeting last week and since nobody commented I though nobody cared
<seb128> but feel free to add them back if you find it nicer :)
<seb128> to be fair I never understood the Amaterasu reference at least
<seb128> but maybe it was from a day I was not around
<Laney> It was a piece of happy mail we got one time when fixing some bug
<Laney> Well it turned the topic from something which contained fun to something 100% boring
<Laney> but fair enough if it's somehow offputting to people
<Laney> got to disappear, might be back later
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<seb128> let's be fun :)
<Laney> there's probably more fun things that could be added there than in-jokes :P
<Laney> laters
<seb128> yeah, let's see if we can figure something out :p
<seb128> have a nice evening!
<didrocks> time to write a bot to change the topic to something fun everyday ;)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> k, it's meeting time!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 31 13:30:23 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock (out), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney (out?), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> k, some people around, let's get started and be efficient today :p
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> - Fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/issues/404 (merged upstream)
<seb128> - Update file-roller to 3.29.1 (thanks L_aney for sponsoring)
<seb128> - Update gnome-calculator in debian to 3.28.2 (thanks L_aney for sponsoring)
<seb128> - Update gnome-calculator in debian experimental to 3.29.1 (WIP)
<seb128> - Updated MR to fix issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/109
<seb128> - Updated MR to fix issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1772831 (merged upstream)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 404 in gnome-software "Cannot control updates tab from keyboard" (comments: 0) [8. Accessibility, Closed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772831 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center does not respond after we set the resolution 320x180" [High,In progress]
<seb128> -  Debugging some issue with the fix for issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/issues/68
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 109 in gnome-shell "Extended characters in OSK don't get entered" (comments: 16) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 68 in gnome-settings-daemon "media-keys: Some shortcuts should ignore auto-repeat key events" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * finally reproduced bug #1721988 on metal, still working on it
<ubot5> bug 1721988 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 full disk encryption + Nvidia drivers not booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721988
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> * Yaru:
<didrocks>   - published announcement + followup on forum (https://didrocks.fr/2018/07/24/open-the-cosmic-gate-a-beautiful-theme-gets-a-beautiful-name/) and social medias
<didrocks>   - small packaging adjustements
<didrocks>   - preparing MIR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1783600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783600 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "[MIR] yaru-theme" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks>   - prepared everything to be pushed once the MIR is acked to set the new theme by default (touching 5 components): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1783571 so that even if I'm away, people can push it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783571 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Set Yaru as default" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks>   - inform core team about what's needed to get Yaru by default in Cosmic: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/progress-on-yaru-as-default-for-cosmic-18-10/7238
<didrocks>   - archive old communitheme repos and CI cleanup
<didrocks>   - multiple small fixes for the theme in gtk-common-themes
<didrocks>   - discuss strategy about updates with core team: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/gnome-shell-updates-yaru/7244
<didrocks>   - wrote documentation on how to merge new themes version: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/tree/debian/README.Ubuntu
<didrocks> * GSConnect:
<didrocks>   - a lot of debugging and exchanges with upstream: https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect/issues/158
<gitlab-bot> andyholmes issue 158 in gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect "Inclusion by default in ubuntu" (comments: 20) [Open]
<didrocks> debugging session, redo the packaging
<didrocks>   - finished packaging it and latest WIP branch in cosmic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect
<didrocks> * Icons by default on the desktop:
<didrocks>   - read current extension POC code, and start fixing it
<didrocks>   - discussion with Carlos on the next steps, what's the MVP, in which order we will tackle those
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>   - dicussed with j_ibel about installer-next-gen and started drafting a comparison document
<didrocks>   - verified apport UI changes SRU
<didrocks>   - reviewed and sponsored GNOME Shell fixes
<didrocks> Thanks seb for the 2 NEW reviews!
<didrocks> .
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Gnome Shell performance:
<seb128>   - Redesigned, rewrote and discussed at length the input lag optimization. It's a small change with a big impact so is my main priority right now (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168)
<seb128>   - Work in progress: Reworking multi-monitor support in native presentation timing branch. Generally it works very well already and other people agree, but isn't yet theoretically correct for multi-monitor...
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/commits/add-native-frame-info
<seb128>   - Also minor progress in:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 168 in mutter "clutter: Deliver events sooner when possible [performance]" (comments: 40) [1. Feature, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/commits/super-smooth-v2
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" (comments: 18) [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/112
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 112 in mutter "clutter/actor: Inherit clone branch depth from parent" (comments: 13) [1. Bug, 5. Clutter, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/119
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs. [performance]" (comments: 44) [1. Bug, 5. Backend: Native, 5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/140
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 119 in mutter "renderer-native: Reference count front buffers." (comments: 72) [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 140 in mutter "renderer-native: Simplify flip completion logic." (comments: 0) [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<seb128> * Daily bug management:
<seb128>   - An interesting insight about PulseAudio this week: The pulseaudio daemon can indirectly commit suicide leaving no crash reports when CPU usage is too high, by design! This might explain a lot about some of the most common bug reports of "no sound" where pulseaudio is found to be not running at all. Now we have a good explanation why and a workaround so I think a number of users will benefit from this soon. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783 in Launchpad itself "ProductVocabulary and ProjectVocabulary list inactive items" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> 200)
<seb128>   - Backlog is mostly stable except for some unexpected bounces in ubiquity and nautilus
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783200 (got cut)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1783200 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo Miix 310, Ubuntu 18.04] Audio no longer working" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> jamesh didn't send his update it seems...
<seb128> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<seb128> jibel, heber, hey
<jibel> - Release of 18.04.1 on the 26th
<jibel> - Release of 16.04.5 this week
<jibel> - Testing of deb to snap migration during LTS to LTS upgrade
<jibel> - Fix and test comments in utah repo MP
<jibel> done
<seb128> thx jibel
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * Profiling slow startup of snaps
<kenvandine>   - desktop-launch will now output elapsed time if run with SNAP_DESKTOP_DEBUG=1
<kenvandine>   - Determined desktop-launch is not causing the slowness to start the first time.  The slowness is in the actual exec of the app.
<kenvandine>     - Apparmor allows read access of $REALHOME/.cache/fontconfig/ but it needs to be opened rw, causing a cache miss and generating a fresh cache.
<kenvandine> ⚾
<seb128> thx kenvandine
<seb128> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: laney
<seb128> Laney is at debconf
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ commented on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1463091, which we thought was caused by snapd not allowing snap:// URLs to go through xdg-open, but is in fact a valid upstream bug
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1463091 in Widget: Gtk "snap links do not work in the firefox snap" [Normal,Reopened]
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ completed content snap for chromium-ffmpeg-extras (https://trello.com/c/iOMMKdy7/52-snap-that-provides-a-content-interface-for-chromium-ffmpeg-extras), the chromium-ffmpeg snap is live in the store
<oSoMoN>   ∘ added chromium-ffmpeg to the wiki page that lists the snaps that are officially supported by Canonical
<oSoMoN>   ∘ pushed a chromium-ffmpeg-test snap to the store that exercises the slots exposed by chromium-ffmpeg
<oSoMoN>   ∘ documented chromium-ffmpeg usage for consumer snaps: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/using-chromium-ffmpeg-in-third-party-browser-snaps/6545
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 68.0.3440.75
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 68.0.3440.75
<oSoMoN>     - uploaded to cosmic
<oSoMoN>     - snap in candidate and in candidate/from-source channels, issued call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-68-0-3440-75/6572)
<oSoMoN>     - built in stage PPA (xenial and bionic), tested and handed over to security team
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updating dev to 69.0.3497.12 (investigating a cosmic/amd64 link failure with binutils 2.31, testing lld)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1784395
<ubot5> bug 1784395 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Geolocation stopped working recently in chromium" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784395
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated snap in candidate channel to 6.0.6 RC2 and updated call for testing
<oSoMoN>   ∘ merged changes from libepubgen in debian unstable and uploaded 0.1.1-1ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> • gnome-software:
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigating bug #1775226, looking into the packagekit plugin to locate the proper place to return early instead of writing the prepared-update file on disk, as hinted by La_ney
<ubot5> bug 1775226 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software offers installation of updates on shutdown independently from update-manager and unattended-upgrades" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775226
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed and merged https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/140
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 140 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Output some profiling information when $SNAP_DESKTOP_DEBUG is set" (comments: 1) [Closed]
<oSoMoN> 🚼
<seb128> thx oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • reviewed/cleaned up a bit the trello board
<seb128> • reviewed/merged/uploaded https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/software-properties/fix-lp-1770686/+merge/345437
<seb128> • reviewed the yaru theme package for NEW
<seb128> • synced the file-roller 3.29 update from Andy
<seb128> • discussed workflow/documentation for gnome-shell/theme updates
<seb128> • cosmic syncs & updates (libvncserver, fuse, x11-apps)
<seb128> • versions script work, xupdated some upstream URLs, adding stats logging
<seb128> • reviewed gs-connect package from Didier in NEW
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: More investigations on duplicate (on the server and on the client) processing of print jobs by the pdftopdf filter when printing on auto-generated print queues for IPP printers/remote CUPS printers.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job. Especially gave ideas to the students on point where they got stuck. Last week before student's final reports.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Booked trip for Mentor Summit (first Mentor Summit for me, after 10 years of organizing the participation of the Linux Foundation.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> thx tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> marrrrcccoooo
<oSoMoN> siesta time?
<seb128> k, he's probably enjoying some tapas or something :)
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Back from holiday (2 days this week)
<seb128> - Reviewed new interfaces API in snapd-glib (https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/40)
<seb128> - Prepared SRU for appstream-glib bug affecting firmware updates (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1780442)
<seb128> - Sent out LightDM 1.24 EOL announcement
<seb128> - Landed some control center branches (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/106, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/105)
<gitlab-bot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 40 in snapd-glib "WIP: Add support for the "interface info" mode of the /v2/interfaces API" (comments: 2) [Open]
<seb128> - Rebasing lots of branches in merge proposals
<seb128> - simple-scan 3.29.90 release
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 106 in gnome-control-center "printers: Fix double free / leak due to copy-paste error" (comments: 5) [1. Bug, 10. Component: Printers, Merged]
<seb128> - GNOME Software stakeholders meeting
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 105 in gnome-control-center "printers: Fix branch depending on uninitialized variable" (comments: 4) [1. Bug, 10. Component: Printers, Merged]
<seb128> - Got sick and spent most of the day sleeping on the couch :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1780442 in Fwupd "Please backport fix for & in attributes" [Unknown,New]
<seb128> #topic rls-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: rls-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html seems fine
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> has bug #1724188
<ubot5> bug 1724188 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_stack_set_visible_child_name → get_installed_updates_cb → g_task_return_now → complete_in_idle_cb → g_main_dispatch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724188
<seb128> kenvandine, want it assigned to you so you can find an assignee?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> I'm happy to look into it once I'm done with my other G-S bugs
<seb128> thx oSoMoN
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html looks fine
<seb128> jbicha, thx for handling the evo/eds updates :)
<jbicha> np :)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html looks fine as well
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-31 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> any other topic to discuss this week?
<didrocks> nothing from my side
<oSoMoN> nothing here
<willcooke> nothing here
<seb128> k, nice and efficient meeting this week then
<kenvandine> nothing here
<seb128> thanks everyone
<willcooke>  Very quick and efficient, thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 31 13:48:45 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-07-31-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<tseliot> seb128, Laney: hi, any chance we can get this merged in cosmic and bionic? https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/351810
<seb128> tseliot, we have another gdm update/SRU in the queue, maybe we should merge both? also the code comment on yours "Run PrimeOff after the session is closed" doesn'"t match the description "before and after Gdm sessions "
<seb128> it's a bit confusing
<seb128> tseliot, the bug also needs to be made SRU compliant before that gets SRUed
<tseliot> seb128: correct. It runs the scripts - Prime and PrimeOff - before and after the session, respectively
<seb128> diff of diff are not easy to read :/
<tseliot> seb128: my changes to the patch only move the code that is relevant to PrimeOff, and leave the Prime script alone, since it is already doing the right thing
<tseliot> I know
<tseliot> seb128: this is the original patch: https://git.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/tree/debian/patches/ubuntu_nvidia_prime.patch?h=lp1778011&id=41d417c4c907d302093cd5387a1ab0f1101e2240
<tseliot> and this is the result: https://git.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/tree/debian/patches/ubuntu_nvidia_prime.patch?h=lp1778011&id=eb0dac1244b935edba502b2c4b1396d1497dca0c
<tseliot> and yes, I will prepare that bug report for the SRU, since more components need to go in
<seb128> do they need to go synced?
<seb128> but sure I can do the upload
<seb128> I'm going to start with cosmic
<seb128> though it might be tomorrow rather than today, still trying to wrap some other things
<Trevinho> Hey.. no I wasn't enjoying siesta... damn it... I was just with all my brain in the terminal...
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<seb128> Trevinho, don't worry, you can still paste your weekly update if you wish to sahre it!
<Trevinho> yes... let me reformat
<tseliot> seb128: the full fix will require all the components but it doesn't break anything if gdm goes first
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> ok I'm going...
<Trevinho> · Mutter preparation for 3.29 and more cherry-picks:
<Trevinho>  - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/7
<Trevinho>  - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/8
<Trevinho>  - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/9
<Trevinho> · gnome-shell: prepared 3.29, re-merged with debian (yay!) and prepared bionic
<Trevinho>   more SRU fixes:
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/351444
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/350755
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/351445
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 7 in mutter "Monitor changes crash fixes (for experimental)" (comments: 2) [Merged]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 8 in mutter "Monitor changes crash fixes" (comments: 3) [Merged]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 9 in mutter "d/p/monitor-Use-current-monitor-mode-to-check-whether-active.patch" (comments: 3) [Merged]
<Trevinho> · Updating dash-to-dock and yaru for 3.29 too
<Trevinho> · Various upstream reviews and cherry-picks
<Trevinho> · Some glib, mutter debugging:
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/issues/1458
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/130
<Trevinho> 🌘
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 1458 in glib "g_volume_get_mount returns NULL value after g_volume_mount_finish is called with no error" (comments: 9) [Gvolume, Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 130 in mutter "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_monitor_mode_get_resolution()." (comments: 4) [1. Crash, Closed]
<seb128> thx Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Nautilus: updates to https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350174
<Trevinho> and https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/351021
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> probably few other things I forgot to save :-D
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> "patch re-added after gbp deleted on importing new upstream release"
<seb128> is that a gbp bug?
<Trevinho> seb128: could have been, I've done gbp rebase and then I noticed I lost that
<Trevinho> ah, i also prepared gnome-initial-setup git branch :P
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> ah, also, worh mentioning that as per 3.29.90, upstream said they'll do tarball later today or tomorrow... Then probably better to wait those and rebase gnome-shell on top of that once they do it
<willcooke> didrocks, will 18.04.1 installs (i.e. from the new ISO) show up differently in Ubuntu Report?  Will we know they came from the .1 media for example?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, the media should mentions .1
<didrocks> otherwise, the distro id is still 18.04
<oSoMoN> Laney, how does that look? https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/4/diffs
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 4 in gnome-software "packagekit: Disable updates (LP: #1775226)" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1775226 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software offers installation of updates on shutdown independently from update-manager and unattended-upgrades" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775226
<Laney> oSoMoN: why's it after the pk_client_get_updates call?
<Laney> but yus, that's basically the shape of it, if it works
 * Laney hopes Robert gets review mail there
<Laney> night o/
<oSoMoN> Laney, thx, good night!
<oSoMoN> Laney, and to answer your question: I think we still want packagekit to refresh the metadata, so that the updates page lists the available updates, but we don't want the actual updates to be silently downloaded and prepared for an offline update
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, as for gnome-shell to 3.29 we need https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/770
<gitlab-bot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 770 in dash-to-dock "use a wrapper to access to Screen, Workspacess and Monitor" (comments: 4) [Open]
<Trevinho> didrocks: how do we handle that on the ubuntu branch?
<didrocks> Trevinho: rebase the ubuntu branch on top of master
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, but if the merge won't happen early enough?
<Trevinho> and anyway, do you have powers over the ubuntu branch^?
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, tricky, distro-patch
<Trevinho> like write permission?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, but will be tomorrow right now
<Trevinho> yep, sure...
<Trevinho> so, let's see if he'll merge it by tomorrow
<Trevinho> if not, we can push on ubuntu the cherry pick patch
<didrocks> yeah
<Trevinho> as g-s per se is ready, need to check the theming stuff a bit more, but I'd like to have this done by this weel
<Trevinho> week*
<Trevinho> as next one could not be around... Well, you guys can inherit it ofc, but..
<Trevinho> kenvandine: hey, can yuo please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 ?
<kenvandine> Trevinho, looking
<kenvandine> Trevinho, publishing
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-01
<ZLSA14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ZLSA14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ZLSA14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ZLSA14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FireFly21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FireFly21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FireFly21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FireFly21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CC6617> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CC6617> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CC6617> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CC6617> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<disi6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<disi6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<exezin20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<emilsp8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elios1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elios1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RoyK18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zaratustra16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<duflu> FFS
<egos13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<egos13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<egos13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<egos13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sushichef> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ghormoon8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ghormoon8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ghormoon8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TriangleSausage> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TriangleSausage> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<revi18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<revi18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<revi18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<revi18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<johnny5624> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnny5624> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnny5624> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johnny5624> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EvilWerezombie12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvilWerezombie12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvilWerezombie12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EvilWerezombie12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<didrocks> good morning
 * didrocks is fighting already for an hour in recovery mode
<didrocks> no way to get network or usb access
<hggdh8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hggdh8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel. Welcome to IRC spam land
<didrocks> yeah, I see that…
<jibel> it's on lot of ubuntu channels
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<armyriad> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<disi29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jibel> Can this channel be set to read only for non authenticated users until the spam wave calms down?
<jibel> seb128, ^
<oSoMoN> robert_ancell, I'd appreciate a review of https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/4, when you have time for it
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 4 in gnome-software "packagekit: Disable updates (LP: #1775226)" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1775226 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software offers installation of updates on shutdown independently from update-manager and unattended-upgrades" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775226
<robert_ancell> oSoMoN, sure, I'll look at it tomorrow
<robert_ancell> oh, OK, that looks pretty simple :)
<robert_ancell> oSoMoN, do you have commit access?
<oSoMoN> robert_ancell, not sure, let me check
<robert_ancell> i.e. do you have a "merge" button in the web UI?
<oSoMoN> yes, I have that green button, so it looks like I can commit
<oSoMoN> done
<Majadon6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oSoMoN> robert_ancell, I'll cherry pick the commit in the 3-28 branch too, if you don't mind
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey robert_ancell! do you feel better?
<robert_ancell> oSoMoN, sure, please do
<robert_ancell> seb128, yep, much better today. Seemed to be a 24 hour thing
<didrocks> salut seb128
<r00tobo15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<seb128> robert_ancell, nice!
<seb128> didrocks, lut :)
<seb128> jibel, we probably should, is that a mode +t?
<jibel> seb128, I don't know, cjwatson or unit193 set a mode on u-devel so people receive a notification that they should authenticate
<seb128> hum, from my log Colin did a  +q -z
 * seb128 googles for those
<jibel> seb128, that's their discussion https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/whNjy73R6s/
<seb128> thx
<seb128> there we go
<jibel> thanks
<duflu> Morning seb128 and others I missed
<seb128> hey duflu
<Trevinho> Hola folks...
<oSoMoN> buenos días Trevinho
<Trevinho> igualmente oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> new releases from shell, mutter... I think we're all set for everything to switch cosmic to 3.29...
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> I need sponsors though :-D
<Trevinho> Well, in few hours
<Trevinho> didrocks: so for https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/680 only want me to use better comments and that's it? (my purpose was already that one, just didn't used capitals, but I repeated them :))
<didrocks> Trevinho: something that can be easily noticeable and grepped
<didrocks> Trevinho: I didn't check the merge itself though, just the backward compatilibity + refreshing upstream/ dir
<Trevinho> yep, ok... I'll use something like START: VERSION SPECIFIC CODE (< 3.29)...
<Trevinho> didrocks: the backward issue is the osd bg...
<Trevinho> that only can't be fixed
<Trevinho> not a big thing though
<Trevinho> (actually I like it more withouth bg :D)
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, who is breaking this??? ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: don't know... these upstreamers! :-D
<didrocks> Trevinho: the tag looks good
<didrocks> clearly!
<didrocks> :p
<Trevinho> congrats to get that in finally though
<didrocks> but thanks for keeping them in the same file
<didrocks> Trevinho: wait, there is still the g-s-d part which isn't in
<didrocks> but unblocked now that G-S is merged
<didrocks> (but thanks!)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, well... that should be easier
<Trevinho> well, I'm preparing a bileto ppa with all the sources...
<didrocks> yeah, the second round of final reviews are already kicking in
<Trevinho> so we can land all together
<Trevinho> shell-side thogh
<didrocks> Trevinho: doesn't need to, the Shell can land without g-s-d
<Trevinho> yeah, sure... I meant for mutter+shell+dock
<didrocks> it's just that you don't have the new OSD
<didrocks> Trevinho: add the theme in it? get them to review it ;) (I can reping as well)
<Trevinho> and yaru
<Trevinho> if you want :)
<didrocks> yeah!
<didrocks> :)
<Trevinho> I guess carlo will be back later
<Trevinho> so ther should no problems for that
<Trevinho> didrocks: for dock, I'd go with distro-patch for now though
<Trevinho> it's just faster.
<Trevinho> we'll remerge it back soon
<didrocks> oki
<didrocks> sounds good
 * Trevinho puts fire to its git...
<Trevinho> but, but... doessn't really exist a git interactive shell? Like instead of having to write git all the times...
<didrocks> I read that exists
<Trevinho> ah, yeagh https://github.com/thoughtbot/gitsh
<didrocks> at least a POC
<didrocks> yeah, that one
<Trevinho> is the lovely Laney around today? :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, Trevinho: is it ok for me to upload a new version of gnome-software with those changes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V2tbFnhJb9/ (changing UNRELEASED to cosmic)
<seb128> oSoMoN, +1 from me, do you commit to the packaging vcs as well?
<Trevinho> +1 too, update git
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> well, do git first thus generate packaging :)
<seb128> did we migrate that one to git?
<oSoMoN> yes, that diff is the output of "git diff" in the packaging branch
<oSoMoN> pushed, now I'll upload a package
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx
<oSoMoN> done
<oSoMoN> that was a good way to get familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git
<seb128> oSoMoN, btw I wanted to comment back on the bug but didn't get to it yet
<seb128> how did you like it?
<seb128> oSoMoN, but https://trello.com/c/vNPbGaYl/172-bug1709725-the-updates-tab-states-that-the-system-is-uptodate-when-its-not
<oSoMoN> darn the upload was missing the orig tarball, it got rejected
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> but it shouldn't need one
<seb128> since it's a new revision, not new version
<oSoMoN> yeah
<oSoMoN> but I got this from LP: Unable to find gnome-software_3.29.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<oSoMoN> I think the doc could be made a bit more readable, but it's good enough to get started in its current forzm
<seb128> what distro target do you have in debian/changelog?
<oSoMoN> form*
<oSoMoN> cosmic
<seb128> ah
<seb128> it's because we have a .tar.xz
<seb128> rm the .tar.gz and wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/gnome-software/3.29.1-0ubuntu5/gnome-software_3.29.1.orig.tar.xz
<seb128> and rebuild the source/dput
<oSoMoN> well I already rebuilt with -sa and dputted, now it got accepted
<seb128> was that orig built by gbp from the pristine-tar thing?
<seb128> k
<oSoMoN> I suppose so
<oSoMoN> I'm not super familiar with all the gbp magic yet
<seb128> still weird, -sa should be the default for a non -1/-0ubuntu1revision
<seb128> oh well
<Trevinho> didrocks: also.... in yaru, why not using a submodule for the upstream dir?
<Trevinho> It would make things easier to maintaain and not to deal with rm/copy and paste that could cause troubles
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, it's harder to maintain IMHO
<didrocks> Trevinho: submodules have been a pain for pointing a subdirectory of an upstream directory
<didrocks> rm/cp is easier + git add for now
<Trevinho> mh, well submodules aren't the nicest thing in the wolrd in general, but..
<Trevinho> ok, as you wish...
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> thx
<Trevinho> didrocks: so carlo ACK'ed https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/680 when you've a sec (and CI is done) merge please
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi :), could you silence https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+snap/gnome-calculator
<kenvandine> ricotz, sure
<kenvandine> ricotz, sorry about that, i have some very aggressive mail filters :)
<kenvandine> ricotz, oh... i wasn't even subscribed!  I've fixed that so I should see these in the future
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks, any progress on the vala update for those snap builds?
<kenvandine> ricotz, i copied them to my staging PPA and build the platform snap including them and it all seemed good
<ricotz> kenvandine, ok, so you could copy it to the real ppa?
<kenvandine> yeah
<ricotz> thanks
<kenvandine> i had a reminder on my calendar to do that yesterday :)
<kenvandine> but ran out of time
<kenvandine> i'll do it this morning
<ricotz> alrighty
<kenvandine> ricotz, i really appreciated having xenial binaries in your ppa :)
<ricotz> kenvandine, how do you mean?
<kenvandine> the valateam ppa
<ricotz> ah you binary copied them from there
<kenvandine> yup
<ricotz> ok
<kenvandine> and i have a channel i build the platform snap into that pulls from my own staging PPA
<kenvandine> so i can build the snap with those for testing
<ricotz> aha I see https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-3-26/+packages
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> that's my staging ppa
<kenvandine> and i have a snap recipe for the platform snap that pulls from there too
<ricotz> those backports without "~" versions look troublesome
<kenvandine> ricotz, nah... nobody should ever install from these PPAs
<kenvandine> it's only a source for the snaps
<ricotz> ok, then hope so ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: since 3.28.3-1 in sru queue, could we update it to 3.28.3-2 https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+ref/ubuntu/bionic ?
<Trevinho> also that repo should be moved under ~ubuntu-desktop
<Trevinho> or should I wait for Laney in this?
<Trevinho> (cosmic sync ha already been done)
<kenvandine> ricotz, i pushed the build fixes for gnome-calculator upstream
<Trevinho> didrocks: adding a gbp.conf to yaru would make sense to you? (for tagging revisions, not that upstream and downstream branches will be different)
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, we won't have different branch upstream and downstream, do we?
<Trevinho> nope
<didrocks> Trevinho: yaru builds with gbp buildpackage without any gbp.conf, and upstream/downstream revisions should align IMHO
<Trevinho> but to make things like gbp-buildpackage --tag-only to work for example :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: even better, you can debcommit -r! :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: but if gbp-buildpackage --tag-only gives the same schema with a gbp.conf, I'm not opposed to it
<Trevinho> right now it creates a tag with debian/version
<Trevinho> $version
<didrocks> yeah, just use $version
<Trevinho> adding the conf would fix it I guess
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<Trevinho> ok :)
<didrocks> at least, I can continue to debcommit -r!!! :)
<didrocks> and we have compatible tags
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah well right now you've used the tagging as just "x.y.z" version
<Trevinho> want to continue this way or use the ubuntu/prefix?
<didrocks> yeah, it's a native package
<didrocks> this way please :)
<Trevinho> ack
<didrocks> I really find / in tag versionning uneasy
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, you can stack another SRU on top of one not reviewed yet, no issue, and yeah you want Laney to sponsor those for you
<didrocks> sounds too much like remote/branch :/
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, poor l_aney... I'll be his nightmare
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> Trevinho: 18.10.1, correct?
<Trevinho> yep
 * didrocks is writing on the hub
<seb128> Trevinho, nice to see you active on #debian-gnome btw :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I had to join to coordinate... otherwise....
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you mind adding a bug ref to my change?
<didrocks> while you are at it
<seb128> well, it's nice, working with another of our upstream
<seb128> I'm sure it makes L_aney happy as well :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep, you've that handy?
<Trevinho> yeah... not sure I am :-D
<didrocks> bug #1783571
<ubot5> bug 1783571 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Set Yaru as default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783571
<Trevinho> Well I do, but...
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh do we switch as default that too in the package?
<didrocks> that's the gdm alternative as the new GNOME Shell version will downgrade the priority
<Trevinho> I mean, that's for yaru or the shell?
<didrocks> Trevinho: nope, it's just something to get before/when we switch
<didrocks> Trevinho: yaru
<Trevinho> ah ok, ok
<Trevinho> the yaru task of the bug
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> one thing less on seb128's list once we get the MIR acked
<seb128> right, I tried to nag doko to get a pre-ack but no luck
<seb128> he's on holidays starting end of the week apparently
<seb128> :/
<didrocks> no luck -> "nuck"
<didrocks> it's quality packaging made by quality people :)
<seb128> he didn't reply
<seb128> right, that's what I told him :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, in case you need it, yaru works fine with jhbuild by just using https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Trevinho> opsss
<Trevinho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdNWvV5YfM/
<Trevinho> then, well to load it in a nested session I changed the source :P, to lazy to wite a mode json
<didrocks> Trevinho: ahah, to retest yesterday my volume tweaks, I did write a "test" mode for G-S
<Trevinho> didrocks: pastebin plz :D
<Trevinho> anywy mp is at https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/682 (wondering if the tag will be pulled too)
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you need upstream-branch and things?
<didrocks> like debian-tag=%(version)s isn't enough on itw own?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes it would be, but since it otherwise will try to use debian/* foo, I preferred to set them all
<Trevinho> like to set the tag when I wasn't in master it was complaining, anyway they should not create anythingù
<didrocks> ok, I trust you :)
<Trevinho> ah, noticed the control is missing the vcs options, want me to add these too=
<Trevinho> ?
<didrocks> Trevinho: merged, well, you can do it post-release
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> didrocks: also not that I want to do direct push, but how can i be in ubuntu gh group?
<didrocks> Trevinho: let me add you to the yaru team
<Trevinho> didrocks: and... gh didn't pull the tag :-(
<Trevinho> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/683
<Trevinho> maybe homepage could even be https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/theme-refresh
<didrocks> unnice
<didrocks> I'll let you push it
<didrocks> yep
<Trevinho> thanks
<Trevinho> pushed the tag
<Trevinho> didrocks: I don't get the dash-to-dock versioning... where 0.9.x comes from?
<Trevinho> also, since I'm there and there's a crash fix, let me prepare a SRU...
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's just a versionning we talked about with michele, nothing special
<Trevinho> mh... i see, couldn't we have used the same of the shell shop?
<Trevinho> well, e.g.o
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's a good idea
<didrocks> Trevinho: or ubuntu revision
<Trevinho> didrocks: ubuntu-revision you mean? XubuntuY
<Trevinho> well, for now I'll continue on 0.10.0, but if instead are ok, I can switch to version 63-0ubuntu1 ...
<Trevinho> (latest on store)
<didrocks> Trevinho: or 18.10
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah ok that's fine... having some context at least... Well, I'm fine with both... since it's an upstream procject, probably I'd expect to be something like upstream-ubuntu but, I've not strong opinion on taht
<flocculant> XubuntuY plays havoc with my alerts :D
<didrocks> ;)
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> well, for making gbp happier maybe using upstream could be better, but not sure... like we can use upstream-vcs-tag = extensions.gnome.org-v%(version)s
<Trevinho> so it will help also others to understand what we've based on
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128, still there? Can you help with handling a few "missing build" objections?
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#freshplayerplugin
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I'm not sure to understand your question...
<GunnarHj> seb128: I changed d/control so only amd64 and i386 were built, unlike previously when "any" was set. So I suppose that some kind of action is needed by an archive admin to have it migrated. (It's still blocked on ffmpeg, but I assume that someone is working on that.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, oh right, binaries from other archs needs to be deleted
<seb128> I can have a look
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Trevinho, still around?
<Trevinho> Pushed out from the coworking now....
<Trevinho> seb128:
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> that's for tomorrow then
<seb128> enjoy the evening!
<Trevinho> Any urgency?
<seb128> no, I wanted to know what's the right syntax for "git merge lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus:ubuntu/master
<seb128> "
<Trevinho> I want to sit back again after dinner...
<seb128> I tried to just copy the url from the mp
<seb128> but that's a fail :p
<seb128> git...
<Trevinho> Ehehe
<Trevinho> You can add the remote or just fetch the URL
<seb128> shrug, ok
<seb128> what I though
<seb128> nothing is easy with git, right?
<Trevinho> Then merge with marco/ubuntu/master
<seb128> would be too natural to be able to merge with one command
<seb128> need to add a remote, fetch, merge, delete the remote...
<Trevinho> Or FETCH_HEAD/ubuntu/master
<seb128> k, I should be able to do that
<Trevinho> Or just fetch and use that iirct
<Trevinho> IIRC
<seb128> still having to fetch
<seb128> I just want to merge, it could accept to merge from a remote in one command
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, enjoy dinner!
<Trevinho> Maybe you can... Stack overflow is your friend 😅
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> Mhmh no fetch head can't be used that way.. Well tmp remote and that's easy way. A script for automating it could be easy
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-02
<Trevinho> if anyone want to test the  3.29 g-s stack... https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3337.2 ;-=
<duflu> Laney, how's Taiwan?
<Laney> morning duflu
<duflu> Good morning
<Laney> Well, the portion of it that I'm inhabiting smells worse and worse each day
<Laney> 75 sweaty geeks in a non-ACed room does not a pleasant environment make
<duflu> I guess not everyone is used to having to buy anti-perspirant
<duflu> perspirant
<duflu> Wow. So dyslexic today that I am correcting what's already correct
<Laney> heh
<duflu> Wait. A conference in a non-ACed room? That's odd
<Laney> The lecture theatres are ACed, and the outside space is (a bit)
<jbicha> Laney: are we targeting GNOME 3.30 for cosmic? Is it ok for me to upload gnome-desktop3 3.29.90 there?
<jbicha> I won't have time to do as many uploads this cycle, but I needed gnome-desktop3 for testing something any way…
<Laney> jbicha: yep, & sure if it works without having to update anything else
<Laney> I'm trying to update things in exp where I can and then sync/merge
<Laney> but this is annoying now since my key expired
<jbicha> bribe Seb 🙃
<Laney> heh
<Laney> should be able to do mutter/shell/g-c-c/g-s-d today I think
 * Laney is writing the merge changelog for gnome-shell since Trevinho didn't 😈
<duflu> Rules...
<Laney> this is a good rule
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what go on
<didrocks> nothing special, holidays tonight \o/ and you Laney?
<didrocks> still having fun at debconf?
<Laney> nice, where are you going?
<Laney> debconf's good yeah, bbq last night and conference meal tonight
<Laney> :>
<didrocks> Laney: my parent's, in the Alps, mostly escaping the warm weather :)
<didrocks> nice!
<Laney> gosh
<didrocks> after the raw meat night, the hyper-grilled one :p
<Laney> I hope it's not a heatwave still when I get back
<Laney> but https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/aug/02/heatwave-returns-to-london-and-south-east
<Laney> not that I'm in either of those areas
<Laney> hope alps is good!
<didrocks> well, at least, older house with wide walls to protect you inside ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, it's quite crazy and doesn't seem to want to stop
<Laney> ya the house itself should be ok
<Laney> and it won't be so insanely humid anyway
 * Laney debsign gnome-shell 3.29.90
<didrocks> yeah ;) got used to the humidity btw?
<Laney> not so much
<didrocks> Laney: the *best* release ever of G-S ;)
<didrocks> (just saying…)
<Laney> heheh
<Laney> good list of contributors :>
<didrocks> s/good/excellent/
<didrocks> you meant, I guess :p
<Laney> I did a breaks on ubuntu-dock and yaru-theme
<Laney> is that version from Trevinh_o in the silo a good one to release?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3337.2
<didrocks> Laney: ubuntu-dock might change version
<didrocks> yaru-theme is ok
<Laney> hmmmm????????
<Laney> there's a package of dock there to upload
<didrocks> Laney: right, but I think the version number he pushed doesn't help us
<Laney> so if I push that, that is the version
<didrocks> as the numbers
<Laney> ok, then I have to wait
<didrocks> yes please ;)
<didrocks> we'll discuss that today
<didrocks> hum, I wonder if I prepare a branch for g-c-c
<didrocks> to switch to the new schema value one g-s-d is uploaded for override support
<didrocks> or let that to the one who will push new g-s-d
<Laney> not sure what you mean
<didrocks> basically, we are going to use the upstream gsettings key for volume override now
<didrocks> so, g-c-c needs to change what key it's setting
<didrocks> and we can drop our patch for g-s-d
<Laney> ah right
<didrocks> but I think it would be great to handle migrations (if people had the old key to true…)
<didrocks> Laney: I'm sure you will be used to the humidity once you get back, and will have wet towels in your bedroom at home to compensate :)
<Laney> :>
<Laney> I think I pushed those new versions in git, wouuld be great if you wanted to do the patch mangling before uploading
<Laney> just pushed gnome-shell, will wait for you to argue about the versions
<didrocks> Laney: which patch mangling? (you meant g-c-c/g-s-d?)
 * Laney copies yaru meanwhile
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> I'll see if I have time before leaving, I can do that untested still ;)
<didrocks> we can add the migration as a TODO as well
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning oSoMoN
<Laney> yeah that can be done before release, not required now
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> what is up
<Laney> 	yaru-theme 18.10.1 in cosmic
<Laney> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<Laney> Copy [y|N]? y
<Laney> 1 copy requested.
<Laney> do I need to push something?
<didrocks> nice! :-)
<oSoMoN> getting ready for another hot day
<didrocks> yeah :/
<oSoMoN> holidays in the Alps sounds nice
<oSoMoN> I'm going to Brittany in a couple of weeks, hope to get temperate weather there
<didrocks> crossing fingers!
<Laney> I don't find a branch for yaru
<Laney> and no Vcs- information mentioned, so guess nothing to push
<Laney> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/55fd8f8705b56e151147be709aea23f4c6604bea#diff-e6cb5fdaf65628feb1ea2f516e9ade55 looks like it's in there
<didrocks> ok, wrote the migration script, was easy ;)
<didrocks> Laney: Trevinho was supposed to add it?
<didrocks> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commit/ff479c1b6b84a636423c0e99164ee17f2ac38de1
<didrocks> that was probably after the current push?
<Laney> didrocks: guess so, we got 18.10.1
<didrocks> makes sense
<Laney> does mean that if I sponsor I can't push changes, and I can't make the release tag
<didrocks> I think Trevinho pushed the release tag already
<Laney> right, but that's weird because he didn't release it
<didrocks> ask him :) but yeah, it's a similar situation than ubiquity, release-upgrader and other projects…
<Laney> indeed
 * didrocks looks at man for dh-migrations, it's not picking it up
<didrocks> argh, I was on the bionic branch…
<Laney> heheh
<didrocks> pushed the key change for g-c-c + mirgation script
<didrocks> so, whoever will upload it to the distro… ;)
<didrocks> and the migration script looks like it's working correctly
 * Laney fixes changelog to mention didrocks instead :>
<didrocks> isn't /me puzzled, is that not "Didier Roche"? :p
<didrocks> or you mean the final line? ;)
<didrocks> I used dch -a for some reasons! avoiding the final blame :p
<Laney> yep, the person that gets the trolls
<Laney> ah, a new g-s-d with some 100% volume stuff too
<didrocks> yep! that's why I pushed the patch to g-c-c ;)
<Laney> yeh, I missed 3.29.90.1
<didrocks> there is no break/relationship btw between the Shell and g-s-d
<didrocks> if one is before the other, it's just that the whole feature isn't supported
<didrocks> (if g-s-d is first, the OSD/GNOME Shell will show volume at 100% even when volume is > 100%)
<didrocks> if the Shell is first, you can just see, if you enabled amplificiation, the max limite at 100% that you set by media keys, you can then only go over using the override manually
<Laney> sounds nicely handled
<didrocks> backward compatilibity |m|
<didrocks> (apart for the theme :p)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't understand what you ask me
<seb128> $ git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' \
<seb128>    | xargs --no-run-if-empty  git push origin
<seb128> no, I'm not going to type that barbarian command
<oSoMoN> seb128, quelques courbatures (qui a dit que le sport c’est la santé?), mais sinon la forme, et toi?
<seb128> (neither am I going to rant about the complexity of all those git stuff)
<seb128> oSoMoN, en forme, j'avais un peu les courbatures hier après le tennis de mardi, j'espère que ça sera passé ce soir parce que je rejoue :p
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<Laney> hi seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you plan to handle the SRU as well for that gnome-software fix?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I'll do that today
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx
<Trevinho> seb128: hey Seb.... Any of the combinations, but push that tag :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm doing it if you gave me decent command to do it
<seb128>  $ git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' \
<seb128>     | xargs --no-run-if-empty  git push origin
<seb128> is not
<seb128> there has to be an easier way?
<Trevinho> I've sent you 3 options
<Trevinho> push tags does it too
<seb128> I didn't understand they were alternative ways
<seb128> so why that complex line if push tags is enough? :p
<Trevinho> Or just the specific tag
<Trevinho> That's to push all the tags we need when we import a new revisions for example
<Trevinho> Follow tags might work too
<didrocks> yeah, that was why I put on the wiki page to set follow tags
<seb128> I though I had it set on that checkout
<seb128> how do I read that settings value?
<didrocks> I think it's in .git/config (you can read it as well via git config command)
 * didrocks looks for an example
<didrocks> [push]
<didrocks>         followTags = true
<didrocks> in .git/config in your repo
<seb128> $ git config  --get push.followTags
<seb128> $
<seb128> k
<seb128> that returns true once it's set
<seb128> To git+ssh://seb128@git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<seb128>  * [new tag]         ubuntu/1%3.26.4-0ubuntu2 -> ubuntu/1%3.26.4-0ubuntu2
<seb128>  * [new tag]         upstream/3.26.4 -> upstream/3.26.4
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> Good one
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for noticing!
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, versioning & ubuntu-dock, I think you saw my answers, correct?
<didrocks> Trevinho: basically, keeping gbp.conf minimal please (as I had to revert for yaru), native version, and if you want, our unmerged patches (not the constant delta we'll keep) as quilt patches
<Trevinho> didrocks: I was about to ask... I saw the issue on gitlab. Not all details though since I still have to relocate to the coworking, so...
<didrocks> another idea is to have unmerged patches cherry-picked and a file to track those unmerged upstream commit id (again, for things that are not in the permanent delta)
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's the gist of it ^
<Trevinho> Ok... That's fine. Going with quilt
<didrocks> keep it with a native version though, please! :)
<Trevinho> As per version number itself is it fine to follow upstream that way?
<Trevinho> Ah... So 18.10?
<didrocks> well, you have 2 ways
<didrocks> 63ubuntu1
<didrocks> or 18.10
<didrocks> I prefer the second, but I can understand you may want the first
<Trevinho> Ah ok... I used 63ubuntu before...
<Trevinho> with quilt gbp wanes the 1st
<didrocks> that's fine as long as it's a native version :)
<Trevinho> Or it won't find the tag...
<didrocks> and stream down gbp.conf
<didrocks> well, you can use --with quilt
<Trevinho> Then I wanted to ask... Since some docs mention that if it's not in debian has to have -0... But..
<didrocks> that's when upstream != downstream
<didrocks> here, we can consider ubuntu-dock as ubuntu being the upstream
<didrocks> as we don't ship dash to dock, but rename the projects, and such
<didrocks> (as there is upstream dash to dock in the repos for the fanclub)
<Trevinho> Ok, in fact I had a push with that version too... Then the missing delimiter was feeling me bad :-P
<didrocks> don't feel bad, or use 18.10 ;)
<didrocks> or a mix, but unsure
<didrocks> like 63+18.10?
<Trevinho> Mh... Or 63ubuntu.18.10.1?
<Trevinho> Or that's for sru only.
<didrocks> sounds even weirder, what does other people think?
<Trevinho> ?
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion as long as it's a native version
<Trevinho> Ok, waking to the office... Catch you later with the pushed code
<seb128> I don't have strong opinion, either way works
<seb128> 18.10 looks a bit nicer that 63ubuntu18
<didrocks> I think git is what really told you on what upstream version you are based on
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+snap/gnome-characters
<tseliot> seb128: hi, I have formatted the bug report as an SRU request, which should help you merge the code into bionic too: LP: #1778011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778011 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU: PRIME Power Saving mode draws too much power" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778011
<Trevinho> seb128: for the SRU branch of nautilus (https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350174 ?) can you sponsor that too?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hey, in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software?h=ubuntu%2Fbionic you've to push the tag too :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, oh, I thought I had, lemme fix that
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: in case `git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' | xargs -r  git push origin` does it :)
<Trevinho> or `push --tags` although that might push other upstream tags we don't care about (and that L_aney) wanted to filter out :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I went for "git push origin ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.3", that did it
<Trevinho> yep, that's enough
<Trevinho> just not to remember all the tags to push  I use git tag way :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: anyway that change of the dock in theory got merged, so I could also just remerge it and not use quilt for now
<Trevinho> I would need that for 18.04 though
<Trevinho> or well, as is preferred
<didrocks> Trevinho: who would you need that for 18.04? isn't it to make it compatible with latest G-S?
<Trevinho> didrocks: no not that patch
<Trevinho> didrocks: but I want to cherry-pick other fixes
<Trevinho> see the current changelog
<Trevinho> for the one I proposed
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, sure, I don't think we need to do those as quilt patches
<Trevinho> ok, fine
<Trevinho> so let's continue this way, in case we can always use `--with quilt` and that's it
<didrocks> yep!
<seb128> back
<seb128> tseliot, thx, I've a look
<seb128> Trevinho, let me have a look to the SRU
<seb128> Trevinho, can you explain me that "git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/ | xargs'" business? why is that ever needed, is that to avoid pushing some tags and where would those unwanted tags come from?
<seb128>  
<seb128> git newbie question of the day, is there a way to "git merge <remove-url(/branch)?> (or -b branch)"?
<seb128> or does one need to add the remote/fetch it/merge into master and then delete the remote?
<didrocks> Trevinho: answered
<didrocks> seb128: if you didn't attach the remote, git pull remote/branch should work
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> git pull remote-url/branch should work
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, you are going to drop as well:
<didrocks> upstream-tag = extensions.gnome.org-v%(version)s
<didrocks> pristine-tar = False
<didrocks> correct?
<didrocks> (minimizing the file, with debian-branch + debian-tag only)
<seb128> $ git pull https://git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/ubuntu/bionic
<seb128> remote: Repository does not exist.
<seb128> I guess I do that wrong
<Trevinho> no
<Trevinho> use lp:~ ....
<didrocks> seb128: and git pull lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/ubuntu/bionic ?
<Trevinho> and no ubuntu/bionic
<seb128> shrug, why is that so complex :(
<Trevinho> seb128: ahah
<didrocks> git pull lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus:ubuntu/bionic ?
<Trevinho> youve to think you're pulling my repo
<Trevinho> and from that repo a branch
<Trevinho> that ^
<didrocks> seb128: just add Trevinho's repo, you will need it forever! :)
<Trevinho> yes... how can you live without a marco remote!?
<seb128> I've one
<seb128> but I still don't know what to do from it
<Trevinho> so just git fetch that
<didrocks> prefer a marco remote or a locally installed version? :p
<Trevinho> then
<seb128> $ git remote
<seb128> marco
<seb128> origin
<didrocks> git fetch marco
<didrocks> git merge macro/<branch>
<didrocks> (fetch is to refresh the repo metadata locally)
<Trevinho> or in this case git pull marco ubuntu/bionic
<seb128> $ git pull lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus:ubuntu/bionic
<Trevinho> it's crazy that git has not a variable for current branch though :o
<seb128> is failing with "remote error: Repository '~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus:ubuntu/bionic' not found."
<seb128> just for the record
<Trevinho> eh, that's wrong url
<Trevinho> git remote marco set-url lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<seb128> $ git fetch marco
<seb128> $ git merge marco/ubuntu/bionic
<seb128> Already up-to-date.
<Trevinho> k good one :)
<seb128> $ git log
<seb128> commit 08a65da59e9e785283015f5f4ca6d9a6920ffd2b
<seb128> Author: Marco Trevisan (Treviño) <mail@3v1n0.net>
<seb128> Date:   Wed Jul 18 03:35:54 2018 +0200
<seb128> :(
<Trevinho> git pull --tags marco
<seb128> nautilus (1:3.26.3-0ubuntu4) bionic; urgency=medium
<seb128> is the content
<seb128> it didn't pull your branch
<Trevinho> git pull marco ubuntu/bionic doesn't work?
<seb128> Already up-to-date.
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sp345Be1/
<Trevinho> ensure my remote matches that url
<Trevinho> git remote -v
<Trevinho> well, not same user ofc
<seb128> $ git remote -v
<seb128> marco	git+ssh://seb128@git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus (fetch)
<seb128> marco	git+ssh://seb128@git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus (push)
<Trevinho> and how's git log marco/ubuntu/bionic ?
<seb128> commit 08a65da59e9e785283015f5f4ca6d9a6920ffd2b
<seb128> Author: Marco Trevisan (Treviño) <mail@3v1n0.net>
<seb128> Date:   Wed Jul 18 03:35:54 2018 +0200
<seb128> at the topc
<Trevinho> waaait
<Trevinho> ubuntu/bionic-3-26-4 :D
<Trevinho> eh, normal..
<didrocks> marcoooooo! :)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> why why why
<Trevinho> ubuntu/bionic-3-26-4 was the branch eh... you had to check the pull-req, I didn't remember I changed was too long ago for my brain
<seb128> why did you create a new branch? is that better?
<Trevinho> cause I wanted for my repo to have ubuntu/bionic match the ubuntu's ubuntu/bionic, while doing work in different branches
<Trevinho> it's just for working in clean way :)
<Trevinho> so you have your local ubuntu/master and ubuntu/foo to point to upstream ones
<didrocks> why do you need ubuntu/bionic local checkout?
<Trevinho> I didn't do this for shell, but it's a thing I prefer
<didrocks> in that case, you never need the projected tree
<didrocks> only keeping it in the remote is enough?
<didrocks> that's what I do, trying to always minimize the number of branches if I don't need to push them
<seb128> Trevinho, can you check I did it right?
<Trevinho> well, it's just my repo and I prefer to keep things around :), I don't like to trash anything... So even temp refs or antyhing else :P
<seb128> shrug
<Trevinho> seb128: you pushed already?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> $ gbp buildpackage -S
<seb128> gbp:warning: Unknown compression type of Merge branch 'pristine-tar' of salsa.debian.org:gnome-team/nautilus into pristine-tar, assuming gzip
<Trevinho> seb128: in any case for you the thing should change... just pulling is the same
<seb128> gbp:error: Error creating nautilus_3.26.4.orig.tar.gz: Pristine-tar couldn't checkout "nautilus_3.26.4.orig.tar.gz": fatal: Path 'nautilus_3.26.4.orig.tar.gz.delta' does not exist in 'refs/heads/pristine-tar'
<seb128> pristine-tar: git show refs/heads/pristine-tar:nautilus_3.26.4.orig.tar.gz.delta failed
<Trevinho> pulled prisitne-tar from me/salsa?
<seb128> guess not, let me redo the correct bootstrapping
<Trevinho> seb128: nooo
<seb128> can't I tell it to use the orig from the local dir instead?
<Trevinho> seb128: just do this
<Trevinho> git fetch salsa pristine-tar:pristine-tar
<seb128> but I don't want their .gz
<seb128> I want a .xz
<Trevinho> and git fetch salsa upstream/3.26.x:upstream/3.26.x
<seb128> screw those hippies :p
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway, you have to push also the upstream/latest branch too
 * seb128 does good old untar and cp debian/ over
<Trevinho> errr not latest
<Trevinho> 3.26.x
<Trevinho> how could yo love that mess :-D
<seb128> how do I tell gbp to use my local .xz
<Trevinho> ah, I see they're all pushed there
<seb128> I don't want a .gz
<Trevinho> use whatever it makes for you :-D
<Trevinho> I've no clue
<seb128> no
<seb128> k, well I copy the debian/ dir over
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^ ?
<didrocks> I don't think it's possible to have gbp rebuilding some other formats than the one was imported
<didrocks> which was*
<didrocks> (checksum, and so on…)
<seb128> can I ignore the pristine-tar thing?
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe with --no-pristine-tar?
<seb128> and tell it to use the local tarball?
<seb128> doesn't seem to work
<didrocks> --git-tarball-dir=DIRECTORY
<didrocks> from the man page
<didrocks>               Search  for upstream tarballs in DIRECTORY instead of generating
<didrocks>               them. If a tarball is not found here it will be generated never‐
<didrocks>               theless.
<didrocks> (never tested)
<Trevinho> would be `--git-no-pristine-tar` but not sure it works
<seb128> that failed and screwed my checkout
<seb128> like I've lot of local diff now
<Trevinho> git reset --hard :-D
<seb128> thanks but I stop there
<seb128> wasted enough time for today
<seb128> I just cp the debian dir over and do a debuild -S -sa
<Trevinho> seb128: you're vesting, not wasting :D
<seb128> trust me I'm wasting
<seb128> I've a long todo for the afternoon
<Trevinho> fair enough, I just want that pkg in queue and forget about it :)
<seb128> done
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, thanks for helping with the git non sense
<seb128> Trevinho, I only pushed the ubuntu/bionic branch, I guess upstream and pristine-tar were not needed since that version is already in cosmic, right?
<didrocks> yw seb128! sad it didn't work out
<Trevinho> one day you'll understand any  internal... and you'll call your next son "git" :-D
<seb128> you can do that :p
<seb128> didrocks, well, it somewhat worked, I merged and push that branch and the source is uploaded
<Trevinho> it's a quite good name... short for calling when you need something
<Trevinho> like "ugo" :D
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but it means that if version_format_in_ubuntu != version_format_in_debian and we base on the debian branch, we are screwed
<seb128> I think we can re-upload an different orign if we do a -S -sa
<seb128> it just means that forces us to move back to .gz though?
<Trevinho> didrocks: for the dock you want me to finalize the changelog, tag and push to the bileto or you handle that?
<seb128> were .xz was a mirror space win
<didrocks> seb128: ah, I thought with -sa launchpad would refuse telling it has one already with a different checksum
<seb128> the filename is different
<didrocks> Trevinho: finalize the changelog/tag/push please
<seb128> I *think* it works
<seb128> but I didn't try for a while
<didrocks> could be
<didrocks> Trevinho: I can't test it though before my holidays (meeting first and need to leave soon afterwards)
<didrocks> and you didn't push to the PR?
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, let's do that I push the PR, then laney can finish the testing
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Trevinho: even better, request Michele the rights
<didrocks> Trevinho: that way, you can merge it back yourself
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, pushed the PR though
<didrocks> ack
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> we told that you would remove upstream-tag and pristine-tar
<didrocks> those aren't necessary, please remove them :)
<didrocks> the rest LGTM
<Trevinho> ah, I thought you meant only master
<didrocks> nope, everything not necessary
<Trevinho> upstream-tag would be necessary in case we swtich to quilt...
<didrocks> but until then, we don't need it
<didrocks> so, let's remove :)
<Trevinho> (when I used patches, it would use)...
<Trevinho> mh, ok
<Trevinho> just like to be preemptive :)
<didrocks> I don't want quilt for things cherry-picked
<didrocks> and that will force it
<didrocks> anyway, meeting, bbl
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, that's re-pushed with almost gbp changes
<Trevinho> almost no*
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway in my setup gbp generates .xz files
<Trevinho> I always forget, how I do generate the control out of the .in?
<didrocks> debian/rules clean should do it
<didrocks> Trevinho: you still had some ubuntu/ tags…
<Trevinho> didrocks: in my repo you mean?
<Trevinho> yeah, old pushes... I might have not push --delete'd them all, you can delete those
<Trevinho> as I was lazy enough to only use git push gh:dash-to-dock without having a remote :-D
<Trevinho> so not a list of tags
<Trevinho> ah, I need to update bionic too, I was forgetting
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, I'm doing the tag deletion, please do it as well :)
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> didrocks: from a session file you can't set env variables, right?
<didrocks> Trevinho: unfortunately no, you can do it from the session .desktop file though
<Trevinho> didrocks: data/org.gnome.Shell.desktop.in.in so?
<Trevinho> or the one used by gnome-session?
<didrocks> Trevinho: the ones used by gnome-session
<Trevinho> didrocks: we don't have a git repo for ubunut-session, right?
<didrocks> it's gnome-session?
<Trevinho> nvm, yeah, I remembered 1ms after asking :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: too much latency :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, the way I see it's done in session files is still using env though (I thought it was using something cleaner), but since that calls the shell sesssion .desktop file anyway, wouldn't that work? mhmhmh
<Trevinho> didrocks: so, for my purpose that's enough :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, that clearly works as it's how we are selecting the SHELL mode :)
<kenvandine> ricotz, yeah, i got the mail for that one today
<kenvandine> i'll fix it
<ricotz> kenvandine, ok, but it already failed multiple times not just today ;)
<kenvandine> ricotz, yeah, i wasn't subscribed to the emails until yesterday
<kenvandine> now i see them :)
<ricotz> ok
<kenvandine> ricotz, and i've fixed the build upstream so it will build on the next sync
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> ricotz, np
<ricotz> less launchpad spam :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, did you see the email about bug 1780996 ?
<ubot5> bug 1780996 in libomxil-bellagio (Ubuntu Bionic) "Convert triggers to noawait" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780996
<kenvandine> ricotz, yeah!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it's marked as fixed in bionic for libreoffice but needs a fix in xenial too
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I’ve seen it, and am looking into it as I write
<kenvandine> awesome
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi :), don't forget about libreoffice 6.0.6
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, I'm not forgetting!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thank you
<ricotz> (6.0.6.2 is officially final)
<seb128> how do I "uncommit" with git?
<seb128> fuck, that's annoying, trying to be helpful and sponsor a change for dgadomski but someone else did cowboy upload and now git disagrees with the archive
<seb128> like i have other things to finish and I didn't plan to have to fight with the vcs for another half an hour :/
<ogra> seb128, reset
<seb128> no
<seb128> I pushed that change to launchpad
<seb128> so it's not as easy, or I need to checkout some previous head and force push or something
<ogra> oh ...
<ogra> git push -f origin master
<ogra> or some such (depends if you are in master etc )
<ogra> (origin being the remote )
<ogra> thats largely the same as bzr's --force-overwrite
<seb128> well, first I need to roll back 3  commits
<seb128> which in bzr I would have done "bzr uncommit; bzr uncommit; bzr uncommit; bzr revert; bzr push --overwrite"
 * seb128 tries "git reset --hard HEAD^^^"
<ogra> yeah, you do that with checkout
<ogra> reset actually resets the branch to original state, checkout allows you to go back commit by commit (and keeping the changes but dropping the log entry)
<Trevinho> seb128: also the tag in gdm is missing :)
<Trevinho> seb128: git for uncommit... I seent you my .gitconfig...
<Trevinho> there's an uncommit there
<Trevinho> or...
<seb128> $ git config  --get push.followTags
<seb128> true
<seb128> Trevinho, I fixed it
<Trevinho> seb128: push --tags :)
<seb128> I did "git reset --hard HEAD^^^" & commit push -f
<Trevinho> git reset --hard HEAD~1 will do it (but be worried)
<seb128> Trevinho, isn't push.followTags = true supposed to do that?
<Trevinho> seb128: in theory... but it doesn't seem to work so well
<Trevinho> so, just use push --tags
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/tag/?id=ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu4
<Trevinho> seb128: basically to go back imagine that for $ANY_REFERENCE you can use a format like $REFERENCE~[numbers of commit to go back] or  as many ^ as many you want go back
<Trevinho> so HEAD~4 points to the 4th commit before head
<Trevinho> you can also just do `reset --hard origin/ubuntu/master` to go back to clean state
<Trevinho> i miss the ubuntu2
<Trevinho> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/commit/?id=e210e5d98c5a822128c793c00e19d70fccf34dbb
<Trevinho> has not a tag
<seb128> right, just I already had pushed to ubuntu/master on launchpad
<seb128> Trevinho, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/tag/?id=ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu2 ?
<Trevinho> seb128: also you did those orig imports?
<Trevinho> nope I did
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> 3.28.2-3ubuntu2 I did
<seb128> since they cowboy uploaded it
<Trevinho> but anyway https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/commit/?id=e210e5d98c5a822128c793c00e19d70fccf34dbb is not there
<seb128> I used gbp import-dsc
<seb128> what are you asking me now?
<Trevinho> git tag  "ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu2" e210e5d98c5a822128c793c00e19d70fccf34dbb -f
<Trevinho> then
<Trevinho> git push  "ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu2" -f
<Trevinho> it looks like you changed that tag in the run...
<Trevinho> so you've to make sure it points to the right commit and then force-push it
<seb128> the tag exists but on a commit that got reverted
<Trevinho> [TBH all this is not nice :)]
<ogra> sometimes i think git was only created so people can sell books about it ... its like learning another language with totally mad grammar
<seb128> I guess the reset HEAD^^^ and push -f didn't delete it
<Trevinho> seb128: no
<Trevinho> to delete
<Trevinho> you've to do
<seb128> I did delete it manually
<Trevinho> git push --delete "TAG NAME"
<Trevinho> and that will delete from remote
<seb128> because dsc-import complained
<Trevinho> indeed
<Trevinho> but if you pushed you've to remove it from remote too
<seb128> 'ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu2' does not appear to be a git repository
<seb128> in your push command
<Trevinho> err
<seb128> git tag push I guess?
<Trevinho> add git push origin ...
<Trevinho> and then the rest
<Trevinho> also for https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/commit/?id=d03c139448733f34f11b9764092df251a5990e6a you did't use gbp right? :)
<seb128> no, I had a diff, not a dsc
<seb128> I did patch -p1 < and git commit
<seb128> why ?
<seb128> also I don't know what's the heck with the tag
<seb128> Trevinho, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/tag/?id=ubuntu/3.28.2-3ubuntu2
<seb128> better?
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the issue with the other commit
<seb128> crap, I used dch one too much and did skip ubuntu3 revision
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> it's uploaded, too late for changing it
<seb128> Trevinho, vcs is fine now?
<seb128> I think it is, stepping out for a bit
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, thanks... Sorry I had a call
<jbicha> fossfreedom: mutter 3.29.90 was uploaded to cosmic (& Debian experimental) so when you get a chance, can you update budgie-desktop for it? thanks
<jbicha> Laney: did you see https://gitlab.gnome.org/help/workflow/repository_mirroring#pushing-to-a-remote-repository ?
<jbicha> it sounds useful for our ubuntu-desktop branches derived from Debian, but I don't know if we'd be able to set up a limited LP account just for that
<Beret> hrm
<jbicha> seb128: could you maybe follow up with Chris about handling bug 1784974? (since he did the last bionic mozjs52 upload)
<ubot5> bug 1784974 in mozjs52 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update mozjs52 to 52.1.9" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784974
<Trevinho> jbicha: that's cool... so we might use gitlab for patch and merge management in case
<jbicha> well that wasn't exactly my intent. It would be nice if we didn't need to manually push the pristine-tar & upstream/* branches (with tags) to LP
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> git log
<Trevinho> ops :-D
<seb128> jbicha, k, but next week, he's off today and tomorrow
<Trevinho> kenvandine: can you land this SRU? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3338
<kenvandine> Trevinho, looking
<Trevinho> thanks
<kenvandine> Trevinho, publishing
<Trevinho> kenvandine: cool thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-03
<Laney> morning
<Laney> jbicha: ah, how do you imagine us using that?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> ahoy there duflu
<jbicha> Laney: it needs a LP account and I wouldn't want that LP account to be able to be used to upload to Ubuntu directly so I'm not sure if we'll be able to use the feature :|
<Laney> jbicha: indeed, but I'm wondering what we could use it for anyway
<jbicha> it would be nice to get the pristine-tar and upstream/* branches from Debian mirrored automatically to LP for the packages we maintain in LP
<Laney> those might not always be in sync with debian if we package an upstream release first
<Laney> although I have in the back of my head an idea for a script to automatically commit all upstream releases to upstream/ and pristine-tar on the salsa branches
<Laney> then we could have those in sync all the time
 * Laney syncs glib2.0 \o/
<Laney> I'm glad Simon did that one, there were a few tedious problems along the way
<Laney> here goes Shell
 * Laney crosses fingers
<jbicha> Laney: did you see the msg in #ubuntu-release that budgie-desktop will need work for the mutter transition?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> I thought I saw one in here
<Laney> oh right
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<ricotz> oSoMoN, where are the libreoffice 6.0.6 tarballs coming from?
<ricotz> (the git tag wasn)
<ricotz> (the git tag wasn't bumped in debian/rules)
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I might have forgotten to commit the change to debian/rules
<oSoMoN> lemme fix that
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, the tarball content looks fine
<oSoMoN> yeah, I have the change locally so the tarballs are built from the right tag
<oSoMoN> fixed, thanks for catching this
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> hey again desktopers
<seb128> being late online but I'm coworking with some GNOME people today :)
<Trevinho> Morning
<Trevinho> Cool seb128...
<Trevinho> Who's there? Hans and?
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hans & garnacho
<Trevinho> Ah... Say them all Hi!
<Trevinho> seb128: ^
<seb128> k :)
<ogra> does anyone know where the ttf-ubuntu-font-family content moved ?
<jibel> ogra, ttf-ubuntu-fonts-family has been renamed to fonts-ubuntu in bionic or your talking about another releasE?
<seb128> ogra, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-ubuntu
<ogra> jibel, no, bionic ... it finally found out myself though :)
<ogra> thanks !
<ogra> (the french to the rescue !)
<ogra> :)
<seb128> andyrock, I got a livepatch notification, seems the fix landed and is working :)
<seb128> or maybe I had the chmod local hack, I don't remember now :/
<andyrock> seb128: \o/
<andyrock> seb128: still in edge
<seb128> right, but seems to be working at least :)
<seb128> they should move it to stable
<andyrock> seb128: I tested the edge channel yeasterday and reported back to them that it's working
<Laney> hey seb128 Trevinho oSoMoN andyrock ogra
 * ogra waves to Laney 
<seb128> Laney, ni hao
<seb128> still having fun at debconf?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> just been planning some things with doko
<Laney> 😈😈😈😈😈😈😈😈
<seb128> sounds scary :p
<Laney> correct reaction
<Laney> how's the eu?
<Laney> f-ing dbus-test-runner is broken https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3342/cosmic.html
<seb128> :(
<seb128> eu is nice and warm but not humid!
<Trevinho> Not warm down here... Just lovely :)
<Trevinho> I wouldn't ever expected to have better weather in Andalucia que anywhere else.
<Trevinho> like 28°, not humid a bit of wind but not too much...
<Laney> 🌬
<duflu> Morning Trevinho, seb128, andyrock, jibel, oSoMoN, all
<seb128> hey duflu , how are you?
<duflu> I was a bit deep in code today to say hello
<seb128> what are you hacking on?
<duflu> seb128, going well and now it's Friday night. I should log off soon
<duflu> seb128, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<oSoMoN> hey all
<oSoMoN> 36.2°C and climbing, it's gonna be a hot day
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, I'm good, how are you?
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, just want to nudge you about those freshplayerplugin binaries...
<seb128> oSoMoN, very good, coworking with some GNOME guys today
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me have a look to that now
<oSoMoN> nice
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<seb128> GunnarHj, done, let's see
<doko> seb128: now that you're aware of update_excuses, component:mismatches and ftbfs, do you know what to do about emacs? ;p
<seb128> doko, remove it from the archive? :p
<seb128> who needs emacs when you have gedit!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great, crossing my fingers. :)
<oSoMoN> Laney, when you have a sec, please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/britney/hints-ubuntu-libreoffice/+merge/352293
<GunnarHj> seb128: There are a couple of pending SRUs too. Will those just work considering that there is nothing previously in -updates?
<seb128> GunnarHj, SRU for what?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Similar freshplayerplugin uploads with fewer binaries than in -release.
<seb128> I don't know if you can delete architectures in a SRU, that's to talk to the SRU team about
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. They are still in the upload queues. Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> doko, do you know why emacs is in main? I wonder why we maintain that at all...
<doko> $ fgrep -r emacs .
<doko> ./platform.bionic/supported-development-desktop: * emacs
<doko> ./platform.bionic/supported-development-desktop: * emacs25
<doko> ./platform.bionic/supported-development-desktop: * emacs25-el
<doko> ./platform.bionic/supported-development-desktop: * emacs25-nox
<doko> ./platform.bionic/supported-development-desktop: * emacs-goodies-el
<doko> want to drop vim too?
<doko> you can do with ed for sure
<xnox> seb128, imho, we can't really have "emacs and vim broken on ubuntu" or unsupported, cause it looks awkward.
<seb128> xnox, I disagree it's a desktop component though
<xnox> at one point there were packages building elisp bindings, but with archive reorg, we don't need emacs in main for that.
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, that looks buggy
<seb128> chrome-gnome-shell: chrome-gnome-shell
<seb128> [Reverse-Recommends: gnome-shell (Uploader: laney) (MAIN)]
<xnox> seb128, do you actually mean you disagree that ~desktop-packages is the main subscriber to it?
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, chrome-gnome-shell isn't in main for Ubuntu and security nacked that, so it should be downgraded to suggests
<xnox> (cause it is a graphical editor by default, and many do use it as a graphical x/gtk IDE)
<seb128> xnox, yes, I think us claiming we support it is a best misleading, in practice we do 0 work and have no knowledge about it
<seb128> it would be more honest to have it in universe
<xnox> seb128, we just had main-subscribers review in portland (?!) maybe you need to re-raise this again up your management chain if you want emacs to be punted on another team.
<xnox> seb128, in practice it is well maintained, and we do notice and fix issues if and when they arise (e.g. emacs transitions) yes mostly by working with debian maintainers and via syncs, rather than ubuntu delta, but still.
<seb128> xnox, right, I'm going to have a look to supported-development-desktop
<seb128> xnox, I don't know who "we" is but it's not us in desktop
<seb128> well, the other way is to just ignore that problem and list of packates
<seb128> since in practice it doesn't mean much anyway
<xnox> seb128, the quality expectations there is that it must build; be usable; and have no critical usability bugs in sort of core modes. Nothing too fancy, nor there is need to maintain and support all the little sub modes. Thus it totally makes sense to stay in a "development" seed and in "main"
<xnox> seb128, and the people who jump at fixing it, are obviously those that rely on it and happen to be in ~ubuntu-dev with or without ~canonical too.
<seb128> right, it's good to have emacs in shape and working
<seb128> I'm not sure having supported-development-desktop makes sense nowadays though
<xnox> seb128, why is src:hud and src:unity still in the archive is beyond me =) because imho that is really not maintained anymore =)
<seb128> I especially don't see vim and emacs as desktop components
<seb128> but let me put on the list for the next catchup meeting between patricia/steve/willcooke
<xnox> when i see "development-desktop" i tend to mean "interactive terminal where a person pretends to call themselves a developer uses it"
<seb128> xnox, there is a bunch of community members that took over unity
<xnox> hence i would expect things like: ed, vim, emacs, VSCode, Eclipse -> all in a pile =)
<doko> sorry, we don't have archive-nannies team yet, so you have to bear with some stuff ...
<seb128> you mean snaps? :)
<seb128> doko, emacs doesn't need to be in main though
<xnox> seb128, emacs -> only after there is emacs.el "interface" in snapd =)
<seb128> doko, anyway what's the issue with emacs? it's not ftbfsing nor on update_excuses, it's on component mismatch but our team got subscribed so it basically just need to be promoted?
<Laney> seb128: yeh I noticed that too, thx for pointing
<Laney> it won't migrate anyway until budgie thing is fixed
<seb128> right
<xnox> seb128, this is just a package rename, no? emacs25 -> emacs
<seb128> right
<xnox> before that emacs24 was in main
<Laney> oSoMoN: not right now, maybe later or someone else can help you (#ubuntu-release), sorry
<xnox> and before that 23...
<oSoMoN> Laney, no worries
<Trevinho> Laney: remember this for laters ™️ https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/351445
<seb128> doko, oh, thanks for the yaru theme MIR review btw!
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<oSoMoN> time to wrap up, have a good week-end!
<raidensnake> sorry to ask but someone needs to build a fix for the intel cherry trail audio for bionic
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-08-04
<raidensnake> ant idea why I get gave up on resume/suspend device on a clean install?
<raidensnake> any*
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-29
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Happy Monday
<didrocks> hey duflu, happy Monday to you too
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> good mornday
<duflu> Hidy marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> oSoMoN, Is there a way to tell Chrom(ium) to disallow JavaScript self-scrolling pages
<duflu> It drives me mad
<duflu> ?
<duflu> I expect web designers do it on purpose and it's not a bug
<oSoMoN> duflu, something like that? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-scroll-jacking/ehpdicggenhgapiikfpnmppdonadlnmp
<duflu> oSoMoN, yes, thanks
<oSoMoN> duflu, I haven't tested this myself, let me know if it works
<duflu> oSoMoN, maybe not. Reviewers claim it steals browser history
<oSoMoN> uh oh, not good
<duflu> Well, maybe. It might be innocent but if so, then at least clumsy
<oSoMoN> it would be worth trying to unpack the extension, remove the offending code and repack it
<duflu> kind of like my grammar
<Trevinho> morning guys
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hikiko: oSoMoN!
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN! xD
<Trevinho> double completion, sorry hikiko (and hi too :-D)
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<duflu> And good morning hikiko
<duflu> who is away
<didrocks> good morning Trevinho
<willcooke> morning all
<marcustomlinson> hey willcooke
<Gargoyle> If anyone can offer eny advice on this it would be great. I'm running out of google-fu. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EApjEXkXoAc7736?format=jpg
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: looking up the PCI vendor / device ID brings up bug reports. we can talk in #ubuntu if you like (see /topic here)
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: https://forum.level1techs.com/t/threadripper-pcie-bus-errors/118977/60 suggests you want pcie_aspm=off. if this is an older board with a newer (AMD) CPU you may also need to set PCI bus to use v3.0 in BIOS.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-30
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Laney> morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * Laney is back in the hood
<Gargoyle> Hiya!
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> and Gargoyle
<Laney> peace Gargoyle and duflu
<didrocks> hey hey Laney! welcome back! Hope the trip was fun and fine :)
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> it was very nice yes, but now I've got a cold :'(
<didrocks> argh, due to AC?
<didrocks> or just traditional conference-flu?
<Laney> hmm not so much AC around
<Laney> probably a Debian based infection :P
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, welcome back to the old continent
<Laney> GPL-ed disease
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> https://wiki.debian.org/DebConf/19/Photos?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=debconf19_group.jpg
 * Laney doesn't look so impressed in this picture /o\
<didrocks> Laney: sounds like the merge worked then ;)
<duflu> You should be able to figure out who to blame if it's GPL'd
<Laney> I think they do one-commit-per-release
<didrocks> heh
<marcustomlinson> That photo is like a game of Where's Laney
<Laney> there's also an easter egg in that picture too
<Laney> first person to identify what it is gets a beer at the next meeting
 * didrocks found xnox but not Laney
<Laney> :D
<Laney> happy to have ruined the team's productivity
<didrocks> ;)
<marcustomlinson> Laney: the cow teddy?
<Laney> marcustomlinson: YEP!
<duflu> Laney, a couple of people have torn faces, but that's probably a stitching error and not an easter egg
<Laney> the guy by the tree is the photographer
<Laney> he got stitched in later
<Laney> and juliank gave him the cow toy
<didrocks> heh
 * didrocks puzzled about hardening-no-pi on default go build, without any helper tweaked…
<didrocks> interesting, if you add the build-dep on golang-go explicitely (which was already installed), the pie issue goes out. I've never seen an helper depending on the build-depends list directly (like, reading it)
<Trevinho> morning guyz
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi duflu
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<clobrano> hi all 0/
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<clobrano> hey didrocks, how's it going?
<didrocks> good, thanks, yourself?
<Wimpress> Laney: Who from the desktop team is with Will in Toronto this week?
<Wimpress> Just Ken?
<Laney> hey Wimpress
<Laney> I think robert_ancell is there too
<Wimpress> OK, thanks.
<Wimpress> I am not BTW.
<Wimpress> Laney: Are you standing in for Seb this week?
<Wimpress> I've found an issue with 18.04.2/3, HWE and nvidia 430 drivers. Just about to send and email and what to know who on desktop (other than Will and J_ibel) should get it.
<Laney> in what sense?
<Laney> I mean not officially, but feel free to copy me
<Laney> and if it's nvidia then presumably tseliot too ;>
<Wimpress> Just validating my findings before I send the mail.
<Laney> good point though, who wants to run the team meeting later?
<Laney> all the teachers are away
<Laney> (i assume)
<Laney> Wimpress: If it's a bug, should be filed and on the ISO tracker too so the people managing the point release can see it
<Laney> Not that I can see a .3 milestone there...
<Laney> sil2100: ^- you managing this one?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: Looks like you may be the next in command re: the meeting
<Laney> CAN'T MAKE ME
<tseliot> Wimpress: when it comes to nvidia, feel free to forward any issues to me too
<Laney> I just want a working gnome-shell 3.33.4, is that so much to ask?
 * Laney is going to have a tantrum
<Laney> I'm off next week so I'm a bit stressed out about getting this stuff uploaded soon
<Laney> at least the core parts of the desktop
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/pixels.png yay
<clobrano> didrocks: oops, didn't see the reply. Very well, it seems I'll be in Thessaloniki at the end of August \0/
<didrocks> clobrano: excellent! Hope you will enjoy GUADEC :)
<clobrano> didrocks: I'm sure I will
<sil2100> Laney: Adam is the main driver for .3 if anything, let me see if I have teh powers to create the milestone
<sil2100> (I assume I do not)
<sil2100> Laney: ah, you meant the QA tracker milestone? Since I see a .3 milestone on LP if anything
<Laney> sil2100: yeah that
<Laney> I mean the release is supposed to be in 2 days, but this implies that maybe it won't be?
<Laney> guess we should have a meeting or something
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, it won't, there's a week-slip for .3
<sil2100> Laney: Adam pushed it a week later to give the kernel guys more time to get things ready
<sil2100> hm, but indeed, that wasn't really announced anywhere
<Laney> heh
<Laney> k, good idea to do that :-)
<Laney> now then:
<Laney> #startmeeting desktop 2019-07-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 30 13:34:28 2019 UTC.  The chair is Laney. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic:
<Laney> /o\
<marcustomlinson> hello
<Laney> i don't have the list
<Laney> one second
<marcustomlinson> on the google cal event I think
<didrocks> lalala :)
<Trevinho> :)
<Laney> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel (out), kenvandine (out), laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Laney> copied it from last week
<oSoMoN> o/
<Laney> #topic b
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic: b
<Laney> #subtopic incoming
<Laney> is that a thing? who knows
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Laney> that looks empty
<Laney> #subtoic tracking
 * Trevinho changed the subtopic to incoming
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
 * Trevinho changed the subtopic to tracking
<Laney> there's that reiwa stuff
<Laney> seb128 was supposed to get that off the list
<Laney> bad man
<Laney> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1835922
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1835922 in mesa (Ubuntu Disco) "missing gl* symbols in version 19.0.2" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> tjaalton: you're handling this one? guess I can assign you
<Laney> one minute JFDI timeout
<Laney> #topic d
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic: d
<Laney> #subtopic incoming
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> that looks empty to me
<Laney> there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1833916 but that seems like a kernel thing and the Ubuntu task should be removed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1833916 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB-C to HDMI converter is not working with thunderbolt port" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laney> done
<Laney> #subtopic tracking
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guile-2.2/+bug/1823459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1823459 in guile-2.2 (Ubuntu Disco) "guile-2.2 ftbfs in disco (arm64 only)" [High,In progress]
<Laney> not sure that's going to be fixed in disco
<marcustomlinson> why is it unassigned?
<marcustomlinson> oh, because of what you just said I guess
<marcustomlinson> :P
<Laney> Changed in guile-2.2 (Ubuntu):
<Laney> assignee: 	Andrea Azzarone (azzar1) → nobody
<Laney> Changed in guile-2.2 (Ubuntu Disco):
<Laney> assignee: 	Andrea Azzarone (azzar1) → nobody
<Laney> :'((((((((((((((((((
<marcustomlinson> ah
<Laney> anyway I deleted the task, it got fixed in eoan and I'm pretty sure nobody cares about backporting that to disco
<Laney> but the diff is presumably there if anyone does
<Laney> #topic e
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic: e
<Laney> #subtopic incoming
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/1551623
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1551623 in gconf (Ubuntu) "[SRU] package gconf2 3.2.6-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed" [Critical,Triaged]
<Laney> hmm
<marcustomlinson> Is this still a bug if #1828639 is fixed
<marcustomlinson> ah come one ubot5
<marcustomlinson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1828639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1828639 in dpkg (Ubuntu Eoan) "Unlooping all the trigger loops!!!!!" [High,Fix committed]
<Laney> thx, I was failing at loading that
<Laney> I guess probably not
<marcustomlinson> -1 then
<Laney> the debdiff there seems technically right but if it's not fixing an actual bug any more then shouldn't be rls-nominated I think
<oSoMoN> agreed
<didrocks> +1
<Laney> I assume +1 to -1
<Laney> :P
<marcustomlinson> haha
<Laney> ok, cheers, I'll comment quickly
<didrocks> right, that was "agreed" ;)
<Laney> okey
<Laney> #subtopic tracking
<Laney> #link http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> that looks good too
<Laney> #topic proposed-migration blockers
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic: proposed-migration blockers
<Laney> #link https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> sorry I didn't pre-review this this week
<Laney> let me see quickly
<didrocks> (I'm taking care of grub2, which is almost unblocked FYI)
<Laney> we dished out most of these already didn't we
<Laney> didrocks: you get to do that under the radar as this is not in our section :P
<Laney>  libsoup2.4 (2.66.1-1 to 2.67.3-1) in proposed for 5 days
<didrocks> yeah, still needed work though :p
<Laney> that is my upload
<Laney> I dunno what's happening yet, doesn't happen here, need to look further
<Laney> so I'll take that one
 * Laney checks trello for any new ones that are needed
<Laney> ok I see libevdev libnfs gvfs/i386
<Laney> I know that the last one is a flaky test but I'll make a card so that hopefully someone can be assigned to de-flake it
<Laney> will make cards for those three
<Laney> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | desktop 2019-07-13 Meeting | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> 30 seconds
<Laney> 15 seconds
<Laney> 5 seconds
<Laney> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 30 13:57:32 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-07-30-13.34.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thanks Laney
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> #subtopic totally works
<didrocks> thanks Laney :)
<oSoMoN> thanks Laney
<Laney> except I typoed one of them
<Laney> 13:36 <Laney> #subtoic tracking
<Laney> but Trevinho-bot still picked it up, what great AI!
<Trevinho> jeje
<bittin> What is your meetings about?
<bittin> if you still have them?
<fabiomirmar> Howdy Desktop team. I'm trying to export /var/lib from a liveCD (Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop) using NFS, but I get the message "exportfs: /var/lib does not support NFS export". This comes from the squashfs from the livecd... From my investigation, squashfs should be able to be NFS exported, unless -no-exports is used during mksquashfs. How can I tell if Ubuntu uses it during mksquashfs in its ISO? Any other pointers on
<fabiomirmar> how to accomplish the NFS Export of that filesystem?
<willcooke> Hi fabiomirmar, this channel is mainly for Ubuntu developers to talk to each other.  For support questions you would have more luck asking in #ubuntu
<fabiomirmar> willcooke: ack. I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<willcooke> fabiomirmar, np, good luck!
<immu> hello mr willcooke
<willcooke> hi immu
<immu> meeting over?
<bittin> immu: yeah a couple of hours ago i heard: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-07-30-13.34.moin.txt
<sarnold> fabiomirmar: try strings -a | grep export  or strings -a | grep mksquash  or similar -- *maybe* it encodes the command line into the image itself?
<immu> what kernel version are they tracking for 19.10 willcooke
<fabiomirmar> sarnold: thanks. I just used "unsquashfs -s filesystem.squashfs" and I can see "Filesystem is exportable via NFS" which makes me even more confusing as why I'm not able to export that
<willcooke> immu, 5.2 I think
<immu> any chance that 5.3 could be targetted? we still do have time before kernel freeze?
<willcooke> immu, #ubuntu-kernel is the right place to ask about that
<immu> sure mr willcooke
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-31
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<duflu> Just picked my first self-grown lemon
<duflu> Very happy with that
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> nice one duflu
<Laney> do you have to move it inside?
<Laney> in the winter
<duflu> It is winter, so no :)
<duflu> Besides, it's a few metres tall and wide
<duflu> Today winter means 21 degrees apparently
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Laney, hope you got some sleep after all :)
<didrocks> morning Wimpress
<Laney> didrocks: URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<oSoMoN> yo Laney, good morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hum, dh_installsystemd doesn't start units by default? /me looks at the man pages
<didrocks> --no-enable isn't set though, weird
<oSoMoN> duflu, I planted a lemon tree and an orange tree in the spring, and there's a couple of tiny lemons growing already, I'm eagerly waiting for the winter now
<Laney> hey oSoMoN Wimpress
<Laney> didrocks: dh_systemd_enable / dh_systemd_start
<didrocks> Laney: looking at the code, it's also done now by dh_installsystemd
<didrocks> but yeah, no Install section, which isn't used in the "successful boot" systemd example, I wonder how that work then…
<didrocks> Laney: as you can see /lib/systemd/system/systemd-bless-boot.service doesn't have an install section, I wonder how it can work then
<Laney> I think those two I mentioned are the ones used by default (see /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/systemd.pm)
<didrocks> yep, but the sequence is deprecated since compat 11
<Laney> ah yeh, it depends which compat you have
 * didrocks wrote some code on dh_systemd_{enable,start}, but I didn't follow that those were deprecated then
<didrocks> but anyway, dh_installsystemd doesn't enable it because of no Install section, which is fine
<didrocks> but I wonder how /lib/systemd/system/systemd-bless-boot.service is working then
<didrocks> (as I'm doing something similar with zsys)
<Trevinho> morning!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Laney> didrocks: where's that enabled on your system?
<didrocks> Laney: it's not (well, it's vendor preset: enabled for a static unit). But the unit is described in the systemd manpage as an example of a daemon to run on succesful boot
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<didrocks> ah, maybe it's the generator pulling it in
<didrocks> yeah, that's it
<Laney> this stuff https://sources.debian.org/src/systemd/242-2/docs/AUTOMATIC_BOOT_ASSESSMENT.md
<didrocks> right, systemd-boot starts, then the generator saw it was using systemd boot and pull this unit in the transaction
<Laney> yah
<Laney> like dynamic enable
<didrocks> quite unhelpful it's named as a "good example for running a service on successful boot" by the system doc then, it's a special case :p
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Laney> maybe systemd.special manpage gives you a target that does what you want?
<Laney> although those boot ones are systemd-boot only I think and that's not explicitly mentioned
<didrocks> Laney: well, this is where I saw the "boot-complete.target" and this is where I saw "See systemd-bless-boot.service(8) for a service that propagates boot success information to the boot loader, and orders itself after boot-complete.target."
<didrocks> yeah, I wonder if it's systemd-boot only or not
<Laney> that target isn't started here anyway
<didrocks> right, hence the dynamically pulling in
<didrocks> but the description is puzzling "This target is intended as generic synchronization point for services that shall determine or act on whether the boot process completed successfully"
<Laney> I guess it should probably mention 'if you are using systemd-boot'
<didrocks> agreed
<Laney> 'man 7 bootup' has another diagram
<didrocks> I guess anyway I want to start After=default.target
<didrocks> but I wonder what the [Install] section would look like, it's it's normally the contrary (WantedBy…)
<Laney> that sounds right
<Laney> then it'll get symlinked in default.target.wants/
<didrocks> Laney: right, but it can't be WantedBy=default.target and After=default.target, or can it?
<didrocks> ah no, Wants doesn't impact ordering, just "inclusion"
<didrocks> I always found it puzzling :p
<Laney> yeah sure it can
<Laney> WantedBy on a target gets you an After= by default btw
<didrocks> this is weird, no? If B is wanted by A, I would expect the normal case to be "A is done once B is done"
<didrocks> done as "started" here
<didrocks> but yeah, that's the contrary
<didrocks> after all those years of systemd, can still be tricked :)
<Laney> job security :p
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> you might want to get a review from someone like Colin about default.target though - afaik that'll mean that it is ~always started
<Laney> and there might be a better one to pick that expresses what you want
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, the goal is to have it started on server and desktop, but I'll ask him when NEWing it
<Laney> like even if you do systemd.unit=emergency.target on the commandline
<didrocks> hum, and a combination of After=multi-users.target graphical.target default.target then?
<didrocks> I wonder how that works when emergecy.target is targetted and the others aren't the transaction
<didrocks> needs experimentations :)
<Laney> the unit you boot to is aliased to default.target
<didrocks> right, I know taht, hence the additional constratints
<didrocks> constraints*
<Laney> ya
<didrocks> I'll give it some tries
<Laney> I mean probably ideally you want that boot-complete.target for grub2 too
<Laney> but ...
<didrocks> sounds like impactful
 * Laney wouldn't want to propose that :-)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> let me ask Balint, he did the last uploads on systemd
<didrocks> rbalint: hey, do you have some opinions on a good syntax to have an unit running once a system is considered as booted successful (basically after default.target when it's either multi-user.target or graphical.target, but not emergency.target for instance)? It seems that boot-complete.target is only enabled dynamically if systemd-boot is used (by the systemd-bless-boot-generator)
<didrocks> ah, it seems that After= + Conflicts= on emergency.target would help
<rbalint> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> rbalint: ok, doing this and giving it some trials then. Thanks for confirming
<rbalint> didrocks, but would not WantedBy= be enough instead of Conflicts=?
 * rbalint reading backlog
<didrocks> rbalint: I need to point to default.target for being able to run on servers (where it's multi-users.target) and desktop (graphical.target). However, default.target points to emergency.target if you enter this mode, and I don't want this unit to be run in that case (as the boot isn't "sucessful" for zsys)
<rbalint> ah, ok, btw why don't you want it in emergency.target?
<didrocks> because the unit/service purpose is to signal to zfs that the boot was successful, meaning "we can boot all a working server/desktop env" (which isn't what emergency.target conveys)
<rbalint> didrocks, i don't think you need to special-case emergency.target in your services file, emergency.target won't start other services by default (while you can start them manually)
<didrocks> rbalint: wouldn't WantedBy=default.target be equivalent to emergency.target?
<didrocks> if you start the system explicitely with emergency
<rbalint> didrocks, no, emergency.target is special and will not run services
<didrocks> rbalint: ok, worth a try then, thanks for the feedback :)
<Laney> what about rescue.target?
<rbalint> Laney, special targets don't need special handling in 'normal' services to minimize the configuration to be written, so it should not be handled in zsys either imo
<Laney> if the point of the service is to record a successful boot
<rbalint> Laney, the zsys service would not be run by default in rescue.target because it is a generic service
<Laney> rbalint: ok, I'll take your word for it, thx
<rbalint> didrocks, Laney a good way of looking at the connections between targets services is runnuning systemd-analyze dot | grep rescue
<Laney> perhaps default.target is statically defined and not per-boot like I thought it was
<Laney> if so, then this wouldn't be a particular problem
<didrocks> rbalint: ok, however, we don't have the link with "default.target", but I'll take your work on it too :) (better to not hardcode anything)
<didrocks> Laney: seems like default.targe requires multi-user.target
<didrocks> target*
<Laney> it's a symlink
<didrocks> ah right
<Laney> to graphical.target, but I thought systemd set that up in /run or something when you give systemd.unit
<Laney> maybe not
<didrocks> so yeah, maybe not dynamic
<didrocks> same
<didrocks> it means that desktop/server package have some Replaces?
<didrocks> weird
<Laney> not sure who manages that
<Laney> looks like we always pull graphical.target
<Laney> TIL I guess :>
<didrocks> wondering what happens on server, so graphical.target but not real interesting units installed on it
<didrocks> yep :p
<Laney> means you can't just install something for graphical.target and assume it won't be run on a server
<didrocks> or you can say "if you install gdm on server, it will start it", which is the positive side :p
<didrocks> but yeah, I wasn't expecting that either
<ogra> oSoMoN, do you have nscd or unscd installed on the machine you are testing the chromium snap ?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, do you know who would be able to respond to https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1433 ?
<oSoMoN> ogra, neither, so I guess the fact that I'm seeing this working is because the test service is on the same machine
<oSoMoN> oh, just seeing your followup comment now…
<oSoMoN> I wonder what differs between our setups
<oSoMoN> would anyone be willing to test bug #1838038 and comment on whether the test in comment #1 is working for them?
<ubot5> bug 1838038 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Chromium does not work with .local mdns/avahi name resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838038
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: there's work close to landing that will help improve support for using themed icons
<kenvandine> so if that icon was in the yaru theme
<kenvandine> we can install our current  icon as a fallback for when the theme doesn't provide it
<ogra> oSoMoN, well, it is very funny that it works for you because thats technically impossible (no mdns support in core means you simply can not access that protocol) ... are you 100% sure you are using the snap binary ? :)
<ogra> (or are accidentually running in --devmode or some such ....)
<oSoMoN> ogra, "impossible n’est pas français" :) yes, I'm positive I'm running the actual chromium snap, strictly confined
<ogra> so weird
<oSoMoN> will try in a VM in a moment
<oSoMoN> too many VMs running at once…
<ogra> heh
<ogra> well, it starts woring fine for all my snaps when installing nscd but thats a universe package we cn indeed not require .... it also makes spotify discovery for other devices work ...l which also depends on mdns ...
<ogra> as soon as i install nscd my snap starts seeing the chromecase i my living room and my phone
<ogra> if i remove it again chromium and spotify reliable refuse to open mdns stuff again
<oSoMoN> ogra, including that very simple test with the python http server?
<ogra> s/chromecase/chromecast/
<ogra> yes
<oSoMoN> I probably have additional stuff on my laptop that somehow make this work
<ogra> well, nscd or unscd would be a candidate, thats whyy i asked .... i wouldnt know any other thing that could make it work though
<robert_ancell> willcooke, can you open a new team update thread?
<willcooke> robert_ancell, on it
<willcooke> robert_ancell, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-update-monday-5th-august-2019/12059
<robert_ancell> willcooke, argh, now I've forgotten the thing I had done I was going to note...
<willcooke> :))
<robert_ancell> popey, did you intentionally add the whitespace in the description text of Word Salad snap but expect it to be in bold, i.e. "** Word Salad **"? (See https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/snapcraft.io/issues/2127)
<robert_ancell> (If it is supposed to be bold please leave as is until the bug is checked)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-01
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Laney> hey
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks oSoMoN
<Wimpress> o/
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<Trevinho> Wey!
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and Trevinho
<didrocks> morning Wimpress, Trevinho
<Laney> didrocks: any idea what I need to do with the patch in gnome-shell now that !1 is merged?
<didrocks> Laney: !1 doesn't address the whole patch need, but at least, you can now know what are session mods
<Laney> are you able to fix it up?
<didrocks> and so, in the ubuntu session, only load for extensions part of the current mod
<didrocks> Laney: unsure I'll have the time before my holidays
<didrocks> but I can give it a try, don't expect before next week though
<didrocks> just hands me something than can compile and disable the patch :)
<Laney> ok, thanks
<didrocks> do you mind filing a bug and assign it to me so that I don't forgot about it after the week-end?
<Laney> is a trello card ok?
<Laney> i made a gnome 3.33.4 board, would be nice to keep all the bits in there
<didrocks> a trello card is fine :)
<Laney> great
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> oho, Florian committed enable-hot-corners patch
<didrocks> niceeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tkamppeter> laney, hi
<tkamppeter> laney, I have a solution for the autopkgtest script for NM, I have added it to my merge request on LP. Could you check it?
<Laney> tkamppeter: can you file a new merge request please? I just uploaded your one earlier today, did you see?
<Laney> I'm not sure if I'll be able to get to it before my holidays though
<tkamppeter> Laney, then you have already caught my fix, as I have added it some days ago.
<Laney> ok
<tkamppeter> So seems that the merge e-mail notification did not come through or got swamped by notifications for HEXR (why do I get these?)/.
<tkamppeter> Laney, thanks, and happy holidays (beach in Brazil?).
<Laney> no, that would have been nice though
<Laney> back in the UK
<tkamppeter> Laney, mas Brasil 'e muito bonito, que pena que você não aproveitou depois da debconf.
<Laney> eu queria voltar para minha bonito casa
<ogra> my hovercraft is full of eels ?
<tkamppeter> Laney, você fala bem português.
<Laney> tkamppeter: eu tive assistência
<Laney> até logo!
 * Laney nibbles on ogra 
<tkamppeter> Laney, boas ferias!
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi
<Trevinho> k_alam: hi
<k_alam> Trevinho: good afternoon
<k_alam> Trevinho: Can you make 18.04 branch for unity-settings-daemon? I have SRU merge pending
<k_alam> Trevinho: And when you have time please take a look on this https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-appmenu/ignore-desktop/+merge/366990
<Trevinho> k_alam: ok, please remind me nex tweek though as tomorrrow I'm off
<k_alam> Alright. No prob. Thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-08-02
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks duflu oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<Laney> hoihoihoih
<didrocks> oupsss didn't see your pings, hey marcustomlinson & Laney :)
<marcustomlinson> :) hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks marcustomlinson (oSoMoN duflu)
<Laney> hmm, after my desktop incident yesterday, the juju stuff is all broken
<Laney> looks like it came up with different IPs and juju knows about the old ones
<Laney> i.e. juju + DHCP are not friends
<Laney> I guess Openstack / LXD arrange for the same instance / container to get the same IP for their lifetime, but my router doesn't do such a thing
<duflu> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Wimpress> Morning
<Laney> what up Wimpress
<Wimpress> Leaving for hols this afternoon, so getting ready to exit stage left.
<Laney> me too :>
<Laney> going somewhere nice?
<Wimpress> Laney: To the Yorkshire Dales for a week and then all the way down to Devon for week.
<Laney> Wimpress: luverly
<Wimpress> Where are you headed?
<Laney> Pembrokeshire
<Wimpress> Wonderful. Love it there :-)
<Laney> ♥
<oSoMoN> holidays, that sounds nice
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, does https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/75579 look familiar? i.e. has this been reported for other snaps or in other contexts?
<Wimpress> oSoMoN: Huh. Interesting. I use Code all day everyday. I've never experienced that.
<Wimpress> Firefox is my default browser too.
<Laney> clobrano: well done on the membership!
<clobrano> hey Laney, thank you :)
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, are you on bionic
<oSoMoN> ?
<Wimpress> No, 19.04
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, are you using the firefox snap though? only the deb is affected
<didrocks> Laney: Just before your holidays: can you tell me where you uploaded mutter (see the trello card)? I looked in eoan, ubuntu-desktop ppa, debian experimental, but no luck
<Laney> didrocks: silo, linked from a comment on the same card I think
<didrocks> ah, to the silo you linked in a previouc comment on the card, got it, thanks!
<didrocks> I should get around that on Monday
<Laney> that's like the staging area for all this shit
<Laney> cool, nice one
<Laney> didn't want to upload to the release and then go away for a week :>
 * didrocks got advanced more than I thought :p
<didrocks> yeah, I think Trevinho's will still end the transition, but at least, I can prepare the patch
<didrocks> Laney: before you go (and I go): enjoy your holidays :)
<didrocks> see you in… 3 weeks :)
<Laney> thanks 🍸
<didrocks> (well, almost 4, as you will be at GUADEC once I'm back)
<Laney> you have a great one too
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<Laney> send pix
<didrocks> will do! do the same ;)
<didrocks> on that note, time for week-end!
<Laney> o/
<Laney> I'm out, see you in a week!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-27
<callmepk> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end ?
<callmepk> good morning oSoMoN jamesh didrocks 
<oSoMoN> didrocks, très bon, et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey callmepk 
<jamesh> hi callmepk, didrocks 
<didrocks> hey callmepk, jamesh!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: très bien, le rush final avant les vacances pour déménager, construire la cuisine, etc :)
<clobrano> Hello everyone 0/
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<clobrano> could anyone point me where to open a bug to Tilix package? On 20.04 `apt show tilix` shows version 1.9.3-4build3, but once installed version is 1.9.1
<didrocks> hyey clobrano, marcustomlinson 
<didrocks>  tilix | 1.9.3-4build3  | focal/universe  | source, amd64, arm64
<didrocks> clobrano: what does apt policy tilix says?
<didrocks> say*
<clobrano> hey didrocks, how are you? :)
<clobrano> apt policy tilix says:
<clobrano> tilix:
<clobrano>   Installed: 1.9.3-4build3
<clobrano>   Candidate: 1.9.3-4build3
<clobrano>   Version table:
<clobrano>  *** 1.9.3-4build3 500
<clobrano>         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal/universe amd64 Packages
<clobrano>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jamesh> clobrano: I think upstream just forgot to update the version number
<jamesh> see https://github.com/gnunn1/tilix/blob/1.9.3/source/gx/tilix/constants.d#L69
<jamesh> that's from the git tag for version 1.9.3
<didrocks> yeah, and you obviously have the correct package installed :)
<didrocks> those things should really be generated on release :)
<clobrano> jamesh, indeed :D, however there is some content that seems missing as well. Version 1.9.3 is supposed to ship with Yaru scheme, which is not there
<jamesh> clobrano: I've got no clue about that part.  Just pointing out that the "--version" output is likely to be misleading
<oSoMoN> morning clobrano, marcustomlinson 
<clobrano> jamesh, yes sure, I was just explaining why I got to see this version mismatch. I'll open a bug on github for this, thank you for looking at it
<clobrano> morning oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks and oSoMoN
<jamesh> clobrano: looks like the Meson build script doesn't install the colour scheme: https://github.com/gnunn1/tilix/blob/master/data/meson.build#L71
<jamesh> clobrano: the yaru.json is definitely in the source tarball our package is built from, but the build system ignores it
<clobrano> jamesh, oh that's it! Thank you, I can fix that
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<oSoMoN> morning Laney 
<ricotz> good morning!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ? t'as passé un bon weekend?
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz 
<seb128> hey Laney, how was the weekend?
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bon, et toi?
<seb128> nickel :-)
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<ricotz> oSoMoN, didrocks, seb128, hey
<ricotz> feeling good today :)
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va :) bientôt les vacances/travaux :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN seb128 
<Laney> it was WET
<Laney> but in between that I managed to have a coffee on a terrace which was nice, first one of those
<Laney> hope yours was good too, probably that encrypted text said something about it
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> the decryption key is public though :p
<seb128> weekend was good, we had a bit of rain as well but managed to avoid being outside that those times :-) also we drove from East to North of France yesterday, change of scenary!
<Laney> \o\
<Laney> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPOUwMSIFn5ThvALN4-gXp-PjxepFNvTi05tepMhJK11x6SGydrzxId5Zu6Ut54Xg/photo/AF1QipPNbgDB_kyDRbLJ0U1gTBt5sCCrJyfolqGZESMA?key=M3YtYnBNamZaMlFNOEJnbU0tWXY3c3J2cEJ0bWtR
<Laney> had to hide under a tree but it didn't help very much
<didrocks> I would kill for this weather right now :)
<Laney> heh
<PaulePanter> Hi. I have a segfault message in `dmesg`. How can I find out, if a core dump file was generated?
<PaulePanter> Would that be apport?
<PaulePanter> https://github.com/fwupd/fwupd/issues/2279
<gitbot> fwupd issue 2279 in fwupd "fwupd[7368]: segfault at ffffffffffffffc8 ip 00007fab5177de90 sp 00007ffd4c6404b0 error 5 in libxmlb.so.1.0.0[7fab51771000+1d000]" [Bug, Open]
<seb128> PaulePanter, hey, check /var/log/apport.log
<PaulePanter> seb128: It’s empty.
<seb128> PaulePanter, is apport enabled? /etc/default/apport
<PaulePanter> seb128: Yes, it is `enabled=1`.
<seb128> PaulePanter, the log has maybe be rotated as apport.log.1 or such otherwise I don't know why apport doesn't work, try asking bdmurray on #ubuntu-devel
<PaulePanter> ERROR: apport (pid 7020) Fri Jul 10 08:21:18 2020: host pid 7368 crashed in a separate mount namespace, ignoring
<PaulePanter> seb128: Indeed, rotated.
<seb128> PaulePanter, sounds like it didn't catch it due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1870060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870060 in apport (Ubuntu Focal) "systemd ProtectSystem/mount namespace makes apport fail (impact most of our default system services)" [High,Confirmed]
<PaulePanter> seb128: Thank you.
<seb128> PaulePanter, yw!
<PaulePanter> Bad luck, but it looks like the fwupd issue might be fixed upstream already. We will see.
<seb128> PaulePanter, if you can easily trigger the bug you might want to just attach gdb to the process and get the stacktrace like that
<PaulePanter> seb128: Unfortunately, I can’t. ;-)
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags bfd5e7e Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.4-1ubuntu2 * mutter Debian release 3.36.4-1ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/37YDR
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 22da618 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Never try to set invalid screen sizes * https://deb.li/mS4D
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 646d3d8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3a5zz
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master fcb6436 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/3I7RI
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags 33741d8 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 * mutter Debian release 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/AitU
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal abcd9d3 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Never try to set invalid screen sizes * https://deb.li/30CBF
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal e2681d5 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/dSwi
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal 1af85bc Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/315Yh
<Laney> update-manager is hard
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> it's alright
<Laney> there's just not really a nice place to insert the special behaviour we need
<Laney> have to create it
<marcustomlinson> Laney: it's a little... complex
<Laney> marcustomlinson: yeah
<Laney> it's funny how it is like this and also quite rigid at the same time
<Laney> at its core it expects to update/install/remove some packages
<Laney> but the way it gets there is quite involved
<marcustomlinson> yeah, I remember being all optimistic, and then seeing the code and thinking, "but how does it? where??"
<marcustomlinson> got a lot to do with the project split I think
<Laney> it's ok, I now have toast with super hot sriracha on
<Laney> this makes it all ok
<marcustomlinson> ☺
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-28
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Oops
<duflu> Good morning didrocks and oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jamesh> hi didrocks, oSoMoN, duflu 
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh 
<duflu> My weekend was so long I forgot to check IRC occasionally
<oSoMoN> it's happened to me more than once
<oSoMoN> like these days I forgot to connect to IRC altogether, and only realized towards the end of the day when thinking "what a productive day"
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu, jamesh, salut oSoMoN 
<didrocks> disabling notifications worked for me some years ago!
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk duflu didrocks oSoMoN jamesh
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<callmepk> hey marcustomlinson didrocks oSoMoN jamesh 
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<jamesh> marcustomlinson: I put in a request to add 'slots-per-plug: *' to gtk-common-themes and gtk-theme-traditionalhumanized, which should help test that autoconnect of multiple theme snaps actually works: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connect-and-greedy-plug-behaviour-for-for-gtk-common-themes-and-gtk-theme-traditionalhumanized-snaps/19113?u=jamesh
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: excellent! thanks
<jamesh> marcustomlinson: in theory it should mean installing the extra snap autoconnects to all existing apps, and gets autoconnected to future app snaps
<jamesh> hopefully practice matches theory
<marcustomlinson> yeah had a read
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: does this mean all theme snap developers need to make this request?
<jamesh> marcustomlinson: yes.  Although once we have good automated review in place, it shouldn't require much bureaucracy
<jamesh> without a snap-declaration from the store, the content interface won't autoconnect across publishers
<marcustomlinson> makes sense yeah
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: pretty good thanks, had a decent sleep for a change :) you?
<Laney> moin oin oin oin
<didrocks> hey seb128, ça va ?
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<jibel> salut seb128 
<jibel> and all
<duflu> And hi jibel 
<marcustomlinson> hi Laney and jibel
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<Laney>  wb jibel!
<Laney> you're looking sun tanned
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson & didrocks 
<seb128> hey Laney, didrocks, duflu
<seb128> wb jibel, did you have nice holidays?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm alright but could do with some extra sleep!
 * didrocks opens the weather forecast for the next days and close it
<didrocks> want to time travel on Sunday
<jibel> seb128, thanks. holidays were nice and much needed.
<seb128> great :-)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't remember, do you have a/c in the new house?
<oSoMoN> good morning callmepk, marcustomlinson, seb128, jibel, Laney 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> lut oSoMoN!
<Laney> sup seb128 oSoMoN duflu 
<didrocks> seb128: we don’t, it’s 28 inside right now
<didrocks> seb128: issue with the little one, who got fever yesterday :/
<didrocks> seb128: ah, and same with the new one, no a/c
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> didrocks: and nice big glass windows facing to the south?
<didrocks> Laney: rrrrrrrrrrrright
<Laney> good for growing tomatoes!
<luna_> morning 
<luna_> FX 79 release day today 
<oSoMoN> good morning luna_ 
<oSoMoN> I'm doing final validation of the Ubuntu packages for the RC, everything is on track
<seb128> jamesh, hey, any idea how to debug bug #1889067 ?
<ubot5> bug 1889067 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Error logging in snapd: (most recent call last): (snapd-error-quark, 10) when trying to log in from settings" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889067
<seb128> GoaBackend: WARNING: Error logging in snapd: (most recent call last): (snapd-error-quark, 10)
<jamesh> seb128: I'm not even sure what code this is.  Let me see.
<jamesh> seb128: I'm not sure where the "(most recent call last):" message comes from.  The "(snapd-error-quark, 10)" bit indicates this is SNAPD_ERROR_FAILED, which is the non-specific error produced by snapd-glib
<jamesh> seb128: I suspect this is the first line of a Python traceback from a service snapd is talking to, somehow truncated down and passed back to the client
<seb128> jamesh, ok, thanks, I will try to check with Robert
<Wimpress> Afternoon desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress 
<Wimpress> seb128: Do you want to drive this or shall I?
<didrocks> hey hey Wimpress 
<seb128> Wimpress, I'm fine either way
<seb128> feel free to do it if you are around
<Wimpress> Sure thing.
<seb128> thx
<hellsworth> hi folks
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 28 13:32:16 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, ji_bel (out), ken_vandine (out), Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, Trevinho, robert_ancell, callmepk
<oSoMoN> 🐼/
<seb128> _o/
<marcustomlinson> ☝
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> \o
<jibel> o/
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks
<Wimpress> Looks in hand.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Everything is assigned there.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<seb128> wooot :)
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All fine
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Some Unassigned but Fix committed.
<didrocks> (magically fixed? :p)
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1872527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872527 in spice-vdagent (Ubuntu Focal) "Clipboard doesn't work 100% of the time in Ubuntu 20.04 (in KVM guests)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> we already discuss that one and stated it was handled by the server team iirc
<didrocks> yeah, the last comment from Christian
<Wimpress> I think that is the only one. 
<Wimpress> So many unassigned fixes!
<didrocks> ghost devs
<Wimpress> 👻
<Wimpress> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.htm
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.htm
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> 😊
<Wimpress> Looks good.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Also in good shape.
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> I can handle that part
<Wimpress> Anthing in there anyone need help with?
<seb128> not much in fact
<seb128> the current issues on pygobject and software-properties are being handled by foundations afaik
<seb128> firefox oSoMoN knows about it
<oSoMoN> firefox: I'm on the case, slow progress
<marcustomlinson> ♡
<seb128> the other ones are new expected fun following the gcc10 landing and new icu transition
<seb128> some usual libreoffice retries to be done on arm
<Wimpress> oSoMoN: Is that a new nodejs build regression?
<seb128> and that's it
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, the new britney now blocks migrations from -proposed on build deps, and nodejs is a build-dep for firefox
<oSoMoN> and nodejs is blocked on a bunch of reverse dependencies that need fixes for the new major version
<Wimpress> Ah.
<oSoMoN> there are too many node-* packages in the archive, if you ask me
<seb128> shotgun those out
<seb128> :-)
<Wimpress> Same for golang-* IMO
<marcustomlinson> I've never heard anyone complain about "too many" node packages
<didrocks> (vendorize all the things \o/)
<seb128> and haskell ...
<Laney> this bloody 'distro'
<seb128> Wimpress, I think we can move on to AOB :)
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-28 | Current topic: AOB
<Wimpress> Anyone have anything?
<jibel> me
<jibel> reminder: It's 20.04.1 this week
<jibel> any help for testing is welcome
<didrocks> RC is already out or are we waiting on a new respin?
<jibel> there is a respin coming with a new ubuntu-drivers
<seb128> we should probably have a post on discourse about that?
<jibel> but it's almost there
<seb128> would reach more people than the IRC meeting
<jibel> yeah, I'll post something
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> I'll see what we can do to get more community involvemtn.
<jibel> just back from holidays, expect a small delay :)
 * didrocks will allocate some testing time once you give the go :)
<seb128> didrocks, thursday, 16h? :p
 * seb128 hides
<didrocks> seb128: exactly! :)
<Wimpress> Anything else?
<seb128> sorry I think it's the heat, turning troll mode on today
<seb128> I'm just going to mention that GNOME 3.37 rc is in 10 days
<seb128> sounds like a good time to start onboarding with the new serie, so I will set up a trello board and start working on those updates, probalby next week, help is welcome as usual
<Wimpress> Nice :-)
<Wimpress> OK, are we all done?
<seb128> I think so
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone!
<seb128> thanks!
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 28 13:50:58 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-07-28-13.32.moin.txt
<didrocks> (seb128: don’t complain about the heat, just looking at the temperature where you are :p)
<seb128> Wimpress turned on the efficiency mode
<didrocks> Thanks!
<hellsworth> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, man, 27°C yesterday ...
<seb128> ok, I hide again now :p
<marcustomlinson> nice one Wimpress
<didrocks> seb128: less than what I have inside the appartment right now :p
<Laney> 20 in here
<Laney> quite nice
<seb128> is anyone else having issues with the Canonical infrastructure?
<jibel> not me
<seb128> k, I disconnected/reconnected the VPN and now it's fine
<seb128> thx
<luna_> this months all Firefox releases is done now
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-29
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning everyone
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va? pas trop en train de fondre?
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel 
<duflu> Also, back later
<jibel> hi duflu 
<didrocks> jibel: salut ! le matin à 5h, ça va :) ça commence à chauffer là, mais bon, aujourd’hui, c’est un peu le répit avant jeudi/vendredi/samedi
<didrocks> et toi ?
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien. Content de retrouver la fraicheur bretonne.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<callmepk> hi jibel duflu didrocks oSoMoN marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> hey callmepk! Congrats again :)
<callmepk> didrocks, thanks! that fellowship is really a surprise to me
<jamesh> congratulations callmepk 
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, marcustomlinson 
<callmepk> Hi jamesh, thanks!
<duflu> Afternoon and congrats callmepk 
<duflu> and afternoon jamesh 
<callmepk> Hi duflu , and thanks!
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, callmepk, duflu, jamesh, jibel 
<duflu> factorial(good morning)
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<didrocks> salut seb128 
<Laney> yo
<duflu> ello Laney
<jamesh> duflu: I've been trying to get gdm up and running on an Ubuntu Core system without much success.  I was wondering if you might have some pointers based on this log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/42fQkhv64y/
<jamesh> it looks like it is having trouble switching virtual terminals, but I'm not sure which permission that indicates it's missing
<duflu> jamesh, I know practically nothing about gdm. Probably Laney is the expert here
<jamesh> Laney: ^^^ do you see any obvious culprits in that log?
<duflu> jamesh, isn't the issue "VT_ACTIVATE failed: Operation not permitted" ?
<duflu> Based on using 'chvt' I think you usually need to be root
<duflu> or get the right privileges at least
<jamesh> duflu: this is from doing a "sudo systemctl start gdm.service" with the standard 20.04 unit
<Laney> I think you need CAP_SYS_TTY_CONFIG
<Laney> anything in dmesg?
<Laney> did you try wayland?
<jamesh> Presumably wayland failed and it fell back to an X serssion.  I didn't change the default config
<jamesh> I wonder if some xattrs got lost when making the image?
<jamesh> nothing in dmesg when I try to start gdm again
<Laney> can you turn on gdm's debugging in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf?
<Laney> and maybe arrange for G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all to be set
<Laney> I'm thinking something in the wayland attempt might be less inscrutable
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind subscribing desktop-packages to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-material-design-icons-iconfont ?
<jamesh> lets see.  I can probably bind mount a new version of the config file over the top
<Laney> moin didrocks 
<jamesh> Laney: here's a log with debugging turned on: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QTTCZVfWwr/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, 
<seb128>  o fonts-material-design-icons-iconfont: fonts-material-design-icons-iconfont
<seb128>    [Reverse-Recommends: freetype2-doc (MAIN)]
<seb128> but freetype is owned by foundations
<seb128> so shouldn't it be there to subscribe?
<seb128> hey duflu, jamesh, Laney
<didrocks> seb128: in similar cases in the past, it was desktop-team for the fonts
<didrocks> so this is why I think we should do the same than other fonts package
<didrocks> if you don’t want, happy to spend some time with foundations playing ping-pong
<seb128> I think we did for things which were pulled in by one of our packages
<seb128> not that I really care either way
<seb128> let me try playing pingpong while you are on holidays so you don't have to be bothered by it
<didrocks> I don’t think this is a big load for fonts package, but just tell me what is your preferred way
<didrocks> ack
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> feel free to promote it once done :)
<didrocks> (no MIR bug needed)
<Laney> jamesh: huh, it just tried x immediately
<Laney> is this a gdm you built?
<jamesh> Laney: it's 20.04's gdm
<jamesh> Laney: before it tries to start the X server, there is "gdm-launch-environment][1113]: GdmSessionWorker: could not take control of tty: Operation not permitted"
<Laney> what's happened to it? somehow inserted into a snap?
<Laney> I think it's going to come down to that stuff
<Laney> apparmor does capability mediation doesn't it?
<jamesh> I built a version of the core20 snap that includes GDM plus dependencies, then built an Ubuntu Core image that boots from that base
<jamesh> It's just another service in the boot file system, so no special snap security policies
<Laney> hmm
<jamesh> Laney: I've also made /var/lib/AccountsService and /var/lib/gdm3 writable: I couldn't get as far as starting gdm without that
<Laney> jamesh: Yeah, I'd have ~expected that
<Laney> jamesh: try https://gist.github.com/iainlane/1277e2446e8503fc698f1a175fd4561f in ExecStartPre of the service or something?
<Laney> I'm hoping that it's unavailable, and the question will be to figure out why
<Laney> I don't have super loads of clue tbh
<Laney> oh good, I got GNOME commit access back
<jamesh> actually, I have an idea.  It might be console-conf
<seb128> Laney, ah, you too :)
<Laney> seb128: I was like "surely it hasnt been two years since I committed something"
<seb128> did you at least check the calendar to see that it was not 2022 and that you just had slept for that long? :p
<jamesh> Laney: "systemctl mask console-conf@tty1.service" did the trick
<Laney> never heard of that
<Laney> is it some core thing?
<jamesh> console-conf is the first-run Ubuntu Core setup tool
<jamesh> it looks like it was holding /dev/tty1 open, preventing GDM from starting
<Laney> ah
<Laney> ok, that makes perfect sense
<jamesh> one more thing to add to my readme
<Laney> gdm already has Conflicts/After on getty@tty1.service
<Laney> make a drop-in to add that other one too maybe
<Laney> unless you need to run the wizard once to get a user ...
<jamesh> in theory I should be able to get a user account created via a system-user assertion.  Haven't got that working yet though, so I have been relying on console-conf to get a login
<Laney> conflicting off stuff which wants to own gdm's tty is a sane thing to do in general
<Laney> eventually you'd probably want to use gnome-initial-setup to do a similar job to the wizard
<Laney> gdm has a "no users? run gnome-initial setup" codepath
<jamesh> you're supposed to be able to put a removable drive with an "auto-import.assert" file containing signed instructions to create a user
<Laney> sounds ok for a POC
<Laney> once it works :>
<jamesh> Laney: looks like I still have an X11 greeter session even when switching the VM to virtio-vga with virgil support.
<jamesh> the X server logs seem to indicate it is using Virgil acceleration
<Laney> I'd expect to see evidence of it at least *trying* wayland first
<Laney> but the log you pasted just went straight to X
<Laney> that's why I asked if you rebuilt it, because I was suspicious that the wayland support didn't get compiled in
<Laney> perhaps I just forgot what the logs look like though
<Laney> don't think virgl should preclude wayland, should it?
<Laney> not that I've tried
<jamesh> I was running with qxl as the vga device before: was wondering it it might be too stupid for Wayland
<jamesh> and if virtio-vga/virgil might have more luck
<Laney> qxl should be ok anyway: https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/qxl-wayland.png
<Laney> if there's instructions for how to build this thing, ideally with a modified gdm, I could poke it at some point
<Nafallo> hi guys! latest update to gnome-shell and gnome-control-center left the sound panel without any detected sound card. known bug?
<oSoMoN> Nafallo, no other updates?
<Nafallo> oSoMoN: not entirely sure when I restarted last time I'm afraid...
<oSoMoN> Nafallo, I'd suggest filing a bug against gnome-control-center (using ubuntu-bug), and make sure to attach /var/log/apt/history.log
<Nafallo> I'll corolate some logs :-)
<seb128> check in pavucontrol first if the devices are listed
<seb128> it seems more likely that pulseaudio isn't working
<seb128> rather than it being a gnome-control-center bug
<Nafallo> looking at the changelog entry for pulseaudio this looks like exactly what was trying to be solved :-D
<Nafallo> think you might be right seb128 :-)
<Nafallo> downgraded pulseaudio, rebooting for good measure. brb.
<Nafallo> nafallo@wendigo:~$ systemctl status pulseaudio.service
<Nafallo> Unit pulseaudio.service could not be found.
<Nafallo> that looks like a problem :-P
<Nafallo> ah --user
<fossfreedom> seb128: re bug 1889317 ... have to admit this is a new area for me. Your comment about default.list ... are you referring to a package dpkg-divert type thing?
<ubot5> bug 1889317 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "When clicking a .deb, file-roller gets launched ( instead of an installer for .deb )" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889317
<oerheks> fileroller? that is not a bug, it is by design, AFAIK
<seb128> fossfreedom, I don't remember offhand but I think it uses XDG_DATA_DIRS 
<seb128> fossfreedom, so I think you could ship your own version in /usr/share/<desktop>/applications/defaults.list
<seb128> fossfreedom, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=defaults.list&mode=&suite=focal&arch=any
<Nafallo> seb128: thanks for the pointing, filed #1889416
<seb128> bug #1889416
<ubot5> bug 1889416 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio.service: Start request repeated too quickly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889416
<seb128> Nafallo, could you try to start 
<seb128> $ /usr/bin/pulseaudio --daemonize=no --log-target=journal
<seb128> by hand and see if it prints any error?
<fossfreedom> seb128:  Interesting.... ok definitely never played in this area. Cheers. Going to see how budgie-desktop plays here. Just hoping that our heavy gnome dependencies doesn't get in the way here
<Nafallo> seb128: nothing at all. just starts happily.
<seb128> fossfreedom, it shouldn't ... what's echo $XDG_DATA-DIRS on bugdie?
<seb128> Nafallo, is there an active instance already when you try to start the unit?
<Nafallo> seb128: well, not when I try. you mean when it fails?
<Nafallo> the failures is when I check after reboot and login.
<seb128> it's weird :-/
<Nafallo> after that I can start it manually with systemctl --user start pulseaudio.service
<seb128> did you try to downgrade to the preSRU version?
<fossfreedom> seb128: /usr/share/budgie-desktop:/home/dad/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<fossfreedom> ... so /usr/share/budgie-desktop/applications/defaults.list is worth a try
<Nafallo> I can try again, just in case.
<Nafallo> seb128: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/{libpulse,pulseaudio}*_1%3a13.99.1-1ubuntu3.4_a*.deb
<Nafallo> that one?
<seb128> fossfreedom, right, try to just copy the /usr/share/applications/defaults.list there and edit the gnome-software line and see if it works
<seb128> Nafallo, well, the one you had before recent updates so probably yes?
<Nafallo> yeah, that one then :-)
<seb128> fossfreedom, note that we do it with a file in /etc and a symlink so it's a conffile and it can be changed as such locally without being overwriting on upgrade
<Nafallo> okay, rebooting again. brb.
<Nafallo> seb128: this one works :-)
<Nafallo> time to read the patch :-)
<fossfreedom> seb128: cheers - that seems to have worked. We'll do the same with the /etc/ symlink idea.
<Nafallo> seb128: Jul 29 14:59:18 wendigo pulseaudio[2728]: Failed to create secure directory (/home/nafallo/.config/pulse): No such file or directory
<Nafallo> so for some reason the latest update break ext4 encrypted home directories ;-)
<Nafallo> s/break/& on/
<seb128> weird, the patch is basically a retry loop on an existing function
<Nafallo> hmm. I guess the next step is to upgrade again and see if it's reproducable...
<Nafallo> actually. looks like I got this with the lower version as well, but it kept restarting and succeeded before it gave up.
<Nafallo> retried 4 times, and on the last attempt it started :-D
<seb128> so is that because it tries before the userdir is decrypted?
<Nafallo> I believe so, yeah.
<seb128> k, so probably just not a regression, just timing and random
<seb128> could you add the details in the bug report?
<Nafallo> pulseaudio breaks faster, and the retry counter reaches zero before it's decrypted :-)
<Nafallo> yeah. better do that before I try to figure out how to add a condition to the service to wait for the home directory to be available :-D
<Nafallo> what is it with assumptions in IT? :-P
<Nafallo> okay, updated.
<luna_> Installed Ubuntu on a non broken SSD 
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-30
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Hi callmepk 
<callmepk> hey duflu 
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<didrocks> good afternoon duflu 
<duflu> Whoa, is it Monday already?
<duflu> Or are you having a very long weekend?
<didrocks> duflu: holidays :)
<duflu> Enjoy
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<jibel> morning everyone
<oSoMoN> salut jibel 
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<marcustomlinson> marcustomlinson morning callmepk duflu didrocks oSoMoN jibel
<marcustomlinson> whoops copy paste pasted my name
<marcustomlinson> stupid NickServ re-identifications
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson :)
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel, marcustomlinson and marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> 🤦🏻‍♂️
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128 
<Laney> heheheheyyyyyYYYY
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<seb128> lut didrocks, hey Laney, marcustomlinson
<duflu> Salut seb128 
<duflu> and Laney
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Minor debate but nothing bad. And I feel good. You?
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128 duflu 
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright! 
<seb128> duflu, GNOME upstream merge request debate?
<duflu> ;)
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128 and Laney
<seb128> marcustomlinson, bug #1869021 are you sure it's invalid for snap-store? It happens that snap still doesn't handle search providers but it's likely that once it does that issue also exist there
<ubot5> bug 1869021 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Focal) "desktop dash search clicking on a snap application leads to error page in software centre" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869021
<seb128> also Ken assigned himself the bug so maybe check with him?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: that may have been a mistake
<marcustomlinson> my thinking was that it's not snap specific
<marcustomlinson> thanks for pointing it out, I'll put it back to New
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I don't think the intend is to have snap-store only tracking the snap specific issues
<marcustomlinson> Yeah I got that about 20 bugs in ;)
<seb128> k, I'm going to reopen some then, like bug #1876149
<ubot5> bug 1876149 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "The search button placement is inconsistent with other gnome desktop software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876149
<marcustomlinson> erg that one
<seb128> what about it?
<marcustomlinson> sorry did I say that out aloud
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well it's minor but he's right, it's inconsistant with other GNOME components
<seb128> [Fix for pulseaudio]
<seb128> backport 3 patches
<seb128> [Fix for alsa-ucm-conf]
<seb128> backport 14 patches
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, I know you are off today but for when you are back, is bug #1889374 expected? do you limit the devices to list in the launcher?
<ubot5> bug 1889374 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Not all USB drives shown on Ubuntu Dock" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889374
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> hi ricotz
<Laney> fml this copy-paste VM bug
<Laney> just pasted a whole essay into a terminal rather than the one line command I wanted to
<Laney> hope none of the lines started with 'sudo rm -rf' :D
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you today? I just remembered your vala ping and uploaded
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I am good, enjoying some normal temperatures :)
<ricotz> seb128, great, I was about to ask :)
<xnox> I'm looking for a better gui email client with gpg support
<xnox> and gmail support
<xnox> is evolution working with 2fa/oauth2 gmail & gpg?
<oSoMoN> xnox, that doesn't answer your question, but note that if you can afford to wait a bit, thunderbird 78.2 will have full GPG support built-in
<seb128> xnox, no idea about 2fa in evolution, googling suggest that doesn't work, users recommend to set an app password
<xnox> oSoMoN:  the new thunderbird breaks all of gpg support. =)
<xnox> oSoMoN:  it has no support for existing gnupg keyring or smartcards. and i must use subkey on a smartcard.
<xnox> seb128:  i think canonical gmail prohibits app password, but i will double check.
<oSoMoN> xnox, it's a known limitation that in 78.0 GPG is not fully implemented, that's why I suggested to wait for 78.2
<xnox> oSoMoN:  as far as i could see, they are not using gnupg, they use their own PGP implementation, without any smartcard support....
<xnox> oSoMoN:  I do wonder if they can/will start using gpgme-json bridge to get to gnupg with smartcard support.
<oSoMoN> tbh I have no idea, but if there isn't one already an upstream bug report to request smartcard support would be welcome
<Trevinho> seb128: mnhnh, there should be a black list, need to check but otherwise there should be no limit in number
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, it's not urgent I was just curious ... and you are supposed to be off today :p
<seb128> how is the trip going?
<Trevinho> seb128: still have to leave, took the morning for the last pool time with Riccardo and to pack a bit though
<seb128> ah, I see
<seb128> safe travel then!
<Trevinho> the ship will leave in the night
<Laney> fml² at the builders being ~down
<Laney> hey Trevinho 
<Trevinho> hi Laney 
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-31
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<duflu> NZ logs off, ES logs on
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu & desktoppers :)
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> Good morning duflu 
<jamesh> hi duflu, oSoMoN, jibel 
<duflu> Afternoon jamesh 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<oSoMoN> hey jibel, jamesh, seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how was your friday? ready for the weekend?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme aujourd'hui ?
<seb128> it's going to be a quiet day melting in front of the computer
<seb128> 37°C forcasted
<duflu> seb128, mentally I feel good but I seem to have new nerve/back problems today. So yes the weekend is needed. How are you?
<oSoMoN> I'm a bit tired, but week-end is in sight :)
<oSoMoN> 36°C forecasted today here, but the house managed to cool down to 21°C during the night, and it's well insulated, so we should be fine
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright, I wish I had a quiet day without that heat though...
<seb128> oSoMoN, :-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you know how thunderbird select the active locale on start? I managed to have the langpack availables in the snap for testing, they are correctly listed in the language section and available in the preferences combo but it still starts in english by default (I need to go and change the preference combo to pick french to have it in use)
<luna_> jibel: gonna help you with some ISO testing later tonight :) saw popey post on Telegram
<jibel> luna_, thank you for your help
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> could someone retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.48.8-1/+build/19750969
<seb128> ricotz, hey, retried
<ricotz> seb128, ty
<oSoMoN> seb128, it should honour the value of LANG
<oSoMoN> at least the deb does
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<oSoMoN> ricotz, python 3.5 fun with the firefox beta xenial builds?
<seb128> oSoMoN, hum, for some reason that seems to not be working with the snap version :-/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey, yes, and the unity patch
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I'll take a look at that one this afternoon
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ty
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, I found this in the firefox snap which maybe could apply to thunderbird, https://github.com/mozilla-partners/canonical/blob/master/desktop/ubuntu/distribution/distribution.ini#L17
<seb128> intl.locale.matchOS=true
<seb128> online posts also mention intl.locale.requested as replacing that in tb 59, I will play with those
<oSoMoN> that might be it, indeed
<seb128> oSoMoN, right, it works with the config :-)
<oSoMoN> good stuff!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I've got an updated unity-menubar.patch that fixes the build of widget/gtk, I'm now doing a full build to make sure it still works as expected, and if it does I'll push to the beta branches
<luna_> reporting in for ISO testing duty 
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ack'd, note that you need to do a bionic build
<oSoMoN> right, because of the Python failures
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-08-02
<linuxr> hi all...so I upgraded to 20.04 and noticed that the upgraded libreoffice (6.4.something) is barely usable anymore...sluggish als hell, even moving the cursor to a different cell takes a second..switching to other apps and back to libreoffice..2 secs to reload
<linuxr> anyone else having this problem?
<tomreyn> linuxr: in case you're looking for support, that's in #ubuntu
